# Egg share online friends needed - part 9



## poppy05

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks for the new home Poppy  

Karmas I had Ec on Wednesday.  Due a 5day transfer in Monday. Everything crossed!!!


----------



## Karmas

Thanks poppy 😊

Larniegh ah yes I remember now, well they must be doing well or they would have wanted to do a day 3 x


----------



## MadameG

Congrats on being pupo Karmas  xxxxx

Larneigh hope you had a lovely day with your horseys and good luck for Monday!! xxxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Thank you madame, have to admit I feel kind of odd knowing we are technically pupo but not quite pregnant- jees how will I cope with the 2ww lol
How are you feeling now x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies, congratulations karmas the wait is horrible not gonna lie lol. When is otd ? Xxxx

Madame g how are you doing lovely ? Xxxx

Larniegh good luck for Monday lovely ! Xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Flutter OTD is 2/11 which is actually OHs estranged daughters bday :/ hoping its not a bad sign, we thought it would be on his nans first anniversary on the 4th so it works out to be 16dpo and 11dp5dt Im thinking I should kinda know by halloween. What tests do you ladies recommend ? 
Ive tested out the trigger shot ill do another test today to make sure its gone because obviously if I get a positive now 1dp5dt then its going to be the meds in my system.


----------



## Kokolee83

His ladies 

Congratulations karmas. 

Finally heard from my clinic about my embies I have 2 at 10 cell 1 at 8 no fragmentation and all top quality graded I'm over the moon. I'm in Tuesday for transfer. It feels so surreal. 

Good luck tomorrow larneigh 

Hope everybody is having a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## Larniegh

Fab news kokolee. 

Karmas pick a day that works for you is what is say. Lots of people use the first response ones. I'm planning on holding out till otd and using a cheap one. Then I can be sure it's right. Lol. I say this now but who knows if I'll hold out or not.


----------



## Karmas

Koko thats great news !

Tbh Larniegh ill likely test every day once I know that there could be a chance it would show up, nuts I know. Will try to hold out until Halloween though (she says now) Ive got some cheap ones but they are 20 mui so I might order some 10's Ive tested the trigger out so I know if there is any hcg its going to be from the embie and not the trigger. Its out of my system today but will check again tomorrow and make sure its gone completely

How are you feeling about tomorrow x


----------



## Larniegh

I'm somewhere between excited and terrified. Lol. Just wish I knew that they're ok. It's irrational all I know but I'm worried that none of them will have made it. Ugh! I'm quite sure it's fun though really.  Xx 

Good luck with whichever route you choose. Lol. Hope.its a bfp nice a quick x


----------



## trina123

Sorry ladies no WiFi yet and phone is acting up karmas yayy on being pupo koko great news how many are you having put back they only wanted me to put  one back but I stood my ground for 2 lol larniegh  not long x fuzzy is it are otd yet hun been thinking of you how are you madam flutter how is the bump afm ahhhh just want to start come on November


----------



## Karmas

Larniegh we cant help how we feel hun, I understand you just want to know. Im surprised they havent told you. The one thing I have found about IVF is that every patient is treated different even if youre at the same clinic. Im sure everything will be perfect. What time are you in?

Trina Thanks  I hate waiting and the thing is there is nothing we can do to make it go quicker


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies sorry haven't posted but I've been reading your posts!! Can't believe we're on a new thread!!

Larneigh, I rang crgw on day 4 after ec and they only check them day 3 I think but they wouldn't of rang me otherwise! I'm sure your embies are doing well!! Good luck for tomorrow Hun!!

Madameg, I am so shocked and upset for you that it didn't work!! Wish you luck for your next go Hun!! Hope it won't be too long!!

Fluttershy, how's you and the bump?

Pollita, how are you? Sorry the job didn't work out for you!! Sorry didn't realise my inbox was full- oops!! I've made room now!

Trina, hope you don't have to wait too long Hun! Nov will be here before you know it!!

Karmas, congrats on pupo!! Hope otd comes round quick!!

Koko, yay on the fab embie news I bet you're over the moon!! Good luck for Tuesday!!

Loopy, hope you're well and Jan comes round quick!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone so much to keep up with!! I'm now 26+2 weeks gosh it's going so quick!! I've been signed off work as I hurt my back at work as we've been understaffed!! Feel so unsupported there as I haven't been given any lighter duties so I'm angry that I work on the biggest ward and doing the same work I did before I was preganant!! It's there fault I've hurt my back! Grrr!! On a good note I'm 30 tomorrow and if I gone a head with et on the 6th Feb my baby would of been due tomorrow to! Bloody ohss!!

Hope you ladies are ok!!!


----------



## pollita

Happy birthday, Cortney! Sorry to hear that you've hurt your back, hope you're resting and taking as much time off as you can/need. I'll get back to your message now I can  Can't believe you're 26w already

Hope everyone's ok - working flat out here right now so will come on properly and reply as soon as I can x


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Larneigh good luck for tomorrow Hun I hope you have a nice relaxing day or two planned following transfer, sending u lots of sticky vibes! How are you feeling in yourself now? (Sorry I'm a bit behind) xx

Koko, that's great news good luck for Tuesday xx

Karmas congrats on being pupo, I agree with the others test whenever you want to (for ur own sanity if nothing else) xx

Hi everyone else hope you are all doing well am I very behind on the thread but will catch up over the next couple of days! 

AFM actually going insane, today is 8dp3dt and I am driving myself and OH crackers! I did really well up until last Wednesday, hadn't really thought about it but then started feeling the odd twinge so of course since then I cannot get my brain to switch off, I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN but that was only 7dp3dt so unlikely to see anything anyway but I was still hoping for a miracle! As for how I'm feeling I'm very tired, more spotty than a 13 year old, have no appetite at all (which can't be bad considering I could do with losing a few lbs) and I'm very hot all the time and headaches but there has been no implantation spotting, no feeling of sockness no real bloating no excess weeing no vivid dreams and no super duper sense of smell so right now I just cannot call it!!! Grrrrrr I commend you ladies that have done this numerous times without cracking up!! Roll on Saturday which is OTD! Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh fuzzy! Try not to drive yourself crackers!! It'll do no good. Some people have no symptoms at all so I'd say you're lucky if you are one of them. Not long till otd and I hope its a bfp. 

I'm in at 2:15 today and still feel a bit ropey  but hopefully will be all good. Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Cortney HAPPY BIRTHDAY !! Hope you are spoilt rotten and put your feet up! Cant believe you are 26w awww 

Fuzzy im only 2 days in and driving myself crazy, woke up starving today with a crappy headache, weird dreams for the last few days and heightened sense of smell but ive always had a good sense of smell even before ET and im waking up at 6am every bloody morning! (im putting that down to the cyclogest) as some were happening before ET argghhh I dont know what we do to ourselves. Hope your doing better than I am  

Larneigh - Whooo hooo TRANSFER DAY!! I felt crappy on the morning but by the time we came out i was feeling a bit better


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Oh my gosh ladies I am so sorry, when I replied last night I hadn't seen the second page of comments, damn phone!! 

Will bring myself up to speed on my lunch! Hope u all have a good day xxx


----------



## pollita

Just a quick one - Happy birthday Cortney! x

And happy transfer day Larniegh! Hope it goes well and you start to feel better soon x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks everyone. Not sure my brain even really understands what I'm off to do today. Lol


----------



## kmurph83

Good luck today Larneigh, how many are you having put back? Did they all make it to blast? Xx

Happy Birthday Cortney!!! Can't believe you're 26w already xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good luck today Larniegh ! So exciting the transfer. It not painful at all, well it shouldn't be hope you're resting when you can and drinking plenty of water my lovely. Xxxx

Fuzzy the waiting game is not easy, I gave in at 4dp5dt but I have no restraint what so ever. Hang in there lovely. Xxxx

Karmas, the same for you too my lovely hang in there all good things come to those who wait. - I know that saying is of no help, it certainly wasn't for me. But try and relax lovely Xxxx

Courtney wow 26 weeks already, where has the time gone ! I'm 16 weeks on Wednesday so 10 weeks behind you. Have you thought of any names yet ? I'm sorry you've hurt your back, that's not good. I hope you're on the mend soon. Xxxx

Pollita I hope you're well lovely xxxx

Madame g I hope you're ok lovely xxxx

Trina it will soon be November lovely Xxxx

AFM I'm ok plodding along, I keep getting these horrible headaches now and again. Scan on Friday so looking forward to seeing our baby again xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies just had lunch out and pudding yummy! Mums bought me some comfy loungewear!!

Fuzzy, wow you've done amazing waiting that long to test, I caved in at 5dp5dt! Still to early yet! Don't worry I didn't have any implantation bleed or symptoms only a metallic taste in my mouth!

Larneigh, hope et went well you must be pupo now.

Kmurph, how are you lovely?

Pollita, time is going so quick now! Hope you're resting after being busy!! How's the weightloss going?

Karmas, 2ww is torturous hang in there Hun!!

Fluttershy, wow 16 weeks wow time flies! I bet you can't wait for the gender reveal have you got any preferences? I'm calling my little boy Zachary! Sorry about the headaches I too suffered from them had them nearly everyday just make sure you drink plenty!! Won't be long until you see your little one again, I have a scan on the 10th November and will be 28+6 and can't wait!!

AFM, been spoilt today sis bought me the perfect prep machine for my birthday which is handy as they're not cheap and lots of comfy clothes! Feeling so blessed!!


----------



## Larniegh

Hey ladies I'm home now  with 5as blast on board. A 5aa and 5ab are being frozen today and 4 more that they're waiting to see what happens. The embryologist said the blast they transfered was hatching and had been dividing perfectly all along. Eeek. 

Thanks for all your well wishes. Let's hope this time is the one.xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies congratulations  larniegh  on being pupo karmas fuzzy the waiting game is the worst Cortney wow 26 weeks already and love the name choice is your sister doing ivf ? Flutter I can't wait for gender reveal  I had headachesome alot to with my ife pollita don't work to hard hun x madam hope your well xxxx afm we are at butlins x


----------



## pollita

Cortney, love the name! Zac is on my list of boys names too, love it  

Larniegh, congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2 weeks don't drag too much and you get a positive result!

Hello hello hello everyone - I'm busily finishing 4 weddings that need to be done, oh, yesterday? lol once I'm caught up I'll be back. As for weight loss (someone asked?!) nearly 1 stone down to far, less than 2 stone to be able to referred on NHS. FET should be in about 4/5 weeks (still no ovulation yet so AF may be delayed   )


----------



## Larniegh

Going for next cycle then hun?  come on ovaries. Get with the programme!!!!!


----------



## pollita

Yep hopefully! FET in early Dec, if that fails IVF 4 probably February before wedding season starts. Otherwise I will struggle to have time off for ec until next September 😭


----------



## Larniegh

Well I have hope for your FET hunny xx


----------



## hettie-seren

Hi ladies, a newbie here! 
Just been looking through the chat pages, what a great site and lovely ladies.
Wonder if u mind if i joined?
Bit about me, been ttc number 2 for 3 years and had my first bfn egg sharing nearly 2 weeks ago.Still waiting for af to arrive, not sure if this is normal? Since i have had my bfn 3 people have asked when are we having another child?! If only if was so simple.
Sorry with the questions, have u found egg sharing to be quite costly in the end? I have paid £1800 for egg share, £120 for planning, we have been sent 2 bills from the path lab £60 and £120 and £380 for the frozen embryos. We have been going to the shropshire fertility unit.
Luckily i have 3 frozen, so guess it will be after xmas when we try again. Xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi hettie gosh that's a lot I'm at the lister and only my 75 fee egg sharing is free unless you need extras  x


----------



## hettie-seren

Wow trina, that quite a difference to what i have just paid. I really wished we looked around. We had nhs fertility investigations at the same hospital and didn't think to look elsewhere. It took 12months from telling the hospital i wanted to go for egg sharing to actually having the treatment x


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi Ladies 

Trina - I'm having 1 put back in and the others frozen hopefully. 

Fuzzy duck - I don't know how I'm going to cope I'm saying I'm not going to test early but we will see

Courteney happy birthday hope you've had a lovely day 

Hettie welcome these are lovely ladies and happy to help answer any questions 

Larneigh congratulations on being pupo how you feeling? 

AFM my turn tomorrow for egg transfer. I can't believe I'm here at last. Mixed emotions of nerves and excitement. Don't know how long I'll last without peeing on a stick. 

Sorry for who I've missed I'm on my phone just bobbed on xx


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome Hettie xx I'm our experience it can vary massively between clinics. I've paid about a grand,  half of which was donor sperm. I would have had a maximum 12 week wait to match and then have gone on to do a frozen cycle. The NHS clinics seem to be more expensive from what people have said. So if it comes to it (and I really hope it doesn't) then it might be worth looking at a private clinic. Where in the county are you based? Someone on here can probably help you out with a recommendation. Massive loads of luck for your FET when the one comes. Xxx

Kokolee good luck tomorrow. Im not sure my brain had caught uo with what I've done today to be honest.  gonna try and hold out till otd which is the 6th.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies well so many of you are pupo at the lister I had to wait 9 days but kept testing I was so bad no will power x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Sorry Courtney I forgot to say happy birthday lovely for yesterday ! Happy belated birthday. Zachary is a beautiful name. The oh and I have finally decided on a girls and boys name. After many countless discussions and pros and cons we have decided maverick beau for a boy and anaiya raine for a girl. The girls name is pronounced an - nay - ya not aniya family and friends we told thinks it's aniya the way it's spelled :/ very unusual I know but we wanted names that we haven't heard before or not very common. The middle names are to signify the baby we lost as the one we are having is called a rainbow baby but we put our little twist on it. Having said that I said to the oh once baby arrives me might think it's name doesn't suit little one and have to think of another one because they are unusual names.   Xxxx

Larniegh Wahoo those sound amazing lovely ! Now the long wait awaits, the wait for the scan is even worse my advice keep your mind busy but don't forget you need to rest too. Xxxx

Hettie seren welcome along, I second what Larniegh said every clinic really does vary in prices. So sorry to hear of your bfn. This journey can be so cruel at times. Xxxx

Good luck today Koko hope it all goes well lovely Xxxx

Pollita hope you're well lovely, keep up the good work you're doing great with the weight loss lovely !! Xxxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone I hope you're all well. Everything is all ok my end little one gave me a scare last night. I couldn't find it's heart beat  finally found it after 20 mins must of been hiding the little bigger ! I've had a listen this morning too and all is well  xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Larneigh - 7 embies is amazing hun well done! Congrats on being pupo! Hope your feeling better after transfer x

Polita - a stone is fantastic ! Congrats hun keep going youre getting there! 

Hettie - welcome! My advice avoid NHS Coventry! More so if your concerned about the price. Have you stopped the progesterone? or have you tested again ? I would give your clinic a call unless your normal cycles are that late generally (mine are every 35/38 days) you would have expected af to show about 14-18 days past egg collection/ovulation. 

Koko - HAPPY TRANSFER DAY!!! Whoo hooo  good luck! Ive not stopped poas since the trigger so you poas whenever you want 

Fuzzy - have you tested yet? hope you are well 

Flutter - I love those names! My eldest has a strange middle name Liliah pronounced lie-lee-ahh named after my great grandmother who we thought was called liliah (strange handwriting on my nans birth certificate) we later found out it was lilian ! LOL She absolutely loves her name though and thinks its great as she has never heard it anywhere else (go figure its cus we bloody made it up!) 
Lots of people change their mind about names just dont venture on to pinterest for them you really wont be able to decide! 

AFM - had a call from the clinic today to see how I am (makes a change) oh and to mention that our consent forms are out of date!! are you kidding me, we signed the other egg share forms on the day of transfer but apparently these other forms needed doing and there were no nurses on duty who knew what forms we needed so they are going to post them out.
I actually think im going to go crazy in the 2ww OH is symptom spotting me!   Every twinge every time I wince slightly he is saying have you felt pains like that before, div! How the hell would I know ive never had EC/ET and even when I had our other 2 I didnt know I was pregnant at 8 days past conception! So would have just thought nothing of it never mind it was 15 yrs ago! 
Im still having the odd ovary pain but not as many cramps now and had this strange shock type pain im my cervix earlier (putting all this down to the cyclogest) 

Hii to anyone ive missed hope you are all well x


----------



## Larniegh

Flutter glad your well babes. Xx

Karmas don't even think they're symptoms it's easier that way. Lol. Just pee on the stick when the time comes 

Afm the clinic called and although I had 6 embies doing their thing yesterday only 2 made it to the freezer  im trying to keep in mind that having 7/8 fertilise in the first place was more than I could have expected and then them making it to 4 days. So 3/8 being either in me or the freezer is a pretty good result


----------



## trina123

Larniegh  that is good had 23 eggs shard between us and only 6 made it 2 in me 2 in the freezer


----------



## Kokolee83

Thanks ladies 

I have 1 4AB embie on board OTD 6th Nov. Everything went well. Now the wait. 1 4BB being frozen.
Feels a little surreal being pupo


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome to the club kokolee xx


----------



## kmurph83

Congrats on being pupo Kokolee.

Larneigh- I only ended up with 3 embryos after 19 eggs being collected. First FET didn't work but now I've got my twins on board and am 13 weeks on Thursday so I have every faith that one (or all!) of your embies will end up as your little one xx


----------



## trina123

Koko congratulations  on being pupo


----------



## hettie-seren

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.

Larneigh, i've been going to the shrewsbury fertility clinic in shropshire. It is handy with us living not to far away,but i think maybe we should have done more research first. Our nurse is lovely, which means alot

Karmas- AF still hasn't arrived, the clinic said if it doesn't show up by the weekend, i need to come in for tests. Stopped taking progesterone 10days ago. AF would normally be due on otd. Took a test yesterday 'just in case' but bfn. Had a light bleed the day before otd, but clinic said not to count that as AF. P.s our forms were out of date too, so annoying!

Koko congrats on being pupo xx


----------



## djjim22

Wow need to catch up

Larniegh and kokolee congrats on being pupo!

Pollita we may be cycle buddies again! Hoping to start FET Dec period as next af due beginning of Nov but don't want to start before my hols. All depends after on when af falls against timings when clinic is closed over Xmas. 

Madameg - massive hugs and thinking of you! Hope you are taking some time out and looking after yourself.xxxx

Hello to all the new people!

Will catch up tomorrow on laptop hopefully to see where everyone is up to.


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Hi all!

Sorry not replied for a while:

Fuzzy, Karmas, Larniegh and Koko, congrats on being PUPO   hoping these are sticky ones for all of you  

Hettie- welcome! We're at Harley St Fertility Clinic and although they gave us all the costs upfront it's still a lot more than I expected! The IVF and screening for me is all free, but we've had to pay a lot for my DH testing, PESA/TESA, donor sperm (just in case), and various other bits and bobs. Think the total bill will be around £4,500 but worth every penny if it works.

Flutter and Courtney, great to hear from you, lovely names ❤

Madam- love and hugs   hope you're hanging in there ok

Disney- how are you sweets? Haven't heard from you in a while 

AFM, I've been injecting Buserelin for a week, come off the pill, AF has arrived and have my 5 day scan on Sat with EC expected in a couple of weeks. Having deferred ET, so Polita, DJJim and Trina , looks like I'll be joining you guys for FET in December   

Sorry if I've missed anyone, this thread is sooooo full of lovely peeps I can't keep up!!!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## trina123

Hey dijjim my treatment  was delayed so not started to November I hope so might  be with so jealous of your holiday lol doodle that's great I hope to start in 2 weeks but I have sonly many questions  like why my dose is 112 even the chemist said that's strange when was on 150 last time worried  my cycle will fail and don't think they have dates right only doing jabs for 11 days ahhh lister is letting me down this time after forgetting to send pill as well   feeling so down hearted anyway fuzzy karmas  larniegh koko any news can't wait to hear some good news xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Trina hunny don't panic just yet!!! I'm sure they're doing what they think is the right thing. How did you respond on the 150ui? You taking the same drug?


----------



## trina123

Yes that wanted me on a different  one but I wanted the same one  they had to up my dose after one scan so don't get sUchida small even the chemist said it's a strange dose and didn't give me enough  Medss so need to speak to the docter just feeling a bit let down by lister


----------



## Karmas

Nothing for me yet Trina apart from the fact im constantly starving! My stomach feels like my throat has been cut and its constant! I never ever eat breakfast the thought of food before 11am just makes me ill but since ET my body cant seem to get enough food! That much so that my first thought in the morning is mmm hungry lets get food. Ive just sat and ate a whole bowl of porridge about 20 mins ago now my stomach is full but even typing about food is making it growl what the hell is that about lol

Larniegh it would be alright if it was me symptom spotting but its the hubby! He is driving me mad! Hope you are getting through the 2ww better than me lol

Ive tore my trapezius muscle again  did it in my sleep and cant even move my head


----------



## Larniegh

Ah Trina that seems odd, unless they want to go for a longer time on a smaller dose? Sometimes they do that to stop them getting carried away. Maybe give them a call to ask why it's so low? 

Karmas that's a pest! I'm not hungry at all which is a nice feeling for a change. Had to force myself to have dinner last night and only had a jacket potato with beans in the end. Sucks about your Trap muscle, especially as you can't take Ibuprofen to help release it! Hope you feel better soon. 

AFM I finally feel human again!!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Kokolee83

Morning Trina sorry you're feeling let down. I feel no different at the moment no symptoms. 
I've put weight on since treatment karmas so I hope I don't get the can't stop eating symptom. All though I do love food   

Larneigh glad you're feeling human xx


----------



## Karmas

Larniegh glad you are feeling more human now im still getting the odd ovary twinge but they were still quite swollen when we did ET. 

Im never normally hungry I struggle to eat 3 meals a day and generally snack and then eat dinner about 7/8pm but I cant even hold out till 5/6 now by 3 yesterday I was begging OH to take me to the chippy! I ended up with large fish and chips (never normally even eat the chips) and had this sudden urge for onion vinegar with curry sauce (mouth is watering again) OH says if we dont get a bfp Im going to need a diet lol I have to agree with him tbh 

Koko Im the same hubby took a pic of my 'belly' yesterday to show me how bloated it is, he sent it to my sister and she asked if Id eaten a hog roast lol


----------



## Larniegh

I know what you mean kokolee. Ive lost 4lbs since Ec which is good so far  going back onto slimming world for a bit now to try and shift a bit more  

Karmas that's kinda funny, sorry!!!  I actually ate from the chippy loads when I was pregnant with Tathan. Twas one of the only things I could keep down! Let's hope it's a good sign


----------



## Karmas

They were even laughing at me in the chippy  lol Im finding it amusing tbh. Thing is I love food! Love to cook too ohh could do with steak and chips ARGGH What the hell is wrong with me. I normally snack on chocolate on the lead up to AF cant help my self but even the thought of chocolate at the moment makes me feel ill. Im putting it down to the fact I was so sick after EC and that my body is now just making up for it, having these weird salty cravings though mmm. Its so strange for me to be this hungry as when I was younger I had an eating disorder and have aversions to particular textures n things but I just cant get enough. Might get oh to take me shopping for pretzels lol

Think I need to go to a meeting or something
Hi my name is karmas and im addicted to food 

Currently laying against an ice pack for my trap cant even move my head


----------



## Larniegh

The salt is really important now so make sure your getting enough of it if that's what your body wants. Just go with the cravings


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies,

Please can I join you? I previously joined the egg share thread a few months ago but then everything took a back seat as my DH had to have an op with his urologist so we were waiting until we could cycle again. We are now in the process of seeing if we can egg share. Our reason for needing IVF is male factor. We are now only waiting for one lot of blood tests to come back and then I should get the go ahead all being well. It is the karotyping one we are waiting for, which I believe takes a few weeks, but the clinic thinks it will be back sometime next week. We had our final planning appointment with the egg donor nurse yesterday and have been told that I can start on my next af (as long as the bloods are ok) which is due around 5th November. The only thing that was slightly raised was my prolactin, but it had lowered when I had it re tested, so the nurse doesn't think it will be an issue. This happened last time and then it lowered quite a lot, so they think it's due to stress as I have no other symptoms with it.

I can see some familiar faces on here from previously, and I look forward to getting to know you all and supporting you.

I am currently trying to decide whether to have the scratch and also looking at embryo glue. This will be my second IVF (ICSI) cycle and I had the scratch on the first cycle, but not sure whether to have it or not. Does anyone have experience of whether it makes a difference or not? I am feeling excited and nervous to get started now, not sure if it is better or worse knowing what to expect lol. 

Congratulations to those that are currently PUPO and good luck with testing  I will do more personals next time, as I'm on my phone at the moment. xx


----------



## Kokolee83

Karmas that made me laugh. I love food my DH is a chef so I'm lucky I get lovely meals cooked for me but my waistline doesn't appreciate it. I need to get back to slimming world also larneigh and start eating better. 

Hi MrsRL welcome I can't help with the scratch I'm afraid never had it done. Good luck I'm sure the other ladies could help.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies we come Mrs rl I've not had it but I know ladies who have swear by it I'm sure madam had it x hi pupo ladies how you doing have you tested if not you have great will power I don't lol afm I rang the lister they want to start me on lower Meds see how it goes xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Slow and steady Trina xxx I was worried when they dropped me to 75ui but still had good numbers by the end


----------



## Karmas

Trina ive been testing every morning even hubby said to me today oh aint you going to test yet, I said its only been 4 days it will be negative but he still went and got some frers for me lol, dont worry too much about the low meds they can always put them up if the scans dont go the way they want

Just come home from dinner surf and turf mmmmm lol

Welcome Mrs, I had the scratch but we are on the 2ww so couldnt tell you if its worked or not yet


----------



## trina123

Lol karmas  you made me laugh just like me Yes 4 days is way to early lol thanks larniegh I guess  I'm just worried as know what worked for me last time xx


----------



## kmurph83

2wwaiters - I tested at 4 days and was negative, got my first BFP at 5 days but it was the faintest of faint lines, had to look at it from every angle to really see anything and it turns out that was with 2 in there, wasn't until 9 days that I had a line you could actually see properly. Don't get disheartened if you do test early and don't get that line as there is still time and well done to those of you waiting, you've got loads more patience than I had! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm holding out as long as possible because that way I don't have to stress over squinters. Lol. I know what I'm like, in the past I've pulled bfn sticks out the bin to recheck them.... 

Glad you're doing well still hun xx


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks Larneigh, I'm not doing too bad, still very nauseous but only been sick once, no bump as yet and still in all my own clothes just look a little fatter, I keep thinking I'll suddenly pop out. Got the results back for my downs screening and both babies are very low risk. First consultant appointment today so will see what he says but so far everything seems to be fine. 

Oh, I saved the sticks for days and kept going back and squinting and comparing! Xx


----------



## trina123

Hi kmurph great to hear from you and that your twins  are doing  well are you doing a gender  reveal xx morning pupo ladies how are you all x madam pollita how are you both x


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi kmurph lovely news your twins are doing great. I'm 2dp5dt today I know nothing will show up yet but I don't think I'll hold out but we will see. 

Morning Trina feeling ok had a few twinge's through the night but not sure that's anything feel no different at the moment. Buy I am so early on. it's going to be a long one pupo ladies.


----------



## Larniegh

Kokolee I have faith in your strength! You can do this   Spend the money you'd have spent on a test on something nice for dinner instead! Lol x


----------



## Karmas

Kmurph gald the scans and tests have gone well  I was like that with my first didnt even have a bump until I was 6m! and it was tiny at first but by the end I could balance a plate of food on her lol 

Larniegh I was thinking about the tests the other day and thought about people who fall pg really easy and wondered if they had ever had to take a test out the trash and pull the whole thing apart just to hope there was a bfp I know I have plenty of times think most of us have tbh hun 

Morning Trina not too bad enjoyed dinner last night, still no symptoms apart from the odd twinge and sore boobs but they were sore before, I think its because of the cyclogest tbh the only thing annoying me is even though I have no need to get up im up at 6am! Doing my head in because im awake for the loo in the night too (normal for me) its becoming a nightly occurance 


Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## djjim22

Hettie-Seren – Hello! I think I must also be with one of the more costly clinics re price of egg sharing. I paid around about £2500 all in all but £1000 of that was donor sperm. Sorry to hear about the BFN but good news on the 3 frosties you have. 

Fluttershy – love unusual names! One of my little girls middle names is Ohana which is Hawaiian for family. How many weeks are you now? Are you going to find out if it is a boy or girl?

Kmurph -  Can’t believe you are 13 weeks already! Hope you’re feeling ok.

Doodle – Seems like there will be a few of us cycling in December. Hopefully lots of positives coming our way. Hope the scan goes well on Sat. 

Trina – Hope you get going soon. Seems like you’ve been delayed a few times. Hope you’re starting to feel a bit more positive about things now.

Mrs RL – Welcome back! I never had the scratch with my previous cycle but I’m sure there are a few who can advise you on here. I did have embryoglue as the clinic use it as standard.

Karmas – Enjoy the eating! Hope you’re dreaming of something nice for tea (or snack time before then?) I didn’t eat properly for the whole of my last pregnancy as had awful nausea and sickness but did go through a period where all I could keep down was McDonald’s chicken nuggets! Why can’t we just have healthy cravings? Haha

Larniegh – Hope that little embryo is snuggling in well! Well done for planning on holding out with the tests. 

Koko – Congrats on being pupo!

Hello to anyone else out there. I went to my GP’s today as the clinic need a ‘letter of support’ now from a GP before starting treatment. She wrote the letter then very kindly prescribed my medication for FET as well. Bonus!


----------



## Karmas

Djjim glad the Drs were really supportive! Its not usual for them to give free meds so thats a bonus! Oh im enjoying the food, maybe a bit too much lol my sister keeps texting me and asking whats been on the menu today! lol 

Hubby is cooking me a cheesy potato mash with sausages and beans today mmmm love his cheese and potato. Funnily cheese with salt is the thing atm, had a cheese and ham toastie earlier lol


----------



## djjim22

Karmas - yes I'm lucky my gp was really good last time so I thought I'd try my luck again this time. I know some people on here haven't had the same support. Hope you enjoyed your cheesy potato!xx


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies fuzzy how are you ? And larniegh  karmas koko x flutter how is the bump  x dijjm  I can't wait to start to many delays I didn't want so close to  Christmas in case the cycle doesn't work as want to be on a happy mood x


----------



## Larniegh

Very nearly bought a HPT today, but I resisted the urge! Having tests will just lead to early testing and I really really really want to avoid doing that! 

Hope you're all well. I feel really very normal but that's not concerning me too much. I had no significant symptoms last time, in fact I even missed the blindingly obvious missed period for over a week! Which is actually really funny because I've always wondered how anyone could possibly not realise they were late (because I always know down to the day, im that much of a control freak) and that one month was the one time I hadn't realised.  Something comical in that irony. 

Anyhow, hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi ladies 

Hope everyone's having a fab Friday.  Nothing to report no symptoms don't feel different but I am only 3days in I'm testing next Friday so a week to go. I have a wedding on the Sunday and I'm wanting to know before just in case it's negative can get most of the crying out the way.  I'll be 10dp5dt. So should show up.


----------



## Kokolee83

Posted too early sorry.  

Larneigh I have bought some pregnancy tests from amazon  they're on there way I'm hoping to resist poas when they come.  Venue though I know it won't show anything. Mental torture


----------



## Larniegh

This is the thing!! I know full well that I wont get anything for another 2 days at least, and even then it'd be sceptical. I'm tempted to test on wednesday which is the day my "period" would have been due based on EC date. But if I make it to Wednesday I might as well wait till the weekend when OTD is.


----------



## Karmas

Know how that feels ladies, im driving myself mad cant sleep and still starving. There is no point me testing when my period would have been due as thats still 17 days away but I would have thought that because I ovulated on the 17th that my af would be due 14 days after that. God knows, hope I dont see another AF for at least 9 months! Im on knicker watch atm as it feels like af is defo round the corner quite sore actually  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Kokolee83

I'm not sleeping either karmas driving myself mad. My period would be Thursday. I'm on cyclogest will the period stay away whilst I'm taking it? Could I actually come on my period Thursday?


----------



## Larniegh

Karmas your new "AF" date is 14 days post Ec. So Monday. 

Been reading that up to 50% of fertilised eggs in a natural cycle lead to a chemical pregnancy. That's crazy. Most women would never know as the period would usually just be a tiny bit late/bit heavy. I'm 100% not testing any earlier than Wednesday now!!! I hope....


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all 

Just wanted to say congrats on being pupo ladies exciting times really hope you get your bfps soon xx

Trina hope your well xx

Pollita any news on fet yet? Xx

Madame hope your doing OK been thinking of you xx

Flutter not long until you find out if it's a boy or a girl exciting...love the names you have picked xx

Djim glad your gp has been good xx

Mrs rl welcome back I'm sure we have spoke before xx

Kmurph hope your doing well hun and glad to hear babies are doing well xx

Afm no news lol bar the fact that I think I am going to have the scratch done before my fet and I think I'm going to transfer my last 2...I don't want to go through this all again  I can't stand the waiting so I think I'd rather 2 put back so that I have more chance of 1 of them working and then atleast I will know after this whether I will be a mummy again or not as we are not pursuing ivf any further we don't want to put our lives on hold any more and I want to enjoy my time with my son as he is growing so fast and I don't want him to miss out on other things....it's a tough decision to make but I think it's what we need to do xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi loopy nice to hear from you I understand about putting your self through  it again't but it's great your going for fet xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi everyone hope you are all well! Sorry for the long period of absence I have really struggled over the final week of 2ww breaking down daily etc! My control freak personality does not cope well with the unknown so this has literally drove me crazy! Anyway got our BFN this morning which I knew was the case anyway as I have felt like AF would arrive for the past 3 days, still not showed up though!! 

I have tried to catch up on where everyone is but not much is sinking in, larneigh, karmas and anyone else pupo hope you are all well and have stickies!! 

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying this bumpy journey as much as they can!! Stay positive xx

Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Fuzzy sorry it's a bfn. How any days past transfer are you now? I can't remember. Xxx 

Loopy, lovely to hear from you. Totally understand how you feel about not wanting to go through it again. When are you getting your scratch done?  Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi larniegh how you feeling? My period is due end of December so day 21 will be in Jan and then my next period will be in Jan when I start my fet...my cycle was back to normal this month so that's a plus point hopefully I can have an unmediated cycle xx

Fuzzy I am so sorry for your bfn I know that feeling all too well look after yourself hun stay strong xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies I hope you're all well.

Fuzzy I'm so so sorry lovely, this journey is not easy at all. Take as much time as you need to 're coup. We are all here if you need anything Xxxx


Larniegh how are you lovely ? How'd the 2ww going ? Hope work isn't too stressful for you lovely. Xxxx


Trina hope you're well lovely, not long now Xxxx

Loopy loo good to hear from you lovely, I completely understand where you're coming from. You're well within your rights to have both put back lovely. I couldn't go through it all again that's for sure. We have decided to ask for our remaining snow babies to be delivered to us so they don't perish in a Petri dish in a lab. Xxxx

Koko how are you doing in the 2ww ? I hope you're well. It's a long wait isn't it, I tried to keep my mind busy but I have no patience what so ever Xxxx

Djjim how are you lovely ? Good to hear from you. I'm 16 weeks 3 days today. We had a scan last night and I'm measuring a week ahead now :/ very strange I sneakily know the sex but I can't say anything till Monday at the reveal party/ gathering - only very few people will be there. Xxxx


So sorry if I've missed anyone, in a bit of a rush now as I can smell doughnuts and its driving me mad and making me hungry so I'm going to demolish some in a mo. I hope everyone is well Xxxx


I'm all good my end, had the scan yesterday I know what we are having soooo excited about it too but I can't reveal anything till monday. We have a beautiful picture of baby's hand hi fiving us. I shall let you all know Monday ladies. Have an awesome weekend !!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies fuzzy so sorry for your bfn hun   flutter wow can't wait till Monday xx larniegh  koko karmas how are doing it so hope I have your will power this time


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi ladies 

Fuzzy I'm so sorry hun. Big hugs. 

Flutter that's brill bet you're so excited 

Hi trina doing ok feeling less positive today but know it's only early I'm 4dp5dt now and it's dragging. 

How are you Larneigh and karmas? I don't think I'm going to last much longer than Monday. 

Loopy this is my 1st ivf and I don't know how you ladies do this over and over again. 

Sorry who I've missed Hope you are all having a nice weekend.


----------



## trina123

Koko I tested everyday the 2 weeks are bad at lister it's 9 days and I found it so hard but sending lots of baby dust to you xxx


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Fuzzy - so sorry to hear your news  

Hugs to everyone and sending positive thoughts.

AFM - we got a puppy last week, but he's been very poorly and in and out the vets the last few days so I've been a little distracted to say the least. He seems to be turning a corner this morning so hopefully we'll have our furry baby boy back soon 🐶

First day of stims today before EC on 11th Nov - this journey has suddenly become very real  

Take care ladies 

Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hi Ladies sorry ive been awol but had an awful time, Ive tested every day of the 2ww making sure I tested the trigger out first well on 5dpt transfer we got a wiff of a line on a frer so tested again at 6dpt and got faint positive on the frer thought fantastic we have finally done it. Queue the story of my life the next morning 7dpt I woke up with brown spotting so heart in mouth calmed myself down did some research and found it normal for lots of IVF ladies to bleed late like that, so trying to stay positive while falling apart inside I went and got some more tests, did another frer and it was negative, did a clear blue later in the day it was positive thought ok we are fine stop worrying ..........yep until that brown spotting went pink then bright red and is now a full on af bleed  done another frer this morning 8dpt and its negative not even a hint of a line...........Every single time we have found out we are pregnant the day after Ive started bleeding its almost like my brain realises and then my body laughs and says FU no. Have no symptoms this morning the hunger has gone, boobs are deflated, no nausea nothing so I know that its gone. Today is 14dpo so my period would have been due around now anyway and we were originally planning on testing tomorrow to know for sure anyway......So our next step is to move house and then throw myself back under the ivf bus and have an FET in the new year Jan/Feb time where I will insist that 2 go back in

Sorry for the lack of personals I hope every one is doing well and I wish you all the luck in the world on your rollercoaster journeys xx


----------



## trina123

Karmas so sorry hun when otd sending you    this journey is so unfair doodle congratulations  on starting hun xxx


----------



## Kokolee83

So sorry karmas sending big hugs. 

Doodle exciting times to get started. Good luck hun. 

Larneigh how you feeling?

AFM I've had an emotional break down this morning. Feel like AF is coming don't  feel any symptoms. I'm full of cold and feeling down today. All my positivity has gone. 

Sorry for the moan told my DH how I'm feeling and all I got was don't worry it doesn't help it will be ok. easier said than done. 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## Karmas

Trina Thank you x Otd is in 3 days but its my complete disappearance of symptoms makes me know there is no way a bfn will change back into a bfp not with the bleeding im having. I had symptoms from the day after transfer I put them down to the cyclogest at first and convinced myself they were just side effects, protecting myself I guess and although Im still taking the cyclogest they have all gone. No hunger at all this morning, normally never ever eat before 11 and the thought of doing so makes me ill which is also back and I feel like 'normal' the same way I did before all the meds and things where as for the last week I have felt soooo different to the way I normally do.
Just feel so so angry at my body because literally every single time we have found out that we got a bfp the day after its all ripped away. We mc at 6,7 and 8 weeks previously after natural bfp's but because no hb was seen on a scan - (2 were too early for the nhs to give me 2 scans) they class them as chemical 5 times its happened now 4 with my hubby and once previous to us meeting. FML 

Koko Thank you hun, Feeling like af is coming is defo a symptom as is a cold! Hang in there dont give up hope just yet  I know what you mean about OH's they do try dont they but as I said to my hubby its not his body so he isnt feeling it 24/7 he is only aware of it when I say something its not there constant for them is it.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas I am so sorry hun i still haven't got over my bfn tbh i just moved on with things but I never grieved about it so I feel like now that's what I am doing I've found the last few weeks really hard haven't even told oh how I'm feeling as I just don't want to break down I just keep it to myself ...what I'm trying to say is talk about it and look after yourself hun this process is so hard...I'm having fet in jan/Feb but I'm exciting and dreading it as I know I'm not going to cope with it if it is a negative again again I really am sorry especially as af has arrived before otd (that happened with me too) so I am demanding I have more cyclogest or the injections  xxx

Kokolee I felt the same with my oh he isn't very good at showing his emotions and I felt like I was dealing with this on my own and please don't worry yet they can all be normal symptoms hun you could defo still get that bfp...try and stay positive I know it's hard but just hold on to that bit of hope now xx

Doodle I too git a puppy but it was after our bfn and she was poorly aswell we nearly lost Ltd her so I totally know how your feeling hope pup is doing good better...good luck for stimms hun xx

Hi to everyone else sorry I'm just at work will be back on later xxx


----------



## trina123

Karmas  can you get checks or go on Meds for the miscarriages and next time ask them to up your meds to stop you bleeding on your cycle don't give up hope yet as alot of ladies have bled with bpf x


----------



## Karmas

Aw Loopy  I feel for you hun, thats the way I do things too just get on with it and move on, although im obviously emotional about it but I dont see the point in talking it through with the OH he was SO looking forward to the cycle working that I know he is devastated about the situation.  I look at things very black and white and I think because im SO used to everything going wrong for us, not just with the ivf but with life, we are the kind of people where there could be a crowd of 1000 and we would be the ones hit by lightning it always goes wrong for us and I guess im just used to it now. So I will just throw myself into something else and get on with it while we decided what we want to do about the FET and when we want to do it. Im probably going to look at changing clinics for the FET as coventry want £1000 minimum without drugs and I really dont want to give them another penny of our money if I can help it considering the way they have been.

Ive been having 400 cyclogest x 2 a day I cant take the lubion injections as they really mess with my stomach I was living in the bathroom only after 1 of them so cant take it the clinic have said 3 cyclogest a day is the max they would give me anyway. 
Not sure if I should carry on taking them now that the tests are negative 

How many are you going to have put back..........Im going to insist on 2 as we have 4 


Doodle congrats on starting stims ! 

Trina my tests are negative now, Ive had checks for recurrent mc and they found nothing, no doubt they will want to do a follow up so I will see what they say when I go back


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas I'm going to have both put back they said they don't want to because of my age but at the end of the day my first cycle failed when It looked so promising and I'm not sure I want to keep facing the disappointment and this is our last attempt with fet and we aren't doing another ivf cycle...me and oh are the exact same nothing but **** happens just for once you'd like something to go your way 
Just take your cyclogest until your OTD hun just incase you never know and thats what the clinic would probably advise xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Karmas sweetie I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself and talk all you need to. Even if you just want to scream and rant. Xxx

Loopy that goes for you too xxx


----------



## trina123

Karmas I had 2 put back the docter wanted one we was still disagreeing  at et but I kept my ground for your fet say what you want her but take some time out your time will come hun


----------



## Caz2424

Karmas
I had 3 failed cycles with chemical pregnancys in two of them, I did immune blood tests before my last cycle and even though they were higher end of normal I took low dose steroids as my consultant advised just in case, he said he could see no other reason why I wasn't pregant, especially as my first cycle with single embryo transfer resulted in my little girl,  and was successful.

I had 2 blasts put back 3 times and my recipients have all bfp ( some after FET) 
So I'm sure it was the steroids that got me my little boy this time. 

I didn't get on with lubion, went back to cylogest.
I had my progesterone level checked a couple of times too.

I also went on clexane but had to stop as I had bleeding. 

I would push for steroids as some clinics will give them without testing. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies, hope you're all ok today xxx 

I'm feeling insufferably normal. 7dp5dt and not a single symptom though I've been having very very mild cramps all weekend. OTD isnt until Sunday which feels like a small age away. Could do with fast forwarding through this week. I'm getting more information about whether or not I'm being made redundant today... wish me luck!


----------



## Karmas

Thanks for the support ladies x 
Caz I'm not sure my clinic would do any tests to be honest, they were aware of my history of MC when we first went there. Ive already had recurrent mc tests at a specialist nhs clinic a few years ago which I assume would have included immunes, unless they can change? Hope you and baby Toby are doing well x 

Larniegh that might be a good sign hun, I admire your resolve to not test well done! Good luck with work x

We are umming and arring if we should go back and just do a fresh cycle and save our frosties for once im over the egg share age..........because if the 4 frosties fail I would be too old to share by the time we tried again. Where as if we go and do our own fresh cycle or another egg share cycle we may be able to bank more embies for future use then hopefully I would only ever have to do FETs then, even if the first one is successful, we would be able to go back after a couple of years and have more transfered to have younger siblings. The only issue would be the cost, we have spent a small fortune on this cycle and the lead up to the cycle and we are due to move house soon so that will eat in to most of the rest of our savings. If I worked it out there wasnt much difference between the price this cycle has cost and the cost of a keep all cycle but I would then certainly be looking at a different clinic.

Ill defo insist on 2 going back, Id actually love twins!


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies, thank you for the welcome 

Fuzzy - so sorry you got a bfn, take care of yourself xx

Karmas - so sorry you got a bfn, take care of yourself xx I started af before OTD on my cycle too and it's very upsetting. I hope you can stay strong and look forward to your Fet and house move x Just seen your update, maybe it's worth discussing the options with your clinic. It sounds like you have some thinking to do, and I hope you can come to a decision that is right for you! 

Djjm- that was lovely of your GP to prescribe your medication, great news for you  she sounds very supportive! 

Loopy - it sounds like you have made the right decision for your fet and having 2 put back  I can understand you not wanting to go through it all again, it is such a difficult process.

Fluttershy - how exciting for you to know the sex, look forward to finding out 

Koko - how is the 2ww going? Sorry you feel like af is coming and you are struggling, the 2ww is so hard. Don't give up hope though xx. Have you managed to hold out on testing? 

Doodle - sorry to hear your puppy is poorly, I hope your fur baby comes home soon. It is so worrying when they are ill. How are stims going so far? 

Larneigh - sorry the 2ww is dragging for you. You've done really well not testing, as that is hard too. Good luck for today, I hope it's good news for you. 

Trina - how are things with you? When will you start your cycle? 

Hello to anyone else I have missed. 

AFM - I am hoping that I will be able to cycle on my next af, but it's due this weekend and has been known to come early, especially when I don't want it to!! I am really hoping it doesn't, as if it comes before 5th November, I won't be able cycle this time due to Christmas closure at my clinic, as EC would fall on or around Christmas Day I think. I just hope my body plays ball for once, but what are the chances!! After looking at research, I have decided I will have the scratch, but I'm still deciding about the embryo glue xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Karmas 

Totally understand why you feel like that. Where do you actually live again? Would you against traveling to a clinic? Because frankly at £100 each trip to somewhere like my clinic it would cost less that your treatment wherever you went last time. Especially if you can have your test results sent over. My place is £580 for all the bloods and HFEA licence and I'm not sure on the sperm analysis (if you need it). But if your chomosome tests can be transfered then it's only the virology bloods that are something like £100 or so. 

And new doctors just might be what you need. Somewhere you can go and tell them from start to finish what you've been through and see what their thoughts are. My clinic's upper limit is 35 for egg share I think so you'll be in good time to give it a go with some places. The thing is that your clinic cause you so much stress that your body has well enough going on already without the pressure of the treatment. 

I'm sure across this board there are loads of people both egg share and not that will give honest and open answers to you on what clinics are like too. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Mrs - Crossed over! 

I had embryo glue included as standard in my clinic. I know a few people who have had the scratch. Looking at your dates I think you might as well as you'd probably not be able to do your actual cycle this month because xmas like you say. Even if AF arrived after the 5th it might be awkward because of the scans you'll need, but your clinic would let you know either way. I've heard great things about having it done. 

As for my strength in not testing - ignorance is bliss!!! lol.


----------



## MrsRL

Larneigh - the clinic have given me a schedule and I can book in if it comes the weekend as on long protocol there, I would start stims 20th December and then scan dates fall outside of bank holidays and ec would be week commencing 2nd January, so hoping I can cycle then, but if not, I will just go with my next cycle. We'll see  yes definitely, sometimes ignorance is bliss!! x


----------



## Larniegh

Ah that's really good of them  Let's hope it doesn't rock up before then, pesky AFs!


----------



## Karmas

Larniegh we are in the West Mids, we traveled to Coventry for treatment. On a good day its a 2 hour round trip on a bad day or if I needed to be there at 8am we had to leave here at 5am. We have family in Brighton so clinics down south might be an option. Im happy to travel for a decent clinic - which one are you at?
We dont need a SA as hubby cant produce fresh samples due to medication he is on for an auto immune illness he has. So he has to break from the meds for weeks before they can use his sperm, due to the treatment for his illness he had some frozen on the NHS. 
We still have 2 vials in storage so would move them if we needed to. I also dont think I could go back to another NHS clinic our first clinic was Birmingham Women's Hospital and the way they spoke to me was abysmal, I was only just 30 at the time and they told me I would be waiting well over 6 months for a match as recipients dont want 'old' donors! And even if I did get matched they could change their minds or that because my eggs were 'old' they might not accept me on the eggshare program because of my egg quality   they had no idea about my quality at the time. The times between appointments were also nhs guidelines of every 4-6 months which obviously in terms of getting 'old' and ivf times is a bloody long time to wait just to be given a blood form then its another 3 months before you go back and get the results to then be told oh now go and do these tests..............walked out of the clinic right before being accepted on to the egg share program crying my eyes out and refusing to ever step foot inside the hospital again. Even if I was giving birth I wouldnt go back there!


----------



## Karmas

MrsRL I had the scratch hun and its just like having a bad smear test tbh I thought it would be much more painful but it was more than bearable


----------



## Larniegh

Funnily enough Karmas I had an appointment for my boobs at BWH about 10 years ago. They were really horrid to me about that too. I reckon they're just overworked and miserable people!! 

I'm at CRGW in south wales and it's probably about 3 hours from you, so not exactly ideal and even the trains are a nightmare. What about Manchester Fertility Clinic I think it's called? That might be easy on the train and they have an 8 week max wait and then they go for a frozen egg cycle. Or you're right there are clinics in the south. The Lister is meant to be good but there's a wait for them which can be quite long. I'd expect there's a private clinic somewhere in West Mids too which might be worth a look too. Anyone know of one?!?


----------



## MrsRL

It sounds like you had an awful experience with that hospital Karmas, how awful. I'm at a clinic in Oxford (OFU) I haven't actually cycled there yet so can't say what they're like as such, but they have been friendly and appointments have been easy to book so far. I much prefer it to the NHS cycle we did elsewhere as we had quite a bad experience with the consultant. Hopefully someone can recommend a clinic close to you. I had the scratch last time so think I might as well have it again, as would probably regret it if I don't. 

Yes Larneigh,  allowed for me until the weekend and definitely not for you for at least 9 months


----------



## Larniegh

That would be nice MrsRL!!!  Time will tell


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi ladies 

Sorry to jump in the conversation I'm with Manchester fertility and they're amazing. I had my 1st appointment in June was tested accepted and meds delivered by September. My eggs have been donated to the bank so I didn't need to wait for a match. All the staff are amazing and makes you feel so welcome. I tried Sheffield CARE had my 1st appointment but chose Manchester fertility. I live in West Yorkshire and had to catch the train they worked around me as much as they could with appointment's. 

Larneigh might not be a bad thing no symptoms. I don't feel different but do have heightened smell and some smells making me feel sick. Hope it is something. I'm testing Thursday when my periods due can't wait any longer. 

MrsRl not tested as of yet but I may have to soon. I'm so nervous though. 

Flutter excited to find out if we're team pink or blue 

Hope everyone else is having a fab Monday 

AFM slowly going insane and wanting to poas I'm hoping I'll last until Thursday. I'll be 9dp5dt. Feel no different just full of cold headache.


----------



## Larniegh

It's crazy making isn't it koko!! I'm only the 1 day ahead of you. And the horrid pessaries make my down belows feel like I have a period going on anyway, especially as I'm wearing liners. It's blinking horrid!!! Ugh!


----------



## RainbowMum

Hi everyone, 

having just had 2 failed rounds of IUI we are possibly looking into egg share and/or egg donation for early next year once I have got my BMI under 30. I guess I can't have a consultation until then as it would be pointless. 
Kokolee, that's interesting to know that you didn't have to wait to be matched as we have been under MFS for our IUI and would probably donate/share eggs at this clinic again as it's so convenient for me.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies karmas have a look at the lister caz went there to you only pay 80 pound if you have no issuses with anything else I travel from grantham Midlands as well they egg share till 36 x larniegh  not long now koko are you testing early x welcome rainbow flutter can't wait to know


----------



## trina123

Sorry Mrs r let's hope after turns up   I have a pill scan again on Thursday  if everything is ok with both of us should startake jabs 18 of November  ec hopefully 2nd of December


----------



## MrsRL

Koko - my clinic is the same as yours in that my eggs will be donated to the bank, rather than being matched. Sorry that you're going insane, the 2ww makes you like it. I hope your symptoms are a good sign  

Larneigh - ugh, the pessaries are not nice!! 

Welcome Rainbow 

Trina - fingers crossed for Thursday so you can get started on the jabs! Do your clinic use the pill to down reg? Or are you on short protocol? My clinic seems to have quite a long down reg time, which I'm not looking forward to! 

Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome Rainbowmum   Sorry that it's been BFNs up to now.  

Clinics vary in terms of acceptable BMI. My clinic is actually a bmi of 35 and I never once stood on the scales. It's a great thing that you're looking at doing for someone  I'm sure your BFP will come around soon xx

Mrs RL - they are the work of the devil I swear! There has got to be a better way!


----------



## Kokolee83

Welcome Rainbowmum 

Trina yes either Thursday or Friday otd should be Sunday. I can't wait that long. 

MrsRl it speeded the process up loads I was shocked to get starting so soon.


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies Mrs I'm on short was meant to start last month  Yes been on the pill a long time now and it makes me ill larniegh is it your otd ? Koko I had no will power at all so you ladies have done so well can't wait to see some bfp on here x


----------



## Larniegh

Not otd till Sunday Trina!!!! Not sure I can wait that long. Tomorrow would be 14dpo so any day from there I might cave. Lol.


----------



## MrsRL

Koko - it definitely seems to speed up the process freezing the eggs and if anyone doesn't get enough to share, and decide to keep them, you're not letting anyone down as such. I don't blame you for wanting to test soon, the 2ww is tough and I don't like the not knowing.

Trina - sorry the pill is making you feel ill, I hope you can stop it soon for your sake! I agree, it would be lovely to see some bfps 

Larneigh - that is a long wait for you, I don't think I could wait that long. Let us know if you cave and test! Any word on your work situation? 

Hello to everyone else!

x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just a quick one

Has anyone heard from fluttershy? I'm sure she said she found out the sex of baby yesterday xx


----------



## trina123

No loopy I've been waiting team pink I'm saying x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina I'm thinking girl too x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Afternoon ladies, I hope you're all well.

Karmas I will reply soon, just been snowed under at the mo.
I'm absolutely devastated for you though.  Xxxx

Welcome along rainbow. Love the name ! Sorry it's been  and news so far. Don't give up though lovely. Xxxx

Koko I hope it's all good signs lovely, i was an absolute nightmare in the 2ww, it can drive any sane person crazy that's for sure Xxxx


Larniegh you are a very strong lady I admire your tenacity ! Xxxx

Loopy good to hear from you lovely, I hope you're well. Xxxx

Trina I hope you are able to get started soon lovely. Xxxx

Mrsrl I hope things go according to plan, the journey is a rollercoaster that's for sure Xxxx

Ok I think I've covered everyone ? If not I do apologise I'm writing quickly as I'm on my phone as I've just popped out to do some shopping and I need to buy a battery for my Doppler as the battery died on me 2 days ago also ive not been able to hear baby's heartbeat for 2 days  so I'm getting withdrawal symptoms so I must remember the battery. !!

AFM well we found out we are team 💙 !!! One beautiful baby boy measuring a week ahead strangely enough ! So maverick beau it is. So so happy right now. Xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Aww fluttershy that is amazing congratulations to you both me and trina are no good at this guessing game lol xx

So pleased everything is going well xx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah fluttershy that's amazing hunny xxx  My mum has given me some more resolve to wait a few more days. I might cave on Friday night though. LOL! See how I go


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy loo I'm no good at this guessing either I thought it was a girl too ! Ah but so over the moon it's a little boy  thank you xxxxx


Larniegh thank you my lovely ! I'm completely in love with him already. Just hope it's smooth running from here onwards. Ah your mum is a very wise woman too I see. Its hard waiting isn't it, but also scary finally finding out. I will be keeping everything crossed for you lovely xxxxx


----------



## Kokolee83

Congratulations fluttershy what a beautiful name. 

Larneigh I originally said Friday but I don't think I can wait so think it might be Thursday morning. 

Sorry for lack of personals just bobbed on to catch up. 

Afm I'm very emotional, crying a lot. had really bad headache and a few pains in my lower abdomen which is worrying. I wish I knew what was going on in there.


----------



## trina123

Flutter yayy I'm rubbish at guessing love the name xxxx loopy I thought I was having a boy x larniegh not long ekkk we need more good news on here koko nearly here hun pains is sometimes good I kept thinking I was coming on and got a bfp x afm come on Thursday please no delays x


----------



## Caz2424

Congratulations Fluttershy ! 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
Little boys are awesome ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Larniegh

Ah ladies don't worry about crying. It's good for the soul xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Congratulations Fluttershy, such lovely news    xx


----------



## Larniegh

I have cramps and a tiny amount of pink blood on my liner. I think Im out ladies


----------



## pollita

How many DPT are you now, Larniegh? I forget! I had the same at 5 or 6dpt and I was doubly pregnant  (PS: Well freaking done for not testing yet! That takes some strength) x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh you may not be out yet alot of ladies lose pink discharge or bleed in pregnancy when are you testing? 
Stay positive you never know good luck hun xx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm 9dp5dt so would expect any implantation to be done and I have period pain coming now.  I've felt totally normal up to now and today feel exactly how I do before I come on. I'm more upset than I expected to be honest. 
Thank you both though xx


----------



## pollita

Big hugs lovely. I hope you get a big surprise


----------



## Larniegh

Well I'm full on bleeding now. Will do the test in a bit but think we all know the answer to this one


----------



## pollita

I'm so sorry you're going through this Larniegh xx


----------



## Larniegh

Bfn unsurprisingly


----------



## pollita

Aww no     So sorry


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. Xx 

Can I stop taking this sodding progesterone pessaries or will the clinic insist I take them till otd?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi larniegh I'm so sorry hun my clinic said to keep taking mine until OTD and to test then...it's such a horrible feeling but you will get through this hun stay strong xxx


----------



## pollita

Give them a call in the morning and ask. They'll probably say to keep taking them until OTD just incase x


----------



## Larniegh

Just in case at 9dp5dt their stupidly sensitive test is wrong. Makes you laugh really. Well, it would if I didn't want to smash the house up.


----------



## Kokolee83

Larneigh I am so so sorry hun big hugs


----------



## trina123

Larniegh so sorry hun   xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Larneigh - so sorry to read this  sending   Take care of yourself xx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh and Karmas I'm so sorry lovelies. It beyond sucks. Sending you both so much love      xxxxxxxxx ❤❤❤❤ Xxxxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Aw Larniegh huni im so sorry  Im here if you want to scream and shout, rant and swear just drop me a pm if you want to

Sorry for lack of personals really struggling at the minute to get a grip of things but managing to put a brave face on for the world got a call from the clinic this morning to say sorry it hasnt worked blah blah blah. I asked when we would find out if the reciepant was susessful and she said oh yes she got her positive test yesterday..............which im so so pleased about for her but devastated for us   

Think i need to book some time off life  

Madame was thinking of you hun, hope you are ok x

Flutter I knew it would be blue!! Congrats sweetie xx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks flutter hunny xxx

The clinic said to keep taking everything in case it's ectopic as that can cause bleeding with a negative hpt. Joy....  

Is it me or is the whole thing a massive pee take?I dont mean to be bitter but I'm in a crappy mood. We've all done something amazingly beautiful for someone else and you'd think the cosmic scales would fall in our favour a bit more. I know statistics are statistics, but still.


----------



## Karmas

No Larniegh your right the cosmos is taking the ****. It kinda feels like the nicer I am the worse off we are not just with the ivf but life in general
Coventry are refusing to put 2 back next time and have also said there is no chance of egg sharing with them again ...........so I guess we will be looking for another clinic as there is no way I will do a full funded cycle with them


----------



## Larniegh

Your clinic seriously suck! Definitely have a little look at others. Maybe even have your frosties moved and do your FET elsewhere?? You deserve better than how they've treated you!!!! 

My head is absolutely pounding today, I so badly want off of the hormones. They're making me feel awful  Only another 3 days I guess.


----------



## Karmas

Im not sure why your clinic would want you to keep taking the meds if they thought it could possibly be ectopic as it would never result in pregnancy surely 

Oh I cant stand the clinic hun tbh they do my head in just so so fed up with the **** always being us. She just said to me yes well you tested to early to get a positive  I said actually I tested out the trigger and all my symptoms disappeared the day after I started bleeding so it was defo a positive, she replies with well thats not the way we see it! So insensitive they may as well have said dont be so stupid you didnt get pregnant. I know im in a foul mood today so im going to try and not interact with humans in real life think I might just rip their heads of and scream down their necks :/


----------



## Larniegh

I think the risk is that if I have an ectopic and the body doesnt deal with it alone then they need to intervene but they need me to check again in a few days. In fairness to her she was really sympathetic and said that she didnt want to give me a any false hope and that it was almost certainly correct but that it was best to keep doing the meds and test again on Sunday just to be safe. 

I wish I wasnt having to interact with people today, my manager is going on and on about how tired he is because his baby wont sleep. My baby never had the chance to keep me up all night. ******. He has no sene of what's not right to say sometimes.

Sorry for my language today. In all fairness it's far more pleasant than what I'm saying in my head. In other news I'm taking this chance to lose some weight as I ripped my belt loop off today because they're now too tight for me


----------



## Karmas

Dont be sorry hun thats the way you feel and its perfectly understandable. I know what you mean about people, they never realise what they have even though its right infront of them it boils my blood too. I see the way some people treat and speak about their children and think oh boy if only you knew you moron.


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies I'm at the clinc and they found fluid  is this normal and will it affect anything feel really bad asking on here after all the sad news x


----------



## pollita

Trina, fluid is usually an indicator that you're at risk of OHSS (which is free fluid). What they will probably do is scan you at EC and if you have enough fluid, or you have more than 15-20 eggs collected, they may insist on doing a freeze-all cycle and then a FET in a couple of months x

Hope everyone's ok. It seems quite a sad situation for so many right now


----------



## MadameG

Karmas it seems a bit odd that your clinic says you can't share again if your recipent got a positive outcome   Take care of yourself hunny, it's really tough. I've been really struggling but I'm feeling a lot stronger the last few days. My miscarriage tissue was sent off for testing so I should hopefully hear something in the next month (if there is anything to know) and I have an appointment with a different clinic on Saturday to seek a different approach xxxx

Larneigh     if ever there was a time for chocolate, it is now xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Trina don't be daft. You can seek all the help you want while I'm wallowing in self pity xx  As Pol said the free fluid this is a risk of ohss - are you on stimms yet? Can't remember where you are hun. Sorry. 

Thanks for all the hugs everyone. I'm trying to pull myself together, just proving to be an emotional time. Found out this week I will probably be being made redundant so that's not ideal. But it is what it is I guess. 

I'll have to focus on going for my FET now. When is the earliest our clinic will do it Politta/Madame? Is it one normal period or 2? Just wondering if I could get it done before xmas? I'm thinking I should be ok to have natural one as to the best of everyone's knowledge my lining is ok. Fingers crossed anyway! 

Decided I'm gonna take the progesterone today and tomorrow, but if the test is still white as an LED light on Friday evening then I'm stopping them then.


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, don't blame you for stopping progesterone early. They told me the same in May and I didn't both taking it because I knew it was BFN. I don't have any regrets about not taking it the last few days. Your body builds up a reserve of the stuff anyway so you're not reliant on each and every dose at a specific time, but also I have no doubts that I was not pregnant. 

You will have a bleed now, and then you need to call on CD1 of your NEXT period. I think that's likely to be bang on Christmas day though so they will probably start you on your next cycle again


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun  

Would it be that late? I know I can expect to have this bleed pretty much as soon as I stop the progesterone (seeing as it's already trying to happen now). Am I really likely to be very late on the next period? Sodding periods. UGH! 

I feel like it seems like an unnecessary faff to keep taking the progesterone, and it's all making me feel very moody, so I'd rather just cut ties as soon as I possibly can!


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Hey ladies,

So sorry to hear your news Larniegh 😢 hugs to you all  

I completely agree that it is so unfair to get a BFN when we're the ones doing the good thing and donating. Must be a really tough emotion to deal with when you're feeling crap, but the recipient has a BFP.

Keep strong ladies and look after yourselves - chocolate or no chocolate 🍫 

AFM, I'm on day 5 of stims. Feeling starving hungry all the time which is really frustrating as I've been on a diet the last 10 weeks to get my BMI down! Had a scan yesterday where I was seen by a different doctor than usual. She said that my follicles were very small, but she also thought I was on the short protocol when I'm on the long, so trying not to take that to heart!

My fur baby is doing really well now and seems to have recovered from his mysterious illness which is a relief. Puppies definitely make the IVF journey more bearable tho - I would highly recommend one!

Xxx


----------



## hettie-seren

Hey ladies,
Sorry i've not been on here lately. Took DS away for half term, and to get out the house and stop moaning lol.

Just on my lunch on my phone will have a proper catch up later.

Aww Larneigh and karmas sorry to hear about your news. I haven't asked about my recepiant yet, i feel bad not asking but need to get my head around things.

2017 will be a good year for us all i'm sure 😁

Went to the hospital yesterday, still no proper period. Had scan, lining really thin so they said spotting must of been AF. Oh and i am suffering still from the after affects from DR. Apparently gonapeptyl can stay in your body for 4 months. So need to wait until then for a FET, so we will be looking to this in the new year.

Arghh onwards and upwards ladies (even though we might not feel like it)

Xxx


----------



## pollita

Larniegh said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> Would it be that late? I know I can expect to have this bleed pretty much as soon as I stop the progesterone (seeing as it's already trying to happen now). Am I really likely to be very late on the next period? Sodding periods. UGH!
> 
> I feel like it seems like an unnecessary faff to keep taking the progesterone, and it's all making me feel very moody, so I'd rather just cut ties as soon as I possibly can!


Say your next af is in 4 weeks that takes you to about 4th Dec, then fet is done 5 days after ovulation which would be either the days leading up to Christmas or right over the holidays unfortunately. The clinic tend not to book anything if there's even a chance of it overlapping with when they're closed &#128542;


----------



## Larniegh

Hmm, that's true I guess. Will see what they say and when my period actually ends up rocking up.   No point in counting chickens. Good grief I feel so low today, and I feel like that's a ridiculous thing as I knew the odds. I need to get off the pity bus now.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I had my pill scan and she said she  saw fluid not started any Meds yet till the 14th x hi doodle have  they said when ec will be ? Hettie love the positive thinking x madam new clinc sounds good have you looked at the lister they do a draw for free ivf as well karmas also try lister for egg sharing the age is up to 36 we need some good news on here


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Hey Trina- EC scheduled for 11th, but just had a call from the clinic and they want to up my bemfola dose from 225 to 300 as I guess I'm not responding well enough.

Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh Larniegh I'm so so sorry lovely, this thread needs some positive news soon ! Don't rush your emotions lovely take as long as you need. I was very bitter for a long time after I lost my baby thinking off my recipient, I still don't know to this day wether she had a baby or frosties or anything. I chose not to know till after I had my baby on my fresh cycle but it wasn't to be. Tbh I've gotten use to not knowing, and at the moment I'm happy with that decision. I might change my mind at a later date, who knows. Xxxx

Madame g good to hear from you lovely, a change of clinic sounds good Xxxx

Karmas why won't they let you egg share there again ? They are bloody awful that clinic I don't blame you for moving. Xxxx

Pollita I hope you're well lovely Xxxx

Trina I had fluid too, all they did was remove it at ec I'm with the lister too lovely Xxxx

Hettie I'm sorry you have to wait 4 months to go again. I'm glad I wasn't on that stuff. Xxxx

Doodledo I'm glad your puppy is fine lovely, I hope they don't get confused again as I know how stressful it can be xxxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone I'm using my phone and can't go bk far. Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

I can understand how you feel there fluttershy. Right now I really hope she was successful so the last 2 months of hell were worth it. Lol. I'd also like to think my embies don't completely suck.


----------



## kmurph83

Larneigh - I'm so, so sorry it didn't work this time. I know how you feel, my first ET although I'd gone on to everyone else about how the odds weren't great and don't get too excited I was secretly convinced it was going to work and was devastated when it didn't. Take all the time to you need to come to terms with it and think of the waiting time before FET as your chance for your body to recover from everything IVF puts it through and be at the perfect state for your next ET. You've still got two Frosties hon and I'm convinced 1 or both will become the baby you deserve.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Karmas - I don't blame you for changing clinics, yours sounds a nightmare.

Doodle - good luck for 11th, glad fur baby is doing better.

Flutter - congrats on team blue.

Madame - I hope a new clinic is the change that gets you that bfp.

Sorry for any missed, on my phone in the Cotswolds having a lovely week off work. I'm 14 weeks today, nausea still going strong, 16 days til I find out whether it's 2 blues, 2 pinks or one of each! Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. Xx I was naively expecting it to be a success just because there's not meant to be anything wrong with me. I need to stop thinking that now  don't think I can have FET before Xmas because of my likely dates


----------



## Karmas

Trina we are here to support everyone no matter what news we have had so dont you ever feel bad about posting here huni, where did they find the fluid? in the ovaries or tubes? I dont know much about fluid as both my tubes are blocked completely, but I do remember them saying if there was any fluid its best to get rid of it so im sure they will do what they need to hun just take one day at a time x

Madame Thats what I thought, I said to her well obviously my eggs are of a good quality if both me and the recipient got a bfp, apparently its because im 33 now and thats their cut off age and we would have to go to the back of the waiting list and be treated like brand new patients, having all the testing etc done again all the initial scans etc and by the time that happens, especially with my clinic Id probably be 35! We had our canceled cycle in Jan, I thought we would start treatment in like March or something but it took them 10 months for us to start treatment again and I didnt have to go back to the start of the waiting list them so imagine if I had to go right back to the start! 
I hope you are starting to feel a little more human we are all here for you    What clinic are you going to this time? What is it you want them to change about treatment? You dont have to answer if im being too nosey lol

Doodle well done with the stims and scans! Its a good thing they have upped the meds it just means they need a boost your quite close to the end of stims if you take into account you need the trigger shot 2 days before EC you must be getting excited! x

Flutter in short they say im too OLD! All of my frosties are grade 5/4 Aa/Ab so there is obviously nothing wrong with my egg so its just my body thats ****ed up   How did the party go? 

Kmurph I say    one of each! Try cinnamon biscuits for the sickness if you cant eat ginger ones they work just as well or anything with cinnamon in  

Polita hope things are ok, any news on the job hunt front? 

Sorry for the essay ladies hope everyone else is doing much better that we are x   x


----------



## Larniegh

Karmas! They make me so angry on your part! Grr. Defo get involved with another clinic and ask for a copy of your test results to be sent to you. You shouldnt need your chromosome tests done again, you dont have new DNA all of a sudden!!! Sillyness!  

AFM I'm ok,  did another test with FMU and still bright white. It came from the £1 store though, so can we really trust it?!?! I'm driving myself crazy. I was thinking last night that I test I did with Tathan t 6 weeks wasnt eve that strong a line, so maybe I just dont produce much hcg. Or maybe I'm just a crazy person looking for things that arent there. I suspect it's the later. I blame all this on my mum who reminded me that both she and my sister had negative tests for a while when pregnant and I had the weak test at 6 weeks. I was also really dizzy last night. UGH! I'm gonna buy 2 more tests from Asda that are from 4 days before your missed period. Test tomorrow morning and then on Sunday morning and just leave it alone. 

Hope you're all doing ok xxx


----------



## Karmas

Larniegh wont your GP do a beta? If you explain to them everything thats gone on. I know what you mean about the tests when I had both the girls my tests were negative with my 2nd I was nearly 3m gone before a test came back positive! That made me think even more after it turning negative that oh maybe its this maybe its that but when I got the bfp on this cycle it was faint with a FRER but blatantly there with a normal clear blue. The FRER went negative first and then the CB. I tested the trigger out with internet cheapies and they never went to a bfp even when the CB was clear as day. Its enough to drive anyone nuts huni. Ive done everything I can, to stop myself thinking about it. More so because I know about the recipient its convinced me even more that there is obviously a problem with my body  My only fertility issue is blocked tubes and pcos I have no idea about what tests might be available for them to do and ill have to go back through my notes to see what they did at the recurrent miscarriage clinic. 
Its not the chromosome testing they will want again (I had mine done years ago and they have always been valid) its the virology testing they will want as well as hormone profile and maybe my AMH. Im going to look at other clinics and their results for FETs as Coventry's success rates for FET are low out of 101 FETs they did in 2015 only 21 of those were successful! Might also look at clinics that offer the glue as Cov dont. We also dont want another NHS clinic purely because of the waiting times still not sure if we will share again or not that will all depend on the price unfortunately 

I think you are doing the right thing by giving yourself a cut off. I stopped the cyclogest after the tests went back to negative and all my symptoms has literally just vanished its like one day they were there and then the next someone had flicked a switch and bang they were gone. I still had some mild side effects but no where near the same as the symptoms I was getting. 

xx


----------



## Larniegh

Well my clinic would be £100 for virology and if you can transfer the chromosome tests, and £80 for AMH. Dont know about the male stuff. But I think you'll be better off somewhere else hun. You really would! I hope you get somewhere good  

Remind me, are your DDs from another man? I can't remember, sorry! I'm not being rude so please don't be upset! Just wondered if they looked into your compatibility with your DH and whether you might benefit from PGS or IMSI or something? Just a thought. Not really sure how the whole thing works to be honest! 

I'm still spotting and I'm reasonably certain that I've got more progesteone in my knickers than in my body right now too. Ugh!!!! Roll on Sunday morning so I can just let this period happen and start to track ovulation.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies my fluid  is in the tubes x


----------



## MadameG

Trina you might need your tubes clipping to stop any fluid affecting embryos, but I'd go with whatever your clinic recommends xxxx

Larneigh pick up some first response early response as they are the easiest to read - the cheap tests just don't have enough dye. Did your tests get stronger with Tathan? You might have had the hook effect kicking in at six weeks xxxx

Karmas we are speaking to Serum based in Athens. The reason for probably changing is that we will likely need another fresh cycle, which is cheaper abroad (well unless the pound does any more nose diving!), plus we are pretty confident that we have either an immune or incompatibility issue going on, so want a clinic that specialises in that. I would just focus on FET with your clinic or potentially think about moving your Frosties, although it is likely to cost a few hundred pounds to get them moved. They have given you enough stress there  xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame I only tested once with Tathan when I finally realised that I was 10 days late. lol. So it's hard to say why the test was blotchy (wouldnt say feint, it was strong in colour in some places and less strong in others if that makes sense). Will get a test on the way home from work and then go from there. I want to just fous on the FET now. Really hope I can do a fully natural cycle. Really really really need my body back now!


----------



## MadameG

If you have any doubts about stopping your meds Id get a beta done at the clinic, I think it's £30, then your mind will be at rest. Sending big hugs lovely xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame I think need to be realistic and say that a negative test is a negative test. Especially given I'm still bleeding lightly. Gonna call on Monday and sort out a FET as soon as I can.  Being crazy is well and good but sooner or later one has to call the spade a spade.  

Are you planning to try the FET or go straight to another fresh cycle with Serum? I've heard good things about them. You need to stay with us and let us know how you get along either way xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Well ladies I've stopped my progesterone and AF is properly on her way. Got some cracking cramps already. Be glad once this is properly over I think. 

Postive onward thoughts now. I have 2 frosties and have to hope that they work out for me.


----------



## trina123

Larniegh  love the positive  thinking all this bad news has made me so sad so we need all the positive  thoughts xx


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi ladies big hugs Larneigh great you're thinking positive. Hope everyone else is ok having a nice weekend. 

Afm I've been testing since Wednesday and they've all been BFP. This mornings being the strongest. Mixed emotions but mainly lucky I've got this far.


----------



## Larniegh

Congratulations hunny. How many dpt are you now?


----------



## trina123

Congratulations  koko xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations Koko !!  xxxx


----------



## Kokolee83

Thanks ladies 11dp5dt larneigh otd is tomorrow.


----------



## Larniegh

Ah that's super amazing hun. So pleased your cycle was a success xxx


----------



## Kokolee83

Thank you means a lot. Really giving you all the luck in the world for your likkle frozen embies. I'll be staying on and keeping up to date with everyone's progress. xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. Xx hoping the next one sticks. I have go keep in mind that most people take 3 tries. I think I was being over optimistic. It's super amazing that you've got a bfp. Xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Congratulations Koko, that's great news xx


----------



## Karmas

Koko I knew you would get a bfp your symptoms were all pointing in the right direction. Huge Congratulations, have everything crossed for you that its sticky xx

Will reply to everyone later x


----------



## DisneyJL

Evening all,

Just thought I'd catch up with what's been going on, & reading it all at once is a real rollercoaster. First of all, I'd like to send my heartfelt commiserations to Larniegh, Karmas, & anyone else who has had a BFN. It's a cruel process, but unfortunately it's the risk we take in order to become parents. The way I see it is it will just make the BFP all the more special when it comes, which I believe it will for us all when it's our turn.

Congratulations Fluttershy on finding out you are going to have a son!   

Congratulations on your current BFP Koko, sending telepathic glue to you!!

Hi Doodle; I know - haven't been on here for a while, Been busy with work, but I am on annual leave now (although I need to go in on Tuesday for a training day). I also applied for a new job & have been shortlisted for an interview, so I'm going to prepare for that in my time off. I really want to get the job because I've wanted to do it for years, and can see myself doing it for my whole career.  How is your puppy? What breed is he? 

AFM - Still waiting to hear from the NHS for the treatment of DP's polyps. We are going to call our GP surgery tomorrow to see if they've sent the referral. (I bloody hope they have!) We also found out on Friday that our recipient got a BFN.  We're genuinely gutted for her, & really hope she has some frosties to use.

Hi to Fuzzy, Madame, Pollita, Kmurph, Trina, MrsRL & anyone else reading this! 

J x


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Morning all,

Koko - thanks for sharing your positive news, sending positive thoughts that your BFP sticks  

Larniegh and Karmas - thanks so much for sharing your thoughts and feelings at this difficult time. It really helps to hear what other Egg Sharers are going through. As you say, it often takes a few cycles till that elusive BFP, and this had made me a lot more realistic about my chances on this my first cycle. Was reading that the good old fashioned way of getting pregnant only has a 20% or so success rate in any given cycle, that really put things in perspective for me.

Disney - great to hear from you, and good luck for the interview, is it next week? Try to enjoy some of your leave in between cramming for the new job! The puppy is great thanks, he's a little border collie called Blue. I can't wait till he's a bit bigger and had all his jabs so I can start going on long walks with him  

AFM - on day 9 of stims, ridiculously bloated and have aching ovaries! Such an odd feeling, but worth it. Had my usual doctors for Fridays scan which was much nicer, and she seemed pleased with my progress. Got another scan tonight, and EC planned for Friday. Excited and terrified at once!! Just hoping I grow plenty of quality eggs for my and my recipient.

Hugs to all the rest of you lovely ladies, sorry I haven't done many personals but it's really tough to keep up with all the goings on with such a busy message board!

Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Doodle - sounds like things are progressing nicely for you  Good luck for Friday xxx

Disney - sorry NHS are being and pain and so sad that your recipient didn't get a BFP. As you said, let's hope there are frosties ready for her to use soon. 

AFM  - called the clinic this morning and managed not to cry this time. Success! Spoke with a nurse who said they really wouldnt want me to do next cycle as they want me to have the 2 natural cycles to get the medication out of my system properly. She also said that the chances of being in time for the cut off point is very slim. So looks like it's a January transfer for me  I really didn't want to wait till after Xmas but I guess that I can't change that. 

Hope you're all well today xx


----------



## kmurph83

Larneigh - think of it as a chance to enjoy one last Xmas relaxing and having a few drinks as next Xmas you'll be too busy with a newborn xx


----------



## Karmas

Larniegh said:


> Remind me, are your DDs from another man? I can't remember, sorry! I'm not being rude so please don't be upset! Just wondered if they looked into your compatibility with your DH and whether you might benefit from PGS or IMSI or something? Just a thought. Not really sure how the whole thing works to be honest!


Larniegh im not upset huni why would I be, yes both my girls are from previous relationships (I was 15 when I had my eldest) They are now 17&14, my first chem was before I met my OH, but every other pregnancy so 4 now with my hubby have resulted in early mc or chem pregnancy one after the other practically from '07 to early '09. I think thats when my endo really took hold and closed my tubes even more. I had a really bad infection after I had my 14yr old due to them leaving some afterbirth inside me, which they think started the scaring in my tubes and then the endo has done the rest.

I know we had some recurrent mc tests a few years ago before starting anything to do with the IVF I know my tubes have no fluid or anything like that, im not sure what tests they did but I remember they couldnt find anything wrong.

Im still not sure what we are going to do im still spotting (10 days now) but whatever it is I think we may end up egg sharing again because with the cost of moving and the money we have had to pay out for this cycle our savings will just be gone. Also we wont be able to agg share for much longer because of my age (33) so we are thinking if we share again we will have some more embies to bank and I can have them transferred at any age then.
So the search for a new clinic begins again.........

I agree your body needs to rest hun we put it through so much when pumping ourselves full of drugs, it means you can have a relaxing christmas at least and then be fighting fit for your transfer.

Doodle - Thank you hun, good luck for your EC x

Disney - Thank you x The NHS need a kick up the **** for the OHs operation! It might be worth doing the choose and book service as other hospitals have different waiting times for ops and you might get seen quicker elsewhere.

Madame - What kind of testing are they offering you? I may have to do some research in to what might be going wrong for us with implantation, hope you are getting there x

Trina- you might be better off having them clipped hun, is this the first time they have looked at your tubes? I would have thought they wanted to clip them at the start

Hope everyone else is well sorry if Ive missed you x


----------



## Larniegh

Kmurph - this xmas is just going to suck royally. All I keep thinking is that I should be buying presents for a 6 month old who has no idea what xmas even is. As it is I feel like I'm trying and failing to buy a baby. Probably sounds ridiculous but it's how I feel. I can't change it though, so just have to put up with it. xxx

Karmas - glad you weren't offended  Some people can be a bit sensitive and I've been known to offend unintentionally! I definitely think you should check for a new clinic. Fresh eyes is sometimes a good thing. I would definitely ask if there is any chance that it's compatibilty issue, simply as you had success with a different man. If it's not something that's been investigated it's something new to consider. 

AFM - I've just officially been told that my job no longer exists within my company's new organisational structure. So that's the perfect end to a really f'ed up year. It's probably just as well that I can't have my FET until January, it'd be cursed


----------



## kmurph83

Larneigh -so sorry about the job and how crap this Xmas will be for you. There's only a few more weeks of 2016 left and I've got everything crossed that 2017 is a better year for you. X

Karmas - good luck with choosing a new clinic x


----------



## pollita

Oh Larniegh, so sorry to hear about your job. Definitely been a poop year!

Hope everyone's ok - it's hard to keep up with you all at the moment, so busy in here! I have a GP appointment this afternoon to ask for more investigations (laparoscopy and HSG, blood tests etc) and to ask for a referral for IVF/IUI on the NHS properly. So nervous!


----------



## Larniegh

Hope your appointment goes ok hun xxx You deserve some good luck. 

Do you have a date planned for your FET? I'm seeing A on the 21st to discuss the next steps. Feel so crap right now.


----------



## pollita

Sorry you're unlikely to get in before Christmas, but I'm sure they know what they're doing, and the better the chance of it working it'll be worth waiting a few extra weeks  

Nope, need to call on CD 1 but still no sign of AF (or even ovulation). I was super weepy last night so I'm hoping AF is on the way. I think I'm CD30-something right now. Had a few weird symptoms lately which I want to discuss with my GP - I'm a state! I feel like I'm doing something wrong by being single and wanting a baby   I've written down what I want to say to her, but I still feel like I need to justify myself. I don't want to be written off or told to go away and wait. I've made a list of all my weird symptoms and another list of what I want done. Gah! Head's pounding today too which isn't helping x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hunny! We're all crazy! Feeling crap is probably a good sign of either AF or Ov. Hope it's the later for you so you can get the ball rolling! Writing down how you feel is always a good move too. Sometimes it's just easier to do that than to expect yourself to write it out in any sort of coherent way!


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol again.

Koko - huge congratulations on your bfp!  x

Larneigh - sorry to hear you're struggling at moment and that you're going to be made redundant. Sorry you have to wait until after Christmas, all of this waiting is so hard, obviously you want to be in the best position for it to work, it doesn't make it any easier though! There's no denying this whole thing sucks, it is so so hard. Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end. 

Disney - good luck with your job interview! I really hope you get it  I hope you have a lovely time off work. Any news from the GP on the removal of your DP's polyp? Sorry your recipient didn't get a bfp  I hope you both get a success soon 

Doodle - good luck for EC on Friday! I hope you get lots of lovely eggs  glad to hear your puppy is doing well, dog walks are great for not only exercise but calming for the mind too 

Karmas - how are things going with you now? How is the search for a new clinic going? I hope you manage to find one that treats you a lot better than the last! As others have said, I really don't understand why they wouldn't let you egg share if your recipient got a bfp! It sounds like you're better off out of there!

Kmurph - how are things going with you? 

Pollita - how did you get on at the GP? I hope you got the answers you wanted. Any sign of af so that you can start thinking about your fet? Hopefully with your symptoms, af is on the way!

Hello to everyone else and sorry if I have missed you. 

AFM - af finally did something I wanted to and came on time, rather than early as has happened in the past!! This means I can cycle this month as my af is within the dates to avoid the Christmas closure. I will start downregging on day 21 of this cycle, which is 27th November. I have decided to have the scratch and also the embryo glue and throw everything at it, as I don't want to regret not doing so. According to the schedule, the downreg scan is 20th December and stims start on 21st December, all being well! I am feeling a mixture of nerves and excitement!! I just hope it goes better than the last cycle! xx


----------



## pollita

Koko, congratulations! Glad you've had a positive outcome  

Larniegh, hope you're doing ok. Can't believe all that's going on for you right now  

Doodle, good luck for EC on Friday! It's an exciting day  

Karmas, I've seen your hunt for a new clinic, hope you find the right place for you. Even if you have to travel it'll be worth it given all your troubles so far!

MrsRL, great news about AF arriving on time! I hope it all goes well for you (I'm sure it will)

Disney, good luck for your interview!

Kmurph, hope things are going well for you lovely!

To anyone I've missed, hope you're all doing ok - I've been gone too long to keep up properly!

I've stepped away since I won't be egg-sharing again and nothing's really happening, but I keep an eye on you all to make sure you're doing well  Still no ovulation, still no AF. On CD30-something now, gah. Hoping I can get my FET done before Christmas at this rate (it's rapidly closing off)
Great news, my GP happily referred me for NHS investigations with a view to treatment   She said I can expect my first consultant appointment in 4-18 weeks (she gave me a number to call in 3 weeks to get an update from them on how long I'll be waiting for it) and they will assess me at that appointment to see if I'm a candidate for NHS treatment and what, if any, tests/scans I need before proceeding (HSG and Laparoscopy I've asked for specifically). So I HAVE to lose the extra weight by that appointment to get my BMI under 30. I can do it! I'll work my bum off and carry on eating better with that goal in sight. My GP doesn't have a say in who gets treatment or not so sadly the fact I've been referred is nothing but a step in the right direction. I suppose she does have the power to tell me she won't refer me for some reasons but she didn't so it's a step closer.


----------



## Larniegh

Well ladies I've had a tiny bit of possibly good news! Looks like I might have a chance to stay where I work after all. It's by no means certain and as it stands I could well still have no job at the end of the year, but for now it's a little bit less scary than it was. Phew! 

Pol, hope you're diet is going better than mine! *sigh* I just have NO self control AT ALL!


----------



## pollita

larniegh, that's good news! If it doesn't work out, I hope you've been there long enough to get a decent redundancy package which should tide you over a while


----------



## Larniegh

I'm looking at getting at least £10k which is decent enough. Half of me wants to take the money and run but then I probably wouldnt get a mortgage for years! It's all so bloody hard!!! 

Your period rocked up yet? Pesky things. I've been doing Ov tests to track my LH and nothing is showing yet which is strange for me. I usually have it showing all the time on the cheapies (with a faint line) and have a fairly good line by D6. So I'm hoping that I dont start to produce LH for another 2 weeks. Then I might be able have my FET next cycle. I reckon I want it to be either on time or 2 weeks late. In the middle is no good to anyone! LOL!


----------



## pollita

£10k? I think I'd be tempted to run too, especially if you're willing to take a job in a different sector   You only have to have held a job for 3-6 months for most mortgage lenders and you'd have a nice little nest egg for baby  

Nope, no AF. It's gone forever. I'm looking at January now I think for transfer because if it takes much longer to get here I'll be running into Christmas for transfer


----------



## Larniegh

Pesky thing. You too close to Xmas for some norhywhatsit that brings the bleed on? 

I'm gonna have a good chat with my family about what to do. I thought they liked you in employment for over 12 months in most places? So maybe it's not so bad an idea after all. Hmmm.


----------



## pollita

I'm sure it differs from lender to lender but my friend was in the same predicament earlier this year - they were in the middle of putting offers on flats when she lost her job, but she found a new one a week or so later (lucky thing!) and after 3 months there the bank let her get a mortgage so they started putting offers in again. She's been in her new job 5 months now and is just about to move in, so it is possible! I also think a lot of places will look at your history and work record, and if you got made redundant vs choosing to leave it's probably more favourable - plus an extra £10k deposit would work in your favour  

Probably best to have a chat to a lender or financial advisor and see what your options are but I wouldn't think it would be that bad.


----------



## pollita

As for AF, I probably won't push for norethisterone before Christmas as I kind of want my body to get back to normal first. If it's not this year, it'll have to be January - not a huge deal I guess (I'm still being negative nancy and assuming it's not going to work anyway!)


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. Xxx

In the year that keeps on giving I've just heard that a family member is missing and presumed dead following the tram crash yesterday   and today was the funeral of a close smile friend. God I'm so done with this year.


----------



## pollita

Oh no, I'm so sorry. 2016 can well and truly do one!


----------



## MadameG

God Larneigh I'm so sorry   Sending you a ton of love and I sincerely hope they have just gone AWOL xxxxxx


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Hey ladies  

Any more news Larniegh? 

Polita any sign of AF?

How's everyone else doing?

AFM it's been a busy week to and from the clinic having scans and blood tests in the lead up to EC. Was a bit worried by Thursday as my follicles weren't growing very quickly and my E2 levels had been tripling every few days and reached over 11,000!!! Fortunately with a day off from stims it has stabled off and my follicles have caught up.

EC was postponed and is now Monday morning so took the trigger last night, which was pretty nerve racking as I was sure I'd mess it up!! Got over 25 good looking follicles and ovaries the size of grapefruits so hoping for a decent number of mature eggs for me and my recipient tomorrow  

Will let you know how it all goes, but this has all become very real. Am also on some tablets as they think I'm at risk of OHSS as my E2 is now over 14,000 but still within safe limits for EC.

Hope you're having a great weekend, I'm trying to relax as much as possible with 7 people, 3 cats and a puppy in the house! Guess I'm a sucker for punishment wanting to add a baby to the list!!!

Love and hugs 

X


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies. Thanks for thinking of me. 

Unfortunately my cousin did die in the crash so we are all very upset here. Just so unexpected.  I'm so fed up with this Yeah, just as well I got a bfn I think without way everything has gone to hell this year. Good grief next year had better be an improvement. 

I'm muddling along ok at the minute. Tracking my ovulation which seems to be behind where it normally is for me. Really hope it's either on time or 2 weeks late. Those 2 scenarios give the earliest dates for my FET. 

Doodle massive good luck for tomorrow. Don't rush to get back to normal after Ec. I wish I'd taken it easier. Xx

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## pollita

Oh larniegh I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin. Sending big hugs your way lovely  

I hope AF comes at a time when you can do your FET quickly. 

Doodle good luck for tomorro, hope you get lots of lovely eggs and no ohss 

Hello to everyone else / they've changed the bloody mobile site and I can't see any replies 😡 So a hello will have to do until I'm back on my computer. 

Whoever asked about AF (lol, sorry!) no, no sign of it. When it arrives you'll probably hear my cries of joy from all ends of the country 😂


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh I'm so so sorry to read your news honey, sending so much love to you and your family. I hope the new year brings you a fresh start and much luck to make up for a year of poop. Take it easy honey and good luck with work, whatever you decide xxxxxxxxxxx

Pollita AF is such a mare! xxx

Doodle good luck for tomorrow with the grapefruits xxxx

Karmas there are so many different causes but not a lot of definite answers. I'll be having the different immune testing done and also we will have the DQ alpha tests as we suspect we could be a match. It's all a controversial area as the studies are few and far between as it's an ethics minefield. I have also been recommended a clinic in Epsom, I can't post the name on this forum, but if you look up Epsom miscarriage clinic you should find it. Might be worth a shot for you - you could do their testing and then go back for your Frosties. Lots of good info on there anyway xxx

I'm another lady that is on this thread but not egg sharing now. I'm still checking in and wishing you all lots of luck with your journeys. We had a good meeting with serum last weekend so we will be heading out to Greece around the end of January and then starting a fresh cycle there at some point after a barrage of tests xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks ladies. Xxx

Pol - bloody AFs are a joke!!!! 

Madame - promising noises there hunny! Heard amazing stuff about Serum so I hope that it goes well. 

Both of you have to hang around. We love you and want to hear all about it. 

I have moments where I think maybe I should so another full cycle. It's certainly cheaper than the FET. Lol. But not sure I want to put myself through thay stress. 

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh I'll keep spying on you all  I had to step away for a little while as I was really struggling, but I feel a lot stronger now. The FET is a lot easier on your body and you have some great embies in the freezer, I'd get them first  xxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Doodle - good luck for egg collection tomorrow, hope you get lots of lovely mature eggs and that Ohss stays away!

Larniegh - so so sorry to hear your dreadful news. Thinking of you and your family. 2016 does seem to have been an awful year, hopefully 2017 will bring some good luck. I'm with you on the waiting for AF to arrive bang on time or for it to be late so I can start FET before or after Christmas.

Pollita - ditto on the new mobile site! My memory is terrible at the best of times so not being able to scroll back and trying to remember what people have said is a nightmare! Hope AF shows up soon. You're aiming for Jan aren't you for transfer?

Madameg - hope you're ok. Definitely hang about... I have and it's now two years since I did my egg sharing! In fact two years ago today I was probably stabbing away! I think there are a lot of us on here now awaiting AF arrivals for FET.


----------



## djjim22

Doodle - good luck for egg collection tomorrow, hope you get lots of lovely mature eggs and that Ohss stays away!

Larniegh - so so sorry to hear your dreadful news. Thinking of you and your family. 2016 does seem to have been an awful year, hopefully 2017 will bring some good luck. I'm with you on the waiting for AF to arrive bang on time or for it to be late so I can start FET before or after Christmas.

Pollita - ditto on the new mobile site! My memory is terrible at the best of times so not being able to scroll back and trying to remember what people have said is a nightmare! Hope AF shows up soon. You're aiming for Jan aren't you for transfer?

Madameg - hope you're ok. Definitely hang about... I have and it's now two years since I did my egg sharing! In fact two years ago today I was probably stabbing away! I think there are a lot of us on here now awaiting AF arrivals for FET.


----------



## MadameG

The mobile site is tres pants. If you're on an iPhone you can press 'request desktop site' or I think on the mobile version there is a view full site button or something xxx


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi ladies 

Just thought I'd update you all. It wasn't meant to be I lost my little bean today. Spent 8 hours in a+e heartbroken as I bled loads and saw it all come away. It's been sent off to be tested. I'm so low. Done nothing but hysterically cry. Feel lost and broken. I don't know what to do from here.  I have 1 frozen embie. Think I'll be doing a fet if everything's ok. I should be 5weeks 3days pregnant. Does anyone know how long I'll bleed for?  The hospital didn't tell me. 
Sorry for the me post I will catch up when my heads stop spinning. 
Xx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm going to stick with it for now. See how I get on. Lol. But it's definitely rubbish. 

Djjim periods are universally sucky. Let's hope we're both lucky and they're at the right time for a change. My Lh is starting to build now so I'm expecting that I might ov as normal. Will have to see how it goes. 

Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh koko I'm so sorry sweetheart xx I can't offer any advice but take care of yourself xxx


----------



## MadameG

Koko I'm so sorry hun   it's so so awful. As a general guide, now that you have passed the sac, the bleeding should slow down and stop after perhaps a week, but timescales do vary. If you need anything I would contact your GP or epu. Sending lots and lots of love xxxx


----------



## Kokolee83

Thank you ladies I have an appointment with my Dr next Tuesday so see what she says about the fet or what's best.
I feel so lost. I honestly don't know how you ladies go through this time and time again your strength is amazing xx


----------



## MadameG

❤❤❤


----------



## pollita

Koko I'm so sorry   as for the bleeding mine was quite heavy (and smelly, so don't worry if yours is too, very normal!) for about a week, maybe less, and then it was light for another week or two. I didn't need a pad for the latter, just a pantyliner. Big hugs


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Hey ladies,

Koko - I'm so sorry for your loss, sending hugs your way. This making a baby business is just heartbreaking at times  

Larniegh - 2016 has really been mean to you, I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin. At least the year is nearly over now, hoping that 2017 is kinder to you and your family  

Everyone else, thanks for all your positive thoughts and wishes, in recovery now after they collected 24 eggs   At least that's the first hurdle over and plenty of chances for me and the recipient to make some quality embies  

Husband is still in for his PESA/TESA now, fingers crossed there are some good swimmer hidden in there  

Will reply to everyone else properly later when I'm a bit more with it, but it's nice to hear from so many of you.

Hugs
Xxx


----------



## pollita

Wow 24 is a great number. Good luck with fertilisation  

I think AF is on the way   I'm in agony right now with cramps. Cruelly, it's one year to the day since my miscarriage. What are the chances?


----------



## MadameG

Doodle awesome clutch there! Hope you're not too sore and the pesa goes well xxxxx

Pollita hope it's AF...sending big hugs too   xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Pol  try and see it as a postive sign? You need this AF so if it turns up today it's the start of the next part of your journey. Really hope it's success this time. xx

Doodle - amazing number hunny. Really hope you get a good fertilisation rate. xx


----------



## trina123

Koko so sorry for your loss   larniegh this year has been pants really sorry about your cousin    that 2017 is the year for all your lovely ladies afm took my last pill today xx


----------



## djjim22

Koko - so sorry to hear this. It really is heartbreaking. As pollita says I think I probably bled for about a week when I had my miscarriage so hopefully the bleeding won't last too much longer for you.

Pollita - hope it is AF on there way. Think of it as a positive sign that those babies are sending their fight for the next round.

Doodle - fantastic numbers! Fingers crossed for fab fertilisation.


----------



## trina123

Sorry doodle I missed you hun great number of eggs rest up  now xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Larneigh - so sorry to hear about your cousin.  I hope your af comes at a time that suits you. I hope 2017 is a better year too and we all get some good news.

Pollita - I hope af arrives soon, you must be fed up of waiting. It sounds like it might be from your symptoms.

MadameG - it sounds like you have a plan in place. I have heard good things about Serum  definitely stay and keep us updated on how things are going.

Koko - so so sorry for your loss.   I can't offer advice to you, but sending   and take care of yourself. x

Doodle - that is a great number of eggs, good luck with fertilisation. I hope your DH's PESA/TESA went well. Take it easy and I hope you're not in too much pain. 

Trina - good news you took your last pill, what is the next step now?

Hello to djjim, Karmas, KMurph, fluttershy, disney and anyone else I have missed. I hope you are all ok.

AFM - I had a call from the clinic yesterday to book in for my scratch and give me dates etc. Typically they want me to have the scratch on the same day I have an event in the evening at work, so I hope I feel OK after to stay late. I will have to tell my manager it could be an issue. I should hear from the drug company this week to arrange delivery of all the meds and then should receive my cycle plan in the post as well. It's now sinking in that it's happening!! I had a bit of a downer at the weekend about everything, for no reason in particular, but just felt fed up! I'm feeling a bit better now and trying to stay positive. xx


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

MrsRL - that's always the way, my work commitments keep getting in the way of treatment and I have to take leave and make excuses. The clinic aren't sympathetic to this at all giving responses like "well I suppose it depends how important this is to you". As if anyone would even consider going through IVF if it wasn't the most important thing in the world to them, but there's the small matter that we also have to hold down a decent job to pay for treatment and to have something to focus on if it doesn't work out. Hope you manage to balance everything. Does this mean your FET is December?

Trina - does this mean you're starting a treatment cycle? I've forgotten if your egg-share or FET this time 

Thanks everyone for your positive thoughts    from the 24 eggs collected 22 were mature which is great for both me and the recipient   
DH had a successful PESA as they found some "twitching" sperm, some of which started swimming probably in the petridish. We had ICSI in our 11 eggs and 6 fertilised. I'm so relieved as i wasn't confident the PESA/TESA  would work, we even had bought donor sperm as a back up. Fingers crossed these little envies make it through the next few days and into the freezer. We're both pretty uncomfortable today so have called in sick for work and are dosing on the sofa with the cats and puppy ❤️

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## trina123

That's great doodle  xx I'm doing egg share first jab 18th not feeling so great this time unsure why Mrs r are you having treatment before Xmas sorry I can't remember  x


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Thanks Trina - what's dampened your mood this time? I really hope it works out.

AFM we've got 5 good-excellent embryos going in the freezer today 😊
No sign of OHSS which is great, although I was constipated for 3 days (which was hell) and have antibiotics for a chest infection. Definitely glad we went for deferred FET from the start as my body needs some time to recover! I'm having a scratch so it looks like it will be Jan before my FET, so have a couple of months to get back to tip top condition for the little embies.

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi doodle that's great I should bleed today but haven't but rang clinc and can still start tomorrow  very nervous as been a ****ty  year but what will be will be xxx


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Good luck Trina


----------



## Larniegh

Well done doodle! Amazing numbers. I'm Very jealous. lol. 

Trina go for run in your best white knickers, that'll get it going!!!  

Did anyone see the article on the bbc about the IVF success calculator? Not sure how I feel about it, except rubbish that I should have had a 69% of conceiving and didnt


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Hey Larniegh, didn't see the BBC one, but coincidentally had a go on an online one last week which gave us a 36% chance- thought it was good enough odds to bet on!

It's so hard thinking that we go through all of this and there's still a big chance that there will be no baby, but I need to try everything I can before accepting that. I guess IVF is just taking that last chance and praying it works out

Xxx


----------



## trina123

Larniegh  I have everything crossed that 2017 is your year hunny x got white knickers and white jeans if this doesn't work nothing will lol x


----------



## MrsRL

Doodle - that is great news  do you know when in January you will be likely to have your FET? Was it recommended that you have a FET due to your risk of OHSS? Good news that there is no sign of OHSS at the moment  sorry to hear you have to keep making excuses at work and take leave. I did the same on my first cycle, but this time I have told my manager and she has been really understanding. I have spoken to her about my work commitment and the scratch, and she is going to work around me so it looks like I won't be needed at the event if I can't attend. I'm doing a fresh egg sharing cycle, so not planning on a FET. I will be DR the weekend after this and then start stims later in December.

Trina - any sign of af yet? I hope the white undies and jeans worked!! It's great that you can start tomorrow regardless, good luck!!  I start DR this month through December and the stims on 21st December all being well. EC is planned for the first week in January. 

Larneigh - I didn't see the article on the bbc but I had a look and put my details in. It's interesting that the more cycles you have, the more successful they're likely to be. My chance of success according to it was around 46% on my previous cycle, that's about what I thought anyway. As Trina said, I hope 2017 is your year 

AFM - my meds are being delivered tomorrow, so it will feel more real then! I'm trying to stay calm where possible and eat healthily! Even if it doesn't work, at least I can say I tried my best! I definitely think I am in a better place at the moment than I was before my first cycle. Take care everyone xx


----------



## pollita

3 days since the last post! What's going on? lol

How is everyone doing? Any news?

My OPKs are getting pretty strong (CD freaking 43!) so it looks like I won't get in before Christmas for my FET  if I ovulate tomorrow AF won't be here until 1st Dec and I typically ovulate around CD17 or CD18 so that will mean transfer pretty much on Christmas  

Sooooo, FET in January and if no luck IVF#4 in March/April/May (depends on when AF starts and if EC is likely to coincide with weddings I have booked)


----------



## Larniegh

Pol I know!! What's going on with everyone! I'm nowhere near ovulating so I think that'll be at least another week off. Which will mean that I'll be too late for a December cycle too, but I'll puahthe January one well back. Grr. I'm hoping that o do t ovulate for another 10 days then I might be ok. Have an appointment at clinic to discuss her thoughts on whether to go natural or medicated FET. Feels like a long trip for nothing sometimes, but will feel better for it I hope.


----------



## pollita

You do? Did they ask you to book that? I haven't been told yet whether I'm having a natural or medicated, they just said to call on CD1 and let them know AF has arrived and they'll take it from there  Hope that's right, last thing I want is to bloody call on day 1 and find out I needed to have an appointment beforehand haha It is a long journey, I'd ask to do it by phone, they will probably let you and it saves a lot of time. My follow up appointments are always 5 minutes and it's such a waste having spent 2+ hours on the road for it so said I'll do it by phone in future.


----------



## MadameG

I'm joining the ov strike club. I was too lazy to order in some opks so have just been basing it on my normal signs...a few times that it looked like it was on the way but nothing concrete! I want to be able to roughly book flights for Athens! 

Hope your cycles get back on track soon ladies xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hmm dunno what's normal to be honest Politta....  Spoke to Bethan who said to book an appointment with Amanda to discuss the best way to go about doing the FET. Does feel like maybe it's a waste of timer drive all that way,  but I need to pop into Taff's Well anyway. So while I'm up that vague direction its no hardship to go in I guess. Also hate the idea of calling on D1 for them to day that I need to go in for drugs and that end up being a nightmare. I get the feeling that Bethan really isn't comfortable with the procedures sometimes. 

Madame I can usually gauge mine on the fact that I'd happily jump into bed with men I don't usually find remotely attractive. Lol. It's a reliable test usually ;-) hope your cycle behaves for Serum xx


----------



## djjim22

To join in with the ovulation diaries... I think I ovulated yesterday, last few months I seem to bleed quite heavily for a day mid cycle (as opposed to bleeding lightly for the first 2-3 weeks!) So if I ovulated yesterday I might just make it in time for this side of Christmas. My last FET seemed to be partially medicated! I rang on cd 1 and was scanned I think three times before transfer and took oestrogen and progesterone at certain times but didn't have to down regulate or do a trigger shot like some do on an FET. Hope AF shows up at the most appropriate times for everyone, bloody Christmas getting in the way!xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls just a quick one I had to drive over to coventry for a 5 minute appointment to sign paperwork for fet so that I can just phone them up and start on the period I need to they said I wasn't allowed to start until I had this appointment xx


----------



## Larniegh

Clinic appointment was good. My consultant said she's confident that I'll be pregnant with one of my frosties and that I'll get there. My recipient is pregnant and in for her scan next week which is amazing news  so so pleased for her. 

She said its up to me if I go for natural or medicated but that I'd be ok for natural with progesterone support after to help. If I go medicated I'll be having pessaries and subcutaneous injection progesterone. 

One of the things that would possibly sway me either way is that a medicated cycle would mean there would be another week delay before ET which means I could possibly go from the next cycle. They don't do anything in my lab between 19th Dec and 8th Jan (one hell of a holiday!!!!!) so will have to work with when I have my AF. 

Hope everyone is going OK. Looks like we'll almost be a FET cycle buddies board by Jan. Lol xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh that's brilliant news hun glad they feel positive about you getting pregnant xx

Lol we are defo going to be a fet board soon....I'm having scratch done in Jan because clinic is closed before so my transfer should be early Feb I need to make sure I try all I can to get pregnant next time xx


----------



## pollita

I'm going to have to call them tomorrow to check I've been told to do the right thing  Either way it looks more likely that I'll be doing my FET in February now as my next 2 cycles will likely fall over when they're closed. Gah. Annoying. At least that means IVF#4 won't be until May so more time to save lol. 

Anyway enough about me. Larniegh, so glad that your appointment went well. 

Loopy, glad your appointment also went ok. 

Djjim, also glad yours went ok haha, can't believe you're getting ready to start on baby #2!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry not been on great news on you all started early next year xx I've just done injection  number 4 not feeling great about this cycle dreading scan on Wednesday just feel like nothing is happening  as on lower dose this time x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita thanks hun...I've hated waiting this long to start again seen a lady who was on 1 of the boards in the 2ww who had a negative when I did and she has already had another egg collection and transfer lol feel like I've been waiting forever...really hope we all get our bfps soon hopefully 2017 will be our year xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina fingers crossed for your scan Wednesday hope those follies are growing xx


----------



## Larniegh

Trina I'm sure you'll be ok. Chin up and tits out chick. If your dose is too low they'll sort it out for you. 

Pol it's only the lab that closes. The clinic is open for scana/meds etc. So you should only miss one cycle due to the closure. Have you oved? My tests is still a squinter at best. Ugh! A said I may just jot ovulate so will see what happens moving forward. 

Loopy dont be disheartened sweetness. 3 months is a quick turnaround between full cycle. Don't think I'd go through it again that quickly.


----------



## pollita

That's slightly better, thanks Larniegh. I can't help but feel so disheartened by it all   The waiting and waiting and not knowing the way forward. And so unbelievably fed up of hearing about my cousin's pregnancy right now.

Don't know what's going on with ov. Tests were pretty dark but still negative yesterday and I had some EWCM. Today no EWCM and tests are blank. Maybe I ovved, maybe my body geared up and it didn't happen. Who knows.


----------



## kmurph83

Larneigh - great news from your appointment, sounds very promising for the FET, I went medicated each time as I felt I could better plan for it all as once I knew cd1 I could then work out when all future dates would be so made it easier for arranging work.

Trina - I'm sure they will keep a close eye on you and change the dose if needed, good luck xx

Loopy - glad you've now got your plan in place, early Feb will be here before you know it.

Pollita- hope you're ok and that you don't have to wait too long for your FET x

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Afm, I'm 17 weeks on Thursday, had a private gender scan on Saturday and it showed one of each! So happy although I want it confirming at 20 week scan as I keep thinking what if the girl is actually a "shy" boy!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kmurph that is such wonderful news congratulations hun xx


----------



## trina123

Wow congratulations  kmurph xxx larniegh love it tits will be out but saggy not perky ones lol polita  im  that 2017 is your year same for loopy larniegh and madam xx


----------



## Larniegh

Pol I totally understand how you feel. X I'm trying to throw myself into life as so much is going on this time of year. Then I can focus on the FET.  Maybe see if you can get a phone appointment with A to discuss your next steps to help you feel more confident in where it's Going? You get a free follow up appointment. 

Kmurph congratulations hunny. So exciting. Xx

Trina - mine too. God bless bras.


----------



## Larniegh

Pol also... I don't ever get to the control line darkness if yore using cheapies. So you could gave ov'ed. Hard to know. We produce Lh at varying rates each day and different to one another. If you had a surge yesterday then you'll probably be looking at mid Jan for transfer if you're going natural. X


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Hey Ladies,

Sorry it's been a while, still not feeling great after EC, and now in Japan with work for a week so my days are all back to front with the time difference!

Just been trying to catch up with all the goings on, and am excited for our FET board progress together over the next few months!

MrsRL - I don't know when my FET will be. My Dr suggested I go for Deferred ET from the start as this was my first round and given my age, bloods and scan results she had a strong feeling I would be producing a lot of eggs (she wasn't wrong there!) so thought it would be better to defer the ET until my hormone levels were back to a normal range. Before EC my E2 levels were 13,500 so she definitely made the right recommendation there!!! Unfortunately I know my boss has quite strong negative opinions on IVF from some of the comments he made when one of my male collegues was going through it, so I thought it better just to keep quiet - I know I can get a few days holiday back from HR retrospectively if I choose to tell them, but for now I prefer them not knowing, especially as I'm gunning for promotion. Good luck with your fresh cycle, hopefully they'll keep a good eye on your levels so you'll get a good number of eggs and be ready for ET - it seems to be such a fine balance!

Larneigh - Glad to hear your appointment went well, and great news that your recipient is preggers, definitely a good sign for the rest of those little frosties  I'm in the same boat as you waiting for my AF so we can decide when to do FET and whether to go natural or medicated. I'm on CD30 at the moment, so could start any time in the next week or so. Are you having a scratch? I've been recommended to have one, so that would push my FET back to mid-January which might be easier tbh with Christmas and New Year out of the way.

DJJim - Hope your dates work for you too over Christmas, it will be awesome to be cycle buddies

Madame - How does it work doing a cycle in Greece? Do you have to be out there for the whole of the stims through to ET? Good luck with it all, have you had any of the tests yet?

KMurph - Great news on the gender scan, glad to hear it's all progressing so well. Let us know if the boy is still a boy at 20 weeks ;-)

Koko - How are you getting on now hun? Hope you've been taking good care of yourself. Are you looking to join the rest of us for January FET?

LoopyLoo - Great to hear from you, I really do hope 2017 brings lots of good news for all of us. Why do you have to wait till Jan for the scratch? I keep getting told different things from my clinic about when to have it, but at the moment think it's going to be on/ around day 21 of my next cycle which should be before Christmas.

Trina -  Good luck for your scan tomorrow,  don't be disheartened if it starts a little slow - my follies were a little slow to get going as they put me on a relatively low dose at the start too (to reduce risk of OHSS), but I'm sure they will adjust this if needed after your scans/ E2 so that you progress just right. Good Luck  

Pollita - keep your head up hun, it's so frustrating but it's probably a good thing that your body's getting a bit of time to balance itself out before launching into the next round of drugs and spiked hormones. It's so annoying waiting for an AF, but it will turn up sooner or later. I feel like the whole of this year has just been waiting for the next AF to start something or another!!!

Disney - How did the job interview go? Any news on the polyp treatment referral?

Flutter, Fuzzy, Hettie, Karmas and anyone else I've missed, I hope you're all doing OK, taking care of yourselves and gearing up for a good 2017.

It's 4am here now, so am gonna try to get a bit more sleep and will this next AF along!!!

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## trina123

Ladies my scan is at 10 will I be able to change to later in the day


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina I can't help you on that I'm afraid hope you get it sorted xx

Doodle I need to have scratch the day 21 of the period before I want to start fet but my clinic is closed over Christmas so I can't have scratch on my November period as scratch would be due around 15th December so it needs to be done on december period where day 21 is around the 14th of Jan then transfer will hopefully be started a week after scratch xx


----------



## pollita

Positive opk today, finally, cd 46 🙄 No chance of FET before Christmas so maybe I'll punish myself and get an HSG done instead


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hun. At least you've ovulated! That's step 1 out of the way. I'm still nowhere near a postive opk. You doing a medicated FET? At least you could have in your mind that your cycle will start at around Xmas??


----------



## pollita

No idea if I'm doing medicated or natural, nothing from the clinic to say either way. I'm hoping for natural because if it fails I want to start IVF 4 immediately. I'm fully booked with weddings next summer so if it's not the next cycle I'll have to wait until September to cycle again as I doubt I'll be able to get enough of a break at work for it 😞

I want to scream not knowing what's ahead. I know, I just know this FET won't work 

I want to cry. I'm so possed off and angry


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I really hope things start going your way soon you've been through such alot the worst part is not knowing when things are going to happen and what lies ahead...I felt the same in that respect I also don't think my fet will work either everything just seems to go wrong for me especially just lately 

Tbh I've just about had enough of everything and feel like I just want to run away from it all

Infertility has got to be one of the hardest journeys to go through and I take my hat off to you for how determined you are to get that baby in your arms 

I spoke to a lady at hospital the other day and she had had a very rough time she had lost a baby but also has so many health issues with cervix that she wasn't able to get pregnant and now she has had to have her womb removed but she was so positive about it all and I just though she was such an inspiration to women...she will now be looking for a surrogate and I hope that she gets her long awaited baby

You will get there hun and you deserve to like I said on my previous post 2017 will be our year don't ever give up hope that is what will carry you throughout the whole journey 

Afm just feeling very sorry for myself recently just feel as though I'm messing up all the time struggling with my anxiety and depression atm have even considered going back on my medication to control it but with having fet in the new year I don't want anything like that in my body so I'm just literally trying to get through everyday  hoping I will get myself through it

Sorry for the rants guys but atm don't feel as though I have got anyone to talk too my oh doesn't understand as he has never suffered with depression and I don't want to worry my mom or nan as they have both got enough on their plates 
Just want to wake up 1 day without feeling like I want to run away xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Oh Loopy   I totally get where you are coming from, I have definitely experienced that overwhelming desire to run away. It has settled for me now thankfully, but I still get my very very sad days. Have you considered seeing a counsellor? Could you get back in touch with the one from your clinic? Sending lots of love hunny, hope you feel brighter soon xxxxxxxx

Pollita yay for the tres belated ov. I'd just email A and say that you want confirmation of the plan - you might be able to do a back to back cycle even if it's medicated. Wishing you well hun- I did write a post yesterday but clearly closed the page before it finished - we will be out of limbo soon  xxxxxx

Larneigh how are you doing lovely? Hope that the opks crack on soon xxxxx

Trina how did your scan go? Xxx

Doodle hope you're feeling brighter and that the Japan trip is going well. I think I need to go out after the baseline scan or possibly by day 8/10. They prefer you to be there for stims so they can keep a really close eye on you. We've got to go out at the end of January to have all the tests first xxx

Love to everyone else  xxx

Afm I need to get my gp to do a referral to the recurrent mc unit in Coventry as the one supposedly done by my consultant has gone AWOL   I also had an appointment with the nhs endocrinologist yesterday for my raised prolactin level. I've got to have a brain MRI to make sure there's no tumor causing it   which is unlikely but still possible. After that I'll be on cabergoline to drop the level down, providing there's nothing lurking as that will need rather more than a tablet a week. I was gobsmacked at how nice and caring the consultant was - not used to it! He's also taken bloods to check whether I am hypothyroid or not. Oh and still no idea where I am in my cycle, although my boobs are a tad sore so I assume I'm in the luteal phase now xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Massive hugs ladies. This journey is soul breaking sometimes. You're all so strong and you'll get there. 

Pol I know you've had reservations with your frostie. I defo think you should get A on the phone for a chat. She really helped me to see my next steps clearly. I hope your FET is a success despite your concerns xxx

Loopy wanting to run away is normal. You're still fighting your way back to normal after treatment. Don't be too hard on yourself. Maybe speak to your doctor about getting something you can take when it's all too much like Valium. Then on the days you need it you can just take one and let it all go for a few hours. Xx

Madame best of luck on the next cycle. Serum have worked miracles of plenty of people and I hope you're next xx


----------



## trina123

Loopy I know you will get there depression  is very hard but talking really helps so charis here anytime  xx polita madam larniegh I have everything crossed for you for 2017 xx afm I might be joining you ladies for fet on 2017 as have fluid  in my womb if it doesn't go have to have fet xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies, I had a complete meltdown last night and sadly not feeling much better today  I was so angry and upset yesterday I headed to the gym at 10pm and just cried my way through a couple of hours there  

Have emailed the clinic to ask about procedures for FET but currently trawling the internet for my next plan. I just feel so lost and helpless. Another IVF, or is that pointless if my eggs are ****e? IUI is cheaper, but again my eggs may be too bad for that too. Cryos? Don't even know if my tubes are clear, and again, egg problem. Do I go straight to donor eggs and skip all this but not have a genetic child?

I wish this wasn't all such a worry. I so fed up of crying. Sorry for the me post  Hope you're all faring better than I am xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita sending big hugs. Definitely a good plan to pound out some anger at the gym. I honestly think you should focus on your fet (ps you are baneeeeed from already listing IVF number four!) as that could clearly be your little one day waiting for you now. It'll be good to have some clarity from the clinic. If you do end up having to cycle again, I kind of feel that you possibly haven't had the right protocol for you. Something serum said resonated with me - if you do respond well and get lots of eggs, then they don't like long protocol because it takes too long to wake the ovaries back up, you have to stim for longer and this then can compromise the egg quality. Perhaps the short protocol and perhaps even the clomid banking route would be better for you? Sending lots of love - you WILL get there, you just need the right path xxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie I'm sorry you're having a down day. Xx it's hard and I understand that. Hope they get back with a plan soon and that it's one you're happy with. Xx If it fails we can help you with next options if you need them. We are all here for you in this sweetness  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just a quick 1 as I'm at work

Pollita really sorry your feeling so down and stressed atm just takes things 1 step at a time hun you could be worrying about something that doesn't need worrying about this little frostie of yours could be a strong 1 just try and have shoe  hope xxx

Thanks for the messages girls will come back on later and reply xxx


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies pol hope your feeling better today xxx afm fuild is still there feel like crying why does nothing go right they are going to come going with the cycle but think I will have fet


----------



## Larniegh

Pol - massive hugs again today hunny. Chin up and Tits out for now and rant and rave when you need us xxx

Loopy - shoe hope sounds epic ;-)  I need more shoe hope in my life. 

Trine - Sorry about the fluid babes. What I will say, is how I feel now, compared to how I felt a month ago at EC, is a world apart! I think I was too poorly after EC for the transfer really and should have asked for a deffered transfer. Was a waste of a perfectly good embryo. You need to be in the best state you can for that little embie to come and snuggle into. The time will fly, especially at this time of the year. xxx


----------



## pollita

Thnks ladies. Another 2 hours at the gym so you can guess how I'm feeling today   I called the clinic and yes I do need a treatment planning appointment (which I wasn't told about!) so I'm waiting to see when they can fit me in - I'm HOPING before the new year but for some reason it needs to be with A not the nurse so longer wait. 

I feel like giving up. All this money and nothing to show for it. 

Going to start looking for a new clinic for the next cycle. As lovely as everyone has been at mine I'm fed up of the communication errors and mistakes so it's time for a change. I'm guessing it'll have to be LWC because there's absolutely no way I'll be able to drive to any other clinics (3+ hours each way) from February onwards. 

I need to take a break from here for a bit, my mental health is just so bad right now I can't handle it. Thank you all so, so much for thinking of me and I'm wishing you all the best. I'll try to pop on to see how everyone's doing when I feel up to it xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hun I'm sorry they're being so rubbish!!! I waited 3 weeks for mine so hope it's not too long a wait for you. Sending you massive hugs xxx


----------



## djjim22

Kmurph – Wow 17 weeks already! Fab news on the genders, do you have any names picked?

Doodle – Hope your trip to Japan is going ok. We have just got back from Hawaii so my days were also muddled! Will be great to have so many cycle buddies on here. Have you decided how many frosties you’re going to transfer?

Pollita – Glad the ovulation eventually happened, it’s one step closer to FET. Sorry to hear you’re feeling so down. After the year you have had you definitely deserve some good news soon. Big hugs! That little frostie waiting in the freezer for you has already proved he (or she!) is a strong one! Is the clinic you are using currently an NHS one? Not that I have anything against NHS at all but I think private clinics seem to tailor IVF a bit better for each individual (just my opinion, I’m sure some NHS ones are great). I started on short protocol and then had freeze all due to high progesterone levels and I do firmly believe if I’d been at our local NHS one it wouldn’t have worked as they would have automatically started me on long protocol and they don’t test progesterone levels. 

Loopy – Sorry you’re feeling down. I definitely think this time of year is especially tough when going through all of this. Please don’t be sorry for ranting on here. That’s what we are all here for. Have you spoke to your GP about going back on your medication and how it would interact with pregnancy? I know that there are certain medications that can be taken during pregnancy which wouldn’t affect baby but I know where you are coming from feeling like you don’t want to.xxx

Madameg – How are you? Hope you’re referral doesn’t take too long to be processed. Sounds like your consultant was very thorough, fingers crossed that everything is ok.

Trina – Hope that fluid disappears but as the others have said then FET sounds like the right plan. I had a freeze all with India.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I'm sorry that you are feeling so low I wish you luck for now and the future and really hope we all hear off you soon take care hun..hope your appointment comes through quickly just so you know what the next steps are xx

Djim thank you for the message hun part of me doesn't want to take any medication as I just want to get over it by myself and I will i have before but it's such a horrible thing depression but if I do feel I need some help I will defo do as you say and see my gp hope your well hun xx

Larniegh how are you doing? Lmao shoe hope bloody phone it's drives me mad xx

Trina I am so sorry hun about the fluid that must be so stressful fingers crossed all goes well and you get some fantastic frosties and that 2017 will also be your year xx

Madame i have been contemplating seeing a counsellor but don't want to use the hospital 1 as it's not just the baby stuff that I am worried about there's other things going on and just feel like nothing is going right and yet people who don't deserve a thing keep getting everything I know that's just life but it's so stressful...I really hope you get your answers at your new clinic I hope in 2017 I see that you finally get your long awaited baby...good luck with the mri scan hun and my clinic is at coventry and tbh i like them there ive heard good things about it all too xxx

Afm guys no news we actually tried to get pregnant this month by timing things and guess what still not pregnant lmao I have no idea why we even bothered but hey ho...my periods are back to 28 days and I am ovulating so I'm hoping I can have a natural fet just 1 more period after this one and then I will be starting I'm so excited I just hope it works...I went to see a psychic yesterday and he picked up on a baby that never made it to earth I'm thinking it may have been my embryo that I had put back and he picked up on some good points of me as a person also I think my nan and grandad came through from the info given which was nice xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry not feeling so great loopy talking about things really helps hun i believe in the afternoon life to can't find anyone that does readings x thanks ladies I'm fed up I Googled it and everyone said they got a bfn after having this but saw a post on taking vitamin e so going to get some also got a bill for 140 pounds from lister I thought my blood tests were free


----------



## trina123

Hey ladies had bleeding today after 9 injections really think they will stop my cycle on Monday  can't believe this cycle has gone so wrong feeling gutted as no savings for fet my scan was good on Friday and they said my lining was ok will see what they say Monday but I think it's over


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina I'm really sorry to hear how this cycle has gone I can't help with any info as I've only done 1 cycle I hope you still get to continue hun good luck xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Trina, how did your appointment go today?? xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies it went well spotting and bleeding is the fluid ec is Thursday


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina yay I'm so pleased you are still going ahead are the follies looking good? Xx


----------



## trina123

Thanks loopy Yes more on the right then the left still abit of fluid so hope it goes


----------



## loopy loo1017

How is everybody else doing? Can't wait for 2017 now as I just want to start my fet as I know the rest of you do xx


----------



## Larniegh

Happy news Trina. Glad is all OK

Loopy me too!! My opks are back to almost no line at all. Just no idea what's going on at all!!!


----------



## MadameG

Trina yay!!! Good luck with EC lovely xxxx

Larneigh perhaps you've just had a bit of a weak surge this month? Or maybe missed the main event by just a few hours? xxx

Loopy what dates do you have in the diary hun? Brain has turned off and I can't quite remember when you're set for roughly. Are you feeling a bit more settled? xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh hopefully things will start to get back on track for you now our bodies can be so confusing sometimes xx

Madame i should be having scratch done 9th Jan a day before my birthday lol and should be due on the 16th January so transfer will be on that period I know I will have a scan on day 10 of cycle but I'm unsure as to what happens after...hope are you getting on hun? Xx

No still not settled hun just seems that if something can go wrong it does so I'm just stressed still but all I keep thinking is I have my son who just makes me so happy no matter what else is happening and also my oh (who isn't exactly the easiest to talk to) seriously is my rock I don't know how I would get through anything without him xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy it's great you have the support, hard work as he is. Lol 

As for my ovulation ladies who knows. Just have to wait and see what happens. I'm D25 so super late for it, but that might just be me. It's annoying, I meant to order the higher level of sensitivity because I produce Lh for my whole cycle and only wanted it to show when I was surging. But hey ho. Il either ovulate or bleed eventually....  In fairness if I don't ov until next week I could potentially have ET week starting 9th Jan. So I'm not worried. Just don't want to suddenly ov on Friday. Grr. Lol.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh he is hard work lol but I love him...hoping you don't ovulate before or on Friday if it means you can start sooner the waiting is hard and then you just keep thinking what if and we drive ourselves mad just thinking...have your periods not gone back to normal after your cycle then? 

Can't wait to be pupo again just hope this time it works and lasts xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey hun. My cycle is definitely not quite right. I had a fairly normal bleed after my failed cycle but it's now D26 and my positive opk. So either I'm not going to ovulate or I I had a tiny surge. Time will tell. My opks are have gotten more faint last few days so maybe AF is on the way, which is ok. I either want to ovulate next week or have my period over the weekend. That's the optimum. Lol. If I ovulate this week then I could think to have a medicated cycle to make the dates work but not sure I want to do that to myself. 

You have a proper plan in place now with a date for our scratch?


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, hope your cycles get back on track soon. It definitely takes me a while to get back to normal. I think long protocol makes it worse because the ovaries have to wake back up. 

Hope everyone's ok. I'm doing better and no longer having a breakdown 😁


----------



## MadameG

Pollita glad you're feeling brighter  onwards and upwards lovely xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Glad to hear it Politta.Was gonna message you tonight to check in 

Ovulation will happen when it happens (or not as the case may be!). I'm back to the tests being squinters/blank so who knows?! Maybe I'll just have a period now. 

Trina hunny how are you doing today xx

Madame do you have an appointment booked with Serum? xx


----------



## trina123

Hey ladies how are you all as anyone heard from the bfp ladies would love to know how they all are x I have ec tomorrow  still don't no if I will fet or not xxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina woohoo to ec!!!! How have your folly scans gone? Hope that naughty fluid disappears xxx

Larneigh if only we had an ovary app to monitor it all?! I'm going to wait for my hopefully end of December period to book flights out for February, as if they decide I need a hysteroscopy it will ideally need to be just after I've stopped bleeding. I have emailed the lab this morning though to sort out sending bloods over so the majority of the tests have been done in advance. It'll probably fly round xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Yeah, things do come around a lot quicker than we expect sometimes. Hope you have a massive success with them. Would you have your hysteroscopy over here or there?


----------



## MadameG

Yep. How is it December tomorrow?! I'd have it over there as they do a specialist technique with implantation cuts   got a call this afternoon to say that my brain MRI is on Monday next week...bring on the claustrophobia xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Mri?! Hope you're OK hun xx 

My opks have started to have proper colour again. Goodness knows what my body is up to. Lol. In happier news I'm living the Slimming world dream tonight.


----------



## MadameG

Ha awesome, I hope it's a pleasant dream with calorie free chocolate  I've got to have an MRI to make sure that there isn't a tumour causing my raised prolactin levels. It's very unlikely but the consultant helpfully told me that he has seen tumours in ladies with my moderate levels, cheers pal! xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ray of sunshine he is then!!! Lol. Hope you're safe and well though hunny. I'm sure you are xxx.


----------



## MadameG

Indeed. I will be - just need to get the scan so I can start cabergoline (I couldn't start before as if there was a tiny tumour it could vanish before the scan) xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Positive opk finally!!!! Exactly when I didn't want it though. Lol. Bloody life!


----------



## pollita

Trina, how did EC go? Hope you got lots of lovely eggs, no fluid and are feeling good!

Madameg, it seems so quick that you're starting a new cycle, especially abroad! That's fantastic, so please that you're  moving forward. 

Larniegh, how are you feeling? Any sign of ov?

Hope everyone else is doing ok - it's become very quiet in here again

AFM I had treatment planning today. Will be doing a natural FET on my January AF (which should be due around Jan 5th, so ov about Jan 21st and FET Jan 24th) They seem a lot more optimistic about my lone embryo so I'm trying to be too. 

Then, because my luck just runs dry, my bloody car broke down on the motorway on the way home. I've only had it 18 months. Managed to get towed to a garage, then to another one because my car can only be dealt with by certain garages (automatic   ) and they told me that the transmission has gone and it's going to cost at least £2k to fix. The mechanic didn't even think it was worth fixing, said it would be better to trade it in and get another car as Focuses have had these problems. 

So that's all the money I had for another cycle gone. This embryo better be the one, no idea what else I could do! This is the theme of my life these days


----------



## pollita

Ah, cross post, glad you got your positive although sorry it is ill-timed  Does that at least mean you can do the FET in January?


----------



## Larniegh

Well.... I usually have AF 14 days after posting opk which means that I would have to do a medicated FET for a January transfer. Or wait till Feb but that's getting awfully close to when Tathan died so will see how it goes. 

Sorry on the car. Stupid 2016 strikes again. Grrr. Hope it pans out and your embie is ok at transfer. You deserve it xx glad A was good to you and made you feel better. I swear I wish only dealt with her and J. Make me feel so good.  

Xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry about your car pollita xx great news you are both starting in January xx afm got 17 eggs but in abit of pain fluid has gone so now just nervous for the phone call x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina well done on 17 eggs that is fab hope they fertilise ok look after yourself xx

Pollita I am so sorry about the year you've had it's just 1 thing after another isn't it I know that feeling all too well...positive news about your fet though fingers crossed this is your time xx

Larniegh congrats on positive opk but sorry about the timings...I swear these things happen just to see how far we will go before we blow...I understand why you don't want a Feb transfer hun just do what best for you physically and mentally xx

Madame so glad you've got a plan...hope your mri scan goes well...like I've just previously said life can test us sometimes...stay positive hun xx

Afm I think my transfer is around the 30th Jan so not long now...I had to go to hospital with my mom today to see the gynaecologist and guess where they sat us in the early pregnancy unit waiting area...it was hard hearing people talk about their babies but also hard hearing people had bad news and also just the thought that I was by people who were/are pregnant was hard to deal with it know that sounds silly xx

Hope your all ok though xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy that's not silly. I had to wait in an epu after Tathan died for my follow up. It was horrific so make sure you take care and be kind to yourself for the next few days xxx 

Pol did A say she wanted to go natural or did you ask to?? Can't believe I've ovulated 4 pigging days early. Grrrrrrrrr. Wondering. If there's anything I can do to make sure I don't bleed too early??


----------



## MadameG

Loopy not silly at all hunny, it's not easy to be surrounded by what you want the most   That fet will soon be here xxxx

Pollita thanks lovely  I don't think we'll actually cycle until March but tiny steps going forward. So rubbish about the car but fab news about the transfer! One last Christmas for all of us 😀 xxxxx

Larneigh you could go medicated and go on norethisterone. Luteal phases are normally fixed at 14 days though unless you have a luteal phase defect, so you should be good to go xxxx

Trina yippeeee to those seventeen eggs!! Good luck with the phone call     Hope the pain has gone today xxx


----------



## Larniegh

I don't know if they will let me have the norethisterone as I've not had a full natural bleed yet. Ugh!!! Wonder if I could get it from the doc just to hold this bleed back a day or 4...

To add confusion my CB dual hormone was negative this morning though it had 2 good lines on it. I haven't used it for a few days though so have I scupperd the results there? Think it needs using everyday. Grrrrrrr


----------



## trina123

More ladies great news on starting in January loopy xx pollita how are things today xx larniegh this is going to sound strange but sacking on a lemon delays on stops period for a few days xxx how are you madam xx afm 6 out of the 9 are doing well they booked me in for 3dt as they everyone but hope to go 5dt like last  they keep going xx


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, I didn't see A in the end lol I saw B who was equally as confused and said they could have sent the form in the post to save me driving there. I was also meant to have a follow up appointment with A after my ec but that never happened and I was never even told about it. I'd definitely have wanted that. Oh well 

B assumed I was going medicated but after speaking to D we decided to stay natural. I know I ovulate and can pinpoint it well, plus it takes me months to bounce back from suprecur so I wanted to avoid it. The plan was (before my car went kaput anyway!) to go straight into another IVF cycle after the FET should it fail, so I could still have treatment before wedding season. That's not going to happen now because I'm spending all my money on my car instead  so next chance will be sept/oct. 

They did mention norethisterone but only to bring my January AF forward w week as they wanted me to have one natural period first. I declined because to save just a week and be putting more drugs into my body seemed a little silly. 

As for CB dual, Yep you need to track once a day every day for it to work. I hate those things haha I'm sure you're ovulating if you got a positive on the regular ones yesterday x

Loopy, argh so annoying about the hospital! Your transfer will come around quickly too, we will all be in around the same time lol

Trina, great news on the embryos! So happy for you 

Madameg, March really isn't too far away x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh why is life such a sodding faff. LOL!!! Might give them a call in a bit to see what they suggest. I really dont want this to end up falling over into February! 

Pol - go and get some orange knickers and send happy thoughts off to your embie. I really really really hopes that it'll stick and be your BFP. Fingers crossed hun! xxx


----------



## Larniegh

The clinic have agreed for me to have norethiserone for 2 weeks to make sure I would be ok for an early Jan transfer!  YES!!!!!


----------



## pollita

That's great news Larniegh. Glad you can start earlier. 

Looks like my car is a write off. Quote to repair has jumped up to £4000. When will this bad luck end


----------



## Larniegh

Oh no  how much will you get for it part ex?


----------



## pollita

Not a whole lot unfortunately, less than half what I paid for it last year. Will try to part-ex it though if I can even afford to get something else. So fed up of things just getting in the way. 

How are things with your job? Been meaning to ask, hope there's a prospect of a job there still (I think I remember you saying there may be?) x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh that sucks hun. Been there this year. 

As for job, had 75% of job. Now 55% chance. So that sucks.


----------



## Kokolee83

HI ladies 
Sorry I've been awol for a few weeks needed some time out after my miscarriage. 
Been back to my clinic yesterday I'm having a natural fet in Jan.  I'm pretty scared as I only have one frostie. I'm really hoping it thaws ok. 
Thanks for asking about me doodle. How are you?

Glad you ladies are getting started in Jan too we will all be cycling together which is great. 

Great news larneigh 

So sorry polita you're having such a tough time still. I'm hoping 2017 is much better for you.  

Trina hoping your little embies get to 5 days 

Sorry for not doing personals to everyone it's hard trying to catch up with you all. 

Hope everyone's well. 

Kody xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey sweetie. Xxx we can all keep each other sane. Let's home we all get bfps next month xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita it really has been a tough year for you hasn't it...car trouble is a nightmare not good as ben as you only brought it last year xx

Larniegh yay on having the northisterone atleast you can get started quicker...Sorry about your job though hun xx

Trina yay on having 6 embies...fingers crossed for a 5 day transfer xx

Madame fingers crossed for March atleast everything is moving in the right direction xx

Koko glad to see you back I'm so sorry about your miscarriage...glad to see you will be joining us in Jan for transfer xx

Afm can't believe it's looking as though we will all be having transfer in Jan exciting times ...well my puppy decided yesterday to pull some branches off my Christmas tree chew through my 1 set of lights chew my tinsel and also chew my baubles I was not happy but couldn't stay mad at her long as she is just too cute  xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ooh Jan now loopy? Thought it was gonna be Feb. Whoop.  We'll need each other I reckon!!! 

Trina i totally missed your message. 6 embies is fab. Well done you. What day is Transfer tomorrow or Monday? 

Hope you're all OK xx


----------



## MadameG

Trina yeaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!! Six embies!!!! How are you feeling? Xx

Larneigh whoop to the January transfer! Yay! xxx

Pollita that really really REALLY sucks, sod off now 2016  is getting a new car on finance an option for you, to lesson the big hit all at once? Glad you have a decent plan for your transfer now xxx

Loopy that naughty pup! What a menace. Hope you don't end up with a vet trip xxx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, aw your pups are so cute! Is the older one a rottie? Love them! Naughty puppy, hope he or she's ok! Mine is forever being naughty and eating things he shouldn't - last week it was a pack of make up wipes!

Madameg, I'm hoping and praying that they'll accept me for finance on a new car but not 100% sure because I'm self employed and income isn't very high so they may say no  If not my mum and her husband have said I can borrow their car whenever I need which is great help for weddings (plus they have a brand new audi which is lovely to drive  )

Larnigh, poo about your job, I'm so sorry hun. Have you had a look around for anything else? Not sure what's going this time of year to be honest 

Wow, so many of us having FETs in January. Hope that means we are all in for equal shares of good luck  xx


----------



## trina123

HI ladies sorry it's late still feeling rubbish sorry your having a hard time pollita xxx and great your all.starting in January   for you all xxx afm they will call me Sunday at 9 if it's going to be a 5dt wasn't in this much pain last time xx


----------



## Larniegh

Call your clinic if it's bad hun. Wish I had. I think I wasted a good embryo by having ET when my ovaries felt like someone was sticking hpt pokers in them!!!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies I hope you're all well.
Christmas is just so close now ! My tree is up and family - well my oh's family are coming down boxing day. So I'm looking forward to seeing them again. 

Trina congrats on the eggs, and embies ! Also glad the fluid has gone to, I hope you start to feel better soon. Xxxx

Pollita this year has well and truly been rubbish for you   I hope you get things sorted with the car. I know they can be the Bain of our lives. Exciting news you'll be doing a natural FET though and as soon as Jan ! I had a natural and I loved not having to jab, or worry about meds just had regular scans and hcg shot then transfer. So much nicer and kinder on our bodies. Xxxx

Larniegh I hope you're well lovely, I really hope you don't lose your job. Great news you'll be starting soon too ! I really really hope next year this thread becomes the bfp club and everyone on here gets their happy ending. Especially you my dear xxxx

Madame g how are you lovely ? I hope you're well. Not long now and you'll be starting too ! I've heard good things about serum. So keeping everything crossed for you Xxxx

Loopy loo hope you are well too lovely ? Ah puppies they can be a nightmare but they are incredibly cute, my dogs have chewed the berries off my tree on the lower branch  the little buggers lol. I see you will be going again in Jan too ! So exciting and nerve wracking at the same time isn't it. I hope hope hope you get your bfp and everything is smooth running from here onwards. Xxxx

AFM well we are 100% having a boy, had my 21 weeks scan Wednesday. He is spot on growth wise, I do need growth scans apparently because I'm small and problems with my pelvis and past medical history. But I'm not complaining as we get to see him often. I feel him jiggle all the time which is nice. There is also a question as to whether I will have him early also, they feel 37 weeks because of my previous unplanned op and bladder issues still on going. I've also been advised to take it easier as I'm in pain a lot more than I should be, and I really don't want to go into hospital to be in bed rest. That would drive me mad. But I'm putting my trust in them knowing it's the right thing to do. So looks like the week of the 22nd onwards of March we will meet him. 16 weeks left !!! But other than that all is well.
I try to come on here and have. A read through, but I don't get a chance to post often
But I will pop on from time to time to see how you're all doing lovelies xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi ladies just a quick 1 from me and prob a bit tmi just to let you all know 

Me and dp haven't really been all the close intimately  but everytime we have after having the ivf I seem to bleed literally happens whilst we are doing the deed and a tiny bit after but last night it was quite bad and we couldn't even finish what we had started because there was a fair bit of blood once we had stopped the bleeding soon wore off but I was wandering if any of you girls had experienced this after doing an ivf cycle? Sorry for tmi but I'm worried now about having transfer in Jan incase something isn't right and also that transfer may have to be postponed because of this...I have also had a really bloated tummy today and it has been quite painful...feeling so annoyed right now xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy I've no idea but maybe call your clinic to see what they say. Better safe xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I don't know whether to call the clinic or go the doctors but I reckon either way they will postpone transfer which I really don't want but I also don't want to go ahead with transfer if something is wrong...obviously I know I haven't got any infections as having all swabs done before ivf but I may go and ask for some more to be done but I doubt very much my oh has been unfaithful xx


----------



## Larniegh

Could be something else hun, might even be some endometrial cells lurking about where they shouldn't be. A quick pelvic scan would show if that was the case. Best to know these things and keep your embies for when you're ready. When is your scratch?


----------



## loopy loo1017

My scratch is due 9th December but don't want to pay for it if not having transfer xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy could you be a bit, ahem, dry during sex? Perhaps it's all a bit irritated there or you've nicked yourself a tiny bit and it's causing it to open up again each time? Either way I would definitely get a doctors appointment asap especially considering the bloating. Are you up to date on your smears? Hate to say the obvious too but have you done a hpt in case of a miracle? Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Yeah, doesn't give a lot of time. Call your clinic on Monday and see what they think.  Could be nothing but equally don't want to waste the chance x


----------



## trina123

Loopy I would get checked as madam says are your smears up to date x flutter great to hear from you glad your little boy bump is doing well xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy loo, Defo go to your drs and have a word and see what they say. Could be a polyp which if it is would most likely need removing before transfer anyway. It could also be as the girls have said irritation, dryness also the cervix could be erupting - not as horrendous as it sounds.  
Sorry I'm not much help, but I personally think our bodies are never quite the same after ivf, not always for the right reasons. Xxxx

Thanks Trina, how are you feeling now ? Xxxx


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies just had a phone call all 6 are doing well and are top grade so going for a 5dt still feeling a little rough and can't hold my bladder but not so bad x


----------



## MadameG

Trina that's awesome!!! xxxx

Flutter lovely to hear from you my dear, I wondered how you were getting on  gosh 16 weeks is nothing! xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks for all your responses girls...I shall defo be going the doctors at some point xx

Pollita yeah the big 1 is a rottie and the little 1 is a labrador ...I love my dogs they always put a smile on my face...even if they eat my tree lol...xx

Madame they both seem ok after eating tinsel lol we have to keep everything away from coco she chews it all lol...hope your ok hun...Yeah I'm upto date with my smears had 1 before treatment and not to be crude but I'm never really dry down there anyway...it's just weird that it's only been since I've had treatment...na haven't done a test may do in a few weeks just incase but I doubt it very much xx

Larniegh not sure if my clinic would even want to know tbh as it's not anything to do with treatment...but I will see my gp...was just starting to get excited about getting to transfer aswell xx

Fluttershy thanks hun it's all nothing but worry isn't it...I can't believe you've got 16 weeks left omg that's fab news your lil boy will soon be here xx

Trina congrats on 6 doing well that's amazing...make sure you mention to clinic how uncomfortable you are xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone...just at work finish at 1 cannot wait xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey loopy, only reason I suggest the clinic is because there experts in that area. Where at best your doctor could refer you somewhere. And God knows it takes weeks for me to see my doc anyway. Lol. Try both and hopefully one of them can help you out xxx

Trina amazing numbers. Well done you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I may just do that then as I know it takes ages to be referred I just hope 1 of them can explain it xx


----------



## Larniegh

Any joy loopy?


----------



## pollita

Loopy, what did they say? I think you're right to be concerned a little. It's probably nothing but better to get it checked out. 

Ladies!!!! AF will be here tomorrow. Luteal phase calculations seem right and I am 99% sure the cramps and pains I'm having at the moment are undoubtedly AF


----------



## MadameG

Pollita fingers, toes and knickers in a twist that she shows up tomorrow!!!! xxxx

Loopy how did you get on my dear? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita really hope that means that you're body is getting itself back to normal  fingers crossed for transfer about the 24th Jan? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all thank you for asking how I got on but tbh i totally forgot until I come on here to phone anyone lol I will try and call tomorrow if not I will have to try the doctors on Thursday...I'm so forgetful...got so much going on xx

Pollita yay for af hun fingers crossed it is here tomorrow if it is I think our transfers shall be about a week apart exciting xx

Madame hope your ok hun xx

Larniegh hope your well too xx

Looking forward to Christmas just to relax lol I'm constantly on the go and all I want to do is sleep xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah no loopy!!! Hope you get a hold of them today xxx


----------



## trina123

Ho ladies loopy did you call your go hun x afm 2 put back top grade no fluid but they are worried in case it comes back then my cycle won't work feeling really negative  this time


----------



## Larniegh

Dont be negative hun. Eat loads of protein and drink loads of water and you'll be just fine. Fingers crossed you have a BFP. When is OTD?


----------



## trina123

The 19th x


----------



## MadameG

Congrats on being pupo Trina! Keep the belief hun xxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Trina, congrats on being pupo! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you  

How is everyone else doing?

AF is here!!! Arrived last night, bang on time (well, according to ov anyway ) Let's hope the next one is in 4 weeks so I'm not waiting more than 7 weeks for FET


----------



## Larniegh

Exciting times sweetie! 

Hopefully FET will be on the 25th Jan for you! 

I got my prescription today, took it to boots and they had to ask me what I wanted because they couldnt read A's handwriting. Lol. So Starting on the Norethisterone on Saturday and have to help to hell that I dont Ov on D12 like I have occassionally done before! D13 onwards only! 

How is the car saga going?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls no I haven't phoned anywhere again lol I'm terrible I will defo do it at some point just been so busy and stressed I will phone the clinic tomorrow don't think my gp will be any good xx

Larniegh great news you are starting northisterone fingers crossed over doesn't come early xx

Trina congrats on being pupo hun I have everything crossed for you xx

Pollita yay for af lol so glad it has arrived 1 step closer hun xx

Madame hope your ok hun xx

Afm I hate being a person who stresses about anything and everything that's 1 bit of myself I hate...just wish I could relax a bit more xx


----------



## djjim22

Just a quickie...

Congrats on being pupil trina!

Pollita- looks like we will be doing FET at the same time. I had until mon for af to arrive to cycle in Dec and when did it decide to arrive? Yesterday! So hopefully Jan transfer for me also!

Hey to everyone else!


----------



## pollita

Loopy, go easy on yourself  all kinds of emotions are thrown up by this. Big hugs!

Larniegh, I'll be hoping you don't ov early!

AF pains are killing me  I'm in so much pain right now and can barely walk. Stuck babysitting and have no painkillers on me. But yay to AF arrival lol

Car is gone basically. No idea what I'm going to do. I'm going to try to sell it to webuyanycar as they have offered nearly £5k for it but if it needs all that work I doubt they'll offer anywhere close. Is it immoral to sell it and hope they don't notice the problems? Lol I'd never sell it to another person that way as I have too much of a conscience but maybe....then I'll have to hope I can get a lease on another car but I really don't know if my credit is good enough. If I can't then I'll have to live without a car and just rent one for weddings. Not much else I can do


----------



## pollita

Oh we posted at the same time Djjim, yay cycle buddy!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies great news in starting January ladies xxx afm feeling pants can't stop thinking it hasn't work and thinking the fluid is back my belly is the size of a balloon and we didn't keep the frozen ones due to funds so this is it


----------



## Larniegh

Politta definitely try your luck with them!! If it works then good times. Could you get a second hand car for now? Mine was only £1500 and it's a dream!!


----------



## trina123

Ladies I'm going mad keep crying don't no what's up with me I need some positive  thoughts my friends have not even asked how things are is really upsetting since I moved they don't call or text only I do and I set up days out ahhh just feeling stressed out sorry for the moan x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hunny, I'm so sorry xx we are always here. Is there anything specific that's worrying you at the moment?


----------



## fluttershy1983

Trina, I'm so sorry to hear you're having a tough time at the moment.
Have you spoken to them ? It might be that they are a little preoccupied at the mo, with Christmas round the corner. I was in a very similar situation a while ago and it really helped being on here these ladies are fab. We are all in or been in similar situations and understand a lot more than friends who haven't been through or going through similar situations. 

You offload as much or as little as you like lovely. No one will ever judge you on here. Xxxx


----------



## trina123

Thanks ladies this 2 weeks is awful just feel like it's not worked as for so called see them all on ** eating at each other houses and everything think I'm going unfriend ahhh bloody hate ** sometimes I think it's better not having friends done alot for them and I don't even get a phone call to see how I am don't think I can ivf anymore it's making me nuts one second I'm crying next I'm a moody cow and get sleep on these Meds nice to hear from you flutter xx thanks larniegh  x


----------



## trina123

Sorry phone is playing up ife dropped it in water x


----------



## Larniegh

Hey sweetie. Im so sorry that you're having a hard time. This IVF lark is so hard  on the body. Try and be kind on yourself. Im sorry your friends aren't being there for you like they should be. Maybe they just feel awkward and don't know what to say? It's no excuse but people can suck without meaning to x


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies larniegh thank you your a star xx going to the pantomime today x


----------



## Larniegh

Oooh which one?  Love a good Panto!!!


----------



## trina123

Snow white was really good ife watched the whole thing x going out for xmas lunch tomorrow keeping busy x


----------



## Larniegh

Whoop whoop. Keep busy that's the ticket xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies I promise I haven't forgotten about you!! In fact I've been reading this thread most days as I always think of you lovely ladies!!

Awww pollita a massive whopping hug   For you!! Trust your sister to choose that clinic, what do you think she'll say if you tell her about the IVF? I nearly had the same issue as my mum always came to my appts and we thought it was best when I told my sis about egg sharing to only tell her I went alone and mum didn't know aswell so when she wanted to go to the same clinic I went to I was thinking "uh-oh" but luckily she couldn't do the long commute!!

Don't let your mum put pressure on you but she's probably feeling a big worries about it! Can't you get your mum to mention another clinic like lwc? 

Sorry sorry it's been such a bad 2016 for you luckily it's nearly over and 2017 will be a better year, good luck for your fet  !!

Fluttershy, how are you? 

Larneigh, how are you? Good luck for fet 

Loopy, hope you're well lovely!! Are you to having fet January? Sorry trying to catch up!!

Djjim, good luck for fet January to!!

Wow a lot of fet's happening next month so exciting!! A lot of October babies!!!

Trina, hope the pantomine has cheered you up!! Sorry you've felt let down by your friends! Congrats on being pupo hun!!


----------



## trina123

Pollita I'm so sorry hun   that 2017 is your year Cortney  great to hear from when are due hun xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, gosh didn't realise she has already started... how far in treatment is she? Hope your sister shows you support!!

Trina, I'm due 27th January so 6 weeks Friday.... eekk!!

I'm in Gran Canaria atm I must be mad it's lovely and hot!!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney that's crazy, will be thinking of you  enjoy that sunshine! Xxx

Trina fingers and toes crossed for you xxxx

Pollita you're done today, but tomorrow or the next day or next month you will feel stronger to get back up again, shout F.U. shoddy life and get right back on the wagon. You absolutely will get there and all that absolutely rubbish history will melt away into oblivion, leaving just the strength behind that it gave you to face all those challenges. Mahoosive hugs hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi all, hope you're all ok & ready for Christmas. We had the referral acknowledgement letter through a couple of weeks ago, & it said the current waiting list just to be seen initially is 26 weeks!!!  Our GP recommended paying for the first consultation privately, so that we can go on the operating list quicker, so we have booked in for that on Jan 12th. I just hope the wait for the actual procedure isn't as long as the wait to be seen! I'll let you know.
Also, I didn't get the job that I was interviewed for, but they have offered me a post in May because one of the women is retiring at the end of April.  I'm excited because I have wanted to work in Palliative Care for so long, and once I'm there I can apply to do my masters. 👍🏼 So 2017 is looking good for us so far! 😊

We hope you all have a wonderful Christmas & New Year, and we'all catch up soon.
J & L xx


----------



## Larniegh

Happy news sweetie. Hope your appointment goes well. 

Trina how are you doing now? Sending big hugs.

Pol love to you and hope things feel less rubbish today. Everyone else hope you're ok. Last day of norethisterone today.... Role on cd1


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I tested today as same test day with ife 2 years ago otd tomorrow  I got a bfp very nervous as no boob symptoms  or anything and I'm having pelvic  pain xx merry Christmas to you lovely ladies and  you all get bfp next month will be checking in x


----------



## kmurph83

Congratulations on the bfp Trina!!! I didn't get any boob pains initially and had quite a lot of cramping early on as if af was coming but all fine in the end so I'm keeping everything crossed for you but have high hopes! Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Trina this great news. I hope it's sticky xxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina!!!!! Yay!!!!!! So chuffed for you, been stalking you on the 2ww board, hoping you'd get some awesome news 😀😀😀😀 Xxxx

Disney hope you can get rolling soon, the waiting is a killer xxxx

Larneigh nearly time to get cracking xxxx


----------



## trina123

Lol madam thank you xxx and thank you larniegh xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame I know. It's come around so fast. Off the norethisterone today so just waiting for cd1 so I can call the clinic. Xx 3 weeks to go xx


----------



## Larniegh

Ladies I finally had good news and my job is safe! Been a long time getting here but can at least go into the new year with a steady job. Phew!


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, fantastic news, so glad you don't have to worry about that. Hope AF arrives soon so you can start you FET

Trina, congrats on the BFP

Hope everyone else is doing well and ready to Christmas! x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Politta. Actually looking forward to my period arriving! Haha! How are things with you at the minute x


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh that's fantastic news! Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

It is a huge weight off my mind  Let's hope it's the start of good things to come!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I'm in hospital with pain worried sick just had a melt down in front of the docter


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Trina I'm sorry you're not doing so good. Doctors are used to people doing that. What has he said? X


----------



## pollita

Trina, sorry to hear you're in pain, don't worry about the meltdown, they're definitely used to it I'm sure. Hope you feel better soon x

Larniegh, I'm doing ok thanks, keeping busy with Christmas stuff and binge-watching Lost so my mind is kept elsewhere x


----------



## trina123

They think the baby might be in the wrong place


----------



## pollita

Oh Trina I'm so sorry, it seems so cruel to get this far and have that happen. Thinking of you x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Trina I'm sorry, hope that's not the case xxx

Politta glad you have something getting you through the say xx


----------



## MadameG

Trina did you get a scan done honey? Hope you're okay - thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh Trina how are you today? Have they done a scan Hun?


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry not feeling  great had scan nothing there yet just a blank space but the sac is a funny shape so not good sending me home got to come back tomorrow for more bloods my bloods at the moment are 1100 but funny shaped sac mostly means miscarriage


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Trina - I'm sorry sweetie  Be gentle on yourself. Hope it all comes right for you. Big big big hugs xxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina hoping that all will be fine and the sac was just at a funny angle/embryo was doing ninja kicks and stretching it out. Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies, cd1 today  booked for a baseline scan on 30th but nurse was saying it might surge too early. I've been a consistent D13/14 person so hopefully I'll be ok. Fingers crossed x


----------



## trina123

That's great larniegh xx afm I had my bloods done staff was shocked as bloods had more then double and they didn't think they would because of the scan got to go back in 2 weeks for a scan so worried


----------



## pollita

Larniegh; glad AF made an arrival. Fingers crossed all goes to plan and your surge isn't too early. 

Trina, great news that numbers are doubling. Hopefully you'll have great news at your scan

Hope everyone's doing well and ready for Christmas ☺


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh wahoo! Day one!! Fingers crossed it all pans out   xxxx

Trina fingers and toes crossed for you - it was such an early scan to make decisions on and your numbers look fab  xxxxx

Off to France for a first French Christmas in a couple of days, going to loads my suitcase with mince pies   hope you're all feeling festive, I haven't found my Christmas spirit yet xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Trina that is fab news. So pleased it's better news, just hope it continues in that way. 

Madame have an amazing time. Very jealous.

Feels weird to be excited that my period is here. Lol. I can surge any day from cd12 so I should be ok. Think he earliest it's been all year is maybe cd11 but not 100% sure on that one. I have my opks ready to start on Tuesday next week


----------



## trina123

Thank you ladies so nervous to get my hopes up x


----------



## djjim22

Trina - fantastic news that your bloods have doubled! Fingers crossed for your scan.

Larniegh - brill news your period has arrived! I know it's strange to be so happy it's arrived. We spend all year dreading it then come treatment time we welcome it with open arms!x


----------



## pollita

How are things with you djjim? Remind me when your FET is!


----------



## djjim22

Hope you are feeling better pollita! I think of you often! Just waiting on af to arrive for FET. I was too late for December cycle so hopefully January. Clinic opens again 3rd Jan which I think will be day 29 but seem to be having 30-31 day cycles so hopefully af won't arrive too early.xx


----------



## pollita

Ah I thought it was around the same time as me! Fingers crossed your cycle lands at the right time. 

My OPKs are still negative BUT getting very, very dark. I fully expect a +OPK today or tomorrow which will mean AF on 7th or 8th January, hopefully ov around January 25th and FET January 28th. 

I"ve also managed to get a small loan to get another car, so I am going to sell mine (to webuyanycar!) next week and I'll have enough for a deposit on next car and some savings for IVF#4, which if I don't need after this FET I can use to pay off the loan anyway. A Christmas miracle! I feel like I can finally relax a little. 

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas. I sincerely hope that by next Christmas we are all plump and fat with babies, or have our arms full of newborn   xxx


----------



## djjim22

Yeah we should have FET around the same time if all goes ok. Doing a part medicated cycle like last time so will have baseline scan day 2-4 then transfer roughly day cd19. Feeling a bit stressed about it as only have one frostie. Not sure what my plans would be if it didn't work, I need to formulate a plan b! 

Fantastic news about the car You won't need ivf number 4 as thus FET is going to be the one!xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies merry Christmas  and great  pollita xx afm I think I miscarried on early hours Friday big bleed and very bad cramps had cramps for a few days since hospital wouldn't do bloods again and can't get a scan till the 30th but with the sac not being right bleeding and so much pain I think that's it for me trying to enjoy Christmas but very hard


----------



## Larniegh

Sorry to hear that Trina xx be kind to yourself sweetie. 

Hope everyone has a gentle if not happy Christmas xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh Trina I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you and sending you lots of big hugs


----------



## MadameG

Trina I'm so sorry to read your news, sending lots of love hunny xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Sorry to hear this Trina. Thinking of you.xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I just did a clear blue digital just to see and says 3+ is this normal


----------



## pollita

Trina, not that I want to get your hopes up but there was still a chance you were pregnant despite the bleed. If I remember correctly my tests went back to negative just a few days after I miscarried. The nurse said that once the placenta/sac detaches from the uterus and leaves your body it no longer produces hcg

So be cautiously optimistic I'd say  wait until your scan and see what they say. It could have been twins, it could have been a large bleed but not affected baby. They will want to check that it's not ectopic (in the case of twins since you saw one sac)

Big hugs!


----------



## trina123

Thanks pollita  as you said they was only one sac and it wasn't the right shape I'm still having pains but no bleeding waiting for this scan seems like forever Christmas  wasn't great for me x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi everyone

Trina I have my fingers crossed that this works out for you 3 more days until your scan let's hope it's good news xx

Larniegh great news on your job xx

Pollita madame djim hope your all ok xx

Sorry I haven't been on tbh I've had enough of everything so annoyed that now christmas is out the way all I can think about is saving for treatment and why it had to be me that can't have kids naturally (i'm sure we've all felt like this) I'm just so fed up of it all part of me doesn't even want to go for treatment to face yet more disappointment I wanted to have kids  6 years ago and it just seems that as my son is getting older it seems pointless for me to be starting again and now I'm just questioning everything...nothing ever goes right for me and I'm not just saying that is doesn't I just wish that for once something would happen that would be good instead of watching everybody else enjoy life and what it brings the...my period was also 5 days late this month after they had gone back to normal so now I have no idea whether or not to go natural or medicated 

Sorry for the moan guys but I've just felt so crappy this has yet been another rubbish year with nothing new to show for it just more heartache and trouble 

I'm wishing you all the best for 2017 that your dreams come true as I know how awful this feeling is and knowing that you all feel like this too isn't nice so I'm hoping 2017 will bring you all joy xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi loopy so sorry your feeling   this is your year   I'm kinda glad it's over to trying to be happy for family but all I keep thinking about is the scan


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina that is totally understandable it's so hard putting on a brave face all the time though isn't it but I'm the same no1 knows how I feel I don't tell them and I don't let it show...because I was late my mom was like you could be pregnant and I just snapped at her because I know I'm never going to be lucky enough to get pregnant naturally and I'm sick of people saying it all because they never had any trouble conceiving....I really hope it is good news for you Trina it is positive that clear blue is still showing pregnant


----------



## trina123

Loopy I hope this is your time to xx it's the sac on the scan that's the worse news cos docters think they is no hope you ladies on here have been great none of my so called friends have even ask how I am loopy is there anyone who you could speak to about your feelings talking really does help sometimes x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy dont feel bad for venting on here. We are all here for you any time whatever you feel. It's an understandable feeling and we all know how **** it is to have to be here. Xxx Sorry your body is being a pain. Maybe a medicated cycle can give you the relief of knowing exactly where you are in your treatment plan? Might be worth a stab at. 

Trina hope it is all ok after all. Massive hugs for you either way. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina I think it just helps being on here you guys understand it all and infertility is one of those things that unless you have experienced it you can't truly understand how somebody feels whereas all you girls understand...Trina I'm really hoping that the 30th brings good news xx

Larniegh thanks hun...tbh i havent spoke to them yet I need to email and book my scratch and when they open in Jan I will call them and see what they think would be best...I just feel lost atm and my oh just doesn't seem to even ask about things or anything but I know that's just the way he is yet all I keep thinking is what if it gets cancelled what if it fails xx


----------



## Larniegh

It's hard when you both have different coping methods. We do understand how you feel though so please talk as much as you need. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all how can we find out if a live birth has happened from us donating eggs? 

Also can i still do a natural cycle if my last cycle was 5 days later than normal? It does happen every so often with me but normally I am pretty regular

I've just emailed to have the scratch done so hopefully I hear back soon

Feeling a bit anxious about it all incase it doesn't work but what will be will be 

I hope your all okay and looking forward to what 2017 will bring you all this will be my last 2 chances to have a baby as we won't be pursuing ivf again after this and it's mainly to do with the uncertainty of it working and that I have my son who deserves to have holidays and nice things growing up...we are planning a holiday in June and also a trip to new York for January 2018 for my 30th birthday 

I'm excited for 2017 whatever it brings 

So what's everybody's dates? Also when is transfer after day 10 scan because knowing my look the optimal transfer date will be a bloody Sunday lol I'm clueless on the fet side of things xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I believe your clinic can tell you if a love birth has occurred. Failing that you should be able to apply to hfea for the information. 

And yes you should be able to do a natural cycle! My cycles aren't exactly the same each month. I get scanned from cd10 but I call when I get a positive OPK and transfer is 3 days later (or 5 days if you have a blast frozen)

Hope everyone's doing well. I had a +OPK yesterday so my FET should be first week of February. Glad to finally have dates x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita that is great news you have dates  I think my transfer is first week of Feb too yay let's hope we have some bloody good news ay lol 

I'm going to start my ovulation tests this cycle I think just to get an idea of things...thanks for the info on the fet that has cleared things up a bit for me 

Do you know how long after a failed fet you can start treatment for another fet? I know it's a bit crazy thinking like that but I just want to know my options if it does fail xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Is it ok to have the scratch done on day 20 of your cycle? They have said the 13th of Jan xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey hun. As politta said your clinic will let you know about live births x

As for treatment you'll be fine to go natural even with slightly irregular periods. They monitor your cycle. My consultant said 5 day blast is 7 days after first pos opk. 

If you go natural you can do back to back transfers xx


----------



## djjim22

Loopy - as the others have said your clinic may be able to let you know. Mine would only confirm the recipient had become pregnant but said I'd need to contact the hfea to find out about live birth. There is a form to fill in on the  website and then they send you a letter back with info of any live births. It was all very straight forward. When I had my daughter transfer was cd19 (she was a blastocyst) but I did a partially medicated cycle so not sure if this will differ in a natural cycle. I don't have the same length cycle every month, been tracking for the last year and I can be anywhere from 26-37 days but just have to ring clinic on first day of my period.

Pollita -glad to hear you have some dates! Exciting times for us all.

Larniegh - hope things are going to plan with you. Do you have an idea of transfer dates yet?

Hope everyone else is well.xx


----------



## trina123

Hey ladies hop your all well I had my scan saw a heart beat can't believe  it xx


----------



## kmurph83

Yay, great news Trina! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina what fantastic news happy new year hun xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Trina that is wonderful news. Are the doctors confident that you're on track? 

Afm had baseline today. Lining is 7.4mm and they're happy that's on target. So it's looking good  lead follie is 8.5mm which is also good  hoping for pos opk tues-thu next week. Eeek.


----------



## trina123

Yes I'm 6 weeks they couldn't see anything at first cos she was tucked right in the corner x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh that is brilliant news transfer will be soon yay xx

Trina again great news do you know your having a girl? Xx


----------



## trina123

Larniegh  great news hun xxx no loopy just don't like saying it xx


----------



## djjim22

Fantastic news Trina! 😊Xx


----------



## pollita

Trina, fantastic news, so please for you!

Larniegh, nearly transfer time!

Ladies, 2016 is going out with a literal bang 😂 Someone reversed into my car today and completely wrecked it. Got someone coming out to look at it next week but it doesn't drive, front ends all crumpled and I'm pretty sure it's a write off. I had an appointment tomorrow to part ex it for another car 😭 Good riddance to one awful year haha


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita omg hun 2016 has not been good to you roll on 2017  and let's hope things get better and better xx

Trina I know what you mean the word it isn't very nice at all I'm so chuffed for you hun xx

I have my scratch in 3 weeks and then I can finally look forward to transfer...I've had enough of waiting but I wanted to make sure I tried everything this time...I'm praying it works this time fingers crossed for all of us xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina that's amazing news!!!! Brilliant!!!!! 😊😊😊😊😊 xxxxxx

Pollita whaaaaaat! Hoping that your insurance company may actually turn things around for you with a write off. Definitely roll on 2017! Xxxxx

Loopy as the girls have said, there is a form on the hfea website  glad you have some dates in the diary xxxx

Dj when do you get started? Xxx

Afm the MRI I had showed I have a tiny pituitary tumour that looks like it was the cause of my raised prolactin, but my levels have now dropped back to normal range so it looks like it's stopped functioning   Also got an appointment in Coventry on the 20th with Dr Quenby, so perhaps we shall find some answers for our angels xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Politta that's probably the best thing that could happen! If they write off say you want more than they offer. They always go in low! And defo dont mention any of the issues it had  check out eBay for similar cars to see what they're fetching and make sure you get at least that. I know it's a faff to not have a car but this is honestly. A good thing. Let's hope it's the start of good things to come!! 

Madame glad your mri has given some answers and the tumour is now dormant. Hope that's the end of it now. And good luck with the consultant hun xx 

Loopy counting down the days I bet! Massive good luck xxx


----------



## trina123

Happy new year ladies   that 2017 brings baby dust to you  all xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks lovelies. Courtesy car has been arranged so at least I'll have transport in the meantime. Come on 2017, be a good 'un!

Madameg, glad you got some answers, although it's so puzzling isn't it! Hope you get more answers next month. 

Hello hello hello everyone else. Let's ring in a good year, I really hope 2017 holds lots of good news for us all xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi everyone,

This is my first time posting here so I will introduce myself...

My name is Hannah, I'm 28 and I'm at the start of my first IVF cycle. My partner (age 30) is donating her eggs at the Lister and I am going to carry.

We started off at the London Women's Clinic in August, having our internal scan and AMH tests done, but then decided to switch clinics. We have already had our initial consultation at the Lister and have our counselling and blood tests next week. After that I'm sure that the wait of up to 6 weeks will be irritating! Just eager to get started properly now!

Good luck to you all this year


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi everyone just a quickie 

I've booked a holiday for end of June if I get pregnant I will be about 22 weeks will that be OK to fly? We have said that 2017 is about getting out there and doing things so we just booked it today lol xx


----------



## pollita

loopy, how exciting! Where are you off to? 22 weeks is the best time in a pregnancy to travel! Hopefully you won't have a difficult pregnancy as that would be the only reason you wouldn't be able to go, otherwise in any regular pregnancy you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## pollita

hannahdaisy, sorry I missed your post! Welcome to the board and goood luck on your journey  The time flies by in the end but the anticipation is hard


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi pollita we are off to majorca just for a week as we are going new york in Jan 2018 for my 30th once this is paid we are going to book new york I'm so excited....this year we are just doing what we want to do instead of thinking what if all the time 

I feel bad if I get pregnant and have a baby in October and then go away for my 30th in Jan but it's only 4 nights and like I said I can't keep living by the ifs and buts life is too short

Hope your ok hun xx

Welcome hannahdaisy it really does fly by when things get started good luck xx


----------



## trina123

Loopy wow newYork xxx glad to see you planning things xx hi hannahdaisy  I was with the lister xx pollita did you get your car sorted xxx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, New York will be amazing either way, you won't regret booking it if you get pregnant (no, WHEN you get pregnant ) You can either take baby with you or if you have someone home you can trust to have him or her the 4 days will be too busy and exciting to miss them too much  You deserve it after all you've been through. 

I've booked to go to Oklahoma in May to visit friends, and I'm hoping and praying I'll be 18 weeks when I go   

Trina, how are you doing lovely? Hope you're feeling ok! 

I got a courtesy car this morning - a lovely, brand spanking new Mondeo which I actually love! No word on when they'll be coming to assess or take away my car, maybe they'll call tomorrow to let me know. At least I have a car in the meantime, and can get around.


----------



## djjim22

Hannahdaisy - Hi! Yes things do start to fly once you have appointments and things to look towards. We are all here to answer any questions you may have!

Loopy - as the others have said you'll be fine to fly. I think that's a great mindset to have, definitely don't put life on hold. Not a lot you can't do when you're pregnant as long as you're well. New York will be a blast! I went five days after my egg collection (Not that I would recommend that mind in hindsight!) and there really is so much to do you'll be back home before you even realise you've been away from the baby.

Trina - Hope things are still ok with you.

Pollita - Wow! Oklahoma! That will be fabulous. I've been looking for somewhere to go this summer... thinking maybe croatia?

Madameg - Sorry to hear the results of you MRI but at least it seems dormant and there is an answer to your high levels. Hopefully your appointment will bring more answers and a way forward. 

AFM I'm sure AF is on her way! Been spotting a bit today so hoping AF will be here in full force overnight and I can ring clinic first thing tomorrow to book baseline scan! My only problem is I had my smear test done in November and it came back inconclusive as they didn't collect enough cells but I can't have a repeat smear until Feb as you have to give three months for enough cells to grow back. Not sure whether they will let me continue with treatment without it?


----------



## pollita

I hear that Croatia is lovely, Djjim! Sorry to hear about your inconclusive results - I hope that they will let you continue otherwise


----------



## djjim22

Yeah I've heard it's meant to be beautiful and good weather! I'm hoping they will let me continue as it's not like they have come back with anything bad, more just that they didn't have enough cells to test. Probably because I was bleeding at the time (not easy to get an appointment for a smear let alone for an adequate time of the month!). Not sure how hot the clinics are on making sure you have an up to date smear.xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina hope your well hun when's your next scan? Xx

Pollita yeah my mom is going to have my son and if there is another addition she will be having them too...so that's all covered I just thought people would think bad of me for going and thank you hun xx

Djim can't believe you went 5 days after ec that must have been uncomfortable must have been a fab experience though I can't wait I know 12 months is a long time but I'm just so excited I never thought I'd ever get the chance to go...fingers crossed you are still able to go ahead with treatment it's so hard to time these things...I need to book in to have swabs done before treatment...Croatia would be amazing there is so many beautiful places out there xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies would love a holiday but really need to save as want our own house xx I'm OK worried alot since the bleeding and hardly any symptoms  next scan is 12 weeks but might book one before xx


----------



## KDJay

Sorry to jump in ladies, Trina big congrats!!! Such good news xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina I would book another scan just to put your mind at ease hun xx

Another question girls lol my consultant has said she wants to do my scratch on day 19 of my cycle is that going to be ok seems a little early to me xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey loopy. I've heard others have them a few days early. Im sure it'll be ok xxx

Trina its understandable that you'd want another scan. Defo get one booked. Or ask your midwife if she can help?  Everything crossed for you xx 

Kd lovely to hear from you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks Larniegh I will just accept it lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

When is cd19 for you hun? So exciting


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh it is the 12th of jan things are getting closer now how about you when is transfer scheduled? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Are you having 1 or 2 transferred? I'm only having 1 as twins wouldn't be the best idea if I've booked a holiday lol think I would be classed as high risk then xx


----------



## djjim22

Loopy - no neither can I! I don't think I quite realised what I was doing until after I'd done it. Clinic had said it was fine to go even if transfer had gone ahead but in hindsight it was a very busy holiday! You will thoroughly enjoy it and deserve a nice break away. I don't have any knowledge of when scratch should be done but I'm sure the clinic wouldn't suggest it if it wasn't the right time. 

Trina - as loopy says it might be an idea to book another scan to put your mind at rest but don't worry about lack of symptoms, doesn't mean anything is wrong (but we all know it's easier said than done when it comes to not worrying!)

KDJay -  hope things are good with you

Not a good day for me I'm afraid! Rang clinic this morning all excited, baseline scan booked for tomorrow, then got the phone call saying had I had my smear done? I explained the situation and the nurse said she would speak to the doctor and see if we could still go ahead. After an agonising wait for her to ring back the answer was no. I totally understand that they have to stick to protocols and that an up to date smear is something they need but I'm absolutely gutted after spending all of december counting down the days until AF would arrive. Can't have my repeat smear until 9th Feb then have to wait for results to arrive so it's looking like it will be March AF to start.


----------



## pollita

Oh no Djjim, what a disappointment  I'm so sorry.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Djim I really am sorry to hear this hun it's always devastating especially when you've been counting down the days xx


----------



## trina123

Oh no hun sorry  xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sorry to hear that news Djjim. I'm actually a little bit concerned about this myself...I've had had some issues with smears, was referred to the colposcopy clinic, ended up having some biopsies, ended up with LLETZ Dec '15. Got results from a smear back in Feb '16 which said it was fine and that I just needed a repeat one later on in the year. Ended up moving house, switching doctors etc and didn't manage to have one. The consultant at the Lister was happy with the Feb 16 one, but worried that I'll have my check up and that something will be wrong and interfere with the IVF treatment. Better to be safe anyway I suppose, if the IVF has to wait then it just has to wait!

Speaking of holidays, we booked New York in November, going there at the end of July. Obviously hoping to be pregnant by then if everything goes ok, and hoping that I'm not too tired or feeling too sick etc! Either way, I think through all of the stresses of the treatment, it's lovely for us to have a holiday to look forward to.


----------



## MadameG

Dj that's absolutely gutting, how frustrating! Xx

Hannah welcome to the thread  it might be a good idea to get that smear done now just in case - I'm sure it'll be normal and then you won't have that nagging thought once you start getting towards stims X 

Loopy New York and Majorca sound awesome! You can always just make sure your travel insurance is up to scratch in case you need to change anything. I'm also in the mind set of not putting anything on hold anymore, lots of concerts etc already in the diary! Xx

Pollita any car news? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Just a quick "Hugs all round" message xxx Sorry the smears are beig a faff. It's one of the worst parts of being a woman as it is   xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame lovely to hear from you glad to hear you are making plans too xx

Larniegh how you doing? Xx

Hannahdaisy bet you can't wait for your trip to New York...fingers crossed you are pregnant by that time xx

Just a quick 1 girls I had a positive ovulation test today is it 14 days from today or tomorrow I should be due on? Xx


----------



## pollita

AF do you mean loopy? It depends on your luteal phase. Mine is only 11 days, others can be 14+ days


----------



## Larniegh

Most people will be 14 days pos pos opk of they have a 28 day cycle but it can vary a lot. 

I'm ok. No pos opk for me yet. Driving me crazy now. 

Big hugs all round.


----------



## pollita

How annoying larniegh. Hope it arrives soon


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita yes that's what I meant lol how are you doing? Xx

Larniegh hope you see that positive test soon xx

I think mine is normally around 14 days I'm normally a 28/29 day cycle but who knows after last time lol bloody 33 days xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi again everyone, hope you're enjoying your weekend 

Got letters from the Lister yesterday with details of what we discussed during our initial consultation...and a bill for £250! Will be taking that with me on Tuesday to make sure that gets cancelled! Seen on here that this has happened to a few people and been called an admin error.

I am sure that so many of you will agree with me when I say that I feel as though this journey starts to take over most of your thoughts! Have spent the last few nights flicking through endless threads on here about IVF and mainly about egg sharing at the Lister, one has 800 odd pages! 

Just feel such a mix of emotions about it all. It's so exciting and I can't wait to get started properly, but then obviously a bit nervous about certain things! Once Tues is over (counselling and blood tests) I think it'll feel like ages waiting for the results. They've advised 6 weeks, but hoping that it will be quicker than that!

Any other teachers in here? Anticipating how much time myself and my partner will need out of school and just hoping that they continue to be supportive about it all!


----------



## KDJay

Hi Hannah, yes just call the cashiers at the lister and I am sure they will cancel it although they may have out it through for you or your partners consultation (whoever is not donating) as the egg sharer gets everything free but not the partner in inter partner ; however sayin that I also got billed and just called them and got it cancelled. Also it didn't take 6 weeks to get the genetic tests back but the one thing that usually delays is the gp letter so I would chase that with your gp xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hmm, that's true...we did get told that we'd have a few extra fees when it came to the transfer and the extra medication etc but didn't realise the consultation would be something we'd pay for. Didn't think of that, thank you!

Hopefully we're the same and they go through a bit quicker! Feeling eager now!

Yes, I've heard that! As I said previously, we've recently moved and got a new GP so not quite sure how reliable they are, but I will certainly be on their case if needs be!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all need your advice (sorry if tmi)

Well me and oh have ended up doing the deed and now I'm worried as my scratch is due next week...I feel so stupid but it's the first night in ages we actually had the house to ourselves  (my son is at my moms)  and we just got carried away...we haven't gotten pregnant naturally in 6 years so I doubt very much I will now but do I tell the clinic we have had intercourse and just go ahead with transfer without the scratch or lie and just have the scratch done...I really don't know what to do I've only had 1 failed ivf so I'm not sure if the scratch is even worth having so confused right now  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sorry for the me post xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy I'm no expert on such things, though im inclined to think that after all these years you're probably as well to go ahead and have the scratch done. Don't beat yourself up for wanting to be close to your husband. Call your clinic and ask what they would advise is best or you'll just beat yourself  xxx 

Afm I've surged today so I'll be in for my ET on Saturday. Eeek


----------



## pollita

I hav I idea what to do sorry loopy. Hope the clinic can give you some good advice!

Larniegh, glad you finally surged. roll on Saturday!

Afm, approx 24 days to transfer!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh fantastic news yay...everything crossed for you xx

Tbh i just going to have my scratch done there's no chance I will be pregnant as I have never got pregnant with my oh plus I've got to have swabs done I think mine have run out but even if I don't have the scratch we are going to go ahead with treatment...it's all so stressful xx

How is everybody else doing? Any news from anyone xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita that isn't long hun I think mine is similar to your dates...I just want to be pupo again fingers crossed we both get our little miracles xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy big hugs sweetie. I can understand how you're feeling babes. Fc this is the cycle for you xx

Pol exciting stuff hun.  Whoop!! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just had a long conversation with oh and I think we have decided not to have the endometrial scratch with this cycle we are going to see how this works out and if it fails we will try the scratch with the last frozen embie...it's been a hard decision to make but because I have previously had a child naturally and the clinic haven't picked up on any relevant issues with me then we just what to see where nature takes us...I'm hoping this is the right decision but ivf is trial and error and if it's meant to be it will be xxx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh happy surge day for yesterday! Only a few days till pupo!!!!! xxxx

Pollita your cycle is creeping closer quickly now. Did your insurance company come up trumps? xxx

Loopy fingers crossed it's all for the best lovely. Are you doing a natural cycle? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy so long as you are happy with your decision I wish it all the best xx The key thing is to not beat yourself up about any choices you make. You're doing the best that you can and are a strong lady xx

Madame how are things coming for you now??

AFM pos ovulation is a good thing. The fact I want to finish unbuttoning the man I work with's shirt is less good! I swear he knows when I'm going to ovulate and dresses provactively on purpose!!!! LOL.


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh that's hilarious     you'll have to nip home for a cold shower. Things are alright, surge day for me too yesterday so I can plan some flights BUT the current plan (which changes all the time) is to send the bloods off to the lab in Athens next week, then the recurrent mc appointment on the 20th, see what Quenby says and then if we are not a DQ alpha match (via Athens bloods), go for a frosty rescue mission with FET following Quenby's advice. Backup plan if we are a match is to do a fresh cycle in Athens with donor sperm. But then my head questions whether maybe donor iui is better as less drugs but then my lining is a bit naff without stims......and that's all without knowing what the immunes bloods may or may not show. Too. Many. Choices. And too impatient now! We shall see   xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Frostie Rescue Mission! I love that!!!!    

Can understand that it's all a lot to think about. Might be worth a shot at IUI with some drugs for the lining. I think they can give you a less invasive drug combo to get that going.   Hope your results come back ok and the miscarriage clinic can help you out. It's great that you have options either way. You hoping to be going from next cycle or will that be calling it a bit close?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh lmao at ripping your co-worker shirt off tbf I never get like that other than the other night lol its weird isn't it...are you having a medicated fet? Xx

Madame it is good that you seem to have all options covered really hope 2017 is your year xx

Afm cancelled my scratch today and we are just going to see what this natural fet brings...I've struggled today found out 2 people are pregnant and seen my cousins little girl I really could just break down but I don't think I have the strength to pull myself back together so I need to hold it together for now...just knowing that these last 2 chances are all we are going to have to get pregnant...don't see the point in talking to anyone other than you girls as no-one understands what I'm going through...thought I was getting better with everything but having this fet has just brought it all back 

Really hope we all get good news this year it has been such a long  journey and we all deserve to get our happy ending...I don't think I could have got through all this if it wasn't for you all so I just want to say thank you xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pressed the wrong button lol 

Pollita hope your well hun cutting down them days until transfer xx

Trina hope your good? When is your next scan? Xx

Djim hope your doing ok xx

Hannahdaisy hope your getting on ok? Hope you got that fee wavered too xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I'm with you, I think it is very hard for anyone that hasn't gone through treatment to understand it all. My dentist asked today if we were 'going to have another crack at IVF'   She means well but she has no idea the mental and physical toll it takes, it's not just like going for a walk in the park. Those two chances are all you'll need lovely, keep the PMA   xxxx

Larneigh did you make it through the day without a faux pas?  I think the earliest we could do a fresh cycle is March, although I have been know to dive straight in if the option is there! Are you having any luteal support after transfer? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

To put everyone's mind at ease I didn't attack the man. Have him a shoulder massage though. Just to be close. Lol. Ovulating makes me a total mental case. Lol

Loopy and Madame you're right that people just dont get it. This isn't anywhere near as fun as just having regular sex to achieve the goal but noone will get that unless they're in the same boat. People just dont understand things that happen to other people. 

Loopy I'm glad you're settled on your approach now. I think it's improtabt to 've comfortable with your choices.  Are you too late to have your transfer this month now? 

Madame I get what you mean about snatching the earliest chance. Either way hope it's a sticky one for you xx and yes I'm having 2 utogestan a day from transfer. Xx


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, good job on not ripping his shirt of haha

Hope everyone's ok! AF arrived today as I expected and I screamed with joy so loud i wonder what the neighbours think haha

Omg pleeeeeease let this work  

What do I do? Just call the clinic and tell the receptionist it's started?!?! I'm lost!


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Pollita

Give the clinic a call, let them know you're CD1. They'll book in a scan from around Day 10 to check that your progressing nicely. You'll be in for a couple of progress scans until you surge   So excited for you!!! You'll be in next week Thursday I would think! I have absolutely everything crossed for you, even my legs, althought that might have to do with the amount of tea I've had to drink today


----------



## pollita

Thanks   Baseline booked, roll on FET!

Now, off to indulge in something to help the cramps


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies great news on you being pupo soon xxx I have a scan booked for tomorrow  so nervous and it's so hard when you hear sad news from other ladies x


----------



## pollita

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Trina. Are you about 8 weeks now? x


----------



## trina123

Yes hun 8 weeks Thursday x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Loopy - best of luck to you with the FET!

Good news for you too, Pollita 

Hope everything goes well tomorrow, Trina!

Got a bit of a shock at my appointment today. Luckily that £250 seems to have been cleared, although ended up paying £90 for a prescription of Synarel and have to pay £580 either at the end of this week or start of next week depending on period dates. Thought I was just going in for some chats and basic tests, but have ended up starting my practice monitored cycle! During one of the talks I was told that I needed to see another nurse/sonographer to go through dummy run dates etc and she just so happened to have a free slot today. Very glad about that because I think my school will end up getting annoyed about giving me time out of class.

Started the Synarel tonight and just hoping that I don't get any horrid side effects!

Forgot to ask at my appointments today, should we start to take some sort of pre-pregnancy vitamins yet? Been looking at a few online but wasn't sure when it was worth starting.


----------



## pollita

Hannahdaisy, yes, start taking a prenatal vitamin asap. There are conception ones out there, but I was told that as long as I had one with adequate folic acid that was ok. I'm taking a conception one right now anyway because I found 3 months worth on offer haha


----------



## MadameG

Good luck tomorrow Trina     xxxxx

Pollita yeah!!! EXCITING!!!!!!!! xxxx

Hannah I'm now on Proxeed and was on Pregnacare for the best part of the last 5 years. It's expensive but my hair now grows amazingly fast! And so does DH's   Are you doing a monitored cycle to see how you will sync up with your partner? xxxxx

Larneigh I also felt a tad fruity and decided to grab out some stockings to spice things up a bit. Started putting them on and they were anti embolism ones from ohss 🙈🙈🙈 not quite the look I was going for! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame lol about the stockings bet your OH would have laughed xx

Hannahdaisy thanks hun...great that you got to do all that at your appointment....I was on seven seas trying for a baby 3 months before egg collection but I am only on folic acid now getting ready for fet xx

Trina hope today goes well be lovely to have some good news xx

Pollita fantastic news on af transfer really isn't that far away yyeeeesssssss 😀 xx

Larniegh yep to late for transfer this month as I ovulated on Saturday so transfer prob would have been tomorrow but atleast I get a little bit longer to get my body ready for transfer...no more alcohol for me lol xx

Afm no news I think transfer is going to be around the 9th Feb so a month away yet just really hope it works would be lovely to have some good news...hope af turns up on time which it should if I ovulated Saturday which would have been cd 14 has a positive opk on Sunday too not sure if this is normal xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy I frequently have them 2 days in a row, don't worry. Just depends on how your body produces LH. Shame that you're too late for this month (I would probably have begged!) but you're totally right that you can get yourself 100% ready for it. And we all know how quickly it all comes around! 

Madame that's just too funny! And totally what I would do. I remember getting a sexy Mrs Santa outfit once but then I couldn't get it off of me! Was hysterical.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies loving all the sex talk lol xxx scan went well still have a bleed smaller but closer to the sac so abit worried and bigger news it's twins


----------



## Larniegh

Ah that's amazing! I wonder if that's why your sac was a strange shape  FC it all goes to plan and is a super super boring pregnancy.


----------



## pollita

Wow twins, congrats! Glad scan went well. Bleeding with twins is quite common


----------



## MadameG

Trina wow! Congratulations!!! Also wishing you the most mundane pregnancy possible  xxxx

Larneigh     xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina massive congrats hun twins that is amazing wishing you all the best for your pregnancy xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Congratulations Trina!

Madame, that did make me laugh!

Thanks for all of the vitamin comments. I'm a bit of a wimp with swallowing tablets without a coating. What are these tablets like? I never used to take paracetamol because of it being all powdery and gross! 

And yes, doing a monitored cycle. It's to check that the medication works so that when my partner has all of her meds and EC etc they know that I'll definitely be ready. Unfortunately looks like it'll be a little while until she actually starts properly. Blood tests from yesterday will be around 4-6 weeks, then matching, then being synced with the pill etc. I'm eager for it to fully get going. Does feel good in a weird way though, to actually be starting the monitored cycle at least!


----------



## kmurph83

Congratulations Trina, hope the pregnancy goes smoothly from now. I had quite a few episodes of spotting during my first trimester with twins but last one was at 13 weeks and been fine since so hopefully this will all settle down for you. Is there just one sack? Does this mean that one of the embryos split and you're having identicals?

Good luck everyone else, looks like there's a few starting treatment soon so can't wait to start seeing some bfp's on here, you all deserve it.

Afm, 24 weeks today, can't believe how quick it's going, got a maximum of 13 weeks left before I meet my babies. Got another scan today to check they are both still growing well. Xx


----------



## trina123

Thanks ladies kmurph  good luck with your scan wow not long left x she thinks it's the same but not sure I'm going to a scan for 10 weeks still in shock but don't won't to get my hopes to high yet x


----------



## trina123

Ladies I'm getting so freaked out so many ladies having bad news I'm so worried now


----------



## KDJay

Trina if I was u I would stay off the early pregnancy boards if that's where u are seeing bad news, it can make u so paranoid. Wishing u a healthy pregnancy. Reading the bleeding with twins thread will give u lots of comfort xxxx


----------



## trina123

Thank kd I'm freaking out so much   feel so bad for the ladies but getting so stressed  x


----------



## KDJay

Trina I was the same, and then someone said that sometimes u only hear the bad news as that's when people speak out lots of people will be having good news or no news and u won't hear from them so it gives a biased view of what is likely to happen. I know how u feel we had heavy bleeding and my gf would wake up throughout the night all the way through the pregnancy to check for bleeding it sent us mental! Now I can't believe she is here and healthy after all that worry xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Google isn't always your friend. Nor are these boards sometimes. Keep in mind that success rates by your stage massively outweigh losses. Xxx

Loopy big hugs just because you deserve them  

Hannah hope you dont wait long. The waiting is the worst bit by far!!! 

Everyone else big loves

Afm ET at 12 tomorrow. Scary times ahead. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh good luck for transfer hun I have everything crossed for you you defo deserve this to work...cant believe how quick it has come round xx

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing well xx


----------



## trina123

Larniegh super luck and hugs for you for et


----------



## kimijack

evening all

hope everyones ok 

im a newbie here 

we started our egg sharing/ivf journey today ..

scared and excited all in one its a random feeling from not being able to sleep at night so much info spinning round in my head ahhh lol driving my hubby insane haha

well we had our Amh results and were 28.2  fsh 3.7 and my hubby got checked and was all great  so now were on the wait for the chromosone tests so much waiting  have to be a really patient person i supose and its not my greatest point lol... i like it all done yesterday 

on the upside the consultant was brilliant at crgw in wales made us feel comfortable even thou hubby was nervous lol

well anyway be lovely to chat to people in the same boat  xx


----------



## pollita

Welcome Kimijack, quite a few of us at with CRGW - fantastic clinic  Good luck with your journey! Once it all starts happening it's pretty quickly but the waiting initially is a killer. Good luck!


----------



## pollita

Happy transfer day, larniegh! Think pregnant thoughts  🎉


----------



## hannahdaisy

Best of luck, Larniegh!

Welcome Kimijack, I'm also in the early stages of the IVF journey.

So I had my appointment on Tues, period was due on Wednesday so I was advised to start Synarel straight away. It's now Saturday and I still have no period! I was told that it may make it late but does anybody have any experiences with this? I need to ring the hospital when it starts to book in a scan and it's hard with work because I can't tell them which day I'll need some time out on!

I was told that the scan takes place on day 2-5, so does this mean we have an internal scan whilst we're bleeding? Doesn't sound great!

Also, I was told that I have to pay £580 at the first scan, which was already a shock considering that waiting for January payday is always a pain, but then I realised yesterday that it will be even more than that because I need to pay for the Progynova and the pessaries. Any idea how much they will cost on top of the monitored cycle fee? The Synarel was £90.


----------



## pollita

Progynova is very cheap in comparison to other drugs, £20 at my clinic for a big pack! As for the scan, yes sadly you do have it while you're still bleeding but don't worry. They see it all the time and it's handled really well so it won't be an issue


----------



## MadameG

Pessaries are around £20 a box too, so not the end of the world  can you get a breakdown of prices to put your mind at ease? Fertility is an expensive game sadly. It's normal for it to be a few days late too, good luck with it all xxxx

Larneigh good luck lovely!!!!!!!!! Sending sticky stuff from across the bridge xxxxx

Welcome kimijack xxxx

Trina take one day at a time hunny, taking it easy and staying positive is all you can do. Totally agree that you'll always here more bad news than good xxxxx

Love to all the gang xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks ladies. Im pupo now. My little embryo had. Started to hatch already which was mental. Had a bit of trouble getting to my cervix today which is normal on a natural cycle apparently so feeling sore. They did it ultrasound guided today so I have a pic of embryo in situ. The whole this is so so strange.


----------



## pollita

Yay so glad, it all sounds so promising. When is otd?


----------



## Larniegh

Otd is 27th. So a loooooooooong way yet.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh yay for being pupo good luck hun hope this is your time xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Pollita and Madame  As I said, just the worst month for it to happen really with the early Christmas payday! Just wondered what to expect when I'm handed that prescription bill! Thank you for the reassurance about the lateness too.

Good luck, Larniegh!


----------



## trina123

Yayyy larniegh congratulations on being pupo


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! Not for the soreness, poor floofy. May the days fly by xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks ladies. Been having cramps all day like after a smear. A wasnt exactly gentle with me today so ended up being ultrasound guided to make sure she was in the right place. So I have a scan pic with a little white dot. Which oddly looks like it's in the middle of a baby because of the angle of my uterus and bladder.  Lol!!!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

How is everyone? It's been a bit quiet for the past few days. Hope everything is good 

I've got an appointment for my scan tomorrow, as my period finally decided to show up (6 days late!!). Still cringing a bit at the idea of an internal scan whilst being right in the middle of a period but oh well, I suppose they do this every day!


----------



## pollita

They really are used to it, don't worry  Only once I've had to have a scan during a bleed and it was ok. Just take some baby wipes to clean up after your scan as you're getting dressed - they only give tissues usually so I take a pack of flushable toilet wipes with me and they work well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Larniegh

Trust me Hannah they've seen it all and to them your vagina mid period is like a cut on the hand to anyone else. It's not even a blip of them radar. 

Hope the scan goes ok for you sweetie.


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime

Hello ladies.. not sure if this is best place to be, I'm just looking for some advise.. I popped into clinic today for my AMH blood test to begin a fresh cycle.. the receptionist suggested we look into egg sharing (something I hadn't really considered before) my husband works away and we're keeping this cycle to ourselves so just looking to talk.. see if it's something we will consider.. any advice? Pros/Cons? Xx


----------



## pollita

Welcome!

The pros are easy - free/cheap IVF, and the benefit of knowing you're helping someone else have the chance to become a parent  

Cons: It generally takes longer to start IVF than if you're paying for your own cycle. Screening tests take up to 8 weeks to come back depending on the clinic (which you don't have to be tested for if you're not donating eggs), and you're also at the mercy of the recipient, as in if they want to delay treatment for a month or two for a holiday or because they have a cyst or any number of other reasons, you have to just wait. It varies from clinic to clinic but at mine it took about 4-6 months from applying for egg-sharing to actually starting IVF.

Another con, is that if you don't get enough eggs at egg collection you may have to donate them all to the recipient and go back for your own cycle at another date (although some clinics give you the option to pay for the entire cycle if you don't have enough collected)

More drugs being put into your body, slightly increased risk of OHSS because they're aiming to get more eggs out of you in one go

And you have to ask yourself how you would feel if it worked for your recipient but not for you (this has happened to me and it's very difficult to deal with)

That being said, I wouldn't change it at all and would do egg-sharing all over again if they let me


----------



## Larniegh

Can't really expand on that much. 

For me I looked to my own life. I lost my son in February 2016 and I know how much having empty arms can ache. The way I see it, women who can't use their own eggs/have no eggs etc must feel rather similar. I felt that if I could take away that agony then I wanted to do that. My recipient is now about 16 weeks pregnant which I personally feel bloody over the moon about. It smarted that my own embryo didn't stick, but overall the experience was humbling and I would do it again if I had to. (REALLY hope I dont because IVF is no easy task!!) 

There are quite a few of us on here who have done it. I'd suggest reading back over the threads but they're LONG.  Any specific questions let us know. 

FYI from my initial consultation to embryo transfer took 5 months in total. It varies by clinic. Some people don't have any wait and some can wait a couple of months. It really just depends on the clinic and the women in need of a donor. 

Hope your cycle this time is a success whatever you choose to do. xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hi, 

I have egg shared too, I had my initial consultation in the September and got BFP in December so it doesn't always take a while. Unlike others I didn't feel at the mercy of the recipient so much, one wanted to have a holiday so they were just going to match me with another and then when my recipient pulled out I still went ahead with EC and it didn't affect our plan at all. My biggest concern through it all was that I wouldn't get enough eggs to donate and have treatment ourselves. At the time at our clinic if you didn't get enough to egg share you can donate all your eggs to the receipient and then you get the next cycle all to yourselves for free. One thing to look out for is what the terms are at your clinic, lots of clinics have different rules. some you pay for the intial tests, some you pay for medication, I chose mine because the tests, treatment and meds were free. 

It worked for us first time egg sharing but it didn't work for our receipient who used my frozen eggs so I don't know how hard it would be to be in the reverse position - I can imagine it must be heartbreaking but also promising that your eggs 'work' and so they hopefully will work for you next time too. 

I didn't realise how much I was emotionally connected to the receipient and her welfare until she pulled out the day before EC and I was devastated (I don't really know why) I just think I had psyched myself up to a scenario that didn't pan out. 

It is a lot to think about but the more you get into the route the more you get excitement about helping someone else. xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi I've egg shared twice once 2014 and now have a 17 month old just done egg share again end of last year and got a bfp but early days I was at the lister so didn't pay anything I would do it but find it very stressfull


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime

Thank you for all you replies.. I have booked an appointment with the nurse for next week just to get some further info, with our clinic we'd pay £850 in total which in contrast to the 5k for a full cycle is really appealing but I don't want to make the wrong decision by basing it on finances.. I'm not sure that our clinic gives any information about the recipient so I think I'd just put it out my mind that half my eggs would be leaving me and focus on what I have for myself.. I've also been told if less than 8 are retrieved and I choose to donate them  our next cycle is free.. I produced a healthy amount in my first cycle so am positive I would again but who knows? I've also been put  off fet for numerous personal reasons and would hate to discard eggs when they could help someone.. I think the whole assisted conception is stressful but I guess it prepares us for parenting!!


----------



## 2ForJoy

I shared in 2015 and was first time lucky with my gorgeous 18mo to sho for it! 

My reasons for sharing were slightly different...years ago before we had if diagnosed I was on the tube and saw an advert for donor eggs...I said "I would like to do that after we've started our family". 

Ffwd 6ish years and Dh was diagnosed with non obstructive azoospermia...donor or adoption were our only options. So I thought hey...wonder if I could share? Contacted lister and 4 months later we were in our sharing cycle!! Could have been earlier but my recipient had a holiday (wasn't expecting a quick match) then I had pre planned work commitments.

Just before ec we were looking at 8-10 eggs but when I woke up it was a lovely 16! 8 each! Unfortunately neither of us had any suitable for freezing but both were successful first time with blasts (mine was 4aa). 

I wasn't going to have anymore after a vvv traumatic birth that almost resulted in the loss of my life...twice...however I've always wanted 2 kiddies. That decision was made for us when we got contacted by clinic saying the recipient would like to go again... I saw my nhs gyne consultant who believes I'm not at risk of recurrence so we have provisionally booked to do it all again this year  

yes I am very nervous...what if I'm not successful but they are? What if I'm successful but they're not? What if I produce a crappy number or quality of eggies? I don't know. 

But I would recommend seeking counselling as that helps with these issues ..ultimately would you be ok with receiving contact from a donor conceived person in 18 years?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you for the reassurance, it was all fine, of course!  I knew I was being silly, but you psych yourself up I suppose! Scan went well and now I've started to take the Progynova too. 

Also, welcome  myself and my partner decided to egg share because we know how it feels to want a baby and not be able to make one. We are in need of sperm and we just imagined how these women in need of donor eggs are feeling. There are obviously all the financial pros too, which we can't ignore!


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies how are you all? Congratulations KMurphy and Trina on your twins! 

Not a lot going on with me, I have 5 weeks left on maternity leave and I'm dreading leaving my babies. My twins are nearly 7 months old! Xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi fay great to hear from you wow time has gone quick thank you a few downs this time for me but it's early days x


----------



## KDJay

Oh Fay good to hear from u! Gosh can't believe u only have 5 weeks left, where does the time go? Who is having the babies when u work? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

KDJay said:


> Oh Fay good to hear from u! Gosh can't believe u only have 5 weeks left, where does the time go? Who is having the babies when u work? Xxx


They will be with our parents for 2 days and in nursery for 1 day...I'm only going back part time. I've had a job offer to work from home so I'm undecided on what to do. How are you Kdjay? Xx


----------



## pollita

Lovely to hear from your Fay, I cannot believe how fast the time has gone and you're heading back to work soon! How are the babies doing? And how are you two coping with two little ones again?  

Hope everyone else is ok. I had my baseline yesterday and still very quiet (which I expected as I'm a late ovulator) but it looks like I may have PCOS as well, just to fight another battle. If I do then it would explain a whole lot (high AMH, difficulty losing weight, random hair growth, bad egg quality etc etc) but it's just another thing to deal with if that's the case. Back in on Wednesday for another scan.


----------



## Larniegh

I caved and weed on an opk because I was sure it would be negative and never seen such a dark line   that I dont live to regret doing that.


----------



## trina123

Aww wow larniegh xxx pollita sorry to hear that


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh can't wait to read when you've caved on the hpt     xxx

Fay wow can't believe it! They must be tiny people now rather than ickle babas. Hope you're good hunny and hope the return to work goes well xxxx

Pollita I'm sure things will move along swiftly from the second scan and sorry to hear about the pcos, although it's not the end of the world but still sucky! Keep an eye on your sugar intake as that can make it all worse. Keep us updated lovely xxxxx

Cortney are you still reading?? You must be near popping by now! Xx

Trina how long till the next scan? Xx

Hiya to the new ladies and everyone I've missed  xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi madam how are you x I went to book with my midwife and she wants me to have a scan at epu first so scan Wednesday very nervous x


----------



## KDJay

Fay that sounds perfect for childcare! Hope all goes well! 

Hope all those new and old are doing well. Will have my fingers crossed for u Trina, know how stressful this is for u, the 2ww has nothing on the wait for the first scan. 

We are doing well, lo is nearly 5 months old and is a little sweetie, still can't believe she is here and to stay! Sending u lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey ladies just a quick one as still in hospital so will catch up as soon as we're home! I had my baby boy last Wednesday at 9.24pm weighing 5lb4oz! So in love. My waters broke on Tuesday morning at 3am but never went into to labour so was induced and he came out head and arm so have 3rd degree tear but feeling ok, we have to stay in hospital for a week as lo is on antibiotics for a week as risk of infection and he needed help to breath when he was born!!

Your turn next ladies xxx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney massive congratulations!!!!!! Eeeeeeee!!!!!!! So happy for you 😊😊😊😊😊😊😊 mega ow to the tear, wishing a very speedy recovery to you both ❤ Xxx


----------



## pollita

Congratulations Cortney, glad he arrived safe and sound and hope you can go home soon x


----------



## pollita

Larniegh said:


> I caved and weed on an opk because I was sure it would be negative and never seen such a dark line  that I dont live to regret doing that.


How did I miss this?! &#127881;&#127881;&#127881; one day to go to otd and hpt


----------



## kmurph83

Congratulations Cortney!! Wonderful news!

Lovely to hear from you Fay, can't believe your twins are 7 months old now!! I'm doing ok, 25 weeks now with my 2, barely had a bump until 18 weeks but then it suddenly popped and I'm pretty big now! 

Trina, hope everything is still going ok with you.

Larnrigh, good luck for testing, I can't believe your willpower!! I've got everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and good luck to anyone doing transfers this month xxx


----------



## trina123

HI all congratulations hun xxxx xxxx great to hear from you all wow 25 weeks that has gone fast x


----------



## Larniegh

Congratulations Courtney xxx hope you heal up nice and quick. 

Kmurph 25 already?!? Gosh that has flown by. Not long to go now xx 

Trina you still doing ok?? Xx

Thanks Pollita. More like a week to go till Otd and hpt. Lol. I'd officially be late today if it wasn't for the dreaded progesterone. But maybe that's why it's stuck. Eeek.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney congrats on the birth of your baby boy...hope you both recover soon and get to go home xxx

Larniegh have you done a test? Your OTD is tomorrow isn't it? So exciting xx

Kmurph wow 25 weeks hope all is well xx

Madame hope your ok hun lovely to hear from you xx

Pollita hope you ovulate soon hun...I know poos isn't the greatest but it can be managed xx

Kdjay lovely to hear about lo 5 months that has gone quick xx

Fay so lovely to hear from you can't believe the twins are 7 months wow I really didn't think it had been that long xx

Afm no news waiting for af to show so we can get ready for transfer...so bloody excited now but also nervous I hope 2017 has started off with a bang and we see loads of bfps on here xx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh my AF is here on schedule today so I am keeping her here for you! Eeee!! XXXX 

Loopy transfer is just around the corner for you too, how exciting! Xx

Kmurph have you got to the waddling stage yet?! Have you got an eviction date planned or are you going for natural? Xx

Trina only a few more days for you, keep sane hunny xxxx

KD lovely to hear from you  have you got any more embies left for a potential round two?! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Well af has arrived for me too so I shall be phoning the clinic tomorrow...just wandering if they will count today as my first day or tomorrow will have to asked them...so glad it has turned up on time transfer should be scheduled for about the 10th Feb xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Happy news loopy!! When did your period start timewise? You going completely natural or medicated? So excited for you. Have a good feeling about this one.  I think post ivf sometimes our bodies just can't handle it but on a FET with a bit of a break it can be a success. Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

It started at 2pm but I still haven't had a full flow yet so I reckon tomorrow will be first day...I'm going completely natural if everything is ok at the scan...thanks Larniegh that means alot...I'm really scared incase it doesn't work as I know we only have these 2 little frosties left and thats it for us...how are you doing? You excited for tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm Defo feeling better this time around so I hope you do as well. 

Just realised I wrote the wrong date for Otd. Its not until Friday. But yes Im excited and terrified all at once. eek


----------



## loopy loo1017

I really hope it works for you this time hun you really deserve it...as I said earlier I really hope this thread has nothing but bfps on it  I'm watching baby programmes don't know why I do it to myself lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

I know what you mean. I do the same. Here's to 2017 - the year of bfps.


----------



## MadameG

Joining the club - browsed Pinterest for baby rooms. Sat and cried. Pleeeeeeease be nice to us all 2017 xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh here's to 2017 xx

Madame hun I know how you feel I'm really hoping our dreams come true this year...everytime I see a baby or a toddler I just keep thinking I hope that's me 1 day plus when I'm at work I'm wanting to buy all the baby stuff as it's baby event  so hard not to buy but don't want to jinx anything xx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm the same. I even thought about shipping the baby stuff I have out to my sister but that felt superstitious and silly. I just keep thinking about the saying not get a pram before the baby is in the house. Then tell myself to stop being a moron because there are people across the world with baby stuff well before baby is born. 

Really hope you both get to splash out at the next baby event xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks my lovelies    

Larneigh have you managed to stay away from the pee sticks Xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Since the opk on Saturday I've been good. Lol. Wish I hadnt tested early now though! I was bleeding by this point on the fresh cycle and knew it was over, so this is just torture to see if the embie has stuck around ok. I feel queasy today which I hope is a good sign but I get queasy before my AF these days too. So I have no idea if it's a good thing or not. Argh!


----------



## KDJay

Thank you loopy and Madame - really hoping that this is your time too, you really deserve a break. i want to come back on here and see lots of BFPs! Madame - we only had one frostie, want to try with it sooner rather than later so we just know where we stand and whether I need to do another egg sharing cycle but have to wait to stop breast feeding first 

Cortney - wow congrats, remember when you joined us on here only seemed the other day! hope you are both good. 

Kmurphy - same as you cannot believe you are 25 weeks

Wishing everyone lost of baby dust xxx


----------



## trina123

Kd that's great news your going for number 2 x larniegh you have great will power I'm bad for testing xx can't wait to see bfp on here xx


----------



## Fay2410

pollita said:


> Lovely to hear from your Fay, I cannot believe how fast the time has gone and you're heading back to work soon! How are the babies doing? And how are you two coping with two little ones again?
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. I had my baseline yesterday and still very quiet (which I expected as I'm a late ovulator) but it looks like I may have PCOS as well, just to fight another battle. If I do then it would explain a whole lot (high AMH, difficulty losing weight, random hair growth, bad egg quality etc etc) but it's just another thing to deal with if that's the case. Back in on Wednesday for another scan.


Sorry for late reply pollita - the babies are doing great thank you, little boy still wakes me a couple of times in the nights for his dummy or a cuddle and little girl is a dream, she has slept for 12 hours since 10 weeks old!! Having two babies is hard work but at the same time it's amazing! How long until you have your next try? I'm praying 2017 is your year, you really do deserve your happy ending xx


----------



## pollita

Wow Fay, what a good little girl you have sleeping from 10 weeks! Definitely a blessing when you have two babies  

I have one frozen embryo which I'm hoping to transfer next week. I'm hoping and praying it works because I doubt I'll be able to afford another IVF for a long, long time  Just had to buy another car as mine packed in and that's wiped me out. I'll have to get another job and save for a year or so I think. Trying not to think that far ahead because it's upsetting me  x


----------



## Fay2410

pollita said:


> Wow Fay, what a good little girl you have sleeping from 10 weeks! Definitely a blessing when you have two babies
> 
> I have one frozen embryo which I'm hoping to transfer next week. I'm hoping and praying it works because I doubt I'll be able to afford another IVF for a long, long time  Just had to buy another car as mine packed in and that's wiped me out. I'll have to get another job and save for a year or so I think. Trying not to think that far ahead because it's upsetting me  x
> 
> Pollita, it only takes that one golden embryo! In my 3 cycles my worst grade embryos are currently tucked up in bed so you never know! What grade is your embryo? I'm considering donating my eggs again to crgw, but I wouldn't want ivf again as I already have my hands full x


----------



## pollita

I hope so! It's a day 3, 8-celled but with fair fragmentation. Out of 27 eggs only 2(!) fertilised, and this one was the only one left on day 3


----------



## kmurph83

Hi Madame, no not waddling yet but not sure how much longer for! I'm still working full time at the moment and on my feet most of the day so at the moment I'm all bump, it's crazy how quick it's grown in just the last couple of weeks though! I've been booked in for a section at 37 weeks if they haven't decided to come by themselves before then. This might change nearer the time but the consultant said it was easier to get the date booked in and then cancel rather than wait. Hope everything is going well for you xx


----------



## Larniegh

Bfp for me this morning 11dp5dt  eeeeeek!!


----------



## kmurph83

Yay!!! Congratulations Larneigh, so happy for you xxx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉!!!! Congrats lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh that is absolutely brilliant news so so happy for you hun   xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks ladies  Not really sunk in yet. Not really excited or stressed yet which is a good thing I think! Ha! 

Can't wait to hear that you've both had your BFPs this cycle too. And Politta too!


----------



## pollita

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! Huge congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks! Your turn next xx


----------



## trina123

Congratulations  larniegh  xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Trina , how are things going with you at the minute?


----------



## trina123

Going epu today for a scan nothe till 2.40 I'm so worried and nervous as been hAvington cramps and lack of symptoms


----------



## Larniegh

That can be totally normal so don't get stressed just yet. How many weeks are you now? My manager didn't have any pregnancy symptoms at all!


----------



## trina123

10 weeks tomorrow  x


----------



## Larniegh

Gosh that feels as though it's gone so quick. Hope scan goes well xx


----------



## pollita

Trina, hope it's good news at your scan! Let us know how it goes. Thinking of you!


----------



## KDJay

trina hope it goes ok xxx


----------



## trina123

Thanks ladies all good they are a rare type of twins share the same sac but a membrane down the middle never heard of that before x


----------



## KDJay

What a relief Trina! Are they identical twins then? Did one embryo split? X


----------



## MadameG

Fabulous news Trina 🎉🎉🎉 I'm sure you'll be watched like a hawk for the next 7ish months xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Wonderful news, trina. I agree that you'll be watched like a hawk so more chances to see your babies


----------



## trina123

Yes kd they are the same xx


----------



## Larniegh

Exciting times ahead. I'm so so pleased for you xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina brilliant news congrats hun xx

Larniegh how you feeling? Have you told the clinic yet? Xx

Hope your all well xx

Afm I'm getting really nervous about it all now and scared that it won't work part of me doesn't even want to go ahead with it because of the disappointment...I just don't think it will work...Sorry to put a downer on things but just feeling really shirty today zx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, sorry to hear you're feeling down. I know the feeling all too well  When are you due to go in for yours? I'm losing track of everyone as I'm not coming on here as often. Sending lots of good thoughts!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Well I have my baseline scan on the first then I normally ovulate day 14 so transfer will be 5 days later on the 10th Feb...feels like ages away though..just hope I don't ovulate late as transfer won't go ahead on a Sunday...I'm just no sure how I will cope will another failed 1 especially knowing that we won't be pursuing ivf again xx

Hope your doing ok hun xx


----------



## Larniegh

Big hugs loopy. I know it's hard to stay positive just remember that your body is in perfect condition to receive your perfect embryo. When I think back to my fresh cycle I have no idea why I even tried the transfer giving how poorly I felt. Trust your body, I know it's difficult xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all

Larniegh how you feeling? Xx

Pollita are you looking forward to transfer? Xx

Madame how you getting on? Xx

Trina how you doing? Xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone
Afm just waiting for baseline scan hoping all goes well and we get the go ahead for transfer xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy sending you big hugs, it's a lot of pressure this TTC malarkey   It'll be no time now till you're pupo, then onto your bfp and beyond. Keep the faith lovely xxxx 

I'm good, thanks. Had a bit of a twist to the tale as I am starting a clinical trial into recurrent miscarriage and (as long as I'm not on the placebo!) will be taking a drug to hopefully improve the number of stem cells in the womb! I'll definitely get a couple of biopsy/scratches and nk cell analysis, so that in itself will hopefully be beneficial to me   xxx

Larneigh it's official announcement day tomorrow!!!!!!! Eeeeeeee!!!! xxxx

Pollita how are the scans going? Have you got an et date? Xxx

Sending love to all the eggshare gang xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy big hugs. The waiting sucks but it flies once you start. Can't wait to compare bumps. I barely had one with my Angel even at 23 weeks so I'm hoping I won't again this time. I'm fat enough. Lol. 

Madame that sounds amazing. Hope you're on the real drug and its all good.  will this change when you cycle? 

Afm I've a scan booked for 20th Feb. Have to stay on the dreaded progesterone for now though. Boo hiss. Xxx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, great news about getting the chance to be in the trial. I hope you're not in the placebo group!

Loopy, one hurdle at a time lovely  Give that first one a good running jump!

Larniegh, woohoo scan date! How exciting  

AFM, I have a scan booked tomorrow morning but my OPKs are almost positive tonight (super, super dark) so I'm guessing tomorrow will be +OPK day, so will call clinic in the morning and see if they still want me to bother coming in or not. If tomorrow is +OPK day then FET should be on Tuesday


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies wow it's all happening on here larniegh great news your scan is booked so happy for you xx polita great for fet on Tuesday I have everything crossed for you xx loopy the worries never I'm   this is your time xx madam great can't wait to see your bfp xx


----------



## trina123

Forgot to update saw midwife today will be having scans every 2 weeks from 16 weeks xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame great news about the trial and that you will have biopsies and cell analysis maybe it will give you some answers...I really hope it is your year hun good luck with it all xx

Larniegh would be nice to compare bumps and symptoms lol I don't remember how big I was with my son but I was showing at 3 months but I was so skinny I've put on 4 stone since then lol so I understand what you mean about the weight...are you going to be monitored more closely this time hun? Yay for the scan xx 

Pollita brilliant news on the positive opks... cant believe transfer could be that soon...I have absolutely everything crossed for you hun I really hope it's your time xx

Trina great news that you will be monitored closely and getting to see your 2 babas so much more xx

Thank you to you all for your kind words this forum has been a godsend let's just hope it continues with the bfps as lately we have been getting a few...the best thing ever to see you all getting your dreams come true...money is so tight this month oh put in a load of overtime but they haven't paid him right so guna be a struggle to get the funds for Wednesday  it's just 1 worry after the other ay xx


----------



## MadameG

Hey gals, quietest the thread has been in forever! How are you all?! X

Loopy is it two more sleeps till ET? How are you feeling hunny? Sorry to hear that funds are tight, I know the feeling all too well   xxx

Pollita how is your cycle going lovely? Are you transferring tomorrow?? Eeek! Xxx

Larneigh how is the monster wait for the scan going? How's the symptoms? Xx

Current eggshare ladies, where are you up to in your cycles/planning? xx

Afm I signed the consents today so should be having the biopsy and starting the drug in a couple of weeks. Got a belated follow up from last years FET on Thursday and then we will have to make a decision as to what treatment we have in three months time when I'm off the Sitagliptin (or smarties!) xx


----------



## pollita

Hey ladies!

Loopy, hope everything can be sorted for transfer x

Madameg, great news that you have the ball rolling again. I hope Thursday's appointment goes well x

Hope everyone else is doing well (I've caught up with some of you by message!)

Yes transfer tomorrow morning at 11:30. Still very nervous about thaw but embryologist was great today and said the success rate for thawing is 98% so I'm hanging on to that! Will update tomorrow if and when I'm pupo 

Lots of love all! xx


----------



## MadameG

WHEN not if my lovely. So excited and I have fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you     Have you got some orange socks to wear? xxxx Thank you, at least something is happening now, even if it has delayed treatment for a little while xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks lovely! It means a lot  yeah it's been 4 months exactly since egg collection so hopefully worth the wait! No orange socks unfortunately (is coral close enough? 😂) but bought a pineapple today which we all know is the good luck charm of IVF so may take that will me! Cut up, obviously


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck for tomorrow, Pollita!

I was back at the Lister today for another scan. She said that my ovaries are asleep/on holiday and my lining was thick so I've responded well to the meds so far. Starting the Cyclogest tomorrow, big stock of panty liners at the ready!! Blood test booked in for next week and hoping that I won't need extra progesterone injections.

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame no its baseline scan in 2 days still a while to go until transfer...so glad things are moving forward for you hun xx

Pollita brilliant news good luck for tomorrow you WILL have transfer tomorrow I bet that embie is a strong 1 xx

Larniegh how you feeling hun? Xx

Trina hope your well xx

Hannahdaisy sounds like things are progressing nicely xx

Cortney hope you and your lil boy are back home and enjoying your time together xx 

Fay hope your ok and enjoying those twinnies xx

Afm funds are all sorted for Wednesday yay lol just worrying about transfer being cancelled as my clinic don't transfer on a sunday...so I should have a positive opk on Sunday so when should transfer be? I have a 5 day blastocyst to transfer I'm hoping it's not 7 days as this cycle will be cancelled...and I have no idea when my next scan wil be after Wednesday xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, my clinic would do it Saturday if you have a positive OPK on Sunday. They could next day as ov (Monday) and then however many days the embryo is. Try not to panic! If you surge in Monday maybe they'll transfer first thing Monday morning, I'm not sure one day out would make a huge difference


----------



## MadameG

Loopy as Pollita says, I wouldn't panic, your clinic will get it sorted for you. What cycle day do you normally surge? Glad the funds are all sorted! xxx

Pollita hahaahahahah I think you should turn up with your whole pineapple and state that it is your mascot. I bet they'd love it actually! Is your mum coming with you? Make sure she leaves the dog outside   definitely whack those coral socks on, close enough! xx

Hannah sounds like everything is going swimmingly for you  any news on when the real deal is due to start? xx


----------



## pollita

Bahaha, quickest way for them to deem me mentally unstable and halt my transfer  no, mum's not coming tomorrow. Since I only found out about it today I've not spoken to her to let her know, but I know she has a hospital appointment tomorrow herself so I'd rather just tell her after the fact or she'll stress herself out trying to rearrange hers to come with me

Right, early night for me, big day tomorrow!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita good luck for today hun praying it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck today!!!!! xxxx


----------



## pollita

Thank you!! Will update after


----------



## trina123

Good luck hun have everything crossed for you and I've been praying  xxxx loopy not long now can't wait to see all these bfps hannah that's great news when do you start for real x madam happy things are moving for you xxx larniegh how are you hun xxx afm so nervous and worried again as scan today not much of a bump and there is 2 xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ladies my head has been all over the place for the last few days so while I've read everything I can't remember any of it. So hope you're all doing really well. 

Trina hope scan is ok. I didn't have any bump at all even at 23 weeks so dont worry. Just enjoy that you'll not have too many stretch marks. Xx


----------



## pollita

Quick one from me as I'm just leaving clinic and going straight to work! Hope you're all ok. I'm pupo! Grade 3 (4 being top) and it not only survived the thaw but also carried on dividing. Fingers crossed! Thanks again all for your support, I'd be lost without this board and all of you xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fantastic news pollita I'm so pleased for you xxx

Larniegh hope your doing OK xx

Trina let us know how your scan goes xx 

Madame i normally surge day 14 which is this Sunday so any ideas when transfer would be? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita yeah!!!!! Brilliant news!! Take it easy lovely, don't work too hard! Xxxxx

Loopy Friday or Saturday at a guess. Have you clinic said anything to you about a date? They might transfer on a Sunday as an exception xxxxx

Larneigh sending calming thoughts your way xxxx

Trina deep breaths, plenty of time to start resembling a telly tubby xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I was thinking Friday but people are saying the clinic  wait 24 to 48 hours after ovulation plus the 5 days...I will ask them tomorrow...no they have told us that if transfer falls on a sunday then they will cancel the cycle and we won't get all our money back  it's a joke really xx


----------



## Larniegh

What??!?!?! That can't be right Loopy! That's not even ethical!! So my clinic did a Saturday transfer when I surged on the Sunday. If your clinic wont transfer on a Sunday and just cancel cycles for it they should be making sure that they are helping people avoid an early surge! Could you ask your clinic if you could do a trigger shot on Friday to make sure you don't surge too late. I'm angry for you! That's just bloody ludicrous. I'm sure the HFEA would have something to say about it. 

Hi everyone else  

Trina how you doing babes? 

Pollita we've already spoken but I'm over the moon for you that your embie is already heading into morula(sp?) teritory. When will your OTD be?

AFM I have an early scan at EPU on Tuesday next week. Hoping that I can actually start to be happy about this pregnancy then if I can make it feel a bit more "real"


----------



## hannahdaisy

Not sure when the real deal will start for me yet, I have a meeting in 2 weeks with the egg share coordinator though and I've been told that she should be able to give us more of an idea. So far my monitored cycle is going well (just waiting to see how I do with the Cyclogest this week), my partner's bloods are due back in the next few weeks, I need my smear sorted and results back due to having a LLETZ last year and then we can get on with it I think, look for a match and start the pill etc. Also need to get donor sperm too so that's a big decision!

Great news about today Pollita, wishing you all the best 

One more week to wait then Larneigh, I hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick 1 from me baseline scan looked good and I have 1 lead follie at 14mm so have to test for surge hopefully it's Sunday and then scan Monday and transfer Saturday....fingers crossed it goes to plan as if follie hasn't gone by Monday then I doubt that we will have transfer this month xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies larniegh how are you hun not seen you on the early sites xxxxx pollita how are pupo lady x loopy what day is et xx hannah won't be long now x hello madam xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Souding good Loopy xx

Trina how was your scan hun? I'm only really on this thread on here xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh hopefully it all works out 😊 how are you hun? Xx

Trina yes hun how did the scan go hope those twinnies are doing good xx

Pollita fab news on your embryo...natural cycles are nerve racking aren't they as test day is after your period is due and there's nothing to stop your period coming...omg I'm so nervous about it all xx 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## trina123

Hey lladies the twins are good measure  4 days aheadx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, fingers crossed! My surge was 2 days after my follie measured 15mm so hopefully that means you will surge at the right time!

Trina, fantastic news! Sounds like they are growing well  

Larniegh, so glad that you have an early scan booked! I realised earlier that your clinic scan isn't until you're 8 weeks, is that right? Seems awfully late!

hannahdaisy, I hope that you find out more specific dates soon, but sounds like it's all going well. 

Hope everyone else is doing well  I'm swamped with work so taking it easy and doing it all from my laptop in front of the TV! I spent a couple f hours baking a big chocolate and nutella cake this morning (it's delicious!) which was therapeutic, and walked my dog. Taking it nice and easy but also trying to keep the blood pumping. So hoping I get a BFP next week


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita you're right. I'll be 8+1 on the day of my Scan. Which does feel late. Have an NHS Scan booked on the 7th though (6+1) to check it's all ok. I'll be having a well photographed baby I think. 

Trina I'm glad that your scan went well and that babies are growing well xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Do you think doing a opk at half 5 in the morning is ok? I normally take them at 8 but woke up this morning at half needing a wee lol xx

Hope everyone is doing well...right now I'm being sat on by my dogs whilst having a cup of tea lol xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hmm. Maybe a smidge early. Do you normally use FMU? If you do then it should be fine. How's it looking?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah I always use fmu and tbh i won't ovulate until atleast the weekend...they are getting darker but no where near the control line  I think It will be Sunday or Monday I ovulate hoping it's Sunday so i can have transfer xx


----------



## Larniegh

It'll be fine then   

Still cant believe your clinic wont transfer if you ovulate on the wrong date. What a weird process. xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy you could always test in the afternoon as well in case you actually get your surge later in the day (i think a lot of ladies actually do). I agree it's nuts that they won't transfer on a Sunday, if that's the case they should only do medicated FETS   you'll have to do the ovulation dance to tell them to get cracking! xxx

Pollita omg that cake sounds amazing!!! Hope you have lots of lovely dog walks, but keep that embie wrapped up warm against the gales! Xx

Larneigh I thought that clinic scan seemed late. Not too many sleeps until your early scan now. Hope you're not feeling too rough xxxx

Trina yay to the fab scan!!!!!!! xxx

Hannah sounds like you've responded fabulously, hope the next stage goes swiftly for you and you can get going properly xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Make sure you're testing OPK in the afternoon too! My surge is always between 1pm and 7pm - I'd miss mine if I did fmu!


----------



## Larniegh

Madame feeling rough. Kept lunch down yesterday and that was it. Brekkie is still down today but I'm not convinced it's staying there!


----------



## MadameG

Aw bless you Larneigh! Have you got a bumper pack of ginger biscuits, ginger tea and crystallised ginger? xxx


----------



## trina123

Larniegh same here house is a mess and I'm worn out sickness is so bad


----------



## pollita

Sorry you're feeling sick ladies, as good a sign as it is it's not nice to not be able to keep food down  ginger ale helped me big time. Also curries strangely enough, it was all I could keep down!


----------



## Larniegh

And there was breakfast again.... Ugh! Ginger was a really bad thing for me. Set me off terribly. Chippy chips and pringles were my saviours! LOL. And Lemonade. On the plus side I lost a stone the last time I had morning sickness. I'm taking the good things from this. Im starting to get weird looks off of work for all the brushing of my teeth that I'm doing though..... Hard to be incognito with this one. Managed to hide it last time till about 14 weeks from most people. Got caught by a couple of people being sick, hope that doesnt happen again. Nothing worse than people knowing your puking  

Trina - sod the house. It'll still be there when the vomit stops xx


----------



## trina123

Cold ice drinks help me a little hun i would sod the house got got the bloody health visitor coming tomorrow  x


----------



## Larniegh

Ah no! Just clean the hall and the living room then ;-) and maybe the bathroom in case she needs a wee. Keep all other doors closed. Haha.


----------



## Rainy123

Hi ladies,

Not sure if you remember me as I've not been around in ages but I have been reading this thread daily and keeping up with all the good news 

My doctor sent my referral off in September but the clinic requested a whole bunch of tests first. I had them all done except for the semen analysis (given that I'm a single female!) and phoned the doctors to explain not to wait.  They said the results would be sent but to let the clinic know too (which I did). That was in December.

After hearing nothing, I phoned the doctor to ask for confirmation of the referral going through and they said they were still waiting for my semen! Argh. Glad I checked. Results were faxed off to the clinic yesterday and now (hopefully) I'm waiting for my initial appointment.


----------



## pollita

Rainy, welcome back! So sorry to hear that they have messed you around like that, what a mistake to make! Hopefully the ball is rolling now and you're not waiting too much longer


----------



## Larniegh

Ugh! What a faff! 
Hope you get started soon now hun xxx


----------



## kimijack

Good evening everyone,

Glad to hear some good news on this thread and also some rough times weve all been there lol

started down reg now. Was quite a quick process for us but got there in the end  

treatment planning appointment was really quick all staff at Neath are excellent

good luck to all

chat again soon xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hope it goes through quickly for you now, Rainy!

Hope the sickness clears up for you too soon Larniegh, I do dread that happening to me. I have a real fear of sickness so I'd be panicked every day!

I have my progesterone blood test next Monday and I've been told if my levels aren't high enough then I'll need extra injections. Has this happened to any of you? Not sure how likely it is that the Cyclogest won't be enough.


----------



## MadameG

Hannah I have progesterone injections as a belt and braces approach but I would say that most ladies are fine on pessaries/suppositories. Good luck with the test  xxxx

Rainy hello stranger! Well they would have been waiting a while for you to produce your sample   What a bunch of plonkers, glad it's all sorted now for you xxxxx

Kimi how are you finding the down reg? Wishing you lots of luck xxx

Larneigh did dinner go any better?! xxx

Trina dont worry about the house, your energy is being put to a much better use  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just going to post a pic of my opks can you see if you think they are getting darker....Sorry girls you may not want to see them lol how do I post a pic lol xx


----------



## kimijack

evening all 

I'm ok no with Dr just got myself all worked up about the needles lol scared the life outta me lol

no side affects yet, fingers crossed i wont get any 

hope everyone ok xx


----------



## MadameG

Kimi glad that it's going well for you, I didn't do my own injections until half way through my second cycle and cried many times during the first   xxx

Loopy is your profile picture from today? That looks like your peak to me 😊 Bring on your fet!! This is my surge from last month for comparison:


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame yeah the bottom one is this afternoon but mine normally go darker than that I should ovulate tomorrow or Sunday...how did you put that pic up lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I think I'm going to look in the morning and see if it's darker than today's and then I may phone the clinic but I don't think I will be scanned until Monday now anyway xx


----------



## MadameG

Good plan, under the text box where you write your reply, click the attachments option and then you can attach a photo. You might need to compress it on a website first though. Just google 'compress jpeg' xxx m

Girls I got the most amazing news today from the hfea: one of my recipents had a baby boy last year! Feel so overwhelmed and overjoyed for her ❤❤❤ xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Haha ok hun will try that next time...Hopefully tomorrow or Sunday will be the day xx

Hun that is amazing news....it does feel good to help someone achieve their dreams...you've done an amazing thing xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Haha ok hun will try that next time...Hopefully tomorrow or Sunday will be the day xx

Hun that is amazing news....it does feel good to help someone achieve their dreams...you've done an amazing thing xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Oops sent it twice xx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, that's amazing news! I still haven't been brave enough to find out about my recipients. I'll do it once I get and stay pregnant 

Loopy, if they get lighter call the clinic - mine are always definitely positive (test line much darker than control) but this month, Sod's law, it didn't happen like that haha. I was still using opks up to yesterday just to make sure I didn't get another positive as they didn't scan me at my transfer and I had visions of it all going awry

Hope everyone's doing well! I'm struggling a lot with the prednisone, clexane and maybe cyclogest (not sure if last ones to blame!) and feel rotten. Walking around in a daze, constantly feeling sick and have had a headache since a few hours after et on Tuesday which I'm too scared to take painkillers for. I'm sure it's the pred and clexane but if They do the job...trying not to complain and seem ungrateful x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah my test line is normally slightly darker than the control line just hope I catch my ovulation and don't miss it but I didn't last month so hope I don't this month...Sorry your feeling so rubbish Hun and don't worry about moaning it isn't easy what your going through and you definitely don't sound ungrateful xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Girls I'm going to change my pic no width think I've just had my surge can you tell me what you think too xx


----------



## pollita

Woohoo, that's positive without a doubt loopy! Transfer on Friday 😁


----------



## loopy loo1017

Haha thanks pollita...I know I'm so excited...going to phone the clinic at 9 xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy yep that's a definite! Woop woop! Xx

Pollita thanks hun, I've been meaning to contact the hfea for ages so it was lovely to get the letter back in three days! Hope pupo is treating you well   xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame just phoned clinic hoping they get back to me now cuz they can't scan me tomorrow as they are not open so will prob be early Monday now...all they are scanning for is to make sure that the egg has been released so should be ok xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Girls will it be a problem if I don't get scanned until Monday? Do they need to know when the egg was released or will they just go off the surge? I'm worried now wish it all could have happened in the week so that I could have got some answers earlier...I suppose I won't hear anything until Monday now xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, my clinic don't scan after surge so it can't be that important! I'd imagine they would just check that the follicle had released and that the lining was still at a good level so Monday morning should be fine


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita thanks hun just getting myself into a panic lol...o right I didn't know your clinic didn't scan maybe it's not that important to then so transfer should defo be Friday then you reckon? 
How are you feeling hun? Xx


----------



## pollita

It should be, they usually class ovulation as the day after positive OPK (so tomorrow) and then blasts are transferred 5 days later

I'm ok thanks, still feeling rotten from th meds but oh well


----------



## loopy loo1017

I've just taken another opk and it was darker than this morning so defo had my surge just can't wait for confirmation on Monday  

Sorry to hear your feeling rotten hun...fingers crossed it's your time xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all hope your ok

I've done an opk this morning and tonight the morning 1 was still defo positive but I think this last 1 had started to go back to negative as there are similar in colour but the control 1 is slightly darker..does this mean that I have ovulated today? Or will it be tomorrow? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy without scanning you every few hours it's not possible to tell (from everything I've read), so it's just based from the first positive opk/start of the surge xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Exactly as Madame has said. The first positive sign of the surge is the key date. So excited for you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

O that's ok then so sat will be counted as my first day won't it so how come transfer will be I Friday 6  days later xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I'm excited too just can't wait until I've been scanned and the date is set xx


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome back Leni  Most of us on here at on FETs at the minute anyway so you're in good company. When are you expecting transfer to be?

Loopy when is your scan babe? Let us know when you're all booked for Friday xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi Leni lovely to hear from you I will keep everything crossed that everything goes to plan for you xx

Larniegh my scan is at 3:15 so as soon as I've been I will let you know what's happening hopefully my follie has gone and I can schedule transfer xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## MadameG

Hey Leni, lovely to see you back  xxx

Loopy good luck with the scan! Xx

I've got my smiley opk today so I'm off for a valentines date with a biopsy next Tuesday - not my first choice! Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh that sounds like LOTS of fun Madame.... ;-)


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame thanks hun ...isn't it great all these lovely things we have to have done lol who said romance was dead ay lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all scan went well lining is at 11.7 and triple lined and transfer is scheduled for Friday  she said they will ring about 11 and then we can make our way there so long as the thaw goes ok xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck, Loopy! Not long now.

Had my blood test today and got a phonecall saying my progesterone level was something like 47.1 or 47.5 or whatever instead of 50. Although surprisingly they're not making me inject. They did get me to buy the Lubion though and said even if I don't use it this week I'm likely to need it at some point in case I have any bleeds. Worrying me now though that I'll end up having to use the Lubion when the real cycle starts. Apparently they weren't too concerned because it was so close to 50. I dunno, always something to worry/wonder about!


----------



## Larniegh

Well in all fairness she's probably already right as you're doing a FET. So don't let it get you down. It's just where you are now. Try and think of it like that   transfer is super close now  we have a string of tests to get us over the next couple of weeks! Bfps all round please!!! 

Loopy good news  no long now!!


----------



## Larniegh

Single sac and baby measuring 6+1 with good heart beat


----------



## loopy loo1017

Omg Larniegh brilliant news I am so so happy for you xxx


----------



## pollita

Lovely news larniegh!


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh such wonderful news - congratulations!! Xxx

Loopy that's an amazing lining  xxx

Leni I agree, if you want to believe in the reading, then you are actually on that path now and the happy ending is round the corner. Otherwise it is just absolutely mumbo jumbo and no one really knows what the future holds. Believe in yourself, no one else xxxxxx


----------



## trina123

Larniegh congratulations so happy for you xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I thought it was good but wasn't sure lol just hoping it don't get too thick by Friday xx Hope your ok xx

Trina hope your ok has the sickness eased yet hun? Xx

Pollita how are you doing? Hope your still being positive xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies I hope you're all well.😃

I haven't been on in a while so sorry for the brief message as I've just read a few pages. 

Trina and larniegh a massive congratulations lovelies hope you're both doing well. Xx

Loopy loo not long now till transfer ! So glad things are going the right way. Xx

Pollita  it's hope you're well lovely, not long now till otd! How are you feeling - that's prob a stupid question xx

Madame g hope you're well too lovely, oh gosh a biopsy on Valentine's Day, you'll just have to celebrate it early lovely. Ask hubby to wine and dine you at the weekend 😉 Xx

Leni nice to hear from you lovely, one thing I am certain of in this life is nothing that's worth having is ever easy. Keep positive lovely I know it's easier said than done though. Xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone I hope you're all well.
And well nearly at the end of my pregnancy I'm having a booked c section on the 23rd of March so not long now. Tbh I don't think I could wait any longer I'm in so much pain all the time. A lot of it is my scar from the d&c that went wrong. And that's a major issue as to why he is coming out 3 weeks early also. But other than that I'm doing good. 😃Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I do apologise for my spelling errors I've just corrected them. I've got a new phone and it doesn't recognise your names like my old phone did. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter lovely to hear from you   Gosh you must be so excited to meet him now, have you got everything ready? Sorry to hear your pain is so bad xxx we're down at my dads this weekend so valentines will have to wait till later! Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello Madame g good to hear from you too lovely. I hope you're keeping well. I've been absent for so long where abouts are you in the wonderful world of ivf? Ah a weekend away sounds nice though, I'm sure your dad will enjoy you being there. But yes maybe wait till the weekend after for some post valentines date night 😁Xxx

We are off to get the last few bits this weekend, we have nearly everything but I saw a mamaroo online and fell in love with how it works so I added it to the list, the oh doesn't know that yet 😃😋 
But We need to get his feeding stuff like bottles and a steriliser, some sheets and a baby bath and towels then we are complete I think, I hope! I'm bound to forget something though, my memory has been utterly rubbish lately 😳 Xxx


----------



## MadameG

I have taken a detour and am just about to start in a clinical trial (called SIMPLANT if you fancy a Google) into stem cells in the womb. I have a couple of biopsies coming up that will act like deep scratches and will be on either a drug or placebo that may increase the number of stem cells...or may not! Hence the trial. So I'll be embarking on a fresh icsi cycle in about three months time straight after the trial ends. Just googled the mamaroo, so cute! I have the nuna leaf on my please-one-day wish list xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh wow, how are you feeling about the trial ? I shall have a google and have a good old read of what it all involves, from what you said it sounds intriguing. 

Just had a look at the nuna leaf, it looks and sounds amazing! I hadn't heard of it before. I only stumbled upon the mamaroo on a suggested post on instagram. I've pretty much let the oh choose all the gadget type of stuff cause it boggles my mind as there's far too much choice out there and I'm terrible at deciding and sticking to stuff I'm like a kid in a sweet shop ! Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Fluttershy!!! There is no way you're already that far gone!!! Blinking heck.  Can't wait to hear from you when baby is here it's so blinking exciting.


----------



## Fay2410

Leni2015 said:


> Right, I've had a bit of time to catch up - so much going on!
> 
> Trina - fab news, I'm so happy for you! Great that the scan was good too. Hope you aren't feeling too tired.
> 
> Larneigh - congratulations! Hope the sickness is improving! I think I only ate white toast and chips for about four weeks solid!
> 
> Madame - wonderful news about your recipient! I know my recipient got pregnant but I don't know if shoe gave birth - I must check that soon as I'd love to know! Sounds like you've got an exciting and romantic Valentine's Day treat planned  what is the biopsy for?
> 
> Loopy - sounds like you'll be transferring soon which is great news! Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle!
> 
> Pollita- oooh, good luck for OTD! Are you testing early or will you wait? Crossing everything for you!
> 
> Afm - I'm hopefully going to be doing the transfer towards the end of this month. I'm trying to be positive but it's hard after the miscarriage. Plus, my sister made me go to see her tarot reader as she reckons she's amazing and has really great energy etc etc. I went along thinking what a load of ... but did it as it meant a lot to my sister. Anyway, the woman pulled cards that were really negative particularly to do with pregnancy/motherhood and said that my path to motherhood wouldn't be smooth or what I thought it would be. it has really put a dampener on my positivity for this cycle. In reality I know it's a load of rubbish but I'm so sensitive at the moment it's really knocked me for six.


Leni - I just wanted to say I saw a psychic on my 2nd cycle and he told me I would need 4 cycles before I became pregnant. I remember leaving here feeling really deflated and sad as I was also told this psychic had an excellent reputation. He couldn't have been more wrong because I'm sat here looking at my twins! There's no way of these people knowing as it's all down to science! Stay positive Hun xx


----------



## Fay2410

fluttershy1983 said:


> Oh wow, how are you feeling about the trial ? I shall have a google and have a good old read of what it all involves, from what you said it sounds intriguing.
> 
> Just had a look at the nuna leaf, it looks and sounds amazing! I hadn't heard of it before. I only stumbled upon the mamaroo on a suggested post on instagram. I've pretty much let the oh choose all the gadget type of stuff cause it boggles my mind as there's far too much choice out there and I'm terrible at deciding and sticking to stuff I'm like a kid in a sweet shop ! Xxxx


Fluttershy - I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Hello everyone,  I have been following this thread for a couple of weeks whilst (impatiently) waiting for my results from Lister as to whether I can become an egg sharer.

I got the email yesterday that I have been accepted!!! It only took 2.5 weeks from the initial consultation to get the go ahead.  That wait was killing me.  I don't know how I would've coped waiting for the 8 weeks they said it could take.  It has now just occurred to me that there is a LOT of waiting involved in this game so I am going to have to learn to be very very patient!  

As I am in a same sex relationship I now get to go shopping for the male input in making any potential baby.    And then..... more waiting!  Waiting to be matched, waiting to start the plan, waiting waiting waiting!!

I have a feeling that waiting will actually become my best friend throughout this, as while I am waiting positive things are happening.  That said, I wish this bloody process would start soon, it's too exciting to put into words!

Good luck girlies, your stories have really helped me prepare for what I am going to put myself and my partner in crime through.


----------



## trina123

Hi flutter so happy for you xx madam I've been on Google sounds really good praying this is your year x fay great to hear from you I might need some twin tips x beautiful welcome to the group Yes there is alot of waiting but great at the end I was at the lister so feel free to message me x pollita how are you hun x larniegh how's the sickness x loopy not long now hun x lenient great to see you back x wow this page is getting busy again afm saw both twins they are growing fine xx


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome beautiful stranger. It feels like an eternity while you wait and then all of a sudden you can't believe your cycling. Hope it goes well xxx 

Leni I'd probably go for 1 personally. There's no evidence of increased success with 2 in most cases. And then you have another cycle if you need it. But that's me xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - I was told having two embryos put back gave us a 30% chance of having twins. I love my babies dearly but I wish I had thought about the bigger picture to be honest. Having twins is a joy but it's double the work! We had to change car, house, lifestyle, we have completely different lives now. If you have plenty of support around you and you can afford to financially have twins then twins are amazing! I don't get a lot of help to be honest, even DH isn't much help. He works long hours and he's great with the babies but I am drained most days as I tend to wake up with the babies in the night and take care of them by myself in the days. It's hard to get a babysitter for both of them, we have found it easier to give our parents a bay each. My pregnancy was tough on my body, I was so big and struggled with back and rib ache from 24 weeks.  I don't want to scare you, my babies are amazing and I can't believe how much I love them but I'm so tired 😴😴😴 xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Fantastic news, Larniegh!

Beautiful Stranger - welcome  I'm also at the Lister and in a same sex relationship. We had our first consultation in December but it's taking us longer because we're also egg sharing with eachother and that's included extra tests and a pretend cycle for me to check how I respond to the medication. I've just completed that and now waiting for the next part.


----------



## trina123

Hi leni I've always had 2 put back but it's your own choice I didn't get twins last time I did this time but from the same egg x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Thanks for the messages everyone.  What an overwhelming night I had last night!!! I was trying to decide on the donor sperm.... I narrowed it down to 2 and then pretty much committed to 1 of them and then see that they have a mild cat allergy.  I have 3 cats and 1 stray that lives in our garden! I am now so unsure as the other of the 2 has got more cancer and heart problems reported in the medical history.  

It hadn't occurred to me how difficult this would be.  We keep saying that none of the physical stuff matters and then we contradict ourselves 30 seconds later.  It's made me feel so shallow. 

hannahdaisy -  my other half doesn't want to ruin her body...hahaha... so it's all down to me, which I am happy about. Where are you sourcing your donor, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Larniegh

Hun you'll find in this process that you can be remarkably shallow about lots of things when it comes down to it! For me I'd probaly run the risk of the allergy over the cancer but it really depends on how far back and how genetic the issues are. Are you using the in house bank or one of the european ones?

Overall you want a healthy child so try and focus there more than everything else xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay bless you, you must be running off fumes/caffeine! Xxx

Welcome beautiful stranger  I would say that if the clinic thought there was a risk of the issues being genetic then they wouldn't allow them to be a donor. Plus we all get old and our bodies start breaking down, so could it be that the family history represents this normal level of decline? As for allergies, I'm not sure there is a proven genetic link plus if your partner could make sperm herself (a marvel of science  ) then I'm sure you wouldn't say goodbye to her just because of a cat allergy. Sorry if this sounds like a bit of a ramble, I am supposed to be working but it's been a long week already! Xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I just keep going round and round in circles! I took on board what was said about the allergy as that was the only thing going against and thought I would go ahead.  Now I've discovered they only have ART samples available.    The clinic have told me that they would likely need to perform ICSI.    So now looking again for a donor with a normal donation... no one is grabbing me I have to say!

It's all so confusing!  I am also unsure on how many vials to import (Xytex).  They say that they only use 1 but occasionally need 2 so I imagine that means I need to order 2?!?!?  

I can't wait to get this bit out of the way and move on to something a little more fun? Is there a fun bit or am i just being hopeful?

hannahdaisy - do you mind me asking where you are sourcing your donor?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Beautiful stranger - haha, we both loved the idea of doing both parts so it worked for us. She's a few years older and her AMH is lower so she wanted to get her eggs out first and I'm happier to take maternity leave sooner than her so it was perfect really. She got a pretty big promotion recently and doesn't want too much time off.

We haven't ordered donor sperm yet, but I can already see how tricky it is. We've browsed, but I haven't had my CMV test yet so can't choose one. They've told me to put it off for now because it runs out. We were looking at the London Sperm Bank and Xytex, but we're swinging more towards Brighton Fertility Associates at the moment.

Have you been looking at their photographs on Xytex?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all

The nerves have set in so  worried about the phonecall I've done well up until about 20 minutes ago...I can't even really talk about it either as I'm trying to keep it together...OH hasn't even been the best he may be dealing with it in his own way but he hasn't even mentioned it to me at all feel as though he really isn't bothered when this is 1 of the hardest things I've ever had to do xx


----------



## MadameG

Stay strong loopy, only a few more hours  set yourself a few tasks to pass the time xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy grab a book or put on a really good tv programme to get you through the next little while. It's all about getting your mind occupied for now xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Well that was rubbish 

The 5aa didn't thaw properly at all so had to thaw the 3bb and it still hadn't fully expanded when transferred so I have an embryo on board but I have no idea of the quality and tbh i don't think it will work at all but this is the last chance for us now I won't be going through this again it's too hard to deal with...thanks for all your support girls xx


----------



## MadameG

You never know Loopy, just keep the faith and look after that tiny ball of love. They can take quite a good number of hours to re expand as they suck all the fluid out to freeze, so it doesn't mean so much, especially as it came out of the freezer later than planned. I don't think our clinic properly regrade them after thawing. Wishing you lots of luck xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh loopy I'm sorry you've had a bum day xx Like Madame has said just look after it and hopefully it's already doing it's thing. It was late in the day for the embryo may well just not have had time to get cracking yet. It's in the best possible place now so put your feet up and try and relax. When is your OTD?


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy loo keep positive Hun, it's not over till the fat lady sings and I'm not singing any time soon  xxx

Larneigh I hope you're well lovely, time sure does fly by that's for sure so nervous now lol. Xxx

Trina hope you're well lovely and the twins are doing fine xxx

Pollita how are you lovely ? When is your otd date ? Have you caved in yet ? Xxx

Madame g I had a look online about the trial and it sounds really good, I'm so glad there are trials out there that will help women like this. There needs to be more in my opinion as they are so valuable xxx

Fay I hope you and babies are well and doing good xxx

Well this last week has been rather hectic for me, I've developed an awful pain in my right shoulder blade not sure what it is but it hurts, apart from when I'm asleep or relaxing. Midwife thinks I could of pulled a muscle. I think maybe my boy is sitting on a nerve but who knows. 

I have a scan tomorrow at 1.pm because he is measuring 35 weeks he's completely off the 99 centile  and my midwife is worried. And that makes me worried, I was nervous having him at 37 weeks if I have to have him sooner it will just make me even more paranoid. I shall update you all as soon as I know xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Flutter don't worry too much, they don't always know these things. What I would think about is an elective c-section if baby is particularly big. 
My sister was on growth scans because they thought her LO was small, and he ended up 6lbs 13oz born so I wouldnt worry, the measuring tape process doesnt always give an accurate view on baby's weight xx

Hope your shoulder feels better soon too xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just going to take the dogs for a walk I'm not holding them oh is so just a nice stroll for me xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Flutter hope all goes well tomorrow hun...my cousins baby was measuring really big through most of her pregnancy aswell but she had loads of fluid with him...she had a natural birth and he was 8'1 so try not to worry hun (very hard I know) xx

Larniegh thanks hun otd is the 21st but I'm testing before then as I'm due on before then xx

Madame thanks hun I just can't help but feel that everything has gone wrong today xx

Pollita hope your well hun xx

Hi to everyone else xx

We have decided this is our last try we won't be having anymore treatment....I can't go through egg sharing again for it to work for them again and not me...I am very happy that the lady I donated to has her bundle of joy but I can't go through it all again I know that sounds bad but I can't keep holding onto this bit of hope that eventually just ends in hurt and tears  xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Sweetie it doesnt sound bad at all! It's a lot of heartache when it goes wrong so I can understand your decision. Do you have any chances of a natural miracle in the future? You have PCOS right? Is that what's causing the issues? 
AF due next Saturday? Gosh I really do hope it just doesnt turn up! You deserve this to work after doing a wonderful thing for someone xx


----------



## trina123

Loopy I'm praying this is your time xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, so sad to hear of your embryo not thawing but you're pupo now and i hope you get a great result. 

Quick one from me ladies, bfn for me sadly. AF arrived and tests are 100% negative (after a slightly positive test on Tuesday) so it looks like a chemical pregnancy. I'm absolutely devastated and have cried for the last day. I can't afford another IVF cycle so I'm not sure if this means the end of the road for me. I've given it 3 good attempts and not had my baby, I wish I could afford more tries but I can't, the last one put me into so much debt that I'm going to be struggling to pay it off for a long time as it is  

Wishing you all the best, and Thanks for your support x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I am so so sorry hun I don't know what to say this journey really is hard and I don't know how you've done it as much as you have your a strong lady and you will get through this xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina thank you hun hope your well xx

Larniegh no no chance of a natural pregnancy as my oh has the issues everything is ok with me I have pco but not poos lol mad I know I think af is due on the Sunday but like I said I'm not holding out much hope at the end of the day I can't get my hopes up cuz it's going to kill me already if this doesn't work and thats being prepared for it hope your doing well hun xx


----------



## trina123

Pollita I'm so sorry


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I'm so sorry lovely, so so cruel. My heart is breaking for you   I hope that you find another way soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh politta I'm so sorry  I really hoped the slight negative was going to go on to be a raging pink line today. Gosh you deserve a break in all this heartbreak. I have open someone leaves you a massive tip after a job so you can do another cycle if you want to. Wish I could suggest something to help xxx 

Loopy I understand why you want to keep your hopes to a sensible level. I'll do the hoping for you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh thanks hun it means alot xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Pollita I'm so so sorry lovely, this journey can be incredibly hard. I hope you find a way through this difficult time. I really don't know what to say lovely xxxxx

Thanks larneigh and loopy loo, I will try and stay calm as much as possible. Stressing defo won't help things. Xxxx


----------



## trina123

Flutter good luck huni can't wait to hear your good news xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Pollita - sorry to hear that news, I really hope that you find another way to make your dream happen.

Loopy - best of luck to you, I really hope that this is your time x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all

Larniegh I hope you and baby are well xx

Madame how's it going your end? Xx

Pollita thinking of you xx

Leni good luck for your fet xx

Flutter hope your scan went well xx

Fay hope you and the twins are good xx

Hannahdaisy hope things are good your end xx

Beautiful stranger welcome hun good luck xx

Afm really not feeling positive at all can't see how this cycle can work now and I can seem to find positive stories on blasts that haven't fully expanded the embryologist said it looked how it should but I'm not sure if she just wanted to give me hope....my tummy feels very bruised  right at the bottom not sure if that is from the speculum...I'm testing early this cycle though as ben as this is prob going to be the last time I can get to do a pregnancy test where I could actually be pregnant as I don't think it will happen naturally xxx


----------



## trina123

Loopy Google is the worse it drove me nuts I will   for you every night would love every lady on this page to get a bfp it's so unfair pollita your in thoughtsxxx how is everything larniegh xxx leni  not long for you now x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina it drives me mad aswell don't know ow why I'm looking tbh i spose I just needed some positivity but haven't found it lol hope you and the twins are ok xx


----------



## trina123

Just gone to york for a few days have a hospital  scan Thursday always worried every scan it never stops x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina good luck for your scan Thursday I bet you still can't get your head round that there's 2 babies in there xx

Larniegh hope your doing OK hun xx

Pollita I hope your looking after yourself xx

Madame hope your well xx

Leni any idea when transfer will be xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone 
Afm no news my end not feeling the greatest but atleast I know it's not down to any meds xx


----------



## Kayza1985

Anyone with London womans clinic in Cardiff


----------



## pollita

Just wanted to pop in and thank you all for your thoughts and messages of kindness. The last few days have been extremely hard and I've avoided the internet for the most part. I'm feeling very fragile and still can't stop crying about it all  

I'm trying to be more positive about it (which is so difficult!) and focusing on losing weight while saving up for another go. I've posted before that I do some babysitting/part-time nanny work for a family and that money has gone towards IVF in the past. Sadly they have recently told me that they are moving away in a couple of months and won't need me anymore, but have offered to give me a reference for any type of job I go for (childcare or not) so I'm working on getting a part time job with regular hours to save up. 

I also put together a special photography session package and advertised it in my IVF insta gram page and have booked 8 sessions so far so that should be £1000 or so in the pot at least by April!

So, basically just trying to keep busy and motivated. Still heartbroken but trying to ignore it. 

I hope you're all doing ok, I'll quietly keep an eye on you all to see how you're doing, and of course I'll be in private messages with many of you too! If any of you want to come join me over on Face Book to keep in touch just send me a message - it would be lovely to keep in touch. 

Lots of love & baby dust to you all - I hope you reach your goals xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita my heart really is breaking for you, it's so unfair but I'm glad that you are finding some positivity in planning for it in a little while. One way or another, you will get there hunny. That's a fab idea with the special photo sessions too. Sending you a ton of love xxxx

Leni how is it all going my lovely? Xx

Loopy how long till otd? I hope you've managed to find some positive spirit xxxxx

Kazya I *think* that all of the women's clinic gals have graduated with bfps and beyond but I could be wrong xxx

Trina, Flutter, Cortney and the gang I hope you are all good xxx

Afm I had my biopsy today which felt like this:     so I am now officially on the trial and on my 12ish week countdown to the next cycle   xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita it's great to see your staying positive and have that next plan in sight take care hun xx

Madame i can bet the biopsy hurt the things we do ay...no still not positive at all I've tested the last 2 days and nothing not even a hint of a line but I've only been using the boots strip tests didn't want to spend a fortune for it to be negative...on the other hand I'm not sure if I'm ready to give up on having a baby yet...my 2 choices are egg sharing again or funding my own cycle but I prob won't have that money until atleast the end of the year and then I would have to cancel new york aswell so egg sharing looks like the answer but I'm not sure if I can deal with me not getting pregnant again and them getting pregnant I've dealt with it this time and I'm ok with it but I'm not sure it would be that easy next time xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy it's still very early so plenty of time for those tests to change  if it doesn't work out then maybe you could book a session with the clinics counsellor to go through your feelings and see if you can be happy enough to share again? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah I'd defo do that hun I think it would be wrong to jump straight into it without discussing first and with having kai (my son) I can't justify paying 4 and a half grand for a cycle when he needs to come first if you know where I'm coming from xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy it's still very very early hun. You're 5dpt right? I wish I could upload pics on here but I can't as I use my phone, but at 10dpt I was still only getting a faint line on an asda early response test (which I recommend at £3.50 for 2) so you aren't out just yet! When is AF due based on your normal cycle? 

As for cycling again, I can understand how you feel. Remember you don't even need to find out how your recipient does, so don't ask if you feel that it would be detrimental. Just think of it as half the eggs were immature, or went off to be analysed for science, or were abducted by aliens or just never happened at all. Then you don't have to worry about how you'd feel if your recipient got pregnant again. 

What I will say, and this is important, is that your recipient for pregnant with YOUR eggs. Which means your eggs are just fine and able to lead to a pregnancy so nothing has changed in the years since your Kai was conceived. Your body is able to do this for you you just need to believe in it.

I'm keeping everything crossed that you get a BFP off the back of this cycle sweetness. You deserve it. 


Madame - ouchy! But I really hope that this is the start of something special. Where will you actually be cycling this time? 

Pol - who are you on **? I know people who might be interested in your photo thingy so I'll share you far and wide  Not for me though, I bloody hate having my picure taken. Seriously non-photogenic. Another good reason to not get married.  

Kayza - Hello  Someone on here was/is at LWC Cardiff but I can't remember who now!!! Did you have a specific Q? They have a board in the Wales section too x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies pollita that's so great your planning again loopy try a first response test huni I got a bundle of a lady on eBay and I think the same as larniegh don't ask about your eggs maybe even try a different  clinc as changing clinc s works for some couples   for you everyday xxx madam good luck with treatment and rest up huni xx larniegh have you booked with the midwife yet xx afm booking scan tomorrow nervous always xx


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck at your scan Trina. I'm all booked with the midwife because Im high risk, so seen midwifem had an early scan and seen a registrar already. Have my clinic scan next week then back to EPU for another scan and swabs. Then they leave me alone for the next 4 weeks till dating scan.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh you have made me look at the eggshare differently now I suppose I don't have to know if my recipient gets pregnant or not until I'm ready...will just have to wait and see what this cycle brings and also what the clinic say if it fails...thanks for your kinds words hun it has helped alot xx

Trina thank you for your kind words also it means alot hun...good luck for your scan tomorrow I'm sure all will be well and you can see your 2 babies again xx


----------



## kayza27

I had loads of people to talk to during and after my two failed ivf cycles but I started de cycle in January and still haven't found anyone else that is currently going through one or even had one! This is the 4th forum I've joined just to get any information! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Larniegh

Ah Kayza you're using a donor, there's a recipient forum on here that will be better for you. We're all sharers rather than recipients. Give this board a try and masses of good luck xx http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=551.0

Loopy - if it comes to it we can discuss your next approach but I have everything crossed for your embie on board. I did a bit of research myself this morning and you don't need the embie to be fully expanded to get a successful result. The stats show that so long as it's 50% re-expanded you have a great chance of getting pregnant. I've seen posts by women in similar situations as yourself who have happy healthy babies, so you're not out till your out hunny.


----------



## kayza27

Thanks larniegh x

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## trina123

Kayza I didn't egg share there but I did twice at the lister you message me anytime x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh thanks hun it means alot that you've had a Google too...I'd love ottoman work this time but I'm just going to stay grounded to prepare myself....couldn't even get any tests today either went tescos and all they had was clear blue so I didn't bother wanted first response...when's your next scan hun? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Kayza sorry hun I don't know much about the donor side of egg sharing but Larniegh is pretty good with all the forums on here good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Larniegh

Never use clear blue!! Too many horror stories. Lol. Try and hold out till the weekend if you can. You're totally natural right?  Really hope the witch doesn't turn up xx personally not a fan of frer because the line is so tiny and you squinter's eye.... Defo stick to pink dye though xx 

What you got going on otherwise at the moment? You at work ??


----------



## loopy loo1017

What tests would you recommend? I've got a frer I'm going to use Fri morn as I will be 7dp5dt and just have my boots stick ones which I'm going to use for the fun of it lol...no not at work it's too strenuous lifting stretching all the things I shouldn't be doing I'm just getting jobs done around the house and doing a bit of shopping and seeing my family just chilling...Yeah af is due Sunday or Monday I reckon haven't worked out dates I'm too scared lol xx

Have you got any symptoms yet? Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Trina.

Best of luck with your future tests Loopy 

I'm back at the Lister tomorrow for a meeting about next steps etc. Had my smear today so fx'd that results come back quickly and that it's good news. Got an email back from them yesterday to say that my partner's tests all came back clear so she's pretty much ready to go, just got the surprise that she apparently needs another smear too even though our consultant had said she was ok?! They've said once they get her GP letter and smear results and she sends a recent photograph then they'll be ready to start matching her 

Decided that I'm going to have my CMV test done tomorrow and then we can order donor sperm too. A big decision to be made!


----------



## trina123

great news hannah things areasier moving forward x loopy I used clear blue as well as first  response  but took ages to get to 3+ so stressed me abit larniegh that's  good news about your midwife thank you for the good luck just feel so on edge after the bleeding and everything this time has been so different x


----------



## Ally85

Hi ladies, I've just joined the egg sharing program. I'm on the nasal spray at the moment and waiting to start the injections. Just thought it would be nice to make friends that are going through the same thing as me.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Hannahdaisy are they actually matching you now?  They had everything from me over a week ago and and the donor was ordered 2 days ago so should be in for delivery next week.  They said that they will be in touch once it's in with a donor number.  That's it.  I emailed them yesterday to ask when they will start to match me but I've had no response.    I'm sooooo eager to get this started, not sure why I am wishing my life away as a couple of weeks dont make much difference in the whole scheme of things but it feels like a life time!  I think I'm also apprehensive due to my age.  I turn 35 in July so I wont be able to share if I go past that.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Lister girls, how long did you wait to be matched?


----------



## Ally85

Beautiful Stranger- I was lucky I was matched in a week after everything was completed.

This is my first time with IVF, I start the Merional shots tomorrow with hopeful egg collection on the 3rd. So excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Hi Ally85 - that's really quick! Are you donor sperm?


----------



## Ally85

Yeh we are you donor sperm.. you?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Yes I am donor too.  Did they match you before or after you got that delivered?  I'm getting really frustrated, I've sent two emails to the clinic asking whenu matching begins and they've not responded.  I'm the kind of person that needs the whole plan set out!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ally85

We had to order ours before they would start matching. Yeh I like to plan things out to and I've found they don't really fill you in on much, makes me a little nervous


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Ally85 - I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking that! I am a bit suspicious and understand business is business but I think they were on top of every email until they got commitment from me. 2 days of no replies is not ideal. My donor sperm should be in next week so matching should begin after that then.  I just hope someone wants my older eggs!


----------



## Ally85

I wouldn't worry about that, I've heard there's a 2 year wait for ladies needing eggs, I'm sure you'll be matched in no time. 
I'm starting my shots tomorrow, nervous but really excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

2 years!!! Blimey, i cant believe how picky some places are if there is such a demand. 
Good luck!  I'm too impatient to feel any nerves.  I will phone them tmrw if I don't a reply.  I will have a heart attack before I get matched!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

beautiful_stranger82 said:


> Hannahdaisy are they actually matching you now? They had everything from me over a week ago and and the donor was ordered 2 days ago so should be in for delivery next week. They said that they will be in touch once it's in with a donor number. That's it. I emailed them yesterday to ask when they will start to match me but I've had no response. I'm sooooo eager to get this started, not sure why I am wishing my life away as a couple of weeks dont make much difference in the whole scheme of things but it feels like a life time! I think I'm also apprehensive due to my age. I turn 35 in July so I wont be able to share if I go past that.


Not matching us yet, but hopefully it won't be long! I had a smear yesterday and hoping that comes back clear, then my partner might also need one first and waiting for the GP to fax the letter over to the hospital. I had my CMV test done today so will be able to properly start looking at donors over the weekend. We're going to pay a little bit of money and send in a photo and they'll send me back a donor that they think matches us physically too.

Ah, I'm the same! Very eager to get everything going! I understand that completely, especially with a birthday coming up. Will they not go for the extra year though, seeing as you'll still be 35?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I think I am feeling a bit useless now as there's nothing I can physically do apart from wait.  It was better when having tests, at least there was a plan.  

As I understand it, treatment has to be complete before my 35 birthday.  When they called to say I'd been accepted they stated that this would expire July 17.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## trina123

I'm with lister and they take up to 36 I will be 37 in March I was matched quickly  the first time took a while the second time if you need any help message me xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

trina123 I think they've just lowered the age.  When  I called they said the rules were changing and I'd need to be having treatment by July.  Can't believe I found out about egg sharing and I could turn out to be too late!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Trina123 when was your most recent treatment?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## trina123

December hun xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Interesting. Maybe they've cut the age but do it at their discretion??

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Best of luck then with getting matched quickly! Let us know what happens.

I was told I'd get my CMV results at about 4 yesterday but I must've been a bit late and missed the cut off for same day. Waiting for that now today and then can have a proper look at the donor list.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Good luck with searching for a donor.  I'm not sure if I made things easier or harder going with Xytex and looking at the pictures!?!?!?  Oh well it's done now and on it's way hopefully.    I hope I get some answers today!!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

I was very tempted to look at the photographs on Xytex, I don't blame you! Going to trust this other company though to match my photograph to somebody.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

What company are you using?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Brighton Fertility Associates


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Sorry, yes I remember you saying now.  I had a look there after you said but I'd already paid my subscription to Xytex and invested a lot of time looking.  My brain couldnt cope with changing!


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's understandable then! We got this place recommended from a member on here who was really happy with them and we hadn't paid a subscription to anywhere. I'd browsed Xytex and was definitely tempted due to being able to see the photographs.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Arrrgggghhhh,  I've still had no response from Lister.  It's not even that much of an important question but it's driving me insane not having a response.    I've even called 3 times and there's no answer.  I hope that means that some lucky people are getting super treatment right now from the egg donation team.    Either that or they've all got the Friday feeling?


----------



## KDJay

Beautiful stranger I also egg shared at the lister, are u emailing the ovum donation email address? I used to always email one particular nurse that we became quite close with or the od email and they would usually be quite good at getting back but they have never this new email secure system now which is a bit of a pain! They wouldn't start matching us until the sperm had arrived but from the date they said we were ready for matching I was matched within 24/48 hours. I wouldn't be suspicious, the lister really are great hence why they are so busy you are in good hands xxxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Thanks KDJay.  I eventually got through to speak to someone yesterday and they said I am ready to matched.  I drive myself bonkers as I spend 8 hours a day in front of a computer, I need to stop refreshing my email!


----------



## KDJay

Yeh it is hard I remember what it was like, it's good if u can be distracted by something else like work xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hoping that the matching goes quickly for you 

Found out my CMV results yesterday so I've emailed them saying that I'd like to be matched using a photograph. Just waiting for a reply.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just popping in to say I've started spotting tonight so af should be here in the morning the exact date I was due on so I guess there was no attempt at implantation...I'm not sure on where I go from here now so I will be keeping track of how you are all doing but won't be posting...I just don't understand why there hasn't been implantation oh well will have to phone the clinic Monday

Good luck to all the new ladies embarking on the eggshare journey it's an amazing thing to do my recipient is now 6 months pregnant with her miracle baby and I'm so proud of that 

Good luck to you all on your journeys wherever they may take you I wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I'm so sorry to hear AF may be on the way, was really hoping this was it for you  Big hugs x


----------



## KDJay

Loopy sorry if this is not what u want to hear but I wouldn't be too sure that you are out - spotting and bleeding in pregnancy and esp ivf is sooooooo common! To be honest I've not met anyone (and I've met a lot being same sex) who hasn't bled! So here's hoping u are not out xxxx


----------



## trina123

Oh no loopy was  for you have you tested I was spotting all through my treatment these and bleed after


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks for your replies girls means alot...tbh the reason that I think it is af is because I've not had 1 positive test they have all been negative so surely it would have shown something by now if there was to have been any implantation...I'm just not sure whether to do another cycle just to end up feeling so deflated or whether to skip it all and just get on with my life...didn't realise making that decision would be so hard...truthfully I never thought we would walk away from all the his without a baby maybe it's my own fault for having too much hope...I don't know...all I know is I have to make a decision and stick to it...infertility has ruled my life for too many years as it is and I look at my son and he is nearly 10 and I just don't know where the time has gone and I want to enjoy life with him xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I'm still hoping that you get a positive test tomorrow - it's not over until OTD my lovely   xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Best of luck for seeing that BFP.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys just to let you know af is here in full flow thank you for all your messages and support I'm ok with it as I had prepared myself we have a holiday booked in June so we won't be doing anything until then if we decide to do anything anyway...you guys have been a great support good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I'm so sorry to read this, how absolutely crap. Sending big hugs, be super kind to yourself but please please test just in case   xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Yes I agree with Madame, had the same convo with my best friend a few months ago when she said she knew this was her period after her ivf cycle but she's pregnant


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys haven't needed to test after is here in full force this morning oh the joys...I think I've decided I'm going to eggshare again and give it 1 last go and then I need to walk away if it hasn't worked and move on but we won't be starting until July time as we have out holiday booked and I haven't got the money until then xx


----------



## trina123

Loopy I'm so sorry   have you thought of changing clincs what about the lister x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi Trina how are you? How's the twins? No I don't think changing clinics would be the answer tbh everything went well my eggs were good and we had icsi to choose the best sperm I think it was purely just bad luck...Hopefully we could be successful on our next cycle and I did think about the lister but tbh it's too far I couldn't commit to commuting there not with having my son I have struggled a bit with this cycle and thats only in Coventry lol xx


----------



## trina123

Aww I have everything crossed for your next cycle xx not got a scan now till 9th of march ages away x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks hun lol how far along will you be then? It seems to be going quite fast xx


----------



## trina123

I'm 14 weeks this week x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Gosh that has gone quick bet you can't wait to see your babies again xx


----------



## trina123

Yes I just worry every scan x


----------



## MadameG

Loopy   Wishing you a lovely chilled out few months before you start again xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina I don't blame ya it's natural hun make sure you keep us updated xx

Madame thank you hun I shall be hanging around seeing how you are all getting on...I'd start sooner if I had the money lol but I've got so much shopping to do for holiday cuz I've put weight on and my son has had yet another growth spurt lol so he needs all new summer clothes too xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Well I am still waiting for a match (yes I know I'm impatient).  I haven't bugged them since Thursday as I don't want to come across as a bit mental.  

Luckily my DS will be delivered tmrw so it gives me an excuse to call them.  

I forgot to mention before, the other reason I am worried about finding a match is that I have endo.  I'm worried that being nearly 35 and having endo is going to go against me.    I looked through my paperwork again too as I was worried I'd read the cut off age wrong and it definitely says July 17.    When I called just after Christmas to get an initial consultation I remember them saying that I would need to get the treatment done before July as they were changing the rules.    

I'm sooooo pee'd off that I jumped on this wagon too late.  I hadn't even heard of egg sharing until December 16! 

Hannahdaisy - have you ordered the good stuff yet?    I'm still a little shocked at the price of something that teenage boys produce in bucket loads without even trying!


----------



## KDJay

Beautiful stranger they won't even start the matching process until they have the sperm but after that you will be all systems go! I'm interested that they accepted you with endo, my friend has endo and I was wondering whether she could share - is it very severe? X


----------



## hannahdaisy

As KDJay has said, they won't match until they have everything. Hoping that you hear back from them soon after that though, let us know when you do!

I haven't ordered it yet, but I sent off my photos last night and got an email back today telling me who they would match me with. Just got to decide what we think of that donor now! Will probably pay the extra bit of money for the other information like medical background, goodwill message etc tonight and then see how we feel. Won't be ordering until payday though, which isn't too far away. As you say, the price is crazy. Realised that the price we are paying is for 0.5ml too, barely anything!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

When I spoke to the hospital last week they said they were already in the process of matching as they had confirmation that the sperm was coming (no innuendo intended). I reckon you're right though, I bet they don't really start until it's physically there though.  

My endometriosis is all one one side so the other is perfectly ok.  I think it's affected more of my bowel etc, that was twisted and stuck down.  My local clinic wouldn't even consider me, the Lister was happy with it. I just hope a recipient is as happy!


----------



## MadameG

beautiful_stranger82 said:


> they had confirmation that the sperm was coming (no innuendo intended).


    Gotta laugh on this journey sometimes!

Hold tight girls, the match will hopefully come along sooner rather than later and then the whole cycle absolutely whizzes by xxxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

MadameG... you really do need to laugh. It's all pretty gross isn't it!  

What we have to do eh?!?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I've had some feed back from the clinic today and it doesn't sound massively promising!! I asked if there was any update on whether I had been matched and they come back and said that all the current recipients that are ready and not suitable.    I can't see this ever starting now!


----------



## Flipsy

Beautiful-stranger - are you with the Lister?? My twins are through egg donation & I know that currently there are hundreds of ladies waiting to be matched. I have a friend who's hundred & something in the list. They are or we're in 2014 pretty good at matching. It may be that there's people that just need bloods updating or they do try to match similarities. We did double donor & our DS is the spit of DH & daughter is my double.

I can only imagine how frustrating it is but hold tight. I was waiting for a donor for 6 months plus so I emailed every month to see where I was on the list. I think I peed them right off.

You are doing a wonderful thing & don't lose heart. Without ladies like you I would have my beautiful toddlers currently downstairs with daddy (I'm on night shifts!).

xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Hi Flipsy!

Yes I am with the Lister.  I'm not sure if that worries me more that there are that many people on the list waiting for a donor and I'm not suitable for any of them.  

They did ask for a photo so it could be that they are looking for similarities, I just hope someone that looks like me is in need of some eggs!

I only have a couple of months until I can no longer donate so I am really really edgy about it all!!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

How strange, I wonder what it is that makes them unsuitable. We were told that there was a long waiting list so I was hoping we wouldn't have a long wait to be matched. Wishing you lots of luck!

I've been sent the extra info about the donor that they've matched us with and I'm waiting to look at it. So hard because I'm so curious. Trying to be good though so that we can look at it together.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hmm, red hair might be part of it? Not as common as blonde or brunette I guess? I'm short too, hoping that won't go against me when it's my turn to donate. I'm also pale and look white British with freckles and blue eyes, but have a mixed race mum. I have to state that on forms etc and they've told me I'm classed as mixed background. Worried that it might go against me too. 

Ah that's positive either way. Really hoping that egg sharing works out for you, and then you can spend that money on the baby


----------



## KDJay

Beautiful stranger your local clinic wasnt the agora by any chance was it?

Hannah eeeek exciting you have the profile through, let us know what u think when u look at it? 

Xxx


----------



## Flipsy

I'm afraid can be picky when choosing a donor & some people want degrees etc.

We accepted the first they offered us & it worked.

I personally would love red hair!!!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I don't have a degree either. I do have 5.5 a'levels though.  The thing about that is that it's all done on honesty. Who checks our education?  I could've told them I han a PHD and no one would know. 

I love my red hair so I hope someone does.  I just think they must exaggerate the amount on the waiting list, I'm not that unappealing!  

Not agora, I'm Lister.


----------



## KDJay

Beautiful stranger , I meant when you said your local clinic wouldn't accept you, was that the agora? They wouldn't have accepted me although I didn't try but the lister did. I'm sure you will be matched soon - you should ask them why they don't have anyone suitable x


----------



## hannahdaisy

I definitely didn't mean anything against red hair! Just that if they're trying to match people based on appearance there may not be as many people waiting with red hair I suppose. Who knows! Hopefully you can find out and hoping that you get the message soon to say that you've been matched!

Funnily enough we said exactly the same about education the other day. These donors that we're looking at say that this is their education/job/hobbies etc but there's no proof!

Will definitely let you know what I think about the donor KDJay!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies with my second egg share it took a few weeks to be matched then to start at the lister not as good as first time round I'm sure you be matched call them I called every day lol x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

They have confirmed that it is my hair and eye colour.    Pain in the butt!


----------



## MadameG

Beautiful stranger if I were you I would ask whether it is possible to do a cycle with the share portion going into their frozen egg bank, in the instance that you are not matched before the cut off. Don't lose heart though, you never know who will walk through their door tomorrow and just as you have taken lots of time to choose your donor, they have to choose theirs to be perfect too  xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

MadameG -  do they do that then?  I've not been given that option so far but will definitely ask if it looks like I wont make it in time.

I wont lose heart.  I'm in a far more positive mood now.  I obviously understand that they need time to get the donor right,  I do feel like I was rushed by Lister to choose my donor though so that I could get started.  They wouldn't match until ordered so I had to go with what was available at the time.  I would've rather have paid a security deposit or something.  Surely there was a better way?

Today a short ginger person is going to walk in needing eggs...... I have champagne on ice ready to celebrate the beginning of this journey and I really fancy drinking it sooner rather than later.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Glad to hear that you're feeling more positive! As said previously, you never know who will walk in the clinic


----------



## MadameG

No idea hunny but it's worth a shot. My clinic would do a frozen banking cycle if not matched within 12 weeks. Fingers crossed for a better week xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey ladies, sorry I've been awol, I've been spending quality time with my toilet. Or any toilet that's nearby in fact. 

Red heads don't worry! Yes there are less red headed people out there, but remember that also means that when one needs a donor there's less of you to choose from so you'll be more likely to be chosen! I'm a short, slightly dumpy brunnette with hazel eyes so let's be honest I wasn't exactly a standout donor choice! But I was matched after about 4 weeks I think, something like that. Wasn't all that long! 

Defo worth asking if they'll do a frozen cycle for you if dates are against. Some clinics will. One of our ladies went straight to a frozen cycle at a Manchester Clinic. Lucky moo. 

Madame how you doing hun? You taking drugs already for your trial? Can't remember now! 

Trina how you feeling? I feel utterly tragic still. Baby was having a right good wriggle on my scan the other day. Weird to think of something that tiny wriggling around....


----------



## trina123

Hey larniegh I still feel crappy to and silly me planned a playdate at mine on Wednesday so need to super clean this house ahh the joys when's your next scan have you got a due date yet x madam how's things going x hi hannah and everyone else I would call the lister I kept bugging them lol x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Morning guys

Trina, I have just sent another email asking about the freeze half cycle option or what would happen if I hit 35 before a match.

Hopefully it wont come to that.  

Larneigh - that is a very positive way of looking at it.  Thank you.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hoping that you get a positive reply, Beautiful Stranger!

Very cute to think about the baby wriggling around, Larniegh!

Myself and my partner have decided on our donor so we're currently filling in our consent forms. Still waiting for my smear results though and still concerned about it being bad news. Plus, my partner needs one and the earliest they gave her was 15th March, add on 2+ weeks to that while waiting for results...

Lister have recommended possibly going to the Portland Hospital and paying £125 to get a result within 3 days. They said it costs nearly £300 at the Lister! Hard to weigh up whether to pay extra or not, obviously very tempting rather than waiting for at least 6 weeks...


----------



## hannahdaisy

It's been very quiet on here!

Hope everything is going well for you all  No more news from me really, still waiting for my results and we've got my partner booked in for a private smear to speed it up. It's been a shame really, because the nurse told me that smear results in this area usually come back really quickly and now it's been about 2 and half weeks, I'm just being impatient!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

It is very quiet isn't it! Absolutely no updates whatsoever for me. I've been rushed off my feet with work so grateful for that. I'm making the most of the wait as away on business (holiday) in Gibraltar. Back to reality tmrw so I'll email the clinic and make a nuisance of myself. It's been nearly 3 weeks now and still no match. I was under the illusion it was days not weeks. I'm hoping it's not months!!!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Well I had a reply from the clinic this morning after emailing them yesterday.  They have confirmed that there is still no match.


----------



## MadameG

Stranger have you got any other clinics in mind for egg share? I think it would be worth contacting them, saying you've had all the checks but have they got anyone waiting for a match with your criteria as the clock is on? Xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I was considering London Women's Clinic as they still accept up to 36 not 35 like lister just implimented. I wonder what would happen about my sperm donation though as that's sitting there at Lister.  I feel like they have me over a barrel.


----------



## KDJay

Beautiful stranger, they haven't got you over a barrel at all you would just tell them you want to transfer the sperm and arrange a courier etc, it's quite common for people to transfer sperm between places - lwc you do have to pay for all the tests there so I don't know how that would work because you have already had them at the listers expense whether they would transfer the results for you? Probably because they are your records. Worth giving them a try although we went for two consultations with lwc and they were not for us!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Sorry that was probably the wrong terminology.    I just feel like they rushed me to get the donation with the intention of matching me very quickly.  I know it may not be their fault that there is no match for me.  The thing that I cant get my head around is that they told me on more than one occasion that there was a huge waiting list for recipients.  I don't feel like I am anything out of the ordinary to have not been a match.  I just an average person with brown eyes and auburn hair.    

Are there any clinics that anyone would recommend I contact?


----------



## trina123

Hun can you call lister I do not believe they can't match you so many couples go there tell them your fears again or ask to speak to your Dr there x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Thanks Trina, this is what I cant get my head round! Anyone I tell think I'm kidding!

I am just looking for another picture to send in to see if that helps.    Once I've sent that I will call them. 

I don't want to be too annoying that they tell me to go away.


----------



## Larniegh

How long have they had your details now hun? It can take a little while to get a match, even if a couple/woman is interested in your profile it's a big decision from their end and a hell of a lot of money. My couple took 3 weeks to definitely settle on my details so some times things can take a little while to get to a concrete "yes you've been matched"  

They won't tell you to away, I know of people who have called every day! I called my clinic weekly and never felt that I was being considered a nuisance.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

They got all my blood test results back 7/2 so it's been a month since that.  It will be 3 weeks on Friday since the sperm donation was delivered.    I haven't even got a potential recipient.  They say they are still working to find a match.


----------



## Larniegh

I know it must feel like it's dragging hun but 3 weeks is no time at all. If your sperm arrived on Friday then they probably only sent your profile out the next week. So, really it's only been 2 weeks that your ovaries have been being pimped out. I think I waited about 6 weeks for a match to be confirmed, this is honestly the worst part of the waiting process. Once you have a match it'll fly by. Hopefully it won't take too much longer for you hun. 

We all know the waiting is the worst bit! We all felt exactly as you did waiting to be matched xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

As KDJay said, we also went to the LWC and decided to change clinic. Obviously lots of people do go through with the treatment from them, but we just couldn't shake a negative feeling that we had. Once we went to the Lister we couldn't believe how differently we felt! Might be worth looking into anyway, but maybe see what the Lister say next.

Two bits of good news today, my smear results finally arrived and it's all normal, and I also got a phonecall this afternoon to say that our sperm had arrived  my gf went for hers last night and results are being emailed tomorrow so just hoping that hers is all clear now too.


----------



## pollita

I agree with Larniegh, 3 weeks is nothing really. I was matched in 10-12 weeks each time. If you have auburn hair (I think I read you do?) then that could take a little longer for a match as it's a more rare hair colour and they try to match you as closely to the recipient as possible. 

I hope you get your match soon!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Interesting what you say about the LWC.  I shall have to bear this in mind.  Unfortunately due to my endo a lot of places wont accept me so I'm very limited.  

I will hold out a little longer for Lister to match as I can't bring myself to go through the rigmarole of initial consultations again!  LWC told me I would still need to go to an initial consultation and pay £180.  I don't fancy paying that to be told they wont accept me.

Good Luck HD, the race will be on to see who gets matched first!


----------



## KDJay

Yeh and the lwc charge about £900 after that too for tests etc. Have u asked the lister why they haven't got a match for you so u don't have to presume? They do have lots of people waiting but maybe not anyone that matches your looks maybe? Hopefully someone will come along, maybe do a bit of digging at th  lister just to enquire why? I was pretty easy to be matched because of my colouring and stats on paper , I sound much better on paper than real life! 😂


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I think they said my characteristics were the reason I'm not notched.  They asked me to go through my characteristics again and I elaborated asked a bit. It's strange how you have to put yourself in a box. On paper I'm Slim, 5.2, Auburn hair, Brown eyes, medium/ fair skin. I wish we could do pictures like other countries. That would help.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Haha, the race is definitely on! Hopefully it's not a long one for either of us!

Her smear results came back clear today too  I emailed both copies over and was surprised to get an email back after 7pm, when it got to 5.30 I didn't think I'd get one back today. I've been told I can go in for blood tests tomorrow so I've asked my boss. They've also asked for a full length photo of my gf and we were laughing about how she could pose.


----------



## MadameG

Hannah get her to pose holding an Easter egg 😉 xxxx


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies. Its been ages since i checked in with you all. Polita so sorry this wasnt your time. Praying you can try again and it works after all you have been through! Madame g hope this trial helps and your next steps ate successful. Larneigh massive congratulations.

I am sorry my mind has gone blank and cant remember where everyone is at.

Good luck to all those starting out. 

Beautiful stranger i cycled with herts and essex. No consult or test fees. The second time i cycles i took longer to be matched as i had a miscarriage. People were put off by that. It took months to be matched and i was looking a5 other clinics. I nearly changed and herts would charge me £50 for a copy of all my notes and test results. Maybe ask if you can get a copy of all ypur results do you have them if you do look into other clinics? Hope you get matched soon

Afm i gave birth to my little boy today completing my little family. I will always be grateful for egg sharing as i wouldnt have my children without it. Its been a hard journey and have had 3 cycles in total. First i miscarried twins, then went on to have boy girl twins and now my little boy. I really wish you all the best and hope you get your much wanted babies xxx


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Mle!!!! Such wonderful news to round the day off. Hope you and the little baba are doing well ❤ Xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Haha, good idea Madame!

Maybe in front of my belly 

Congratulations Mie!


----------



## trina123

Congratulations  mle xx madam how's things xx and how are you polita x stranger just keep calling you will be matched hun x hannah great news are you down to be matched now x hey larniegh when's your due date  hun afm I'm 16 weeks now and have scans every 2 weeks as they are identical hope to more good news on here xxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina glad to hear you are being closely monitored  I'm good thanks, roughly two months until I cycle again now   xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

MLE! That's such amazing news hun congratulations! xxx 

Beautiful Stranger and Hannah I hope you get a match next week. Beautiful just how Auburn is your hair? Are you more brunette or more red head? Might be worth swapping it to brunette if you feel it's not a lie. I initially had my eye colour as hazel (which it is) but it's headed into brown, so my co-ordinator changed my eye colour to hazel/brown which I think helped. 

Madame not long now sweetie   Hope this trial does all the right things for you x 

Trina you're slowly getting there  I'm due on 2nd October but being induced at 37 weeks to around the 9th of September. Have they said if they'll induce you early with it being twins?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

No, I'm definitely more red than brown so do feel it would be a lie.  Even the OD Administrator said my hair colour was beautiful.  I'm so impatient aren't I?!?!

It just takes so long to make a decision to go down a certain path, once you start you just want it to happen.    I look forward to my Saturdays and Sundays as I'm always rushed off my feet so it takes my mind off things and signals another week down.  

HD -  The Lister only asked for a photo of my face, I wonder why they've asked you for something different?


----------



## djjim22

Mle - Congratulations!! Fantastic to hear your little family is now complete. Hope you are all well.

Madameg - Hope those two months fly over!

Larniegh - Hope you are well and the sickness is easing.

Trina - 16 weeks already! That's flying over.

Beautiful stranger - I hope a match comes soon. Waiting is the hardest part!

AFM - Day 13 of my FET cycle, just went for scan today and lining is 13.1mm. I thought my next hurdle would be to stress about my embryo thawing but I've come home from clinic and am bleeding. It's not too heavy but a little more than spotting. Just waiting for clinic to get back to me...


----------



## pollita

MLE, huge congratulations! So happy for you

Madameg, hope the time flies by and you'll be cycling before you know it  

Djjim, ah, nothing's ever easy is it? Hope it's nothing (maybe just an irritated cervix after your scan or something) were they happy with the lining at the time?

Larniegh, I know we have been messaging but hope you're doing ok  

Trina, time is definitely flying by, can't believe you're 16 weeks already!

I've not posted here for a while so haven't updated you all. I've managed to top up an existing loan and booked a 2 cycle IVF package, so I have two more goes then it is on to donor embryos. My consultant has completely changed my protocol and medication for IVF#4 and I'm starting straight away, just waiting for AF to arrive. EC should be last week of April/first week of May. Praying for a better result this time!


----------



## djjim22

Aw wow Pollita! I'm so happy for you. I have absolutely everything crossed that you won't need to you that 2nd go and you will be pregnant with this next cycle. Hope the changed protocol and medication do the trick. The clinic just called me back and apparently the dr said what you have said and that the scan has probably just irritated my cervix but they are going to scan me early thursday morning before they thaw my embryo just to make sure lining is still ok.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh wow Pollita, great news! Good luck for these cycles.

Thank you Larniegh, I've not been home for long after visiting the clinic today. I had my final blood tests done and myself and my partner have been given the pill to take.

Not sure if we're officially being matched yet or if they have to wait for my results to come back.

Beautiful stranger - just to top it off did you know that the OD coordinator is on holiday for 3 weeks?! Terrible timing for us both! The OD Admin is trying to do all of the matching and her job so in an email today she said she hopes to have us matched within 3 weeks. Also, how odd that we got asked for a full length pic! I don't know why they'd ask for two different things. I've been talking to Poonam recently because Diana's away, did you deal with Diana for this part?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Only dealt with Poonam.  Never spoken with Diana! I think I need to call them Monday and stop being so nice. 

I've not even been given the pill to sync me.  I'm getting really confused and really worrying now. 

What if they never get me a match? I'm so ready for this !


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh, I wonder why we're also dealing with different people! Diana is the coordinator and usually does the matching (as far as I'm aware!). Poonam is down as the admin so sends emails about results, appointments etc.

Strange about the pill too. I went in for my bloods, went to go and pay and then got a voicemail from Poonam saying she wanted to see me before I left and get me and my gf onto the pill. I got my prescription and went straight down to the pharmacy. I told the nurse taking my blood that my period had started today so maybe she saw that info. She did mention it and said she wants me to start taking the pill from tomorrow.


----------



## MadameG

Stranger it might just be that the pill is not right for you in terms of medication so I wouldn't panic too much  fingers crossed that a red head joins their DE list on Monday xxxx

Pollita wow that's awesome that you are starting so soon! We are also going for the two cycle package to take the pressure off and frankly I think four fresh cycles will be enough for my body to deal with in total. Glad that they are mixing things up for you too in terms of meds. Wishing you so much luck xxxx

Larneigh how are you feeling lovely? Xx

Dj what a naughty dildocam! Are you doing a trigger shot or just classed as ready to go? Xx


----------



## KDJay

Hannah I know we had to take the pill because it's inter partner but straight egg share I don't think you may have to x


----------



## pollita

Quite often egg-sharing you don't need the pill. Either the recipient doesn't have a cycle at all (hence the need for a donor egg) or she may already be "offline" in terms of her cycle so SHE is matched to YOU. I've never had to go on the pill for any of my cycles.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Lots of reasons why it might be this way then!


----------



## djjim22

Hannah - I was never told I was waiting to be matched, they just rang me to say my results were back and I had already been matched... which was fab for me as I felt that I only had one long wait instead of two. Hope this is the case with you, it is awful waiting when it is out of your control. 

When it comes to the pill I agree with the others, it probably depends on the recipient. I had to take the pill when I did my fresh cycle but as the others have said if the recipient's cycle is 'shut off' so to speak then there is nothing to sync with.

Madameg - I'm supposedly just 'ready to go'. Didn't do a trigger shot last time either (which is good when it comes to being a POAS addict as I don't have to test it out, haha)


----------



## hannahdaisy

Well that would be amazing but I'm going to just hope for the best and expect the worst kinda thing! With the main coordinator being on holiday I'm sure it will effect the speed  they said they wouldn't match until the had the smear results, her photograph and confirmation of when I was attending for bloods. They now have it all so I'll maybe think of Monday as the first day of matching. I was still at the clinic at about 4.30 today and now it's the weekend. Feels nice to be going onto the pill though, like something is happening.


----------



## trina123

Hello ladies pollita that's great so happy your starting again so quickly xx madam not long now hun   that treatment worked xxx djjim  I had bleeding this time every time they used that dido cam so should be ok xx hannah I've only ever spoke to the nurses and poonam  shouldn't be long keep calling for updates x stranger all I can say is keep calling hun even after I was matched this last time took a while to start cos short staffed then my lady wasn't ready so I had alot of delays xx


----------



## trina123

Oh and I had to take the pill to match our timings up stranger I put myself on the pill just went to the health clinc and told the lister it saves time other wise when your matched they will start pill take more time xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I wonder why I'm also having meetings with Diana?! I've already seen her twice now and she's asked me to email her things like updates about donor sperm, smear results etc. Maybe she deals more with the intra-partner cycles? When I went for my consultation in December our consultant introduced us and said she'd just taken up the new post too though.

I've read a few things about taking CoEnzyme Q10 tablets (for my partner who will be stimming, not myself), did any of you take them? If so, how many milligrams? There are quite a few!

Hope everyone's doing well today and has a lovely weekend  it's my partner's birthday today so looking forward to relaxing and enjoying that.


----------



## KDJay

Hannah I've met Diana, I don't think they do enough Inter partner to justify a dedicated person, once your matched you won't see either of them. Happy b day to your partner , I took co enzyme when I could remember! Can't remember dose sorry and we both took pregnacare x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I am going to call Monday to check on updates. I just have a really bad feeling now. 

I'm just taking Wilkinson pregnancy vitamins at the moment.  

I've only been to the clinic once and didn't meet any of the nurses.  I can't wait to take my other email half there and start this journey.


----------



## KDJay

Beautiful stranger so have you had your appointment with the consultant then yet?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you! Had a really relaxed day and that's exactly what she wanted  we've been taking things like Pregnacare too and just thought the Q10 might be a good idea, just not sure which potency to order!

Beautiful Stranger - my first appointment was just to see a consultant and to talk about the process and meds we'd be on, to ask my partner questions about family history and things like hobbies. A few weeks later we went back for a 4hr appointment for counselling, bloods etc, then I had to go back a few times myself because of being a recipient and needing a practice cycle. Maybe because you're doing it all yourself and not intra-partner we haven't needed the same appointments. Did you have your bloods done beforehand somewhere else?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I had an appointment with someone in my initial consultation.  I can't remember his name though.  Since my blood results come back I've not seen any one.  All the councelling and bloods etc were done in the same day.


----------



## MadameG

Stranger I wouldn't have thought you would need to be back until you have been matched and need treatment planning as there is nothing else to be done in the mean time? As the girls have said, it's been quite a short time you have been waiting to be matched but I would still ask them what the protocol is if you don't get matched in time to cycle before the age cut off, as otherwise it's pointless for the clinic to have paid for your expensive bloods Xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

That makes sense then, sounds like things are fine for you in terms of appointments  

We were meant to have our consultant appointment and counselling, bloods etc at the same time but the counsellor wasn't there on that day so we split that into two different days. Then I've only had all of the other nurse appointments because I had to do the monitored cycle and I went back for more bloods on Friday due to not wanting them to expire if I had them done in December! We did get asked to book an appointment with Diana a few weeks ago, but I'm not completely sure why! We just had a really quick chat about what was left to do on our list (smear results, bloods, order sperm etc), but that could've probably been done over email!

I do agree with Madame though, find out what would happen in terms of the age cut off.


----------



## kmurph83

Ok, lots to catch up on as I've not checked in for a while, I'll try my best but apologies if I miss anyone.

Mle- Congratulations on the new addition, lovely news that your family is now complete.

Pollita - So happy to hear that you've managed to find a way to cycle again and that they've come up with a new plan for you, this is going to be your time.

MadameG - Not long before you start again, did you get any results or feedback from the trial you took part in?

Larneigh - How many weeks are you now? Are you starting to feel any better?

Flutter - Your little boy must be due any time now, hope everything's going well for you.

Trina - Can't believe you're 16 weeks already, glad they are keeping a close eye on you.

HD and BS - Got everything crossed that you both get matched soon and that things happen quickly from that point.

Afm - I'm now 32+3, doing ok, still feeling sick everyday but there's not long to go now and scan on Thursday shows the babies are growing well so that's all that matters. Twin 1 was estimated at 3lb 9oz and twin 2 at 4lb 4oz! Slightly worried now as to how much bigger I can possibly get as I'm only 5ft2 and look like I've got a beach ball tucked up my top! They have me booked in for an elective section at 37 weeks though so the bigger I can get them before then the better as I'd really like for us to avoid a nicu stay. Would have liked to try for a natural birth but the consultant reckons there will be over a pound between them by birth and the little one is first in line so makes things quite risky for twin 2 so out the sunroof it is.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Kmurph! How exciting, not long for you to wait until you meet your twins 

My partner's period has come early so she will be starting the pill tomorrow now. One more thing down. A little step, but a bit exciting! Will email the hospital and let them know about that later.


----------



## trina123

Great news hannah just the match now x kmurph  great news on the twins not long now hun xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I did actually ask the question as to what will happen if I hit the cut off.  I asked if they could do a freeze half cycle but they avoided answering the question.

Poonam just said that it rarely takes a month the match therefore she wouldn't expect this to happen.

Positive thinking!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Positive thinking, most definitely!

Got my results back from Friday and I've been told that my TSH levels are normal, but a bit too high for somebody wanting to get pregnant. Poonam has said that she's posted me a prescription for some thyroxine treatment. The Dr wants it below 2.50 but I haven't been told what mine actually is. Has anybody else dealt with this? If so, what medicine was it? Really want to have a proper Google!


----------



## KDJay

Hannah I think the medication will be thyroxine. It's good that they will be bringing it down as it best to be low xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you. Do you have any experience with this or do you know anyone that has?

I've been so looking forward to getting started and now it's hit me that this might be a bit of a setback  I've asked Poonam in the email reply if it will have an effect on timings etc but no reply yet.


----------



## Flipsy

Hannahdaisy - it usually comes down quite quickly with levothyroxine. They'll want to retest you in about a month xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Flipsy, just hoping that they'll still continue with matching etc in the meantime. I've gone from being really excited and thinking we were nearly ready, to now thinking that we'll just be waiting again.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

HD, I sent an email as well today but no response yet. I feel so bad, I'd hate to be on the receiving end! Poor woman, if she gets me matched I'm buying her a huge bunch of flowers. (Probably carnations due to budget)

Did you find out what dose q10? I might look into that myself.


----------



## hannahdaisy

She must be so busy trying to do this on her own for the next few weeks! I just have a feeling that mine's been pushed to the bottom now due to these results.

I did a bit of research online and found a general amount that was safe/recommended but I can't remember the exact numbers. I'd been looking at some on Holland and Barratt that were nearly £20 and then I found the same ones in Sainsbury's for £4 and Tesco for £5. I've got the Tesco 100mg ones and they have a small amount of vitamin B1 in too (thiamin). I had to google whether that was allowed and in that quantity it's fine.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Thanks HD, I will have a look for them next time I go shopping.    

Have the clinic actually told you have been pushed to the bottom?  I doubt it will affect the matching tbh.  I still have money on you being matched first.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Got an email back today to say that it won't affect matching, so I hope that's true! I will need to be retested in 3 weeks and will need to continue the medication throughout the pregnancy. I really do hope that you don't have long to wait, especially after waiting a while already.

Question about matching - do they let you know that they've sent your profile to somebody to see if they accept you or do they only tell you once the person has agreed?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I just got an email too. They've said they will look at starting me on a freeze half cycle if a match doesn't come up after a  month of trying to match. 

I hope this is good news!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sounds like good news to me


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I just don't want to get my hopes up yet.  Just in case it doesn't happen. It'll be a month on Monday.


----------



## MadameG

That's awesome news Stranger! Also much easier to get started without needing to sync with another lady xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I hope it is good news.  Looking through the correspondence and I actually think that it has been over a month since the start of matching but I'm waiting for them to confirm.  

If I started my AF yesterday when would they start me do you think?


----------



## trina123

You start second day of period I think that's what I did they might still want you take the pill but if you start short then only takes 2 weeks of jabs then ec then et it's very quick x


----------



## trina123

Ahhhh ladies so quick rant lady from group put a baby post on my ** so I took it down and then she said what's the issue your passed 12 weeks so I had to explain then she said silly things abouto ivf like I must be rich really gets to me I'm worried as it is every scan my heart goes x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

It certainly doesn't mean we are rich!!! Jeez... and if we were, we certainly aren't after this process!!

I hate people that assume! And anyway, what is wrong with being rich? 

And as for the 12 week thing... plain ignorance.  Their loss.  Idiots!


----------



## Larniegh

It varies by protocol hun. So I just had to start down regging at Day 21 without any need for the pill at all. Some people have a cycle with the pill. Some people will have a short protocol and it goes from D1 of the period so it'll be whatever you're doing. 

It's amazing they'll look into a freeze all cycle I think from what you've said you have probably been being pimped out for about 3 weeks once everything was in, sorted and being shared. In an ideal world they'll want you matched up as it gives your recipient better chances of a successful cycle too so they'll keep looking for a recipient even once they've got the ball rolling for you. 

Really hope you get some good news soon, and you too Hannah  

Trina I can totally understand that you're unhappy with her post and she's obviously feeling over sensitive about you taking it down. Try not to worry. We all know that doing IVF doesnt make you rich! Most of us it just makes in debt!! As for getting excited just because you're past 12 weeks, I know first hand that that's no guarantee that you'll bring baby home. It's totally ok to not want to be putting it out there. 

Madame bet you're counting down the days!!! 

Politta you know I love you and can't wait to hear when you're injecting. 

Everyone else much love and hugs. 

AFM I have a dead weight feeling in my tummy that I absolutely hate  I swear there should be some kind of daily assurance pregnant women can get! It's terrifying not knowing that things are ok still.


----------



## trina123

Larniegh same here so nervous all the time she just keeps going like I don't think you had ivf as ife is only 18 months is this woman for real saying things don't add cos I don't tell the whole world what knickers I'm wearing starting to get pissfed off  I worry about everything she doesn't understand now saying it's not normal to be scan every 2 weeks feel like saying to words and one ends with off lol


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hun, isn't it nice for her that she can be so naive about it all. Just ignore her and leave her be. She can be ignorant if she wants. My sister was scanned twice a week by the end of her pregnancy, some people have them that often for various reasons. 2 weekly is a totally normal thing for someone in your situation xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Sounds as though I've missed starting this month anyway as my AF arrived yesterday.  I will have to wait another month regardless of whether there is a match.


----------



## Larniegh

Really does depend on what your protocol is hun. If you only have to DR from CD21 and have treatment planning next week for example they might get you in. In all honesty though it tends to always be from the next cycle to the one you match/get the go ahead on because of all the treatment planning etc that they need to do with you. Even if you was paying for the whole thing yourself you'd likely be looking at next cycle before you started to get underway. The waiting feels horrendous at the time, I know, but trust me you'll get there before you know it. xxx


----------



## trina123

Stranger once you start it goes so quick call them today xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I sent an email last night asking how long they have been matching me but I haven't had a response.  I will give it till 2 then give them a call if no response.


----------



## MadameG

Trina that woman!!!     Your pregnancy is your business and no one else's - what you say, goes. She must have a very boring life if she has nothing better to do than hounding you. Block her if she becomes too ridiculous xxxx

Stranger they have to have space for an ec and et transfer for the particular week, so it would depend on how busy they are on top of what protocol you are on xxxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

So basically I can make no assumptions as to what will happen next.  

I didn't get round to calling them today, having an awful endo day so really ratty. Also, I'll be honest, I feel bad bothering them. I know I should call them but I prefer the indirect route of email.  I've had no response to my email from yesterday so I will have to suck it up and call them if I hear nothing tmrw.  

Thanks for all the advice xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Trina - it's really none of her business and she needs to respect your privacy about it all. If one of my friends hadn't made an official announcement themselves I wouldn't be posting stuff on their social media.

Larniegh - hope all is going well for you 

Stranger - definitely ring them tomorrow. I've felt the same about hounding/bothering them but I'm sure that they understand how important it is for the people that are waiting for news.

Got the news today that we have got a match   I collected my thyroid medication yesterday and I'm dropping off my sample to get the chlamydia test done tomorrow. Been told that we should get some more information around Monday. Was such a shock that I cried a little bit. I'm a teacher and I work in the same school as my partner so I was a bit naughty and ran straight round to tell her. Had to say that there were a few dates that we couldn't do, hoping it won't have too much of an effect. The dates are in May, around 8 weeks away, so I'm hoping the dates won't interfere. No idea how long it's likely to take from here really.


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Hannah that's super exciting sweetie. Im really pleased for you xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Told you my money was on you HD! I did call them today and still not a single match. 

I'm really happy for you but it does make me sad a bit. 

They said they'd only been matching me since 1/3 which I don't understand as I have emails prior to that about matching.  

Did get some good news though, they are still accepting up to agency  36 so at least I've got over a year for the illusive red head to walk in and fall in love with me.


----------



## trina123

Yayyy hannah great news xx stranger that's great you have time but still keep calling hun x afm I booked her as she messaged my dh and one of my friends very strange anyway booked a scan for Tuesday as still feel worried about bump size etc x


----------



## MadameG

Congrats Hannah! xxxxx

Stranger that means you only have a couple of weeks before they might start you on a frozen cycle   xxxxx

Trina what a weird woman, glad she's blocked now xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you to all of you!

Stranger - I completely understand why you feel sad about it. Recently two of my best friends have fallen pregnant within a month of trying and I know it's hard to deal with any news relating to this stuff. While being happy for them and so excited to meet their babies I've been so worried about how my journey will be. That's amazing news to have over a year. I know it isn't fun to be waiting, but at least you won't be worrying about the cut off date being within the next few months.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I really does play with your emotions doesn't it?    I just never occurred to me that I would be in a minority! 

I just really want to get started as I know it's only been a couple of months since starting this part of the journey, it's been a long long time in the planning.  Last year when I was diagnosed with endo I really thought that was it for me.  So the excitement I felt when I discovered egg sharing, and then for the Lister to accept me! Well, the excitement was too much! I think it has intensified the wait. Or I'm just a moany, impatient old boot? Probably the later.

Oh well it's Friday, and while I'm not going through treatment I can enjoy a glass of wine this evening.  Next week is a new week!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies hope you're all well? 

I've been frantically shopping and sorting the house out ready for my little boys arrival next Thursday !  Can't believe I'm nearly there. My back will be greatly appreciative though as it's hurts so much, only one side though but still absolutely kills putting any pressure on my right leg. So I kind of limp/waddle at the moment. 

Anyways I hope you are all doing great. I keep coming on to keep up to date and have a read through now and again.

Which reminds me Madame g I will reply to your text lovely, I dropped my phone and smashed my screen so I'm using an old one at the mo and can't remember what we had said ! Xx

Trina hope all is going well lovely, ignore that rude woman. She sounds like a drama queen. Xx

Larneigh I hope you are well and baby is doing fine xx

Hannah daisy glad you have a match, the time will fly by xx

Pollita glad you have a plan lovely, I admire your strength hope your family are ok now and seem abit more understanding xx

Beautiful stranger the waiting is the hardest part, I'm at the Lister also. I started my journey July 2015, we had bloods and matched all within 6/8 weeks we then had short protocol, no pill as I can't take it and had the transfer in November. Unfortunately that pregnancy ended in miscarriage but we had an get last July and I'm about to give birth by c section in the 23rd of March.  These things do take time it's not something that can be rushed unfortunately. The matching can take anything from a day to months, it all depends on certain things like blood, hair, eye colour, age, Even education can be the reason. Don't think of it as a bad thing towards yourself though. It's not, it's just a lot for a donor to take that step as well. They need to be 100% certain like you do with your sperm donor lovely. You will get picked just waiting for the right person to come along and snap you up. I found it easier to message Lizzie, as I felt she had more answers and nothing was ever to much for her. Poonam isn't a nurse so she won't deal directly with the donor side of things she just relays the messages. Xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Thanks for the reassuring words fluttershy! I know I'm being dramatic.    When I spoke to Poonam yesterday she said there wasn't even anyone to offer my details to so that worries me.  I was worried they'd throw me off this list at some point but it is good to know they are willing to freeze half for an egg bank.  It must mean they have some faith in me and that someone would turn up eventually.  

I can't wait to be on the other side of this, advising everyone else.  Hope the C section goes ok, make sure someone has a camera, it can make for the most amazingly dramatic photos.  My sister-in-law looked like she was delivering Christ herself they way her daughter made an entrance under the surgeons lights.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Not long now then Fluttershy!

Stranger - I suppose the other way to look at it is as soon as somebody with your colouring comes through they'd be matched straight to you!

Gave in my sample for the chlamydia check today and they said 3-7 working days. Surely not?!?! Just annoying because we won't get our instructions about meds, EC etc from the nurses until the result is back!


----------



## trina123

Yayyy flutter been thinking about you so happy for you xxx hannah it won't be long now your matched time flies are you doing long or short xx stranger I know it won't be long for you hun xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Trina it better not be. This baby making is long over due for me. I am ready now!

Next step pimp myself out in an ad in the paper😂


----------



## hannahdaisy

Trina - we are long protocol. Really looking forward to getting the treatment plan sent through so that we can get an idea of dates.


----------



## Rainy123

Hi all,

Hope you're all doing well. I haven't posted in a while - long story short mum found out there was a serious hereditary disease in the family. While I waited for her results, I was protecting myself by assuming that egg sharing wouldn't work out. Today she got her results and she's not a carrier!

Woo hoo. Now I can look forward to my initial consultation on 30th march!


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's exciting Rainy, not long to wait now


----------



## Rainy123

Thanks HD.
I decided to egg share last summer so it's been a long, slow journey so far but it's given me a chance to save money.

I've been following your journey on here - so exciting that you've got a match


----------



## MadameG

Rainy what a stressy time! Glad you're in the clear, good luck with the appointment  xxxx

Flutter I am SO excited for you!!!! Eeeee! Speak soon lovely xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Rainy - we were a bit similar in that sense. We first went for AMH tests and scans last August and then were taking some time to save because we were told that my partner's AMH was too low to egg share with the LWC. They told us one cycle would be around £8000-9000. We were then thinking of ways to save that money fairly quickly. Found the Lister in November and they told her that she could egg share so we started earlier than first expected.

Probably could've done with saving a bit though! There's been lots of extra costs because we're sharing eggs with eachother. Haven't been brave enough to add up all of my invoices yet! We also didn't have any real savings because we'd just moved house so we're just paying things off month to month. We were just very eager to get going and knew that we'd make it work.

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend


----------



## Rainy123

Thanks madameg- it has been stressful. I'm more relieved for other members of my family who would've been impacted directly.

HD - I'm very nervous about the AMH tests as that could throw a spanner in the works. I'm lucky enough to have an adopted son already so I'm trying to be chilled about it and just see what happens. Feel like I have to try before it's too late though  - getting old ;-)


----------



## hannahdaisy

I think it really depends which clinic you go to. My partner's is around 11 and LWC wouldn't accept her and made us feel like it was a pretty terrible result, kept using words like 'unfortunately', however the Lister said that result was absolutely fine for her age. I've read on here that they accept a minimum of around 4 I think.

Where will you be having your consultation? Not sure if you've said that and I've missed it.


----------



## KDJay

Hannah mine was also 11 and I was gutted but although the lister said they would expect it to be higher for my age he wasn't overly concerned about it either and I got 15 eggs which I was really happy about (and a baby!) I'm jusyworried how much it's dived when we go back for number 2 and worry they won't accept me as a donor this time round. Xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Do you have any kind of general information about how it tends to change after each cycle?

If we receive our treatment plan tomorrow do you have any idea about how long it might take to get to EC/ET? My partner isn't being allowed out of work for 4 days starting 8th May and I'm worried about whether it's likely to interfere? Is the other lady likely to be on the pill and ready to go or could we be waiting for her to start AF etc?


----------



## djjim22

Sorry I haven't posted on this thread for a while.... been keeping up to date with where everyone is though just haven't had the time to comment.

With regards to AMH mine was only 3.04 when I was 29 and I still managed to get 16 eggs. I was started straight on short protocol and think that made a big difference with egg numbers.


----------



## KDJay

Wow djjjm, and did u egg share with AMH of 3? Was that at the lister too? I'm just worried as I will be two years older from when I last was tested by the time we get going again and who knows how fast it is decreasing xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Hannah I would hope your girlfriends bit will have been done by 8th may if u get your plan tomorrow xxx


----------



## djjim22

Yes I did KDJay, couldn't believe it myself. All they said was it was 'a bit on the low side' but they would just give me more drugs. But yes I feel the same as you, if this FET doesn't work I'm not sure whether I will be able to egg share again and doubt I could afford a fresh cycle. I was with the LWC but the North East branch, judging by comments on these boards I think they are very different to the London branch as I couldn't fault them one bit.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I'm finding the differences in AMH really interesting!  I feel like I should win a prize for having 13.3!  The clinic I went to originally put me in the low bracket and wouldn't accept me for egg sharing.  At 35 I'm now feeling like a super human with that reading!  

I wonder why everyone differs so much.  It goes to show you really can't go on age can you?

Still no updates for me.  I sent an email Thursday, hope they come back soon!


----------



## djjim22

Hope they get back to you soon beautiful! The waiting is the hardest part of this whole game. Yeah I never expected my result to be so low but it also goes to show that just because you have a low AMH doesn't mean you can't produce lots of eggs given the right protocol and a bit of luck.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Yes, you are living proof of that!  

I hope so.  The crazy thing is, after reading what you are all writing about having to save up and paying it month by month etc, I've had my savings ready for years now!!!! I am full on ready to go and nothing to bloody go with!  

I'm even getting a new car on Weds that I've made sure has isofix and enough room in the boot for a pram (just in case).  Nutter!


----------



## hannahdaisy

AMH is interesting indeed! Great that you got accepted Djjim and got so many eggs, and then strange that somebody with one much higher may get less. As you say, depends on getting the correct protocol.

Stranger - good plan. You will have that baby sitting in there in the near-ish future 

KDJay - may be wishful thinking! Got my chlamydia results back today (clear - woohoo! Haha) and Poonam had said previously that the nurses should send out a treatment plan around Monday (as in, today). Then in today's email she said I should get one by the end of next week!!!! At first I was going to just ignore the email and wait, and then I thought better of it and decided to email her back for more info. I don't want to irritate her, but at the same time I think it's fair for me to know why the sudden change! 

I think I'm just more eager to get it sent through because I'm so concerned about whether it will clash with work dates. I read that scans are only done between around 9-12.30 and on certain dates my partner just isn't available then really. Need time to try and sort it out with work if needs be. Just upset/shocked me a bit to have the sudden change of information  hoping it's just a worst case scenario.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

That's how I feel too HD. I don't want to irritate but I also want regular updates.  I sent an email on Thursday but no acknowledgement.  

Is there someone else I should email as Poonam and the lab are the only email addresses I have.  I also don't want to look like I'm going over her head. 

Can't wait to hear about the plan for you HD. I'm really excited for you.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hmm, I think Poonam is the main person to deal with right now. I've had conversations and meetings with Diana, although she's on holiday right now for the next couple of weeks. She's the OD coordinator though, so usually in charge of matching I think. Surprised you've had no reply since Thursday though.

Oh thank you. Whenever I look on here each day I hope to hear that you've had some good news too.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I'm sure it's not the case but I feel like I'm not being a taken seriously.  

But if they don't want to respond then I don't really see the point in bugging them. Shes said a couple of times "I will get back to you when there is an update"


----------



## KDJay

Hannah I remember well what the wait for the plan was like, we were told we would have to wait u til the new year as our recipient had a holiday over Christmas but then all of a sudden when the plan came through it was for all dates in November as the recipients plans had changed so we got going before Christmas - we were the last to cycle before they closed. I went for my scans at 8am if that helps? And I sometimes turned up earlier just to try my luck and was always seen asap x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you for helping with my optimism KDJay! Let's hope it's sooner than what she's written on the email today. I've had some 8.30 appointments but I still don't know if that would help her out too much. She's a Year 6 teacher and her kids are doing their end of year/primary school tests that they've obviously been working hard with her for since September. It's our Easter holidays soon too, 2 weeks off school, except she's doing Easter school with them for 4 days and it's 9-1! Interferes with scanning times again so I dunno what we'd do if those dates clashed.

Always something to worry about!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Any updates HD?  I emailed again today but no response. It was 4pm so I won't look too much into it.  It's been well over a month since they got the sperm in and all tests. Think it was 15/2 they had everything they asked for.  

I'm getting a really bed feeling about this now. I was so excited now I can't see this going anywhere!


----------



## trina123

Hun call them today and ask about freeze all again and when can you start xxx dijjm great news on your fet are you testing early xxx hannah have they given you a start date xx afm I booked a gender scan yesterday I'm having identical  twins boys they looked so cute  I'm 18 weeks tomorrow  so nearly half way x


----------



## KDJay

Trina congrats!!!! So one embryo split?! So cute xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

No updates from me! Didn't get a reply yesterday about whether we were likely to have to wait for a treatment plan. Just back to waiting again and checking emails over and over again!

Stranger - I agree, maybe ring again today, at least you're likely to get an answer that way.

Trina - how exciting  now you can really start thinking about clothes and names etc for your boys.


----------



## djjim22

Beautiful - Give them a ring today and try and get some answers to put your mind at rest.

Trina - fantastic news about the boys! Can't believe you're 18 weeks already! I've already tested early 6do5dt today and have a definite positive! Although the last two days there was an extremely faint line but just thought it was my mind playing tricks

Hannah - hope you hear something today also. Sounds like the clinic aren't very good at keeping you in the loop.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## MadameG

Dj eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx

Trina must have been a wonderful experience, so cute! Xxx

Stranger why do you have a bad feeling? I think you should call to put your mind at rest, but it's such early days for matching and also frozen eggs for the bank will be fab for a lady that turns up with your colouring xxx


----------



## djjim22

I know Madameg! Still in that awful limbo though where yes it's a positive but it's still before OTD so worried it will disappear. How are you doing?xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I just get the bad feeling due to the lack of response on email.  I know I should call but I prefer things in writing so I have a log of what's going on.  When I called them they said they started matching me at the beginning of March but I know that to be untrue as I have emails about it from way before that.  

I know it's probably down to staffing issues but it doesn't reassure me.      I would rather an email back to say that they will get back to me as soon as they can than absolutely nothing!


----------



## trina123

Dj yayyy congratulations I no the worries never stop xx madam how is everything going xx stranger I would call them you need to and if they are freezing when can you start xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I will Trina.  That's the thing I'm struggling with, I can't make any plans for this year until I know what their plan is.  If they say 3 months, I'm fine with that, I can book a holiday or paint the house, get the carpet done etc etc.  At the minute I'm just living day by day as they keep saying it usually doesn't take a month to find a match.

It clearly does, and it has!  Like I say I'm fine with all that, I'm just not fine with the lack of communication!

I'm venting this in the wrong place, I just have to get it off my chest as I don't want to be turned away.


----------



## MadameG

Stranger vent away if you need to but they clearly aren't going to turn you away at any point as you have been approved as a donor, all the time and testing is already a big investment in you on their end. For what it's worth, you can kind of plan everything and nothing at this point. Even if you are matched tomorrow, your recipient might want to start in two weeks or three months. Then you might respond brilliantly and be done in 3 weeks flat, or it might take a bit longer to stim, or she might not down reg properly and you have to wait a few more weeks before stims, you might end up having a delayed fet if you over respond.... IVF can be quite unpredictable so the only thing you can do is carry on living a normal, healthy life, plan stuff for the summer but get travel insurance and be prepared to change plans if you need to. There's tons of stuff you won't be able to do/eat/enjoy once treatment starts and you're pregnant, so don't forget to keep living whilst you can  xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina and Dj I'm fine thanks lovelies, DH is having a second SSR at the end of April and then fingers crossed, should start treatment from mid may! xxxx

Dj everything crossed for you 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀❤ xxxxz


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - I feel similar to you in some ways. We've had to say we can't book things and turn down friends plans or say yes but that things might change. I know Madame's right though and things can change at any point throughout treatment!

The advice is good, we need to just enjoy things we can't do once we start treatment/become pregnant!

Still nothing today, as I'm sure that you can tell! The longer this is taking the more paranoid I get about it clashing with work things!


----------



## MadameG

I really do speak from experience as we literally got to the point where we were doing nothing and I really feel that we missed out on so much. As you can see, five years later I am no further forward hence why about 18 months ago we just decided to live our lives as we wanted and treatment can and will slot in wherever xxxx


----------



## pollita

I agree with madameg, you cannot and should not put your life on hold for IVF. Another one from experience lol. The path to IVF changes all the time, even more so with egg sharing. You have little to no control over things so just roll with the punches, go with the flow. As hard as it is, you are just doing yourself a disservice by stressing out by it. Not saying that with malice, I'm saying it because I was there a little over a year ago and I wish someone had told me the same. Let the clinic work their magic, and just carry on with life in the meantime. Take the holidays, do up the house, don't put life on hold. Everything really will slot into place, I promise!

Djjim, congrats to you!

Afm no change really, I start meds in 2 weeks and they're all being delivered Friday in preparation. 5th time lucky?


----------



## djjim22

Stranger - Vent away here, that is what we are all here for. 

Madameg - Roll on mid May! Fingers crossed for a positive 2017!

Pollita - Lovely to hear from you! Two weeks will fly over and then you'll be off again. I am going to keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Best of luck Pollita


----------



## KDJay

Dj great news!!! Madame and pollita great advice (as always!) so true that there is zero point in avoiding or planning or not planning anything! If anything it's nice to have distractions. This journey is so unpredictable and there are so many unknowns even the clinic don't/won't know you just have to live one step at a time however frustrating that is. Xxxxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

You are such wise owls!!  I know all this and I'm normally such a sensible thinker. 

I am wondering what's going on at the clinic though. I went with them because of great reviews (and that they accepted me) . I know I should call but 2 emails now and no response.  Im concerned that they are not actively trying to match me. 

I will call tmrw as it will be over a week since anything from them and that was only because I called.


----------



## Flipsy

Beautiful - please call them. I had this & I was getting so annoyed. When I called they said they had replied to my emails but some some reason I wasn't receiving them. I always had up to this point. I switched email addresses & only now have an issue if the use the wrong address!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Hi Flipsy, were you using the egress system they have?


----------



## Flipsy

Yes, I hate it. Although now have it at work & it's easier for some reason!!

Every email I send I have to say, please reply to gmail else I won't get it!!!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Oh, well I wonder why that is??

I will call them this afternoon to ask if they've received them.  I'm not a fan of discussing things over the telephone as I have a habit of not taking in all the information or just accepting whatever they say and not really voicing my true opinions. 
I like to have a paper trail so that I can go back and re read if needed.

But I will defo call today. I'm getting nervous thinking about it already.


----------



## Flipsy

The thing is, we're at the other end & our babies are conceived using Donor. If someone had offered me a red head I possibly would have accepted but they try & match you. We were offered Chinese by our NHS clinic but we felt that was slightly too far & any potential children would have enough to deal with!!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I really hope that my eggs do go to someone similar as I feel that would better for the child.  But having said that, if I adopted I wouldn't necessarily go for someone similar to my looks.  It's all so much for the brain to deal with!  I do feel having a Chinese donor would be a bit odd if you have no Chinese in you.  I wouldn't discount it but I wouldn't jump at it either.  

Last I heard from them at the beginning of last week was that they had no one to match me to, so I don't think I've been offered to anyone.  It's tough to take but I'll get there sooner rather than later I'm sure.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Well it turns out they are receiving my emails as they've finally got back to me.  Not really much to update on though, no comment on freezing half.  Apparently there is someone that the doctor feels will accept me but they are not ready yet so will offer my details to them in a couple of weeks,

Fingers crossed for me!


----------



## hannahdaisy

That sounds like really good news Stranger. Hopefully it won't be long until they're ready to go and to choose their donor 

Still no news from me! We were joking about Thursdays being lucky recently as we got the clear smear results 2 weeks ago and then the matching news last Thursday so were hoping we'd get more good news today. Nothing so far!


----------



## djjim22

Beautiful - fingers crossed something happens soon for you.

Hannahdaisy - There's still time today for some lucky news!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Getting less likely now unfortunately, although I did get an email after 7pm on a Thursday a few weeks ago which took me completely by surprise.

One of my friends is having free NHS treatment at Chelsea and Westminster and she can't believe that we're having emails ignored etc! She's telling me that she thinks I should contact the nurses directly and ask some questions now and is saying that the woman we've been matched with who is paying thousands of pounds must also be anxious and want the plan etc. Ah I dunno, I'm just very conscious/worried about annoying them! Maybe I shouldn't be...? I was told I'd probably have a plan on Monday and then that day it got changed to 'hopefully by the end of next week' with no reason why.


----------



## MadameG

Hannah they are probably waiting on some dates/scans/bloods from your recipient before they can give you dates. If you're concerned though then give them a call and they can tell you what the hold up is xxx

Stranger woop woop! Won't be long  xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's probably true, Madame, just wish that we were given that information so we knew why we were waiting!


----------



## KDJay

Problem is I think they have to be quite vague as they can't give you any info on the recipients bloods, scans dates etc as that's her personal info so sometimes they are just vague but once u get going you will be going! X


----------



## Ally85

Hi 
I've just gone through an egg sharing cycle that was unsuccessful. I produced enough eggs but unfortunately the 1 I had transferred didn't stay. I was wondering if anyone knows if I can do the programme again and what the conditions are and how long it would be before I capsule get the process started again?


----------



## MadameG

Hi Ally, so sorry to hear of your bfn. It's totally down to your clinics' policies as to whether you can share again - did you respond well? Do you know if your recipient was successful? I would imagine that you can if all went smoothly, unfortunately not all embies are sticky   have you got a follow up appointment booked? Normally you need to wait a full couple of cycles before you can start another fresh go xx


----------



## Ally85

Hi MadameG, Yes I responded well, I don't know if my receipant was successful. I have my follow up appointment booked for Monday. I'm sure they will tell me more then, I just hate the waiting. I know it might take awhile to be matched I'm just hoping to start again soon


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

So HD, are we scrapping the idea of Lucky Thursday?  

At least tmrw is Friday so another week done. Monday is a fresh week full of answers.    I'm so interested to know the plan. Obviously it will be different to mine but it's anot idea .  

I got my new car Weds, perfect room for a baby.  Shame that's all I own that's big enough. If we ever get blessed with a baby,  I think we are moving into the car.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Definitely no chance of lucky Thursday this week! Nothing at the moment today yet either!

You will be blessed with a baby and you will make it work with your house! We would love another room so that we could make a nursery but just in a one bed house at the moment. Also no banister on the staircase, just all open and very dangerous so can't even put a gate up on them. So yeah, we know that we definitely will have to move but can stay there at least while the baby is little. I'm sure you'd find the space and make it work if needs be. You'll have the whole pregnancy to try and sort housing issues out and also those months while they're still small. It will all be ok


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I hope so!

I've been going through old correspondence from the clinic as I'm trying to work out dates of when all this began.  I've been told in the most recent email that matching did not begin until after 28/2.  I've gone through all the old emails from them and there are clearly emails on 23/2 where we discussed that there was no match and  they inform me that they have no recipients matching my characteristics etc.

I just don't understand why they are saying this to me?  The sperm arrived on 23rd Feb!  When do I start complaining?


----------



## MadameG

Stranger they won't offer your profile out to more than one person at a time and it sounds like they already have someone lined up. If your clinic doesn't have a set time limit before running a frozen cycle then I don't think you really have a complaint hun. They have already said that they will do a banking cycle for you but it's of course better for them and a recipient to do a fresh cycle, so I think you just need to sit tight xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi everyone I hope you're all well ! Just a quick message from me to say our beautiful baby boy arrived safely Thursday morning. I'm still in a bit of pain but so so in love with him. He weighed 7lb 1oz. And is so perfect. 💙💖 can't keep my eyes off him.


----------



## trina123

Yayyy flutter huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter I know we've spoken but massive congratulations again!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Awww massive congrats flutter!xxxx


----------



## pollita

Huge congratulations flutter, he's so beautiful!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies. I'm so tired but I can't stop looking at him. My heart is bursting with happiness. 😍💖

Please don't give up on your dreams ladies, you will all be in my position soon, please stay strong and positive it will happen lovelies 💜💖❤💙Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Flutter that's wonderful news, so, so happy for you!

I might be joining you sooner than I thought as my waters broke this morning! No contractuons though so staying in the hospital for weeks obs be steroid injections and trying to cook these two a bit longer. X


----------



## kmurph83

Sorry - for obs and steroid injections. Predictive text 😬 X


----------



## trina123

Aww hun how many weeks are you xxx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Kmurph!! Xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Congratulations Flutter and best of luck with continuing to cook the babies Kmurph!


----------



## kmurph83

34+2 today so they don't seem too worried, the scan department doesn't open til Monday though so we can't get an idea of how big they are until then. I'm hoping for over 5lbs each but that may be wishful thinking!


----------



## djjim22

Good luck kmurph! Fingers crossed they hang in there a little longer, but if they have to come early then at least you are in the right place and they will have some steroids in them. Does the hospital you are having them at have a transitional care unit or will they have to go to special care if they come early?xx


----------



## KDJay

Congrats flutter!!!! And good luck kmurph xxxx


----------



## kmurph83

They do have a neonatal unit but at the moment they don't have two free cots, they have said that they might not necessarily need neonatal beds but until they are out they won't be able to tell.


----------



## djjim22

Kmurph - Hopefully some cots will come available if needed. Good luck for the scan tomorrow and hope you're ok.


----------



## Larniegh

Flutter congratulations sweetie. Can't believe your little one is already here!!!! It's gone so fast. 

Kmurph a friend of mine just delivered twins at a similar gestation and both are hone and thriving. She only spent a couple of days in hospital with babies in her room so hope you'll be ok either way. You're not terribly early and the safety guidelines at 34 weeks is often to get babies born to minimise any potential risks. Have you spoken to Dr about inducing labour at all? Feel like in scaremongering which is totally not the case, just want you all healthy and happy!!! 

Djjim how are your tests going sweetie?  

Xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Happy Mother's Day to us all, whether mummies in the planning, making or to angels too xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations Flutter - what a little beauty! And good luck Kmurph xxx


----------



## djjim22

Larniegh - How are you doing? How many weeks are you now? I'm good... got a my BFP on OTD this morning from my FET

Madameg - Hope yesterday wasn't too difficult for you and I've got everything crossed that next year will be so different for you and everyone else on this thread.

Bethannora - Sorry to see about your miscarriage. Hope you are doing ok.xx


----------



## MadameG

Dj congratulations!!!!!!! Wooooohoooooo!!!!!! Yesterday also coincided with the 2nd anniversary of losing a very loved cousin too young, so not great (unimaginable for his mum...) but I was kept busy through working and then having a lovely evening out with my sister watching beauty and the beast  xxxx


----------



## bethannora

dj - congratulations! Amazing news. And thank you x


----------



## djjim22

Madameg - glad you were kept busy, how was beauty and the beast? Hoping to go and see it on Wednesday.

Bethannora - thanks


----------



## hannahdaisy

Djjim - congratulations!! I saw Beauty and the Beast on Saturday, all 3 of us enjoyed it  they've changed little bits of it but kept the well loved songs etc so that's nice. Off to the themed afternoon tea in a few weeks, it was continually getting sold out and my friends were trying to hard to get us tickets.

Received our treatment plan today! We both have scans on Friday and I have my dummy embryo transfer. Not looking forward to the full bladder part of that! We've read things before about people giving their recipient a good luck card. Have any of you done this? We just thought it was a nice touch because we obviously have a lot of hope for this other lady too. Hoping it's ok as long as you don't give over anything that would identify you.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend


----------



## djjim22

Sorry my last post seemed very to the point but I was on my phone and find it hard to reply on there! Hope everyone is well.

Hannahdaisy - So jealous you are going to the afternoon tea, I saw it advertised but like you say it was sold out! So pleased you finally have your treatment plan! I'm with you on the full bladder thing, it's hard to concentrate on the actual embryo transfer as you're too busy trying not to wet yourself, haha. I never sent a card to my recipient but think it is such a lovely idea, I suppose as long as it doesn't contain anything identifying it should be ok.


----------



## MadameG

Hannah yay to the treatment plan!! Woop woop!!! xxx

Dj I thought the film was brilliant! Yes, different in places to the adored cartoon but a very good film in its own right and the casting was awesome! Have you got a scan date? Xx


----------



## trina123

Dj great news hun x hannah yayyy won't be long now will fly bye x madam when do you start hun x pollita how areally you x


----------



## Rainy123

Great news Hannah - bet you're glad to finally have things moving


----------



## MadameG

Trina about seven weeks 😮😮😮 xxxx


----------



## pollita

Hannah, glad you have your plan through! I don't know about sending the recipient a card but I know someone who received a card from their recipient at transfer which was such a lovely touch so I doubt it would be a problem for you. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! It's hard to keep track in here these days. 

Things here are fine, less than 3 weeks until the injections start and 34 days until egg collection! Really hoping this cycle goes better than my last lol. I've been taking inositol and ubiquinol/coq10 as well as dieting so really giving it my all


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thankyou girls, we're really excited to get started and trying our best to stay a good mix of realistic and optimistic  I still need to email the embryologists actually, not sure if I mentioned this on here a few weeks ago. We ordered two straws of sperm and when they arrived they called me to tell me that they would be thawing both of them for treatment. We were hoping that wouldn't happen unless necessary so we wondered why they'd just do both straight away without trying. Obviously in an ideal world we're hoping that this cycle will work and then that other straw would be left for a sibling, and if the cycle doesn't work it would mean we had another straw ready for the next try.

Not too long to wait now Trina and Pollita


----------



## Larniegh

Hannah great news on your plan hun   As for the sperm it may be that the amount of sperm in there isnt enough to successfully complete IVF fertilisation as they need a set amount for each egg to make sure they can do the job. You could pay for ICSI in which they'd only need the one vial but then you'd end up with even more cost than the sperm is worth. It takes quite a lot of sperm to actually break down the egg shell and allow fertlisation to happen so its best on the safe side  

Pol I have everything crossed for you. Except my legs, they're crossed coz all I do is wee lately. I'm confident that the new protocol will be exactly what you need. 

Madame not long for you either now sweet cheeks! Time is marching on. 

Beautiful Stranger any updates sweetie? I know that waiting is the pits, but once you're matched you'll be on a roll. You're coming up to a month since they said they started to match you, so maybe they'll think about a freeze all cycle if not?? 

Flutter hope baby is keeping you busy 

Kmurph how you holding up?

Loopy if you still pop in just want you to know I'm thinking of you, 

Bethanora loads of love and hugs. PM me whenever you need me 

Anyone I missed hope you're ok. 

AFM I'm having serious baby brain. Lost a whole freezer of food because I forgot I'd have to quickly unplug it. I have one hand of painted nails because I forgot I needed to do the other hand. I've parked my car the wrong way round for getting out easily later because I couldn't get my head into the right level of spacial awareness this morning to turn it around in the carpark. And that's not evern all of it! Baby is well and happily jumping about on my bladder all the time. Thank's for that baby.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

HD -  When you bought the sperm was there any mention of the motility of it?  I've not had anyone mention anything like that to me and I wonder if it's due to the quality?
I've only bought 2 as well so I hope that's enough!

Well, afm, I was just writing a long winded moany answer and then I got an email from the clinic!!!!  I've been matched.......woooohooooo....!!!!

See you on the other side HD!


----------



## Larniegh

Ah you see Beautiful it all comes right in the end! How exciting


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

It is exciting.  That's what makes it sooo painful!


----------



## trina123

Yayyy on being matched not long now xxx


----------



## djjim22

Madameg - Scan is booked for April 13th when I will be 6 weeks and 5 days.

Trina - Thanks, how are you?

Pollita - Now only 33 days to go.... I have everything crossed for you.xxx

Hannahdaisy - I'm not sure how different clinics work with regards to sperm. I only had to order one straw of sperm so only had one to defrost, that was from their sperm bank though so not sure if it would've been different if I'd got it from elsewhere. Hope the embryologists can explain things for you as to why.

Larniegh - I don't think the brain cells ever get back to normal... mine certainly haven't, haha.

Beautiful_stranger - Fantastic news! Hope they don't take long to get your treatment plan to you.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news Stranger! Keep us informed with your dates etc. Would be nice if we bumped into each other at some point  have they given you any ideas about when you'll get your plan through?

Thanks for all of your info about the sperm! I think I'll just mention it on Friday and see if I can get any advice. I know the straws are only 0.5ml so very small.

This is the info I was sent when I questioned it...

"64M @ 52% motility with a post thaw progression of 2.5 + (1 straw following thaw and wash only as recommended)"

Just been sent our paperwork to fill in before Friday. Trying to do a bit of research about whether I can get my prescription any cheaper. My Synarel was £91 last time at the hospital pharmacy. Any recommendations? I didn't shop around last time, I just picked it up there because I needed to start it that day.


----------



## pollita

Give ASDA and Sainsbury's pharmacies a ring. ASDA was cheapest for me, but Sainsbury's is also super cheap (so long as your local sainsbury's has their own pharmacy, not one run by Lloyds). Everywhere else they charge a huge profit on top of the cost of drugs.


----------



## KDJay

Yes def Asda they don't make any profit on it so cheap! We only used one straw Hannah and our straws are the same but they won't know until the day of egg collection when they thaw one out x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Awww I'm so excited to be joining this convo having been matched!

Still no idea how long ive got to wait though. They said the recipient had just completed their mock cycle and we're now waiting on some screening tests. Any clue how long I should expect for that to be complete? 

I wonder what they will say about my Sperm!?!?!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Will try and contact Asda, although I need to start it on Friday so probably won't be able to get it. Might be a bit cheeky, but if my gf collects her free one could I just take a few sniffs of that until I collect mine (hopefully over the weekend)? I doubt they'd recommend it but surely it doesn't matter! Also I've been told to buy 2 but for the mock cycle I didn't even use one whole one!

Thanks, hoping that's what they'll do. I'm happy for them to thaw the second one if the first one isn't good enough etc, but don't want them to just thaw both without even trying!

Stranger - depends what tests I suppose. I completed my mock cycle in January. I suppose you can't really say how long you'll have to wait because you might have to wait on things due to periods, possibly starting the pill etc. Hopefully not too long! I'm counted as a donor egg recipient and all of the tests that I've had to do have come back quite quickly, within a few days each time.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies dj great news huni xxx larniegh I'm always leaving the key in the front door and phone in the fridge lol x madam so close x pollita I'm praying for you hun xx stranger and hannah so happy for you both xx afm not great headacheservice reflux back pain and cramps but all worth it when I felt my babies last night xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I'm going to start the pill on my next period, due 10th. After that I've no idea.  They did ask what dates I can't do next month so I assumed it would begin in April.  

I should never assume!!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sounds good in that case! I was just asked in general, no specific month, so I told them about my partner having her class's SATs test in May and even our holiday in July! Thought I'd better say, just in case! If you've been asked about April specifically I'd take it as a good sign  I think the amount of time you can be on the pill for can vary. I'll have taken my whole packet by the time I go for my scan on Friday.


----------



## pollita

hannahdaisy said:


> Will try and contact Asda, although I need to start it on Friday so probably won't be able to get it.


Pharmacies work quickly! At ASDA, if you order by 12pm it'll be in the store the same day (after 3pm I think). If you order before 3pm it'll be in the following morning. So yes, very quick!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

All sounding very positive so far.

Apparently it will be a week to 2 weeks and then the recipient will be ready to rock'n'roll.    I can't wait to get the plan through.  I've got a week off in April to get some bits done in the house, you just know that it will all start after what would've been the perfect week! Hey-ho, you win some, you lose some.  

Not looking forward to commuting back and forth or telling work that I need lots of dates off, especially since I have holiday booked as well.  Luckily one of my bosses knows but he is pretty clueless when it comes to what is actually required, I had to explain that you don't just turn up one day and it's all completed!    

You've got your scan tmrw haven't you Hannahdaisy? - I bet you are excited!!!


----------



## Larniegh

Many places have an IVF policy hun so make sure you check out what is and isnt covered in your contract. I could have 5 days of leave to attend appointment and then holiday other than that. It's certainly getting going now though which is great


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

No we don't have any policies like that!  That would be so much easier!  I've been here for 14 years now, most of my adult life!    My boss is the one encouraging me, I just have another boss that I'm not on such friendly terms with.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Pollita. I only got the prescription last night and I've had parent's evening tonight so couldn't go to a pharmacy today. Won't be able to go tomorrow either because we'll be at the clinic so might have to be a bit cheeky like I said and use my gf's for a day and go to Asda on Saturday. 

That's good news, Stranger. It's definitely exciting to receive the treatment plan and know when to expect each stage to happen. We don't have policies at work for it either and I still feel awkward mentioning that I need time off for appointments sometimes. They're generally really nice about it, but tough having to ask for so much time off. We have a two week Easter break now from school and I don't think we'll need many appointments during that time, just typical! I was hoping she'd be stimming and having her scans during this time. Where are you having to travel from?


----------



## kmurph83

Hi everyone, on my phone so struggling with personals but congratulations to those that have now been matched, hope things go quickly for you now. Good luck anyone who is starting soon.

Twins arrived safely on Sunday morning at 34+3 weeks. Best Mother's Day present ever! Both doing well, small but not worryingly so. We are on transitional care so don't know how long we'll have to stay in for but I don't care as long as they are doing well and we get to stay together. Been a busy few days with all the tests and everything needed but now we are just concentrating on feeding them up. My milk came in today so hoping that will help to bulk them up! X


----------



## pollita

Huge congratulations, Kmurph! What a fantastic first mother's day  Hope that they are strong enough to come home soon x


----------



## KDJay

Congrats kmurph!!!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Congrats kmurph so glad you and babies are doing well what a best Mother's Day present to have!!


----------



## Larniegh

Massive congratulations sweetie xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations murph!!! Glad you and babies are doing well xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Aww your baby is gorgeous fluttershy!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Kmurph! What an incredible first Mother's Day! 

And brilliant news on the matching + planning Hannah and Stranger! xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Congratulations kmurph, what a lovely Mothers Day gift for you 

Went for our appointments today and found out we'll be a few days delayed and they thought I'd been put down for too many days on Synarel anyway, so not starting that until next Friday now. My scan and dummy transfer went well so that was good news. My gf's slightly worried because she had a follicle on one ovary that they didn't expect to be there after being on the pill, so she has to go in for another scan in a while to check how that's doing.

After talking about work yesterday, I had an awful morning today. Went to double check what time I could leave to get there this afternoon (appointment at 2pm), and they said I couldn't leave work until my children were dismissed and I had tidied up, they were leaving at 1pm today. I burst into tears and was so worried about not getting there in less than an hour. I've not really had issues with being able to leave early to get to appointments and we'd already emailed dates and times earlier in the week so it came as a shock. Had to pay to get an Uber to make sure we got there on time, which I really resented paying for! Arrived there about 1 minute early and meant that I didn't have my car on the way home either. Grr, sorry for the rant. Just makes me worried now about how many important appointments we have coming up and worried that we might not have the support.


----------



## trina123

Congratulations huni so happy for you xxx


----------



## djjim22

Massive congrats kmurph! Glad to hear you and babies are doing well.xx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations kmurph xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

That sounds really stressful HD!    Glad it worked out but the added cost of getting there and home must be hard to take!  I hope going forward you don't have any problems.

I am dreading having similar issues!    I had Friday off last week to go away for my other halfs birthday and ended up leaving really late due to having to stay at home and rearrange my bosses flights.  It didn't cause too much of a problem but I'm worried that stuff like this will come up just as I need to be somewhere else.  It always does!

So lovely to get away and stop checking my email every 5 mins.  I know I'm unlikely to hear anything for at least week now so not sure what I'm even expecting!  Just can't wait for this plan.....


----------



## hannahdaisy

I have to admit, it wasn't as expensive as we thought but still nearly £30 and another expense that we didn't need! I'm just nervous now about us both needing a whole day off for egg collection and then both needing time out for embryo transfer  we both sat with the nurses for a long time on Friday trying to get the best appointments that we can, even coming in at different times on the same day, and I hope that work will realise that.

Good luck with the timing of your future appointments Stranger!


----------



## Rainy123

Any news on the appointments HD? Hopefully work will be understanding. I'm in a very similar position (year 6 teacher) and I've just been promoted so don't want to tell them until as late as possible.

I've booked my next appointment now - AMH blood test and meet the egg share coordinator next week


----------



## hannahdaisy

Ah, nice to talk to another teacher that's going through the same thing. My partner is in Year 6 and it's becoming a struggle. We've been delayed slightly and now worrying that something will clash with SATs and it just can't!! She's has just been promoted too, to Year 5 and 6 phase leader, so makes it even trickier! What promotion did you get? Well done 

I'm in Year 1 and I have a HLTA so she's able to cover me if needed. Tried so hard to schedule appointments that don't interfere but that's not always possible! We've both now received emails telling us to book egg collection for the afternoon, which just isn't our choice and it doesn't happen.

That's exciting! Good luck with it all!


----------



## Rainy123

Just joined SLT and don't want it to look like I'm just going to grab the money and stroll off and have a baby and leave them in the lurch (we were in special measures until recently and due ofsted next year to try and get our good). I think that's part of the reason that I haven't been rushing for things to happen quickly. 

Hope you can get all the appointments sorted. Can't believe they're telling you that you have to get afternoon appointments - of course you'd try to be flexible but can't always choose! Are there not rules about that sort of thing?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh wow, congratulations! I completely understand though. I guess you just have to hope that they'll be understanding. You can try and stay as long as possible before your maternity leave I suppose, that would help them out. We were in a similar place actually so I know how important this time is. We were almost special measures when I joined the school and then we had numerous HMI checks etc in the lead up and then had the real Ofsted visit during my first year of teaching there. We had so many huge changes across the school and managed to go from that right up to outstanding in all areas, so I wish you the best of luck with that. It can definitely be done.

Do your school know about your appointment or is it during your holidays? Exactly, I even had to ask them to change my next appointment. They put mine and my gf's together but I asked for an afternoon one instead and I'm giving up my PPA, obviously don't want to do that but I know that it'll look better! I don't think we do have rules about it, but I emailed our head of school (who we share with the local secondary school) and he just said to do our best with getting the earliest or latest appointments.

Starting down reg today!!  It's actually all starting to happen. Just a potential warning to anyone who might have to pay for their prescriptions...I put in my prescription at Asda on Tuesday and the Synarel isn't being delivered until 5-6pm today. Apparently there's a national shortage and they've had to order it straight from Pfizer. I need to take it this morning so it's lucky my gf has some and I'll have to just use hers.


----------



## Rainy123

Haven't told work about the appointment as it's in he holidays so no need. I'm also always expecting it to not work so don't want lots of people knowing as it'll make the disappointment harder for me.

Good luck with the down reg and everything. Very exciting times!


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's good, much more relaxed when you can get appointments during the holidays. Best of luck with the timings of future appointments too 

Thank you!


----------



## Rainy123

How's it going with everyone?

Had my AMH blood test today so awaiting the big results in a week or so. Managed to get my next appointment booked for the week my class are on their residential trip too so minimum disruption so far!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Things are ok with us, a few days into sniffing now. Had a couple of days with long headaches but started to feel a bit ill so not sure if it's caused by a cold or the Synarel really. Off to the hospital tomorrow for my gf to have a scan and I need my thyroid levels checked again. Been on the thyroid tablets for a few weeks now so hoping they've made a positive change.

That's good Rainy, I'm sure the school will be happy with that. Which clinic are you with again?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Well there's not been much progress for me.  Still waiting on a plan.  I spoke with the clinic yesterday and they told be they would get a doctor to call the recipient to ask about cycle dates etc.  This clinic are in no hurry!

I started on the mycrogynon yesterday, I swear it's making me feel nauseous.  Has anyone else had that?


----------



## trina123

Hun I felt quite ill on the pill they kept me waiting just kept calling if your on short it's only like 2 weeks of treatment  depending on how you go with the Meds xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I would've thought it would take more than 2 days for the pill to start making me feel like that but I do feel a bit odd.  I was crying my eyes out watching Good Morning Britain this morning.  I cant even remember why!

I'm not sure if I'm on long or short.  I've looked through all my paperwork and can find no mention of it.  I know it's not long now.  Just hoping to get a plan so I can plan.  Got a whole week off work next week as we are getting new carpet throughout the house and I am painting bedrooms etc.  Not looking forward to emptying a 2 bed house completely, but at least my mind will be elsewhere.


----------



## Rainy123

BS - I think keeping busy is a smart move!

HD - I'm with complete fertility in Southampton - not a common one on these boards. There weren't many options within travelling distance. Met the egg share coordinator and another lady this week and they both seemed lovely so feeling a lot happier.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - I'm surprised that the recipient still hasn't given her dates. Seems like it was a while ago that you told me that was what they were waiting on! I didn't feel sick on the pill but it did make my skin terrible. Now I'm off of the pill but got the Synarel headaches to deal with instead! The week off should be good for you, will be keeping your mind busy.

Rainy - that's good. Helps you to feel more relaxed about it all. That's what drew us towards our current clinic and made us swap, we just felt much happier because they seemed nice and friendly.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Well they confirmed the match on 29/3 so it's not been that long in the whole scheme of things.

I will call them tmrw just to check as it's now going to be a long weekend and they wont do anything till next Tuesday.  By that point it's been nearly another week.    

I cant wait to not be stuck in my silent office with nothing but my thoughts and a pc for company.  It's a recipe for insanity while waiting!


----------



## hannahdaisy

I suppose so, must feel like ages though! I must say, once we had our appointment last week and were given the dates for each medication etc I've felt a bit less crazy. Not obsessively checking emails for one thing! Hopefully it won't be long until you get to that point and I'm sure you'll start to feel better.

That being said, I suppose it won't be long until I'm feeling crazy again but this time it'll be worrying about EC, fertilisation, 2WW etc! There's always something.


----------



## MadameG

Hannah down reg makes me feel like poop every time. Make sure you drink lots of water and know that it eases up quickly once you start stims xxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Morning all,

Longtime no speak! I've been keeping an eye on the feed every now & again, it's been nice reading everyone's journeys. I can't go into detail with everyone, because it's about 3 months worth, lol! But I would like to congratulate Fluttershy & Kmurph on the safe arrival of your babies! That has gone so fast. & congratulations to those who have got their BFPs, & good luck to everyone in their cycles.

We actually have some good news too...    OH has FINALLY had the polyp removed!! 🎉 It was weird because after waiting like 5 months, the last bit happened really fast. We attended the pre assessment appointment, and the following day had a phonecall with an appointment for the actual surgery...      which was for two days later! So now we wait for next AF, and ring the clinic on the first day to arrange FET! Woohoo!

I'm sure I'll be frequenting this page more so in the next few weeks, so I'll be in touch soon.

Take care,
J x


----------



## Rainy123

Disney - that's great news! It always seem that there's so much waiting on this journey and then suddenly it speeds ahead really quickly


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Madame, trying my best with the water and using lots of 4head, love that stuff! I won't be doing stims, my partner will be. She's hopefully starting them tomorrow, just on our way into London for her scan now. Then I should be starting Progynova tomorrow. Felt a bit crazy last time when I was sniffing and taking the Progynova!

Great news, Disney. Best of luck with your FET


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mixed news from our appointment today...

We're completely ready to go and my gf's scan was great. The lady counted lots of potential follicles etc and said we could start stims today or tomorrow.

Then....went for our meeting with the nurse. She said our recipient still hasn't had a bleed and has been given medication but that's what we were told almost 2 weeks ago now. Apparently they tried to call this morning to get an update but no response yet. We had to have a really long chat about how it might now run into the dates that we said we can't do. We're having a bit of a panic!! All we can do now is wait for an update and hope that it's soon so that it doesn't clash. Ahhhhh!


----------



## Rainy123

HD - good news that the scan went well. Do you have a plan or what will happen if it looks like it'll hit the bad dates? Wait till after or is that not an option?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Ahhh... HD! More waiting and more worrying!  You definitely need to consider a plan b but hopefully it wont come to that!!!

I just spoke with the clinic myself, they are currently working on my plan and will try to get it out by the end of today, if not it'll be early next week.  Praying it'll be today, so that means it wont come.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Rainy - we're not really sure! Our headteacher seemed so stern and serious about my partner not being able to leave school at all that week, not even in the afternoon because she said the kids needed her. I'm ok to leave, but that doesn't necessarily help us! Then she said we might end up having EC at the end of the week before that, which then made me worry slightly again because we really wanted to be together for ET, plus I have a school trip on the Wednesday of SATs week which I obviously can't get out of! We did wonder, if it came to it and the recipient was becoming too delayed, if we could delay for an extra week so that we missed SATs week and had EC the week after. Just can't say at the moment.

Stranger - that's good news, hopefully it'll be done by the end of the day. It's a good feeling to receive it, even if it does change.

Just had a phonecall from one of the nurses. My thyroid result has gone down so that's another bit of a good news. Apparently the recipient has tried to call them back and has left a message, and now they can't get hold of her again! I am pleased that they're keeping us in the loop though, it's nice of them.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Praying for you HD - blooming nightmare!    

I have been refreshing my email every 30 seconds and nothing.  I doubt it'll come through now, not sure what time they shut up office but I can't imagine it will be much after 5.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you! I'm not sure actually. Think it might say on some of our forms somewhere. Also means I might not hear back about the recipient! The nurse today was saying she hoped to hear that she's started to bleed and then they'd get her in tomorrow for a scan. She told us that they're open tomorrow until 12 too so I wonder why that wasn't an option for you? Maybe the OD nurses aren't in tomorrow, just IVF.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Well I didn't get the plan! I would've loved to know when things are likely to be happening but I'm sure I can wait another few days!!!  Thank goodness I'm busy.  

Hope they get in touch with you too!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

No more news for me either! Hopefully I'll hear some good news before midday tomorrow. Same to you, hope the wait doesn't feel too long.


----------



## hannahdaisy

It got to 12 today and I hadn't heard from anybody, wasn't feeling hopeful at all. Couldn't believe it when my phone rang at 3pm - while sitting on the tube  the recipient still isn't ready and they know how worried we are about it clashing with our dates that we told them about. They had to speak to the lead consultant and to the recipient about a plan. She said she doesn't want frozen eggs as she's worried that the result wouldn't be as good, so they've had to unmatch us (if that's the right word?). 

This made me panic, once again, but they said they're going to try and match us to someone else really quickly and if not then my gf can freeze the other half of her eggs. Soooo, we're back on for starting Merional tonight and I've started my Progynova.

They told us to increase her Merional dose from 225 to 300 for the next two days, then back down to 225. I didn't think to ask why. Do you think they might be trying to get us to EC even faster?

Really, really pleased with how accommodating the Lister have been. Shows us again that we made the right choice when changing clinic 

Any news from anyone else? Hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend.


----------



## Rainy123

HD - glad you heard from them in the end. Sounds like you're pretty happy with the new too so that's good. I bet you were worried they were going to cancel the whole cycle!

Stranger - shame they didn't get back to you on Thursday - especially with it being a bank holiday weekend. 

AFM - still waiting for my AMH results. She said around a week but I'd really been hoping they might be faster. I forgot it was a bank holiday so actually even a week would be pretty fast. We go on holiday on Monday so at least I'll be distracted! Got a letter through about an ultrasound scan too which I've managed to move to the same day as all my other tests. It'll involve nearly a whole day out of work but hopefully they'll see that it's better than 4 separate appointments!


----------



## MadameG

Hannah did she DR too? Sometimes the ovaries need a little kick of a higher dose to wake them up, then back to a lower dose to help them continue growing xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Rainy - I agree, I think that work would prefer you having one day off that they need to cover, rather than 4 smaller parts which might be more awkward. We did that near the beginning too, had a 4hr long appointment and tried to squeeze everything in together. From then on we've just asked for the earliest or latest appointments of the day, or done them during our PPA times. Nice that you have a holiday to distract you, where are you off to?

Madame - yes, she did DR, so maybe it's that. Thank you 

Wondering if you know how important it is to inject at the same time each day? We've chosen 8pm as we'd always be back from work then, however tonight will already be a bit awkward. It's a family birthday and we're going to meet everyone about 6pm. It's at my grandparent's house too, so can't even make an excuse about being in a queue or anything! Also can't really go into the toilet together. Wondering if it would be ok to do it right before we left, just for tonight? I don't think anything else is coming up that would interrupt it, just this evening.


----------



## pollita

Is it the down reg shot? If so I was always told those are the time critical ones to make sure your ovaries don't wake up again. Doing it early won't affect it per se, it just means you'll have to keep doing them at that time from now on. 

Or ask your clinic, maybe they don't think 2 hours is enough to affect it


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Pollita - no, we're sniffing for down reg. This is the Merional injection.

How are things going with your cycle?


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies hannah I always did mine at the same time pollita how is cycle going  have you started your cycle madam xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh dear, I can't find out much about it online either. Mixed responses really. It's only the second injection so I'd like it if we could keep it a bit more relaxed, not having to be secretive and being alone in my grandparent's toilet trying to mix the meds and inject!


----------



## pollita

Stims aren't as important as long as they're roughly around the same time. Do it 6pm tonight, 7pm tomorrow and back to 8 on Monday. 

I have started, just waiting for a bleed (due today or tomorrow) and then start merional. Ec should be in 2 weeks! 

Hope you're all ok!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you for the reassurance! We'll feel so much better doing them at home tonight.

That's exciting  hopefully you won't be waiting for long.


----------



## Ally85

Hi Ladies, I was just wondering how long you had to wait to be matched with a recipient?


----------



## pollita

Hi ally, it depends on a lot of things - your clinic's matching process, how many recipients are waiting, your colouring/characteristics... It took me 10 and 12 weeks to be matched but in at a relatively small clinic. I know other clinics much larger than typically match in 2 weeks, and others where it could take 6 months or more if you have a less commonly chosen hair/eye colour etc

Good luck!


----------



## KDJay

Ally I was matched within 24/48 hours of being put out for matching xxx totally depends on where you are cycling


----------



## Rainy123

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all doing well and making good progress.

Unfortunately I got a call from the clinic today and my AMH levels are too low to be eligible for egg sharing. It's obviously massively disappointing but I'm glad I at least tried. I know I could consider traditional IVF or other clinics but with distances/finances/stress factor I think at the moment I'm just going to focus on other things in my life. 

I will keep checking in on your journeys and wish you all the best


----------



## KDJay

Hey rainy, what was your AMH and what clinic was that at? My AMH was only 11 and I know others who were lower and were accepted on egg sharing and most importantly successful xxx there is still hope xxz


----------



## pollita

Rainy, I 'm so sorry to hear that. I truly hope that you find the right path for you lovely x


----------



## Rainy123

My AMH was 6! Was with complete fertility in Southampton. Unfortunately no other clinics within reasonable travelling distance. I'm focusing on planning what to spend all the money I've saved on...


----------



## KDJay

I know one of the girls on here was with our clinic and she had a AMH lower than that and has had a baby with egg sharing , London is not too far away if you want to go for it use your Savings on the travel xxxx


----------



## Rainy123

Honestly just don't think it's doable. I'm a single parent to a little boy so the logistics of travelling to London, caring for him and working full time would be a nightmare. Thanks for the idea though. I think I'm ready to move on


----------



## MadameG

Rubbish to hear that Rainy but glad you feel comfortable with your decision   xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sorry to hear that Rainy. I was going to suggest the same as KDJay, I know our clinic have accepted egg sharers with a lower AMH. Could it be possible during the 6 week holidays? Lots of people take their children to their appointments and you wouldn't have to worry about work. The only time you can't take your child is to the EC. Could be something to consider? If so I would try and get the initial consultation before the 6 week hols, maybe the next half term that's coming in a few weeks, and then explain how important it is to get it all done over the summer.

As Madame has said though, you may want to ignore all of this if you are happy with what you have decided. I really hope it all works out for you.


----------



## djjim22

So sorry to hear this rainy. I was accepted to egg share with an AMH of 3 at the LWC but the North East branch, from what I've read on these boards I think they are very different to the London branch so not sure where you are located and whether London would make the same decisions as the North East clinic. Just something to bear in mind but definitely do what feels right for you. As another side note I've just gone through treatment again as a single parent to my daughter and as others have said I had to take her to a few appointments and it wasn't a problem at all. If you need any advice just ask.xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yep, LWC in London wouldn't accept my gf and her AMH is 11. We didn't know too much about it all at this point and we didn't think that anywhere else would accept her either. The Lister were absolutely fine with this AMH level though and I think they've accepted people with a level of 3-4. I'm sure that this would be the case with many other clinics too.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Hi everyone!!    I am glad to say that tmrw I go for my first scan!!    Does anyone know what the Lister policy is regarding reimbursing expenses?  I know some clinics reimburse travel but I am unsure about this one and can find no mention of it.  I dont want to go in there tmrw and seem greedy.


----------



## pollita

Good luck for your scan tomorrow! I've never heard of any clinic reimbursing travel expenses, would be lovely if they do though (I could have saved a fortune haha)


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Thanks Pollita, I have no idea where I read that?!?!?  

I know my cousin donated her eggs and they paid for her taxi home (over £50).


----------



## pollita

If it's straight donation they often do (they are allowed to cover reasonable expenses such as time off work and travel) but if you're sharing it's different as you're benefiting from the program by having treatment.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Yes, I just read the same thing.  Glad I didn't go in and ask, I would've felt very silly.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Hi everyone, I had my scan today.    I knew my left ovary was niggling!  Looks as though the pill hasn't suppressed my ovaries and I've recently ovulated from the left and my lining is thick.

They are still starting my on the nasal spray tomorrow but want to see me next Wednesday to scan again to make sure that that has successfully suppressed my ovaries.  

Really could do without the extra scan dates and travelling prices but I can't complain.    My scan was meant to be at 10am, I got there early and then didn't get seen till 10.40!  There wasn't much waiting after that but I still didn't get out of there till nearly midday.  Luckily the next one will be scan only so I can get out of there and into work asap!!!


----------



## MadameG

Stranger I hope that your next scan goes better, the spray should do the trick. Sucks about the waiting but is part of the territory I'm afraid as fertility is a bit of an unpredictable beast for all the patients in the queue. Hope your work are understanding enough too xxx

Hannah how is your cycle going? Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Ladies, sorry to jump thread, but have any of you shared at CREATE? Preferably the Manchester one?

TIA x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - lets hope Weds brings good news  my gf had a cyst on one of her ovaries and once she started taking Synarel it had gone by her next scan. Must feel good to be starting the nasal spray.

Madame - we're triggering tonight  EC booked for Friday. So exciting, but also feeling nervous! How are you?

Sorry MrsBarky, not been to Create.


----------



## MadameG

Hannah eeek that's gone fast! Wishing you both lots of luck. I'm alright, frustrated at another late AF but hopefully should get cracking in 3 weeks ish xxx

Barky I don't recall any ladies from there but I could be wrong. Have you tried the regional threads for something clinic specific? You're most welcome to stay and join the eggshare gang though - loads of lovely ladies here xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I know, I'm kinda feeling like it has now, although there's definitely been times where it's felt a bit slow! Thank you  well I hope that these 3 weeks don't drag too much for you.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

So it's my second day on Synarel and I am starting to feel pretty poop.    I don't have a headache although I can feel one looming and no moodiness.  I think I'd need to feel more alive to give a hoot and be emotional.  Everything about me feels really really slow!  I'm struggling to think in a straight line and could just close my eyes and drift off just about anywhere! As for my limbs, they feel so so heavy!    

I probably need to get up and get some fresh air but instead I am stuck in a warm office until 5pm.    I can't even have a coffee as I've been off caffeine for over a month now.  I am so glad that we have a long weekend if this is how I am going to feel every day.  Not sure I will make it to Friday 5pm though!!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh dear, Stranger! I felt really woozy when I started taking it and had headaches for the first 1-2 days. This time I didn't have the woozy feeling but had headaches every day for about a week 😞 Hard to know how you'll react I suppose. I would recommend buying some 4head, that was my saviour!


----------



## hannahdaisy

EC done, we were first on the list and were about to go home a while ago but my gf has started to feel a bit sick. We got 9 eggs, 5 for us, so that was really good news. Got a phonecall from the embryologists though saying the donor sperm wasn't good enough and she thinks that even if she thawed another vial it wouldn't make a difference. We've agreed to using the 1 vial and doing ICSI, both so nervous about the phonecall tomorrow morning now 😣

Hope everyone else is doing well. Long weekend 😊


----------



## MadameG

Congrats Hannah! Shame about the sperm but icsi isn't a bad thing so don't worry  good luck with the call xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Madame! I suppose we just didn't expect it because we were told that donor sperm is usually good enough quality for standard IVF. Just added an extra worry and also an extra cost that we didn't quite expect too!

Up early, feeling nervous!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Found out yesterday that all 5 eggs fertilised. May or may not have teared up straight away! Provisionally booked in for ET tomorrow but hoping we get a call to say we're going to blast


----------



## MadameG

Hannah that's great news! Good luck for tomorrow X


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Madame. Got a phonecall this morning to say that all 5 are doing what they should be right now, so we're going to blast and we're booked in for Weds


----------



## trina123

Great news hannah x


----------



## Larniegh

Hannah that's amazing news. Seems to have flown I swear you only seemed to get a match a couple of days ago!!!

Beautiful how are things going with you at the moment? 

Rainy sorry for your tough news. Hope your next step is successful 

Trina how you doing babe? Had your anomaly scan yet? 

Madame getting closer by the day!! 

All the lurkers, sending lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## trina123

Larniegh how are you huni do you know what your having yet x yes everything was fine I have every 2 weeks as identical I'm 24 weeks on Thursday x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I've got a scan on Weds morning to make sure everything is ready for stims.    If so I start injecting the same night.  Really nervous now as I'm desperate to really get started.  Good luck for Weds HD.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you girls  I know Larniegh, things really do just seem to speed up. Although, saying that, from EC to the first phonecall went a bit slowly, then felt slow waiting for today's call and now Weds feels as if it's ages away! Waiting for test day is going to feel like a lifetime!

Stranger - we might bump into each other! Really hope that you get good news and can move onto stims, it's exciting!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

So excited for tmrw! I hope my news is good!!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

When is your appointment? It's an exciting day for us both tomorrow 😊


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Mines at 9.30! Always early starts!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Ooh and mine's 10 so I think we will be there at the same time! I think I'll have a black and white polka dot dress on just in case you have a look in the waiting room or we pass each other in the corridor 😊 Good luck today xx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck today ladies!   xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you!

Had one 'perfect' hatching blast transferred. The embryologist said that there's one other perfect one, two just below that and then one that's a bit smaller so they'll see how that goes. 

Back at work now. Feels quite surreal!


----------



## MadameG

Congrats on being pupo Hannah! Try not to go stir crazy on the 2ww   xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Madame. Really is quite surreal, I keep wondering if I should be feeling anything. Weird not knowing what's going on inside there!

Been put on Prontogest  actually cried last night at the thought of potentially doing this up until the 12 week mark. I know that everything is completely worth it and I will do what I have to do, but it doesn't stop intramuscular injections being scary!


----------



## Larniegh

Beautful Stranger how are things going with your cycle hun? 

Hannah - you're 5dpt now! How are you feeling? Dying to POAS already 

Madame where are you up to at the moment??


----------



## hannahdaisy

It's been very quiet on here!

Larniegh - I am! We ordered some tests on Friday and they haven't arrived yet though. I think we're quite determined to wait until OTD but I know it'll be tempting once they're in the house! Ignorance is bliss in this case though I suppose! Happy being PUPO for now 😊 have been feeling some AF type aches and tugging pains since Saturday, hoping it's a good sign!

Stranger - any news? How's everything going?

How are you Larniegh?


----------



## MadameG

Hannah that sounds promising! When is your otd? Xx

Larneigh I start norethisterone next Wednesday - eeeeeeeeeek!!! Biopsy to get out of the way first on Monday and then I'm off! Hope you're good lovely Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

OTD is Friday 😬 Feel sick when I think about it! 

Hoping time goes quickly for you 😊


----------



## Larniegh

Madame that's so exciting. Hope the biopsy is ok!! You flying to Greece for the IVF still?? 

Hannah it be here before you know it. Only 2 more sleeps xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Almost another day down, just tomorrow to get through now really! It's definitely getting trickier.


----------



## MadameG

Ooh not long Hannah! Are you poas or going in for bloods? Well done for not cracking, I have no self control xx

Larneigh no I'm back in Wales as it was easier in many ways as they are making the changes I would have made over there anyway, plus the exchange rate is pants now! X


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madame - I'm poas, I don't think they routinely do bloods but said you can have them if you want. Really hope the tests are there tonight. I've ordered first response ones but otherwise I'll just have to buy some Clearblue from Tesco.

Hopefully it'll be more relaxed for you, staying in Wales 😊


----------



## Larniegh

Oh madame that will defo be easier!! So so excited babes xx

Hannah only a day to go!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank goodness!

I'm currently sat out of class with a temp of 38, feeling light headed and a bit sick. Been told by a few people how pale I'm looking 😞 Not sure what's happening.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I am starting to feel so fed up of travelling.  Feeling really down today actually.  I've just had the slowest walk back from the station and then got in and just lay on the floor for a few minutes.  I'm not sure if it's my hormones or that I feel I'm now not going to get the full amount of eggs for egg sharing.  I told myself if I was under the minimum I would give all away and go again, I dont think I realised at the time how much travelling I would have to do.  5.5 from the minute I leave the door to the moment I get into my office, it's starting to take it's toll.

Egg collection could be Saturday or Monday now, I'm just waiting to hear from the clinic what my bloods are saying. If EC is Saturday then yes my gf will be there.  I've not broke the news that we would need to be there at 7am on Saturday.  I've got a feeling that will go down like a lead balloon and the way I'm feeling I can't bare to worry about her. 

Just waiting on that call from the clinic now.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Just got the call, my estrogen levels have shot up to 10000 so we are going to have to go with Saturday.

I just hope my follies are increasing as we speak!


----------



## MadameG

Stranger don't beat yourself up   Hormones + lots of travelling are bound to get you down. Just remember that the finish line is in sight. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow! How are your follies looking on the scans? Xx

Hannah eeee so excited for you! Xx

Larneigh thanks lovely, can't blooming wait! Xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

On the left I have about 4 around 17mm and a few smaller down to about 11mm.  On the right they can only see 3 about 15-17mm.

I've just had an email saying that my estrogen is good so they are hopeful but they then went through what happens if I dont get the full 8.

Very nervous now.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - it is a bit scary but it's also exciting. Are you triggering tonight then? Hoping you get 8 or more!

Thanks Madame, I'm so nervous 😥


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Yes, trigger tonight at 10pm.  Praying for the full 8!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good morning girls. Woke up super early and pleased to say that it was a  still can't quite believe it. Hoping the next 8-9 months go smoothly now. Thank you for all of your support 😊


----------



## trina123

Congratulations  hannah


----------



## MadameG

Hannah I knew it! Congratulations       xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Hannah massive congratulations sweetie!!!  Is your clinic doing a scan at 7/8 weeks for You?? 

Beautiful hope trigger went OK and massive good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Congratulation HD!  I knew it! 

Trigger was fine.  No problem at all!! It will feel weird tonight not injecting. In fact I think I'm going to miss the process, it's actually been quite comforting.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you girls! 

Larniegh - yes, I booked one in today for 2 and a half weeks from now, so I guess that means 6 and a half weeks.

Stranger - best of luck for tomorrow morning! I found that I missed the routine of it a bit. It was suddenly out of your hands and you were just waiting for phone calls etc. Enjoy the Lister though  I'll be looking out for an update.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Just back from egg collection.  9 eggs. So happy!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh amazing news Stranger, same as us 😊 you must be so happy and relieved! We're just sat in the pharmacy waiting for more Prontogest.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

On my way home now.  Feeling ok, the other half however....knackered after getting up at 4am!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

It was a very tiring day! Think we had McDonalds for dinner and an early night. Make sure that you relax 😊

Couldn't resist, just did a Clearblue digital because I wanted to see it in words and try one that needed a higher hCG level. It came up 2-3 weeks and it wasn't even fmu, gave us a bit of a shock. I suppose it has been 2 weeks since EC, just expected it to say 1-2!


----------



## trina123

Congratulations stranger on 9 eggs xxx hannah might be twins xxxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I got home and went straight back to bed.  I've only just woken up, apparently I was snoring my head off.  Now I don't know a what to do with myself!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Trina - I joked about that and you should've seen my partner's face! Just a few weeks until we'll find out!

Sounds good Stranger. Have a nice dinner and relax, get ready for your phone call tomorrow morning


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I was so worried I wouldn't have enough eggs. Now I'm happy with the figure I'm worried they won't fertilise.  Now I'm wishing I was having icsi.  Always something to worry about and absolutely nothing you can do about it.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DisneyJL

Congratulations beautiful & hannah on your good news! Hi everyone else. I haven't been keeping up to date with the whole thread, just read back a couple on my phone so sorry if anyone else has had some good news & I've missed you.
I have an update - we've been waiting for AF since DP had her polyp removed, so that we can arrange FET. Well she finally showed her face yesterday, so we phoned the clinic & have an appointment at 09:50 on Monday for a baseline scan & pick up meds. Finally, 8 months later than planned, we might actually be pregnant soon! :-D


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Disney, and great news for you 

Stranger - I completely know what you mean. Even after the BFP I'm still just full of worry, trying to stop myself and just enjoy it. Hope you have amazing news from the embryologists this morning


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I got the call just after 11.  4 of 5 fertilised.  Provisionally booked for transfer on Tuesday. Please grow!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## trina123

Great news hun are you going to blast x


----------



## MadameG

Stranger yay!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I just don't know what to do. Is it risky going to blast? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

I already said congrats in the other thread, but well done again 

They'll advise you. If you get to day 3 and still have some that are doing well then they won't know which is the best one to transfer so they'll advise going to day 5 so that they can pick out the best. I was a bit concerned that some would die out over those extra days, but from what I've read that means that they wouldn't have worked inside your body either. I found it comforting to get to day 5 and know that they had been doing exactly what they should be.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I'm just so nervous.  I'm going to call the clinic tmrw as I panicked and said I need to know by 8.30 whether to leave but that's too late.    My other would like to come and she would've left for her day already. What's the earliest they can tell me do you think?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

It is a worrying time but I'm sure they're doing great. Might be worth asking, I've just checked my call log and they called us just before 8am.


----------



## DisneyJL

Wow stranger, that's awesome! Yeah, give them a ring tomorrow to find out the time. If they're aware you need to know by a certain time they might be able to make an exception if need be. 😊🤞🏼


----------



## Larniegh

Beautiful they're going really well so far!! If they don't grow in the dish your uterus isn't likely to make much difference so be assured they're in a good place. Getting to blast is ideal for knowing you have the best odds of a pregnancy. Xx


----------



## trina123

Hi larniegh have you had your scan yet do you know what your having x stranger they will let you know what's best x madam how's things going x disney do you know when et will be x hannah how are you when is your first scan hun x afm will be 26 weeks on Thursday been in hospital  a few times not having the easiest pregnancy  x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh dear Trina - what's been going on with your pregnancy?

I'm ok, feeling super tired though, started to notice it over the weekend. Yawning and just achy. My scan is the 30th May, two weeks tomorrow, aaaah! Had a horrible taste in my mouth all day today. I know that these are pregnancy symptoms but just thought it might be too early for proper symptoms. Maybe not!


----------



## trina123

You can have symptoms very early hun x I'm just having really bad nerve back pain I'm having pyshio x


----------



## MadameG

Trina you poor thing, hope you feel comfortable soon or that the next bit flies by instead! Had my biopsy today and start my cycle tomorrow   xxx

Hannah yep they can start super early. Have you got long to wait till your scan? X


----------



## trina123

Great news madam have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I hope I get a call early tmrw. No sleep for me tonight!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's great Madame, best of luck with the cycle 😊 My scan is 2 weeks today 😬

I'm sure you'll get a call really soon, hopefully telling you not to come in 😊


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I've spoken to the clinic twice and told them I need to know by 8.30 so there is enough time to get my train or get into work.  No one has called. I tried to call the clinic and they say it's closed.  I've now missed my train.  Really panicking now.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

They finally called at 8.50, thankfully they told me that I don't need to come in today.  All 4 are doing good. They said one was borderline but I forgot to ask if that was bad or good.  Roll on Thursday!!


----------



## Lola Pinch

Hello 
I am new, well I was on the forum before but things took a bad turn. However back to it with a newer positive outlook! 

I am starting my counseling for sharing in a couple of weeks. The first consultation was so quick I have so many more questions nowI hope to get answered next time.

Look forward to finding out more from this forum too


----------



## trina123

Hi lola a ask away all ladies on here are great for advice x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in. 

I have decided to share at the lister clinic. It is a 3 hour drive from me but I am hoping it will be worth.

Is anyone else sharing with lister? 

Do any of you have any tips on how I can start to prepare? As in what vitamins etc.. Thanks all and fingers crossed for you all. x


----------



## Lola Pinch

Thank you trinia  

I received a copy of my letter to my GP and it states slightly high AMH of 25, could this have an impact on my chances to share?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - great news!!  hope you get 4 lovely blastocysts on Thursday, 3 for the freezer.

Mrs Barky - Me and my partner egg shared with the Lister. From January we started taking Pregnacare conception tablets and CoQ10, 100mg at the start and then I increased my partner's to 200mg a day once she started stimming.

Lola - I think that sounds like an AMH in the normal range. Should be fine. Mine is 22 and they said that was average for my age.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies lola it sounds fine  to me hun I've done egg sharing twice now x Mrs Barky I took folic acid I also shared at the lister London both times I have a one year old  and twins on the way x


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow really That sound promising! Congratulations to you!

They have really caught my eye in comparison to other clinics. It would be a three hour drive each way for us but I am hoping it will be worth it. 

I am currently emailing them.

Do they do your weight and the nicotine tests on your first consultation? I am only wondering because my BMI is something stupid like 30.5, so want to make sure it is exact when I go. I am also hoping my pcos won't be an issue as it is at some clinics


----------



## Sbarky15

Lola which clinic are you with?

Can I ask what sort of questions they ask and what to expect at the initial consultation? 

Thanks x


----------



## Lola Pinch

Thank you all for the responses, I was a little worried by the way it was worded on the letter but that has put my mind at ease  

MrsBArky I am attending the Bath fertility clinic. They asked why and if i was sure this was the option I wanted to go for. Also about my history, if I had been pregnant before, how long we had tried etc etc. 
Prior to the consultation, I had blood tests for HIV, GSh ... They gave me a list of what was required ready for consultation. He also performed an internal scan on me and checked my eggs as it was day 21 of cycle


----------



## Sbarky15

Sounds good. Do they weight you and do your nicotine test on the same days as your inital consultation??

I have pcos. Really worried about the scans and whether they think ill be good enough with some not even considering you if you have pcos x


----------



## hannahdaisy

MrsBarky - I didn't have any tests to do with weight or nicotine. The consultant wanted to go through all of the forms that we'd filled out and confirm some things. We'd already had our scans and AMH done at another clinic so we didn't need those done either. They just asked questions and explained it all for us, showed us things on the computer about how IVF and egg sharing worked, spoke about statistics.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Just on my way for transfer. I've had to run for the train this morning so it's definitely got my heart rate up!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Just on my way for transfer. I've had to run for the train this morning so it's definitely got my heart rate up!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck 😊 It's so lovely to have the picture to keep.


----------



## Flipsy

Good luck today Stranger xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I've just had a Grade 5 hatching blastocyst transfered.   1 embryo stopped developing and the other 2 are slower.   They will call me tmrw if there are any to freeze. 

I feel really quite emotional now. Don't really know what to do with myself!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadameG

Congrats Stranger! Feet up, comedy channel on and chow down on some Brazil nuts. Good luck! Xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Ahhh.... I'm now at work!  I'll put my feet up under the desk?  I had 30 mins lie down after I go home if that helps?


----------



## hannahdaisy

I agree with the comedy, I read that laughter can help with implantation. I also chopped up a pineapple core into 5 pieces and ate a piece each day. It wasn't very nice at the start and it does have mixed reviews about whether it helps or hinders but I went for it anyway. Got something in it called bromelain which can also help the embryo to implant apparently 

Good luck with the rest of the embryos!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Bad news today.  The two that were still growing made it to Blast but are not good quality so nothing to freeze.  Really not hopeful now that the transferred yesterday will make it.


----------



## MadameG

Don't panic - you had the best one back where it belongs   The majority of cycles don't result in Frosties as the clinics have to be super confident that they will survive the freeze thaw process but that doesn't mean they were 'bad'. Stay strong and just focus all your energy on that little bundle of cells xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I was really hoping there would be some to freeze as I've not got long in me to be able to egg share.  Hopefully, if this doesn't work they will accept me again.


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks all. 

Hannahdaisy would you recommend the lister then? I am so nervous. The clinic is a three hour drive each way for us, but I am hoping they will be our best shot. My FSH was slightly high for my age the last time I had it done. It was either 11.5 or 12.5. Apparently my AMH was fine, so I am hoping that this is one hurdle we don't need to worry about but this was 2 years ago so I am scared it's gone up again!

Good luck beautifulstranger


----------



## trina123

Mrs Barky lister is really good I went they from grantham this time 3 hoUrswick about x stranger  hope you won't need to go again huni xxx


----------



## MadameG

MrsBarky fsh can fluctuate between months so it would be worth getting a more recent number xxx


----------



## KDJay

Mrsbarker another happy lister egg sharer here! Loved them, there has been a lot of us on this thread and I think (correct me if I'm wrong) I haven't come across one that hasn't been successful so far since I've been on here plus two close friends in real life egg shared too and are pregnant xxx


----------



## MadameG

I think you're right KD   xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - try not to worry. A hatching blastocyst sounds great! I forgot to say, another tip I heard was to try and always keep your feet warm, something to do with Chinese medicine I think, warm feet = warm uterus 

MrsBarky - I would definitely recommend the Lister, we've been very happy with them. I really do feel like they've checked a lot of different things and given me medication to match what I needed. Eg putting me on thyroid meds and extra progesterone, doing a dummy run of things to check that it should all run smoothly.


----------



## Sbarky15

It definitely sounds worth while travelling all the way there then! Dont think i have seen anything bad so far they seem great!!

Yes i have heard FSH an fluctuate. I am hoping that my AMH is still good enough even if fsh isnt. They seem to concentrate more on amh now than fsh? Did anyone else have a slightly higher fsh?

What did u all take to the clinic with you? They have asked me to take everything i have had done but the NHS want £50 for my records! Its been a few years since all my inital tests blood tests and uktra sound etc so seems a bit pointlwss paying that if theyre out of date anyway. I had a salpingectomy of one tube in December so dont know whether the need to see these records??

Also has anyone else had their blood tests done with their GP? I was going to ask them to do the basic bloods to cut down one lot of travelling but have heard alot of gos dont test AMH. 

Fingers crossed so tightly.


----------



## hannahdaisy

They didn't even check my FSH, nor did the London Women's Clinic, only AMH. Have no idea what mine is!

The only thing that the Lister wanted evidence of in our case was smear tests. We had all of our blood tests done there, probably should've asked the GP but heard that lots of times they do the wrong things or it isn't done through someone that they trust etc. They have certain rules about blood tests so just check that.


----------



## Sbarky15

Thats worth knowing thanks!! Hopefully they wont bother then. 

Did you takesome evidence of your smear test then or do they contact your gp? Thnks for all your help. 
I jusy need to get my bmi down its something stupid like  30.6


----------



## hannahdaisy

I actually needed a new one and had it done during my treatment so as soon as I got the letter through to say that it was clear I scanned it in and emailed it to them. I think they do generally ask your GP for confirmation though as they asked my gf's GP and she needed a new one too.

Well they didn't check my weight or height either, just took my word for it so you'll probably be ok.


----------



## Sbarky15

Youre getting my very excited   

Think i will give them a call tomorrow to arrange an appointment. You have been so helpful thank you  ill post again when i have rung them. Ill probably inundate you with questions sorry in advance lol xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

No problem, glad to help 😊 Lister were also recommended to me by a friend and I'm so glad that I listened to them. Best of luck!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Pretty sure I forgot my nighttime Progynova last night. I just read the packet and it said if it's less than 12hrs gap then take it now and take your others at the normal time so I just took two. Panicking now that I've messed something up, has this happened to anyone else before?!

Stranger - how is it going?


----------



## trina123

Hannah I've missed pills before and it was fine hun xxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Ahh this 2ww is killing me.  

I am so stressed out today at work and I dont know how to calm myself down.

I did something very foolish this morning and did a test.  Why did I do that?


----------



## MadameG

Because you're human and the 2ww is a killer. Still waaaaaay too early to be sure. Deep breaths lovely xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I can only imagine what the 2ww is like Beautiful stranger. I can imagine that being the worst part?!

9th June I am all booked in for my AMH and ultrasound ladies! Let's hope everything is how it should be


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I thought people were being dramatic when they said they 2ww is the worst bit.  I think it's the combination of the unknown and that it signals the end of the process.  I am worried that they wont accept me for egg sharing again.


----------



## Sbarky15

How many goes have you had?

I'm sure I heard that you can have 3 goes x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

This is my first.  I'm worried they will say there is something wrong with the egg quality.


----------



## MadameG

You had mature eggs and an awesome fertilisation rate so I think you'd be fine. Plus you won't need to until you're after a sibling  xx

Barky good luck! X


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Thanks for doing the positive thinking for me!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - please try not to worry. I definitely know how hard the 2ww is though and long it feels! Just try and hold out now until you're 9dp and then you know that you're getting a much more accurate result. I'm sure you'd be accepted again, but let's hope that you don't need to be 

Thank you for the reassurance about the Progynova! I know it's probably fine, just hard not to worry about everything at the moment!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I know, only a few days left.  Just wish we had a crystal ball.  All this being healthy and not drinking is doing my head in.  It's times like this you need a glass of wine!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh I know, I'm the same now even after a BFP. Just worrying about the early scan, and even if that's fine I'll still be worrying until the 12 week scan. A crystal ball would be great for all of us, I agree! How many days do you have left to wait now?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

My OTD is Saturday.  I have just been nagging my other half to let me test early but the best I could get was Friday when she gets home from work.  I've got such a  headache today.... I keep wondering if it's a sign. It's probably just a sign that I need my eyes tested again.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

I would try and wait until Saturday morning if you can rather than using afternoon/evening wee. Will get a clearer result, also it will be OTD 😊 Halfway through the week tomorrow, not too long to go now.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I was thinking that.  I've got Friday off and going into London for a shopping spree.    That will make the week go a bit quicker I hope. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

I think it will, anything to keep you busy and then make you tired!


----------



## Sbarky15

Are any of you ladies not from London? 

I'm in Staffordshire. So do not know London at all. Was wondering if you had any tips for parking etc? xx


----------



## trina123

We always parked in battersea park x


----------



## trina123

We always parked in battersea park x


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Trina how much does that cost so i have enougj on me? If you can remember of course lol


----------



## trina123

It depends on how long your there think it was alot ec day but can't remember sorry hun but that's your nearest car park x


----------



## hannahdaisy

I'm from London so we've always just travelled in by tube or taxi but I do hear a lot of people recommending Battersea Park, just a short walk over the bridge.


----------



## Sbarky15

I will keep a large amount of change on me then - just in case! 

You're so lucky being from London and having so much choice of clinics Hannahdaisy! Hope the pregnancy is going well?

I am from Stoke on Trent. We do not have any fertility clinics here. I think the closest is 20 miles away in Chester, so I thought we need to travel regardless, might as well travel a bit further and go to one that is highly recommended! 

How long did you ladies wait to be matched? Is there a waiting list here for ladies who require eggs?

I will drive you all crazy with questions!


----------



## trina123

Waiting times always depends on what people are looking for her height hair colour etc I was matched very quickly first time took a little longer second time x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yes I suppose we are lucky in that sense! We took about a week to be matched I think, probably would've been quicker but the egg share coordinator was on holiday at the time. As Trina says, depends on lots of factors.

Pregnancy seems good so far, just waiting for our first scan. Did a Clearblue digital again this morning and it changed to 3+ so that's a bit of reassurance. Thank you for asking 😊


----------



## Sbarky15

You're welcome it must be very exciting for you both. Will you be having an early scan or are you waiting for the 12 week?

I hoping I won't have a problem (if I am even accepted! who knows!?). I have the average mousy brown hair and green eyes with an average height hahaha x


----------



## Ally85

Hi ladies,

Just looking for some words of wisdom. I got 22 eggs 11 for me but only 2 have fertilised. They have booked me in for a 3 day transfer and said they would let me know that morning it they want to go till day 5. My question is should I just stick with day 3 and put both back? I've already had one cycle with a day 5 and ended up with a BFN.

Now I'm so worried this will happen again


----------



## hannahdaisy

MrsBarky - It is really exciting but I'm still a bit nervous and just cautious I suppose. It's quite scary wondering if everything's ok. Just trying to keep positive and enjoy it 😊 We've got an early scan next week at 6w4d, hoping to see a little heartbeat flickering away 🤞🏻I would imagine you'd be matched fairly quickly but can't be 100%

Ally - I would go on the advice of your clinic. From what I have read if they don't make it to day 5 in the clinic then I don't think they'd be viable either way. Best of luck!


----------



## MadameG

Ally I would go for a day 3 transfer as if there is any place that is perfect for those embies to develop then it is with you and not a Petri dish. Jury is out on the blast debate as there is no way to prove that an embryo that arrests before day 5 wouldn't have made it if put back instead as they are all unique. A blastocyst transfer is useful when you have several to choose between but if you want two anyway then I don't see the point of waiting xx

Barky just depends who's looking for donor eggs at the time but lister generally seem to be very quick to match xxxx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I just caved in and tested.  We were going to wait till tmrw morning but it all went out the window.  I am 7dp5dt and it's a BFP!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh wow!!!! Another Lister success 🎉 Well done you!


----------



## Ally85

Congrats beautiful stranger!!!


----------



## KDJay

Oh wow congrats!!!!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

At least now I can blame my poor sore boobs on something!! I thought it was the progesterone but they are getting worse.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Haha I feel for you there!


----------



## trina123

Congratulations hun   xxx ally I always have 2 put back from blast clinc didn't want to the first time but I wouldn't back down x madam how are you hannah not long till your scan great to see so many bfps on here I never get my early scan at the lister as it's expensive x


----------



## MadameG

Great news Stranger!!!!!!!! 

Trina I'm good thanks, just waiting for AF to appear so I can start stims - eek! Xx


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

How much do they charge for the pregnancy scan?  I'm wondering whether to get mine done more locally.    

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hopefully not long to wait Madame 🤞🏻

Stranger - it's £165, you can definitely get it for cheaper and we weren't sure what to do but decided to go back there because we knew the sonographers and knew that they were nice.

Trina - not too bad thanks, just ridiculously tired! It's half term for us next week so really looking forward to finishing school tomorrow! How are you doing?


----------



## Lola Pinch

Congratulations Beautiful Stranger! 

As I am getting closer to bloods and the process I am becoming more anxious ( I am fairly anxious person anyways ) I read that my clinic doesn't really accept egg sharing if you have a failed IVF. This makes me think this is our only shot at trying OR could I try another clinic? Is it a standard rule that they do not accept sharers if you have a failed IVF attempt?


----------



## MadameG

All the clinics have their own rules but try not to fixate on it, you want lots of positivity around you at this time  xxxxx


----------



## Lola Pinch

Thank you  

Yes Positive vibes are what is needed


----------



## DisneyJL

Congratulations Stranger!! So exciting!

Hope everyone else is well & managing to enjoy the weather.

Our meds arrived today. She has to start taking them on June 2nd, & FET should be the week of June 26th! 😬 Can't wait!!!


----------



## Sbarky15

Congrats Stranger that's brilliant news!!!! You are all giving me so much hope   

Did you all have two put back then? Are the lister happy to put two back in? 

x


----------



## trina123

Yes I had 2 both times but had to stand my ground the first time xx


----------



## trina123

Stranger I go to baby bond in mothercare 79 pounds also go thereally for gender scans and 4d scans xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Really Trina? Did the try to talk you out of it, or were they just point blank refusing? Is the ultimate decision left with us then?


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

That's a really good price trina! I will Google it.    I'm allowing myself to feel pregnant today.  I'm so hot!!! I'm traveling into London and the tube is like pure fire!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadameG

Stranger make sure you keep yourself cool now xxxx

Barky at my clinic you can sign a waiver if you go against their recommendations but I'd google the website one at a time as there are a few things to consider xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

What website MadadmeG?

Thanks for the advise. x


----------



## MadameG

Seems the website is offline at the mo. Basically the hfea is pro eset (elective single embryo transfer) as there are risks with multiples pregnancies but I'm sure your clinic will give you the rundown. It's so very dependant on the individual situation though xxx


----------



## trina123

Yes risk of more then one baby but I'm carrying identical twins anyway lol I didn't have to sign anything second time I went the docter just said she knows what she wants lol x


----------



## Sbarky15

The only philosophy I have right now is that two would be better than none! 

Congrats on your twins Trina - which clinic are you with? xx


----------



## trina123

Was with lister London both times had my little girl in august  2015 and my twins are due this August  boys x


----------



## hannahdaisy

We only transferred one at the Lister and when Dr Faris asked us and we said one he laughed and was like 'phew'. I think they obviously prefer to just transfer one, especially on day 5, but I do think it's ultimately your choice.


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow that is awesome Trina! Congrats 

Yes am I right in saying if they reach day 5 that there is more chance of twins? I always think of twins as a good thing but it seems fertility consultants dont'! lol xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I think just more chance that they'll end up in a live birth. They try and get as many single transfers as possible due to risks to the babies and mothers. Once that one at a time website is back up have a read of that. The Lister will give you info about it too as you go further into treatment.


----------



## trina123

My docter was more worried about me having me then twins if it's everyones choice xxx


----------



## MadameG

For some reason there is a slightly higher incidence of identical twins with blastocyst transfers but no one knows why. Also the same with assisted hatching. There is a member on here some were that transferred two and ended up with two sets of identicals   I'm so undecided this time between one or two, leaving it up to the universe as transfer is a long way off and too many hurdles inbetween xx


----------



## KDJay

Like Madame said read the 'one at a time website' it will scare the life out of u but at least u can make an informed decision. We transferred two but lost one and ended up with one baby xxx


----------



## Flipsy

Beautiful - your inbox is full


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Thanks! I've made some room.  Clear Blue said 2-3 today.. it's official!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's great news  we got a bit of a shock when ours said that so early, just expected to see 1-2!


----------



## kmurph83

Congratulations Hannah and Beautiful, great news!!

Can't remember who it was who was from Stoke on Trent looking for a clinic but I used Manchester Fertility and was very happy with them.

Joining in the one vs two debate, I had 1 day 5 blast transferred first of all and got a BFN, I then had my remaining 2 blasts transferred and my boy girl twins will be 9 weeks tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Great news Stranger!!! Congratulations!! Xx

Kmurph my goodness where has the time gone?! Hope all is fine and dandy xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Congrats beautiful stranger!!!!

Thanks for the tip ladiea i will certainly give that a read.

Kmurph it is me who is from stoke on trent. I must admit i was weighing up manchester fertility and the lister clinic. We have made an appointment with the lister now but if it doesnt work out there i probably will give manchester a go. I cant use care as i have PCOS and they do not accept us  

I am definitely intersted in knowing the statistics of live births between double and single transfers. As i said, ideally one child would be perfect but i qould rather two than none but my this out looks is wrong??

Do you mind me asking how old you ladies are? I am 28 and very worried about my AMH. my nhs consultant said it was "fine" but didnt tell me an exact number yet my fsh was quite high at 11.5. I was probably about 25/26 when i had these tests im now 28 and for some silly (perhaps?) Reason its playing on my mind  xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Wow Kmurph, how are they doing? How are you finding looking after twins?

MrsBarky - I can't quote exact numbers but I read something like transferring 2 embryos only increased chances of pregnancy by around 5%, but increased the chances of multiples by around 60%. Something like that anyway! Also, I'm 28 and my AMH was 22 (point something...) when I had it checked last August. I'm sure you could email/call them to find out what yours was. My partner was 30 at the time and hers was 11. The London Women's Clinic made it sound like 11 was terrible and said she couldn't do egg sharing, needed to get started ASAP but then the Lister said 11 was fine!


----------



## KDJay

Mrsbarker the lister accept quite low numbers for AMH, mine is 11 something when I was 30 and I was accepted. I doubt I would be accepted elsewhere with that AMH as it's not great for my age but lister thought my age was more important anyway and at 28 u are really young in their eyes. Even with AMH of 11 I got 15 eggs xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks ladies you're helping to pacify my mind. 

I think it's because my FSH was relatively high it is making me paranoid. 

I'm dreading the long journeys to the lister but definitely think I have made the right choice as they don't seem as picky as other places. One week tomorrow until our first appointment I can't wait! Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Are any of you Lister ladies familiar with Dr Vivian Rittenberg?? I hope she is nice


----------



## hannahdaisy

Replied in the other thread, MrsBarky 😊

Had my scan today and very happy and relieved to say that we saw a heartbeat ❤ they advise having another scan for reassurance and we want one anyway so going to book one for 9 weeks. Trying to see all of the family this week so that we can tell them.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Hannah xxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi everyone it's been a while it's so lovely to see everyone's news though so happy for you guys 😀
Well I think I'm going to egg share again I'm not ready to give up yet been a hard few weeks 
Made me realise how much I still want to have a baby
Going to phone the clinic to.orrow but I'm not sure whether I should change clinics or not any advice would be grateful
Xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi loopy loo which clinic are you with? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi mrsbarky I'm with Coventry hun had a failed fresh and frozen and I'm looking to share again but not sure whether to stay with them xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh right i cant advise you im afraid im just starting out with the lister. They seem really good with what everyine on here has said! Im from stoke on trent. So its a bit of a journey (3 hour each way!) But hoping it will be worth it


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry to hear about your BFNs by the way... are they looking into it for you or is it just sheer bad luck? X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks hun they have said it was jist pure bad luck we had good embryos and the consultant was surprised that 1 of them never made a baby...yeah I've heard the lister is good but I just can't make the trips there I have a 10 year old and it's just too much with trying to get someone to have him lol
From what I've heard most people have positive experiences at the lister so fingers crossed you will too xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you thats very kind. I can imagine it being difficult with a little one. I am having enough trouble with having two dogs lol x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Haha I have 2 dogs aswell hard work aren't they..what dogs do you have? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy    tough choice on the clinic. If you feel that they are nice and caring to you there then I would be tempted to stay as sometimes it's easier to learn from a previous cycle, rather than changing and the new clinic not knowing how you'll respond. Although you could come and join the CRGW massive  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Haha Madame I prob would if I lived closer 
I think your right in regards to them knowing more about me plus I don't have to be retested for most things and they know my eggs are good lol 
Defo phoning tomorrow jist want to get things moving
Oh isn't very enthusiastic he thinks it won't work I wonder if he is just scared it won't work xxx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck with the call  I expect he is scared, it's a big emotional upheaval to go through but staying positive is the only thing you can do xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi Loopy  can't really advise you in terms of clinics because I'm in London, but best of luck with it all!


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Loopy I have a rottweiler just like you have!!!! (just noticed your picture   He's a beaut. The other one I have is a poodle and a big diva lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all clinic phoned this morning she said she is going to pull my files up in the next few days and that they are in need of sharers some people have been waiting 12 months

Madame I know he is worried think the failed cycles got him harder than I thought...hope stims are going ok xx

Hannah thanks hun and  congrats xx

Mrsbarky my Dottie is a girl but she is massive lol just like a boy  and we also have a girl Labrador who is also in the pic they adore each other...lol I've heard that poodles can be like that but they are so cute xx


----------



## Sbarky15

My apologies she is such a beauty! I had a female rottie who I lost a few years ago but my god she was amazing. They are an amazing breed of dog when trained right. Still a handful though lol. 

Wow I cant believe they have a 12 month waiting list! Fingers crossed that I get accepted to share so that I can help to minimise it    very worried I won't be accepted x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrsbarky most people get excepted and you are still young so stay positive I'm sure you will be fine...but it is nerve wracking waiting around

Yeah ruby is a handful definitely but so loving xx

I know I couldn't believe when she said they had been waiting 12 months that must be hard to make the decision to use donor eggs and then the wait on top that's what has pushed to do it all again xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi ladies, 

Been AWOL recently... went to Florida then the wait to make sure I don't have Zika.  Anyway, I have posted this elsewhere today already but thought you ladies might be able to give me some insight?  Sorry, I am am just going to C&P to save re-writing  

..... before I start I wasn’t to say that I am mot looking for reassurance but peoples thoughts.
Basically I am an egg sharer and had successful ES IVF back in Sept 2014 which resulted in the birth of my little boy in July 2015.  Prior to my TX I had my AMH done and I cant remember what the exact figure was but was in the 20’s and was classed as “normal to high” ovarian reserve for my age (32 at the time).  I produced 16 eggs on the cycle- 8 each but neither of us had any frosties.

FFWD to now and I am due to be sharing again this year, again at the Lister.  I just got an email from them saying my bloods were fine so being curious I asked what my AMH is- its now 11.10 :O Now I know that is still deemed as acceptable and OK to share but I also now that is classed as “low” ovarian reserve for my age (now 34).  

What do you think could have caused such a rapid decline?  IMO it seems a huge drop to go from “normal-high” down to “low”  I’m not going to lie- I’m feeling pretty poop about it but as I said I am not looking for reassurance but for peoples opinions?
As additionally and maybe irrelevant information I EBF my son for 15 months (until Oct 16) and didn’t have AF in that time.  My periods have returned at their normal frequency. But ovulations is SO much more painful with more distinguishable EWM.  I have had a transvag scan by NHS gynae which showed no obvious issues.

Thanks for reading  xx


----------



## trina123

Hi 2 for joy congratulations on your son sorry don't very clued up Amh but with periods mine was awful and very painful after having my little girl 2015 but dreading them after the twins periods can change alot after children and as you were breast feeding the first few periods can be very painful xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi 2 for joy congratulations on your son sorry don't very clued up Amh but with periods mine was awful and very painful after having my little girl 2015 but dreading them after the twins periods can change alot after children and as you were breast feeding the first few periods can be very painful xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks for the reassurance. 

How long does it take for your blood results to come back? I got for AMH and ultrasound first which takes a week - but what about the rest? xx


----------



## trina123

My tests took about 5 weeks to come back I kept calling them


----------



## MadameG

Barky somewhere between 4-6 weeks for the chromosomes xxx

2forJoy hellow again  I wouldn't get too hung up on it as its all down to how you respond to the drugs. Yes it's gone down but I think that's to be expected as we all get older. I have seen ladies with amh much lower than yours get a whole basket of eggs and if the lister are happy then that's what counts xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame is imsi expensive? Do they only offer it at certain clinics? Just wandering as we didn't have any luck with icsi xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks ladies so should i give it 4 weeks and give them a call? X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrsbarky i think i waited 6 weeks for my results to come back so id say 4 weeks should be fine to give them a ring xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy it's £300 on top of icsi at my clinic, so £1000 total. I do think it's worth it as it is so much clearer xxxx

Barky I would check with the clinic when you have the bloods drawn xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

May ask my clinic about it see what they say not sure if they do ig though or whether they would recommend it as ben as we have only had 1 cycle really xx


----------



## MadameG

I can't see it on their price list so perhaps they don't do it. It needs a different microscope for imsi than standard icsi xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Ill ask the lister when i go. Thanks ladies.
Did any of your clinics mention your FSH? ive heard the lister dont bither with it. Hope not as mine was 11.5


----------



## loopy loo1017

I couldnt see it either worth an ask i suppose lol xx

Mrsbarky i know they tested for mine but there was a load of blood tests they did at the start...some clinics dont bother with fsh though xx


----------



## Sbarky15

thanks loopy loo. Hope they dont and if they do i hope being 28 years young goes for me lol xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Both the London Women's Clinic and the Lister haven't checked mine, no idea what my FSH level is!


----------



## MadameG

Barky fsh fluctuates, some months will be higher than others - if it was consistently high or going up then that may indicate that your body is working harder to get those eggs out. It is also influenced by stress. I honestly wouldn't waste any energy on it as you are young and the test was yonks ago so it's not applicable to now  xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrsbarky madame is defo right....you will be fine hun its just a worrying time until you get your results...im worried already incase they say i cant share again and ive already done it lol xx


----------



## KDJay

2forjoy my AMH was 11 in Sep 2015 when I egg shared at the lister and I got 15 eggs so nearly the same as u got with an AMH of 20, I hope mine hasn't halved as I might need to egg share later this year again if our Frostie doesn't work xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

That's reassuring. I was only about 25/26 when they tested my FSH so I was surprised it was that high and went into complete melt down after looking it up on Dr Google lol!

I remember my consultant saying my FSH was fine as everything else was "ok" but he never told me any actual AMH results... I thought NHS didnt even test amh to be honest!

Hannahdaisy did you tell your parents your news??  x


----------



## Sbarky15

Loopy was your recipient successful do you know? x


----------



## hannahdaisy

MrsBarky - we did! Unfortunately my sister couldn't come so we going to see her today and also my grandad and aunty. Bit nervous about my grandad, he still calls my girlfriend my friend to other people!


----------



## Sbarky15

Ha! That's older generations for you isn't it. My grandparents would definitely be the same, they weren't particularly happy that my husband had children out of wedlock lol (my step kids) x Good luck! xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrsbarky yeah my recipient was successful she would have had her baby by now im so pleased for her xx

Hannah the older generation can ve so funny bless them but i spose its just how they grew up xx

Afm cant wait for mu clinic to call lol just want to know uf i need to be poked and proded again lol xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Well I am sure they won't refuse you then if you have had previous success 

Did you find out about your recipient straight away? I am unsure as to whether I would want to find out.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Its just that ive had some bleeding that isnt normal so im a bit worried went my doctors and they won't do anything so im going to mention it to the clinic and hope they have some answers 

I didnt find out straight away as i couldnt face it after getting a negative and it all depends on the recipient sometimes they dont want you to find out but you can apply to the hfea to see whther any babies were born from your eggs  xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky and Loopy - ah I know, got quite a few religious family members too and I dunno what they'll make of it all. Well my sister burst into tears and my aunty was happy. Can't quite make out my grandad...he went all quiet and was like "I don't know what's going on" etc, my dad said "well, Hannah's pregnant..." and he went "but who's the father, oh I dunno, let me watch the TV". No more was said about it from him! Just got to let it sink in I suppose. My Mum stayed behind after I left to talk to him a bit more about it.


----------



## Sbarky15

Aww Hannah bless him it must be really confusing haha! Once the little chap/chapette is here though the whole mechanics wont be thought about at all  

Oh dear loopy strange that your GP wont do anything!? Have u had a smear recently just to rule all that out?? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

My last smear was Jan 2016 and it came back normal not due another 1 until 2019 lol hope they still let me eggshare after this cuz they wont allow you to have a smear until 3 years after xx
How is everybody today? Im off to get some bits for holiday xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Im sure it wont be a problem... bleeding wont necessarily affect your eggs surely!? 

Ooo sound nice where are you going? We arent having a holiday this year as we had a bit of a flashy one last year. Boooo!!! Lol xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Lets hope so! Ah I dunno, at least everyone else has been happy! My sister was so sweet, she's the youngest in the family at 16 so there's not been any babies around for ages.

Oh lovely, Loopy. I think I've convinced my gf to go out for lunch, hopefully will get a seat outside at one of the local pubs. Just want something to snack on and a soft drink. Also need some colour on my legs. Work is so hot and I'd love to be bare legged but I'm looking terrible at the moment!

Speaking of holidays, we're off to New York at the end of July so hope I've got more energy by then!


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow new york!! That will be awesome x


----------



## Sbarky15

Ladies I have a feeling my AF will come at some point this week. Will I still be able to have my ultrasound scan do you know?? I think you can have your AMH at any time in the cycle, right? xx


----------



## MadameG

Amh anytime is fine. Your ultra sound should be fine as well I'd imagine. When's your appointment? Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

On Friday it's my first one then all being well my second is the 19th x


----------



## MadameG

It'll be just like a baseline scan then so you'll be absolutely fine 😊 xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

What's that mean then haha? I just know its an ultrasound - i'm quite rubbish ain't I lol x

I have PCOS - so hoping its not too much of a mess in there! :/ x


----------



## MadameG

No don't worry, plenty of terminology that gets thrown at you! The baseline scan is the first one you have during an IVF cycle, it just checks for ovaries that are quiet with no functional cysts and an endometrium thin enough to start stims. You'll be at about the right time in your cycle for that stage. I have PCO so have lots of follicles that lap up the hormones too, you'll be fine xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you 

I have to admit at the moment my main worry is actually getting to London. I will be coming from the Midlands, so really hoping the M6 and M1 are ok and that there are no issues when we actually get to London, particularly with this weekend's latest tragedy. I do not know London at all so it will be a massive learning curve. 

x


----------



## Flipsy

MrsBarky - Lister isn't right in the middle of London & the traffic is generally quieter around there.

Once you've had your initial appointments a you could see if anywhere more local to you for scans etc


----------



## Sbarky15

That's a relief to hear! Just hope the motorways are playing ball... 

Did you use other clinics for scans? is this something that can be done in prep for egg collection? To be fair, I think my nearest one is still Birmingham which is a good 60 miles away. We seem to have lots of places for early pregnancy scanning but not follicle tracking . It might be worth calling them though to see if they do it.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi Mrs Barky,

I too shared with Lister and the are a fab clinic.  If I recall my very 1st appointment was just bloods and ultrasound and my second was a meeting with the consultant (or maybe the ultrasound was on the second too   ) .  Do not worry about the scan hun, you will have some when bleedy i'm afraid... the sonographers are used to it!  I felt so gross about it at first but was fine.  

My tips for Lister are to try and use public transport if possible- we're lucky enough to be on a direct train route from south coast but its a good 1.5 hrs.  The walk from Victoria station is dead easy at 10 mins.  I've heard there is parking reasonally priced over Chelsea Bridge in Battersea- we never drove in the end as always managed to do train and on the super early appointments we just booked a hotel.  Speaking of hotels the Pestana Hotel and Spa over Chelsea Bridge (5 mins walk) is LUSH.  We stayed there night before egg collection which was perfect as needed to be at (Hotel) Lister (it's really like a hotel!) at 7am!

Any questions just ask hun- did a lot of research around the logistical side of things!  

Oh... and after your apt if you're not jumping straight back in the car go for a walk up Kings Road  We often walked up there and up to Knightsbridge to get a cupcake from Harrods


----------



## hannahdaisy

2forjoy - we usually get a treat too, but we most often go to Dominque Ansel's bakery in Victoria. They sell things called cronuts which are amazing. If you go there too late they're normally sold out though. I always thought I deserved a treat after being poked and prodded! Thought it was a good excuse anyway


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hannahdaisy- oooh not tried there!!  DH normally raids Harrods food hall   but failing that we at least grab a Lola's cupcake from Victoria  

One time I "needed" to treat myself to some lippie from Mac... have worn it once... but I really did NEED it


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow thanks for the tips! I have never been to a harrods how lame is that!!

I have been looking at trains. Because of hiw long i have left it they are working out at over £100 each per journey!! So we are driving on this occasion. Will probably leave stoke at about 5.30am urgh... but definitely looking into trains or staying over for future journeys all being well. I love MAC too!! Normally an airport treat for me lol.

Did you have all of your scans at the lister? Or did u have follicle tracking done closer to home?

What is your story 2forjoy? Did u share too?? Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Mrs Barky- wow that's some pricey train... commuter time I guess!  We always tried to plan our apts later and got a 2together railcard to save.

Harrods is crazy.. fully of tourists but the salted caramel brownie is YUMMMMM! I like going to the all year round Christmas section too and of course once we'd had our BFP I looked at all the baby bits we couldn't afford    What we did do a lot is grab a sandwich/meal deal lunch (Boots or something) and walk on over to Hyde Park... we had our TX in September 2014 so was lovely and warm 

Another tip tyo save the stress is once we had a pretty good idea on EC we booked a week off work and booked a couple of really cheap hotels (travelodge type) in london for a few days... it was well planned as my EC happened on the Saturday then we were there from the next week for a few days which coincided with ET.  Defo took the pressure off worry about a last minute dash up to London plus I was literally able to out my feet up after ET!

Yes I did share at Lister.  We have severe male factor issues and needed donor sperm so for me it was like giving back if that makes sense!  I had already decided I wanted to be an egg donor when we were TTC and was going to do it after TX but then found out our PCT wouldn't fund donor TX for us so I researched and discovered Lister.  They stood out for me so instantly chose that clinic.

I had my initial consult exactly 3 years ago last week in June 2014.  Got matched by late July/early Aug and would have started mid Aug but I had a trip planned in early Sep so they didn't want to risk clashing dates.  I ended up starting TX in Sept with EC end sept.  I got 16 eggs so 8 each for me and recipient.  I was really lucky and went to 5 day blast with a grade 4aa... who is now my gorgeous little boy singing in his room as I type   .  My recipient was also lucky and conceived 1st time.  Sadly though neither of us had any frosties.

I'm hoping to share again soon... went to Florida in March so got put on a wait to ensure I don't have Zika Virus and was actually due to start TX  today (based on my countdown) but i've been quite poorly with gstro issues so have to wait to see a consultant 1st   so G-d knows how long i'll have to wait now 

Sorry for the rambling post but thought it may help and give some insight... as I said please feel free to ask/message me any questions as I know too well it can be a daunting journey!


----------



## Sbarky15

No thats absolutely great!! The more info the better! So happy that it worked for you and your recipient. Congrats to you  

All our issues are with me. Husband already has children. I have pcos and one fallopian tube now so after all the bad luck i really am hoping that this egg sharing goes right for us and we are given the opportunity to share. It would just be my bloody luck that i have dodgy chromosomes  xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

*MrsBarky*- thank you o worries hun. Please don't think like that but I know what you mean... on this journey it is to be expected to expect the worse lol!

*AFM*- Girls- I'm really hoping someone can help me as right now I feel like cr*p.

So as you may remember I posted the other day regarding my decline in AMH. Well I decided to contact my consultant for some reassurance and to gain their professional opinion as there are a few other things to consider with my situation.

Basically I was hoping to start sharing again this month, however, I am awaiting referral to a gastroenterologist due to abdominal discomfort and reflux which has been ongoing for 6 months now. I have notified the clinic of this and both they and my recipient are fine with the situation. Also, due to birth complications I had a laparoscopy in September last year to remove uterine/abdominal adhesions were removed and my right ovary was relocated to its correct position. I have also been suffering extremely painful ovulation (to the point that most months are more painful than regular period pains!). I can also feel a pulling sensation around ovulation, particularly on my right side.

So as I say I emailed my consultant covering the above as well as voicing my concerns regarding the significant drop in my AMH level to 11.10 which I'm aware for my age (34) is considered to be fairly low. I cannot remember the exact figure from 2014 but am pretty sure it was a hell of a lot higher than that. I also said that I was disheartened to hear that my levels have dropped significantly and was hoping they might have some insight as to what could cause the decline? What would it mean for the quality of my eggs as although we retrieved 16 egg before neither myself nor recipient had any embryos for freezing! We literally had the one embie for transfer out of 8 eggs each 

I expressed that all of these factors has led to my concerns about my response to treatment this time round given the changes since my last IVF in September 2014 I wanted to seek their thoughts.

Well... I sent the email on Friday and had still not had a response by this afternoon so sent a follow up just checking they'd received my email....this is the response I got....

_"You responded well in the last cycle and declining AMH only means reduced egg reserve and not necessarily the quality. 
I cannot give you why your egg reserve has declined as each persons rate of depletion is different. Please keep us updated about the gastroenterologist's opinion. 
Hope this helps."_

What do you guys think as to me I feel far from reassured and quite frankly like I am just here for my eggys  I don't even know how to respond to it.

Sorry for yet another long winded post but i'm so upset!


----------



## MadameG

Oh honey you sound a bit lost   I think your consultant is right, it certainly doesn't mean that your eggs will be any lower quality, just that you have a few less now as is to be expected as we got older. I certainly wouldn't worry about the lack of frosties on your successful cycle as there are so many influences from the protocol used, the types of drugs and their effect on quality, how good the sperm was on that particular day, not too mention that a different embryologist might have looked at those embies and decided they were suitable for freezing whilst another would say not to. The main thing to look at here is that you have been successful before and you have been accepted to share again. Try and focus all your energy on that rather than just that single figure, which is not always static, and is only one little part of assessing fertility xxxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I am sure I spoke to a lady on here not long ago, who's AMH was 11 something and she got a great amount for herself and the recipient and had a BFP


----------



## hannahdaisy

Think KDJay had the same or similar AMH and my partner's AMH is also 11. We got 9 eggs, so 5 for us, we managed to get all eggs to blastocyst and had 4 to freeze. Don't let the AMH level get you down or put you off 😊


----------



## Sbarky15

How's the pregnancy Hannah? Any more signs and symptoms? xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Seems to be going quite well, thank you. Hopefully just paranoid but seem to be a bit less tired and my boobs aren't quite as sore. Worried I'll find out I've had a missed miscarriage or something. Hoping it could just be because of the change in my medication and not taking the injection every night? Hoping it's just that anyway!! The early weeks are quite worrying.


----------



## Sbarky15

I can only imagine. 

I bet you are constantly watching every little thing your body does to just try and identify what's going on. 

Is it too soon for another scan?? Having never been pregnant it is hard to know what it is like... x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Definitely! Can't help but be paranoid. Well I have to admit, I was considering it but we have one booked for 9+2 which is next weekend anyway so I feel like I should just wait. We did it for 9 weeks because it was 2 and a half weeks from the first scan and then around 2 and a half weeks from then until the NT 12 week-ish scan.


----------



## Sbarky15

Well I am keeping my fingers crossed for you  There are loads of women who do not have symptoms so I am sure everything will be fine! xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks, I really hope so! My gf's other theory is that I'm just getting used to being sore and tired!


----------



## Sbarky15

Haha that could be true!! 

My appointment is tomorrow ladies. Do i gi in hrough the main part of the hospital or is there a separate part?? Is the entrance on the main road sort of thing xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

You go through the main door and then there's usually a doorman on the right inside. He'll let you through the doors and it's the first floor up. Hope you have a good experience 😊


----------



## 2ForJoy

MadameG said:


> Oh honey you sound a bit lost  I think your consultant is right, it certainly doesn't mean that your eggs will be any lower quality, just that you have a few less now as is to be expected as we got older. I certainly wouldn't worry about the lack of frosties on your successful cycle as there are so many influences from the protocol used, the types of drugs and their effect on quality, how good the sperm was on that particular day, not too mention that a different embryologist might have looked at those embies and decided they were suitable for freezing whilst another would say not to. The main thing to look at here is that you have been successful before and you have been accepted to share again. Try and focus all your energy on that rather than just that single figure, which is not always static, and is only one little part of assessing fertility xxxxxx


Thank you hun... feeling marginally better today but still a bit like "do you just want me for my eggs!" Thank you Hannah and MrsBarky too xx

Its just a big shock... tbh i'm more concerned about my other issues affecting the TX. I emailed them back anyway as I really need to consider my protocol... my body went through a LOT of trauma having my LB... won't go into detail on here as it isn't the kind of story for people setting out on their TX journey... i'm surprised that i'm even contemplating it again tbh... but that's what led to the lap. Anyway... I have been told recently that I have suspected adhesion again but unfortunately they can only be detected by a lap  So I think the protocol will definitely need amending. I also wanted to find out if I HAVE to be put under as I am petrified now. They haven't answered as yet.

Hannahdaisy I remember those early PG feelings all too well! I felt nausea, hunger, soreness and EXTREME tiredness then one day around 9 weeks it all just vanished! Had a reassurance scan and it was amazing to see how much bigger baba had gotten! But those first weeks until the famous 12w scan dragged!!

MrsBarky- good luck for 2m! Main entrance... if in the lift you go up to level 2 then down the stairs half a level... it's basically on level 1.5! There are 2 waiting areas both with water coolers and hot drinks  Can be pretty hectic in there in the mornings. If I recall my first appointment was pretty quick.

AFM, aside from my above bits... just home from voting so were having a late dinner. Also remembered that the Lister gave me a load of new forms to fill in last time... best crack on with that as it took me days last time! So annoying as i'm sharing with the same recipient again  Feeling pretty crappy with the reflux today...its burnt back of my nose  I hope GP can help expedite my ref next week as currently have 11 weeks just to get an apt!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks for the reassurance, hopefully I'm worrying for no reason! Yes, I love the hot drink machines at the Lister, although have been good recently and didn't have the coffee!


----------



## MadameG

Joy   It's a good thing that they want you AND your eggs, as you have to be top notch to donate  it sounds to me like you need a sit down chat with your consultant to get your fears out and resolved. I'm with you on the fear over IVF. I was very very very nervous about this cycle after being so poorly with ohss last year and I needed a lot of reassurance from my clinic to start again. But here I am, EC tomorrow morning (not sharing anymore) and you do just get on with it in the end. Is there any chance that you could go on the cancellation list for your referral? Or push for an urgent one as you are waiting for a 'procedure'? I don't know the ins and outs of your gastro, but have you had the antibiotic for reflux? There is a specific bacteria that can go bonkers, my DH had it before we met and it took him from crippling pain to normal with one course from the gp. There is a blood test to see if you need it Xx

Barky good luck tomorrow! Did AF show in the end? Xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi madameG we are just on the motor way on the way! Hope it behaves to get us there in plenty of time. 

No AF still hasnt shown her face! Very surprised as i am still having pains but this is normal for me. Im on cd 39 today thats about average xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Eeek... good luck *MrsBarky*- hope the roads are good for you! How long is the drive for you? Can't wait to hear how you got on x

*Hannahdaisy*- don't think I ever had a "proper coffee" there... always felt its was naughty lol! Back on all the decaf green tea etc now :/

Thanks *MadamG*- I'm hoping to hear back from them today to get a consultation.. even a telephone one will help. Last thing I want is to start on TX and it not work! I have had tests and endoscopy- no infection detected. I'm on ranitidine and even that's not helping. Have had back problems since having baby so were also wondering if its a muscular problem with swallowing caused by damaged/trapped nerves as I also have a bad neck & shoulder. Another option is it being bile reflux from the gallbladder which is quite possible as bile is alkaline so ranitidine won't touch it. Just hope they find out soon as it's very debilitating... esp when I just want to crack on with TX  I hope EC goes well today!! Can I ask why you're not sharing anymore?

Am at home today so wondering what to do with the small... he's woken a ball of energy this morning


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you  its just over 3 hoursfor us traffic permitting xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky hope you're a good part through those three hours already. We're going in the other direction and it's just starting to get heavy now xx

Joy sounds like they've done a lot of investigations already, bodies really are weird things! I hope they get to the bottom of it asap as it sounds like you are really struggling   not sharing anymore as too many angels for me, although I am an egg mummy to a recipients little boy from last year, which gives me a lot of hope xxxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

OMG MrsBarky... that's a trek   Where will you park?  I thought my commute was bad   I'd defo recommend trying to get train if you can.. at least you can sleep/read or something then!

Madam... oh hun, i'm sorry to hear you've had a rough time of it but really glad you can take positivity away from being an eggy-mummy.  How long did you wait to find out about your recipient?  That must have been very hard for you   
Yes- been through it to say the least... just got through PTSD and the lap then this... seriously been health issues back to back since having LO in July15... traumatic birth, breast cancer scare, PTSD, back neck & shoulder issues, gynae and now this... all the while battling low weight and missed allergies with little one!  couldn't make it up if I tried   Just want to be "normal" and get back on the TX wagon


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madame - hope you get lots of lovely eggs tomorrow 😊

MrsBarky - how did it go today?


----------



## Sbarky15

Good luck madame!!

Girls im knackered!! We got there bang on time perfect journey down. Went upto the dogs home to make a donation and see all the babies (missed paul ogrady by one day!! Gutted!) Then walked back through the park and sent out for home at 12.30 and i have just got through the door!!!!!!!

Had my ultrasound, the lady was lovely. She said she can see i have PCOS but that it doesnt look like anything out the ordinary. Had my amh after, and i enquired as to whether i could call for results so that I can book train tickets for the next journey and she said that she thinks all will be fine as i had the ok from my ultrasound! Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Fantastic news MrsBarky!  Were you able to park nearby and was it expensive?  Wow... what a long journey home   I've had a coupe of the sonographers... theyre so lovely.  The nurses are great too.  Time for feet up!


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's good news MrsBarky  what's your next step now? How long do you need to wait?


----------



## MadameG

Glad it went well Barky  xx

Joy I had to go through the hfea so I applied at the start of the year, only took a few days to come back. No idea which cycle he was from but I'm so very happy for my recipient xxx

Thanks ladies, four embryos in the embryoscope for us 🍀 xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Madam- that's great!  Sending lots of positive vibes for the little embs   What made you go with the scope if you don't mind me asking?
I know my recipient was successful as the clinic "accidently" told me   The recipient had contacted them to ask me if we wanted another go but for all we knew she had been unsuccessful until they let slip.  Didn't bother me as I was ready to find out but I did tell them off!

How you feeling Hannahdaisy?

Hope you've caught up with your sleep mrsbarky  

AFM- I am finally being referred for an MRI of my neck/spine... FX for something non-sinister and easy to treat   Just enjoying my one caffeinated coffee of the day before the housework


----------



## MadameG

Fingers crossed for your MRI!! Both my recipients chose not to let me know the outcome, I felt sorry for the staff at my clinic because of course they knew but couldn't tell me! Embryoscope is included as standard at my clinic as it's such a good way of monitoring the embryos and deciding which one to transfer  thanks lovely, need all the luck we can get xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I still feel exhausted! But think af is definitely rearing her ugle head today as the pains are getting stronger. Maybe the ultrasound triggered it lol!!

I have to go back again on the 19th June for the counselling, more blood tests and soerm analysis. Then i believe its about 6 weeks before i know whether i am a carrier of anything I will definitely be cmv positive as i have suffered cold sores all my life  had one last weel so hope this wont be a problem, as i have seen some people have issues if they hsve a flare up?? 

Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

MrsB- don't worry about CMV as seems most people are positive.  I am negative and it was a nightmare finding a CMV neg sperm donor that fitted our criteria- we had to take a "risk" on eye colour in the end.  And sounds like the witch is on her way... eat choc and get OH to give you a foot rub!  I found the counselling great at Lister but i think our counsellor (Liz) has retired now.  We had a couple of sessions with her as not only was I a donor but were using donor sperm too.  I felt it was great and I really was able to be honest about my feelings which she helped rationalise 

Madam- Oh that must have been so tough... for both you and the staff.  That's sad that they didn't want you to know but that could have been a decision for your benefit.  Must be hard on you... I remember feeling anxious that it wouldn't work for one of us.

That's great about your clinic using scope as standard... are you in London?  When's the next update?


----------



## MadameG

I desperately wanted to find out either way, as I gave permission for them to know the outcome of my cycles so I found it really hard with the silence. I suspect that they are more likely to be in the 'not telling' camp as a result, which of course is their choice. 

No I'm in the south west but with CRGW in Wales. We are very lucky there to have things like embryoscope, blasto culture, assisted hatching and freezing included as standard, they are a lovely clinic  I'll give them a call on Monday,     they will still be going xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck with those little embies 😊🤞🏻

2forjoy - I'm ok thank you, maybe I spoke to soon with the lack of tiredness because I just fell asleep for 2 and a half hours on the sofa. Off to Mothercare tomorrow to get fitted for new bras, then going to come home and try and find some online that look half decent!

I also came up as CMV negative and almost wished I was positive so that I had a bigger choice of donors!


----------



## MadameG

Also joining the negative gang. Donor sperm may have to be an option for us and the pool is limited! Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Im sure i heard that treatment can be delayed though if their are actuve antibodies? I hope not.you wpuld think that it would beok for a negative donor to donate to a positive?? I understand a positive not going to negative but didnt think the other way around would matter.

The witch is here! At least i have a fresh cycle now to write on the forms.

What will they ask us during the counselling?


----------



## MadameG

I've never heard of treatment being delayed for cmv and I have been at this game for far too long now. If you are positive you can use either donor. If you are negative, it is risky to use a positive sperm donor as if you are infected during conception it can lead to a poorly baby. It's not really something to worry too much over though as its not always even tested for. The majority of people are cmv positive as it is so common xxxx


----------



## djjim22

Just a note on the CMV front - I'm negative but clinic never even mentioned looking for a negative donor. However my donor was from the London women's clinic and think all their donors might be negative. You can order speed from there and get it delivered to any other clinic.xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

We ordered sperm from Brighton Fertility Associates and they had quite a few negative donors but many more positive ones.

I will try and remember more about the counselling and tell you tomorrow!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Took us ages to decide on a donor but we both instantly agreed on the one that was right as soon as we saw  We went through Xytex as at he time there was very limited choice in UK and even EU.  We also got to see photo's which a first we were opposed to but were glad we did in the end as the first we looked at was NOTHING like the description. It's funny as the one we chose looked like he could easily be realted to DH   We have 2 vials in the freezer so FX they'll work for us next time  

RE counselling one of the main focuses was how would you feel if you weren't successful and knowing there's a possibility that the recipient was.  They also concentrated on how you feel right now at the possibility of being contacted by a donor conceived child in the future.  

Aww Hannahdaisy... try and rest/sleep when you can... it's tiring work!  Ahh..I went to Brighton Fertility Associates for my 1st HCG as not far from me so was easier than the train to London    Good luck with the bras   I went through SO MANY sizes   ended up just settling on a sports bra!  Funnily enough my "prettiest" nursing bras came from M&S!  Was surprised!  Went to a big Primark too which had some nice ones which was good as was in and out.  

RE the CMV don't worry about it at all.  It's not something you'd ask a partner before setting up life   As a donor recipient we were really struggling with finding a match and if I recall I think we could have signed a waiver to use a CMV pos donor.  Some clinics don't worry at all.  Not sure if it would be slightly diff for an egg recipient tho  But do not worry!

Mrsb- glad the witch has reared her ugly head! I think my "6ww" was slightly less.  I think I was around 6 weeks from 1st apt to being matched!  Would have been starting a couple weeks later but both recipient and us had things planned so we mutually agreed to wait a few weeks.  As soon as we were matched I went straight onto the pill to sync our cycles 

Madam- sounds like you have a fab clinic.  I'd love to use the scope but feel the clinic wouldn't unless there was a need for it :/ We do get blast culture as std which was great  

I did have the endo scratch on my last cycle (bloody painful or what!) Think i'll do it again though as want to follow protocol as close to last time as poss.. just need to work on making the eggs good quality.  What is/has everyone been taking supplement & diet wise?  I must dig my old notebooks out to see what I was doing before.


----------



## hannahdaisy

2forjoy - we considered Xytex so that we could see a photograph and I really am quite curious about how our donor looks! I did send off my photo though and that's who they said looked like me so we'll see!

Ah I've never been into BFA but spoke to them a lot over email! Would like to live closer to them, we love Brighton.

Haha, thank you. I've not been measured for years, can't really remember what it's like! Quite looking forward to just having a nose around Mothercare too, we haven't been in there yet. Just looking online for baby shower gifts too because it's my best friend's baby shower next week. Want to obviously get her something really good!

I think during counselling they spoke to us about our relationship and how long we've been together, how we decided to do this, why we're egg sharing etc. They then focused a lot on being a same sex family and how to deal with that, how to tell the children, the fact that one child might want to contact the donor and one might not.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick 1 as im at work

On the cmv status i tested positive but i was told that it wasnt active and that if it was active things may have been different in regards to when to start cycling but thats all i know but i have reaf things on thr internet about it too but because mine wasn't active i didnt find anything else out xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks loopyloo i thought i had seen something about whtyer or not it was "active." Hope the recent coldsore doesn't mean mine is active.

Thanks all. Think im doing too much reading and getting paranoid. Been reading about balanced translocations and im very paranoid now lol.

Wow 2forjoy you were matched really quickly! You went to the lister didnt you?? Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

MrsB- yes really quickly and yes at the lister.  Remember the call now... private number at work I grumpily answered (assuming a sales call LOL) and it was them!  I was so excited and tongue tied    FX it's not active for you then  

Hannahdaisy- It's funny because initially we didn't want to see a photo but I guess the situation is slightly different- It was too weird for DH but when we decided we would we were happy with our choice.  Our LO doesn't look like the donor... he's the image of me.  However there have been moment where people, including me, have said how much he looks like DH... obviously impossible but still nice to hear.  Aww.. Brighton is like a 30 mins drive for me... i'm just slightly further along the coast.  LOVE Brighton but we don't go there enough 

Did you have a successful boobie-measure day?!   Hope you enjoyed Mothercare- I went crazy in there my first trip! I'd defo recomend one of the London Baby Shows if you get a chance- shopping was AMAZING there and so many discounst <3

AFM- I have decided we're going out for dinner as quite frankly I can't be bothered to cook   We in the middle of decorating the whole house atm so it's stressful being here 

Hi to everyone else, I hope you're all having a lovely weekend and it's as sunny wherever you are as it is here


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow joy i bet you were ecstatic! Did u find out that you were matches the same time as you found out u had been accepted then?? Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

2forjoy - My partner has been saying that people will probably say that to me at some point, tell me that the baby looks like me, lovely but none of my DNA at all. Hopefully it still kind of will though seeing as they matched the donor to me.

Unfortunately not a successful day bra wise! They wanted you to book an appointment with a personal shopper so I've booked one for next weekend. Bought a couple of things for my friend's baby shower though, some lovely muslins with a comforter on top and a Sophie the giraffe teething ring. Yes, really looking forward to the baby shows. My friends have told me how amazing they are, think there's one in October so we'll go to that.

Ah I don't blame you on the cooking front. We got a takeaway on Friday night and then went out with friends last night for dinner too. Will have to be good through the week now!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies how are you all sorry not been on here madam how is everything going hannah great news on your scan Barky it's great your getting started when do they start matching 2forjoy  hope you can get started soon hun x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Trina, 

I have my second appointment on Monday next week for the rest of the blood tests, counselling and sperm analysis etc... So hopefully if all goes well there  I will be matched afterwards 

Where about in the journey are you? Did you use the lister clinic?

X


----------



## trina123

Yes I used lister twice once in 2014 the had my little girl august 2015 then last year now almost 30 weeks pregnant with identical twin boys xxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina it's getting so close for you now! We have four embies on the go at the moment, transfer is hopefully Wednesday, embryo permitting      and as long as the bit of ohss I have at the moment doesn't get any worse xxxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Fingers crossed for you madam  hope all goes well. Do they give you regular updates eith the embryos' progress?

Aww congrats Trina  did u egg share every time? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Barky 😘 Just day 1 at my clinic and thereafter it's your choice to call them. I called every day last time but I won't stress myself now until Wednesday (just called today for an update) xx


----------



## trina123

Yayyy madam that's news have everything crossed for you huni   this is your time xxx Barky Yes I egg shared both times xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina 😘😘😘😘


----------



## Sbarky15

Thats good a how did u find it??


----------



## hannahdaisy

Wow, not too long to go now Trina!

Hope those little embryos are doing well Madame 😊


----------



## Larniegh

Madame it's sounding good. I can't believe you're at ET already. Mental!!! 

Trina we are getting there. I'm 24+4 today.  Are you being induced early?? 

Everyone else hope you're ok. Been AWOL for a while and totally lost where you all are. Chin up and tits out ladies xxx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh one more day to go for me      Mine are hugely out thanks to the hormones!! X


----------



## trina123

Hey ladies madam any news x Barky had a few stressful moments but I worry about everything  lol x larniegh  great to hear from you been thinking about you Yes I'm having a c section  at 36 weeks hopefully  no been great this time been in hospital  with water infections  and have spd so been given crutches x do you know what your having x


----------



## trina123

Sorry hannah it feels like ages with the pain and always get stressed before scans as have scans weekly then 2 weekly keeps changing xx


----------



## Sbarky15

I can only imagine. 

I am stressing about my blood results so god help me when it comes down to the proper stuff haha!


----------



## Sbarky15

Ladies - if the clinic were calling me would they leave a voicemail do you know? I have had a missed called off an "unknown" number. 

I do not have a voicemail, worried that they have found an issue with my AMH and they're trying to call to say not bother going back lol x


----------



## hannahdaisy

They did used to ring on unknown number but did normally leave a message. If no message then they would email whatever they were going to say.


----------



## MadameG

Barky I shouldn't worry but just call them back. Definitely set your voicemail up though as there will be numerous calls with sharing and IVF in general xxxx

Trina I'm living in blissful ignorance today, hoping for no phone calls!!  xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Will catch up later as working atm but MrsB the Lister usually call from unknown or private number for me too and don't leave voicemail- I think that's std protocol as my GP surgery the same.  The do however normally follow up with an email so check your inbox and spam but if worried just call x


----------



## Sbarky15

My voicemail is active, so who ever it is just hasn't left one. 

I will give them a call. I don't have any emails either, so hopefully it is just PPI or something stupid! x


----------



## Sbarky15

Did you guys call them for your AMH results or just go to your next appointment? x


Just an update - I have just had a missed call off a number that begins with 011345 - googled it and it's a dodgy number. Sounds like they call people on withheld so i bet it's them dodgy buggers!!!!


----------



## MadameG

Ah how annoying! I have dozens of blocked scam numbers, tres irritating. I think amh takes a week or two to come back from the labs xxxx

My embryo transfer has been moved to the morning so I'm guessing we must still have some in the scope!      xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame are you having a 5 day transfer? Im so excited for you xx

Hi to everyone else sorry not had a very good day today xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow MadameG that's so exciting for you!! So you could be pupo tomorrow??   

Yes it is very annoying - don't these cold calling companies know what they do to TTC women cautiously waiting for calls?! haha. Well if they take a week to come back that is definitely ok news, as I only had my bloods done Friday, so they wouldn't be ready yet! 

How's it going loopy? x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Mrs B my last bloods for AMH were taken on a Weds and I could get the results from the Friday- I got them on the Monday as ran out of time.  x


----------



## MadameG

Loopy and Barky, that's the plan!     

I like to play spam callers at their own game and really string them along if it's obviously a bogus scam xxx

Joy the labs must be speedier in London than Wales   xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame sounds amazing I have it all crossed for you sweetie xxx


----------



## trina123

Madam great news would to see every lady on this page with a bfp xx ladies I'm really struggling with the pain hardly go out getting really down x


----------



## Sbarky15

Thats great joy. Did u call for your results then or wait? Im curious to know what mine are.

Madame please let us know how transfer goes! Fingers crossed for you! Are u having one or two put back??

I agree trina. It would be amazing if it could happen for us all! Im desperately hoping it works first time. Would be great knowing he DH and I are parents next year 😍


----------



## Larniegh

Trina try and take it easy babes. I know it's hard but not long to go now and you'll get your body back. Xx do you have a bump support band?


----------



## trina123

Yes hun I have a tube support  and crutches x


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies.... I've not been on here for months but see some names I recognise as well as a lot of new people. Hi to everyone and hope everything is goin well 😘

I just wanted to pop back to say thank you to everyone who was on this thread when I was, especially those that answered 1 of my many questions and helped me up to and through my treatment. I honestly believe if it wasn't  for me being on here I would not of coped and may not of even started treatmemt let alone egg shared!

I wanted to let everyone know my cycle of egg sharing was successful and I'm proud to say I now have 11wk old twins. O also found out my recipient had a live birth. We both got 4 eggs each and only 2 of mine fertiliser. On the day of transfer the quality of one embryo wasn't great, graded 4BC (the C was a poor C) and my other embryo could not be graded yet. Because I didn't have a good quality one I could have both transferred or 1 and leave the other another day to see if it could then be graded. I chose to have both transferred thinking I'll be lucky if one attached, but both did. Fast forward to March in had planned section, my boy Jahvari weighed 8lb14 and my girl Kayarna weighed 6lb12  

I really hope every single one of you here are successful xx I wasn't going to post this but I remembered when I was here a couple of people posted about their success and it kept me positive. 

Sorry if I shouldn't of posted this here and o will delete it if it shouldn't, please just let me know!

Good luck everyone... sending you all lots of positive vibes xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Kez!!!!! What wonderful news to start the day  I'm so glad that we pushed you to try again, awesome outcome! Xxxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Congratulations Kez and thanks for posting. Being new to treatment in general, this gives me hope    

What a perfect happy ending  x


----------



## trina123

Yayyy kez had news xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

My Amh is over 60 ladies!!!


----------



## MadameG

Barky that's awesome!! Egg share here you come! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Ladies I am PUPO!!! One darling embie on board owing to ohss so their counterpart is in the freezer, with a little morula being given a chance to catch up 🍀😊🍀😊🍀😊🍀            xxxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Wahoo congrays madame!!!! Lets pray for a sticky little embie  

Yes one step closer now. Just got to hope my genetics are on their best behaviour


----------



## trina123

Yayyy you madam   this is your time     some bouncing balls for you xxx Barky great news to matching should start soon xx


----------



## Sbarky15

I still have to have my chromosones tested, counselling and hubbys SA so not getting too excited yet. But that is one hurdle out the way


----------



## kez26

Thxxx ladies! Want to wish u all lots of luck! Awesome news Madame, hoping it's a sticky one 🤞xxxxxx
Amh of 60 😁 woo woo that's brilliant! Can't remember mine of the top of my head bit defo wasn't great!

Take care lovelies and hopefully next time I pop in you all have bfp's xxxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Kez its i think its a 100% confirmation of PCOS lol xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hope the 2ww flies by for you Madame, look after yourself!

MrsBarky - I think it just means that they'll maybe give you a lower dosage when you're injecting etc so that you hopefully don't end up with ohss.

Lovely news Kez, enjoy the twins


----------



## Sbarky15

Yes i think so too Hannah. Hows the pregnancy going? Have the symptoms resurfaced? X


----------



## hannahdaisy

Slept a lot at the weekend and have been quite tired after work. That's the biggest thing I think. Had a bit of a rubbish day today, when I went to the toilet this morning the Cyclogest leftovers that I normally get were all brown  was a big shock to see because I've had nothing like that so far. Got a scan booked on Sunday, looked to see if I could move it forward but there's no good times left so will just have to wait and hope that it's all ok. Things seem to generally say that brown isn't bad so let's just hope so. I spoke to the Lister and they said to keep an eye on it and let them know if it changes and becomes red. Roll on Sunday!!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame congrats hun thats fab news i have everything crossed for you xx

Mrs barky thats fab news hun and i agree it prob is an indication of pcos which you knew anyway...and atleast its 1 hurdle out the way xx

Kez congrats on the twins fab news to hear xx

Trina sorry your pregnancy is so tough but just think in just a few weeks your bundles of joy will be in your arms xx

Hannah hope your well xx

Larniegh how you doing hun? Hope your feeling a bit better xx

Afm no news from the clinic so i doubt very much i will hear anything now this week....holiday in 2 weeks cant wait xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Omg hannah you poor thing i bet u have been worried sick! Id say u have no reason to worry though because i have heard that its the brighr red u need to worry about too!! Fingers crossed and keep us updated xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks, I will do. Gave in and changed my Sunday scan to tonight after work instead. Just want to put my mind at rest.

Loopy - the clinic may surprise you. Still 2 more days of this week to get through!


----------



## Flipsy

Hannahdaisy - brown is old so as a rule ok. I had a fair bit in last pregnancy & this one.

We're off for another scan this morning because had some more bleeding a few days ago, although not like the other weekend 😢


----------



## MadameG

Thanks ladies   Trina I'm loving the bouncing balls! 12 more sleeps to go for me  🍀 🍀 🍀 🍀 xxxx

Hannah it's probably nothing hunny, just irritation up there(!). I would have moved my scan as well for better piece of mind. Let us know how you get on xxxxxxxx

Flipsy good luck for you too xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Flipsy and Madame, thank you for the reassurance. Just hard not to be paranoid isn't it. Are you going to the Lister or a local one Flipsy? We're trying Babybond tonight.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Good morning ladies...sorry not been on much...work has been crazy amongst other things.

*Hannahdaisy*- try not to worry... probably irritation from the bum bullets... I too had brown tinged at one point so switched to the back. You've not long 'til your scan but if worried i'd bring it forward- how many weeks are you now?

*Madame*- CONGRATS on being PUPO hun! Sending you so many sticky vibes and praying this is your time  Just try and take things easy. When's OTD?

*Flipsy*- hope all goes OK for scan sweetie 

*MrsBArky*- wow! That's pretty high  but they will just start you on a lower dose to prevent OHSS. Not long 'til your next appointment now then before you know it you'll be matched! Without sounding rude, are you pretty "average" ? I am so I guess that's why I was matched so quickly LOL!

*Loopy*- where's you hols taking you? Not jelous much 

*Big hello to everyone else* 

*AFM*- Thought of you ladies yesterday as was up in London (work, not Lister) and spent a fortune on Lola's cupcakes and brownies  YUM!

Well as you may remember I sent an email back to my consultant asking about my protocol because of the changes since my last TX and I STILL haven't had a response- it's been a week. I really don't want to have to chase for a response AGAIN  Not sure what to do 

Not yet had an apt for my neck/back MRI but my GP now want's to do my brain too  as my vision keeps going funny but my eye test was fine. Seriously! I just want to get started on TX without all these hurdles lol!

Looks like it's going to be a scorcher again today... just a shame I have to work but hey..my new vacuum cleaner will be delivered


----------



## hannahdaisy

2forjoy - could do with some cupcakes now! Maybe worth chasing your clinic for a reply?

I'm alright, but did move my scan forward for tonight to hopefully ease my mind. I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow. I did want to wait until I was over 9 weeks to hopefully see it wiggling about but I did see some 8 weeks ones last night that had little wigglers so I hope we see the same!


----------



## Flipsy

Scan all fine. Jumped around the little bugger.

Didn't get very good pictures because they were curled in a ball. Loads of space a they chose a little corner!!!


----------



## Sbarky15

Hannah good luck with the scan 

I have to ask, as I have seen a few ladies talk about them, but what are these pessaries for? 

Joy - yes I am very average! Caucasian, green eyes, dark blonde/light brown natural hair, average height and weight etc... would anything else class me as average?? lol. I have read that about my AMH. Dr Google said that i would be put on a short protocol?? I don't know about all of the terminology yet, but I am guessing there are ways around a high AMH. The clinic didn't seem concerned at all. The secretary I spoke to said " You will definitely be ok to come for your appointment next week as your AMH is over 60." So the definitely made me feel positive. 

Had such a weird dream about being pregnant last night (to be fair i do dream about it a lot) but I dreamt I had a little boy and called him Kyle?! A name I have NEVER thought about before!! My Labour was quick and easy, I got dressed straight after it and took baby Kyle around to my friends and family whilst saying, "I don't know what everyone is talking about labour is easy!." False sense of security or what


----------



## trina123

Barky short is good that is what I did all treatment done over 2 weeks hopefully the pessaries are what you are given after ec and et and for first 12 weeks if you get a bfp you should be matched quickly as they always have a waiting list x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you, booked a really late one so got ages to wait, it's not until gone 7.

The pessaries are progesterone because we don't produce it naturally. It's normally produced by the empty follicle once the egg has come out. They're not very nice but pretty much everyone ends up using them!


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh right I see. 

Still trying to come to grips with all this terminology lol!

I guess most of it will explained by the consultant on Monday? xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yes I'm sure they'll explain it all. Also if your progesterone is still too low then you'll need those lovely injections too like me! Let's hope yours is all fine 😊 Most people just use pessaries.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Urgh... the pessaries aren't pleasant!  Sorry for TMI but I had awful constipation with them!  Butt.... they are essential and I got over it pretty quickly!  One thing I would defo recommend is alternating where you insert them to prevent irritation.

Nice dream MrsB- wait 'til you start TX... can't remember which drug it was but one of them gave me some pretty weird dreams  

Good luck for the scan HannahDaisy xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you. Just wishing time away today!


----------



## Sbarky15

Let us know how u go on hannah. Thinking of you xxx

Urgh it all sounds delightful. Have read about nasal sprays too what the hell are they for? Will i have to inject myself?? Not too worried about that. I have injected myself before after operations to stop clots so at least i have had a bit of practice lol. I know im getting ahead of myself might not even be acceoted but im curious x


----------



## hannahdaisy

The nasal spray kind of switches your ovaries off was what I was told. Think it stops you ovulating naturally. The nasal spray was ok but gave me headaches everyday for about a week. And yes, you'll be injecting yourself in the belly.


----------



## MadameG

Barky this is an overall guide for you: http://crgw.co.uk/files/PI%202%20IVF-ICSI%20Information%20V3.doc

Flipsy glad all is well! Xx

Hannah hope all is good with you xxxxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you girls. Just got home and he said it's a very happy baby and textbook perfect so very relieved! Was lovely to see it much more clearly.


----------



## MadameG

Yay Hannah!!!! No sign of a bleed then? Gotta love cyclogest xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Wahheyyyy so glad he/she is ok!! 

Thanks for that info!! Going to give it a good read now


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you! No, he didn't say anything about any bleeds. I told him about the brown spotting before we started so he was aware of that and just said it can be really common even at 8/9 weeks and can be old implantation bleeding which seems crazy! Now just to wait until the NHS scan!


----------



## Sbarky15

Are you going to find out the sex Hannah?? X


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yes, definitely! Have a feeling that we'd even be tempted to pay and do it before the 20 week NHS scan even though part of me thinks it's silly money wise 🙈 Just can't wait to know whether it's a boy or girl! Will you find out?


----------



## kmurph83

Hannah - great news that the scan went well, they've changed so much between the 6/7 week scan and 9 weeks! I had a private gender scan at 16 weeks, I couldn't wait! Got a lovely DVD from it too.

Madame - congratulations on being pupo, I've got everything crossed for you, it really is your time.

Larneigh - how can you be 24 weeks already!! That seems to have flown by although bet you don't think so!

Trina - not long now, I know it's horrible towards the end but will all be worth it.

Everyone who's waiting to start I hope things move quickly for you.

Kez- congratulations on the twins, I can't believe the sizes they were, you did fantastic to carry them to those weights! I got to 34+3 and they decided they were coming! 4lb4oz and 4lb9oz, they'll be 12 weeks old on Sunday, don't know where the times gone!


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Kmurph. I have the 3 hour appointment on Monday and then the dread 6ww to find out whether I will be accepted.   

Hannah - I keep saying that I would like a surprise. But I think it would end up getting to me and i would want to know. x


----------



## MadameG

Kmurph 😘 Xxx

Barky you'll be fine hun, make sure you plan lots of nice stuff to make the time fly xxxxxx oh and take a snack with you on Monday for after the big bloods! X


----------



## Sbarky15

Urghh are they going to knock me sick lol?? How many do they take, do you know? I just really hope that everything is ok  

I was also advised to drink lots of water as they struggled to get the blood out last time (not unusual for me they always do!)  

How are u feeling Madame? 

x


----------



## MadameG

I think it was something like 11 vials when I had them done, doesn't take long but I stood up too quickly afterwards   yes lots of water and biscuits is a good plan. I'm really struggling with tiredness at the moment, I'm normally always on the go but having to nap a lot this week! Ohss made me extremely tired last year, I had thought the higher dose of steroids would pep me up but nope! I'm just hoping my body is working hard for a special reason      xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Urghh not looking forward to that. One is enough lol.

ooooo hopefully these are all signs of things to come x


----------



## hannahdaisy

How are you feeling now Madame? Hope that little embryo is burying in!


----------



## MadameG

A bit sicky and lots of burrowing feelings this morning      hope all is good with you now hunny xxxxxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

🤞🏻 I remember feeling things that must have been the embryo burying in, they felt like period pains so that was a bit unnerving at first!

I'm doing well thank you, trying not to worry about things and just relax but I think it's so tough at the beginning!


----------



## Sbarky15

When can you start testing Madame?? 

On the train ready for second appointment ladies


----------



## 2ForJoy

How did it go MrsB?

Hope everyone is OK?

I have a poorly boy- suspected chicken pox but has infected  In this heat it's just horrible


----------



## Sbarky15

Aww no the poor little chap i bet it is horrendous in this heat!! How old is he Joy??

Seemed to go ok! The lister are so accomdating goven that we were twenty minutes late after getting lost walking to the clinic from the vic station lol! Bless them they tried so hard to get us through everything to make our train.

Seemed to go well! They are very happy with my amh results. Just got the dreading 6ww now! Such a big waiting game. 

Have loads of forms from the nurse to fill in. She went through them really fast with us needing to get out train so alot of it we have completely forgotten. We didnt have time to do our hep and hiv bloods so they have given us letters for our GP who will hopefully do them for us. And i need to get the pill from them too but i assume i wont need those till i knoe if i am accepted?? 

The counselling was good and really useful. Got me thinking!!

Thinking about this pen portrait now :/ 

Hows you Joy?


----------



## 2ForJoy

He is just coming up 2   Can't believe how quickly it's all gone... seems 5 mins ago I was exactly where you are!

Oh no!  We got lost once despite having walked successfully several time before... my fault as I saw the word Ebury but it was the wrong road   it's dead easy once you know though- literally 10 mins.

It will fly by I promise- we planned a few days out at weekends etc to pass the time.  Oh the forms... they're fun! It's so repeptative but OK once you're in the swing, we had extras as were using donor sperm.  We just set one Sunday aside to work through them.  I've got all mine to re-do actually   

I found the pen portrait difficult to start with and wrote it a few times but basically I just started but jotting notes about me and what I like then put it all together- it turned into quite an essay lol!

Who was your consultant?

I'm OK, actually just writing to the Lister as they've not responded to 2 emails now   not ideal.  Have had my gastro apt through at last but apt isn't until August!  Gutted really as that's just a consult then there'll be whatever tests etc they need to do.  Starting to wonder when i'll get to go again... was originally supposed to be April!!

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Sbarky15

NHS appointments take forever don't they!

That's naughty of them! I take it communication isn't one of their strongest points lol? I have found that their emails are ok! The main issues I have had is when I have called them they sometimes don't answer even though I call the main number  

My consultant was Dr Rittenburg. She was absolutely lovely. As was the counsellor that we saw. If we do get accepted, I will have to have local scans before the EC as it is such a long journey for us I think it would be easier to be monitored closer to home. Has anyone else done this? 

They have given me an example of the pen portrait so I will go by this. Got plenty of time I suppose... I take it this is something that they give to the recipient for them to decide whether they want us? lol 

xx


----------



## trina123

Barky I started on the pill straight away so things moved quicker after matching also get your bloods done asap cos as soon as they back you can matched we filled all the from in quickly scanned them off to them  as just wanted to start soon as because in august alot of staff go away so matching takes longer xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Trina - they said that they will call DH for when he needs to get his bloods done as they expire after 3  months. Would you say to just get them done away? Do you mean to start the pill as soon as I know whether or not I am accepted? x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Sorry just a quicky but MrsB I started the pill as soon as I was accepted- Lister told me which to use and I went straight to GP for script... was microgynan if I recall.

That's good you can be monitored locally- will you have to pay for it or will it be arranged by Lister?


----------



## Sbarky15

Ill hang fire a bit then. 

No i would have thought i would have to pay. If i can find somewhere that will do it anyway... to be fair it will probably be cheaper to pay uo here than to keep travelling to london our train tickets are really dear!! Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

That is true.  I might enquire at my local private hospital for monitoring but on the other hand i've done it all with lister before and although it was hassle sometimes at least it was all to their protocol... toughy  

How much was your train in the end?  Was it cheaper than driving? x


----------



## Sbarky15

Well I managed to get them for £64 to euston (which isn't bad!) then we paid £20 for a return for us both on the tube. so £84 in total, whereas i think we were looking at about £120 to go direct to vic station from stoke.

It cost less than half a tank in fuel! So probably about £25 - £30 in hubby's car. But it was the journey home that took us 6 hours because of the traffic   Going to look at getting a rail card see what they are all about. Us Midlanders just drive everywhere! haha x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Haha!  TBH that's a really good price... when I have to go up to london for work its around £65.  Problem is for TX we always need to get an early train which means peak rate  That's why sometimes it pays to book a cheap hotel and stay over  Plus it's nice for the mini-break lol!


We have a railcard which is good but again don't forget they aren't valid on peak rates  It's a long day for us and we're only a couple hours by rail door to door so I don't envy you one bit!  Was parking expensive?


----------



## Sbarky15

Well considering I am from little old Stoke I was shocked at the difference in prices everywhere. We only have to pay for parking in our main cities/areas no in public parks or anywhere like that. So compared to what we are used to, £8 for parking for 2 hours is expensive, but it is affordable. £5 a pint in Euston train station shocked us we usually pay £2-£3.50 haha!! Funny how different it is. 

Wow £65 just to get to work?!?  

Yeah we were quite lucky that we got them for that price, but that's what caused the massive rush. I didn't realise the cards weren't for peak?! Crafty bloody buggers  x


----------



## 2ForJoy

I know... cheeky!!  WOW... that's some pricey parking!!  ouch!  Defo look into the hotel thing then hun or try book later apts.  Where poss (obv unavoidable for most) I tried to book apts on a Monday so was able to travel up sunday am and stay over... that way able to book super early apt then have the day at leisure or get home...it's not always straightforward tho.  Think I mentioned before that when we had a good idea when ec would be we took a week off and booked a couple cheap hotels... saved quite a lot in rail fare in the end and took away lots of stress.

Oh yeah it's not cheap... sometimes only up for an hours meeting!  Thankfully I get reimbursed for work though   When DH and I go up we try and pre-book so often get both tickets for that price... the joys of being able to travel after 8am!  Only thing means we have to get train back by 3pm or after 7pm... makes a long day doesnt it!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all 

Mrs barky i know the travelling must be hard i only travel to coventry from brum and that does my head in lol but if i could travel i would defo go to the lister ive heard they are very good and alot of ladies have gotten pregnant there xx

2 for joy hope yuur lil boy is feeling better hun chicken pox isnt nice and not in this heat....so do you have any idea when you will be able to start again? Xx

Madame im so excited for you hope your doing ok ive got everything crossed xxx

Larniegh how are you doung hun? Your getting there now xxx

Trina hope your well sorry to hear this pregnancy has been hard not long though until you get to meet your twins xxx

Kmurph lovely to hear from you glad to hear the twins are good xx

Hannah daisy so lovely to hear your scan went well not long til you get to see baby again xx

Afm spoke to the clinic today should have appointment 19th july to sign all papers then i should be matched and treatment  should hopefully start around august...i got the impression that she may have a lady in mind from the way she was speaking...oh needs a sperm sample doing aswell and we both need bloods doing...im so excited now though things are getting moving just really worried incase things dont go well or it doesnt work again xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Yeah I am sure we will work around it somehow... perhaps if I can arrange local monitoring then that will ease the burden a bit.

Yes that is the main problem for us. We left stoke at 7.17am on Monday for a 10:30 appointment and we bloody late cause of getting lost haha. Loopy, have you ever used Cherish in sutton Coldfield? Wow the 19th of July I am sure that will fly, is that the earliest that you can go? 

x


----------



## trina123

We live far but still found driving easier and parking at the park just think doing everything  at the lister is better I just went on the pill straight away doesn't matter what one went family planning and yes get the bloods done xx loopy that's great your starting again  xx madam how are you x afm I'm struggling but plodding along lol x


----------



## Sbarky15

Yes I am beginning to think it would be easier to drive as well. The drive down was quite nice for our first appointment. It was the 6/7 hour drive back  
The traffic in Chelsea itself was bad but the motorways were ok. 

I am sure it will all be worth it in the end! (I hope!) xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

There's been a bit too much to catch up on but good to hear that your appointment went so well MrsBarky. Hopefully things won't take too long from here 😊 You can see a kind of timeline in my signature of how things went for us and when I reflect on it now I suppose it didn't take too long really, just can feel like it does at the time while waiting for results etc!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky no hun what is it? Lol im terrible xx

Trina thanks hun and just keep thinking about the ending...2 beautiful boys xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Its in birmingham its like an early lregnancy scanning place and they also do follicle tracking. I was hoping to use them but even though they do tracking it says thwy dont do it for ivf cycles 

I work in an nhs hospital. So might have to see if any of my "contacts" can help lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Na i haven't hun i always go to coventry and ive never gone anywhere for scans other than the nhs...thats a bit strange why would it be available for tracking other than for ivf...lol yeah defo use some contacts working for the nhs should have some bonuses lol xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky I'm in Wiltshire but whenever I go to London I drive to the first tube point with a good car park - Hounslow for us - and then get the tube in from there. It is much cheaper than the train (which is ridiculous!  ) and means we don't normally get stuck in traffic anywhere but have the convenience of being straight on the main tube lines. Also I would have a look at national express coaches as I can often get a return from our little town to Victoria for £20 if I'm not fussy on times. I think by the time you have added up the cost of follicle tracking scans then it will make it so much more expensive for you, better to save the money for freezing etc. I do think it is beneficial to have the clinic scan you as they will all have their set protocols and know exactly what they're looking for. Just my two cents hunny, glad it went well for you! Get on that pill but I'd wait for your virology bloods as they only last 3 months before the start of a treatment cycle xxxxx

Loopy 😘 Thanks hunny! Only 6 more sleeps till otd now!! Awesome that you are able to start so soon too!!! xxxx


----------



## trina123

Madam how are you huni xxx


----------



## MadameG

Trina I'm really good thank you and cautiously very happy      xxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame that's gone so quickly...not long xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madame - we go to Hounslow too. Hounslow West has such a big car park. Hope the wait until OTD goes quickly for you!


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks madame can u go straight to victoria from hounslow? How long does that take? How much is parking there? Sorry for questions. I was thinking about doing that in watfors but the tibe journey still seemed quite long.

I agree i would orefer to go the lister ideally, its just such a ball ache travelling both journeys have been grueling.

Will you test early madame or are you a good girl?? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky it's around half an hour between houslow and Victoria but perhaps look at some of the stations on your route - not sure if you come down the m1 or m40, maybe Finchley? Or a bit further out? Parking is around a fiver at the stations, have a look here: https://tfl.gov.uk/modes/driving/tube-station-car-parks and the app TubeMap is really good for planning routes. Otherwise I would actually be tempted to get a cheapie hotel deal during the stimming week and tube in xxxxx ps I am a testing addict, I don't want to hijack your thread as I'm not egg sharing and it's a bit early to talk, but I do have a diary in the ICSI section, will be back here on otd &#128522; xxxx


----------



## Flipsy

On the accommodation front Barky - the universities will be finishing soon if not already & you can get really cheap rooms in halls of residences. Nothing luxury but comfortable enough!


----------



## Sbarky15

I will have a little look on the ICSI thread  to be fair, you have egg shared and are giving your advice so I am sure it doesn't matter 

Flipsy are they the dorms that I keep finding? If so I really don't fancy one of those. I am such a light sleeper if someone snored I would be up all night haha!! Have looked at hotels and to be fair in the hounslow region they don't seem too bad at all and most have parking. Do you girls get one of those oyster card things? I saw that you can get the tube for a lot less if u use them or to use contactless. But with not knowing what I was doing we went to a machine and it cost just under £20.

X


----------



## Flipsy

No single rooms usually.  That sounds like youth hostels.  I went to uni in London & shared a flat - own bathrooms & shared kitchen.


----------



## Flipsy

Look up university rooms Barky


----------



## Sbarky15

Will do  thanks for the tip x


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh and Madame we did the M40 last time. I am sure we came through hounslow I remember seeing signs. x


----------



## Sbarky15

Madame!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - think Hounslow West is £5 for parking. Then we change at Barons Court onto the district line and get off at Sloane Square. That's how we always did our journey.

Madame - haven't seen the diary yet but from Barky's response I can imagine what it might say...! 🤞🏻


----------



## Sbarky15

Haha sorry, got a bit excited lol x


----------



## MadameG

Ha give me a few more days ladies, I've been here too many times before xxxxx     🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Sbarky15

Of course. Youre bound to be nervous xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I love to help out with the travelling but tbf i have no idea which direction london is from where i live lmao...but i would too be tempted to have all scans done at the lister but that's cuz i worry about everything xxx

Hope everyone is okay....not long not until im on holiday cant wait....and then im also excited for my appointment at coventry...just hoping and praying that we get good news this time this journey has been long and very emotional xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Where abouts r u with it all loopy? X


----------



## loopy loo1017

No where atm lol just got an appointment on 19th july to sign consent forms and have necessary bloods took i think and oh sperm sample aswell then i can be matched the nurse reckons treatment will start about august depending on being matched but they said they have alot of ladies waiting for eggs so im cautiously hoping i can have my scratch done on august cycle and start after that....your bloods may come back quicker than 6 weeks hun i think mine took about 4 xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi hope so. Did you wait till the 4 weeks to get all of your result together or did you ring for regular updates. I'm really curious to see what my results are. I don't even know my bloody type so very interested in finding out. X


----------



## trina123

Barky I kept calling them and with the matching I was a pain lol x


----------



## Sbarky15

Haha this will be me. Is 5 days after a bit too early though I remember being the same when i bought my house, the solicitor told me off for ringing too much haha xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Sound's just like me! Like you with the house MrsB!  TBH I had some results early but that was due to us using donor too.  Maybe hold out 'til Monday?!

Madame!  your diary post this morning brought tears to my eyes!  I'm keeping everything crossed that this IS your time hun  

Loopy- where are you off too? Not long until your next apt x

Hannahdaisy- how you feeling hun? xx

Hello to everyone else (too much to read back right now, sorry!)

AFM- my neck scan is in just 2.5 weeks but my initial gastro apt isn't for nearly 2 months... gawd knows when we'll start now   I want to get moving on it NOW!!  

The clinic finally emailed me back- at 2am yesterday of all times!  My guessing is they are just too flipping busy  I remember last time the poor nurses where run ragged bless them.  Still kept smiling though!  Anyway, cons has suggested a telephone appointment end of next week to discuss the egg quality and my complications since c-sect and laparoscopy.  I hope they don't just tell me to P-off because of all these other health issues... scared now my recipient will pull out 

Anyway... off for the delights of my smear test now   niiiice!


----------



## Sbarky15

Can you remember which ones you had back early Joy?

I can't see why the problems that u had would stop you sharing as that wont affect the recipient?? Or maybe im missing something. Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

IIR had my CMV and blood group early.  Oh I just worry they'll get fed up waiting!

Urgh... just had the worst smear ever!  I normally don't mind them (yes...strange) but she couldn't find my flipping cervix... took 15 mins of poking around   but aside from (sorry TMI) excess discharge my cervix apparently looks "lovely"


----------



## Sbarky15

Oooo not nice! I asked if mine was nice and pink at my last one 😂😂


----------



## 2ForJoy

Lovely!  She was surprised when I said I hadn't had a letter as its a couple months early... she said shes never seen anyone eager to get it done   The crazy world of infertility eh!


----------



## MadameG

Joy 😘 xxxxxx I have to tell everyone that I need an extra long speculum for any examinations 🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈 your recipient may be happy to wait as she wants you, not someone else, so I wouldn't stress. Good luck with the neck appointment, is it worth asking if you can be put on a cancellation list for the other one? Xx

Barky I think I chased my results quite a bit too and definitely chased a match! Xxx

Loopy your geography   xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

2forjoy - I'm ok thank you. Had my midwife booking appointment today so have been given lots of stuff to read. All seemed to go ok so just waiting (impatiently) for my NHS scan date now. Oh dear, smears aren't the nicest things are they?! My first one really put me off, ended up bleeding and it was so sore  made me worried for future ones and then I had complications and had to keep going to the colposcopy clinics etc.

Barky - not sure how long mine took to come back but they just sent an email to say all was fine and told us about the next steps and what they needed from us etc, which I think happened to be smear results! I didn't bother chasing them I don't think. If you're emailing Poonam then I think she seemed to get a bit fed up with me haha. When it got to matching I think I chased a bit more and asked more questions, but not with the blood results.


----------



## Sbarky15

I was emailing Poonam when i was enquiring would it be her i email for the results too?? More than anything i am just curious as to what they are. I arent too worried about the length of time im just very nosey haha.

Those of you who chased did u email or call?

Is it sinking in yet Hannah? Have you told your work place yet?

Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

She was the one that always emailed me with any information. I also had some dealings with Diana, but not so many. It has to take 4-6 weeks because one (or more) of the tests is something that has to be cultured I think so there's just no speeding it up.

It is sinking in I suppose, just still can't feel completely relaxed until I'm past 12 weeks. I know even then that things can happen, but I suppose that's the milestone that everyone wants to get to. Nice that it doesn't have to be a secret then too! I'm 10 weeks tomorrow though so getting closer. My work have had to know everything because I had to have so much time off for appointments. I'm a teacher so the head and deputy head had to keep getting someone to cover my class and my partner's because we work at the same school. Some of my workmates know, just the people that I work closely with in my year group and a few close friends but that's it. I think a few others might be suspicious due to me suddenly driving every time we go to the pub, having lots of time off etc.


----------



## Sbarky15

Yeah i can imagine it being hard work. Im dreading it when it comes to all that. I hope my works are supportive. I work for a university in a hospital. They can be flexible its whether they will be awkward about it... did your symptoms resurface at all?

Yeah i know they cant get them quicker. I dont mind how long they take really im not in a rush as it will be really difficult for me.to start in August time anyway! Im just dead curious haha. Want hubbys SA as he is paranoid about that.

Had a letter from the lister today, which looks like what they have sent my GP. Think i will make an appointment in a few weeks to make sure they have received the letter and get mine and hubbys hiv and hep bloods done and get the pill, so im ready to go if im accepted xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

It is tough, and I do understand that it must be a bit irritating to a boss who has to arrange cover etc, but it's also difficult and stressful for us too so that needs to be understood! Hopefully your's will all be fine. We were just asked to do our best with timings, trying to arrange them for really early or as late as possible.

Yeah, the SA must be one that you're both very curious about. That might come back quicker. I'm not sure though because I obviously never needed that done! That'll be a good idea with the GP, good to just be ready to go to avoid more waiting around.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Not long 'til the 12 weeks mark Hannahdaisy!  

MrsB- i'd recommend doing that with GP- saved so much time.  Plus there appeared to be some communication error in the return of letter from my (now old) GP.  My new GP have told me they will have to charge for the letter to Lister... don't mind but jeeez!  Pretty sure SA comes in quickly- we didn't have to do one with the lister as had 2 already on NHS which is what confirmed DH NOA 

Oh and re emailing I think Poonam is probably your best bet for results as the nurses are often so busy dealing with the TX.  Poonam was very quick at getting my last results to me.  Have you met her?  She's so lovely 

Madame- thanks hun.  I have been told they don't run a cancellation list for the gastro as in such high demand but I am more than welcome to call regularly to see if theres an on the day cancellation.  My abdo pain has worsened this week so I will mention to GP at my follow-up next week.  Yes very good with the neck- so quick and efficient!  I think that's because the NHS sub it out  

May suggest the long spec in the future LOL!  

RE telling work- I didn't!  I haven't got a clue how I managed it!  It was a struggle but any apts where it was possible I booked them in advance then the others I booked a block of time off and as I got closer I requested to cancel some days that I no longer needed.  I saved my holiday entitlement specifically for TX though.  This time may be more difficult as I have already taken some for Florida plus a couple for when little one has been too unwell for nursery.  I do worry about it next time as it isn't something my employer will be thrilled about for sure :/


----------



## Sbarky15

Seee i think i may need more time off for the weekly monitoring because of the distance. So that could be a nuisance  X


----------



## 2ForJoy

I took a whole day per apt- no way was I making it back for work- esp as they frequently run behind (not so much scans but nurses) x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Booking time off is a good idea if you can, then you won't have to tell. Just didn't work at all for us because we only get school holidays off and can't book anything else. Think only 2 appointments ever fell during holiday time. I mostly tried to get 8.30 appointments and then managed to make it back to school by morning playtime but obviously you're much further away than me!


----------



## Sbarky15

Yeah I will definitely need whole days too Joy! I think I have 8 days left and then my holidays start again in October. I hope that's enough... otherwise it will have to be sickies


----------



## 2ForJoy

Ah that should be OK depending when you start!  I have 14 until next april  

I'm getting so impatient now... just want to get started 

What is everyone taking/eating supplement wise?  I want to do exactly as I did last time but can't quite remember so will need to dig some bits out


----------



## Sbarky15

Interested in this too joy! I havnet changed much yet. Just trying to drink more water and less caffeine as im a major coffee fiend xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I stopped alcohol and caffeine once my gf started stims. We started in March or April and from the January I think we were taking Pregnacare conception tablets and CoQ10 tablets, 100mg. During stims she upped it to two of those tablets a day.


----------



## Sbarky15

Ive been tsking multi vitamins with folicacid. Do they cover everything? X


----------



## hannahdaisy

There are some vitamins that you shouldn't have too much of if you're pregnant/trying to conceive I think. That's why I went for specific conception vitamins so that I knew that were tailored exactly for that. I was taking vitamins a while ago that said on the side not to take if pregnant or trying to conceive.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Yes you need to be careful with vitA.  

I still can't find my exact list... but I will... and will let you know.  I do remember I used pregnacare conception as it was defo rated the best.  I think I took additional omegas, co-enzyme q10, iron (but I am anemic), vit c and zinc.  I think I took a b-vit complex too.  Once I can find the list i will share.

Hope you're all having a nice weekend?  It's so miserable out


----------



## Lola Pinch

Gosh it's been a while since I was here. Sadly stresses with the ex wife has been focal point and I am so worried it will impact the next stage with my hormones 
Just waiting game now to hear back on bloods and all the forms to fill out.
I have no idea what to put in my character box :S 
Anyways hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Lola - what clinic are you hoping to agg share with? I am about 1 week behind you, I had my initial appointment with the lister clinic on the 9th June. 

Joy it certainly was a pants weekend weather wise. I am recovering from a lovely cold and a bit of hay fever too and now back to work. Meh!  

Hope everyone is ok? 

AFM- Hubby's sperm is fine again. So one less thing to worry about! Have emailed Poonam. Hopefully she can give me an update on whether any of my bloods have come back  
x


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's good news Barky 😊

Good luck Lola. Hopefully you can move past these stresses and focus on treatment. Sure your bloods will be fine 😊 The paperwork isn't fun though!


----------



## MadameG

Morning ladies, OTD here


----------



## trina123

Whoop whoop


----------



## 2ForJoy

MADAME!!  I'm so happy for you hun!     CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Beauties, such a different feeling this morning with such dark lines!!! 😘😘😘 xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Wow Madame, very dark and clear lines 🎉😁 congratulations xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame congrats hun so so pleased xx


----------



## Sbarky15

WAHEYYY!!! I have been following your diary Madame <3 

Very nice lines there - jog my memory, you did just have the one put back didn't you? lol xx


----------



## KDJay

Oh my goodness Madame! This is your time, i felt it all along. So so happy for you, you deserve this xxx


----------



## MadameG

Girls you're making me well up!!!! 😘😘😘😘 

Barky bless you, yes one little artichoke snuggled in there, scan booked for Monday 10th eeeeeeeek! xxxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Yay!!!!!!! So, so happy for you Madame! I said this was your time! Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

My goodness I bet you can't wait. 

Are you not tempted to sneak an earlier one in or this the earliest that you can be scanned? 

x


----------



## MadameG

I might not see anything before then so it's not really worth it. Although bang on six weeks was my aim! Even then it may be too early for a heartbeat xxxx


----------



## trina123

Getting to my goal want see everyone get they bfp on here xx Barky have your got your bloods back and are you on the pill  now xx


----------



## bethannora

I told you this was your time, MadameG. Can't wait to hear your scan update x


----------



## Sbarky15

Madame - Ah I see, I suppose it can be frustrating as well if u go for a scan and nothing can be heard. In case you haven't noticed, I am SO impatient!! Lol  

I would love to see us all get BFP's too!! How awesome!

Trina, I literally received an email from Poonam about 20 mins ago. She has put - "Thank you for your email. Most of the bloods are back and they all seem fine. Just waiting on your cystic fibrosis and chromosome karyotype result to come through. Once that is back I will let you know." 

I am guessing that is just the usual hormonal bloods (FSH, LH, Oestrogen, prolactin etc...) that will have come back or will there be any others that I can ask about? 

Not started the pill yet. I decided give it a few more weeks just in case it decides to play havoc on my skin again  Will I not have to take it at the same time as the recipient? xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Barkey IIR I think I just took it back-to-back?  Sounds good so far on bloods- Poonam must be doing some admin as she just emailed me too chasing my GP consent forms and updated passports


----------



## Sbarky15

Should I call them to see if they will specify which tests have been done? If they are saying it is just my chromosones and CF to be done, I am interested to know what has been done but obviously I don't want to pester them.

Do you mean you just took your pill straight through Joy?


----------



## MadameG

Bethan 😘 xxxxx

Barky I can see a big long list of bloods on the listers egg share leaflet if you google it. Fab that they are so far so good! Have you done your pen portrait/goodwill? I forgot to write that I approached it by thinking about all the little questions that I asked my parents about themselves growing up and went from there. I found it very emotional to write  xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I have started it actually and quite surprisingly the words flowed out quite easily! I might even ask one of you lovely ladies to read it for me when I have finished. 

Did any of you write anything about being contacted in the future? I want them to know that I would be happy what ever they decide. 

I am going have to type it as my handwriting is atrocious.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Yep it was back-to-back- just checked through my old emails   Have also seen that it was 6 weeks to match me 

Would be happy to help with the pen portrait if you need hun, I found it flowed once I got started.  I didn't say about contact but wrote in such a way that it was obvious I cared about them and would welcome contact if they should ever decide.  Very strange feeling writing it as like Madame I was very emotional...just like we need a sperm donor it made me realise how much somebody was desperate for my help.

PS- don't worry about your writing- I think it's a nice touch that they can see "part of you" if that makes sense?  Especially if you are open to contact x  

How you feeling madame?  Cloud 9 by any chance!


----------



## MadameG

I don't think I mentioned contact as I wasn't sure if it was allowed. Do you know, I can't even remember if I typed mine up or not! I don't think it matters either way, it's the words that count xxx

Joy feels very surreal today! Currently feeling like a marshmallow as I am super bloated (and I can't stop eating   ) xxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Joy.

I'll have a look through and send it to you once it's done  I like the idea of a personal touch, so perhaps I will handwrite it instead! Good idea 

I have called. They are sending my results through, it's only taken me 28 years to know my blood group! I'm an A+ LOL! Once I have received my email I'll let you know. Messaged the hubby saying you'll be happy to know I am free of chlamydia, gonorrhea and HIV lol! Literally just the CF and karyotypes so I won't ring them now for at least another 2/3 weeks.      they are ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Madame- I bet!  Eat away my lovely 

MrsB- that's great- they'll be matching very soon now!  Reading back through my emails they wanted me to start within a couple weeks but we had to delay because I was on a stupid training course!  Just think you could be actually having TX next month! xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Madame you eat whatever you need to cause its probably little arti telling you what he/she wants!!  

I'm not holding my breath yet Joy cause knowing my luck I'll have a dodgy choromosone  

Joy was that 6 weeks just for the match or including all your tests?? I would love to start in July. Not sure if i could do August. It's a busy time at work.I am definitely not allowed any time off during the week commencing 21/08/17 and I would want a transfer around that time as it can be quite stressful. I could perhaps do before though if everything is back soon enough but I think that's pushing it a bit lol x


----------



## trina123

Barky I started the pill straight away so wasn't delayed  I kept ringing about my bloods and matching but matching first time was quick and cos I was already on the pill started really quickly if your doing shorty treatment like I did it goes really fast xx bethan how are you huni xx madam can't wait for scan news things are really looking up on this page xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Ok ill gett an appointmentsorted asap!! Xx


----------



## bethannora

All ok with me thanks Trina. Treatment planning in a few weeks for cycle number 6. Keep your fingers crossed for us. How are you doing lovely? X


----------



## trina123

Have everything crossed for you hun like I said I'm   you ladies get bfps this year xxI'm ok just struggling with spd not long to go now xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick 1 from me just wanted to say hope your all ok its lovely to see people progressing on here...im off on my hols tomorrow so i wont be on here for a bit so have a fab week and i will speak to you soon xxx


----------



## trina123

Have a great holiday huni xx


----------



## djjim22

Fantastic news Madameg! So happy for you.xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Have a great holiday loopy! Hope you're not going anywhere too nice?? lol x

Hi Djjim great signature do you mind if I asked what clinic you used? Congrats on the baby girl  xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy have an amazing time hunny xxxxxx

Djjim thanks lovely 😘😘😘😘 xxxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Mrs barky - hi! Yes I'm extremely lucky that both my cycles were successful. I used the London women's clinic but the north east. I know some people on this forum had some issues with the London clinic but I can't fault the north east branch at all. They were fantastic.xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh that's good to here! They clearly can't be than bad with 2 successful cycles and with your AMH being on the lower side. It's fantastic that they gave you that opportunity and it just goes to show that AMH isn't everything!! 

Did you get accepted rather easily then? I am waiting for the karyotpes currently. Very paranoid can't wait til it is over lol x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Can I just ask anyone that got a BFP were you advised to take Cyclogest till 12 weeks?

I've just realised that the prescription they gave me when I first got the bfp is only going to last me to 9w3d.  Do you think they will send me another prescription?  I've only got 6 days worth left!


----------



## Flipsy

Beautiful - just call them or drop them an email & they'll send you a prescription. Most chemists stock it. You could be really cheeky & see if GP will prescribed.

Nurse practitioner at our surgery prescribed it for me but I'll probably be on till near the end xxx


----------



## djjim22

MrsBarky - Yes they didn't really question my AMH being low. When they rang to tell me my results were in they just said that AMH was on the lower side but not to worry as they would tailor my protocol to it. I was started straight on short protocol and I believe that's how I got enough eggs. I think if they'd started me on long protocol I wouldn't have got as many eggs, but I could be wrong.

Beautiful - As Flipsy says it's worth asking your GP. Mine prescribed all of mine for my FET this time. With my first cycle I took until 12 weeks, then weaned off over the next week or so. This time around I was still advised until 12 weeks but actually weaned off from 11 weeks as I was going on holiday at 12 weeks and I know some clinics just stop cold turkey at 12 weeks. Both times I have had to take extra due to bleeding early on.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - the Lister have sent me quite a few prescriptions now. Just email OD nurses and they'll post it to you 😊


----------



## 2ForJoy

Have a wonderful break loopy!

RE the pessaries the Lister sent me a script but when I mentioned to my GP she was more than happy to prescribe   Claimed the script cost back once I received my maternity exemption cert.

I used the pessaries for 12 weeks then weaned every other day for a week.  Was a relief to be off of them as they gave me awful trapped wind and constipation 

Got a catch up telecon with my consultant in the morning to discuss my protocol for next time  Just hope little man let's me talk as he is obsessed with the phone!


----------



## DisneyJL

Wow, congratulations Madame! I have been logging on every now & again to keep updated, and was willing you to get a BFP! :-D

Hi to everyone else, hope your journeys are all going well, whatever stage you are at.

Our journey is not going so well, unfortunately. We have been dealt another setback...      OH's utrine polyps have grown back before we even had a chance for a transfer!! She had surgery to remove one in March, & we were on our way to having an FET (would have been this week), but while having a baseline scan they spotted what looked like another polyp. They were hoping it might have just been scar tissue from the previous one, but when they scanned 2 days later there were two of them evident. So she had to stop the Suprecur and we have once again had to postpone. So frustrating!!! The embies were fertilized & put on freeze in October, & we haven't even had a chance to be PUPO yet! Arrrggh! So we have now been referred back to the gynaecologist for another procedure to remove the polyps, and then we can only hope that they stay away long enough for us to have our embryos transferred.

J x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi DisneyJL -sounds like you both are really going through it right now. I really hope things start moving forward for you  

One thing that has just popped in my head guys, when I called lister the other day to see if I had any results back, I asked about CMV and the admin told me that she didn't think I needed it doing :/ was anyone else told this? I thought it was one of those that they tested everyone for? 

x


----------



## MadameG

Disney thanks hunny that's so sweet   Absolutely rubbish news about the polyps though! Is there a possibility of transferring without removing them? Or are they an absolute no no? Wishing you a very speedy resolution, so very frustrating! Xxxxxx

Barky I'm not too sure on the answer but personally I don't think I'd stress - as you're not using donor sperm then the risk of infection at conception is null and void as you'd both either be negative or positive at this point. I have a very faint recollection that my clinic told me they don't always test for it now but perhaps one of the more recent Welsh crew can comment? xxxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Ahh i think i understand where you're coming from. Thanks Madameg  How's the pregnancy going? x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Welcome Disney- so sorry you and OH are going through a really rubbish spell  I can vouch for how upsetting setbacks can be so massive hugs sweetie  

MrsB- DW about the CMV.  I had to find out as using donor sperm but ultimately it still didn't matter as I was able to sign a waiver if I chose a pos donor (i'm neg).  Some clinics don't even test it... majority of couples able to conceive naturally don't know what they are and are still able to have babies 

Hello to everyone else   

Soo... just had my telecon... they're not overly worried about the quantity of eggs but more the ability to access them seeing as I have had adhesion's and my ovary had to be moved.  As I have symptoms of recurred adhesions they did suggest the poss of another laparoscopy, however, with that comes the risk of more adhesion's.  So I may just run with it as they did say they will start to see if there are problems during stims and will halt TX if needed.

Unfortunately they did say that it does have to be done under general, especially given my symptoms as that will limit the pain.  Will have to deal with that if and when I get there.

I am worried about my recipient though as we were supposed to start in Aprl, then because of the Zika risk after my holiday it was deferred until June and now I won't have my initial gastro until August so g-d knows when we can start.  When I asked about her the consultant went quiet and said "should be OK, will speak to admin"!  I sometimes wish I could have a direct conversation with my recipient to put her mind at ease that I want to do this again and I want it to be WITH HER.

Anyway.. must dash as the small has just peed on the carpet  

PS- forgot to say- when I asked what I could do to improve eggy quality was told antioxidents are good... but to get DH to take them too... asked whys that... we're using donor sperm.... "oh [email protected]!, Sorry!"


----------



## Sbarky15

As if they forgot you were using donor sperm   lol!! I agree the last thing u want to worry about is more adhesions!!

I thought i would have to be cmv tested in case the recipient was negative. Not going to dwell. 

Sent all the forms off today and have completed my goodwill and pen portrait. Only a minimum of 2.5-4.5 weeks to go for my decision  

I didnt even get emotional whilst writing it. Which is strange as i am rather sensitive. I felt more excited :/ like a sense of optimism for me and a potential recipient.


----------



## sm89

Hi All,

Got our first appointment at the Lister Clinic 18th of July. We are a same sex couple hoping to do reciprocal IVF and we are egg sharing (my partners eggs with me carrying) my partners AMH is on the low side but they've had a look at our results (done previously) and haven't highlighted any concerns at this point. Has anyone else went down this process that can give me any advice/reassurance? Keen to start as soon as possible really. This is all very new to us!


----------



## trina123

Hi sm89  I egg shared at the lister twice hannah had the same treatment as you I'm sure she can give advice but eggsharing worked for me both times at lister I have a almost 2 year old and twins on the way alot of woman have had bfp there x


----------



## sm89

Hi Trina123 

Thanks for your reply. I've just noticed that Hannah replied to me on another thread (I'm new to this site so posted on a few)

Good to hear it worked for you both times.... I've been feeling anxious following a not so good experience at another clinic. Nothing to do with treatment as we didn't get that far just lack of communication and overall poor experience. My partner's AMH is on the low side so was worried with egg sharing but from what I've said lots of people with low AMH have had a positive there so feeling much better!

Once the monitoring period has started for my partner, can you tell me roughly how long it takes between that point and embryo transfer? We are based in North West but hoping to work and stay up in London during treatment (providing all is well at consultation)

Again thanks for your response and congratulations


----------



## trina123

After your meeting with the docter you will see the nurse etc and have blood tests done and lots of papers to fill in once your bloods are they can take up to 6 weeks but not always then you will be matched after matching it depends if your on long or short treatment short treatment takes 2 weeks butube noone is the same x


----------



## letmebemummy

Hi ladies,

Can I please join this thread. We are considering to choose egg sharing programme at Lister.

Congratulations to ladies who have been accepted for a treatment


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry letmebemummy - just saw your comment on the lister thread.

Personally, I would make the appointment before your holiday - at least then it breaks up the dreaded 6 week wait while u wait for your results. 

x


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh my god guys I am feeling really impatient. It's only 2.5 weeks in!  It must be on my mind cause I had a dream about it all again last night!!! It's constantly there.

Someone tell me a story or update me on your pregnancies to take my mind off it


----------



## hannahdaisy

I was the same and very emotional about everything, very impatient! I'm just on my way for my NT scan 😨🙈 excited but just a little bit nervous, so hope that everything's ok!


----------



## Sbarky15

I can imagine Hannah! How far along are you now? Are you starting to show yet??

I have just been reading random threads on here about it all (from 2015 - crazy stalker alert) and saw someone got her results from Lister after 2 weeks!!! How often did you call them Hannah or were you patient and waited for them to call you lol?

Let us know how your scan goes xxx


----------



## trina123

I called lister loads xxx ladies having c section  on 27th xx


----------



## Sbarky15

In the first 2.5weeks thought Trina??   

Ooohhh congrats - not long to go  am I right in saying you're having twins? xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I didn't really call them, just tried to wait. I had other things going on sometimes though so when Poonam would email about those I'd sometimes ask questions but during the wait for bloods etc I think we just waited. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, seems crazy to think! Also, I read the old threads too, felt like I learnt a lot!

Trina - how exciting to have a date!


----------



## Sbarky15

See I just ne4ed to be patient. I saw that someone on a previous post, had her results after 2 weeks from the lister and it got me thinking lol!!  

12 weeks wow that has gone quick.


----------



## letmebemummy

Hi ladies,

Hope you are enjoying lovely sunshine 

Aww, Hannah how was your scan?

We have emailed Lister today to arrange consultation, getting impatient already. Did anyone have the immunes done at Lister?

Thank you ladies x


----------



## Sbarky15

Letmebemummy - glad I'm not the only one. 3 weeks on Monday and it's killing meeeee lol.

Sorry cant help with immunes x


----------



## hannahdaisy

All went well, thank you girls. Had such a lovely sonographer too. Just waiting for a blood test now. Already been looking at the skull theory and convinced that it's a boy! Baby moved around so much too, the change that you see at each scan is crazy!

I don't blame you both for being impatient, as I say I was the same! Spoke about it loads, was always thinking about it and checking my emails!


----------



## Sbarky15

So glad that all is well Hannah. Do you think it will get easier to be excited from this point now??

xx


----------



## MadameG

Brilliant news Hannah!! 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

And Trina woop to the eviction date!! Xxx


----------



## trina123

Great news hannah madam how are you Barky I called every week lol I couldn't wait to start let me be I called as emailing they never got back to me for my first visit so I would call x


----------



## Sbarky15

If i call them then at least i wont be the only customer who's ever been impatiemt lol how long did your bllos take? I habe seem everythomg from 2 to 6 weeks plus xx


----------



## Sbarky15

How u doinh madame i have been reading your diary  xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - I think so! I still have one worry but am going to speak to the midwife about it, still just concerned about the LLETZ surgery that I had when some of my cervix was removed. In my maternity notes it says refer to obstetrician and the midwife has ticked that I never even had any surgery! Want my cervical length checked but don't think I should have to pay to go private again.

Going to tell people at work tomorrow, my belly's definitely rounder and it's becoming harder to keep a secret, also not drinking at any nights out so people are probably suspicious anyway!


----------



## Sbarky15

Oooo how excitin for u starting to show!!!! 

As if they wrote that!!!!!! Surely that needs checking out!? X


----------



## hannahdaisy

She didn't even ask me and just ticked no! I text her about it and she said they'll check my cervical length at the scan but they didn't.

Part of it might be bloating from medication haha, but definitely got a rounder belly at the bottom! When I'm wearing dresses at work especially, you can just see a little bump.


----------



## MadameG

Evening ladies. I am absolutely overjoyed to let you know that I had my first scan today and we have a little heartbeat! 💚 Absolutely in love, may it continue     

Hannah I'd badger them about it until they check it. So cute on your bump  I also have a little bump and I'm six weeks behind you!   xxxxx

🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## bethannora

I know we have texted already - but HUGE congratulations Madame G ❤💚💛💙💜 Ridiculously happy for you both, and little arty of course xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Brilliant news Madame 😁🎉 such a lovely moment. Haha cute, I've felt big for ages too and thought I must be imagining it, my clothes have been too tight for weeks now, had to go and buy some stretchy things. It's exciting isn't it 😊

I text my midwife again today to say that I'm still concerned. I saw that they do cervical length scans at Babybond but for £89 I think it was! Don't think I should have to pay though.


----------



## trina123

Madam so happy for you huni xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan thanks hunny!!!! You're such a sweetie 😘 Xx

Trina thanks my lovely  hope you're doing okay xxx

Hannah my jeans/skirts/shorts choices are pretty limited, will definitely need some stretchy stuff! No definitely just keep pushing them, it should definitely be a priority xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I did the hairband trick the other weekend to put my jeans on, will try that for a little longer I think before spending a load of money on new clothes!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick question im going to have the scratch done this time round but i was wandering would i have to have a period first after scratch and then start on day 21 of the next period or will i just start down regging on the same day i jave scratch? I assume i will be long protocol again xxx


----------



## MadameG

Should be same day hun. Exciting! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thought so just trying to work out money lol as we went out yesterday to look at cars because mine was playing up and ended up getting a 16 plate peugeot same day pickup lmao but tbf we need the car to get to the clinic but im not sure how quickly we can get the funds together....im excites but stressed now xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Loopy I hope you're well  I have seen a lot of women commenting about this "scratch" what exactly is that, if you don't mind me asking? 

Hannah what is this hair band trick lol??

3 weeks today since all my bloods were taken - too early to chase up still do you reckon?? lol!!! 

I didn't contact them at all last week, but I did contact me GP to check they have received the letter. They had but hadn't responded!  I told a little white lie to get them moving along, and said that it was holding me up. Luckily the receptionist was lovely and said that she would collar the doctor in between patients and hopefully get it faxed off. 

xx


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky15 - hope they come back quickly for you. The wait must be frustrating and I imagine it is hard to take your mind off it.

Hope you don't mind me asking me and my partner have our first appointment at the Lister 18th July. We've been told its a 5 hour appointment, I need a scan as I will be carrying, partner needs all bloods doing and counselling etc as we are planning to egg share. I can see in your signature you had an initial appointment and then a follow up. What was the follow up for? I am trying to work out whether they've consolidated ours into one or whether we will also have a follow up soon after.

Hope it all comes back good for you and good luck to everyone else starting treatment this month!


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you! I am being an impatient little so and so... I know it is 4-6 weeks but then I will see some folk who got theirs sooner and it just makes me wonder whether I will be one of the lucky ones lol! But I don't like to pester. 

The first appointment we had was for about 15 minutes. I had an ultrasound scan and a blood test for my AMH. 

The next appointment was more in depth. You did need practically a whole day spare. We were in a bit of a rush because of trains sadly. At the second appointment you should have more blood tests, I think for HIV Hep B, other hormones, your karyotypes and CF etc...  A urine sample, counselling, you will meet with the consultant and also the egg sharing nurses. 

Not sure why you havn't had to go for a scan and amh first? I asked if I could do everything in one day because of the travelling but they said no.

It's a bit of a journey for you too isn't it sm89? 

xx


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky15 yes I know what you mean. Must be so hard not to pester I know I will be the same once we are waiting for our bloods.

Sounds like ours is just the one appointment then as we have been told it will take the whole day. It might be because my partner has already had her AMH tested in the last 6 months so we've already sent those results over. Yes it's a long journey from the NW but it has worked out quite well we are in Suffolk anyway from Wednesday until Monday so will be travelling to London from there for our appointment on Tuesday. Really excited to get going now just got to hope my scan results are okay (I am carrying)

Good luck for yours and keep us updated


----------



## Sbarky15

Ah yes that will be why then if you already have AMH results!

Are they going to scan your partner too at your appointment? x


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky15 - No, my partner had her AMH and scan done at our last clinic so we've sent those results over to Lister. I will be having a scan as I've not had one yet and my partner will be getting her bloods done as well as counselling, meeting with egg sharing nurses etc. Really eager to get the ball rolling now the potential 6 wk wait is going to drive me crazy. We decided to use my partners egg's first as her AMH was quite low. Mine is good (I had mine tested at the last clinic) so if it doesn't work out we will consider using mine. Feeling quite nervous.

Once you get your results back are you hoping to start as soon as possible?


----------



## Sbarky15

Yeah all being well. 

I definitely cannot have any time of work during the w/c 21/08/2018 so as long as nothing coincides with that I am pretty much free to go. We have no holidays planned for the rest of this year now so completely flexible besides that week. 

More than anything I just want to know that I will be accepted. I think I will be a little bit more patient when it comes to being matched, but I suppose as it stands my life is currently in their very capable hands. I know it will be the full 6 weeks for me - it always is but I keep reading older bloody threads and finding out people have their results after 2/3 bloody weeks     

I think it is great that this option is offered to you same sex couples! What a great way to have a child together. 

xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me dropping in! I recognise some familiar names!

I am currently looking into Egg Share cycle no4 after having my little boy in January this year. We had two failed attempts before finally being successful on our last cycle. I'm just waiting for Bourn Hall to let me know if I can share again with them or if I have to go to a different clinic.

xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Nice to meet you Bevvy I don't believe we have spoke before.

Congrats on your successful cycle. 

I am with the lister and currently 3 weeks into the dreaded 6ww for my results, debating on whether or not to make a call to see if anything has been received lol.


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Mrs Barky - thanks hun. Was a long journey but got there in the end.

Oh that wait is the worst part! its such a long time and seems to take forever when you are ready to get going! 

You could give them a call, the clinics are more that used to impatient women chasing them haha. I think my genetic screening literally took the whole 6 weeks to come back...I was tearing my hair out!

I'm hoping I can share again with Bourn Hall as I wont have to go through that process again. but I'm not sure if they allow more than 3 shares. Hopefully because the last one was successful for me and has been for my other recipients in the past, they will let me go again! Not looking forward to all those needles again  

I found this forum great before, everyone is so supportive and helpful  xx


----------



## Sbarky15

I'm sure I have seen that if you are proven that they will accept you?  

I have just sent a little email to kind of remind them that I am waiting lol! It's horrendous not knowing whether u will be accepted or not 

Completely agree the girls on here have been absolutely fab!! 

How have you found Bourn Hall? 

x


----------



## bevvy82

Fingers crossed they will let me again. getting impatient waiting for a call back! its only been half an hour hahaha

it is the worst feeling ever - you feel like you are just in limbo waiting to find out. I'm sure all will be fine for you 

Bourn Hall have been great. I really like them there. All the nurses there are fab. The egg share Coordinator was a bit stroppy and rude and I ended up making a complaint about her. After that, she couldn't do enough lol. The doctors are great too. I cant really say anything bad about them. xx


----------



## Sbarky15

As if someone was rude to you!? You wouldnt think people in that line of work would be rude to anyone!!


----------



## bevvy82

She was a nightmare. Like it was a complete chore for her to find a recipient and to keep you updated. considering what you are going through, I defo expected a bit of empathy! xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Aww that's terrible. I hate it when they make you feel like an inconvenience. 

I must admit every time I ring the lister, they aren't rude (far from it!), but they always say "We will call you when we get your results," which I think is a bit of a hint lol! I think it should be ok for us to call considering everything is out of our hands - it sort of gives me a purpose anyway lol!!


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy! I'm sure you'll have no problems lovely  how exciting! Xx


----------



## trina123

Aww bevvy great news hun xxx


----------



## sm89

Congrats on your little boy Bevvy and good luck for this cycle! I've found this thread so useful already


----------



## MadameG

Barky did you hear anything back? I would have called them today because I remember that loooong wait and I was a chaser   xxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Madame i took the plunge and made the call - one thing i know (the main thing that worried me!) is I am not a CF carrier!!!!!!!!!!    Another hurdle out the way   

Just waiting for my karyotypes now   

Hope you and bump are ok Madame - I like the diary! Thinking about starting one myself just so I can look back on it for future ref xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Welcome Bevvy 😊

Good news Barky 👍

The hair band trick is putting a hair band around the button, then push it through the button hole and wrap back around the button. I've had to do that today, may have to give in soon and buy some stretchy maternity ones.


----------



## MadameG

Barky now that is awesome news - woohoo!! You're so sweet  it's definitely a good place to drain all those thoughts and ramblings! xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Got to say i'm made up girls! Dont know why but that was the main one that worried me?? 

Did you all get your cf results before your karyotypes? If u can remember.

COME ON NOW CHROMOSONES!!!!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all

Mrs barky the scratch os just where they insert a catheter through your cervix and scrape on the wall of your womb apparently it helps to aid implantation but ive heard they dont always mention it unless you've had failed cycles but im sure you can still have it worth a mention xx

Bevvy congrats on your baby boy hopefully you can egg share again at your clinic i dont see a problem you have had positive outcomes xx

Hannah love the hairband trick lol i could use that now and im not pregnant lol xx

Sm89 welcome hun xx

Afm no news yet just waiting for my appointment and worrying about money again what a nightmare oh and my car insurance is shockingly high on my new car which i could have done without xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Ah right Might mention that loopy thanks I will bare it in mind!! Sorry about the car insurance. Mine is due next month. Hoping it hasn't gone up too much  

Hannah I will remember that for the next time I am full    brilliant idea!

xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Ladies -  a quick question for those of you who's partners/husbands had to have a HIV blood test from the GP - Does the GP send the results to the clinic for you or do you have to get a letter from the GP and send it yourselves? 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I know when i had my bloods done at the doctors i just got a print out and took it in but they also made me redo some of the tests xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks loopy. Did you get the print out from the doctors? Did they charge you? xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

No my doctors didn't charge me for it as i had a form from the hospital to have all the bloods done  they wouldmt have done them otherwise...yeah my doctors printed it out for me xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Great thanks I know what to expect now.

Can I ask, you know the letter that the clinic need from the Dr which basically gives the go ahead for treatment, did u get this off them directly or did they send it there for you? 
xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I dont think i had a letter off my gp to give the go ahead all my gp did was send a referral and then i just had a print out of the blood results xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Quite different for me. The lister have written to my gp to give the go ahead and check i dont have any problems with respiratory, carido etc xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

That is mad how differently it has worked....nothing like that has been mentioned between my gp and clinic but tbf its a good thing that they are doing that xx

I just cant wait to get started now this is defo my last go aswell feel like i just need to know where my life is going xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Is it your last go at egg sharing or ivf all together? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Both hun i dont want to keep going through the disapointment and hurt i need to move on with things and feel like i havent been able to get on with things because i dont know what way my life is going to go and tbh even with egg sharing i havent got the money to keep paying out just to keep seeing negatives xx


----------



## Sbarky15

I can only imagine. Its a hard journey isnt it. Fingers crossed this is your time. What clinic are you with loopy? Have u found out about your recipients xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Evening ladies, I hope you're all well?  There's lots to catch up on as i've been AWOL so sorry for the lack of personals... i'm slowly reading back now!  MrsB- seems you are very close now hun... I bet the have a recipient already in mind for you when they get the last results.

Hope all is well Madam?

AFM- well it's been a bloody busy then rubbish few weeks.  Our DS turned 2 a couple of weeks ago which was busy and very emotional!  I can't believe the small person he has become!  Unfortunately though he got taken to A&E this week as had a fever of +40 which we couldn't bring down- turned out to be a very bad case of tonsilitis which had spread and started attacking his system  Poor mite on the up now he's on anti-biotics now.

I've also been told by my GP to delay TX further.  The brain MRI I had because of headaches and visual disturbances came back abnormal so am waiting to see a neurologist- I have an empty sella where my pituitary gland is but cause unknown- possibly a result of the hemorrhage I had   Am also awaiting results for my neck MRI and STILL to see the gastro.  TBH I am feeling pretty low on life right now.  Sorry to be a downer but just worried and desperate to start TX all at the same time.

On an positive note we got a kitten at the weekend... she's INSANE    

I really hope everyone else is OK?  Sorry again for lack of personals but hope you understand xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow joy it sounds like youre still going through it chick!! Hope you are as well as can be and that your little man is recovering!! I cant believe tou are still waiting to see a consultant. Joys of the nhs hey? Have they said how long it will be til u can see a neurologist?? I bet its driving you mad.

Do you really think they would already be looking at recipients?? I camt wait to get the chromosomes results now. One lot to go!!! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Joy you really are going through the mill at the moment   Hope you get some answers soon but better to be back in tip top shape to make all those lovely embryos. Hope you can plan a few nice days out in the meantime and good luck with those needle sharp kitten teeth! All good here thanks hunny  xxxxxxxxx

Barky we didn't need the letter at my clinic, I'm sure it'll be easy to sort. Come on karotyping!! xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks both.  Feeling very sorry for myself but trying to be positive at the same time.  You just couldn't make the last 24 months up.  RE neurologist my GP said it's urgent but because our trust is so flipping pants she said to be prepared for up to 2 months!! I have 3 weeks left 'til gastro apt and should get the results of my cervical spine (neck) mri next week.  Would much rather be stabbing myself with IVF needles and suffering the side effects than this 

On a positive DS is well on the mend bless him... he really did become a "terrible 2" overnight on his 2nd birthday   he's full of so much opinion it's actually very funny... until he picks the kitten up by her ear because she doesn't want to play trains    

Barky- Just fyi there were problems with my 1st GP letter in that it wasn't correctly addressed to my GP so took a lot of hunting and chasing on my part to get it sorted.  double check they used correct GP name so you can chase the correct GP secretary. 

My current GP has advised she will not be responding to Lister until I have seen the neurologist  I am starting to worry that my recipient will change her mind soon.

Madame I am so thrilled for you sweetie- you deserve this so much 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks for the advice Joy. 

I am tempted to make an appointment tomorrow to get my pill, hubbys bloods (even though we haven't had the go ahead yet) and to see if they will give me a letter there and then to send off myself. If this is at all possible?

xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

They may do.  I would make the apt and get on the pill and DH bloods personally then you are ready to go.  Maybe call/email Poonam and ske for a copy of the letter to be emailed to you today and take it in with you (that may be what I ended up doing tbh!).  You are so close now hun xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Girls I am accepted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 weeks and 3 days later not bad going at all!!

Just need chase my naughty GP up and get hubbys bloods now.

I could cry i am that happy!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

LOVE THIS!!!! So thrilled for you MrsB! any indication on match/start?


----------



## Sbarky15

I have emailed to ask but obviously go to wait for my GP now    think I will go kick some ass tomorrow and get my hubby's blood sorted. Hope they let me make a double appointment else I won't be happy!!!

I am thrilled and relieved

xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky amazing news!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Last celebratory drink tonight for you both!!! Woop! xxxx

Joy 😘 I'd just keep your clinic updated so that your recipient knows you're not being flakey, just need a few things checking first to make sure you get the best outcome for you both xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Do you have a camera installed in my house madameg my husband has come home with a bottle of asti that i have already cracked open lol. 

Hope the pregnancy is going well?? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky amazing news so pleased for you not long for you now hopefully xxx

2 for joy im sorry to hear all what your going through its so frustrating when things are holding you back from ttc really hope you get things sorted asap...as for your recipient i can see her waiting for you especially if you were both successful last time...glad to hear little 1 is on the mend xxx 

Madame how are you hun? Xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xx

Afm im sure af has arrived bang on time i run like clockwork lol appoimtment next week really hoping i get matched before day 21 of this cycle as it means i get to cycle through the school holidays which is better for me and my son xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks loopy. My af has arrived today. Not sure what that means for when we could start though lol x

How long did it take u lot to be matched? Especially u lister girls x


----------



## MadameG

Barky mwahaahahaha I seee you   ooh I love Asti normally! All good so far, feeling a little green tonight 😷 Arty clearly thinks it's morning already. You could start the pill tomorrow! Is there a sexual health clinic you could pick it up from so you don't have to wait? Xx

Loopy yay!! Hope you get matched pronto xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky as i was on long protocol i could start day 21 of my period which is what happened last time and i will also need to have my scratch done on the same day...so im hoping i get matched asap but the clinic said they have loads of ladies waiting for eggs...day 21 is about 3rd august for me xxx

Thanks Madame i just want to get going sounds strange but im looking forward to injecting it all haha im so sad xxx

Oh and mrs barky i think it took 8 weeks for me to be matched but at that point they had more donors than recipients whereas they have more recipients than donors now xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame i just wanted to say about the stretching pains your having, sorry stalker alert lmao, i got sent for an early scan with my son as i had loads of pains as i was really small when i got pregnant abd thats what they said it was because i had no fat my body was already starting to stretch xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Ill have a few for you madameg   hehe

Thanks loopy. Think i will be short protocol due to pcos. But lets wait and see!

Ususally, my gp will get you an appointment if you ring at 8am so hopefully i will get in there but if not i might go to my walk in sexual health clinic if its open and if work will let me use some lieu which i think they will xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news Barky, may as well try and get onto the pill tomorrow if you can then 😊 don't think it even took a week for us to get matched and that was with the main person (Diana) off on holiday. Could potentially be very quick.


----------



## MadameG

Loopy ha stalk me all you want! Thanks lovely, I think I'm in the same shoes as you (well, I was pre stims!!) xxx

Barky enjoy those Astis, gonna be a long time before the next one! Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks Loopy  glad the witch has arrived as ordered!

MrsB- get on the pill 2m hun... providing your recipient has no other plans/holidays etc you will be starting so soon!  I hope you enjoy the Asti   Also get on preconception vits if not already.

Madame/Loopy- I too had the stretching pains...again due to being so small.  (hugs) as it can be very uncomfortable.

AFM I am trying so hard to be healthy but whilst doing dinner I managed to whip-up some brownies... uh-oh!


----------



## Sbarky15

I certainly will joy. 

Jus hope the doctors meet all of the listers requirements re hubbys blood samples.

Enjoy the brownies have a few for me. The bottle of asti has gone   whoops and we had a huge take away. Might aswell have a treat before the fun stuff starts!!

Will kepe you all posted.

Thanks for all the congrats 
Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi everyone,

Was hoping you could explain something to me. I have collected the pill this afternoon and noticed that the pill shrinks your womb lining. I suspected this anyway. But not I am worried about how we actually achieve implantation if the linig is small? Perhaps the pessaries counteract this? Does anyone know? Xx


----------



## MadameG

You won't be on the pill when you are actually cycling, it's just to sync you up with a recipient  don't worry, all the estrogen you make during stims plumps it straight up and then you maintain it with estrogen/progesterone afterwards xxxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks madameg that makes sense x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hey ladies, 

Those of you who's partners had to have the HIV 1&2 & Hep bloods done, did you have to pay? We went on Friday, they sorted us out no problem no mention of payment, then they have rang my hubby this morning saying they're not standard bloods and they won't release the results to us until we cough up! I don't mind. It's only £50 quid - so cheaper than the Lister, but I thought people could get tested for these without being charged surely??

I don't mind if we have to pay with us being in a private clinic - but the least they could have done is be honest about that and not say they charge for these in general. 

x


----------



## MadameG

£180 for DH at my clinic. I think if you had gone to a sexual health clinic you might have got them done for free (I made mine go when we first got together   ) but otherwise I think it's pretty common to be charged as it's 'private' work. The nhs is a bit of a postcode and helpful/unhelpful gp lottery unfortunately xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Madameg - I don't mind paying and let's face it £50 isn't worth crying over, I just thought these were standard bloods that you can get done through your GP! Surely they don't charge everyone who needs testing for HIV and hep? They didn't mention anything about us being private, she just said they're not standard bloods so are chargeable :/ 

It would seem that my GP didn't even know they were chargeable else surely she would have told me.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Im sure if you had a note from clinic then they should be free cuz all bloods tests for me and oh at clinic are free and did you only go gp because it was closer? 
We haven't had to pay for any bloods xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Think ours were included becaise of egg sharing xx


----------



## Sbarky15

The lister told me it wpuld be £120 for hubbys bloods there. But of they had been free it still would be easier to go the doctors saves a 7 hour return car journey for a few bloods lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

That's mad that they are free at my clinic feel quite lucky tbf now xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

So different everywhere isn't it. 

It would appear to I am with a very unsupportive GP who won't help us with anything  x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Unfortunately this whole infertility support is very much a postcode lottery.  We weren't entitled to any fertility treatment in our PCT due to need donor sperm- even if we bought the sperm ourselves.  We appealed and that was also refused.  However, I had an extremely supportive GP at the time who put us through as many tests as she could.  She even wrote the prescription for progesterone support to help a little (not that it's hugely expensive mind).

However, my new GP (moved surgery due to moving area) has said they will even charge for the one-liner letter to say I can share when needed!  I am lucky however that she is also very supportive and is trying to rush my other apts and referrals through for me so I can start TX ASAP.

Frustrating world of the NHS


----------



## Sbarky15

We arent entitled to anything either as my hubby has children from an old girlfriend. But i thought we would have at least been able to have had blood tests lol! 

I dont think i have seen anyone charged for bloods yet. If i had to pay for the letter i would get it cause i have seen a few pay for that but they mentioned nothing about that! 

Weird...


----------



## 2ForJoy

As I say- lottery  I remember speaking to a guy on here in the same NHS trust as us... he was helping deal with MF infertility and the appeal.  He too was azoospermic but as a result of cancer... they were also refused NHS TX.  Yet also spoke to a couple with same situ as us and their trust up north paid for the sperm, 6 IUI and 3 IVF   Surely it would make sense to share it all out to be equal entitlements across the country?!

Hope you don't have to pay out of principal!


----------



## Sbarky15

I completely agree. 

To be honest, if i already had a child I wouldnt mind but its cruel that im punished because dh already has children. But on the otherhand our NHS is skint and I know cause I work there lol. 

You're right it is a lottery. And as you say its not the money its the principal!! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrsbarky i feel the exact same for oh as i already have a son from a previous relationship and due to that we haven't been allowed any funding and i wonder how that is fair to him just because i had a child he cant....absolutely ridiculous idea xx

2forjoy i totally agree on the equal entitlements would be so much easier and fair for all who need a helping hand in that department xx


----------



## Sbarky15

It's terrible Loopy.

Did you have any trouble communicating with your clinic?

I have been trying to call the lister since Friday to check that they have my GP letter and there has been no answer! Left two voicemails and nothing. Slightly annoyed.... I know they are busy, but aren't we all!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Ah that's interesting Barky as I've been trying to make contact too.  I think they are just horrendously busy


----------



## Sbarky15

Maybe so. 

Have you always had difficulty contacting them?

I have tried the admin & nurses. Thinking about calling the secretaries. Do you think they might be able to help?


----------



## 2ForJoy

TBF when I did the actual TX last time the nurses were always pretty quick.  I think it's obviously priority to deal with TX enquiries before admin... have only ever spoken to embrologist team over the phone so no experience there am afraid.  Have you emailed?  I must say it has been harder getting a response this time around... FX it's just a extra busy spell as I won't be able to cycle with the anxiety of limited contact


----------



## Sbarky15

Yeah I have been emailing since last week too 

I just want to check they have received my letter from the GP because apparently it has been posted. xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Urgh how annoying.  You never know hun but they could be waiting for a recipient to accept so they can tell you some awesome news?!  My acceptance call was completely out of the blue and caught me off guard!  I'll bet you'll be matched within a week or so xx


----------



## Flipsy

Check they're receiving your emails & that you're receiving theirs.

I had awful problems with emails last cycle


----------



## Sbarky15

Do you mean they weren't receiving them Flipsy or the correspondence in general was bad? 

I have checked my drafts and spam. Nothing at all  xx


----------



## Flipsy

I wasn't receiving them. Had to set up a whole new email account


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh right that is very strange... I have been emailing them from my work account. So will try my personal one as well.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky i always have to leave a message at my clinic and they normally call back the same day...i have never emailed them so im not sure about that...took me ages to get me an appointment for oh sample though...im going tomorrow to hopefully sign all consents forms and then i can be matched xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Barky- are you using that weird egress switch system or emailing direct from your account?  I've done both but do wonder which has more chance of being seen?  Not sure how the switch works their end


----------



## Sbarky15

I email their proper email address not sure who the egress one goes to it confuses me lol!


----------



## 2ForJoy

me too sweetie!  They didn't have it when we cycled in 2014 so things were just easier then!


----------



## Sbarky15

It is definitely an inconvenience!! And I don't think it is necessarily more secure either!

Well Poonam has just responded to me (finally) they have my GP letter - which a doctor is going to review?? Does that sound normal? My GP read the letter to me and it didn't say anything incriminating on it that should affect their decision :/ 

Just got to collect hubbys results from GP tonight and get them sent off then they should have everything.  

She told me to start the pill on my next cycle - already started lol!!! 

x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Almost ready to rock and roll then!! Eeeeek!  Yes that's completely normal hun... kind of like when getting a prescription it just needs that review/signature.  Have you told them you've started already?

Glad they got back to you... FX I get an email through today too!  Yeah I agree I don't see the security benefits but i'm no techy so I wouldn't


----------



## Sbarky15

I am quite techy. Anyone can click on the link, follow the instructions and be able to read the email anyway if they have access to the original account. Oh well lol.

Yeah I emailed Poonam back and said that I already started as I started my period on Friday so it seemed to make sense to not wait for another period cause god knows when it will come lol! 

Thanks for putting my mind at ease Joy. Yes I assume once I send hubla's results off tomorrow that they will start looking for a match?? Do they ring you as soon as they find one do you know or do I need to keep chasing that too lol.

XX


----------



## 2ForJoy

No worries. Yeah they rang me.  They probably have someone lined up already- as I say it was very quick once I got to this point for matching etc.. was only holidays and other commitments that caused us delays


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry to be a pain ladies. 

Got hubbys results and it states nowhere on the letter that these were done at a CPA lab. I asked my gp and she didnt have a clue what this was. They have gone to my local hospital though so i just assumed it would be ok? 

Can any of you remember whether it stated your partners blood tests were done at a CPA lab?? Feeling really frustrated!! Xx


----------



## MadameG

I wouldn't stress Barky, it probably has the hospital details and reference ranges on them? It's not like they were done by Dr Nick from the Simpsons xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Dont worry... they'll be a register of accredited labs so if they aren't sure they can look it up... will b fine.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hahaha madameg thats ace!!!! Made me giggle 

The result dont actually state anything other than the results of the bloods and my gp surgery. I have googled it and our hospital is cpa accredited but it doesnt state anywhere where the bloods were actually done, except on our recepit for the payment so i am going to send that aswell and hope its substantial xx


----------



## sm89

Congrats MrsBarky15 how exciting!!! What is next step for you?

2forjoy hope things work out for you  

We had our consultation yesterday @ Lister and it went really well. Feel so comfortable there already. 

Had my scan done which was fine, partner had her bloods done so mow the 6 week wait for partners bloods begins.... also need to wait for my CMV results so we can sort SD... the coordinator told me to order this as soon as I have my CMV results and before the 6 week wait ends which should be pretty soon... did everyone else order this within the 6 week period? I thought it would be later for some reason. 

I need to get my bloods done but the coordinator told me to wait until my partners were back as they are only valid for 3 months. Debating whether to do the 350 package at lister or try to get some done at my GP to keep costs down. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Sm89, 

Glad it all went well for you! I hope your partner's results come back as quick as mine I only waited 3 weeks and a few days. 

They told my hubby to not have his bloods done until we get a phone call - which we still havent had! But Poonam has told me that we have been accepted as everything is back fine so we had my husband's bloods done last week and I have sent the results off today. Personally, I would get the bloods done anything around 4 weeks so they don't hold you up. 

Well hubby's HIV bloods are sent off now, so I hope they are what they want then all being well I am literally just waiting for a match xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

TY SM89.  I'm hanging in there.

Do you mean order the donor sperm?  If so which bank are you using?  We used donor sperm (DH has NOA) and used Xytex in USA.  We didn't order until we were accepted and dates had been arranged.  We ordered and I think it was delivered approx 48 hours later as we made an existing shipment.  Ours sat in storage for around 3 weeks before we started TX but I think Lister like it that way so to prevent any unexpected hiccups due to delays which is fair enough.

RE bloods if you are using DS why does partner need bloods? HIV etc I guess?  If so I would try get what you can done on NHS, unless of course Lister is "local" to you.

Hope everyone is well?  Been working in London today- just 10 mins away from Lister which was weird being that close but not for tx purposes.

PS- bloody Lister still not answered my email   not an urgent one but you ladies understand what it's like


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all 
Hope everyone is ok just a quick 1 from me i went and signed all the paperwork today she said she has a lady in mind so i should know in the next few days what will be going on if the other lady has already been seen and can pay for treatment asap then we could be starting as soon as 2 weeks time....just cant wait to get started now just praying for a positive outcome this time....i even got goven my goody bag of needles today too...absolute madness xxx

Mrs barky fingers crossed you get matched soon ive seen loads of ladies at the lister and most of them dont wait long to be matched  hun xxx

2 for joy any news yet on the tx front xxx

Sm89 fab news that you were happy with your clinic i think you need to have a good feeling about them if your to have treatment there xxx 

Madame all i can say is roll on monday xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Not yet loopy- need the go ahead from gsatro consultant (apt 1st week aug) and neuro (dont even have apt yet) and MSK (again, no apt as yet).  Feeling crappy today as every other person I saw in London today was bumpy  

OMG sweetie- that is AMAZING news!!  Eeek... you'll be stabbing yourself so soon   I said to Barky it's crazy how quickly things can speed up isnt it!


----------



## Sbarky15

You're not kidding. In hindsight it feels like a life time but really its only been just over 4 weeks for me. 

They said something about getting everything signed off then once it is they will look for a match. Ill be phone watching forever now lol!!


----------



## Sbarky15

Joy I hope those appointments hurry for you!! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

2 for joy sorry to hear that hun ive got everything crossed that your appointments come through soon must be so hard waiting around...hows olds your little 1? Xx

I know we only made the decision to egg share again in june so it has flown by....i am so excited now...just worried incase it ends the same as last time xxx

Mrs barky i will be doing the same lol xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

TY both.  I hate to be one that wishes time away... especially when I have the most precious little boy already (don't want it to sound like i'm ungrateful for him!).  Loopy he was 2 just over 2 weeks ago <3 He is amazing but growing up too quickly!

Wow- that's fast loopy!  Eeek!  Oh hun, be positive...


----------



## loopy loo1017

2 for joy my son is 10 and i keep saying how did that happen lol i feel the same i dont want to wish time away at all but thats just how it gets you...you dont sound ungrateful at all hun   
What a lovely age they are so funny and become their own little person xxx

Im defo trying to be positive thanks hun     that it works for us all
I said today atleast some good come from the last cycle and my recipient finally has her baby and the nurse was like that's so nice to say but im really happy that ive helped someone else makes it all worthwhile xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Oh absolutely!  I remember coming round from EC and first thing I said when they told me how many eggs was "make sure you tell the recipient NOW... she'll be so excited!"  When I found out she was successful I literally cried with delight for her.  It's weird I feel so close to someone I have never met or spoken to... I would love to meet her.


----------



## sm89

2ForJoy not sure which bank we are using yet. Going to start looking soon I was just waiting for my CMV results which I've just had back. I can't work out from the results though whether I'm positive or negative. It just says 'not reactive' so I've googled it and I think that means negative but want to be sure! My partner has to have bloods because we are a same sex couple so it is going to be her eggs and I carry with D/S. I also have to have some bloods done as I'll be carrying so going to enquire about those at my GP or maybe get the package haven't decided yet. Hoping it works as partners AMH is quite low for her age so just got to hope for the best. I hope you get some more news soon  

MrsBarky hope they find a match quickly for you, I'm sure they will    I think theres a website which shows what clinics are accredited but suppose that doesn't help if it doesn't show where the bloods were done on the letter. Hope they accept them.


----------



## 2ForJoy

I'm sure she will be fine hun, they wouldn't accept if not confident.  What is the AMH?  Mine has dropped A LOT since having DS... i'm also worried.  Yes that sounds negative to me.. I'm neg too and it was so ard to find a donor that ticked all the boxes!  I would defo recommend Xytex, they were great and as there were others shipping to the same clinic as us we all got to split the delivery charge.  We also "paid" to look at photos which helped in the process- is that something you would want to do? xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks all  Luckily, with us having to pay we had a receipt with the hospital on there so they have accepted. But there was a little comment on my email _"ideally if they had stated they were carried out at a CPA accredited lab it would have been appreciated but you attached the hospital so I checked and it is a CPA accredited lab so thank you for that._" So I don't think I was their favourite patient for that hahaha! But it's not my fault how the darn letter is printed


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky15 thanks for the heads up on that. I'll request this if I get my bloods done locally. It doesn't make sense to go from North West to London just for bloods if I get get them done close to home. Glad they accepted them for you thats another thing done & dusted for you    Do you know when you start your monitoring cycle?

2ForJoy it's only 8. something ... Dr Thum said it is low for her age which we knew but she is only 28, very active and very healthy so think he's looked at the overall picture. I had a brief look last night because I remembered them saying the donors are limited if you are negative, there is only a few on most websites to choose from. I'm not too fussy about education, job etc for me it is just physical characteristics. We discussed whether we'd like to see a picture last night, I think a baby picture would be good so we could choose someone who looked a bit like us I don't know... I know there are mixed views on it and I am thinking if you did see a picture would you always be looking for that in the child?? Or would it help if the child had questions has they grew up.... Thoughts everyone??


----------



## Sbarky15

As long as it has the name of the hospital you should be fine  Yea same here it's a long way to go. My GP charged us £50 but most people seem to get them for free, but if you are in doubt go your sexual health clinic instead they should be free there. 

I am literally just waiting for a match then I assume it is all systems ago. I am on the pill at the moment, only been taking it for a week and feel really down! Not sure if it is the pill side effects or just me will give it another week and change pills if I don't feel any happier lol. 

I can't answer your question about a picture ad I am not using a donor. I think if it was me though, the inner nosey cow in me would want to see for my own curiosity! I think I probably would look for similarities, but overall I think you would look for your own or your partner's similarities. I know a girl who was adopted and it is weird as she is the double of her mum just from mannerisms! 

Sorry that probably doesn't help but I am not very clued up lol didn't want to ignore you. The other girls who are using donor sperm will be far better at answering that than me lol! xx


----------



## KDJay

Sm89 - that's why we ended up using brighton because they had a much larger selection of negative donors so we didn't have to compromise. Now my daughter is here i am so glad that I haven't seen a pic of her donor as all I can see is me , I'm actually baffled by what she could have got from him as she's practically my clone and her colouring is like neither of us! This baby is our baby as a couple so I don't feel a need to see any pics and I feel a bit weird when I've seen pics of others friends donors. Plus the lady at Brighton helped us pick a donor and she has met him personally x


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky15 thanks for the advice. I think I will arrange bloods locally. Ah i hope you feel better soon.   look after yourself

KDJay - I am going to have a look at Brighton tonight. I did have a look at the others and noticed we were quite limited because of the CMV negative status. I did say to my partner I feel as though we might be looking for the donor if we see a picture, but then sometimes think I'd like to see how they looked as a child so I could look for one similar to me as I am carrying. I don't know, in 2 minds about it all but going to talk to my partner about it and go from there. Thanks for the advice though, it is really useful to see if from someone else's perspective. How old is your little girl now? I like that some banks have met the donor personally so can give a description of character. I'm not too fussy on the finer details but it's nice to know what type of character they have. 

Again good luck to whoever is having treatment at the moment. Will be thinking of you all


----------



## Flipsy

Regarding DS our twins are double donor & our boy is a spitting image of daddy & girl is spitting image of me.

People see what they want to see .

We used European Sperm Bank because Brighton wasn't around. We got baby pictures to put in the children's files but I didn't personal look at them.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Oh dear *Barky*- not your fault what the hosp put on letter!

*SM89*- well we initially didn't want to see a pic but then curiosity took over plus a found the free trial on Xytex. I'm glad we did as the donor we had agreed on the night previous looked NOTHING like his description. As important as education etc was for us the physical attributes were top of the list as DH wasn't sure whether we would be in the telling camp or not. We also just wanted to eliminate that "he doesn't look like you" remark. As it turns out the donor we chose could have easily passed as DH long lost brother lol!

FFWD to today and our little boy is a clone of me... it's scary! He looks nothing like the donor but does pull expressions etc same as DH so that shows how much is environmental!

As for the worry of "seeing that face"... never happened to us (I have asked DH his thoughts)... I worried about it a lot throughout pregnancy and am ashamed to admit that at the start I was doubting whether I even wanted to be PG with this strangers baby.. it freaked me out. Those feeling eased once I felt him kick etc but when we were on delivery ward I did get panicky again over what he would look like.

Since then it literally does not cross either of our minds... it's very easy to forget he is donor because ultimately he is OUR SON that we chose to have through love. So in short- no, the donor never crosses our minds (unless of course i'm advising on here lol!).

Hope everyone is OK?

*AFM*- I still haven't heard back from Lister man... slow! Never mind. I have had a call from MSK (Musculosketal) and they have my neck MRI results- but I have to wait til 1st week Aug for a consultant apt "to discuss and go through next steps" FX as they're that laid back they aren't too serious/urgent 

DH has just come home with a Tesco finest lasange meal deal with a bottle vino... may as well have a treat I guess  It's been a long day!


----------



## sm89

2ForJoy - Thanks for your input. It's really good to see how other people think about it to help you make your own decisions. I'm not too worried about seeing the face of the D, just wondered if I would look for it more if I'd seen a picture if that makes sense. Going to have a proper look this weekend when we have time to sit down for a few hours. Excited more than anything   Hope you hear back from the Lister soon, it must be so difficult waiting   

Flipsy - I agree. Congrats on your twins   Did you have 2 embryos put back?

How is everyone else doing


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick 1 from me

The lady has accepted my eggs so im just waiting for them to go in and sign the consent forms and then they will let me know when they want to start...really cant believe its happening so fast xx

And on the ds side if it was me i dont think i would want to see a pic of the donor as i too would be looking for the similarities if  i managed to have a baby....but we have decided we wont go down that route as my oh has my son which is pretty much the same as he has known him since he was 18 months old lol a long time he is now 10 xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

How long have you been waiting loopy? Have you called them or they you? Apparently there are only 2 donors which leaves me and you lol! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky im at coventry clinic hun so it must kust be you and another lady at the lister...i went in wednesday to sign forms and she phoned today to say the lady she said she was going to speak to has accepted my eggs but they have got recipients that have been waiting 12 months at coventry for eggs...i think i waited between 4-8 weeks last time to be matched xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Dont forget though hun because ive donated before i havent had to have all the tests done either so thats why mine seems to have moved faster xx


----------



## Sbarky15

So sorry I get confused as to which clinic we are all at lol. 

Wow 4-8 weeks just for a match is a long time on top of your tests!

I suppose now that you are a proven donor they will certainly snap your hand off. I hope the fact that I am not proven doesn't put anyone off  xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

I wasn't proven Barky and look how quick I got "picked"!


----------



## Sbarky15

Very true Joy!!! I just want to know now. I know im an impatient cow lol but i have saved annual leave up for it that will expure in October so if it isnt going happen soon i want to plan other things for that!! X


----------



## loopy loo1017

There wasnt many recipients when i first egg shared but now there are loads...maybe ask the clinic if there are many ladies waiting for eggs....plus the lister is alot bigger than coventry so i dont reckon you will be waiting that long....also i dont think it matters whether your a proven donor or not i think most ladies look at age xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Well lets hope 28 is still viewed as young lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah 28 is defo viewed as good 👍👍👍 xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Phew lol xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Lol honestly hun i really dont think you will be waiting long and perhaps you could phone the clinic and let them know about your annual leave and see if there is anychance they could give you some sort of timescale as you dont want to lose your holiday xx


----------



## trina123

Barky  I'm 36 I was matched both times just keep calling cos in the summer loads of staff go away x


----------



## Sbarky15

How often to contact them?? I contact about twice a week. Bet they think im a psycho lol xx


----------



## trina123

I rang loads lol cos even after I was matched took a while to start treatment so kept calling xx


----------



## Sbarky15

How come it took a while after you were matched Trina? I thought they would start you off straight away once you were matched?? xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky your cycle has to be synced up with the recipient so it can take a while before it starts and i also think it depends on  whether they are ivf funded or private as the funding can take a bit longer to sort out xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Ah right that makes sense.

I assumed that as soon as you were matched you would start! Like get your meds and be given dates to start etc... 

I didn't even realise that ladies needing donor eggs could be NHS funded! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Tbh until the other day i didnt know but the nurse i saw said that dates depend on if the lady is privately funded or nhs and whether they have signed the consent forms 

Theres alot to keep up with lol i still have no idea when i will be starting they have got 10 days left to sort things out to start on this cycle or it wont be until next month tbh im not too fussed as ive got loads going on anyway xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Also if they are privately funded your prescription wont be released until they have paid and then once everything is paid you get all your drugs lol xx


----------



## trina123

Barky sometimes the other lady has issues last time was already to and got put back a month I was upset up until ec your kind of in limbo but after that you just do your thing et and then the awful 2 week wait xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky as Trina says there are often lots of things to work around, eg. Cycles needing syncing, AF going AWOL, thyroids regulating, holidays, having enough capacity to do your ec on a given week. Lots of logistics but enjoy the peace and time for now as once you start, it's like a crazy runaway mine train! xxxx

Loopy here's to hoping things get organised soon - so excited for you! Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks all. So realistically I wont be starting by September? Im obly asking because i have saved annual leave. So will use it up if its not realistic to start by the end of september. I dont want to lose nearly 2 weeks worth!! X


----------



## MadameG

All depends on whether there is a recipient ready and waiting to start with you - why don't you call the egg share coordinator and ask whether it's likely or not? Otherwise, I would be tempted to have a fab holiday just for the two of you 😊 Xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

All depends on how quickly you are matched hun....i think its defo worth phoning the clinic for an update and explain the situation to them...last time i got matched and started a few weeks later it really can vary hun

Have you been told what protocol you will be on? Xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I think they said the short protocol because I have PCOS. 

I called them yesterday and she said that they were waiting for me to be officially signed off by one of the Doctors. Everything was submitted last week, she said it can take 1-2 weeks to be signed off then they will send me out to recipients. 

I asked if there were many ladies waiting. She didn't say how many were but I could tell me the way she said "oh yes" that there must be quite a few. So it could be another week yet before I am even officially signed off xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Oh right thats mad at my clinic as soon as you have signed the consent forms you can br matched....every clinic differs so much

Also because your on short protocol i think its something like 4 weeks from start to finish must be so hard because you dont know what to do for the best xx


----------



## KDJay

Mrs barky I suspect they are probably giving themselves a bit of lee way with the dates especially if you have been quite anxious for updates x


----------



## Sbarky15

TBH I haven't been that bad... I have probably asked for an update every 1-2 weeks.

I am leaving it now though, I have something else to think of as I might be moving departments at work and going to a management position so my head will be elsewhere. I might just have to book my annual leave in instead of waiting so I don't lose it and if that's the case it will be October/November until I can start.

My Leave restarts end of September so I am getting ear ache off work about getting it in - understandable as I have nearly two weeks left :/
x


----------



## MadameG

Barky is it worth telling your work that you are waiting for a date for an 'operation' and would it be possible to carry your leave over to next 'year' if it's after September? Otherwise I would just have a break from work in August and claim sick leave for when you are cycling or use your new holiday allocation xxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I have told my manager. She is trying to be supportive bless her, but I know she gets it in the neck from higher up. 

There is noooo chance they will let me carry it over. Considering I work for a university (whom are supposed to be rather flexible) you would think they would give some flexibility but they don't. I think it will be my new set of holiday allocation which is unfortunate as I have saved these days for THIS. But I suppose it is one of those things we can't control hey! 

I have thought about sick leave but I would be worried about feeling guilty!! What a loser hahahah!

Hows things with you anyway Madameg?? 

xx


----------



## MadameG

Aw bless you. I feel guilty about being off work but sometimes you have to put yourself first. I haven't worked since the day before EC, planning on going back next week   although I had a bit of a funny turn earlier as I think I got too warm in the sunny garden, so that makes me nervous about being in a hot retail shop again. Otherwise I'm all good thanks hunny  I would give it another couple of weeks, see if you get matched, then if not book yourself a nice couple of weeks off just for you xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I think I shall!! To be honest, I could do with not starting in August because we are going to be skint! MOT's, car insurance, birthdays, weddings! It's going to be an expensive month but to be honest i wouldn't turn it down if they rang lol!! 

I think I am pressurising myself a bit too much. Perhaps I will pull a few sickies, maybe around the stimming week.

Oh dear that doesn't sound good? Is that nausea from the pregnancy?? Have you told work your good news yet or are you keeping it to yourself for a bit xx


----------



## MadameG

I think it's just from being extra sensitive to the heat at the moment, need to be super careful! My manager knew all the way through IVF and then my last sick note said pregnancy related illness on so that I'm protected by law for head office stuff. Got to have a loooong risk assessment on Monday xxxx

Gotta love all the money drains! Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Do you mind me asking how pregnancy related illnesses pritect u by law? Xx


----------



## MadameG

It's just so that it can't be looked at as being off on 'normal' sick leave for an unreasonable amount of time and being dismissed as a result. Pregnancy related has to be recorded separately xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh right I see. Its good that your gp is supporting you xx


----------



## MadameG

Ha no. Zero support from my GP surgery. That's via my clinic x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all hope your ok 

Im so annoyed was meant to have a viewing on my house today as im in social housing and the persob didnt even show up im so  so frustrated really wish i had the money to buy but with all this money going on treatment and cars oh and OH motorbike as his has just broke we dont stand a chance....so bloody fed up its unreal

Sorry for moaning girls really want to start treatment asap just so i feel like im doing something even though everything seems to be out of my control xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry youre having a mare loopy. 

Nothing worse than moving!!! Especially wjen youre relyinf on other people xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I just dont understand how people can be such let downs and not even bother contacting you to let you know they cant make it

Hope your feeling better mrsbarky xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I know! Such bad manners. I dread the day if it ever comes to me selling my house! Have u got many more people lined up to view?

I think the pill is sending me crazy and i have jad some terrible ehadaches but my body isnt used to it yet so just trying to give it time xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

As if today couldnt get any worse a friend has just messaged with a picture of her scan announcing that she is pregnant and due in feb.... i know its horrible but i cant be happy for her im just at such a low point 

No there is no more suitable houses for us to swap with so i havent a clue what im going to do now

Gosh its bren 10 years since ive taken the pill so i reckon it would cause a few issues for me too...if im this emotional now i have no idea how im going to be starting treatment again....feel like ive been staying strong for so long that i jist cant do it anymore xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thats why you need to keep venting on here loopy so we can help support you. Its what we are here for 

As if. Thats just the cherry on the bloody cake. Pour yourself a glass lovely and have a hot bath and early night. Always helps me. I take it u didnt know she was pregnant??

Oh wow a house swap i bet that even trickier!! I do feel it for you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks mrs barky 
I wish i had some wine but i dont think id stop at the 1 glass lol
Nope i had no idea i just thought she may have approached it in a different way....just felt like it was just shoved in my face
Yrah it is tricky as some people havent got their heart in it and then you end up getting nowhere 

Its so nice being on here with people who understand how hard infertility is nobody i know or speak to understands how hard it is but you girls do...
I just had a little cry whilst oh was upstairs i dont want him to know as i don't want to be hugged amd told everything is ok because its not and it never will be im angry and thats how i want to stay for now 

Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy big hugs hunny   What a rubbish day. I have a little phrase on a card (from a box of chocolates!) up in my kitchen that says 'Relax - nothing is under control'. It has had to become my little motto to myself the last couple of years xxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame thanks hun....just had a really ****ty day yesterday and that phrase is so true....yesterday i just felt like i couldnt take anything else that the world threw at me....plus ive seen nothing but pregnant ladies at work  i mean if i never have another baby am i going to feel like this for the rest of my life...i really hope not xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Are you feeling better Loopy? xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi mrs barky im feeling a little better hun but thats prob because ive been out to work and not stuck in the house

How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hey ladies, how's everyone doing?

Any news yet Barky?  

Loopy- I know exactly how you are feeling sweetie... i still get jealous pangs when I see bumps  We've just had another announcement at work... stopped pill on honeymoon and bang... PG already.  I want to feel happy but it's so damn tough    Even worse when you feel like all is falling apart around you.  When I was PG with DS... 5 month... a pipe blew in my car which resulted in it very quickly overheating whilst filling the car (on a dark winter night in the middle of the sussex downs) with anti-freeze fumes.  It was horrendous.  I was so scared about the baby for rest of PG.  Thankfully car was salvagable... 4 weeks later whilst it was parked on the street some incosiderate "person" crashed into the back of it and drove off leaving no note so we then had the added expense of a new bumper   When times are tough i'm afraid they can be REALLY tough so big hugs sweetie  

Madame- how's you and little arty? <3

Hello to everyone else.

Is it me or has summer disappeared?!  Grrr.  Well I finally have my MSK and gastro apts next week.. I just hope things move quickly from there.  Still waiting my "urgent" neuro apt   Such a worry.  Anyway- my GP is now also referring me to endocrine as basically the abnormality with my pituitary gland may be a result of the hemorrhage in childbirth- something called Sheehans Syndrome which I started to read up on but got too scared so shut that down.  I hope it's not but at the same time it would explain a lot of these weird symptoms I've been having.  If it IS that I am not sure what that will mean about having more children due to the hormones etc.  I need to take each day as it comes before I drive myself insane.

I did finally hear back from Lister and thankfully my recipient is in no rush whatsoever so at east that is a weight lifted!


----------



## sm89

2ForJoy - Glad to hear your recipient is in no rush. At least that is one weight off your shoulders at what is already a difficult time.  

MrsBarky - Any news from Lister yet? Hope you hear soon

LoopyLoo - Oh no - that is the last thing you need at the moment. Hope things work out for you.

AFM still in the 6ww period for bloods. Hoping ours come back quick like MrsBarky I remember you saying yours took 4 weeks? This Tuesday will mark 2 weeks. My partners GP have had the letter as we were also sent a copy so hoping they respond soon so that doesn't further delay the process. My partner is away atm but as soon as she is back we have to sort the DS out. Trying not to think about it too much so that the wait for bloods doesn't drag but its hard.


----------



## loopy loo1017

2 for joy thanks hun good to know im not the only 1 who feels that way it just so hard to hear everyone elses happy news wgen theres a good chance you will never have any happy news to tell...something always seems to go wrong at the worst time....Sounds pretty serious what happened with you though xxx
Atleast with recipient not being in a rush that means you can take a bit of stress away anf concentrate on your health xx

Sm89 thanks hun just think ive allowed everything to get on top of me which i dont normally do i just tend to get on with it...hopefully your bloods dont take too long to come back the waiting can be hard but it will all come around soon enough lol xxx

Mrs barky how are you hun? Xxx

Madame roll on tomorrow let us know how it goes xxx 

Its quiet on this board no wonder recipients are waiting so long for eggs doesnt seem to be many donors atm xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry ive been quiet ladies had a few busy days.

Sm89 - hope it goea quick for u lovely. Everything was bagck for me after 3 weeks and a few days. The longest part for mw is the one that we are currently in as they said it take 1-2 weeks just to be signed off by the consultants!! They have everything now. So i have no idea what the hold up is now. 

Its god that your recipient is patient joy!!

Loopy i hope youre feeling better  xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Any one else watching this corrie storyline?? I dont normally watch them, but being a sucker for punishment i decided to follow the Toyah storyline and its killing me


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry girls - me AGAIN. 

Can anyone tell me what I do about my pill? I am almost at the end of my pack. Do I take the next pack straight through or have my 7 day break?

X


----------



## 2ForJoy

Barky I would carry on and wait for progress or chase Lister.  I was given a break in the end due to work commitments and delays to TX but just checked back through my emails and was told you can have a 7 day break so long as you have been taking the pill for at least 12 days when you go in for your pill scan at start of TX. 

Until you hear back from Lister you don't know.  Or maybe call them?  You just don't know how quickly you may be able to start!


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Joy. 

I better check with them then hadn't I. Better to be safe than sorry!

x


----------



## sm89

Yes I'd definitely check with them MrsBarky. If ours takes 3 weeksish we've only got a week to wait   I've resisted chasing it up so far but it is hard. Ordering DS this week as we were trying to delay as much as poss and partner has been away. Just ready to get started now. Hope you hear back from them soon.... is this your wait to be matched?


----------



## Sbarky15

SM89 they haven't started matching me yet as far as I am aware, the hold up seems to be getting officially signed off by one of the Doctor's. Then I will have to wait for a match, but I got the impression from Poonam that there are quite a few ladies waiting for donors and according to one of the other threads there are only 2 donors currently available at the lister!

I hope all of your results come back as quick as mine did, I was very lucky.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky sorry hun i havent taken the pill for over 10 years so i have no idea how it all works...but id defo phone them and see what they say xx

Sm89 hope your well...i hate waiting lol...i still havent heard when im starting yet xx

2forjoy how you doing hun? Have you had any results back from your tests xx

Afm still no news on when im starting will give them to the end of the week and then see whats going on because tbf i want to get started next month and i sometimes feel at my clinic that they care more about the recipient than the donor which is really frustrating...if my recipient doesnt want to start next month im going to ask if the can match me with someone else as i was ready to start straight away
Hope people dobt think im being funny but i know they have loads of ladies waiting and been waiting 12 months so i dont see why there would be a delay 
Sorry for the moan xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Did you not have to take the pill for your cycle loopy??

Oh my goodness have you really been waiting 12 months for a match?? That does sound like a long time! 

xx


----------



## Sbarky15

First time for everything ladies I had a response straight after my email! 

The Doc has signed me off now so I am just waiting for a recipient. Poonam says to take my 7 day break.

xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Yes call Barky- as I say it would have been all systems go in the matter of days from my match... was only because of ours and recipients diarys that we ended up delaying for a while.  Eeek- so that means you're looking at around a month/just under most likely before you start based on quick match (which I bet they have a recipient in mind already)... how exciting!

Oh loopy that sucks!  Who are you with again?  That seems a long wait.

Won't be long SM... just need to get sperm shopping  

AFM- I have my neck MRI results tomorrow and my initial Gastro apt on Weds... FX we can start to get to the bottom of whatever is wrong.  Had my apt thru for my "urgent" neuro apt... middle September! WTF Feeling very down TBH as obviously worried about whatever is wrong with me but also because we were originally meant to start TX april/may... going to be next year at this rate


----------



## sm89

Excellent MrsBarky! I wasn't aware of the official sign-off process so I'm glad I know to expect that now before matching. Here's hoping you get a match as soon as possible, I am sure you will   

loopy I don't think that sounds bad at all. Hope you hear back from them soon  

2ForJoy oh no.... FX you get some answers!  


I'm going to chase our results at lunch time. Doubt they'll be back but worth a go and need to ask a few questions regarding DS anyway so might as well.... I did send an email late last week but haven't had a response and I really don't want to delay things further.


----------



## Sbarky15

I am all signed off now joy so hopefully it won't be long.    I might be jumping the gun but I hope to hear something about being matched this week, especially as I have heard about other ladies being matched so quickly!

My goodness Joy September?! It might be worth you calling them and asking if you can be notified of a cancellation? 

I am very curious as to how this sperm shopping works what you all keep talking about lol! I thought donor sperm would work in the same way as egg donation where they match you with someone, but I guess thats wrong?

xx


----------



## sm89

Fingers crossed for your MrsBarky - keep us updated  

Shopping for DS is actually quite bizarre. In some clinics you ask for a list and you can send a photo of yourself and be matched. In others you can see childhood photographs and a full profile of hobbies/interests, extensive family history etc. Some even have adult photographs. Depending on where you choose you can get as little or as much info as you're comfortable with. I just need to call lister to see what type i should be getting and how many vials? Unless any of you can help with that


----------



## Sbarky15

That's really interesting that you can see adult photographs.

I take it that is with sperm from abroad?

x


----------



## sm89

You can't with all banks and most you have to pay for to see photographs. Some are overseas and some are UK, although the banks in UK dont have photographs. Lister have a list of banks they work with and so it has to come from one of the approved ones if outside UK.

We've shortlisted down to 4 now, 2 have pictures 2 don't. Haven't decided yet but spoke to my partner and decided we can't procrastinate any longer need to just get it done this week. 

Keep us updated when you hear of a match


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky no i havent waited 12 months to be matched the recipients have been waiting 12 months for eggs...yay atleast now matchig shouldnt take too long...no hun i didnt have to take the pill they just synced our cycles through down regging i think xx

Sm89 sorry hun i have no experience with donor sperm hun...defo worth a phonecall to see whats going on xx

2 for joy really hope you get some good results hun...i have no idea how they say its urgent but cant see you until September thats the nhs for you though xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry Loopy - duh me!! lol. 

How long did it take you all to be matched then once you were officially signed off? 

x


----------



## loopy loo1017

I dont think coventry sign you off as such i sig ed all my consent forms on the wednesday and was matched on the friday...have you signed all the forms and stuff? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

But first time round everything was a bit longer it was between 4-8 weeks for me to get matched first time but there wasnt many recipients at the time xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Yeah I signed all of them and sent them off about 4 weeks ago now because they gave us the paperwork at our second consultation.

From what I can gather, they had to check my GP letter and hubbys results over etc before they can confirm that I will be sent off to be matched. All that was said in today's email was " We will confirm with you when we have a recipient" no mention of whether anything has been sent out already so I will assume not xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky they may not tell you if they have handed your profile out to anyone or not. I knew that a lady had mine at some point and it was an odd feeling when she turned me down! The first time round I wasn't matched, so started an egg bank cycle after three months but when I got to treatment planning I had a match. The second time I think I was matched after a couple of months. Yay to getting to this stage! I bet it won't take you long xxx

Joy good luck tomorrow   Rubbish about the 'urgent' date though! Fingers crossed it's all clear and you can start in September xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Can I ask why she turned you down Madameg?

I think I would be really sneaped if I got turned down too. Especially that I am still quite "young" at 28. But I think that having no children will go against me and that my BMI is at the higher end of the scale. Oh and the A levels lol    ! 


Were you at the lister, remind me. I can't keep up with us all lol. Hope little Arty is behaving himself!

xx


----------



## sm89

I'm also thinking ... a few months....   really hope it doesn't take that long. In the grand scheme of things its not a long time but in this world it really is! FX it doesn't take too long


----------



## MadameG

No idea, it's not the kind of thing you get told really as the donation is anonymous (at the point of donation) in the uk. Could have been anything from wrong appearance to wrong education type, who knows! I wasn't angry at her though as it is such a big decision to make and they should be 100% happy, but it still felt weird! No my clinic is in Wales, probably the second most popular clinic on this thread after the Lister! I'm hoping Arty is too      xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Sm89 - I would order two vials of ds


----------



## sm89

Thanks KDJay - I was confused about how much to order and what type but called Embryologist earlier and she explained everything. She said you can just get one but it is better to get two so we will do that. Want to get it sorted ASAP as not sure how long it takes to arrive and don't want any further delays when bloods are back. How long did it take for you to be matched?


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh right MadameG I thought it is something that they may disclose. Yes you're right it is a big decision for them, I wouldn't be angry, but I would think "What's wrong with me  " LOL!

How long until the next scan then?? xx


----------



## MadameG

....four more sleeps      xxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Oooooo do let us know how you go on!!     for you!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi everyone, just trying to catch up with everything. Got back from New York this morning and am so tired! Then went to drive over to my family and give them the gifts and we managed to lock ourselves out with no car keys so had to sit and wait for a contractor to drop our keys off 🙈

Barky - hopefully matching will happen this week.

Madame - good luck!

Sm89 - with the Brighton sperm bank we were told that we had to order vials in case one didn't thaw properly and the egg was ready but no sperm etc.


----------



## 2ForJoy

SM89- we ordered 3 vials from xytex- was going to do 2 so we had a "spare" for just incase but then figured it was worth ordering an extra because of shipping.  Thankfully we only had to defrost the 1 so we have 2 left for if/when we can go again.

Hannahdaisy- welcome back!  I hope you had a good trip?  We LOVE NYC, so much so we married over there   I really want to take DS there... he'd love the subway and ferries as obsessed with transport   Did you indulge in lots of yummy food?!  Sorry to hear about the car drama   How's bump?

Barky- you are so close now!  Lister only told me someone was "deciding on me" because they asked fr further info on my education.  She chose me despite no degree etc.

Madam- eeek... 4 sleeps.  How many weeks will you be hun?  Lost track! Sending lots of  

TY for the well wishes... I just want to be better.  I am going to call the neuro dudes 2m and beg for a cancellation.  Last time I called for a gastro cancellation they said they don't tend to run cancellation lists anymore  

Anyone else got any holidays or trips planned for the summer?  I want to go "somewhere" or do "something"! Needs to be UK tho... thinking a few days in Isle of Wight as never been before.


----------



## Sbarky15

Joy the Isle of Wight is lovely. I think i stayed in Cowes but it was a long time ago. We are sun seeksers so tend to go the caribbean but if i holiday in this country i absolutely love the lake district - not sure how far that is for you. Its killed me nkt having a holiday this year but as my nan says "you cant have it all Natty!" Lol. 

Thanks for the reassurance. I hope to hear something soon even if its that someone has turned me down. Its the not knowing that drives me crazy lol. 

Hannah hope NYC was amazing and little baby hannahdaisy is doing well. Not long now til the gender scan Im excited for you! Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks girls, NYC was amazing. I love it too 2forjoy, it was my 4th time there! Ate lots and did sooooo much walking. I didn't want to come home but will be thankful for a little break! We love Brighton and will definitely go there a couple of times this summer. Devon and Cornwall have lots of lovely places too.

Barky - yep, it's next Tuesday and we are so excited. Can't wait to see baby again and to hopefully find out the gender as long as it's in a good position etc. I think baby is doing well, my bump is definitely growing and getting harder.


----------



## KDJay

Sm89 - I think it took about 24-48 hours for me to be matched


----------



## sm89

KDJay - wow that's quick. Hope it is quick for us

hannahdaisy - glad to hear you had a good trip! NY is somewhere I've always wanted to go. Travelled all around Canada, Thailand, Oz, so the US is next on my list   Bet you can't wait to find out the gender. Keep us updated   Have you been thinking of names?

2ForJoy - We had a holiday in June but haven't got anything else booked this year. Wanted to leave diary open as much as possible so there are no further delays but i think once we know when treatment is we will probably book a few weekend breaks. Debating going away for christmas this year too but not sure where yet. How are you feeling now?

Finally caved and called Lister yesterday to chase it up. Just waiting on chromosome bloods and they will contact us when they have an update. Sat down to sort DS last night and partner started worrying that because we dont have bloods what if she is a carrier of something and the donor also is so didnt want to do it last night. Did anyone else worry about this? Lister said as soon as we have CMV to get arranging donor they didnt mention anything about this but she watched a video on one of the websites and is now worrying  Also forgot I have to send latest smear and get blood pressure done at GP so need to make appointment for that.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - ours was quite quick too but can't remember exactly, sure it was less than a week and that was with the main member of staff that does the matching on holiday. We've thought about names but nothing too serious until we find out the gender. We've found girls so easy namewise but not boys! I can't remember the exact order of when we ordered the DS, may have been after blood results because my partner had hers done first and I waited to get mine done because I was worried about them running out in the meantime.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hannah who is the person who sorts the matching do you know? I assume its not Poonam? She seems to do a lot? xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I think I was told that it was Diana, and when it was time for me to be matched it was all down to Poonam as well as all of her other jobs!


----------



## Sbarky15

Do you mean down to Poonam to let you know etc? I have never heard of a Diana. But to be fair if I hadn't emailed myself for weekly/fortnightly updates I don't think I would know anything as I haven't received any phone calls from them. All I know is I am being matched, but I don't know when I was officially signed off to work out how long the matching takes or even if it has started yet. xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I think Poonam did the matching while Diana was on holiday. Oh strange, I don't know why we did and you wouldn't have. I even had to go in once just to have a scheduled meeting with Diana so that she could talk about what still needed to be done and she wanted my smear results.


----------



## sm89

Any more news MrsBarky? Bet it's driving you crazy. 

hannahdaisy yes I was also told to wait for my bloods until my partners came back as they only last for 3 months. I have an appointment at my GP on Monday to get my latest smear results and blood pressure done to send off so I'm going to mention it then and see what they say. They are usually quite good so hopefully they can arrange my bloods for me.

I caved and chased up bloods yesterday. All in except for chromosomes so going to chase that up early next week when we hit the 3 week mark! 

Finally chose a donor so going to arrange that part this evening   Exciting! Just want to get started now


----------



## Sbarky15

Are you CF ones back aswell then sm89?  That's good if so, my chromosones came back a few days after my CF. I'm glad you finally have your donor  did you look at a picture?

Nope still nothing. It's been about a week now, I don't think anyone wants me  hahaha. I'm only saying that because of you lucky lot who we were matched 2 days in lol xx


----------



## sm89

I assume so MrsBarky although they didn't seem keen to specify, just said all back except for chromosomes then reminded me that they usually take 4-6 weeks. I'm still going to chase up early next week though. I am sure you will hear soon. From a recipients point of view, it is probably similar as to the process that we are going through when choosing DS. Just to reassure you we have mulled over our options for 2 weeks, its a big decision. I'm sure you are wanted. Hopefully you will hear soon  

We did eventually choose one with a picture yes. It wasn't a requirement for us and we did look at the list Brighton Fertility Associates sent over but with me being CMV negative there were only one or two suitable and neither really met the criteria unfortunately. So I emailed the SB last night just waiting for a response, if not going to ring them after I've finished work today to arrange. Feels more real now that part is done with. 

This may be a stupid question that nobody can answer but is it completely unrealistic of me to hope for treatment by the end of November at the latest? Really want to get started before the year is over. Bare in mind I have to do a 2 week test run on the meds before the real thing. I assume we are on long protocol based on the documentation the clinic gave me.

How is everyone else doing?   Good luck to you all


----------



## Sbarky15

I can only imagine how difficult it is for any needing DS or DE! Especially DE I suppose as they have less options  must be so hard for them. I shall rephrase - I hope I am right for somebody out there   lol. 

Haha yeah they did remind me aswell when I enquired about my bloods. 

I hope someone can answer you sm89. I was really hoping to get going by September so I don't have to waste my annual leave by doing nothing! xx


----------



## KDJay

Sm89 that's completely do-able. We had our initial appointment at the start of Sep and we were pregnant by the end of December so all being well treatment by November will be fine, has your gp replied yet to the lister that's usually the thing that slows most people down x


----------



## Sbarky15

I hope we all get in as quick as you KDJay and have your luck 

Would you consider cycling again?


----------



## sm89

Thanks for the reassurance KDJay. It is actually my partner's GP that needs to reply as I am carrying my partners egg but shes going to chase it up today to make sure they've replied. I just need to send off my most recent smear results along with a blood pressure test. Binned the letter off my most recent smear so got an appointment Monday morning to get all that sorted and off. And just ordered our D/S as found out donor of choice only had 1 slot left so had to move quick! 

MrsBarky I'm sure you'll be perfect for someone out there. Considering there is a waiting list I can't imagine you will wait long


----------



## KDJay

Sm89 - yes I thought so just get onto them as it's always the last thing to come back. Many of my friends have done inter partner at the lister now and it's always the thing that holds up. 

Mrs barky - we are going to do a fet soon but I'm still undecided if I would share again, it feels different now my daughter is here so it will be a big decision if our Frostie doesn't make it and I might just bit the bullet and pay for a full cycle to ourselves but who knows I might change my mind as inter partner is the most expensive route x


----------



## Sbarky15

That's good that you have some frosties! I can imagine it costing an absolute fortune  x


----------



## sm89

KDJay - Good luck with your FET. FX it works for you


----------



## Sbarky15

The lister have contacted me, hubby needs to do another sperm analysis (which I already knew about), so we sorted out that he would do that when I go down there once I am matched. 

I asked them about whether there was any news on the matching front and she said I didn't match anyone who is currently waiting so they are waiting for more ladies to come through  I think I am in this for the longhaul girls. I didn't think I was too far out the ordinary? Perhaps it's the green eyes


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky would they not offer you anyway incase the ladies arent that fussed about characteristics? I thought they would atleast offer your profile to the ladies waiting...i have green eyes too hun with brown hair and im 5'7 so i dont think that has anything to do with it xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

You sound the same as me to be honest loopy. Im 5ft7 with light brown natural hair. Thats what i thougjt bt she said i am not matching anyone  xx


----------



## bethannora

Mrsbarky - weirdly it took a while for me to be matched too. I suspect it was down to my green eyes. But I know I was lucky in that my clinic offered me out to ladies who didn't strictly match all my characteristics. I've noticed at my clinic, their donor sperm bank doesn't have anyone with green eyes (when we switched to using my DWs eggs, we wanted the sperm donor to have my characteristics) but that didn't stop us picking someone with different colour eyes due to the availability, so I'm sure it will be the same for women picking an egg donor. 

I bet as soon as someone comes along with green eyes, you will be snapped up straightaway! Are they definitely only green? If they have another colour in them, maybe you could ask your clinic to update your profile? I know every minute/day/week seems like a lifetime right now, but as soon as you start, time will fly by X


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you Bethannora.

I have no idea what it is. I suppose it could be my height weight or eye colour. I think weight is more of a personal lifestyle thing than genetic though?? I thought my height was rather average amnd my weight too to be fair incomparrison to my height. I was just guessing green eyes as it is the least popular colour. I come from a family with very blue eyes to be fair but me and my mum have green. 

It could  be anything. I am just speculating. I was quite shocked when she said no one currently matches me so they are waiting for more women. Especially as there is apparently only 2 other women currently donating but a good waiting list for the recipients. 

What clinic are you with bethannora? Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - we started properly on the last day that they were open in December and I guess the ball really got rolling in January, we were matched and ready to go by March so definitely do-able. I've got a few more little dates in my signature. I think ours got held up a bit because we both needed more recent smears. I managed to get mine done fairly quickly but then had to wait about 2-3 weeks for it to come back. In the end we paid for my partner to have hers done privately at the Portland Hospital because you got the results within 48hrs and it was our last thing to get signed off. Oh and also, I had to do the 2 week practice run too and they did that straight away for me in January before everything was signed off, we'd had no smear results, no blood tests back etc. Think I told them at one appointment that my period was due so they got me started just in time.

Barky - that's strange, I always just assumed that they'd be loads of women waiting. I agree with the eye thing if you think it could be that, I'm sure we didn't put one colour down for my partner's, we put a mix.


----------



## Sbarky15

I am regretting it a bit now. Mine are quite a deep greenn so i suppose could go down as hazel as well. Too bloody late now lol  x


----------



## MadameG

Barky you can ask them to put it as an addition. When I donated green eyes were massively in demand! xxx


----------



## KDJay

Mrs barky I wouldn't worry too much I think sometimes they say this just to manage expectations as not too long ago there was a lady on here that had exactly the same response and was panicked (I can't remember her name) but she was matched not long after and then got pregnant.


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky I would try and get hazel added to your list if they are more than one color. I think if they offered your profile to people, considering there are only 2 other donors at the moment regardless of the match I'm sure somebody on the waiting list wouldn't be too fussed about eye color. I do hope you hear soon!   

hannahdaisy - thanks for the reassurance. We've both had recent smears, I just need to get results from my doctor on Monday and send over. They've not offered the 2 week test run to me yet, I was under the assumption that that wouldn't start until my partners bloods are back but I'm going to chase it up again next week. The sooner the better really. How is your pregnancy going? When is gender scan again? Have you got any predictions? 

We ordered our D/S yesterday. I'm expecting I'll get some paperwork before that gets sent to Lister but not sure. Chased partner's GP and they sent the letter back to the Lister on 31st so that should be there now. So it is just chromosomes and hopefully we are good to go!


----------



## Sbarky15

How long does it take for your sperm to get to the lister ladies? Is that a long process or fairly quick? 
xx


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky I am not sure. I completed a form online with the clinic details on as well as my partners name, dob, my name dob etc. So I don't know whether that is it or whether I get sent some paperwork to complete as well. I have sent an e-mail to the SB to ask what the next steps are but haven't had a reply as of yet. Hoping it falls well with my partners bloods coming back so that we can get going with the matching and test run etc. FX  

Have you contacted the clinic about adding to your eye color on the matching form? I'm quite shocked that they wouldn't offer your profile to women on the waiting list regardless of the physical characteristics.


----------



## Sbarky15

No I haven't. Just going to ride it out for a few weeks and see how it goes. They have my photo's so not sure it would make too much of a difference? And to be honest, I don't know the actual reason, they just said I don't match anyone at the minute, I am just speculating that it is green eyes because I don't know what else it could be lol!!! xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - I agree with KDJay, they could just be saying this not to build your hopes up too.

Sm89 - yes, you might as well ask, especially if you know that you have a period coming up soon. At one of my appointments with the nurse I mentioned that mine was due the next day and she went and spoke to Dr Thum to see if he'd agree to me starting and he said yes. Pregnancy seems to be going well, thank you, apart from some headaches and dizziness but the midwife said that's pretty normal. Gender scan is next Tuesday and we're both so excited! Got Brighton Pride to distract me from it over the weekend and then just one more day to wait after that  we're pretty certain it's a boy, but I keep saying to my partner that she needs to remember that it IS 50/50 and we don't actually know! Feel like we'd get a right shock if they say girl now!


----------



## sm89

hannah - I will call and ask. My period is due any day now so probably too late to start the test run this month but if things aren't moving along in a few weeks time I'll push for it next month. I probably wouldn't be able to get up to London now before my period this month. We have Dr.Thum too, he's lovely really put me at ease. I've been quite patient so far but now that we have D/S I just want things moving along! Hope it doesn't take too long to be matched.

Brighton pride will take your mind off it definitely. Bet you can't wait to go baby shopping. I know a lot of people dont find out, I know I'd love the suprise but at the same time would want to be organised and curiosity would get the better of me so I would definitely want to know! 

MrsBarky - Keep us updated if you hear anything. FX for you


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - yes, ask for it next month if you can't get it done this time. Nice to just have it done and to have something else crossed off. I didn't have Dr Thum as my consultant but I think he's quite high up with the decision making, he's signed off some of my prescriptions etc. He did lead the open evening I went to though and seemed nice and funny. We were with Dr Nicopollous who was also lovely, although only had one meeting with him at the start and then have never been in contact with him again!

Oh definitely, after Tuesday (so long as baby participates and doesn't cross their legs!) we will be keeping our eyes out for sales etc. My parents and aunty have said that they don't want to know, but have all agreed that that doesn't work! There's no way that they won't see what we've bought or that we won't say he/she and give it away. Plus my younger sister is coming to the scan with us too and I doubt she could keep it to herself!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies how is everything  my twin boys came last Thursday so a week old already barky I have green eyes it's cos it's summer it takes a while


----------



## Sbarky15

Congrats trina i hope all went well I bet they're beauties.

Oh does summer make a big difference then?? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Trina congrats hun xx

Mrs barky hope you get a match soon hun xx

Sm89 great news on the donor sperm xx

Madame hope your well xx

Hannah daisy hope your well xx

Afm girls I am well and truly annoyed im not starting injections until the end of September and first scan is beginning of october im so frustrated i just want to get it all done so i know where I stand....really feel like i dont matter tbh like it's all about what the donor wants and when and i dont have a say...feeling used and i dont think anyone should feel this way when doing something like this...so sorry for rant xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks loopy. Why have u got to wait that long? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

The recipient has a holiday booked and thats the earliest she can start...just feel like I've had no say in any of it and i just have to do what they want (both clinic and recipient) xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

So even though ive been matched hun you could still be starting before me xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Aww i bet you do i would feel the same. Everything is out of our hands enough as it is. Its a shame that they couldnt offer u to someone who could start sooner?

I doubt it loopy. I got the impression yesterday that it will take a while to match me. How long did u wait in total? Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Trina - congrats! How are you all doing?

Loopy - that's such a shame that you need to wait so long. I would've felt the same way, I was so excited to get started and it would feel disappointing to have it put off for so long.


----------



## sm89

hannahdaisy - at what point in your period do you need to do your 2 week test run? I think it is too late for me for this month, due on any day now and probably wouldnt be able to get the time off work and get up to London but still good to know for next month!  

loopy - What a shame, I would definitely feel the same way. You get all of your hopes up it is natural for you to want to start ASAP. What clinic are you with? You'd think with there being waiting lists they would be a bit stricter on the timings and letting people delay.

Trina - congrats! How are you doing?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - I can't check my paperwork because I'm not at home now, I'm already in Brighton, but I think you started the spray on day 1. You might have a flowchart somewhere with the details for the monitored cycle? Can't remember when I was given it.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky i havent waited long to be matched this time only 2 days but they have had a massive waiting list....but it took 8 weeks before to get matched xx

Hannah I know it's not the greatest as it gives me far too much time to overthink everything...hope you and baby are well xx

Sm89 I with Coventry hun...i honestly thought that the recipient would keep the clinic upto date on their travel plans so that matching would be better for people who are literally ready to go xx

Afm today did not start off very well, my clinic sent me a letter and i got it this morning stating all the dates and stuff and found out I am on buserelin from day 2 not day 21 so i have no idea if I meant to have a bleed or not as i have my baseline scan booked for 2nd October and period is due 5 days after
So looks like I'm going to be on the buserelin for longer this time
Also my OH done a sample and the results are that it has declined following the previous results and they are saying to book a sperm back up freeze as they feel the numbers could reduce further in the future so im wandering if they mean freezing a sample now to use on the day of e.g if the other sample isn't very good
I have done nothing but cry this morning really got to me all of this infertility stuff OH hasn't changed anything so i dont know why his results have declined so much and i feel so bad for him because thats such a hard thing for a man to hear and deal with i dont ever blame him I love him to bits but i know he feels guilty and i cant hide my emotions at how gutted I am to hear the news.....really sorry for the moan guys but i just feel like you all understand how hard this journey is  xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky it took me 7 months at coventry from first consultation to actually being matched and starting treatment xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Bloody hell Loooy you are really going through it right now 

He migjt just be having a bad sperm day!! My husband has done 3 or 4 sperm analysts and every single one has been different!!!! We will have to do another one when we go back the liser because quote a few died after 24 hours apparently - and he has children from a previous relationship!! Once he was also told he had morphology issues, then the next was perfect!! Easier said that done but try not to worry. Wow 8 weeks is a long wait!! Did u have regular updates while you were waiting?? I find the not knowing the hardest part xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky na I didn't have regular updates i phoned a few times at first and then gave up lol xx

All of his samples have been poor which we knew but its just worrying as they are on about freezing it so it really must be bad this could also add another 250 onto the price...it just keeps creeping up...plus I'm going to have to pay for more buserelin aswell as we only get a standard package free at my clinic xx
What drugs does your clinic provide? Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

We dont have to pay for any standard medication as far as i am aware. R u doing the long protocol? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I done the long protocol last time but this way is different it seems even longer and doesn't match up to what I did before just wish they would have bought this up at the consultation so i could ask questions xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy it sounds like you may well be on short protocol instead. At least the buserelin is only twenty pounds or so if you do need more though although rubbish news about the delay. I'd take it as a positive to get your DH into tip top condition - I'd try him on 3 months of proxeed plus and extra vit C/e which is pricey but I do believe it helped us a lot. Make sure baths/bicycles/alcohol is all banned and keep his dangly areas cool too! Sperm is on a 3 month cycle so if he had a few months of stress then that could have impacted it. The freezing will just be a good backup and isn't something to fear. You probably won't need it anyway. Stay positive lovely, your cycle will be here in no time   xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame im meant to be injecting buserelin from 9th september 2nd October which is when i will have baseline scan to see if i can start the menopur does this sound right to you? Just over 3 weeks of down reg before even starting injections plus my period is due 5 days after baseline scan im just so confused...
We haven't got 3 months think we only have 2 so doesnt seem much point in trying anything plus we did the vitamins before and seen no improvement...i just feel lost im hoping to speak to the clinic monday to figure it all out i left them a message this afternoon maybe i will get a phonecall tomorrow 
Hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## MadameG

Ah that seems like long protocol. So my clinic would do around a couple of weeks of buserelin from day 21 followed by a baseline scan (my AF was delayed by around 5 days each time so would be at the tail end of it at baseline). Perhaps you're doing an extra week to get in sync with your recipient? I would check it with your clinic so that you're clear in your mind, so hopefully they'll call you tomorrow. It was pretty busy when I was there earlier  at the very least make sure he is taking high dose vitamin c, e and zinc as they are so essential for making wrigglers. You'll have almost 3 months by ec so worth a shot hun. I'm okay thanks, Arty was measuring a bit behind today but it seemed mainly because he kept curling up into a ball although I do think he is a tad small. Not good for the nerves! xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Madame - how far gone are u now? Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah they are syncing me with my recipient hun but i just feel it's too long and will the buserelin stop my period from coming after I've had my baseline as ben as i will have been on it from day 2 of my cycle? 
Yeah tbf its busy most the time when I've been there 
Yeah im going to get all the regular vitamins tomorrow im just feel really down about this cycle and knowing that this is the last cycle we are doing its really hard
It is worrying isn't it when they measure small but it could just be that he isn't stretched out enough or generally is just a small baby are they going to be keeping a close eye on you? Have you seen arty do any flips yet? XxxxX

Oh Madame is there any other tests worth doing that could improve OH sperm sample? I can't find anything on the internet xxxx


----------



## MadameG

You could have DNA analysis done or you could just go straight to icsi or imsi if you're not already doing so. I would just both concentrate on being healthy and as relaxed as possible with a bit of exercise chucked in too. And both stay as positive as possible as you can, only thing you can do really. I would also highly recommend Helen mcphersons hypnotherapy cd as it gave me something to focus on and we both listened to it every night. It has sections for dr, stims and transfer. Keep smiling lovely  

Yes close eye for sure, I'm under consultant care now at hospital too so lots of plans in place. No flips yet, maybe next week! xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame you wait until you see little arty doing some flips its really good to see them xx

We've done imsi last time do you know if coventry offer imsi I don't think they do...thanks hun i think today has just been alot to take in xxx


----------



## MadameG

No idea sorry. Bed time my lovely, new day tomorrow  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all how are we all doing? 
We had some really bad weather today hail stones thunder and lightning it was crazy 

Hopefully i hear off the clinic monday to get everything sorted and then i can book time off work think I'm goungto have4 weeks off cant bloody wait for that xx


----------



## Sbarky15

How you feeling loopy anything from the clinic yet? xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi mrs barky yeah they phoned today looks like i will have to have scratch on day 21 of the cycle before starting the buserelin as i won't have a bleed once I start that bit i only thought the scratch lasted 1 month....OH needs to do a sample and have this froze for the cycle coming up as his last SA before this 1 he had 93 million sperm and 16 million were good sperm but the last sample he done was only 6 million sperm and only 1 million that were good so his sample has dramatically declined   
She said I may need to get more buserelin but we can check that at the baseline scan and i also need all the funds now by the 2nd of october just not sure how we guna do it with having to have the sperm frozen

Anyway hun how are you? Any news yet? Xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh wow I see what you are saying about the decline. It's all one bloody expense after another hey 50% of my hubbys sperm died by 24 hours after his last sample, so the lister want him to do another one. I need to speak to them actually to see if they charge for another to give us time to save. Do you normally have ICSI? 

Nope no news  

x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah we had icsi last time so we defo know we will be having it again now its an extra 500 quid  plus the frozen sperm oh the joys....thats mad about hubby sperm dying did they give a reason as to maybe why they had died? We don't have to pay for OH sample at our clinic...also his chromosomes haven't come back yet either xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sorry you haven't heard any news it is hard all the waiting around  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

What issues did you have with hubbys first sample? Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

No they haven't said why, they just said they like the survival rate to be more 70% than 50%. They said they're not concerned and think it will still be standard IVF but just want to make sure. I am not sure whether this will cost as we have already had one test for free. If we have to pay I might get it done up here, saves the huge journey. 

The first time they said he had issues with the morphology and the second was completely fine. I have told him he needs cut down on the bloody beer the poor things are confused   he has proven fertility from previous, so not too worried (I hope...) 

Yeah it is hard. I am ok at weekends I don't think about it, but during the week it kills me xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - I hope that you hear something soon. Will be good if you can use the sample for standard IVF. I'm still so surprised about the lack of recipients because I thought that there were lots a few months ago. It's good to know though, because for our next round I think I'll get started extra early. Considering going through EC while I'm on maternity leave and then freezing them if they'll allow that. Makes things much easier as I wouldn't have to keep leaving work etc.

Just to let you know girls, had our scan yesterday and we were right because it is indeed a little boy! There was no denying it, they've given us about 5 different pictures of his bits.


----------



## Sbarky15

Congratulations Hannah!! So happy for you both      

That will be good if they let you freeze some. If they offered it to me, I would accept a frozen cycle but I am not sure many recipients like frozen cycles? When I spoke to Poonam, I ask if there were many women waiting and she said "Oh yes" very reassuringly so I got the impression that there were quite a few x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you!

Well I thought they could even give the recipient the fresh eggs and I could freeze mine? I dunno. I think once the baby is born we'll look at booking a consultation and see what they can offer. Just thought it would be good to be able to do the injections, have the scans, egg collection etc while I'm off. Hopefully won't go back to work properly until the start of the new school year, so September, giving me quite a bit of time. Lets see!


----------



## Sbarky15

Brilliant idea! You might as well while you have the chance, it's hard working it all around work! 

So excited for you have you started to think about names? Nursery colours? All the exciting stuff!!! Oooooh you can buy some cute little outfits now <3 xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

It really is. I'm a teacher too so it means that someone has to cover my class each time I need to leave. That's my ideal situation anyway, I wonder if it's actually possible.

We had girls names, but soooooo stuck on boys ones! We stopped looking ages ago and said we'd look properly once we knew so we can start again now! Unfortunately we're in a one bedroom house at the moment so no nursery, but looking to move as soon as our tenancy runs out. Would love a nursery. Bought some cute little Converse type socks from Tesco last night, very sweet!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

KDJay said:


> Mrs barky I wouldn't worry too much I think sometimes they say this just to manage expectations as not too long ago there was a lady on here that had exactly the same response and was panicked (I can't remember her name) but she was matched not long after and then got pregnant.


I think you might be referring to me! I've got red hair so that really put a spanner in the works when being matched!!! They kept telling me there was no one to match me to. It felt like an eternity before I got matched! I am 35 now and really was convinced that 1st time wouldn't work so was in a hurry to get in as much treatment before the cut off of 36. Turns out I got matched within about a month and a half and now I am 14+4 days pregnant. I only went for my initial consultation in January so in hindsight it's taken no time at all!!! I'm due on 3/2/18 so the whole process from start to birth of baby will only have taken just over 12 months. It's no time at all in the grand scheme of things, just feels horrendous in the moment.


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

HD - congratulations on a boy!  We've got our gender scan on 20/08 so not long now.  We have gone round in circles thinking of names, we have tons for a girl but all boys names offend me at the moment.  We've stopped talking about it as well as we were coming up with stupid names and convincing ourselves we liked them!

I cant wait to start shopping properly!  My other half said I'm not allowed to buy anything till November.  I can't see that happening!


----------



## Sbarky15

OMG Hannah anything converse related would be the first thing that I would buy too - boy or girl!

Beautiful stranger - very weird that you have commented, I was literally reading your comments from earlier this year this morning! You must be psychic. After reading your previous comments, I think I am in a similar situation to you as I do not actually know when the "official" matching process started. They had everything from me on the 19th July, then the nurses had to sign everything off so I don't know how long that takes. So in my eyes, I have been waiting since the 19th July which is 3 weeks  

I suppose it's sods law for you with red hair being a little less popular. I am assuming that my green eyes are causing my delay but who knows! 

Congratulations on your good news though  obviously worth the wait 

xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - glad to hear that things are going well. Did you join the due in Jan/Feb thread? Thank you, make sure you tell us what you're having too. It's so exciting isn't it?! Haha, I think you'll both want to start buying some little bits after your gender scan. I'm keeping my eye out on sales now. Got an email saying H&M have got a sale, not looking for baby things with that one but going to check their maternity bits.

Barky - they're so cute, they came in blue, red and black and then some little stripy ones in there too. Cheaper than the real ones too!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

HD- I've replied over on the other thread


----------



## sm89

CONGRATULATIONS Hannah on your news    Now you can start the never ending shopping.

beautiful_stranger bet you cant wait for your gender scan. Have you got any ideas of the gender?

MrsBarky - still no news? Hoping you hear soon


----------



## Sbarky15

Nope lovely. I emailed for an update at the beginning of the week and no reply yet. Maybe Poonam is off this week. 

Any news on your side?

x


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky I've responded to you on the other thread about the monitored cycle bit.

No I chased up chromosome blood test on Tuesday, no update but I have a telephone consultation for my monitored cycle on Tuesday so Im hoping I can get that going in the meantime so that there are not further delays. We are all up to date on forms now just have one form to complete and send back to sperm bank so that they can arrange delivery. Just want to get a move on now the wait is the worst bit but I'm sure once it all gets going it'll fly by. FX you hear soon


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

From the 12 week scan I've looked up the nub theory and think it's a girl.  I would really like a boy though but I've got a million girls names to use.    I am wishing away the days till we find out!!!


----------



## Sbarky15

Is this your first baby beautiful?

I would secretly be hoping for a little boy too because my family is all predominantly girls. I'd love to give my grandad one male in the family lol. But girls names are definitely easier! x

SM89 - You will probably be matched before me lol! x


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

Yes this is my first and probably last.  I will be too old to egg share again and don't think with a little one I'll be able to justify spending my money on IVF.    It's a shame but I am going to enjoy this pregnancy and do everything the way I imagined so that I don't look back and wish I'd done this or that.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Stranger - I couldn't see the nub on my photos so we went by the skull theory and it turned out to be correct for us. On our photos the skull looked so different from people I knew that were having girls so I was convinced from then! Did you look into the skull theory too?

My family has mostly girls too so it's a bit of a change for us. I was the same though, had lots of girls names that we liked and couldn't agree on boys!


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I have looked at the skull theory and from that I think boy but my mum thinks girl.  I've stopped looking at it now as it was driving me insane!!

I've got 5 boys and 1 girl on my side of the family but 5 girls and 1 boy on the other plus one on the way, gender unconfirmed. For my side of the family I want a girl, for my other halfs side I want a boy.  Either way I'm going to have one or the other.  My nephew (6) said he will love it if its a boy but not so much if it's a girl.


----------



## Newst1

Good evening Ladies,

I'm new to your thread but ive just been reading through all of your stories, I hope you don't mind me joining in. We were matched to a recipient last Tuesday, all I know at the moment is that she has sent back her acceptance forms. I have an appointment with the nurse on the 24th to collect meds and be shown how to use them, apart from that I know nothing about time scales or when we may be starting.


----------



## Sbarky15

Welcome newst  

Which clinic are u with?? Congrats on being matched x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi newst have they not told you anything about long or short protocol? It's exciting to get started you should find everything out on the 24th xx

Mrs barky how are you hun? I've had enough of waiting now feel really emotional as this is our last go...30 days until I start injecting i just need to feel like I'm doing something xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Still the same loopy. I have heard nothing dont know whether my profile has been sent out or what not. Feeling abit fed up about it too having a **** time at work so just need some news now. 

30 days feels so long away doesnt it!! Can understand you being ready to just start now xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I think its bad that they haven't let you know anything hun my clinic have been very good about letting me know that they had sent my profile out and how many ladies were waiting...on our first cycle they told me it could be upto a 6 month wait if not longer and i was matched within 8 weeks and i also have green eyes hun....i would defo email and see how many ladies are waiting and whether or not your profile will be offered out soon xx

Im just really fed up was at my nans today around my cousins little girl who is 16 months old and just the thought that i won't ever have all those experiences ever again was really overwhelming xx


----------



## Newst1

Hi Mrs Barky 😊 I am with the Cambridge clinic. I had my first appointment at the beginning of July so we've been very lucky to get this far so quickly. It's the not knowing what happens next that I hate! Sounds like you're having a rough time of it, I hope things pick up for you soon x


----------



## Newst1

Loopyloo I am going to sound really stupid here, what is long or short protocol. As you can tell, I've been told nothing yet just that we have to meet the nurse on the 24th lol x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Newst basically on long protocol you down reg to prepare body for stimms some people inject or use a nasal spray which normally starts on day 21 of your cycle and I'm sure short protocol is where you start injecting on day 2 of your cycle but ive never done short so im not 100% sure on what happens just know it starts on day 2....doesnt sound silly at all there's alot to figure out on this journey...everything will be explained at your appointment though not long now xx


----------



## Sbarky15

To be honest im just being impatient. I had my first appointment first week of June was hoping to start in September as I have annual leave but its not looking likely  i am from staffordshire but travel to the lister in london for my treatment so it takes alot of planning aswell. 

So many women who have been the lister have been matched in days!  

Wow things have moved quickly for you! Do you like your clinic? X


----------



## Sbarky15

I will be doing the short protocol due to pcos. I have jad to go on the pill ready to sync my cycle with a recipient x


----------



## Sbarky15

I know what u mean loopy its so hard being around other peoples children. I feel it for you. I was at my friends this weekend, one has a 9 month old and the other a toddler. I got sick of hearing "youll have all this to come"


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky i hate that too as we never know what our futures hold on this fertility journey....people always say to me you can concentrate on other things and have nice holidays how the hell does that even compare to having a child....how is a holiday going to stop that longing to have another baby....i know they dont know what to say because its a hard situation but sometimes I just wish people would think xx


----------



## Sbarky15

I know I said to my friends dont offer advice. Dont tell me eveything will be ok. Dont patronise me. Ask me questions so I can talk about it and just listen to me. One friend is brilliant but the other is a right patronising mare. "You wont be bothered about your dogs when you have a baby" we'll see!!!!!!! Lol xx


----------



## kmurph83

MrsBarky I had people say the same to me, my twins are 19 weeks old now and I love them more than life itself but I'm still just as in love with my dog as I ever was before babies. People who got their children without really having to try just don't get it, that's what makes the support from these groups so valuable xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Im so glad you have said that. I have always been a dog lover since a child so very much doubt i would love them any less than I do now. Just have someone else who needs to be a priority. They started my family. She openly admitted that she had her dog cause she wanted a child but wasnt ready!! I had mine because i wanted dogs. People can be so hurtful x


----------



## Newst1

Mrs Barky - Yes the experience of our clinic so far has been good, they told us that it would be six months to a year once the tests were ok so clearly they have exceeded our expectations on that one, I have called them quite a bit though to push things along but that's mainly because I want everything done now lol.

Loopy-loo thanks very much for the explanation, I suppose it will become cleared after my appointment on the 24th x


----------



## Sbarky15

That has really exceeded your expectations then! Wow you have done really well. Is this your first go? x


----------



## Newst1

Yes, this is our first time. We were diagnosed with unexplained infertility almost 4 years ago, we were told to keep trying and it should happen naturally, we were not entitled to any NHS funding as my husband has a daughter from a previous marriage. At our first appointment with the Clinic a couple of months ago we had to take all of our previous test results and straight away she told us that the problem was with my Husbands sperm, he has agglutination which was actually shown on all previous tests but we were never told. Apparently Drs only look for count and motility which were all ok.... So we've basically lost 3 years as its very unlikely to fall naturally with that problem   Although very annoying, we are where we are and am sooo ready to get going with it all x


----------



## Sbarky15

That is really annoying isn't it!! Though to be honest, I am not sure I believe in "unexplained." Surely there must be an underlining reason. 

I am the same. Not entitled to any funding because husband has had a child. It's very mean isn't it. Our problems lie predominantly with my I only have 1 tube and pcos. x


----------



## Newst1

Yes it is unfair, my husbands daughter is 19! So much can change in that time... Sounds like you're up against it though, fingers crossed we all get moving soon! X


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi everyone, 

Hope you are all well and had a nice weekend?

Just a little update from me - I called Diana this morning, she is really nice. I asked for an update to which she said they are in the process of matching me and hope to be in touch by the end of this week. I asked if I had been sent out to anyone yet just to satisfy my own curiosity and she said "we are waiting to see what the recipient comes back with, so should be in touch by the end of the week." I am hoping that means that I have been sent out and that she is not saying that to just reassure me!   

xx


----------



## sm89

Excellent MrsBarky - I've just replied to your message before I seen this post. That sounds hopeful, it sounds like your profile has been sent to someone and they are waiting to hear back from them with a yes or no.   FX for you!  

We went up to Wales this weekend, just relaxed and done a few walks. No update on partners bloods yet, last time I asked they were still waiting for chromosomes but have a telephone consultation for the monitored cycle tomorrow so I am hoping they wouldnt go ahead with that if we werent going to be accepted. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Sbarky15

I hope so and they're not just saying it to reassure me sort of thing? But tbf, how can they be hoping to be in touch by the end of the week because if the lady says no, they won't to call me?? I over analyse everything lol!!

Give them a quick call SM89 just to see if they can reassure you before your phone call tomorrow xx


----------



## sm89

Either way I think it sounds hopeful that they are actually doing something with your profile. FX it wont be too much longer now for you. Unless they think the recipient is going to accept and that's why she has said they are hoping to contact you by the end of the week. FX

I'm going to call at lunch time definitely x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sounds promising MrsBarky  hopefully you'll have some good news by Friday.

We're off for a cervical length scan today because I've had previous surgery done on my cervix and just need some reassurance. Something I've been worried about from day 1.


----------



## Sbarky15

Keep me updated SM89 I am excited for you   

I hope they do call this week now or I will be a wreck come Friday afternoon lol xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Hannah - let's hope so!!

Oh dear, have any of the experts said it is something that you should be concerned about? x


----------



## sm89

Hope it goes okay Hannah. Let us know  

Just called Diana, chromosome results still aren't back but she said to still go ahead with monitored cycle consultation tomorrow so I can get started on that ASAP.


----------



## Sbarky15

Sorry they're not back yet  at least u can check again tomorrow. I think I emailed to see if they were in on a Wednesday and they weren't, then by the Friday Poonam emailed me to say they had come in! As as soon as you CF ones are back the others don't take long. You might even get them at the same time xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks girls, it's just been bothering me for weeks now and I need some peace of mind. Hopefully all is fine and if not then at least we can move forward with something to try and sort it out.

No, they've not really been bothered! My midwife actually ticked no in my maternity notes where it asked if I'd had any surgery done but she didn't even ask me! Then I text her about it because it said to refer to obstetrician and she said it was fine and that they'd check it during scans anyway. At the 12 week one the sonographer didn't say anything and then my midwife said they'd only comment if something was wrong and that she phoned them and they confirmed mine was fine but I just dunno...!

They only check privately from 16 weeks anyway and I saw some guidance that said it's good to go at 17 weeks then at around 21 weeks so might do that to see if anything changes. 

I've seen online that apparently they only give you NHS cervical length scans if you've lost two babies after the first trimester. To me that sounds absolutely awful. So yeah, taking matters into our own hands with this one! Expensive, but needs to be done I think because I just can't get it out of my head. Even if it's absolutely fine it won't feel like a waste of money of anything, will just be a relief!


----------



## Sbarky15

I think it is terrible how the NHS treat fertility/miscarriage issues. 

Its really sad that they won't help you until someone loses TWO BABIES?? That could have been saved if they investigated?? Absolutely awful. My friend had two miscarriages. Understandably when she fell pregnant a third time she was nervous so had a few reassurance scans as a lot of women on here do, and her midwife rollocked her!! 

I remember u mentioning your midwife not asking you about it now u have said. So lackadaisical! x


----------



## hannahdaisy

I know, I'm not sure if that's everywhere or just certain trusts but I've read it quite a few times. I also looked at the NHS guidelines for midwives myself because it came up on Google and I think it said if you've just had one surgery then you shouldn't be referred to a consultant. Shame that they couldn't just offer one scan as some reassurance!

I don't agree with the midwife commenting. With private scans I think it's your baby and your money. If she thinks you're wasting it then so be it! People can tell you that everything's fine but sometimes you just need to see that for yourself.

Ah well. Our scan at Baby Bond was lovely though. First they did an abdominal scan and checked baby, she said not to tell her the gender and she confirmed that it was definitely a boy so that was good! She even showed us a bit of 4D again which I didn't expect so that was lovely. Then she did the internal scan and my cervix was over 4cm. She couldn't see any funneling at all, even when I coughed so she was really pleased with it. I came away feeling nicely reassured and have got some more lovely pictures of baby boy


----------



## sm89

Crazy that they didn't offer a scan but glad you have been reassured that everything is fine Hannah! And some extra pictures of your baby boy too, definitely worth it  

MrsBarky hope you hear this week - let us know if you hear anything  

I have my telephone consultation for the monitored cycle this afternoon, hoping to get some dates so I can book travel and sort the time off work


----------



## Sbarky15

Glad it all went well Hannah   at least that will put your mind at rest for a bit now! 

Thanks sm89 I hope I hear something too lol!!

Let us know how your monitored cycle goes


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all sounds like things are starting to move along for us all

Just a quick 1 girls ive started taking pregnacare and my period is really light this month I bled for 2 days then half a day then nothing until the following morning...should i continue with the pregnacare? Im worried incase this messes my cycles up

Sorry for the me post I just don't want to mess everything up feel like I've waited ages to do this again...we did our fet in february which didn't go well at all so im really anxious to start all this again xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks girls. I think some of the pictures we got yesterday were even better than the ones from the gender scan too so that's a bonus. With the gender scan we got the video though so both had positives 

Good luck with the telephone consultation today, it's so good to get dates into the diary. Be aware that they can change though - particularly with the real one, so just double check whether they're advising that you definitely book travel. I'm thinking back now and I don't know if you can 100% confirm the first date because it's the first day of your period (which obviously can change) but then I think I started taking the nasal spray and that put my period quite behind too. Hard to remember exactly now but I know that the spray is likely to delay your period. Then you had to call them and book a scan once your period actually started and it had to be done within a couple of days, while you were bleeding.

Loopy - I'm not sure sorry, but never heard of Pregnacare messing up periods I don't think. We both took them from January before starting our cycle.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks Hannah ive read quite a few things online about them Messing up periods but its nice to hear that they was ok for you 
Lovely to hear you got some good pictures...i still have mine from nearly 11 years ago now xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh, nothing I'd ever heard of! Not sure what to advise because it's good to be taking the vitamins to get your body ready isn't it? Saying that, maybe I just couldn't tell because of doing the monitored cycle with all of the medication, then taking the pill etc.

Thank you, we need some nice little frames to put them in, so nice to see the change in them as the weeks go along. They are something that all of us will always cherish aren't they?


----------



## Sbarky15

Girls i have had the call i have been matched!!!


----------



## sm89

Yaaaaaayyyyy   Best news I've had all day. So happy for you   What's next?!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news, and it's only Tuesday!  Great feeling isn't it!


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks guys  it's sort of surreal. 

I spoke to Poonam. She said that the nurses will send me a plan through in two weeks, so I suppose I will know more then? 
xx


----------



## sm89

I'm so happy for you MrsBarky! Sure it'll be all go once you have your plan


----------



## Sbarky15

I think I can breathe a little now I know we are starting xx


----------



## sm89

just had monitored cycle telephone consultation. Started nasal spray on day 21 so 26th of August   Partner's bloods still aren't back but hopefully by the time I've finished this monitored cycle they will be. No set dates so can't book travel just going to have to sort it last minute


----------



## Sbarky15

Hey that's good that you have at least one date sorted then!! I often wonder whether I will have that nasal spray. Sounds gross lol xx


----------



## sm89

I know, not looking forward to it. I take a nasal spray for allergies so have to stop that while I take this one. She said I could continue with my nasal spray for allergies and have injections instead but definitely prefer nasal spray. She is going to e-mail me the prescription so I can start ringing around while I wait for it to be posted. At least that is something yes. The first scan will depend on when my period arrives and the nasal spray can delay that so no way of knowing. Thankfully my boss knows and has said I can have last minute leave when needed. If anyone has any recommendations of where to get the medication let me know  

Bet you feel like a weight has been lifted now mrsBarky! You'll be starting in no time


----------



## Sbarky15

I don't think it's clicked yet sm89. I am glad she said the end of the week because I wasn't looking at my phone all morning waiting for a call. 

Sounds like your boss is being supportive. Mine is going to look at the calendar to see what days I CAN'T have   typical... lol. Are you not getting the medication from Lister? xx


----------



## sm89

Yes I bet that was a nice suprise   So your profile had went out to someone! Oh no.... In these circumstances work should be supportive. 

Well with me being in NW it's easier to get the nasal spray locally. She said at my first scan I can get my other medication from the Lister if I want, but I remember people saying on here it's a lot cheaper elsewhere, I just can't remember the names of the places people said to try so I'm looking through old posts now


----------



## Sbarky15

Is that because you have to pay for your own medication?? I take it it will be just your partners that is free? I don't know a lot about it, but seen a lot of women say asda are really cheap because they don't make a profit apparently x


----------



## Sbarky15

I feel like we should all have a ******** or ******** group that would be cool!!


----------



## KDJay

Sm89 Asda is very cheap as they are not for profit but I've heard people mention stork too although I've not used them I might get a quote as we too also need to get nasal spray to start about 24th of this month x


----------



## Sbarky15

Good luck with it KDJay


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky congrats hun so excited for you xx

Sm89 sounds great that you have 1 days in the calender xx

I've heard asda are 1 of the cheapest to get drugs from....i am injecting with buserelin I don't want to do the nasal spray as ive heard it can make your nose bleed....my stimms dont start until 3rd October xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks loopy  Can't believe it's here. I agree with what you have all said, it feels like forever when you're waiting, but looking back it hasn't taking much time at all!

How long after your stimms do you have ec loopy?

x


----------



## loopy loo1017

You normally stim for around 11 days can be a bit shorter or longer though but im sure it was 11 days last time and then you do your trigger shot and it's 36 hours later thatthe eggs get collected so if I start on the 3rd October ec should be around the 16th october it goes quite fast when you are stimming....i felt the down regging was longer and now its even longer this time round its just the thought that you could actually get pregnant as we know it won't happen naturally this just gives you that bit of hope....im not as hopeful as last time as we have had to failed attempts so it's hard to be positive but i just cant wait to start injecting now....sounds terrible doesnt it lol xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Have you had any more information other than being matched? Oh and if your doing short protocol im sure its 4 weeks start to finish xx


----------



## Sbarky15

No it doesnt sound bad loopy. I think this journey makes you negative. 

Not had any other informatuon. Just that the nurses will send my plan within two weeks? Does that sound right??


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah thats sounds about right hun i waited a few weeks for my plan as they have to sync both cycles and figure out the protocol and stuff also they have to to wait for payment off the recipient before they release the prescription well that's what my clinic do anyway but im pretty sure it works simililar on all clinics xx


----------



## sm89

Thanks all.

MrsBarky that sounds good!  

Thanks KDJay and loopy - I managed to get through to ASDA last night £62 for the nasal spray. I couldn't get through to any of the others but I think I might just go with ASDA if its considered to be one of the cheapest for convenience. Need it by next Saturday so don't want to be worrying waiting for a delivery. Just got to wait for my precription to arrive in post.

KDJay when do you start your FET? 

Good luck with your treatment loopy FX for you


----------



## KDJay

My gf has her endoscratch tomo and then start nasal spray around 24/25th , we haven't got the spray yet!


----------



## Newst1

Lovely to read these positive stories this morning, so pleased that you got your match Mrs Barky, I had the phone call on the 1st August, I have an appointment with the clinic next Thursday but I know nothing other than that, good luck to all of you that are starting your stimms. Keeping everything crossed for you all!


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Newst1 

Have your clinic sent you a plan through by email or did they just make an appointment for you to go down there? 

x


----------



## MadameG

Hey girls, short one from me as I know that some of you follow my post egg share journey: we had the devastating news at our 11 week scan on Friday that our little Arty's heart had stopped beating. We are absolutely heart broken and it was a real shock, as we felt that we had almost passed the most risky weeks. I have to have surgery next week as my body won't let the baby go and then we'll be taking a few months to heal. I do still need to answer some of your messages, I do really appreciate the love 💚 It has just been too hard to type the words this week. 

Barky I'm so chuffed for you that you have your match, hold on tight, things get crazy once you start. I have stimmed for around 12 days each time, some ladies do a few days less or more. 

Wishing you all lots of love and luck xxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Cant believe this has happened to you madameg. Thinking of you and your husband xxx


----------



## KDJay

Oh my god Madameg this is so unfair!!! After everything u have been through, I can't imagine what u are going through xxxx sending love


----------



## sm89

MadameG i am so sorry, it is so unfair. Thinking of you at this difficult time & sending you strength xxxxx


----------



## Newst1

So sorry to hear your news Madameg, I cannot imagine how you must be feeling right now, life can be so cruel. sending lots of healing love your way x


Mrs Barky - I did contact the clinic yesterday afternoon just to ask what our appointment would entail and apparently it is an hour consultation with the nurse to be shown how to administer the medication and collect the plan so looks like i'll know more next Thursday. I hate the waiting..... x


----------



## trina123

Madam I'm so sorry   I'm here if you need a chat xx


----------



## djjim22

Madameg - So sorry to hear your news. Definitely thought this was your time, life can be so cruel. Thinking of you.xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks ladies   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sm89

Any same sex couples who've had treatment at Lister - Did you have to pay £335 for sperm storage? I've just had an invoice through as our S was delivered this week but wasn't aware of this cost. I know everything is a bit up in the air and they did say we will sometimes get charged but need to call and check if its right as we are egg sharing. Thought I'd check here first


----------



## beautiful_stranger82

I was never charged for storage.  Although I'm expecting something at some point.  I ordered 2 vials in case 1 was dud but they only used 1.    I assume they are still storing the other in case I need it in the future.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madame - I replied in another thread but  

Sm89 - just going through my online banking to try and check, looks like we did have a payment for £335 so it was probably that. Actually, now I think about it I remember our discussions about how much we were paying for it then to potentially all be used within that month! Luckily we still have one vial frozen though so it'll be paying for that. So yeah, pretty certain that we did pay for that.


----------



## KDJay

Sm89 I would ring and ask I always do that and they are really good at writing stuff off without a fuss, I can't remember if we paid it at the start, I've def be charged it a year on but can't remember what I paid at the start, think I may have but worth calling and querying anyway x


----------



## sm89

Thanks everyone. I think I'll give them a ring just to double check before paying.

KDJay I rang around about the nasal spray (I think it was you who said you'd also be getting it) and ASDA was definitely the cheapest. I got the two for £104. Going to get the rest of my prescription as I go.


----------



## KDJay

That's good Hun. We need to get two too x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hope everyone is ok? 
Is joy about not heard from her in a while??
How are u loopy? 
I go to the lister on the 31st Aug and the plan is to start medixations on 6th sep. All getting very real now!
Thanks for everyones support upto this point xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi mrs barky im ok thanks hun brilliant news that you have an appointment and a date to start medications 👍do you know what you will be starting on? Im should be starting injections on the 10th september xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's exciting Barky - so good to get your plan through.


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi Trina sorry I've not been in touch sooner. 
Bet you are really busy and knackered. Congratulations xx 
I'm still in hospital with the little one had a few complications but he's just getting used to full feeds before he can be discharged.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi all, 

Loopy - not sure yet. I did read my info pack that I had from the lister last night which told me the medications but I have completely forgot what they are! I am going down their next Thursday so should hopefully know a bit more. All I know know is that I should be starting on the 6th September assuming my scan is ok  so we should be cycling at the same time  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all hope everyone is ok

Mrs barky my treatment is postponed for the moment as my doctor has got me an appointment for 2 weeks time with a gynaecologist as every time me and OH have intercourse I bleed and its been worrying me my doctor agrees it shouldn't be happening and has rushed me through an appointment....not sure why my clinic will say but what can i do I can't go for treatment with this hanging over my head....my recipient may not be happy either but I've had to wait for her to have a holiday so hopefully she waits xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Loopy - hopefully they can find out what the issue is and sort it out quickly for you. Hope that the recipient is ok with waiting a little bit longer too as you have for her.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks Hannah im hoping so 2....tbh if they don't find anything then I think it will only be delayed until october xx


----------



## sm89

loopy - hope your doctors appointment goes okay. I am sure the recipient will be ok to wait while you get this sorted, especially considering you have waited for her.

Congratulations Ziggy  

MrsBarky what is next Thursdays appointment for?

AFM - still waiting for partner's bloods to come back. So far it has been 5 weeks and 3 days which is worrying me because i know most people on here got theirs a lot quicker than that, hmm. Sperm was delivered last week, monitored cycle starts Saturday. I did ask whether the matching process could start once blood results were back but Diana has said we have to wait until my monitored cycle is complete. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to match. I really want to have our first go before the end of the year  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks sm89

Hopefully the bloods come back soon and you get to start this year...i feel the same too I really want to cycle this year but if they do find any issues then treatment may not happen until next year which worries me but i have no control over any of this xx


----------



## Newst1

Good morning all,

loopyloo - sorry to hear you have a delay. The waiting is definitely the worst part for me at the moment.

You may remember I had the call on the 1st August to say we had been matched. After waiting a long three and a bit weeks for our appointment we attended yesterday and feel really let down. We were told we'd be collecting meds and plan. Our appointment was over half an hour late and when we got in, she told us the plan hadn't been put together as our recipient hadn't been in touch with dates. Anyway long story short it turns out the nurse had actually been on a two week holiday and hadn't done anything with it. It's 2 hours to our clinic so takes a whole day round trip. Not sure if I'm being over sensitive but...  they told me on the 1st that they advised  me pulling out of a half marathon that I was doing for charity on 9th September and the nurse said yesterday it wouldn't have been a problem, I'm now too close to the run to get the amount of sponsor money required. Just feel it's all a bit shoddy for a private service or am I expecting too much?
Sorry for the rant, I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi ladies,

Loopy I am sorry that you are having to put everything back but your health is more important so let's hope they find what's wrong so that you can get ready for treatment 

Newst- wow it sounds like they're are really messing you about now? It's a shame the nurse couldn't have let you know about her holiday which could cause a delay!  So when should you here any more now?? 

SM89 - Any news?? I have to go next Thursday for a scan and to collect my meds and to teach me how to administer them I assume!!

Sorry to be quiet this week ladies (though I bet some of you are glad lol). Had an absolutely horrendous week at work. Everything that could go wrong has gone wrong. I have been in tears and even woke up yesterday morning at 5am with palpitations followed by more tears due to the pressure and stress. This is so unlike me. I am a worrier but quite a silent one in person. I'm very good at venting on here but quite chilled in person ESPECIALLY about work as tbh, I don't give a sh** about the place. Never in my life have I had a panic attack. 

Really worried about all this is going to affect me now with starting soon. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky sorry to hear things haven't been good for you in work and your panic attack. Have you got the option of taking some time off if you're feeling particularly stressed?

No news from me - Started nasal spray on Saturday and just waiting for AF to arrive this weekend before calling Lister to arrange first scan, I'm expecting it to be late as usually the spray delays period. My partner called on Friday to see if her bloods were back, came off the phone saying she thinks they said waiting to be signed off but doesn't know if they said they were actually back.   Useless this is why I make all of the calls! So calling back today to chase up as it's now been 6 weeks!

Newst you're not expecting too much at all, it sounds like you're getting messed around and that is the last thing you want in this situation. Hope things get sorted for you  

loopy hope there are no issues so you can cycle this year too. It's so hard waiting when you feel like you've waited forever. Will all be worth it

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi sm89, 

I am definitely going to get signed off a bit further into treatment. I am not risking any of that happening again not at this moment in time. Just trying to get as much work done as possible so that I don't drop my colleagues in at the deep end when I am off. 

If you are waiting to be signed off it sounds like everything is back and all good  the Dr's just have to review everything I think then officially sign you off so sounds like good news  get on that phone I am want some good news hahah   

xx


----------



## Newst1

Good morning all,

I hope you all managed to have a relaxed bank holiday weekend, the weather where we live was glorious! We still haven't heard anything from the clinic, I guess I just have to wait and hope that things are progressing behind the scenes. I presume we will be doing long protocol as they gave me the pill whilst I was at the clinic although I haven't been told to start taking it yet. We were also told I would be on Gonal F 125 when the time comes.

Mrs Barky - It sounds like a good plan to give yourself some time off when you are a bit further along. This journey is stressful enough on its own without having to think about work!

SM89 - What does the nasal spray do? I'm not sure that is something that I have been prescribed.

Have a lovely week everyone x


----------



## Sbarky15

Have any of you been signed off before? If so, what should I say to the doctor? I don't want them to put IVF on my sick note. My manager knows what I am doing but obviously I want paid sick leave so will need to get a sick note that will cover it? xx


----------



## Newst1

Is it possible that they could sign you off with stress?


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky - I hope it is good news. I'm going to call at lunch because my partner wasn't sure whether they said the bloods were actually back. It sounds like that to me though so fingers crossed!   I'll let you know when I've spoke to them

Newst - I think I am having the nasal spray because I am carrying my partners eggs. A few of the other girls who have done inter partner IVF have had it but not everyone, so I assume that is why. Hope you hear from the clinic soon


----------



## djjim22

Mrs barky I had time off the first time I cycled and I'm sure the dr just put gynae investigations or something like that.xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks djjm22 - I suppose that would cover me for everything because my plan was to tell my boss that the medication wasn't agreeing with me. Like I said she knows about my IVF, but I am not sure how supportive she would be with me needing time off so it's better to cover myself. When did you get signed off djjim22?

x


----------



## sm89

Just text you MrsBarky  - Called Lister and bloods are back   Just with doctor waiting to be signed off. So now i just need to get through my monitored cycle then we can be matched   I agree I'd go to doctors and see if they can sign you off with stress, the last thing you need right now is stress at work.


----------



## Sbarky15

Waheyy!!! This is the part that sort of annoys me because you just want to ring again to see when you have been signed off. And if matching has started. lol. But as soon as you are signed off I am sure they start the process automatically! Has your partner had to send a photograph in?

I am not sure about stress either because I think they might send me straight to occy health when I go back if it's stress related.  Hoping they will put gynae or medication related x


----------



## djjim22

I'm sure I was off for the whole of it but can't really remember. I did short protocol so probably went off just when I started stimming. Dr was good and just asked how long I wanted off.xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks for that. I will be doing the short protocol too should hopefully be starting meds around next Wednesday! I am planning on going off just before egg collection(ish) xx


----------



## djjim22

That had been my plan as well but ended up going earlier as my head was all over the place and certainly not on the job 😂. Hope everything goes well for you. Short protocol flew over for me.xx


----------



## Sbarky15

I can relate to that! I have been thinking about going off an of next week. But my department is so short staffed at the moment, I am worried about being hounded for being off for a month. I know they aren't supposed to do that, but I know I will get guilt trip calls. xx


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky I wouldn't feel guilty. You've got to put yourself first and it sounds like right now it's quite stressful at work which is the last thing you need. I'd definitely take a few weeks off while you are cycling so you can focus on relaxing.   Partner hasn't been asked for a photograph yet but I assume thats because Diana said they can't do the matching until I've finished monitored cycle. Might just send one in anyway ha ha! I think we're both going to take a few weeks off sick when we have treatment.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hahaha!!! SM89 I have nearly just spat my tea everywhere laughing at that    Don't know why but it tickled me imagining a random photo of someone just popping up lol!!! 

Email her just to see! At least its ready then and she can keep you in mind  xx


----------



## sm89

Haha!!   Diana opening her emails to a random photograph! it made me laugh too but desperate times call for desperate measures!  

I'm going to email her today and ask whether we need to send it in.

I feel really hormonal at the moment, putting it down to the nasal spray but think I'm just being an absolute crank!

How is everyone?


----------



## Newst1

Good morning all,

Starting to feel frustrated now, I was matched a month ago on Friday and still don't seem to be any further forward. It's the not knowing that drives me crazy.

Hope you're all ok! X


----------



## sm89

Newst1 - Have you called to chase it up? I think MrsBarky got her plan pretty quickly after being matched. Hope you hear soon


----------



## Newst1

Yes we went to our clinic last Thursday to collect the plan and it wasn't ready     they then emailed me to let me know they'd be in touch before my next AF which isn't until around 8th sept...


----------



## sm89

Ah yes I remember you saying now. Very frustrating. The waiting is SO hard   I'm now in the position where I can't even be matched until I've completed my monitored cycle which should be by the middle of Sept. Really wanting to cycle before the year ends so praying matching doesn't take too long. How long did it take for you to be matched?


----------



## Newst1

What is a monitored cycle? This is where I wonder if the different clinics have different procedures in place as I was called at four weeks after all of my bloods were back and told that the bloods were all ok and that they had matched me to my recipient where as I think Mrs Barky had a few weeks between the two calls. Trouble is I think everything should have happened like yesterday lol!

I am sure you will cycle before the end of the year, what clinic are you at?


----------



## Sbarky15

I would be frustrated too if I was in your position Laura. I think it's slightly easier for me as I am on the short protocol so no waiting around for AF. 

Dunno about cranky sm89. You had me in stitches yesterday. Kept having visions of Diane just opening an email to a cheesy photo of you captioned "thought i'd send you this in case you need it" lmao!

Sorry - small things. xx


----------



## sm89

Newst - I have to do a monitored cycle as I am carrying and my partner is donating eggs to me so I am technically classed as a recipient. The other same sex couples on here who are doing inter-partner IVF have had to do it but others haven't. It is to see how my body reacts to the medication so that they know the best time for Transfer I believe. I am at the Lister, bloods officially back for my partner last Friday, so just waiting until monitored cycle ends and then hopefully they can get matching.

Haha - Diane must already think I'm a crank, I kept calling chasing bloods and she kept saying we'll tell your partner when they are back. My partner calls Friday and comes off the phone and doesn't know what they meant. THIS IS WHY I DO THE CALLING    Made me laugh too when I thought about it!!


----------



## sm89

Spoke too soon MrsBarky - Poonam has just emailed my partner to say everything is back and we're accepted and to ask for photographs! Going to send them over this evening. She also asked whether sperm had been ordered which is a bit ? considering we had a call over a week ago to say it'd been delivered. She also said I need my screening tests done now. Going to see if I can get them done when I go for my first scan after AF arrives.... Feel excited that there is some movement!


----------



## Sbarky15

Brilliant so at least you know you are signed off! I think that took quite a while for me! xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's good news Sm89, as you say, nice to know that things are moving along.


----------



## Newst1

Good afternoon all,

I hope you are all ok, finally received an email from the clinic today with some proposed dates. Slightly disappointing though as it has been put back by a month. Apparently it is something to do with the recipient but they wont disclose anything further due to patient confidentiality. So frustrating!! It now looks as though I wont start down regulation with Buserelin until 24th October   

SM89- Great news for you, lets hope they get things under way for you nice and quickly xx


----------



## Sbarky15

My goodness newst1 that really has been put back hasn't it! So have you just go to sit tight until you can start down regs?

I collected my meds and had an ultrasound yesterday. Apparently i have plenty of follicles on my left ovary but my right was lazier, though they did struggle to find the right one as it hides behind my bowel  

I have been prescribed something called Overleap 150ml once a day- it's like a pen thingy. Then 0.25mg of cetrotide twice a day then obviously the pessaries. Start the overleap next Wednesday.

Can I ask a question, I probably should have asked yesterday but my mind goes blank, they have told me to stop taking the pill on the 02/09/17 - tomorrow. This might sound really silly, but does that mean that I should still it tomorrow or should tonights be my last one?

Hope everyone else is ok?
xx


----------



## trina123

Mrs Barky today is your last pill cx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you Trina thats a big help. How are you doing? xx


----------



## trina123

I'm ok barky my boys are 5 weeks already xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow thats gone quick! How r u finding life with twins xx


----------



## trina123

The nights can be really bad but getting there still can't believe I have twins lol


----------



## sm89

Hi All.

Hope everyone is well. Just a quick question - AF has arrived so I have my first scan for my monitored cycle on Wednesday. Can any of the ladies who have done the monitored cycle let me know what is payable on the day? I forgot to ask on the phone this morning


----------



## Newst1

Good morning all,

MrsBarky - Sounds like things are moving along nicely for you now, how exciting!   Do you have an estimated date for eg collection yet?

SM89 - Glad to hear that things are now progressing for you, good luck for your appointment on Wednesday.

Trina123 - Congratulations on the birth of your twins


----------



## Sbarky15

Hope you get your answer SM98!

Hi Newst my estimated EC date is the 20th September. I am currently waiting for AF and start my meds on Wednesday! xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - I think they ask for the £400-500ish, can't remember how much the monitored cycle was. I didn't have the bank card I needed with me so they just sent an invoice in the post instead.


----------



## sm89

ah MrsBarky that is so soon how exciting  

Thanks hannah. Yeah i think I remember it being £580. Will take my card with me anyway. Freaking out a bit at an internal scan in the middle of a period but I'm sure they do it all the time.

Thanks Newst - remember you saying you start your meds October time. Bet you can't wait to get going now.


----------



## hannahdaisy

I was the same but it was absolutely fine. She put the curtain over and did something on the computer while I got ready and there was a bin there to get rid of the tampon or pad etc if you needed to. She was really nice and understanding about it. I had Erika for that one.


----------



## Sbarky15

I know it's all getting a bit real now. Never thought I would be excited to start stabbing myself lol!

Hannah do they give you your trigger shot on the day they want you to take it? I have had everything but that I think? xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

We were really excited too, then when it actually got to it and my gf had to do the first injection it was a bit scary and she had to psych herself up a bit. At least they're a nice tiny needle.

She was given a prescription for the trigger once she started having scans I think, at some point during stims.


----------



## Sbarky15

Great I just wanted to make sure they hadn't forgotten! AF has arrived today so I am all ready to go tomorrow!! xx


----------



## sm89

Good luck starting your meds tomorrow MrsBarky!


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you lovely <3 xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all 

Mrs barky yay you start tomorrow how exciting xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx

Afm well I had hospital and they told me I have cervical ectropion which is where the inner cervix protrudes out onto the outer cervix im just waiting for an appointment to have a colposcopy done which should sort things but unfortunately I won't be able to do treatment until after Xmas as i won't be ready until end of October the earliest and my clinic isn't open for scans in December...i feel really bad for my recipient though I won't mind if she wants to be matched with someone else id totally understand xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I'm glad you have your answer finally but sucks about the delays for you! Must be a weight off your shoulders still xxxx

Barky sometimes you have a non hcg trigger depending on how you've responded to stims, which is likely why you haven't been given one yet. Exciting day tomorrow for you xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks ladies I am quite excited. Going to do it tonight after tea.
Glad u finally have answers loopy. Hasnt your recipient already had a successful cycle from you? Sorry if i am getting mixed up. 

How are u madameg?? Xx


----------



## sm89

MrsBarky How did your injection go?

loopy - It's a shame you have to put it back but I'm glad you have some answers. Hopefully your recipient will understand 

Madame - how are you doing? Hope you are okay 

AFM - Scan yesterday went fine, I dont know what I was so worried about think the idea of a scan in the middle of period freaked me out! I had Erika and she was lovely but she did concern me a little as she could see something on the screen and said it looked like a cyst structure but was most probably my bowel muscle. She looked for ages and in the end said she was pretty sure it was my bowel muscle. Now I can't stop thinking about it. She did measure it and said she'll check again when I go back next Wednesday. Other than that was fine nasal spray has worked so I picked up prescription for Progynova and started them yesterday. Back for another scan next Wednesday to check my lining and if its over 7mm I start next medication which is the cyclogest.

Hope everyone else is okay


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hope the first injection went well Barky 

Loopy - hope it all goes well and that it works out, whether with this recipient or a new one.

Sm - I'm sure it'll all be fine. At one point they saw something on one of my partner's ovaries I think and just said they'd check next time. Good to hear that the medication has been working.


----------



## sm89

Thanks Hannah I hope so. I'm just going to mention it next Wednesday so that it can be double checked. How are you feeling?


----------



## Sbarky15

Done two injections now! They're ok but it takes me while to build up the courage to actually put it in lol xx

Is everyone ok? It is very quiet on here atm x


----------



## Newst1

Get you Mrs Barky! You'll be a pro before you know it   I have a massive phobia of needles so I am dreading that part. My AF arrived today, I've never been so pleased to see it lol. We are bang on track. Just one more AF to go then I think we will finally be getting somewhere.

Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## Sbarky15

Glad your af has arrived Newst1  everything is on track for u now then!!

Hope everyone is ok??

I had my first monitoring scan today. My follicles were still small but they could see plenty of them apparently. My lining is perfect. They have upped my dose from 150ml to 225ml - should i be worried or is it normal they they are not to size yet? None of them were 10mm yet (im sure thats the measurement she gave) lol. 

I have to go back twice this week for further monitoring. 6 hours worth of travelling PER DAY here I come!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - I'm good thank you. Had my 20 week scan about a week and a half ago and it was great to see baby in so much detail, even showed us his nostrils! Hope everything is going well with your meds etc.

Barky - I think it's pretty normal really, think it can be quite quiet at the start and then suddenly they all grow, especially as they've upped your dose too.


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Hannah. I hope so. Its made me worried now but at least i havent got to wait long to find outif uping the dose has helped. 

Hannah, can I ask how u were after ec and transfer? As u know i have a bit of journey, will i feel ok to walk to the tube station or to get a cab?? Im worried about the journey especially after (assuming we will get there) transfer. Do t want anything falling out or dislodging haha!!


----------



## MadameG

Barky stimming wise anywhere between 8-16+ days is normal. I've been around 12 days each time. You trigger at around 20mm, so you're definitely not behind at all  definitely get a taxi after, or stay somewhere close as you're likely to feel yuck after ec (you're at lister aren't you? They use a GA I think). After transfer you just take it easy, so a slow walk will be fine, the embies can't fall out, they are in between layers of womb lining xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - I didn't have the EC, it was my partner, but she was a bit up and down. She was groggy when she came up, then perked up a bit to eat the food, then was sleepy, then felt a bit sick. We were open to possibly getting the tube back but when it actually came to it we ended up getting an Uber the whole way back and she slept for the whole journey.

Transfer was completely different though. I get what you mean about the falling out, I actually commented on that and was worried because they made me go to the toilet straight away in the room while they waited outside and I was so nervous! The best thing I heard was that it's like a grain of sand in a jam sandwich, not going anywhere  I had a progesterone blood test and then walked to Victoria station for a McDonalds (heard it was meant to help implantation haha), then went straight back to work for the rest of the day. I didn't like rushing to the station though, I was the same and felt like I didn't want to dislodge anything even though I knew I was probably being silly!


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Mademeg. Yeah i am with the Lister.  I have just done my 7th injection so tomorrow will be day 8. Very intrigued as to what i will see. How are u feeling lovely?

Im glad you understand hannah lol! I know it wont fal out but i suppose its in our nature to just want to protect it lol. Oh 
of course it was your parner. Duhh!! Im not looking forward to it at all. As ufits not stressful enough without the travelling i really underestimated it. I love the lister just wish i lived closer lol. My paranoia has now moved towards the travelling affecting my chances of success. Surely not when lots of women go abroad! Xx


----------



## MadameG

One of the doctors at my clinic draws a diagram to show they can't fall out as so many women panic   we are not alone! 

Barky have you had anaesthetics before? It's pretty common to feel sick after and you have a long way to go, could you get an air bnb or travelodge? My first ec I was very sick and there was an accident on the m4 bridge. Took me 3 hours to get home and it was awful. Not wanting to make you anxious but I don't want you to end up in a tough situation! Some ladies feel perfectly fine though xxx

I've really been struggling and a real mess. The last few days I've felt a little stronger, hoping balance will return in time xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Yeah I have had GA before for my laps. I know it wears u out i just hate being away from home lol. I have 2 pooches amd hate leaving them Lol! 

I really cant imagine how you must be feeling. Your heart is broken and you are grieving u must let it take as long as it needs to before you recover. Sounds like u have an amazing hubby for support. Xxx

been for scan number 2 today. Follicles still small  they can see three good sizes. Apparently theres plebnty there theyre just diddy. I am being scanned again friday and them next week ill have two scans too!!!! Bit of a pain i was only hoping for 2 or 3. Start cetrotide tonight. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Barky   xxxx

I'm scanned roughly every other day when stimming, travelling is a bore but it's much better to be monitored. I'm sure your follys will have a growth spurt soon, everyone responds so differently to the drugs so the first cycle in particular is a bit of a step into the unknown. Fingers crossed for the next scan xx


----------



## sm89

hannah - glad to hear everything is going well. How exciting for you 

Madame - Can't imagine how you must feel but happy that you're feeling a bit stronger now. Make sure you take time to look after yourself.  

MrsBarky - How are you finding the injections etc so far? How often are you up at the clinic?

AFM - Another scan yesterday. Showed my lining was 8.3mm so they were happy with that. Meds are working well. Finished the nasal spray last night and started the pessaries this morning. Back for a blood test next Wednesday and if my progesterone levels are okay that is the end of my monitored cycle and I meet with Diana to discuss next steps. Hopefully they can start matching us then. I've been fine on the meds so far except for Saturday had a really bad headache and felt a bit nauseous. Can't wait to start hope they match us quickly


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madame  

Sm89 - that's good. It's a relief when the monitored cycle goes well, now just waiting for the matching to start


----------



## sm89

Hi Girls does anyone know if missing a progynova tablet causes any issues? I missed yesterday lunch time and only realised when I was taking my night time one so didn't want to double up.


----------



## Newst1

Good morning Ladies,

Sorry I have been a little quiet, its been a manic week! I hope you are all ok.

SM89 - Unfortunately it is not something I am familiar with, its probably worth calling your clinic to check x

MrsBarky - Please to hear things are moving, Its a good sign that they can see lots of follicles, I am sure they will be growing soon x

Hi to HannahDaisy and Madameg  

I started some acupuncture this week, which is brave of me as I am very needle phobic. Thought it might help.... Has anyone had reflexology during IVF? 
We received our updated plan this week too, we are long protocol - starting buserelin down regs on 26th October.

Have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi ladies i hope everyone is well.

Sorry for the lack of personals but i just wanted to let u know that I think it is game over for me. Day 10 of stimms and still only 3 follies to size. They are going to reassess me on Monday. They have put me on menopur now but still only 225ml. I think the cycle will be cancelled. Im heartbroken for me and my recipient. Xxx


----------



## Newst1

So sorry to hear that MrsBarky - Keeping everything crossed for you over the weekend. Let's pray they start growing! Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you. Im not holding my breath now. Think i have been understimulat3d because they were so scared of over stimulating me with having such a high amh. Gutted x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Mrs barky i am so sorry hun ive been following how you have been getting on.....hope monday shows good things...my any is nearly 35 I think and they put me on long protocol and I also have polycystic ovaries...big hugs xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Barky keep the faith hun that those follies do some serious growing. And if not, you can likely restart after a bleed. Not over till the fat lady sings as they say. Are you eating plenty of protein? Xx

Sm89 one normally isn't an issue so don't panic. Plus it's only a mock cycle right? So you will be like a pill hawk on the real thing  xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you all. Perhaps im not eating as much protein as I could do. I have just had some emergency acupuncture as I have gotten myself that worked up. The lady has told me to go again tomorrow aswell so think i will just to see if it helps any. 

Thank u all. Loopy hope you are well?? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Mrsbarky - please don't feel bad for not eating your own body weight in protein! A healthy & balanced diet is best. During stimulation some ladies can get OHSS - this causes your albumin levels to go a bit crazy & its this that causes the swelling (in your tummy, ankles etc) as fluid can leak. Weirdly the swelling has nothing to do with ovaries full of follicles, despite popular belief. You regulate crazy albumin levels through a high protein diet. That's why ladies are told to eat a lot of it - it doesn't increase the egg numbers. Undoubtedly extra protein will help the quality of the eggs but I promise it has nothing to do with producing more. You are doing everything you can do, just sometimes unfortunately your first cycle is a bit of of a test to see how you respond. I know we've spoken already, but you're not out yet. Come Monday, as is typical with ladies with PCOS, they might all suddenly grow. We all have our fingers crossed for you. And like I said, I was cancelled on my first cycle & then responded much better to the next 2 cycles as they learnt so much on my first. So, if worst comes to worst, it won't have been for nothing, and they will change it all next time & you will have a bumper crop. I've been there and I know how terrible you're feeling, I promise I do. Treat yourself this weekend. Huge big hugs X 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well! 

Madameg - as always, a huge big hug to you too my lovely X


----------



## Sbarky15

Bethanora you're awesome. Thank you xxx


----------



## MadameG

Sorry Barky I think I made you feel bad with the protein comment, as Bethan says you don't need to go crazy  stay strong over the weekend and hopefully Monday will bring fab news. The menopur may well make a big difference and be what your body needs  xxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck for Monday Barky, I definitely wouldn't give up hope just yet.

Sm89 - I forgot my midday one quite a few times, even during the real thing, because it was usually a busy time being at work etc, especially as you had to take it up to 12 weeks but I just took it with my evening one or even just half hour-an hour before sometimes because some clinics have their patients take all 3 tablets in one go so I figured it'd be ok on the odd occasion. I'm sure you'd have enough of the hormone in your body from all of the previous ones anyway that just missing one would be ok. If you're ok with an alarm going off at work then do that. That's what I did for the nasal spray because I knew it was really important that it was taken at the correct time.


----------



## sm89

Oh no mrsBarky gutted for you. Will keep fingers crossed that it doesn't get cancelled for you. The new meds might help your follies grow a bit better. 

Madame your right I won't worry and just make sure I don't miss 1 on the real thing. Mock cycle is all over on Wednesday feels strange to not have anything at the end. How are you doing?


----------



## MadameG

How did you get on Barky? X


----------



## hannahdaisy

I've been wondering the same thing!


----------



## Sbarky15

Not good news ladies its been cancelled  x


----------



## Newst1

MrsBarky- So sorry to hear your news   Sending big hugs your way, have they given you any idea why they think it has happened and when you might be able to start again. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Sbarky15

Just under stimulation i guess. They were so worried about overstimulating me with my high amh that in the end i just had 3 dominant follicles and the rest were on strike. They were there but they didnt grow. I was devastated yesterday managed to hold my tears through the train journey and then had a good blart when i got home. I keep trying tell myself that its not the end of the world but the pessimist in me thinks im never going get enough to share. 

The consultant that spoke to me yesterday ws awful. I dont remember his name but he had no time for us. Kust asked what we want and if we have questions. My head was in the shed i had a lot of questions but couldnt piece them together.  So i left feeling worse and completelt abandoned to be hones and cant help but feel its because i said that keeping them all wasnt an option.

He refused to trigger me because of the risk of multiples. He also said that I would need to speak to me own Dr about whether the recipient would want another go so i need to wait til that happens until i know about whether i will be matched again!

Basically just got to wait for a bleed now then I should know more.


----------



## MadameG

Oh Barky I'm so sorry lovely, what a rubbish, annoying, pooey outcome!   Please don't lose faith honey. IVF really is such an art sometimes and on paper you were so prone to ohss that they needed to tread so carefully (believe me, ohss is very frightening and I had it better than many ladies on here). It might be that you need something more like menopur from the start or a combo of drugs or long protocol, so many different options. Hopefully your recipient will be happy to wait for you as it's a big decision to choose a donor. Can you get a follow up booked in now so that you have at least a mini plan? For now, chocolate and wine should be order of the day. Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh Barky that's rubbish to hear. Horrible to hear that you weren't happy with the consultant chat either. Hopefully they've learnt from this cycle and they'll adjust the meds for the next go.


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Madameg  i have a feeling i migjt need the long protocol. Frim what I can gather, smaller follicles can go into follicle arrest and the dominat follicles take over on the short protocol. I did seem to respond better to menopur, but the domiamt follicles took it all! They just got bigger and bigger my poor small follies lol.

Oh dear have u had ohss? Were you in hospital?

Thanks Hannah he just didn't seem i terestes at all. We waited over an hour to see him and I bet we were with him for under 2 minutes it was literally that brief. If i had been offered it i would have donated the three follies.

Hope you are all well


----------



## bethannora

So sorry Mrs Barky. Like MadameG has said, IVF is definitely an art - there are so many different way of doing it, and you just have to find what is right for you. That's why this cycle won't have been a bust - they will have learnt so much about how you respond, and will make changes for next time. Just because you only had 3 this time, doesn't mean you won't get more than enough to share next time. There are so many stories of women on here, like myself, who had a cancelled first cycle and then got loads the next time. 

But for now, I get it, it's tough & you are allowed to be angry and upset. Huge big hugs x


----------



## Sbarky15

I was going to message you bethannora!

I think I am more scared than anything that it wont ever work. What did they change for you? I was on the short protocol, started off on 150mg ovaleap, then upped to 225mg. Then they put me on 225mg for the last 3 days. It did nothing to my smaller follies, just made the bigger ones bigger!! Lol x


----------



## bethannora

On my cancelled cycle I was long protocol & 150 menopur. On my next cycle they changed it to 300 gonal f (so they changed the drug & dose) & I got 12 eggs. On my third cycle they changed it again to short protocol & 300 gonal f. It's ever changing! I got 13 eggs that time. So for me, it was the drug & dose that needed to be changed, not necessarily the protocol.

My recipient stuck with me & waited until I was ready to start again, so I didn't need to wait to be re-matched again. I imagine as it's such a huge thing to choose a donor, that most women will want to stick to their original choice. Plus your recipient will have been told by the clinic that this cycle was just bad luck & has no bearing on the outcome of your next cycle. My AMH is so much lower than yours (it was 27.8 when I did those cycles) so I think you will surprise yourself, and your recipient, on your next cycle.

To give you a timeline, on my first cycle I took my last injection on 7 May, the cycle was cancelled on 8 May, and my withdrawal bleed started 13 May (it was very light). My periods were unaffected, so like clockwork my next af arrived on 13 June. I then started the BCP that very day & then started suprecur on day 21 (3 July). So you will be surprised how quickly you can start again, although I know every day you wait seems like a lifetime in this game. 

Will you have a follow up appointment before you cycle again? I think you have full right to ask for one. Just explain that you weren't in the right head space to gather your thoughts yesterday, and you would like/need some questions answered. Then just make sure you write them down, take them in with you, and write down the answers as you receive them. That's what I always do as my memory is shocking. I have even contemplated taking in a recording device, but haven't stooped to that just yet!

Message me anytime if you need any advice x


----------



## Sbarky15

See none of this was explained to me. I was just told to call when i bled? So I take it i will have a withdrawal bleed before I have another period then??

I wanted to talk about the long protocol but I have a feeling i probably wont be allowed because of my amh. The short protocol seems a lot more rushed than the long and I just have a feeling i will respond better to that! My dominant follicle are greedy.

Haha taking in a recorder i like that it made me giggle lol.


----------



## bethannora

Some clinics will start you from your withdrawal bleed. I think this is just a term, but by all accounts it's a period. Lots of women do back-to-back cycles and have success. It's just that all clinics are different - some allow you to start straightaway, some make you have one bleed & some make you have 2 bleeds. It's mostly down to their preference, and not necessarily science. 

A lot of clinics, mine included, will always start women with high AMH on long protocol. So there's no reason why they wouldn't allow you due to your AMH. But you might be like me anyway - and just need to start off on a different drug & dose, and that's the only change you need. 

My wife has a crazy high AMH (over 69) and she responds brilliantly to short protocol. Everyone is different and unfortunately there is no 'one rule fits all' with regards to PCOS etc, so don't panic too much into what you read online. Just remember that your success means as much to the clinic too (with regards to their success rates that they are duty bound to report) so they will honestly want to get you pregnant just as much as you want to be pregnant.

If I were you I would phone your clinic to ask for an appointment, or to ask the receptionist to read your file & see what your consultant has suggested your next protocol will look like.That might give you some answers x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi everyone. I have had an email amd we can basically go again once I have had my period.  My recipient is happy to stick with us too which i am overwhelmed about. I hope I do her proud next time  they also apologised for rushing us out after we waited an hour so I am with that  xx


----------



## bethannora

Fantastic news! x


----------



## Sbarky15

Just like you said


----------



## Newst1

Fantastic news Mrs Barky, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks newst it looks like we may cycle together after all xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky I'm doing a little happy dance for you   xxxxx


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies


I was accepted a few weeks ago now but had to find a sperm donor which took me a few weeks to choose someone, I know that the sperm was shipped from the European sperm bank today so hopefully the Lister will call me this week to say it has arrived and that they will then begin the matching process!

I was hoping to start next month, fingers crossed  

They told me matching should only take about a week, but from what I've read on here it can take a lot longer!! feels like its been such a long process already, my first visit to the Lister was in June!

I think the Lister has been great when I have been there but not so great when I'm not, feels like being kept in the dark, had no advice on what I should be doing to prepare myself or any rough dates to when it will all go ahead.

Started taking DHEA a few days ago, not sure if I should be, wasn't told too but did read it on the Lister's website somewhere that it can help. Anyone else taking this? 

Kirsty x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Kirsty 

I agree about the Lister, theyre not the best communicators I have come across.

I think itbwas about 4 weeks for me to be matched but i know ladies on here that were matched in days! I started on June too, just standard IVF and have just had my first cycle cancelled so onxe tou are matched thinhs do move along really quickly 

Ha thanks Madelameg that made me smile


----------



## KA33

Hi Mrs Barky, Glad I'm not the only one who feels the same about the lack of communication with the lister, it's probably the same for everyone! Great to hear that they will let you try again, I'm really hoping that if it don't work this time then I can go a second time, I wonder how many time they let you do it?!

I just can't wait now for the matching to at least start. 

Do you have to go on the pill for a whole month before you can probably start treatment? That's another thing I read, I hope it's not that long, really want the whole process over by November, don't want it to clash with Christmas lol

I wonder if I will get the call today that the donor sperm has arrived, it says 1-2 days, so possible!!

Kirsty x


----------



## Sbarky15

I think you get three goes but I assumed thats if you actually make it to egg collection whereas i didnt as I was under stimulated.

No they can be terrible! Never answer calls, dont call back or respond to emails but i suppose their results speak volumes.

I started my pill as soon as I knew my bloods had come back ok. I would start that wjenever you are ready to.personally x


----------



## KA33

Thank you mrs barky, thanks to your last message I Decided to call the lister to find out about taking the pill, turns out they want you to start taking it up to day 5 of your period and turns out I'm on day 4 so I can start taking it from today, I never knew any of this so would have had to wait until next period which would have delayed treatment.

Just got to sit tight now and wait to be matched!!

I asked about the DHEA but they wasn't too sure, just said that it won't do no harm and it's up to me!?
I'm going to reduce my dose as currently taking 3 pills a day and the bottle only says take 1 a day so that's all I am going to take, is anyone else taking some  kind of supplements?  

I feel like I'm getting sucked in and could end up taking too much, I'm taking pregnacare conception along with evening primrose oil and the dhea, now the pill and not sure if I should take aspirin? As I took this on my last ivf journey years ago. Also heard coenzyme q10 in good to take. I'm so confused🤔

Kirsty x


----------



## sm89

Hi Kirsty  

We're also having treatment with donor sperm and if I remember correctly we got the call about 3 days after the shipping date to say it was there. Matching like you said for some on here has been 48 hours others has been weeks so just depends. I've just had my bloods done today so they're with the doctor to be signed off then we're just waiting to be matched too  I'm also hoping it doesn't  take too long as wanted to get going before Christmas. 

We had same issue with the pill, I got the impression today that my partner (same sex couple) shouldve already been taking it but no one had told us so only picked it up today. Hope it doesn't delay things too much  

Hope everyone else is well, Still made up for you Barky that the recipient is staying with you!


----------



## KA33

hi sm89

Did you end up going with European sperm bank or xytex? We chose a donor from European sperm bank in the end, although thought the customer service was great with xytex. Its such hard job picking a donor, there was hardly anyone that matched my husbands characteristics or my son as he looks so much like his dad. 

started the pill today, bit worried though as they have also had me on thyroid medication and I just read online that the two drugs don't work well together!

I hate all this waiting around, I just cant stop thinking about it all now so just want to get on with it!

kirsty x


----------



## sm89

Hi Kirsty,

We ended up going with London Sperm Bank, however our donor was an overseas one from the Seattle SB which works with London. We paid for a subscription on the Seattle site so that we could see a childhood photograph of the donor and get the full profile, that option isn't available on the London site even though they have some of the Seattle donors on there. Different situation for us as we are two women but I can imagine it being difficult. We did also match up characteristics as best as possible, that was the most important factor for us over everything else. 

I'm just waiting for a bleed now then I start the pill on day2. Got to try and sync me and my partner up and as I said just waiting to be matched. I'm the same, we first went to the clinic the middle of July which is only 2 months ago but I just want to get things moving. Have you been asked whether you have any near travel plans yet. I got asked yesterday but have made sure not to book anything so that there can't be any further delays


----------



## KA33

That's interesting, our donor was also from the Seattle sperm bank, we could be using same sperm donor lol

Even though we went through the European sperm bank there partners with the Seattle sperm bank, I didn't know the London sperm bank also had sperm from Seattle sperm bank, I wonder what the connection there is?! 

I never bothered looking at the London sperm bank as was told by the Lister that they hardly had any donors and when I looked online I couldn't see any donor profiles.

Did you still need to pay for a pregnancy slot? We did, but I don't understand it as if we went with xytex then we wouldn't need one and our donors originally from America anyway!!

I'm hoping to get the call to say its arrived by Friday!

kirsty x


----------



## sm89

We could be! Strange isn't it. Except for ours I think I took his last UK slot so it's not likely but imagine if we were! I didn't know that the European bank had some of Seattle donors on there.... Strange! Yeah the information is limited, I looked at all of the profiles on the Seattle website and then spoke to them about the donor I was interested in and they told me he was already on the London site and gave me the reference etc to search. We were limited as I am CMV negative so could only have a CMV negative donor. I didn't pay for a pregnancy slot they didn't ask but I did take his last UK slot. They said that if it didn't work and I wanted to use the same donor again I needed to get intouch with them ASAP to keep my slot so I think for London Sperm Bank its included in the price.

Fingers crossed you get the call soon.... are you then ready to be matched?


----------



## KA33

We also took the last uk pregnancy slot with our donor, also our donor is cmv positive, so we don't have same donor then lol

Yeah they said the matching process would begin as soon as the sperm arrived, I did all my paperwork and bloods ages ago.

How many vials of sperm did you purchase? we went for the very last 2 he had, so hopefully only 1 is needed this time round and if it don't work then the lister will let me egg share again and wont need to pay for the donor sperm again, so be cheaper.

It cost us more money for an American donor, we paid £1,638 for just 2 vials including pregnancy slot and delivery, was it cheaper with the London sperm bank?

kirsty x


----------



## sm89

Not the same one then   

Only the 1 although he does have more available for us to purchase. I might purchase another next month before treatment it's just at the time I didn't have the money and with it being only the one slot left and our heart set on that donor we just went with it. It still cost us £1100 for the one, with slot and delivery. A few girls on here went with Brighton and they're quite a bit cheaper I think.

Looks like we'll be getting matched around the same time then


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining you...so I'm hoping to egg share on my next cycle, how long did it take for you Chromosone/HIV HEP B/C etc bloods to come back please? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Newst1

Hi Audiprincess - welcome, it took four weeks for our chromosome tests to come back. I think they usually say to allow up to 6 weeks.


----------



## Audiprincess

Thank you Newst it will have been 4 weeks on Tuesday so hopefully not much longer to wait til we can get started   xx


----------



## Newst1

I got the call on the 1st August to say the tests were all confirmed ok and we had been matched. I start down regs on 26th October. What clinic are you with? X


----------



## Audiprincess

Thank you lovely, I'm with Shrewsbury, I've already been matched within less than week so I was really lucky as was told it could take months! Really can't wait to get started again and hoping like many others on here its before xmas xx


----------



## sm89

Hi Audiprincess, it took just over 5 weeks for ours to be back. Good that you've been matched while you wait. Our clinic doesn't start matching until bloods are back and have been signed off with doctor. Are you just waiting for your plan now? Exciting


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi all, 

Sorry I have been quiet. I had last week off work following on from my cancelled cycle and I don't find FF very user friendly on a phone!

Hello and welcome to the new ladies who have joined xx


----------



## sm89

Hope you're feeling a bit better and recharged after your week off MrsBarky  . FF is terrible on a phone unless you're on wifi. I just get re-directed to ads otherwise!


----------



## Audiprincess

Sm89 thank you, just got to sign consent once bloods are back (as long as everything ok) then they'll schedule us, was hoping it would have been before end of October as that's when meds expire that I've already got from cancelled cycle last year so was hoping recipient could have had a cheaper cycle 😊 It's going to be hard 'throwing out' £600 worth of menopur but I suppose it's nothing compared to what we would have paid at the end of this cycle xx

Mrsbarky- sorry to hear of your last cycle sending u huge hugs xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Audi princess.  

How come you had to endure a cancelled cycle if u dont mind me asking? 

Thanks sm89 I am a bit better  hope you're ok any matching news yet? 

xx


----------



## sm89

I'm fine thanks MrsBarky. No matching news yet, last time I spoke to Diana was Wednesday and she said bloods were good and just needed to be signed off by doctor. I'm not sure whether or not that's been done yet, I assume so so it is just a waiting game. A very impatient one ha ha


----------



## Sbarky15

I honestly don't envy you! I know how frustrating this part is. Definitely the worst part!!


----------



## Audiprincess

Mrs barky no I don't mind u asking lovely it was due to sperm issues, no sperm found in TESE so been down to London the last 12 months having investigations and hubby on meds now ready to go again xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Aww I bet you guys werw devastated at the time too. But say least he should be ready now  which clinic are u with xx


----------



## Audiprincess

We sure was, just so glad we're now able to cycle again, we're at Shrewsbury xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Ah Mr Sizer by any chance?


----------



## Audiprincess

No mr Bentick, are u under Shrewsbury too? Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

No I am at the lister. I live in Stoke on Trent though and know of Mr Sizer from my work x


----------



## Newst1

Hello all, 

I hope you are ok, how are you doing now Mrs Barky, has the clinic decided on what they are going to do for your next cycle?


----------



## KA33

Hey everyone! Hope every ones well.

Im still waiting to be matched, its been 1 week now. I don't like this waiting game!! my thoughts are driving me mad!

Welcome audiprincess, my husband also has azoospermia and has had previous sperm retrieval procedures in the past, we also had a baby from the previous icsi attempts that was back in 2009 and now trying for a sibling but this time we have decided to go with donor sperm.

sm89 - How do you manage to speak with Diana? does she have a separate number to Poonam? I can only seem to get through to Poonam and I'm not getting much info from her.

Kirsty x


----------



## sm89

Hi Kirsty,

We're also still waiting to be matched. Fingers crossed it doesn't take too much longer.

Diana is on the OD Co-ordinator e-mail [email protected] I've also got through to her on the phone a few times but can't remember what option I chose to speak to her.


----------



## KA33

Thanks sm89

I just dropped them an email using that email address, I just explained that it had been a week and just some confirmation that the matching process has officially started would be good!

I don't want to phone them again, so will see if Diana ends up replying to this. I only want to know that it's all started rather than be told what is supposed to happen next! Will let you know what they say.

Kirsty x


----------



## sm89

Kirsty,

I asked Diana a few days ago whether the matching process had officially started and she said yes and that she expected we'd be contacted by next week. I think they hold off on telling you so that it happens quicker but I agree it is nice to have some sort of timeframe. Fingers crossed it's not too long for either of us


----------



## KA33

Well I had an email back and this was from Diana. Turns out I've not even been signed off yet as there is an incomplete form that the consultant needs to still compleate, they have reminded him for me. Once done then the matching process will start 😫Another long wait by the looks of things!! x


----------



## sm89

Aw no. The only good news is I don't think they're expecting people to be waiting long at the moment once in the matching process. That is the impression I got anyway. Hopefully your email has prompted them to get the incomplete forms sorted!


----------



## Sbarky15

Still no news sm89?

I remember the signing off part being a ball ache! You don't know when the official match process starts. Who is your consultant Kirsty? 

x


----------



## sm89

Nope no news yet MrsBarky. Feel like I've been staring at my phone all week   She did say next week so just got to be patient but it is hard. Going to try and just enjoy the weekend and put it to the back of my head for a few days. How are you doing?


----------



## Sbarky15

oh noo I really thought you would have heard by now!! 

I'm ok lovely thanks - waiting for a/f to arrive. It's due any day now. Hopefully she is on her best behaviour so I can get going again. How ace will it be if we do end up cycling together after starting out at the same time lol xx


----------



## sm89

Fingers crossed for you!!! That would be good if we were cycle buddies    You never know it might work out that way. What happens with you, do you get a plan once AF arrives?


----------



## Sbarky15

I have already had one through but obvious it depends on when the witch arrives  xx


----------



## sm89

Ah right. Bet you've never been so desperate for AF to arrive.


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies

No news for me either, going to wait until the end of next week before I call them again.

sm89- Did you or your partner start the pill yet? 

Mrs Barky- my consultant is Dr Nicopoullos, although I have actually only seen him once and that was ages ago.

Kirsty x


----------



## sm89

Hi Kirsty,

Ah it's so hard the waiting but hopefully will all be worth it in the end.

Yes I've started the pill, I got told to start on day 2 of my period. My partner is waiting for AF to arrive then she will also start on day 2. Is that James, I've heard good things about him   Hope you hear soon x


----------



## Karmas

Oh wow Ive missed loads (months and months worth) 

So hey ladies who are still here  

Im due to have an FET done on a natural cycle, what do I need to know :/ Im currently on cd11 and want to have the FET on my next cycle as I want to have the scratch done cd 1 of my next cycle is 22/10 I assume they dont do the fet until i ovulate (which is the 4/11) 

To all of you who have had your babies I hope they are fab! To all of us still waiting, our times will come x

Hope you are all well x


----------



## MadameG

Welcome back Karmas. The scratch is normally done on day 21, then AF, then transfer 5 days after ovulation for a blastocyst, or 3 days after for day 3 embryo etc xxxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Hi Madame
Thanks for the info hun, is there anything else I should be doing? Eating? Drinking? Its been nearly a year since we had the last transfer now  Takes me longer and longer every time. 

Hope you are well ? x


----------



## Sbarky15

Kirsty - he seems really nice. Always has a smile on his face when he is walking around the place. I have only seen my cons once too, I have Dr Rittenburg. 

Welcome back Karmas 

How are you madameg?

Fingers crossed for our SM89 that she hears something this week!!!     xxx


----------



## sm89

Aw thanks Barky. Nothing yet girls the wait continues   I'm not the most patient person at the best of times but this is testing ha ha!

Have you had any news Kirsty?

Welcome back Karmas   Good luck with your FET


----------



## MadameG

Karmas just a good healthy diet with minimal to zero caffeine and alcohol, plus your prenatal vitamins. Beetroot and pomegranate juice are anecdotally good for building up your lining. And Brazil nuts after transfer if you want to buy into that belief  xxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karma how lovely to hear from you hun...i didn't take anything special for my get just took folic acid on cut out caffeine aswell...what clinic are you with now? Fingers crossed for you xx

Madame how are you lovely? How's the allotment? Xx

Sm89 glad to see things are moving hun xx

Kirsty welcome hun...the waiting also hard but when your matched everything seems to fly by lol good luck xx

Mrs barky how you doing? Not long until you start again xx

Afm my procedure is the 18th...still haven't heard from the clinic as to when i can start so may phone them tomorrow xx


----------



## KA33

Hey everyone, 

No I not heard anything today, so guess matching process still not started as asked for an email confirmation to say when form had been done and that I have been signed off, this wait is torture! I might directly email my consultant if that's possible.

Karmas - I'm rattling, I feel like I'm taking so much lol. I take pre natal vitamin, evening primrose oil and DHEA and I have just ordered some Q10 coenzyme so gonna take that as well. I have cut down on caffeine by switching to decaf tea but struggling to cut out the alcohol lol, I have cut down though and as soon as I'm matched I wont drink! 

Is anyone doing acupuncture? I'm not sure if to try again, as when I did before years ago the ivf worked!

Kirsty x


----------



## sm89

The only thing I'm doing so far is taking Pregnacare vitamins. I've cut alcohol out and minimizing caffeine as much as possible but will definitely eliminate it completely soon. 

Should we be doing more I dont know?. As it's my partners eggs what should she be doing? She's also taking pregnacare and has cut down on alcohol but still had a few drinks at the weekend. I emailed Diana and she said just to continue with pregnacare and a healthy diet but feel like we could be doing more.

Hope you hear soon Kirsty  

Thanks Loopy good luck with your procedure on the 18th!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - me and my partner both cut out caffeine and alcohol and both took Pregnacare conception. She also took CoQ10 because it apparently improves egg quality so thought we'd try it.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi everyone, 

I am on the pregnacare tablets things too and metformin for my pcos. Trying my best to eat healthily, have cut alcohol out completely as I am not a big drinker anyway, I struggle more with the caffeine but have tried to get it to 2 a day - still too much you reckon? 

I am really worried now that I am doing something wrong which is why my last cycle was cancelled. Even trying to lose some more weight as it is at the higher end  I think the cancelled cycle could have been down to this x


----------



## MadameG

Barky you didn't do anything wrong, it was just the meds that needed a tweak. I wouldn't push your body to lose weight at this point as it's just adding mental and physical stress when you need to be positive and relaxed. I'm sure that caffeine level is fine. If you're a tea lover, try pukka tulsi as it *almost* tastes like normal tea. There's a book that my clinic always have out called 'is your mind fertility friendly', might be a good one for you, but above all, please stop beating yourself up  xxxxxxx


----------



## sm89

Barky I'm still having 2 a day too. We'll cut it out completely when we need to do  

Thanks MadameG will try pukka tulsi! 

Got the e-mail yesterday girls we are matched   Now to wait for the plan. Feels like it's been such a long wait x


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Madameg      AF has arrived today. That has made me feel better because I was worried about whether she would show up or not. 

How are you doing?

So happy for sm89      . Your wait has felt longer than my own haha xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi ladies

I'm sorry I have been AWOL for some time now (over 2 months  ). Will explain all in a mo.

You lot have been busy- *Barky *I'm p;eased to see you were matched and got started but so SO gutted for you that it had to be cancelled  That's pants. Now that AF is here can you cycle again straight away or do you have to wait for next bleed?

Pleased to hear you too have been accepted *SM89*- bet you can't wait to get started now! 

What are your next steps now *Madame*? I'm so SO sorry for your loss 

*Hannahdaisy*- how's the bump?! Bet you're blooming now! 

Hi *karmas*! Welcome back! 

*Loopy*- you sound like you're going through it too hun... how are you feeling?

Hi *Kirsty*! My friend (also with IF) swore by acupuncture. Not tried (for fertility) myself. Hopefully you'll be starting TX soon enough.

Welcome *Audiprincess * DH also has NOA but we used DS due to minimal chance sperm retrieval.

Hi to *newst *and everyone else I may have missed!

*AFM*- well as many of you know our TX was abruptly halted before it started do to my health issues (abdo pain, reflux then discovery of an empty sella in my brain with the pituitary). To some it up the last few months have been nothing short of ****! Really REALLY ****- hence not being on here!. I lost so much weight and by the time I saw gastro they were quite concerned and ordered a full body CT scan... the wait for those results were the worst i've had (yup... even harder than the 2w!). But they came back "OK". No tumors which was the major worry (phew). They now believe that I have developed allergies and a very sensitive gut from copious amounts of antibiotics since having DS with possible abdominal adhesions as a result of surgery. I'm disappointed that it's all still vague and unknown but relieved that its not been identified as something super scary.

With the empty sellaI have another MRI and bloods but they are quietly confident that I was born with it!

However... the CT scan did show up a pretty sizeable cyst on my ovary which I am now awaiting another ultrasound for. So frustrating! However, aside from this scan I have been given the go ahead for IVF by my endocrinologist and gastroenterologist... so hurry up cyst scan! It's a pain as AF is due this weekend so I would have liked to start the pill but that will affect the cyst so recipient and scan depending I am really hoping to start cycle after (mid November); I guess I should contact the clinic and see what they say!

Wow... sorry for the long me post but hope you can understand why!


----------



## Sbarky15

Omg Joy I am so happy to see that you have finally got answers! I know you have been through hell waiting for all those appointments. 

I can't believe they have found an ovarian cyst now though!! Can u still do ivf with it?? If so that's brilliant that u can get started asap!!!
Thanks for the kind message I was gutted. Starting the pill tomorrow and waiting for my new plan  i would have thought I would start meds a few days after I stop taking my last pill xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Omg Joy I am so happy to see that you have finally got answers! I know you have been through hell waiting for all those appointments. 

I can't believe they have found an ovarian cyst now though!! Can u still do ivf with it?? If so that's brilliant that u can get started asap!!!
Thanks for the kind message I was gutted. Starting the pill tomorrow and waiting for my new plan  i would have thought I would start meds a few days after I stop taking my last pill xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

I know right   They found one in the same place in my 6w scan before.  This one is friggin painful 

Oh I hope you're be stabbing soon!

I've just emailed Poonam


----------



## 2ForJoy

just realised I swore a lot in my previous post- not sure if it auto-corrected or mods... ooops... sorry!


----------



## KA33

Hey everyone, I hope everyone been well.

Mrs Barky - I wouldn't worry to much about caffeine, you've already cut down and I don't think theres any real evidence out there to say caffeine stops you getting pregnant, I just switched to decaff tea, it tastes exactly the same but I still drink coke and eat chocolate when I want it. Glad to hear AF arrived, does that mean you can now get started again?

2forjoy - wow you been through it!! hopefully its only going to get better from here and you can start your ivf cycle soon.

sm89 - that's great news that you have been matched so quickly! Did they make an appointment with you to go there and collect plan/meds?

I also had an email this morning from Diana saying that the matching process has now started, she then called me a few hours after that email to find out some more information about me, asked me about my education, job and what hobbies I have, I thought I had put enough information in the forms but obviously not enough, but she said that she had past my file on to a couple and they wanted more information hence the phone call, apparently they get 24 hours to decide so hopefully may be matched by tomorrow, if I don't then I just take it that they didn't like the sound of me lol

Kirsty x


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow as if they are only them 24 hours? It's such a big decision! It's good that she has let you know when the process started so you know its all in hand. 

Yes I will be starting my pill today and waiting for a new plan to come through. I am guessing I might have to go in about 2 weeksish for a scan if it is anything like last time. 

xx


----------



## sm89

Thanks Barky   Feels like forever for me too!!!

Kirsty - No Diana called to say we were matched on Tuesday and sent an e-mail with a few questions asking are there any dates we can't do, have we been to any zika infected countries etc... she called again yesterday to confirm some of my answers and said the nurses are working up a plan and will send it to us shortly. Keeping an eye on e-mails waiting for it   Made up for you that you'll be matched shortly! That's very quick and exciting.

2ForJoy - Glad you finally have some answers must have been so frustrating for you. Hopefully you can get started again soon


----------



## Sbarky15

I'm waiting for my plan too sm89 - knew we would end  up being in sync one way or another lol   it's a shame your train doesn't pass through stoke we could go together haha xx


----------



## sm89

We might end up being cycle buddies after all!!    Oh I know.... might end up at the clinic at the same time though. Are you going to stay up there after collection?


----------



## Sbarky15

Not sure yet. Hubby only has 3 days annual leave left until January now as we used most of it on our cancelled cycle. Will have to see how it falls but to be honest I will probably want to go home! Probably not the best decision with the travelling but I like my home comforts lol x


----------



## 2ForJoy

I travelled home on day of EC (only 2 hours for me) and I regretted it.  I was about 2 hours late out of clinic as I was in so much discomfort and the whole train ride home felt sore  Because of this we booked to stay overnight after ET (we were actually up in a London hotel for almost a week) and it was so relaxing.. and took our minds off of TX for a while.

We did have to book a hotel for the night before EC as had to be at clinic by 7am, on a saturday :O But that was nice as we stayed just over Chelsea Bridge at the Pestana <3

Obviously we have a small to think about this time but would try and make a break of it again   PS.. Although I was sore the EC experience at Lister was AMAZING! It really was like a hotel with gourmet food and Molton Brown toiletries!


----------



## sm89

Yes I think if we get to that stage ( ) we'll probably stay up in London between EC and ET so we can just relax. I'm going to the doctors and getting signed off.


----------



## 2ForJoy

You'll get there hun 

Fab idea- I can't do that unfortunately


----------



## KA33

Hey everyone 

Well I have good news, I have been matched got the call from Diana today!! I was also told to wait around 2 weeks for my plan, but then a couple of hours after the call, I got the plan, I couldn't believe it!! 

So I'm back up there on Tuesday for my scan, stop the pill and start nasal spray day after and then start injections on the 18th October and the estimated date for egg collection is the 1st November.

I can't believe this is all happening now so fast, I was just starting to get used to the fact that I had another 2 weeks to prepare myself. I'm excited to get going though.

I wonder how accurate these dates are, I know this is a provisional plan so dates are likely to change slightly. I now have to try and get Tuesday off work.

Fingers crossed, everyone waiting also gets their plan soon!

Kirsty x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Lovely to see that a few of you are matched and getting plans through 

2forjoy - yep, getting quite big now, will be 25 weeks tomorrow! So excited to meet baby. Good to hear that you seem to be moving forward and getting some answers, hopefully you'll be starting treatment soon.


----------



## Audiprincess

2forjoy, thank you for the warm welcome, sounds like you have had a horrendous time lately, the only way is up now xx

Kirsty excellent news lovely xx

Still waiting for screening results urgh, waiting 5 weeks 3 days so far! Our clinic tend to book EC's 2 months in advance so my hope of doing this before Christmas is now not looking likely 🤔☹


----------



## sm89

Yayy amazing news Kirsty that you got your plan through so quickly! Good luck for your scan on Tuesday  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Sbarky15

Good luck for Tuesday Kirsty. 

Hannah - can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going I bet u are so excited. Remind me did you move house? Not long til you go on maternity now. Very jealous lol. 

Audiprincess - I see that you have pcos too did your clinic say whether you will be on short or long protocol? If you are on the short you will be surprised how quickly it all happens.

sm89 - I will be calling the lister today telling them I want them to send you your plan haha 

My AF has reared her ugly head (but on time for the first time in forever - great going have a frozen song stuck in my head now lol!). So I am going back in on the 16th Oct and if everything is ok will be starting meds on the 20th! Cant believe how quick it is coming around again after my cancelled round xx


----------



## sm89

Haha Barky that made me laugh. I'm like a woman possessed keep refreshing my emails every 10 minutes. So hard to be patient!! It really has came around so quick for you since your cancelled cycle. Excited


----------



## 2ForJoy

lol Barky  

Keep positive Audi   remind me which clinic are you with?

Wow hannahdaisy!  No that has gone super fast!  So exciting eeek!

Oh kirsty thats fab news... see once it starts its all systems GO GO GO!!

Sorry to hear you're stuck waiting SM89  

I sent an email to Lister saying i'm almost ready to start but they haven't responded (again).  The communication is not what it was when we cycled in 2014- do they not realise we are crazy women needing answers NOW    Like SM89 I am refreshing my emails all the time (less than 10 mins tho so you're more restrained than me   )

I'm like a woman possessed right now- I'm doing all my supplements, eating copious amounts of protein and fresh fruit & veggies etc, drinking pomegranate juice but I still cant shake that caffeinated coffee


----------



## Sbarky15

OMG Joy still no reply I will be calling for you too I really want you and sm89 to hear something soon   Their communication is quite bad. How long do you have to stay in the hospital after ec? I am being very presuming that I will get that far this time. I will have to stay over the night before if we might it that far. That's why I ideally want to go home I hate being away from my furbabies (dogs) - unless im in the caribbean lol.

I am such a pig. I love food (usually **** food as well). I am eating proportionately. Sometimes good other times not so good. I definitely rattle as I walk with the pre conception pills, the pill, metformin etc. Does anyone take baby asprin? If so when should you start it ideally?

x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - been moving things over slowly these past few weeks but doing the big bit of the move this weekend. Looking forward to just getting settled in the new place now, lovely to have an extra bedroom for baby too  yep, had to give in my forms yesterday with the dates that I intend to leave etc, was a bit scary trying to decide which date to put down! Great that you're close to cycling again without too much of a wait.

Sm89 and 2forjoy, I was exactly the same when I was at that point, checking my emails and missed calls etc all the time!


----------



## Audiprincess

Those that have mentioned checking their phones/emails every 10 minutes I can sympathise with you I'm exactly the same urgh why does this journey seem to take forever with no guarantees of moving to the next stage xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Me too!! Drives you crazy x


----------



## 2ForJoy

OMG Barky   I had visions of that convo in my head "hello lister, its barky here, you need to contact SM89 and 2ForJoy.  What do you mean what are their names? I don't know!  They are the people in my computer... just answer them   "


----------



## Audiprincess

Mrs barky, normally go on the pill for a month to induce AF as she's random anytime between 4-8weeks, then normally atom for 2 weeks is that classed as short protocol?

2forjoy were with Shrewsbury xx

This is my first time sharing eggs do they normally work schedule to recipient or sharer? Xx

Still no word from clinic...


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Audiprincess, 

Yes I think thats the short protocol as it sounds the same as what I am doing. Im on the pill again now until next week when I got for my scan, should know more then. I think they try to get the schedule to suit you both?

Hahah 2forjoy that is something I would do. I would engage in chit chat first, perhaps about my appointment then start with "while I am on the phone, can you please contact my virtual friends... WE have been waiting too long" hahah xx

Any news from anyone? xx


----------



## sm89

Audiprincess - Yes I think that they try and work a plan to suit both the recipient and sharer.

No news this end still no plan. I've finally given in and sent an email to the nurses in the hope that my email will prompt them to send my plan   My boss has asked me do I have any idea of dates yet as he's trying to plan in advance for meetings/travel etc so I'm hoping to give him something soon. 

The wait is harrrrrrd.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all I wrote a long message the other day and it didn't post ☹ 

Sm89 really hope you get your plan through soon...ive hated waiting this long was matched in July and still haven't started but that's due to stuff going on with me xx

Mrsbarky hope your well can't believe you have a scan next week already xx

Audi princess they usually link both you and recipient together in the best possible way I've done long protocol and started down reg on day 21 and now I'm starting on day 2 to match me to recipient...hope you hear something soon xx

2 for joy so happy that you have started to get some results back now and that treatment should be on the cards pretty soon...hope you hear something from clinic soon xx

Hannah daisy 2t weeks already that has gone quick...congrats on the new house xx 

Kirsty congrats on being matched xx

Atm I sort of have an idea when treatment will start in having my colposcopy on Monday next week hopefully scratch on the 27th November then start buserelin around the 6th December with baseline scan around the 2nd January it seems like such a long way but that's the earliest it can all happen due to colposcopy and scratch

Just really hope it works this time this is the last chance for us so I'm making sure i go into this cycle with everything as it should be I'm not going to worry too much about having tea or coffee or cola I stopped all that last time and i still never got pregnant...i believe off really is down to luck as I had 3 really good embryos last time and not 1 made a baby xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Loopy am I right in saying that it worked for your recipient? Would this be your first child?

I really hope it works for you  

It does sound like such a long way away but I suppose thats the difference with the short and long protocol as well. I was really shocked when they said for me to go for a scan next week. I thought it would be at least next month!

x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah it worked for my recipient and na I have a 10 year old from a previous relationship (unplanned) my little miracle 

Thank you hun

So exciting to get going again I'm sure things will go much better this time 👍 xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Evening ladies 

Audi- how do you find your clinic?  Praying you hear something soon   And they tend to use the pill to match you both.

Barky- that would be so funny   I'm so pleased at how quickly it's all coming round for you again.  Everything crossed that this is your time hun  

Oh loopy isn't it a right pain when that happens   I'm forever "losing stuff" in the world of tinterweb    I know that seems a way off but am sure it will creep around pretty quick hun  

SM89- good on ya for emailing... hopefully you'll get an answer 2m if you didn't already this afternoon hun  

AFM- Well... I caved and emailed AGAIN this afternoon (I swear they must dread me!).  Well they responded a couple of hours later to apologize for not keeping me in the loop with what they're doing.  Apparently my email stating i'm awaiting gynae to look at this cyst has been passed to my consultant so they are just waiting for them to confirm what the plan will be.  She also confirmed that the recipient is ready to go as soon as I am! Yay!  I emailed back to explain i'm not a crazy nagging lady it's just I have work commitments to plan etc and to thank the recipient for waiting for me.

It's a touch bittersweet though as the good old witch arrived this morning.  Gutted as I could have started the pill but i'm worried about it interfering with the cyst for the scan   so I've got aminimum of a whole month before starting that.  I can't see this starting this year TBH  Anyone remember if there's a minimum time you need to be on the pill for before D/REG? (i'm long protocol).

I just want to start stabbing already!


----------



## Sbarky15

I am glad you got an apology for your waiting Joy. Did they say when you should hear more??

Can I ask your opinions girls? 

As u all know my AMH is high at 61, But a few years ago I remember having my FSH tested on the NHS and it came back at 10.5 so quite high!

I can't help but think that this might have something to do with my cycle being cancelled last time. I spoke to the nurses at Lister, and they said they don't even test for it especially because my AFC and AMH were fine. 

Do you think I should push this a little bit? Maybe I should contact my consultant directly - has anyone else done this? 

xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi mrs barky i cant really offer much help from what I've read high fsh is an indicator of poor ovarian reserve but teamed with your high amh levels I can't see it being that...did you have lh tested too? I think mine are fsh 5 and lh 4 they normally test them together but clinics dont really pay attention to them as they are not reliable to base fertility off....you could defo ask to speak to your consultant especially if will put your mind at ease but like I said it's onky the bus that uses them most clinics go by amh 

Sorry non of this probably helps xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Barky I can't remember much on FSH etc so can't advise whether its high low or indifferent.  However, I would say if your gut is saying something isn't right then I would push.  Yes I have contacted my consultant directly on a couple of occasions- first was my last cycle and she rightly pointed me in the nurses direction as it was meds related.  More recently I contacted with worries over my dwindling AMH and she suggested I make a telephone consultation with her which I did.  For own piece of mind I would x

Nope- no indication when i'll hear back  I've just called NHS and they have no record of my referral for gynae!!  Gahhhhhh!! Limboland once again


----------



## loopy loo1017

2 for joy this waiting really is the hardest isn't it...im gutted ec won't be until after Xmas but we need to make sure our bodies are ready for those babies to grow in for the next 9/10 months 

I am also really excited to start jabbing...i think its because i cant get pregnant naturally at all so atleast i know doing this gives me that little bit of hope that it could actually happen xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

PS- IIR FSH can vary depending where in your cycle it was taken


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yes Mrs barky 2 for joy is defo right it has to be taken at a certain point in cycle....but I'm positive most clinics find it unreliable xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Yeah i remember it has to be a certain point.  I'm sure I was day one or two of my cycle which would be right.  I think my lh and everything else is fine try said they have no issues. But the fsh keeps creeping up in my mind and it would make sense as to why I understimmed. I just think they need to consider it with them giving me such low doses. 

Omg thats shocking as if they haven't had your referral x


----------



## loopy loo1017

What dose was you on again hun? Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

150ml then 225ml. Apparently theyre starting me on 225ml again which is whats worrying me x


----------



## MadameG

Barky fsh can vary month to month, one reading in isolation doesn't really mean anything. Fsh can be viewed as the gas pedal in a car, if it is higher, that shows the body is working hard to get to ovulation, low means that it is working easily. So, if you had had loads of measurements that were really really high (10 isn't), then it may indicate you were going into menopause. But if you only had the one measurement then a, was it definitely taken on day 1-3 of your cycle and b, it could easily have been a one off tiny spike for that month only. 10 is, I believe, fine for the super intense clinic argc to cycle on that month. 225 isn't a low dose at all, so it's a good starting point. I've done some days at 37.5 in comparison. It's going to be fine lovely   xxxxx

KD if you're reading this, your mailbox is still full lovely   xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I agree with Madame g hun 225 isn't low I was on 150 and  75 for 2 days are they keeping you on the same meds as before? Xx


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone's well. See a few of you are still waiting for news, I really hope you all hear something soon  , sm89 did the clinic get back to you? 
I have come to the conclusion that because I had already done nearly 21 days on the pill and they knew that, that is prob why my treatment has started so quickly.

Today was a long day, was at the lister for around 3 hours!! Had a scan and another blood test, then down to pharmacy to pick up meds which took ages then back up to see nurse to teach me what I need to do with it all. Came out with a big bag of medication so its all systems go now. I start the nasal spray tomorrow and I need to start injections next Wednesday. Injections seem so much easier than what it was when I did ivf 9 years ago, The nurse mixed it all for me so just need to suck it up in needle and jab!!

Mrs Barky - You should definitely ask your consultant if your unsure of anything, I thought having a high AMH was good, so I'm not really sure?! The dose I'm starting on is 300 a day, which is quite high but I am 33 and my Amh was not that high and to be honest was lucky to even get on the egg share programme, if I had left it another year I don't think I would have.

Loopy loo - I know what you mean about feeling better for at least doing something pro active to try and get pregnant, it makes you feel so much better and theres hope again. I also have a zero chance of getting pregnant naturally aswell as husband has azoospermia

I really hope this cycle works first time, trying to stay positive but must admit I'm not the luckiest person in the world, nothing ever seems to work first time, it didn't before either!   I'm also hoping I get at least 8 eggs, I only have around 12 follies so I think this cycle is going to be touch and go!

Will let you all know how I get on with the meds and any dreaded side effects and mood swings  

Kirsty x


----------



## sm89

2forJoy - so happy for you that the recipient is all ready to go! Hope the next few weeks fly by for you so you can get going ASAP!  

Barky - I'm always confused by FSH too. But if it's niggling at you I'd definitely speak to your consultant about it  

Kirsty - Good luck with it all. Are you doing Long/Short Protocol?

AFM - Finally heard from the clinic yesterday with our plan. Both in for our first scans next Wednesday 18/10, provisional E/C  08/11 ... So happy to finally have a rough idea on dates feel like it's moving a bit now


----------



## Sbarky15

I think I have had it tested a few times but only had it mentioned once and my NHS consultant said its a boarderline result. I know if clinics went by FSH that I wouldn't be allowed to share as they used to only accept people below 8. So I was glad when most of them started to use AMH! But it is worrying especially with what happened last time. They started me off on 150ml then upped me to 225ml. Then they changed me from ovaleap to menopur, same dose. 

This time I will be starting on 225ml Merional. They kept saying I had the numbers just not the growth.

Kirsty - Every time I am at the Lister I feel like I am there for a life time! I usually take my prescription down early and then go back up to wait for my bloods as they seem to be the slowest chemist in history!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Kirsty & Barky- I always feel like time stands still at the Lister.  Doesn't help they always seem to be playing catch-up too.  And agree with comments re chemist- I usually send DH with the script while I wait for bloods then collect on way out (I think last time nurses had a "dummy set" of meds to show me teach?  

I can't remember exactly what meds I was on last time but will have a look.

Barky pls try not to worry- I know how easy it is to say that but be worried.  Did you decide to contact consultant?

Kirsty am praying for you hun.  If it's any help when I cycled I was told I had around 10-12 follies... at EC there were 16 eggs so 8 each for us and recipient  Keep it up girl!

How are you doing MadameG?  

Yeah i'm still less than pleased about the missing cyst scan- I will call gastro secretary and ask whats going on.  Annoyingly I don't have so much pain there now so maybe its gone/going?  

I'm still refreshing my emails like every 4 mins hoping for the Lister to send a plan    insane!


----------



## sm89

2ForJoy - Email Diana and the OD Nurses to find out where you are in the queue. I did and got told I was next on the list... helps you manage expectations when refreshing emails constantly. There is nothing worse.   Hope you hear very soon!


----------



## Sbarky15

Joy is it an ultrasound scan that you are waiting for?

No I haven't emailed her yet. I spoke to the nurses about it a while ago and they didn't seem concerned, they said they don't even test it. So I don't want to go over their heads but I am concerned about it. 

xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Yes barky


----------



## Sbarky15

Would it not be easier for you to go private? I know it's cost but it would speed it up for u xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Did think about asking lister...


----------



## Sbarky15

It might be worth it. 

I have been enquiring about private scans local to me for a while and some places only charge £50 for the actual scan! I was considering paying locally for my scans instead of travelling to the lister all the time but sadly the blood tests bump it up quite alot x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Sorry about the short replies- was mobile.

I did wonder about seeing if Lister (or local hosp) can do it... I am assuming I am just waiting for scan and not to actually see gynae consultant... I will call gastro to clarify tomorrow.  Knowing my luck am still in a pile of paperwork awaiting processing  

Hi SM89- It has crossed my mind but Poonam specifically said that she'd passed my email (stating a cyst had been found and that I was awaiting scan) as well as details of my results) to my consultant and would be "in touch with next steps and hopefully my test results are still in date".  

I've been secretly hoping they'd contact me and suggest having cyst scan there to bypass NHS and speed things up.. silly I know!  I know it's all my fault things have been so held up but I'm so eager to get started!  

Barky- I would just mention it if I were you- piece of mind then its done


----------



## MadameG

Joy I would get the Lister to scan you, I'm sure they can give you a yay or nay for starting treatment. Is it possible that it may even have gone now? Not sure if I sad already but I'm so pleased that things turned out 'okayish' for you, horrible few months you had xxxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Aww thank you sweetie  

Yeah i just said to DH about it and he agreed- it's just a pain as an extra days annual leave   and I barely have any left until April.  I'm checking my local clinic but guessing they'll want a consultation fee too in order to obtain results so will probably work out more than the lister    

I'm going to call around (gastr/gynae and lister) tomorrow to try and sort  

What's your plan Madame? xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

PS Madame- not TX related but how do you get your multicolored sponser stars?!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Can someone tell me to CHILL THE HELL OUT pleeease!  I think i'm going to have to call the Lister or I will lose the plot   Obsession is not healthy, surely!


----------



## sm89

Aw 2forjoy - feel for you waiting is SO hard and you've been waiting a long time   Give them a ring to chase it up. It might prompt them to get back to you sooner.


----------



## 2ForJoy

But will they think i'm mad?! It's only a week since I told them i'm (almost) clear to go!  I annoyed them a lot on my last cycle    

I wouldn't mind if I were just updated but I know that takes time and they have jobs to do  

Went to GP this morning who is happy i'm ready to go but has not yet had letter from Lister   (maybe that's my excuse to call/email?)  Mentioned the scan and she said if I get no luck from gastro she will order one bt also agreed for the sake of couple hundred ££ maybe go private.

I've just made the stupid mistake of having a pot of coffee (hot butter rum flavour btw... LUSH) and now i'm all anxious and jittery from the caffeine   

Any news for you SM89? x


----------



## sm89

I think half of the time they expect it so I wouldn't worry! A week is a long time in this world give them a ring just so you are kept on their radar.   That deffo sounds like an excuse to call / email.

No more news from me I got my plan Tuesday so just busy arranging work, looking for accomodation up in London. E/C is provisionally 08/11 so not too far away. Looking forward to getting going but my partner is v nervous! Fingers crossed


----------



## 2ForJoy

It is nerve wracking SM89.

You are Lister too aren't you?  I can give you some pointers on accommodation etc if you like as obv done it before?

My friend has told me to chill out and DH is getting annoyed with me sending memes about refreshing emails    No more coffee me thinks!

I've decided to get some work done until 4pm and calm down a bit before making calls/emails.  I think email prob best as at least it's documented and won't miss anything... maybe with a follow up call for belt and braces (and to annoy them!).  Wishing i'd gone with my instinct and started pill last weekend... oh well.


----------



## 2ForJoy

PS- I couldn't wait... I caved and emailed


----------



## sm89

Yep I'm lister too. That would be brilliant. Because my partner has to be in every 2/3 days from the 30/10 with me intermittently in between it just makes sense for us to stay up there. We pay £100pp usually for return tickets anyway so might as well won't be much more to just stay up there. Looking at self catering apartments so that we can cook for ourselves and we'll also be working on the days in between. Send me a PM if you know of anywhere  

Ah it's easier said than done, I was constantly refreshing while I was waiting for my plan I don't think people understand ha ha! Oh no could you not start the pill now? Let us know if you get an update fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Think it needs to be day 2.  Does anyone know if you HAVE to have been on the pill?  I know it's used to sync but are there any other reasons? (just thinking it may not be needed if my recipient is taking it??)

Also, does anyone know the approx opening times of the Lister?

OK SM89 I will dig through some bits for you tonight and PM you!  It certainly makes sense staying up- we did it and man it took so much pressure off and was like a mini holiday


----------



## MadameG

Joy you're so funny   hope they contact you back soon. From reading these forums, I think the Lister likes the pill to sync you up with the recipient, but I didn't need to on my cycles elsewhere. The stars are from paying to be a sponsor because it gives you an unlimited mail box on here  current plan for me is to wait for the tissue report to come back and if it doesn't look like a hereditary problem, go for a FET in perhaps November. I'm getting stronger but still have bad days xxxxxxx


----------



## sm89

Madame - Glad to hear you're feeling stronger and might be going again in November. You so deserve it will keep everything crossed for you that your tissue report comes back okay    

2forJoy - I've called before 9am and had the voicemail to say it's closed but I've had e-mails before 9am. So not sure. I've also had e-mails of an evening although the website says 5pm. So I don't think they are set in stone. If you've already e-mailed they should get back to you today. If other clinics don't make you take the pill it might be worth asking them can you go without it if it'll speed things up for you   Great thank you... I'm actually looking forward to being away from everything for a while with no distractions. Taking work laptops so just need to find somewhere with secure wifi for us to work on days in between clinic visits.


----------



## sm89

Hi All,

Hoping someone might know the answer. Had all of our paperwork through yesterday with various forms we need to complete and one of the forms was a consent form for ICSI. Did anyone else get this who wasn't having ICSI? Our consultant did mention it at our initial consultation but he didn't indicate that we would definitely have it. We're using donor sperm so I know usually it's not required however I seem to remember Dr Thum mentioning it when discussing my partner's AMH not being the best. I sent an e-mail to Diana y/day and let a voicemail for the nurses but no one has got back to me so far. Will need to factor the extra funds in for it if we are definitely having it


----------



## MadameG

Sm89 could be a 'just in case' consent? As in, if the thawed sperm perhaps looks a bit less than tip top or in case the egg shells look a little tough? I *think* that my clinic does icsi as standard on donor sperm but I am not 100% certain that I haven't got muddled at some point in the past xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Sm89 I just assume they get you to sign it in case they thaw the sperm and it's.not that great and then they have the consent there ready


----------



## KDJay

Great minds madameg!


----------



## sm89

Thanks Madame & KDJay - I thought that might be the case, it makes sense to already have consent in case it is required just made me wonder as it had been mentioned that we may need it. Just trying to work out finances ahead of us getting started


----------



## bethannora

SM89 - at our clinic if donor sperm requires ICSI, then the procedure is free. However, that is donor sperm acquired via the clinic and not another sperm bank. So it might be worthwhile asking if it's free. At our clinic you sign quite a few consents just in case (such as assisted hatching etc). Good luck x


----------



## 2ForJoy

SM89- we had to do them too... just to save holding things up if it's needed at the time.  They let me know how the DS thawed after EC.  PS- sorry I haven't sent you info yet 

Haha thanks madame   I'm pleased to hear you are having those strong days- just hold on to them hun and it WILL get better.  I am praying all comes back O for you hun xx

Well I emailed them just after lunch yesterday and STILL no response. Part of me is just displeased but the majority of me is now worried sick that it's bad news.  I desperately want to email again or call them but then that will certify me as insane I am sure! Gahhhh!


----------



## Sbarky15

Get on that blower joy before they close!!

Sm89 I know its different for me, but I had to fill an ICSI form in as well even though we should just need standard ivf xx


----------



## Sbarky15

How you doing Bethanora?


----------



## bethannora

Hi MrsBarky. We are OK - DW did really well on the most recent cycle - had 5 top blasts frozen & 1 transferred. We are 6dp5dt today and getting BFNs...hoping it will change, but preparing ourselves for the worst too. It doesn't ever get any easier x


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh no  hopefully its still too early?? xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - we had to fill in the ICSI form and ended up needing ICSI too because it the sample didn't look great when thawed.


----------



## 2ForJoy

I called and now wish I hadn't.  They were very abrupt and I feel like an absolute nuisance for calling now.  She had a look and said my emails have been passed to consultant so still waiting for them to respond.... same as I was previously told.  So now i'm just sat in the flipping dark for another weekend.

I didnt even get a chance to mention (popped into my head this aft) that we want to have the scratch done again- can't remember when in the cycle it needs to be done but obviously thats just adding to the delays. 

Feeling pretty deflated this evening.


----------



## loopy loo1017

2 for joy scratch is done around day 21 of cycle before you start injecting xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thank you loopy  that gives me bang on 2 weeks then if I am able to start next cycle


----------



## MadameG

Joy my consultant told me this week that they will actually do the scratch up to day 1 of THE cycle too, so fingers crossed you'll be fine. The consultant was probably just really busy and it will all be fine. Can you do some fun stuff this weekend? You won't have many more days of being able to do whatever after the next few weeks  also, perhaps they are also checking with your recipient when she is ready to start, which would cause an extra delay? xxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Joy - On my most successful cycle (the embryo implanted but I had a miscarriage due to chromosomal defects) I had the scratch on cd5 of the same cycle I had transfer on, which was cd22. My other cycles I've had the scratch as per usual practice on cd21 the cycle before. It just goes to show, like Madame g has said (we have the same amazing consultant) that often there isn't a general rule of thumb. There is however lots of scientific evidence to show the benefits of having the scratch done X


----------



## loopy loo1017

I think my clinic said they they do it between days 19-26 but I'm not 100% xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

thank you girls.  After feeling a bit wounded I've had a little cry and rant at DH and some lovely cuddles from DS   he melts my heart being all concerned that "mama sad".  

You're probably right, my best friend and DH both said that maybe they were rushing out the door.  I just find the communication quite slack compared to previously.

Got family visiting this weekend and FINALLY getting my hair done after 10 months tomorrow!  Eeeek... no more scraped -back mop!

And re scratch I am sure was cd21 before. Will have to ask what they thing when they get back to me x


----------



## Flipsy

2forjoy - had a successful cycle in 2014 & we were with the Lister for a few unsuccessful cycles previously & the communication was amazing. We cycled early this year which did result in a pregnancy but unfortanetly had a stillbirth - communication for this cycle was shocking. I'm not sure what's happened


----------



## KA33

Hi Everyone

sm89 - I'm not sure if I'm short or long protocol, I think long but not sure what the difference is. Bet you cant wait until your appointment now and to get started. I also filled in the ICSI form, its just a precaution in case the sperm does not thaw well, fingers crossed that don't happen lol

2forjoy - I really feel for you, its horrible feeling like your in limbo. Don't feel to disheartened though, I'm sure they will get back to you soon. Enjoy your weekend and try to relax  

Madame G - Good luck with the report! not long then for you, Novembers not that far away now.

I am on day 3 of the nasal spray, and I'm starting to get really bad headaches already, I'm ok during the day, they tend to come on in the evening. I have read that they get better when you start the injections. 

Why do clinics do the scratch? never heard of that one. The lister not suggested anything to me, maybe because its my first time with them, they even told me to stop the dhea and the q10 I was taking, yet everything I was reading online  and in the book it all starts with the egg told me that it was good to take, so confused!!

another early night for me, just feel the need to just sleep these headaches off.

Kirsty x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi Kirsty  

the headaches to subside- I used tiger balm to help and lots of early nights.  RE the scratch it wasn't mentioned to me before but i'd researched a bit and enquired.  As they had space on one of my consultation days i just thought i'd have it (it was only £100 then back in 2014 but believe they're charging £200 now!).

That's strange re the supplements too as I was taking loads back in 2014 which was deemed OK!

Yes flipsy- they were nothing short of amazing back in 2014 but seem really overstretched now


----------



## 2ForJoy

Oh ladies... postman has just been.  There was the report from my gastro.  It says the cyst is a whopping 9cm (if you saw how small I am you'd wonder how!)   But the report goes on to say because it has a soft tissue rim I need further investigation (in one sentance says gynae and other just ultrasound so unsure which I will see).

I'm a bit worried now- I just assumed it would be a small simple cyst but doesn't sound that way... not that I know a huge amount about cysts...


----------



## MadameG

Flipsy - massive hugs. Can't imagine what you have been through in the last month   xxxxxxxxxxx

Kirsty dhea is pretty complex and I personally wouldn't choose to take that off my own back - it is not really a general one size fits all supplement xxxx

Joy - gosh, that is not a little thing then. I think you'll have to find your patience pants for now, not an easy thing to do. Have you got a follow up booked with the gynae? I think you need some answers xxxxx


----------



## KA33

2forjoy - sorry to hear the cyst is a lot bigger than you anticipated, I don't know much about cysts but fingers crossed for you that with the right intervention they can make it either go away or reduce its size so you can start ivf, I know it's hard as it's another waiting game and something else to deal with and you really don't need that!

MadameG - I know what you mean about the DHEA, I was dubious so only took one pill a day at the smallest dose for about 2 weeks. I just got so sucked in by everything I read, and it was actually information online by the lister that recommended it. Not taking anything but my pregnacare now.

Kirsty x


----------



## Audiprincess

2forjoy sorry to read about the cyst, are u planning on phoning tomorrow to find out the plan of action? Hopefully they will be able to find a quick fix for you and u can start asap, however make sure to get urself sorted first so your in optimum health to carry your little one  

Still no news from me...7 weeks on Tuesday since screening and still waiting, they did say results can take 8 weeks so guess I'll hear in the next week or so...ive been extremely naughty and hope I haven't tempted fate BUT newlook got a great sale on maternity wear and I may have ordered a few items


----------



## 2ForJoy

Oh Audi you must be itching for that call now  FX you get somewhere this week- will you be calling?

Oh I don't know what to do!  I think now I have mores facts with the cyst it would be worth me speaking with the consultant but whether I contact them or carry on waiting to hear from them I don't know.

I will be calling gynae again tomorrow to find out about this phantom apt... I am thinking it may be worth getting my GP to try and expeditie if i'm in for a wait?  Depends if it is just a scan i'm waiting for or consultation.  If just a scan then will probo try and go private.

RE supplements ladies I didn't take the DHEA either... I was/am taking so many others.  For me the main ones are the preconception, extra vit c, coq10, omega 3 and vit b complex.  I have considered getting some royal jelly but... hmm....  In addition to the above I am also taking acidophilus 20billion to try and help my gut and drinking a large glass of POM juice each day.  I've also switched to redbush tea in attempt to dropt the caffeine but so fa still on 1 (strong) coffee per day.  

What else are people doing/taking? x


----------



## Audiprincess

2forjoy I'll hang fire til 8 weeks then call them, maybe phone whoever sent the letter and ask for clarification on whether it's a ultrasound or consultant appointment your waiting for then ask to be put through to appointment clerk or ultrasound to see how long the appointment will be and if they have a cancellation list you could be added to (if your available at short notice) let us know how u get on xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Good plan Audi- will do that 

Well FX you hear this week... it's horrible chasing people!


----------



## Newst1

Good afternoon Ladies,

Sorry I've been absent for the last couple of weeks, I have just managed to take some time to read up on the last 29 pages!!! You have been busy  

Work and home life has been pretty manic and I haven't had a chance to sit at a computer to catch up. My AF came a day early at the beginning of the month, I am due to start the buserelin injections next Wednesday so not long now. It seemed such a long wait at the beginning but the weeks have now flown by. Feeling excited but also very nervous. 

Sorry that I haven't spoken with everyone individually but sending lots of good luck & hugs to you all xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Welcome back newst!  Doesn't it just fly once you get started!  Whens estimated EC?

Well without anymore hounding from myself I have just had an email from Poonam   Basically they want me to have another consultation first and i'm to take my reports with me (no sure about you guys but getting such things from the NHS can be like pulling teeth so not looking forward to that!).  They also want me to book in for a scan on the same day but before my consultant appointment. 

Just waiting for DH to get back to me so I can book...I haven't yet told them the cyst is 9cm as I only found out over weekend- not sure it will change anything.

Hope you all had a good weekend?


----------



## Newst1

Hello 2forjoy it sounds like you've had a nightmare! Apart from my blood results I couldn't get any of my NHS tests to take with me to my consultation. Nobody seemed to have them?!? My egg collection is likely to be w/c 20th November (fingers crossed)

Question - Has anyone had their medication delivered by courier rather than collecting? Mine is being delivered to me and I start next week but haven't heard from anyone. x


----------



## sm89

Newst - Good luck with getting started!   Sorry no experience of courier for meds usually get ours from Asda or on the odd occasion our clinic if it's urgent.

2forjoy - Glad you've heard back from the clinic. Hopefully you'll be given an idea of when you can get started. Keep us updated


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick one from me

Had my colposcopy today they took a couple of biopsies as she is not sure if I have pre cancerous cells or not so find out the results in about 4 weeks and then 2-3 weeks after I can have it treated 

But I've got a question if any of you can help 

Can I have my endometrial scratch done before I have the treatment for the cervical ectropion and then start the buserelin injections after that? I really hope so otherwise I can't have my scratch done until January which means transfer could be as late as March xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I hope things turn out okay for you   I have no idea on the answer to your question, but make sure you are tip top in yourself first lovely xxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Guys, 

Sorry looks like I have missed out on quite a lot too! 

Joy sounds like you have a whopper in there! Has anyone given you any info on whether you can still go ahead? 

Loopy I hope your colpoposcopy results come back ok.

Finally glad you are getting close to starting Newst! How are you feeling about the injections? 

Audi what results is it you are waiting for now?

Bethanora any news?

Madameg/flipsy/hannah - I hope you are all well  

I start injecting again on Friday gals, monitoring scans next week. I'm on 225ml merional so hoping this will be better. I spoke to the nurse about my FSH and she didn't seem concerned by it at all, they don't even bother testing it at the Lister. She said that the first lot of medication that I was on (called Ovaleap) is a relatively new drug that the clinic are not overly familiar with. So this could perhaps be the reason for my crap response. Think I was a bit of guinea pig. Oh well onwards and upwards lets hope it works this time! xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky I'm wishing you lots of success for your cycle. Bodies are funny. I didn't respond to Cetretide in the normal expected way, you just never know! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame thank you hun I think everything is just starting to get to me now and I'm struggling with it all....hope your well and looking after yourself xxx

Barky I have everything crossed for you this time really hoping this is your time and that you grow a bumper crop of eggies xxx

Hope everyone else is well...sorry I'm at work xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks all 

What happened with the cetritide madameg? Doesn't that just stop you from ovulating naturally? xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy, I can imagine hun. Hope you get your results back ASAP   xxxx

Barky I did a short protocol with fostimon and merional. You add in Cetretide after around 6 days of stimms and that is supposed to stop the smaller follies developing and only allow the bigger ones to continue. My body ignored it, cracked on growing them all, yet when I got to EC there were only 6(?) eggs?! Still got ohss too. Mystery xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Oh loopy you poor thing  You're really going through it hun.  Sorry I don't know the answer to your question but wanted to off your a big fat    Hope you get your results soon so that you can move on with things.  I know this must be getting on top of you now hun- have you though about taking some time off/sick leave?

OMG Barky- it's flown to your next TX very quickly.  I'm feeling really positive about this one for you hun x

How are you other lovelies?

I've booked my follow-up and scan- soonest apt is in 2 weeks.  It's not an ideal day or time but it would have been another week which would have been after AF so figured this way if I get go ahead I can start pill with AF a couple days after apt (providing she behaves and doesnt arrive early!!).


----------



## Audiprincess

Wow mrs Barky that was super quick, how are u feelin about it? It's the screening results I'm waiting for xx

2forjoy- hope those two Weeks will fly by for u, it's a lot quicker than I thought u may have to wait xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Newst how has the first injections gone today? Xx

Loopy I'm not sure either sorry lovely, could u phone and ask the clinic? Xx


----------



## KA33

Hey everyone

Mrs Barky - Glad to hear its all go for you now, I'm sure this time it will all go to plan. I also have my monitoring scans next week, fingers crossed for us both!

Loopylou - I hope your colposcopy results come back ok  , sorry I cant answer your question.

2forjoy - Glad to hear the lister finally got in touch and you have a scan booked, at least then you can get their perspective and find out when treatment could possible start.

Sm89 - Are you starting the injections next week? What meds did they put you on?

Audiprincess - I hope you hear from your clinic soon!!

Hi Newst1 - what are buserelin injections, I'm on menopur, is it the same thing but just a different medication.

I hope everyone else I not mentioned are also doing well

I did my first injection tonight, I was so scared of screwing it up even though its been mixed already for me lol. As soon as I had the vial in my hands I was shaking and dropped it on the floor, then I couldn't draw the solution out, only air and started panicking, when I took needle out of the vial to see what was going on, some of the solution spurted out the vial, so I hope I didn't lose too much. My husband took over in the end and he done the injection and I was pleasantly surprised how little it hurt. I think tomorrow will go better now the first ones out of the way. 

I have also reduced my nasal spray to just one sniff twice a day, which I'm glad about as I want these headaches to do one  , My skin has also been really oily, so just feel and look awful.

I have my first monitoring scan on Monday.

Kirsty x


----------



## sm89

Barky - Keeping everything crossed for you this time  

Audi - Hope you get your screening results back soon. Waiting around is the hardest! 

2ForJoy - Glad you've got an appointment booked and can hopefully move forward soon

Kirsty - Exciting that everything is getting going. How come your spray's have been reduced to 1 sniff per day rather than two?


Hope everyone else is well. 

We had our first baseline scan for the real thing yesterday. Nurse was happy with my scan/lining and I stopped the pill and started the nasal spray last night. Continue just with nasal spray until next Wednesday then add progynova tablets and then go back the following week for a scan. My partner is stopping the pill on Saturday and then starts on menorial injections Wednesday and back in for a scan Monday 30th. Nightmare we had apartment booked from 30th thats now cancelled on us so back to sq1 looking for accomodation. Really want to just stay up there so the hunt continues. Excited to get going but feeling a bit nervous now


----------



## Sbarky15

Who did you book your apartment through sm89? That's awful. I have started looking at accommodation but I don't want to jinx anything  

Kirsty - that's great we can be cycle buddies too  What med's are you on? I am on Merional then cetritide whenever they tell me to. Glad you coped with your first injection. 

Madameg - Oh right! That might explain why I only had 3 follies then if the cetritide stops the small ones growing? Wonder why they have given it to me again then with understimulating last time? xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Audi - that is a massive wait! Have they said what the hold up is? x


----------



## Audiprincess

Mrs Barky, no they just said the results could take 4-8 weeks and it'll be 8 weeks on Tuesday, I keep flitting between thoughts of wanting to phone them to find out what the hold up is to thinking what's another few days to wait, no news is good news right? Or is it that they have found a problem?


----------



## 2ForJoy

Audi- I personally would call (mainly because i'm an impatient moo!) just to check you've not fallen from their radar!

Big day 2moro Barky- bet you can't wait to start stabbing again!

Any news for you yet madame?

SM89- it's all very really for you now lovey!  Have PMd you hun re accommodation.

Aww kirsty hun- you'll get the hang of it.  Last time I had DH do all mine as I panicked too much.  With each one I had a sweetie to occupy myself LOL! I can't remember what D/reg I was on (injectable) but my g-d the headaches!  I forgot about them.

Hope everyone else is OK?

I had another email from the clinic today.  They said I can get the pill ready and trusting all is well with the scan we should be going next cycle- so before Christmas!  That's a relief!  just praying this cyst has buggered off... my GP is less optimistic about it than me reminding me "well it is a very BIG cyst"


----------



## Audiprincess

2forjoy excellent news will keep everything crossed for u xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky that's how cetrotide is supposed to work, you want to have them all roughly the same size rather than spread out  it's also an instant DR med rather than needing to build up like suprecur. It's all good for you hun xx

Joy nope nothing, apart from an almost definite PTSD diagnosis   Really struggling at the moment. My follow up is on the 9th, so not long to go now ultimately xxz


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh I see Audi. They surely cant take much longer then now. Did they say how long it will take to match you? 

That's good news joy! They cant be too worried about the cyst if they are happy to get going? 

I can't to start stabbing myself again tonight! Apparently merional is similar to menopur, so I am wondering if I will get the same symtpoms as last time. My stomach blew up and I was really (tmi warning) constipated


----------



## sm89

Good luck starting tonight Barky. My partner is starting Merional next Wed so let me know how it goes. 

Madame sorry to hear that you are struggling   It must be so difficult for you. Hope you feel somewhat better after your follow up.

2ForJoy - thank you I have just replied to your PM. Will look at that for transfer if we get to that stage  

Audi - a lot of people on here get there results pretty quickly but we waited just over 6 weeks for ours so I think it depends. Hope you hear soon


----------



## Newst1

Good morning all,

MrsBarky - I am feeling ok about the needles, I made myself go to acupuncture to try and help release some of the fear of needles, its great that you have been able to start again so soon, good luck with your injection this evening. Keeping everything crossed that things progress smoothly this time  

Audiprincess - Sorry it is next Wednesday the 25th that I start the injections, I would call the clinic if I were you. You have been very patient!

Kirsty321984 - Buserelin is a down regulation drug, another name for it is Suprecur, I think the menopur that you are taking is a stimulant, I will be using Gonal F for that.

2forJoy - That's good news! Sometimes your AF can disperse a cyst too.

Madameg - Sending hugs and best wishes your way.

Hello to everyone else too, I have received a call from the pharmaceutical company. They will be delivering my medication in a cool bag to me next Tuesday in readiness for Wednesday. I have started reading a really interesting book - It starts with the Egg - It is all about egg quality and how to improve our chances of pregnancy and prevent miscarriage. Definitely worth a read if you haven't already. If you download amazon audible you can get the audiobook for free if you sign up to their months free trial.

Have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Good tip Newst- will d/l that this weekend!

Barky- I was on menopur last time... I was scared to moved by EC incase I burst!  Not a nice feeling.  If you can tolerate it I would defo recommend mint tea.  Or even sipping on warm water.  It does suck and the constipation and bloating only gets worse when you start the progesterone   

Madame   I know my reason are different but I have recently been diagnosed with moderate PTSD (took 2 years).  Please be kind to yourself and talk as much as you can.  I'm currently waiting for CBT- is this something you could do?  I really feel for you sweetie and wish I could give you a real life hug right now  

Audi- I hope you've been on the blower today love?!


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh god no I hope not I am dreading those pessaries lol. I have heard they're messy too!!

I did drink quite alot of hot water last time, cause it stops me from having a cup of tea. 

There isn't a specific time for when you should do injections are there ladies? This might be a stupid question. Last time I did it around 7pm. I would also do it within half an hour of 7pm on the other days. Should you stick to the exact same time to inject?

xx


----------



## sm89

Barky on our appointment Wednesday the nurse told my partner to make sure she does her menorial after 7pm.

I found the pessaries bad at first but so much easier the back way. Sorry TMI


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks for that - they never mentioned that to me!!

Does it matter is you take it within half an hour or so or does it have to be bang on the same time do you know??

xx


----------



## sm89

She didn't mention that part she just said to make sure it was after 7pm but we'll probably do it bang on the same time just in case.   I feel like I need a calendar just for all of this. Is it just me or is it all hard to keep up with   dont know if I'm having pessaries this time it is on my prescription but not on my plan...


----------



## Audiprincess

Thanks all

Mrs barky Ive already been matched xx

With regards to the injections I was advised to do them at a reasonable time in the evening I.e 7pm because if you need to have any additional they may ask u to take them 12 hours apart so you wouldn't want much earlier than 7am 😊 With regards to how strict you should be with timings I was also advised 15 mins either side is acceptable however I used to do it bang on time, anything else can wait five minutes xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

I was also precise with timings apart from being approx 30 mins late one night- we were at a comedy show and I ended up doing it in the bloody toilet at the theatre- was so scared as was the 1st time doing it to myself!

I've been drinking rooibos (red bush) tea Barky- I have no milk or sugar but its naturally quite sweet.  Helps refrain from the caffeinated drinks a little but I am really struggling to give up completely this time.  Last time I was caffeine clear for about 6 weeks prior to starting!

Just been for a REALLY long walk to get the blood pumping  but my uterus/ovaries are really aching today.  Ovulation not due for a week so am praying it's not that naughty cyst


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies

I have to go back up the to the lister tomorrow morning, can you believe they never gave me enough menopur to last the 5 days I needed it. Its a good job I realised, I was looking at the little pre-mixed vial and thinking to myself this only looks like 4 days worth so I emailed them today and yep turns out it was only meant to last 4 days and I should have been given more and I should have also have been shown how to mix it myself but I wasn't. This is a right pain in the backside, as I now have to get up really early tomorrow, drop my son round his nans and then make the 2 hour journey there just to collect meds  

Injection went ok today but yesterdays was a bit of a disaster, my husband pushed the plunger up to get rid of any air and squirted some of the liquid out, I went mad at him, cant help stressing lately so had a big row and ended up in tears and just felt really guilty for getting stressed as I know for the IVF to work I shouldn't be so stressed, I just cant help it sometimes  

Its really interesting to hear that we are all on different sorts of protocols and meds, I wonder what makes the clinics decide who has what and why?!

2forjoy - Glad to hear that you are likely to get things going this side of Christmas, you have to have hope that the cyst has gone or at least reduced in size, fingers crossed for you.

Audiprincess - I also hope you hear something soon, you have waited long enough! I would give them a call.

Mrs Barky - Hope your injection went well, in regards to times I was also worried about this and I was told to do them after 7pm. I wrote the lister an email because this sunday I'm going to a football match and I wont be home until about 8pm, I have been taking the injections around 7pm, I'm also out next Friday and getting picked up at 6.30pm and not going to be home until really late. The clinic said I can take the injections at these times and it will be ok, they told me that the only reason they say take after 7pm is so they have time if they need to call patients and tell them to up or reduce dosage. 

Newst1 - I have also just read the book 'it all starts with the egg', it was very interesting but also sent me a bit loopy for a few days. I felt guilty for drinking bottled water, started cleaning with gloves on and stopped wearing body spray and perfume which I normally wear everyday. I'm going to try and forget some parts of the book now as made me a bit neurotic but the stuff about supplements and diet were interesting! Good luck for your injections starting soon! 

sm89 - Glad to hear your scan went well!! They told me to reduce the nasal spray as soon as I started menopur, I presumed they told everyone on same meds to do that but I'm not sure. 

MadameG - not too long until your follow up, but I know that wait can feel like an eternity. 

Hope everyone else is ok

Kirsty x


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow Kirsty that is a faff! I didn't even realise they were open today?

Mine went ok thanks. Thought I did get confused about the ratio of those little bottles that we have to snap to the vials. Luckily dh reminded me that it was jusy the one to the three vials and the instructions back him up. Is it just me that can feels the effects straight away? 

I wouldn't worry too much about the injection splurting a bit out. As you push it to 1ml you should have more than enough to inject xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky and Sm89 - we were using Merional too. Was quite scary at first trying to work out the mixing but we were soon used to it. We tried to keep the injections to almost the same time each night but there was definitely once or twice that it just couldn't quite work and we were maybe half hour-an hour outside of that time. I also agree about using the back door for the pessaries! Less mess!

Hope these cycles go well for all of you ladies xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Hannah hope little man is ok. 

I really hope I get to the pessary stage this time but I am dreading it if they have to go the back way haha xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you  

Yes, I'm sure you will. Haha I know it sounds horrible, but I really do think that the back way is better. With the front you get such a lot coming out in your underwear which isn't the nicest! They can also irritate your cervix sometimes. I did use them that way too but not so much, usually at nighttime if I ever did.


----------



## Sbarky15

Can you not feel them that way though?? Ewww lol.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Also agree back door. Like Hannah said they can irritate cervix which in my case caused spotting and obviously made me panic at first! When doing the front I always wore panty liners as it is seriously grim!

Ladies bit of a tmi q.... I have started ovulating (6days early) does anyone else get excessive amounts of ewcm?! My ovulation is just becoming more and more uncomfortable each month


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - no, I honestly found it much more comfortable. Same as what Joy is saying, I had to wear panty liners everyday and even then it wasn't nice because you always had the leftover stuff leaking out onto them. If you are doing the front you definitely need liners though.


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies

Mrs Barky - The injections seems to be going much better now, I think I was just nervous at first, but now I have much more confidence with it all, I don't feel any different which is worrying, sometime I feel the odd twinge but not sure if its from the ovaries.

Another big day for me tomorrow, as I'm up the clinic tomorrow morning for my first monitoring scan. So nervous, really hope the follies are all growing nicely and that there are enough of them.  

Kirsty x


----------



## sm89

Kirsty - Good luck with your first monitoring scan today. Hope it goes well   I also find it strange how they decide who has what. It's scary trusting them to give you the right meds and dose.

2ForJoy - Not sure what that is sorry... Since being on meds for monitoring cycle and then pill I have been having the strangest pains though.

hannah - Hope you're well and everything is going good with the pregnancy!  

I stopped pill last Wed and started withdrawl bleed Friday which I was asked to note not sure why. Having the nasal spray now but finding it much more difficult to keep up with for some reason I keep forgetting to take it at the right time even though I have set an alarm. Need to get more organised on that front! My partner has now stopped the pill too and starts injecting on Wednesday evening.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck Kirsty 

Sm89 - we were the same when we were doing the nasal spray and I was also taking Progynova. Felt so much pressure to take them at the right times and panicked when I realised I was a bit late. We also set alarms. Very exciting though, it's all moving ahead properly for you now, not long until the injections!

Thank you, things seem good with us. I'm noticing how much stronger he's getting and my belly is getting very jiggly as he moves around. Got a 4D scan booked at the weekend so we're looking forward to hopefully getting a glimpse of his little face as long as he keeps his hands away from it. Off to meet one of my best friends and her newborn today, looking forward to some cuddles.

Think I'm going to email the Lister today actually, just not sure who to speak to. Want to see if they can give any information about whether my partner's eggs have been used yet because they were frozen. Not sure if they can actually tell us yet though or whether they only tell you once a baby has been born. Also want to know when I can go back after giving birth and get my eggs frozen ready for whenever we do our next cycle. Means I won't have to take time off of work for consultations, scans etc because I'd be on maternity leave anyway.


----------



## sm89

It's hard isnt it. I'm always in the middle of something when my alarm goes off so think I'll do it in a minute then forget until half an hour later. Going to try and be more organised with it now. 

Aw how exciting that you can feel him getting stronger. Hope your 4D scan goes well it'll be lovely if you get to see his little face   I suppose now is the exciting time shopping name picking etc   

I forgot your partner's eggs were frozen. Was that because the recipient was no longer available I forget? Surely they'd be able to tell you if they'd been used or not. 

Sounds like a plan getting your bit sorted while you're on mat leave. At least there will be no monitored cycle next time


----------



## hannahdaisy

We were exactly the same! I always felt guilty and worried then once I'd remembered and wondering if I'd go for a scan and be told that I'd messed it up because of taking the spray at the wrong time!

Yep, we went to one of the Mothercare events last week and bought our pram and then went to the big London baby show at the weekend and bought a few bits too with some brilliant deals on them. It's exciting and getting quite expensive!

Yeah, we had a recipient lined up and then she wasn't having her bleed even after being given medication to bring it on. We were worried about certain dates that we couldn't do and they were getting closer and closer so the clinic offered us the chance to go ahead once we were ready and freeze the other half. I hope they'll tell us, I can't really remember. I know they tell you if a child has been born, the year and the sex.

Definitely sounds like it'll be a bit easier. I'm sure it'll be stressful in some ways because I'd be looking after a baby obviously, but it would be nice not feeling guilty trying to get time off of work for each appointment. My partner would need to do a monitored cycle once we get closer to wanting to use them I suppose, but not for quite a while. Not sure how much of a gap we'll leave before trying again but that'll be at least 18 months-2yrs away I think.


----------



## Audiprincess

Still waiting 😴Hubby phoned clinic today...no answer so left a message...no retuned call as yet


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow audi princess. I can't believe you're still waiting


----------



## KA33

Well, I had the scan today and wasn't great, but was told its still early days. My lazy left ovary only had 1 or 2 follicles and a few smaller ones which we don't know yet if they will grow or not and my right ovary had about 7 follicles although a couple of these are small.  

I wasn't expecting to see loads of follies as on previous scans no more than 12 have ever been counted, also always known that my left ovary is rubbish. I was expecting a few more though, the lister didn't seem to concerned though and I feel ok about it all as I know things can change overnight and they have upped my dose to 375iu menopur so hopefully that will improve things!

Back up there for 2nd scan on Wednesday!

Kirsty x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Kirsty, 

I will be at the Lister on Wednesday for my first scan at 10:30. I may bump into you 

Fingers crossed that the new dosage gives them a bit of a kick up the bum for you. What does are you on now? When do you start your cetrotide? 

x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Gosh a lot of you ladies are super busy in your cycles!  So excited for you!

Good luck with your scans tomorrow Kirsty & Barky    Kirsty- stay positive hun- it can change SOOOO much in 48 hours!  

What are your estimated EC dates ladies?

Audi- that is shocking sweetie  I would be pestering by now!  Excuse my poor memory but is it just a plan you are awaiting now?

Hannahdisy- your pregnancy is going super quick  Eeeek... pram shopping and baby show ROCK!  What pram did you go for? (I am a self confessed pramaholic- DH is fed up of me switching prams (well strollers now).  I bought a mini stroller a few weeks ago and DS barely uses it as walks- DH wasn't overly thrilled    ).  I thought of you at the weekend as we went to Brighton for the day... it was awesome!  DS thoroughly enjoyed pumping 2ps into machines on the pier haha!

Madame- any news yet hun?

SM89- how's apartment hunt going?  It must be hard juggling the meds schedule for 2 people!!  I struggled with just me!  Thankfully DH was on the ball and oh too pleased to stab me  

EWCM is Egg White Clear Mucus   sorry for tmi but I get so much at ov with lots of discomfort.  It hasn't lasted long this cycle so I think the witch may arrive early Hope not as that may interfere with next weeks scan.  Only 1 week 2 days   G-d I hate wishing time away but sure you guys understand? 

I started freaking out today about how I will cope doing TX while avoiding lifting etc as DS is still so reliant on mama.  Not just that but i've noticed how much stretching etc is involved in caring for him and life in general.  Got a long way to go before I need to worry wbout that.

One of my old colleagues/friends came into work yesterday and announced out of the blue his wife is expecting.  Of course I was thrilled but even 10 years since our infertility diagnosis I still sit there dumbstruck at baby news from people. I don't think the grief of IF will ever leave.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Joy, 

It's really hard isn't it. I hate hearing about pregnancies (unless its on here then its the best news ever haha) but I still have never seen two lines yet . The hardest part for me is being patronized, "ooo wait til you're a mum" "it's different when you have your own" I have vowed to never say these phrases to people. It's so painful as I don't know if it will ever happen!! I have even unfollowed loads of the mums on my ********        psycho. 

My estimated EC is 03rd Nov. Hope I get that far this time. xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck Barky and Kirsty. It can start off very slowly and then suddenly change at the next scan.

Joy - we went for a Silver Cross Pioneer but the special edition Brompton one from Mothercare because we preferred the material on that one so much more than the standard ones. Haha, I can see why you'd enjoy buying them. I'm sure you'll get some use out of the stroller when he gets tired! Yes, we did love the baby show but it was tough to control the spending, I feel like there was so much good stuff to buy! Oh we do love Brighton, we were hoping to go back before baby comes, hope we can but lets see.

Joy and Barky - we were the same. Quite a few times I was in tears at home when people had told me that they were pregnant. It's such lovely news and I was so happy for them and excited but it just makes you wonder/worry about what's in store for your future I suppose. I did feel a bit guilty sometimes but I just had to tell myself that it wasn't because I was a horrible person and unhappy about their news or anything.


----------



## Newst1

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs Barky and Kirsty. I have taken delivery of a huge box of medication today ready to start my injections tomorrow. I found it rather overwhelming looking at all of the medication


----------



## Sbarky15

I always feels like that newst when I first get my meds. 

Yes you're right Hannah - you are happy for other people just very sad for yourself!

xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

absolutely ladies.  I sometime hate myself for how I feel but I just can't help feeling that pang of agony.  For me it's not just that we have infertility but sadness that we have to do things in such a clinical manner and the strain it has undoubtedly put on our marriage.  I guess I am not always jealous of other peoples "baby news" but their ability to achieve it easier than us... often without a second thought (pls dont bash- i'm not generalizing and know it's not always as easy at is seems!).  It's made harder that no friends or family seem to understand the pain so I am forever grateful to the FF ladies that live in my computer  

Oh Hannah- I know the one!  YUMMMM!   how exciting for you both!  Yeah the baby show can drain the wallet very quickly 

It is a bit like that newst but hey... it's all worth it!

Barky- keep your positive head on lovely!  They have data on you now so there is no reason for this to not work    I know it's hard hun and the hormones will now start affecting your judgement!

Isn't it funny that we are all strangers and don't even know each others names (I sometimes guess!  )  yet we are all so close on this journey together!


----------



## Audiprincess

Just a quick update...excactly 8 weeks and had results from screening, all clear  . Got consent appointment next Tuesday but won't be cycling til Jan as they have already scheduled December


----------



## Newst1

That's great news AudiPrincess! I was told in August that we were good to go and only now starting my first injection today. I was gutted as it seemed so far away but it really has flown by x


----------



## Sbarky15

Congrats audi - it will fly! Gives you plenty of time to get your body nice and ready for those embies. 

Newst good luck with the injection! Hope u go on ok. 

Joy feel free to call me Nat 😘

Afm I have about 14 of the little buggers all at about 10mm where they apparently should be!!!! Perfect lining. To say im elated is an understatment. I had 0 at my first scan last time. All too small. Can't believe it!! Thanks to you lot for keeping me positive 

Xxx


----------



## Newst1

That's amazing   so pleased for you! xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Aw Mrs Barky that's wonderful news xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Thanks Newst just a bit gutted they didn't 'reserve' a slot for us in December, been going there 5 years! Guess it doesn't work like that though ☹ Was teasing myself last night thinking they may have a cancellation for December   Xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky woop woop!!! 

Audi congrats on being approved, hope that a slot comes up for you xxx


----------



## Newst1

you'd like to think that is how they work. I think all of these places lack a patient liaison officer, someone who has worked in customer service rather than medical care. It would make us all feel so much better I am sure! xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks all. Such a relief I tell you. Today is a good day. It's also my 3rd wedding anniversary so have treated myself to a virgin first class train ticket home. So I have good news and I'll be home nice and early and in luxury Intead of the London Midland "bus" trains


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news Barky, I hope they continue to grow well  enjoy your wedding anniversary too.

Audi - maybe ask them to let you know if anything comes up, if not then I hope time goes quickly for you.


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Hannah me too. They're 10mm so I think that's Good? The sonogrpaher said that they expected them to be around 10mm and that she was happy - so sounds like a good start!!

How many eggs did you all get told u had during your scans vs collection?? 

Xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Thanks MadameG

Newst absolutely agree...even though I do have faith and trust in our clinic the communication definitely doesn't seem as good as it did the first couple of years

Mrs Barky Happy anniversary lovely! with regards to ur question I was only ever told sufficient number on right and left ranging between x and x size I never asked how many and don't recall ever being told however I tend to overstimulate xx

Hannahdaisy great idea thank you, will ask them when we go inn tuesday xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I'm not really sure on the sizes etc because it was my partner going to those scans and not me. Sometimes I don't think they told her the sizes and even when they did she couldn't really remember. In the end I think she had 17 follicles and got 9 eggs.


----------



## Sbarky15

That's ladies. I'm doing my usual over thinking and imagining scenarios. Slight paranoia after last cycle I think xx


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies ( I changed my username)

Mrs Barky - Thats excellent news, I bet your well chuffed. I'm on menopur 375iu of it, so quite a high dose, I'm not sure what 
cetrotide is?? I have not been asked to take it. My appointment today was at 9am today as that's all they had left, had to get up at 6am this morning, bit too early for me. Was this your day 6 scan? when is your egg collection supposed to be? Congrats on your wedding anniversary!!

2forjoy - my estimated egg collection is 1st November, that's if I make it that far  

Audiprincess - Glad to hear that you heard back from the clinic and that your results were all good, about time!! 

My scan today was ok, the numbers are low and stayed the same, but on the positive side, the follicles are growing which they seemed pleased about and are keeping me on same dose. I'm back on Friday.

Feel a bit low today, the realisation that there is a chance I wont make it to egg collection has kicked in  

I know they are looking for at least 8 follicles to proceed and I just about have that but only as long as they reach 14mm, and a few are still quite small. I really wanted this cycle to go well, so that if it didn't work then I would hopefully be able to try egg sharing again, now I'm not too sure if that would even be possible so this could literally be my last chance at IVF ever  

I was looking through all my old notes today from when I went through IVF when I was younger, its really interesting to compare cycles. I was only 23 years old and I was a poor responder then but of course on lower doses of meds, and I can also tell that even back then that one of my ovaries worked harder than the other, exactly the same as now but only now things are worse cause I'm 10 years older, I really now wish I hadn't left it so long for me to try again. Makes you realise how your fertility can nose dive, and actually makes me feel old!! I hate being so aware of it all, most people unless having IVF wouldn't have a clue.

I can also sympathise with you all about feeling jealous and not like hearing about peoples pregnancy, I hate that green eyed monster. Why does the most natural thing in the world have to be such hard work for some of us. If I could be blessed with just one more child, my family would be 
complete and I know that feeling would go away!! 

Sorry for the rant!!  

Hope everyone else is ok, will let you all know how I get on Friday.


----------



## Sbarky15

Thank you lovely. 

Thats surely good news then that you have had some growth? Dont forget at the lister aswell they do give you the option to donate four and keep the rest so u still may be able to go to egg collection if you are just shy of a few!! Fingers tightly crossed for you. It must be weird comparing cycles from 10 years ago. 

Yes today is day 6. I am back in on Friday at 10.30 again xx


----------



## KA33

Yes they seemed quite positive based on the growth, I think I only feel negative cause I know half will be given away and if I am left with less than 4 eggs then they theres more chance of none fertilising. Then the clinic might look back at the cycle and then tell me I cant egg share again, that's the fear I have. If this all goes wrong, I don't really have a plan on what to do next, I don't have the funds to afford IVF treatment. The emotional roller coaster has officially started!! 

Good luck for Friday Mrs Barky!! The size of your follicles for day 6 is excellent, my scan today was day 8 and I think only a couple have just about reached that size.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hopefully they would look at your protocol and revise it. Is this your first egg share since your little one? I'm sure they normally give it three goes. I have fingers crossed for u though - hopefully it wont come to that at all!!

Thank you for the reassurance. After my cancelled cycle it was a big relief. I could even see them there on the screen myself  xx


----------



## sm89

Audi - congrats on getting the all clear to proceed. The wait is hard I feel like I've been waiting forever and only had our appointment in July.  

Barky - I am so happy for you this time around seems much more positive than the last go

2ForJoy - I agree people dont seem to get it. It's different for us as a same sex couple as we always knew we'd need to go down this route but I still find people aren't really understanding on the emotional, financial toll it takes on you! It's not easy but thank god for this forum ey  

Hope everyone else is good!

My GF started injections last night and all was fine, I'm now on the progynova as well as nasal spray and we're heading up to London on Monday to stay during our monitoring scans etc. Booked the apartment for a day after proposed Egg Collection then we'll come home and hopefully go back few days later for E/T if we get that far. Here's hoping!!


----------



## Flipsy

We had our follow up yesterday. I had no infection & nor did Henry. They couldn't test the placenta for chromosomal disorders so we are none the wiser.  I wasn't entirely happy with the explanation as to why I ended up in intensive care & nearly dying. I feel that they aren't telling us everything. She said 2 people a year end up in intensive care & if I got pregnant again 1 in 8 chance of same thing happening 😢


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi LAdies!

Flipsy- oh sweetie   I really don't know what to say.  You need to take time to be kind to yourself hun as you will still be grieving xx

SM89- glad you were able to book an apartment!  Did you get a good deal?  I'm still toying with the idea (aka nagging DH!).  It's stressful and people just don't get that unless they are/have suffered it!

Barky- that's fab news!  Good follies!  How did it go today? x

KA33- keep positive hun!  As much as you have changed in 10 years so has medicine.  Did you go back today? How was it?  

Agree with newst comments!  I feel like I need someone at the clinic to provide my reassurance lol!

AFM- not much to report.  6 days 'til scan and appointment and it just can't come soon enough.  I'm getting some discomfort again so praying it's not the naughty cyst    

STILL struggling to kick the caffeine!  Anyone else?


----------



## Newst1

Hi Ladies

2forjoy - I really hope that cyst is nowhere to be seen by the time that you have your appointment. I am down to one caffeine coffee first thing in the morning, I fill the rest of my day with 2ltrs of water and the odd decaf tea or coffee, I have tried kicking the morning one but it makes me feel pants all day!!

Hannahdaisy - We haven't spoken much but sounds like you are getting organised, how exciting for you  

Audiprincess - Fingers crossed for that December cancellation   

MrsBarky - Hoping today has been successful for you!  

KA33 - Same to you as well, I hope you have seen a more positive outcome today  

SM89 - Looks like you have everything well planned, how are you finding the GF

Flipsy - So sorry to hear what you have been through, sending love your way  

AFM - Tonight will be my 3rd down reg injection. Not loving it I must admit but doesn't help being a needle phobic, been for acupuncture this morning again to try and help with that. I have my baseline scan booked for 7th November and all being well egg collection is booked for week commencing 20th Nov. 

Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Oh flipsy how awful  i can't imagine how you are feeling right now. Surely there is something that can be done? 

Joy i hope it isn't hat naughty cyst giving you trouble! 

KA how have u gone on lovely?? Better than me I hope. 

For some reason I have now gone down to 13 and all of them are apparently on one ovary whereas on Monday there was 8 on one 6 on the other!!!!! All were 10mm apparently. Yet today there are 2 over 10mm and all the other are under. 

Dont know what to think. After my last cycle I can't help but feel like it's all going to go titsed up again. I cant understand how it can change so drastically??

 xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

barky.  Still so much can change- when are you back?  Have they upped your meds?


----------



## Sbarky15

I'm back in on Monday. No  they said they would call if my meds are to be upped. I've got to start the cetritide tonight though I really feel like there's not much point because it's going to go down the same route  I was so hopeful after my scan on Monday but I have a feeling my dominant follies are juat going to lap all the medication up again. Xx


----------



## Newst1

Mrs Barky - That's not what you wanted to hear  , have you heard anymore from the clinic since yesterday? keeping everything crossed that things have picked up again on Monday xx


----------



## Sbarky15

No never heard back about upping anything.  It's just weird how different the results are xx


----------



## Newst1

Yes, it does seem odd. Could they give you any possible reasons for it?


----------



## Sbarky15

They said it can happen and that dominant follicles can take from the others. So that's really worried me now :/ xx


----------



## Newst1

Really hope it was just a blip and things go well for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks lovely  xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

How r u doing xxx


----------



## Newst1

Yes not too bad, day 5 of the down regs for me and some side effects have started to kick in. Night sweats started two nights ago and felt pretty rough with it yesterday but been better today. Did you find yourself really tired with the down regs? Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

I didn't have to down reg as im doing short protocol so they just put me on the pill. 
Finger crossed I havent had as many symptoms from the stims this time though. Last time I was bloated and constipated. This time I can just feel something happening in my ovaries like theyre swollen -  but i did last time too and only had 3 follies xx


----------



## Newst1

Have you considered acupuncture? I’ve saw mine on Friday and she told me one of the most effective sessions is between day 1 and 3 of stims as they can have a real positive impact on follicles. She said she does have ladies that go later than that if they not responding so well too xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Barky- I second acupuncture too hun.  Haven't done it myself but will be on next cycle following my friends comments and success TTC.  Defo worth a shot IMO!

I praying you will have some good news to report back tomorrow sweetie  

I have had the BUSIEST weekend EVER!!  Finally got to sit down ready to indulge in netflix for the rest of the evening  

Anyone at the Lister on Thursday this week


----------



## Sbarky15

I think Thursday is probably the one day im not there lol. Yes I had acupuncture on my last cycle. Had it twice the weekend before it was cancelled. Probably should have gone earlier x


----------



## Newst1

Good luck today Barky


----------



## Sbarky15

Newst have pm'd u lovely xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all 

So glad to see things moving along on here I haven't been on as I have absolutely no news yet still waiting for biopsy results? Onve I have thwm I shall know where I stand 

Barky how are you getting on hun ive got everything crossed foe you hun xx

2for joy how are things going with you? I'm also with you on the caffeine I'm struggling to stop I'm prob drinking more tea and coffee than I ever have before Xx

Newst hope your doing ok with the down regging I've forgot all about it  now so I dread it all when i finally start xx

Flipsy I am so sorry hun that you haven't been given any answers its hard enough for you atm and I know it would have been comforting to find out some answers xx

Audiprincess I also won't be having e/c until January  if I get the go ahead...such a long process at times xx

Ka33 how are you getting in hun? Any news on those follies yet? I have everything crossed for you xx

Hannahdaisy glad to hear things are coming together nicely xx

All I have to report is that my anxiety levels are through the roof keep feeling like I can't breathe and like someone is squeezing my throat such a horrible feeling and I just want it to stop and to feel normal but it's just getting worse not sure what to do the xx


----------



## sm89

Hi All,

Been absent for a bit as been crazy busy and was away this weekend in Wales then straight to London yesterday afternoon and staying up here for a bit now. Working from the apartment so not exactly a holiday but feels nice to get away from normal life for a bit! My partner had her first scan since injections yesterday there was follies there but they haven't grown much since the first scan so they've upped her dose of Merional from 225 to 300. Hope that works. I'm still having the nasal spray and progynova... Feeling pretty much the same as I did last time mild headaches and dry mouth but other than that okay so fingers crossed its working. Will know more when we go in on Wednesday.

Loopy - Hope you get your biopsy results soon! 

2ForJoy - Ah no we are there Wednesday and Friday I think!

Newst - My partner had really bad night sweats too but they seem to have eased a bit now! She was up almost every night.

Sorry haven't really kept up with this the past week so hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Sbarky15

sm89 - we already spoke so just some xxxx for you lol

Thanks for asking loopy - it didn't go well. I am cancelled again. Exactly the same has happened as last time lets say. 3 naughty dominant follies stealing from the other 100s that I have. Think I am going again with long protocol next time. 

Sorry you are having anxiety issues - nothing worse. Inbox me if you want to talk u know where I am lots of love xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky I am so sorry hunny, what a phenomenal pain in the bum and horrible when you are all psyched up to cycle. You have anomaly ovaries! That will be one special little bundle of joy when they pop out. Make sure you do lots of things that make you smile this week - and don't even think of throwing in the towel xxxxxx

Flipsy I'm sending you massive hugs. Too cruel for words. Did they say why they couldn't process the placenta? If you feel like you need more answers, keep pushing until you get them, it's the least you deserve xxxxxx

Loopy sorry that you're feeling so low   Can you ask to see the counsellor at your clinic for some extra support? Maybe discuss the burden you're feeling over the next cycle? Xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Madameg - I was a bit of a mess yesterday. But feeling better today. I'll PM you xx


----------



## bethannora

So sorry that you have been cancelled again, Barky. You poor thing. Fingers crossed long protocol works its magic for you - being down regulated, and allowing them to all grow at the same pace, will hopefully get you to ec. I can't imagine how you are feeling right neo for this to happen to you twice. When will you be able to cycle again? Sending you the biggest of hugs x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Barky I am so so sorry hun i cant even imagine how you feel but don't let it get you down hun you will get there its just about finding the right path....i have done long protocol on my previous cycle and will be doing the same this cycle fx that it works for you I have a good feeling it will and thank you so much it can feel awfully lonely on the journey at times nd if u ever need to chat I'm here also xxx

Madame thanks hun tbh I'm not sure what is causing my anxiety tbh I think there's a few things the biopsy the cycle money lol where do you start I just want to wake up 1 morning and not feel anxious I struggle more of a night...im trying to find something to take other than medication something herbal but I'm not sure what to try...i haven't even thought about speaking to the councellor that's defo an option though
How are you doing hun? I'm sorry to hear you've been diagnosed with ptsd but hopefully now you can slowly but surely start to move forward...i think of you all the time xxx

Sm89 fingers crossed upping the dose does the trick fx xxx

Afm just chilling with dogs today my Labrador coco is an absolute nutter she keeps throwing her head to the floor and gamboeling into my rottie lmao never seen anything so funny in my life shes only 18 months old...they are my babies I if dogs because we couldn't get pregnant lol xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Im the same loopy. I have a poodle and a rott and they agive me a reason get out of bed xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Happy Halloween ladies!  

Loopy- you poor thing.  I completely sympathise with you hun- anxiety is a nasty thing and can be very scary at times (suffered for years)- recently have had some pretty nasty panic attacks which scared the poop out of DH.  I have taken up adult colouring when i feel the nxiety niggling... really helps xx

SM89- hope the apartment is good?  Just nice for the change isnt it!  All the best for tomorrow xx

Madame- how are you sweetie? xx

Barky- I hope you're feeling a bit better today?  Do you need to call when AF starts r anything?  xx

Hi bethanora- how are you doing hun? xx

Any news from Audi at all??

AFM- I am feeling terribly sorry for myself.  Have had niggles for few days but these last 2 days I have the cyst pain- stronger than before.  Feeling very poop about it all and now dreading Thursday.  G-d knows how much time this will set us back?  I would be surprised if my recipient will wait much longer seeing as shes been waiting most of the damn year.  Getting re-matched isn't an option either as am now over the age threshold.  Trying to eat my own words and be positive but in my heart of hearts I KNOW it's there


----------



## Audiprincess

Loopy- have u tried Calms? Not sure if their herbal you'd have to check but may help? Xx

sM89 all the best for today xx

Barky huge hugs lady have u got a review? Xx

2forjoy did u say u have a consultation straight after ur scan? Hope they can drain it asap for u so u can get going xx

Arm- had mother in law staying with us the last few days so not managed to get on but have caught up this morning 😊 Went to sign all forms yesterday and they confirmed regardless of if they have a cancellation for December we wouldn't be able to go before Christmas, kinda ok with that now as had a few days to get my head around it xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - hope things are progressing well and that you're enjoying spending some time in London.

Barky - oh no, what a pain. Sorry to hear that. I really hope that they've learnt a lot from these two cycles and that they have a good idea about what to do next time. Hopefully long protocol will be just what you need.

Joy - try and stay positive, hope you hear some good news.

Loopy - hope that you start to feel better. I see that Audi has mentioned Calms, I think they're herbal ones. I tried them around the time that I was doing my driving test I think.


----------



## sammejayne

Hi everybody, new to this.. but not new to ttc unfortunately my partner has a daughter from previous relo which leaves me with no hope for funding ivf.. I am looking into egg sharing.. would love to hear stories?? xx


----------



## sm89

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is well. Enjoying being up in London just takes some of the pressure off really.

Hannah - I bet it is going so quick for you now. Your baby boy will be here before you know it!

Barky - I know I've already spoke to you but really do hope that you hear soon and that the long protocol is the right fit for you  

2ForJoy - Hope you get good results today   

Audi - Exciting that you've now signed all of your forms. The new year will be here before you know it.

Bethannora - How are you where are both up to now? Are you having a FET soon?

We had our second scans yesterday. My lining is 9.5 and I'm good to go. Just got to continue on the spray and progynova until my partner is ready. My partners follicles have grown since Monday and since upping her dose, she had about 7 on right side the biggest 10.5mm but left side was obstructed. They said if there was any big ones on left they'd be able to see regardless so they've upped her dose again shes now having 5 vials a day until tomorrow and we go back to scan then. Fingers crossed   

SammeJayne - Welcome   There are many girls on here who it has worked for. What clinic are you with?


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks lovely  

Welcome SammeJayne - I am in exactly the same situation as you. Hubby has from previous so I am punished (but that's a different story lol). Have you started the process yet xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Sammejane Welcome to the board lovely, what stage are u at? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all I just wanted to come on and say that I've had my results and they have found cin3 abnormal cells which means that I wont be able to have treatment I think I need a normal smear test before I can start I'm in November 13th for my treatment 

But I just wanted to thank you all for your support I'm not sure now if I will pursue treatment I will keep a check on you all but I'm going to distance myself from all this infertility stuff now I need to find a way to deal with all of this 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Newst1

So sorry to hear that Loopy, cannot imagine how you must be feeling right now. sending love and hugs your way. Take care of yourself   Xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy sending you massive hugs hunny. Must be such a shock but I am so glad that you are being looked after. Keep in touch hunny and wishing you lots of luck for the future, whatever path you choose to take xxxxxxxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Loopy sweetheart I can't imagine how you are feeling.  I hope you are well looked after sweetie and hope to see you on here again soon.  All the best lovely xx


----------



## KA33

Hi Everyone

Not been on here for a while, but I have been checking in.

Loopy - sorry to hear of your results, take care of yourself, sending big hugs your way  

Sm89 and Mrs barky - I have sent you a pm

I have had my egg collection and I was preying out of my 8 follies that I would have 8 eggs but they only managed to get 6, I then had a very short amount of time to make a desicion. Did I want to keep them and pay £1.500 or give 4 and keep 2, it was such a hard desicion to make and my husband was still not there and I was so upset.  

I descided to keep them all, so I am no longer an egg sharer and cant egg share again. I couldnt risk only having 2 eggs and ending possibly up with nothing to transfer and even though I felt bad for my recipient I felt that this would probably be best for them aswell in the long run, cause they can get more eggs hopefully next time with someone else and stand a better chance. 

Got the call next day to say 4 out of the 6 had fertilised and they were normal, then today morning of transfer I was told only 2 had continued to 
grow but they were top grade, I then had to make another big desicion to decide if I wanted the 2 put back today or wait untill monday and possibly have a blastocyst. I ended up having the transfer today as I couldnt risk after everything having nothing to put back which was a big possibility with only 2 embryos.

So im officialy now on the 2ww, I wonder how I will cope, ok today but im sure the nerves and anxiety will soon kick in. 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Loopy I'm so sorry to read your update, be very kind to yourself and hope hubby is supporting you in each and every way and giving you extra special cuddles, we're all here if u want to talk/rant, sending u the best of luck for the future xx

KA33 please don't feel bad I'm sure others in that situation would have done excactly the same, you need to focus on the embryo's you have on board 😊 Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Loopy - so sorry to hear this  when can you have another smear after your treatment? You poor think you have really been through it  stay in touch with us else you will be missed   xxxx

KA - I know we have spoke over pm but I think you have made the right decision given the results. Big hugs xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

KA- Oh sweetie that must have been such a tough decision for you!  I know I would struggle on my own haha!  But hun I think you made the right decision for both yourself and the recipient so don't be tough on yourself.  I'm sue they would have done the same.

Been an absolute whirlwind few days for us!  Had scan and apt on Weds- the cyst is nowhere to be seen so don't know what the pain is... prob adhesions!

God a phonecall late Friday to say that I cannot take the pill now as on of my idiot consultants has reported I suffer migraine with aura (which I do not) and apparently you cannot take the pill with that  

Soo... I had to decide to either wait and start in January as both my cycles before have scans that would clash with Christmas... orr... start d/r on Saturday!  So dashed up to Lister Saturday morning before 12.30 close to collect my suprecur and started stabbing that eve!  Due back up today for a scratch but only thing is AF is iminant and have been cramping since Fri eve and they cannot do it if i'm bleeding... praying I do not start bleeding in the next 6 hours   otherwise it will most likely be cancelled (and will have cost an absolute BOMB in wasted rail fares     Talk about living on the edge!


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow sounds like it has all been crazy for you!! Are you all set to go now then?

When do the lister close over xmas? I think I will have to start after xmas now. 

xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Yep! Done 2 days of D/Reg now  It's all very surreal.  

I think the nurse said to me that they like to do ET by 20th.  Have you had a plan?


----------



## Sbarky15

No not yet - I have to wait for af - hopefully it should be here next week but as I am doing the long protocol next time I don't think I will get another go this year x


----------



## Newst1

Good morning Ladies  

KA33 - Sounds like you've had some tough decisions to make! Definitely think you made the right choice. Congratulations on being PUPO! Take care of yourself xx

2forjoy - Wow you have been busy!! How are you finding DR so far?

AFM - I am currently on day 13 of DR and side effects have overall been minimal. I am off to the clinic tomorrow for my baseline scan and all being well should start stims on Thursday.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Are the d/r symptoms worse than stimms?


----------



## 2ForJoy

You *MAY* get in this year Barky- is your recipient sticking with you do you know yet?  If not have you got a new one lined up?

Absolutely fine with DR so far... I was last time until I added stimms.  

I really think AF is going to start before my 4pm scratch... cramps so bad have reached for the paracetamol now.  

All being well I think i'm back for scan next monday when i'll also start stimming  The speed this is going at scares me giving I only found out I could go ahead late Thurs PM


----------



## Newst1

Oh blimey, I’m not sure...
Main side effects are mood swings, hot flushes, night sweats, head aches, dizziness and sickness. I’ve found drinking at least 1.5 litres of water per day keeps the headache away. I had a few night sweats early on but they have passed and had one day (day 3) of generally feeling rubbish. What should I expect from stims? X


----------



## sm89

Ka33 - I've pm'd you. Difficult decision but I think you made the right one. Take care of yourself and fingers crossed you get your positive  

2ForJoy - Wow crazy! Exciting though tht you've started   Hope it works out for you 

Loopy - so sorry for you. Take care of yourself  xx


We are running behind now. Partner was scanned from Monday last week and dose has been increased twice. Shes now on 375 Merional and Cetrotide and had a scan today. Follicle numbers have increased but not the size so continuing on same meds and back for a scan Wednesday. Hoping for growth by then so we can get booked in for E/C. Had only booked accomodation until Thurs too so looks like going to have to find more.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Loopy - look after yourself. I've been through quite a few treatments at colposcopy clinics etc and I was very nervous when I had to get a smear just before starting treatment. Hopefully it will all get sorted quite quickly and you will be clear and ready for whatever you decide to do. Best of luck.

KA - what a tough decision. Try and enjoy being PUPO, good luck for test day, hope it comes around quickly.

Joy - sounds crazy but very exciting!

Sm89 - good luck for Wednesday, hopefully they'll have grown a lot over the next few days.


----------



## 2ForJoy

SM89-   those follies get all juicy by Weds hun.

How are you doing Hannah?  Big now?!

KA- when is OTD?  How does it feel being PUPO?!

Newst- I had night sweats last night but put that down to the heating clicking in as it was flipping FREEZING!  With Stimms last time I had major bloat and awful headaches and that was just on 150 Gonal F 

Well I've just walked back through the door- mad dash up to Lister with toddler in tow for the scratch.  They said when I got there they doubt they'll be able to due to my cramps as likely bleeding was starting but they checked anyway and PHEW!  I was OK to scratch!  Jeez... I forgot how much it hurt but so glad it is done!  So we are officially cycling now   Just awaiting AF then i'll get a date to go back in them start stimms... crazy fast!  Even DH got a bit excited earlier about it all happening  

PS- The Lister was RAMMED!  Seems SO much busier than back in 2014


----------



## Sbarky15

Fingers crossed for you SM89 - keep me updated xxx

How are you doing KA??

Joy - I am going to be matched again but they are waiting for my af as they told me to try naturally. Fat chance of that though I already have period pains so just waiting for HER to arrive then I will know more about dates and new recipient xx


----------



## Newst1

Hi Ladies,

SM89 - Good luck for your scan tomorrow,   those follies have started to grow x

2forjoy - Pleased you managed to get the scratch done, I don't know much about a scratch, how are you feeling today x

Barky - Hopefully not too much longer for you to wait x

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM - Ive been for my baseline scan today and all was ok, i have 14 follies on each ovary and my womb lining is nice and thin so i start Gonal F 125 on Thursday x


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies

I hope your all well.

I'm now 5dp3dt and as you can imagine symptom spotting the whole time and reading things I probably shouldn't over the net.

I don't know if I'm getting pregnancy symptoms because the progesterone causes so many of its own symptoms, my boobs are sore but then they were after taking trigger shot, I'm so bloated and have had bad constipation and gas  

Haven't had much cramping but had sharp pains under my ribs just from where I'm bloated and have trapped wind. 

I have been having some mad dreams though, like every night I will dream and remember some of it which is unusual for me, also been sneezing a lot but I don't have a cold or anything but then again my son has a slight cold so maybe I have caught his.

My test date is next Wednesday!!

Sm89 - How did your scan go? I really hope its all good news!

2forjoy - glad to hear that you have started stims and that you got your scratch done, I may also look in to having the scratch if its doesn't work this time. Did you have the scratch last time?

Newst - Glad your appointment went well, you have loads of follies it really is looking good for you, good luck with it all

Sbarky - Did Af arrive? Would you be starting your next cycle this year or you going to wait until after Christmas?

Not long now for some of you now and before you know it you will be on 2ww and I would of either of had bad or good news, I will continue to check in and wish you all, all the luck in the world xx


----------



## sm89

Ka33 - the two week wait must be so hard, good luck fingers crossed you get your positive.

Newst - wow that’s a lot of follicles, sounds promising good luck with your treatment hope it works out for you x

Well our follicles still weren’t to size on Wednesday but had definitely grown. There were 13 in total the biggest 17mm so we continued on meds and back in for hopefully the final scan tomorrow morning. THey did contact us after Wednesday’s appointment to lower our dose so hoping all will be okay tomorrow. We’re going home after tomorrow’s appointment and the nurse said provisional e/c will be Monday so we’ll be coming back for that all being well. 

Hope everyone else is well. Rubbish connection so can’t go back past first page x


----------



## Newst1

Hello ladies,

I hope you are all ok?

KA33 - Keeping everything crossed for you X

SM89 - How did your scan go today? all good i hope x

I started my first lot of stims last night, all went ok. Our next scan appointment is Wednesday 15th.

Have a good weekend x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi Newst how is the stimming going? When is your first scan? 

Hope everyone is well!

Sorry I have been a bit absent lately! Today is 14 days after my trigger and I keep getting the odd twinge and period pain but still a no show  I thought I would be guaranteed to ovulate after taking a trigger. Hoping the damn thing won't be long xx


----------



## Newst1

Good afternoon Ladies,

I feel like stims are starting to kick in now, I’ve got some weird abdominal movements going on and a  headache from hell!! My scan is Wednesday and another on Friday.

We spend all those months and years wishing AF didn’t turn up and isn’t it typical - when you want it you don’t see it


----------



## Sbarky15

It certainly is - I thought af appearing after shot was a given because it means that I obviously definitely ovulated!! Weird.

Ooooh not nice. I had the funny stomach sensations but luckily no headaches so I can't imagine how uncomfy that is. Keep us upto date with your scans. What meds are u on? xx


----------



## Newst1

I was on 0.5 buserelin for down regs which has been reduced to 0.2 and I am on 125 Gonal F for stims which I think is a fairly low dose but I suppose they may up it depending on how things look on Wednesday.

Question for everyone - we initially tried to rotate left to right on my abdomen with the injections but the right side is so much more painful, DH even says it is tougher to get them in that side. Has anyone else experienced it? Just wondering if it is common or if I am just  

Barky -  Maybe try an AF dance to bring it on  

xx


----------



## MadameG

Barky your AF is due 16 days after the trigger (you take it around 36 hours before ec, which is then your fake ov date). You should do a hpt incase   xxx

Newst your skin might just be a little tough. I wouldn't stress about rotating sides too much. I only do it as a pyschological thing/rotating meds between different areas xx


----------



## Sbarky15

ah that makes sense then madameg thank you! I wasn't sure whether it would have been sooner for me with me starting to ovulate on my own anyway. 

I did one just in case because to be fair the lister told me to do one after 14 days anway, so if I need to contact them the first thing they would ask is whether i did one. Obviously knew the outcome. I am having really strong period pains so much so that they woke me in the middle of the night and I couldn't get back sleep, so it's definitely on its way! 

How are you doing? 
xx


----------



## MadameG

Aw lovely, hope they settle down. Maybe you have three chunky corpus luteums that are causing the ouchiness. Are you starting again straight away? 

I’m okay thank you. We found out last week that our beautiful little Arty passed away because of triploidy (an entire extra set of chromosomes). I’m relieved that he never had to struggle or suffer but obviously doesn’t take away the grief. At least we have our answers and can start to heal now xxx

Hope all you egg share gals are doing well on your journeys xxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

What's a corpus luteum?? lol. I have no idea because I am doing the long protocol next time so it depends on whether there will be time b4 xmas I suppose. 

Sorry to hear about Arty's diagnosis, but I am glad that it has brought u comfort knowing he passed without a struggle. Is this triploidy something that is inherited or just pure bad luck? You really have been through it . Would you ever considering going again in the future? I hope I am not insensitive for asking that feel free to ignore me if so (and my apologies!) xxxx


----------



## sm89

Hi All,

Sorry I've been particularly awful at keeping up with this over the past few weeks....

Madame - So sorry to hear about the diagnosis but echoing what Barky said I'm glad that it brought you some comfort    

Newst - My partner had the exact same issue with her right side. It was really painful for her on one side to the point where she screamed when she put it in. Good luck with your scan tomorrow and Friday.

Hope everyone else is okay.

For us there has been lots happen since I was last on. We were in London as you know and up until Wednesday which was our provisional E/C date the follicles still weren't to size. We had the dose upped from 225, to 300, to 375, then back down to 300. By the Friday they were happy with them and my partner triggered Saturday night. E/C was Monday and she done well, 18 eggs so 9 fr us and 9 for recipient. We got the call yesterday to say that out of the 9, 5 had fertilised normally so now it is just a waiting game.... Feel so nervous but just got to be hopeful   

Sorry for lack of personal messages I can't get back past the first page of updates on here.


----------



## Newst1

Good morning all, 

Madameg- so sorry to hear about little Arty xx

Sm89- You got there in the end, 18 sounds like a fab number. Keeping everything crossed for your 5 xx

Barky- Has it arrived?! Xx

AFM - I’ve had my first monitoring scan this morning. 18 follicles present with 6 currently above 10mm. My lining is 8.4 and is showing Tri-Laminar appearance. Back in on Friday morning but keeping everything the same for now. Just hoping that the others start to grow!! X


----------



## sm89

wow Newst 18 follicles sounds great! In the end we had 13 but with some smaller that must have caught up over the last few days! Lining sounds good too! Fingers crossed for you    I am on EDGE now until the clinic calls can't concentrate. Hope I'm not the only one who feels this way  

Barky - I know we've spoke seperately but really hope your AF arrives asap so you can get going


----------



## Newst1

SM89 - How often do they update you from now? Yes I bet you are on edge, I think its only natural for you to feel that way xx


----------



## sm89

Newst - Not sure but she said she'd give me a call early Thursday morning to let me know if I need a day 3 transfer. As I'm in the NW I told her I'd need it to be early as we'd have to drive down to London, last minute train tickets would be too expensive. Haven't heard anything from them today so hoping that is a good thing but who knows. Just feel uneasy but suppose that is normal. When is your provisional E/C?


----------



## Newst1

SM89 - Blimey - you are a fair way from them then. How long would it take you by car? I would take the no news as good news   

I am booked for 8.30am scans Friday and Monday, today the nurse said that she would think that they would try and push me to Monday due to egg sharing so i think it may depend on how things are looking on Friday but in my head I am planning for next Wednesday... xx


----------



## sm89

Newst - It would take us 4 hours! So a long trip but our tickets Monday cost us over £300 and that was booked 2 days in advance, I'd expect about £500 if we left it until on the day itself. Provisionally booked in for 3pm tomorrow if we have a 3 day to give us time to get down there. I really hope no news is a good sign. I'm trying to keep my mind busy at work but it's not working. 

Ah are your sizes looking on track? Fingers crossed for you. I thought the E/C was actually a nice experience the rooms are lovely and you get really looked after. xx


----------



## KA33

Hi Ladies

Wow a lots been going on since I checked in. I have been in my own little world the last 2 weeks.

My official test day was today and I got my BFP!!  

Im over the moon, still in shock, nervous, anxious still, feel so many different things. Just want everything to be ok now!

I feel incredibly lucky as I didn't exactly have the best start, but now I feel like everything happened for a reason.

I have my scan booked for the 5th December, feels ages away. Just want the line on the pregnancy test to get darker now, It was an obvious positive but not as dark as control line yet. 

SM89 - So glad to hear that you have 5 embryos, thats great, fingers crossed they call you soon with good news!!

Newst - 18 Follicles is amazing, Im sure you will get loads of eggs, good luck with egg collection!

MadameG - Sorry to hear about what happened, like the others have said, I hope you knowing why it happened brings you some comfort  

Good Luck to you all on this journey, I will keep you all updated. Me having a positive result has to give you all hope after what I've been through lol

xx


----------



## sm89

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

Congratulations KA33, so happy for you      How exciting. Been waiting for you to post. xx


----------



## Newst1

KA33 - That’s amazing news. So pleased for you   Xx


----------



## sm89

KA33 - Do you have a blood test at the Lister booked?

Newst - When is your next scan? 

Had the dreaded day 3 call from the clinic this morning all of the embryos were still doing good so pushing to day 5 transfer on Saturday. Nervous for next 2 days now it never ends


----------



## Newst1

SM89- next scan is tomorrow at 8:30  

That’s excellent news that they are pushing ahead to day 5! Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Good afternoon ladies... lots going on!

Madame   I can't imagine how you feel but really hope you can start to heal now that you have had some answers. xx

Barky- corpus is the residual follie after OV- turns out that is what was causing my discomfort recently- not the cyst!  Any sign of the witch yet?  Anymore news from the clinic?

KA33- YIPPEEEE! That's amazing news hun!  So pleased for you both  Scan will be here before you know it x

SM89- excellent crop hun!  Any news on transfer yet?  Gosh your journey is a beast! Thought my 2 hours + was bad!!

Newst- sounds like you're coming along nicely!  Ahh.. I was at Lister yesterday morning- what time were you there?  We may have crossed paths!

AFM- The witch finally arrived on Sunday- i will admit I had a couple glasses wine Sat night to try and relax- it obviously worked!  Had a scan yesterday which confirmed the lining is thin enough to start   Did my 1st Stimms last night- 225 Gonal F- bit of an increase since last cycle due to my declined AMH.  Back on Monday with estimated EC 27th... mind you if I respond like before it could be earlier   How long did it take for the side effects to kick in?  I defo feel worse this time around already


----------



## Newst1

Hi 2forjoy - I am at Bourn in Cambridge so wouldn't have seen you unfortunately, I am lucky that all of my monitoring scans are 8.30 so in early and back to work. I am now day 8 of stims and beginning to feel very tired, to the point where I could just close my eyes at my desk and have an hours snooze (or that's what it feels like lol) I've had head aches and niggling pains but thats about it. I find that each day is different. Great news that you have started though   How are you feeling so far? x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Haha- my bad sorry!  I assumed  

What stimms are you on?  I feel pretty rubbish but TBF my reflux is very bad so I think it's that causing my nausea.  I have a headache but i'm trying to blame that on day 3 no caffeine :/  So yeah.. pants... and i've only done one injection!  Lot tricker coping this time around I think... I am obviously older plus have my toddler who is only after mama these days.

When do they think you'll be ready  for collection?  Do your clinic do it under General? x


----------



## sm89

2ForJoy - Glad AF arrived for you and exciting that you've started your stimms! My partner was taking Menorial and she was okay really except for 1 day of slight nausea and the obvious bloating towards the end so not sure on side effects for Gonal F. Keep us updated, fingers crossed for you   

My trip is only 2 hrs by train but if we would've had to go in today train prices would've been crazy high last minute so would've had to drive. We're booked in for transfer Saturday, have to be there at 11:40 so train tickets booked   Fingers crossed we get a good quality embryo to transfer   Will keep you all updated.


----------



## Newst1

I am currently on Gonal F 125 and buserelin but starting to feel really achey this evening. The nurse said they will probably push me to next week as I’m sharing but I guess I’ll know more after tomorrow’s scan. This is my first IVF so have nothing to compare it to. Your headaches could be a combination of the two, caffeine withdrawal is a b*tch lol. I can imagine it must be difficult with a little one bless you. Rest up where you can!! X


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi everyone, 

Joy - hope the stimming is going well! When is your first scan?
Ka- - We already spoke but I am so happy for you!!!!!
Newst - Please let us know how your scan goes today - fingers crossed for you. 
SM89 - I know we speak every day but fingers tightly crossed for tomorrow for you! I feel very optimistic!!

Well ladies, still no sign of AF. Very weird considering I triggered 18 days ago. I have very strong period pains. 1 BFN on Saturday and another what I thought was a BFN on Monday.  I woke up early today at 6:15am and a light bulb struck - I hadn't tested with my FMU. So I did another test. And for the first time in my life I saw two lines!!!!! I cannot believe it! My first EVER BFP!! I rooted Monday's test out and there was also two lines on that it was just very faint!! Very cliche but I am really in shock. I never thought it would happen with my one remaining tube!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newst1

Oh my goodness Barky! That’s absolutely bloody amazing!! So so pleased for you   

I bet you are over the moon!! Xx

AFM I have been for my scan this morning. I have 13 follicles over 10mm now so they are thinking they might do collection on Monday rather than Wednesday. I am waiting to hear from them this afternoon xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Wow 13 follies!!! Not bad at all for your first scan that's fab!!

Thanks Newst - I have absorbed it yet. I have done another test and still two dark lines lol. It's very surreal atm xx


----------



## sm89

Barky - As I said earlier I am SO happy for you, you absolutely deserve this   

Newst - 13 follicles sounds great!!! Very exciting that your E/C may be Monday! Relax and enjoy your weekend  

AFM - No call this morning so I am taking that as good news? Who knows Up nice and early tomorrow for transfer. Mixture of excited nervous feel sick the LOT.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Oh my GAWD!  BARKY! Soo flippin happy for you   very well deserved surprise hun   Will you go back to Lister for an early PG scan?  I bet you're numb with shock!  How many dominant follies did you have?

SM89- i'd assume good news hun... we didnt get a call on day 4 laste time either xx

newsy- that's fab!  good follie growing hun 

My first follie scan is Monday- had twinges after just 2 shots so I'm praying I respond well again.  Anyone else get leakage of gonal F?  I'm holding the needle in for 30 sec after jab but still get leakage :/ Hope enough is getting in there!


----------



## Newst1

SM89 - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you x  

2forjoy - I cant say that I have noticed that problem, are you pressing down until it clicks? x

I have just received a call to confirm that I will be going in for collection on Monday   they are calling back later to let me know timings etc. Eeeek xx


----------



## MadameG

BARKY!!!!!!!! See, I said you should dtd the deed   I had an inkling when you said you were crampy the other day - eeeeee!!!!!!!

Thanks for the love girls   Just skimming through but will catch up soon xxx


----------



## Flipsy

Wow Congratulations Barky - bet that was a shock xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madame - I hope that the diagnosis gives you some comfort  

KA - congratulations 

Barky - wow! What an amazing surprise for you!

Sm89 - we've been speaking a lot anyway, but wooh, transfer tomorrow! It's normal not to get a phonecall, we didn't get one every day. So exciting!


----------



## Audiprincess

Barky WOW! Massive congratulations lovely how u feeling? Bet u and hubby are on cloud 9


----------



## KA33

OMG Congratulations Mrs Barky, what a lovely surprise!! I believe everything happens for a reason and that's prob why your ivf cycles got cancelled, you were always meant to have this shock natural pregnancy. I bet your over the moon.

Sm89 - I hope today went well for you!!

Thanks for all the congratulations, I'm still a bit in shock even now. I have been really worried though at times, I had a very small bleed (more brown/pink sorry tmi) just a few hours after getting my bfp so was panicking and brought a few more tests, the last few days the tests were not getting any darker but they wasn't getting fainter either, then I brought a clear blue digital and it said 1-2 weeks when it should have said 2-3 and that scared me, phoned the lister and they recommended that I come in for a blood and progesterone test, went yesterday and got call later that day and all seems well, my hcg level was 195 and my progesterone was through the roof with a level of 6,000, the nurse said she has never seen a level that high even with ladies that inject progesterone, not sure what it all means, I had a google when I got home and hcg level seems within normal range and I cant find anyone with a progesterone level in the thousands at all, which has me baffled!! explains why I look 4 months pregnant already, the bloating and the constipation has been awful. 

I'm not sure if to go back on Tuesday for a repeat blood test or wait it out now. Going to take another home test on Monday and then make a decision if the line is darker then I might leave it, if the line is the same then I will probably go for some reassurance. 

Feel so lucky to be in this position but also still worrying and panicking about it all, I think when I have my scan on the 5th December I will feel much better once I know things are ok. feel more real then as well.

Cant wait to start hearing some more good news on here from you ladies soon!!

xx


----------



## sm89

Transfer done girls I’ve officially got a blastocyst on board. Fingers crossed. 2 more made it to day 5 so just waiting to see if they can be frozen. Fingers crossed I don’t know how I’ll cooe with this 2ww! Test date is Monday 27/11  

Ka33 glad to hear your bloods went well and Put your mind at ease!! 

Newst - good luck for Monday e/c hope you get lots of eggs

Xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Sm89 congrats beaut xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

eeeek! Congrats on being PUPO hun


----------



## Newst1

KA33- So pleased for you 😊 take care of yourself. Xx

Barky- You’ve kept me smiling all weekend, again - so happy things have worked out for you xx

SM89- Eeek how exciting. Rest up and i have everything crossed for you 🤞🏻 xx

AFM - trigger shot was done at 11pm last night. Really didn’t like that one... however I’ve  had the most vivid dreams all night, mainly about DH cheating!! So this morning i want to kill him lol 😂 I can only put it down to the trigger shot as I wouldn’t usually... xx


----------



## sm89

Thanks girls. For now just relaxing as much as possible. Back in work today but work in an office so nothing too strenuous.  

Newst - Good luck for your E/C today... Let us know how it goes   

2ForJoy - Good luck for your first follie scan today!


----------



## Sbarky15

Come on sm89 it comes in three's so it's got to be you next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks everyone for your kind words xxx

2forjoy I only had 3 follies, one on my tubeless side and 2 on my good side. I will be scanned locally as it is only £29 and £165 at Lister plus the 6 hour train journey and day off work! 

Hope everyone is doing well? I am still having quite strong period pains that seem to come at night and wake me up. Starting to feel a bit sicky too but can't make my mind up if its just in my head or not haha xx


----------



## sm89

Fingers crossed Barky!   I am so excited for your scan  

I forgot to ask this, before I had E/T I was getting definite period pains... and my withdrawal bleed from the pill was 20th October so a month ago today. They've eased now but do I still expect a light period? This might be a stupid question but I'm so confused ha ha!


----------



## MadameG

Sm89 your fake ovulation date is the day of your EC, so from your signature it’s due on the 27/11, but if you are still on progesterone then it will be delayed...hopefully for 8 months plus! Xx

Barky it’s all normal lovely, lots of stretching to do plus a burrowing baby  xxxxx


----------



## sm89

Thanks Madame... I've just found out that they couldn't freeze the other 2 embryos so all is riding on the one on board   fingers crossed.

How are you doing?

xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Thanks Madameg   So scary not knowing what to expect. And I am very paranoid about ectopic with only having one tube. 

SM89    Lets hope they're not needed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Sm that’s gutting about the frosties but put all your energy into that little blip hunny xxx

Barky you should join the early pregnancy thread if you haven’t already done so. When is your first scan? X

I’m okay thanks girls. Trying to figure my life out but I’m generally much stronger now xxx


----------



## Newst1

Well ladies 
I am now on my way home, feeling a little low as they only retrieved 8 eggs. Thought they might have got more than that... They’ve said that it’s a good number but can’t help feeling worried that we are dealing with such low numbers x


----------



## MadameG

Newst that’s still a good number, rest up well hun xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Newst don't be disheartened my love that's pretty damn good well done you xxx   

Madameg I might have a little nosey on there - but think I am a bit scared of jinxing it lol xx


----------



## sm89

Aw Newst sorry to her you're feeling a little low but as the other girls said 8 is great   Fingers crossed for your call today.   I know how you feel I was gutted after hearing our other embryos couldn't be frozen but it does only take 1. Get plenty of rest!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Oh Barky thats a bargain! When will it be?

Newst hun, that's still great sweetie!  It really does only take one hun.  Jeez I had 16 to share last time and from my 8 the only "ONE" that was viable is the small person currently napping  Keep  

SM89- how you feeling?

Audi- any news from you hun?

KA33- how's you?

Madame- I hope you're feeling a bit better each day sweets x

Hello to everyone else!

AFM- first follie scan yesterday- made me laugh as I said to the sonographer before she started that I can feel lots of happenings to which she replied "haha... you still have a long way to go you've only been stimming 5 days!"... until she put the dildocam in.  "ooohh....yes you are right- you're definintely responding!"  We have a guestimate of aprox 8 between 13-18mm with a further 3 at around 11mm then some diddy ones that haven't got a chance of catching up.  Lining was triple stripe 8.3mm.

Spoke to a different nurse (I wanted my usual one  ) and they may be looking to bring collection forward from Monday to this Friday   I'm so apprehensive as I will have only stimmed for 8 days so worried about the maturity of the eggs.  Last time I stimmed for 10 days and there a few immature  I said this to the nurse and she said it will be Friday most likely but will confirm on weds.  So I have the 6am train to look forward to 2m and   they will at least push it a day


----------



## Sbarky15

Fab new joy I bet you are over the moon? Are you glad that EC is being brought forward?

My scan is 2nd December  hopefully i will be 6 weeks 3 days


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thats so exciting!  Has it sunk in yet?!!

I am in that being the weekend i'll get a couple days rest... also means I might be able to go away to visit family the weekend after.  I am very nervous the quality will be poor tho.  I really really hope they can eeek it out until Saturday   FX I get my usual nurse 2m (which nurse did you usually see at Lister?)


----------



## Sbarky15

No not yet - just hope everything is ok in there!

That will be nice if you can get away to relax! Friday is a good day for EC!! I had Annette quite a lot x


----------



## 2ForJoy

I'm sure all will be Ok hun x

It is... just one more day to help maturity!  8 stimming days seems awfully short TBH   Ah I had her a couple of times last time but not at all this time.  I usually see Lucy who's fab.  I don't know who the lady was I saw yesterday though :/


----------



## Audiprincess

2forjoy no news from me, expecting a call once recipient has attended and signed to say she def wants me as a donor and consultant to sign me off for final time due to start pill in December but no dates as yet xx


----------



## sm89

Joy - Wow thats quick but amazing that you've responded so quickly!! Good luck for your E/C hope you get plenty of eggs!     I'm feeling okay thank you, yesterday I had cramps most of the day, but they feel like period pains. They'd gone by the evening but all day was on and off. It was our only viable embryo so I've got everything crossed but we'll see. Just trying to stay positive for the time being  

Audi - Hope you hear soon. Once you do it'll move so fast!

Barky - I bet you can't wait for your scan   Exciting times for you.

Newst - How are you doing? Have you heard from the clinic yet xx


----------



## Sbarky15

I know we have already spoke sm89 - but remember try not to worry about those cramps. I was in exactly the same boat last week if you remember, just waiting for af to arrive because of the pains and look what happened  xxxx


----------



## Newst1

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I didn't get on here yesterday, I had a busy day and was knackered yesterday evening.

KA33 - So pleased that your bloods came back positive, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months  

SM89 - Thank you for your kind words, gutted that you were unable to freeze the remaining embies but I've got a good feeling that you only need the one. How are you feeling today?

2forjoy - That's lovely to hear about your LO. Good to hear that you have responded well. Let us know how you've got on today.

Barky -  Good luck for your scan on the 2nd, I bet it cant come soon enough!  

Audi - I found the waiting around so frustrating and although I was delayed I was just happy to get the plan through so I knew what I was doing.

AFM - Wooah, what a turbulent couple of days. This is my first experience of IVF and I thought the down regs and stims were the hard work hard   That's nothing compared to this next stage... I had the call yesterday to say that three of the 4 had fertilised which I was really happy with. They said they would probably look to do a 2 or 3 day transfer and asked if we would like two put back. That was a bit of a shock as I hadn't really considered it, had always just thought one. Said we would wait to see what happened. Got a call this morning to say that all three are still doing well, 2 are of the highest grade and the other is a 3-4. They have also said that there is no fragmentation from any of them which is also apparently good. So... We are going to speak again tomorrow to see if they decide to push them to Blasto. If we have the three day transfer we will put two back but if they make it to day 5 we will go for one this time. So exciting but mentally draining!! xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Newst do u have any preference with regards to a 3 day or 5 day transfer? Yes def frustrating it'll be 5/6 months since we contacted them to when we'll actually be cycling, I can understand why this puts some people off egg sharing when they are desperate to start/build their family, price isn't much different for us to either do a full cycle or share but know this can be a deciding factor for some as some clinics greatly reduce the price or even give a free cycle   Prob finding it harder this time because when we have previously cycled we have started within a month or two of contacting them xx


----------



## Newst1

I am happy to take the advice of the clinic, they have been excellent so far so I have every faith that they will guide me in the right direction. Which clinic are you with Audi? My first appointment was early July at Cambridge and they advised 6-12 months but obviously we got it early and I wondered if they said that to manage expectations. Did your clinic give you a time frame? xx


----------



## Audiprincess

That's great u feel like that, were with Shrewsbury and they have been fantastic over the years wouldn't want to go anywhere else, yes they suggested 4-6 months if not longer but think I was focusing more on the 4 months 😂 Xx


----------



## Newst1

I was less than happy with our clinic initially but their care has been great. The waiting around is sooo frustrating. Our recipient seemed to take ages to sign. In fact our treatment should have initially started in September and I now wonder if the first one pulled out xx


----------



## Newst1

Morning girls I NEED YOUR HELP
I’m looking for your advice and what you would do-
Got the call from the clinic today to say two embies are still top grade at 8 cells and the other is good at 6. She has offered us to go back in today and have the two highest grades put back in or hold out and see what makes it to day 5 but to be aware there is a risk that you have nothing to transfer. What would you do Xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

I think peraonally id go today i wouldnt want to risk not having any to transfer. Good luck with your decision let us know how u go on xx


----------



## sm89

Hi Newst,

Personally if they said that to me I'd go today. Only because I wouldn't want to take the risk of having nothing to transfer. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Newst hun I would go today if that was what they said to me- no less chance of it working!  Go get yourself PUPO lovely!

SM89- stay positive as that sounds very promising!  Last time I was adamant AF was coming.. it was EMB burying in 

Barky- any PG symptoms?

Audi- sounds like your clinic have really taken their time  Hope you're started soon!

AFM- mixed bag of news to report today!  Had scan yesterday and follies still growing nicely.  From a follie size point of view I am ready for Friday but my bloods showed estrogen still fairly low so they decided to push 'til Saturday.. feel so much better about that!

However... spent all night up a&e with little one who has viral tonsillitis and chesty cough (possibly croup).  I feel like the WORST mother ever by trying to avoid holding him too much so I don't catch it.  Too late though as I feel shocking this morning... got the pre virus shakes and aches and loss of appetite.  I know they won't proceed to collection if i'm unwell so bit worried.  Dosing up with extra Vit C and POM but not sure it will help.  At home alone looking after little man so no way to avoid it either   And of course I'm worried sick about baba as it's his 3rd chest problem in weeks.


----------



## sm89

Thanks Joy. I'm trying to stay positive for the time being. I've been getting cramps and stomach pains since Tuesday so just praying period doesn't show up.   But trying to stay calm as it's out of my control. Fingers crossed. How long did your cramps last for?

So happy for you that your follicles are still growing well and that E/C is in sight. Sorry to hear about your son not being well   Must be so hard for you to avoid holding him. Get lots of rest and drink plenty of water.


----------



## 2ForJoy

TY sweetie.

My cramps lasted until well after OTD hun.  Think it was part implantation and part stretching as I actually got admitted with suspected early labour at 20 weeks... was literally stretching!  I was quite heavily into exercise before DS1 so they said everything was quite tight  

Honestly don't worry- I remember the day before OTD crying in the loos at work because I was doubled in pain...was so convinced it was AF I bought a bottle of wine on the way home from work expecting bleed to start that night... 5am next morning there were those 2 beautiful lines i'd been waiting 6 years to see <3


----------



## MadameG

Sm89 it’s pretty common for cramps to continue for the first few weeks of pregnancy- fingers crossed! X

Newst I would personally transfer two today but I know lots of clinics like to push to blast xxx

Joy poor little mite! I’m currently struggling with a chest infection (again!) so he has my full sympathy. Hope that you manage to stay well enough xxx


----------



## sm89

Girls,

How would I work out when I was due on. I haven't had e/c because its my partner eggs but I generally have normal cycles between 28-30 days.  I had a period on 22nd to 26th of September, then went on the pill and then had a withdrawl bleed from the pill on 20th of October. I have no idea how it's worked out   

Thanks for the reassurance about the cramps. I'm praying it's just the EMB but we'll see. Trying to prepare myself for either way.    

Newst - Good luck for today if you're going in


----------



## MadameG

14 days from her EC. You’re effectively doing an FET cycle without the freezing. So if it was a blasto transfer, count five days back, which gives you a fake ovulation date, then add 14 days on to get to your AF date xxx


----------



## sm89

Thanks Madame. God this is confusing business isn't it! Hope you are well.


----------



## MadameG

Ha easy when you know how/have been doing this for too many flipping years! If you’re asking because you’re thinking about testing early, today you would be 4 days early based on a natural cycle, but my clinic has an OTD of 18 days post EC as statistically that’s when late implanters are visible by on a hpt xxx


----------



## sm89

No I think I'm going to wait until OTD however hard that may be unless period arrives beforehand. It is so tempting though


----------



## MadameG

You’re a stronger lady than me   xxx


----------



## Newst1

Thanks so much for all of your comments girls, so, I couldn't get hold of my husband so called the clinic back and had a good chat with a different embryologist, his thoughts were that if we were happy with just the one blasto we should push on to Saturday, I then called a little later and spoke to another and she agreed with him - that at this stage everything was really good. We decided to push to Saturday...

I really hope I do not live to regret it but their success rates doubled when transferring a blasto compared to day 3    

SM89 - Keeping everything crossed for you   you are very strong waiting until test day, I'm not sure I will be able to!! x

2ForJoy - Sorry to hear about your poorly little one, I hope both you and he start to feel better soon, great news that they are pushing you forward another day fingers crossed they are happy to do it. I have found drinking at least 1.5 litres of water per day is good for kicking out illness x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks NEWST  I'm on a combo of water, POM and lucozade sport... even had some coffee to try and at least boost my energy levels.  LO's fever went through the roof so back to GP today who confirmed that yes he does have a nasty infection so now on antibiotics bless him.

Yes clinic are happy as my estrogen needs that extra day to catch-up.  I fell so bloated- worse than last time!  Hubby just did my trigger shot so that's it now... all needles done (is it weird that makes me feel a little sad... like the end of a mini-chapter?!- I think these hormones have messed me up!)

Clinic called to bring trigger forward a couple of hours so guess they have me due earlier than expected.  I asked what would happen if I was unwell on the day and apparently if it's on my chest they will switch to sedation from general... relieved there's an option.  She did say if I was unwell I may be best freezing any embryos but got a few days to worry about that!

SM89- you'll be itching to POAS by the end   It's the hardest!  I bought mine a couple days before OTD last time to stop myself!

Thanks Madame  I hope you feel better soon hun- there's just way too many nasty bugs   I blame the unseasonal weather we had!


----------



## Sbarky15

24joy - Yes they are starting to creep up on me. I'm very sicky - but not actually sick. Sore boobs and still having intermittent cramping mainly at night so hoping that it normal. I am sitting here at work heaving my guts up as we speak lol. How are you doing? Is today your EC is so good luck   

Newst any news about those little embies?

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Newst1

Sorry to hear you are feeling sicky Barky but in a way its good that you are ;-)  

I am booked for 10am tomorrow for transfer but unfortunately I dont know how my embies are as I don't think they check them on day 4. Nail biting stuff!! I'm just praying that we have something there tomorrow to transfer xx   

Good luck for collection tomorrow 2forjoy xx


----------



## sm89

Newst - Good luck for your transfer tomorrow    Everything crossed for you!

2ForJoy - Good luck for your collection tomorrow. Hope you get lots of eggs    Hope you're little boy is feeling a bit better.


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Newst! They just look like blobs on day four so not a lot to tell the difference between them xx

Ps. My phone tried to correct blobs to boobs hhahahahajahahaanna


----------



## Newst1

Ha-ha I'm hoping to see those boobs on screen tomorrow 

Thank you for the good wishes, I am getting very excited now. I've tried so hard to keep myself grounded but today its started to feel real  

xx


----------



## KA33

Hi everyone

sm89 - When is your test date? I think what your feeling is a good sign, when I started to feel like something was going it was before af would have been due so took that as a positive sign.

Newst- Good luck for transfer tomorrow!! I'm sure it will be fine. I had a 3 day transfer because like you I didn't have many embryos and had to make the hard decision of wanting a 3 day or going to blasto. I chickened out and had a 3 day transfer only cause I believe it will work if its meant to work regardless, but at least when you have your blasto on board you have that knowledge that your chances are really good! Good luck hun!

2forjoy - Good luck for your egg collection tomorrow!! I know its hard when you have a little one around you and they are not well. My son has had a cold and I have caught it from him and have been unwell since getting my bfp which has got me worried.

MrsBarky - Your scan is before mine, mines on the 5th. Can you work out how many weeks you are? I was 5 weeks yesterday. I haven't felt any sickness yet but I didn't have it in my last pregnancy either. I hope you feel better soon!

Audi - You have been waiting ages, It must be different at every clinic. Hope you get started soon!!

I'm just counting down the days until my scan!! really want to start enjoying the fact that I'm pregnant but in order for me to do that, I have to know everything's ok. I cant wait to tell people but I'm gonna hold out and tell my close family and my son on Christmas day, it will be a lovely surprise for them. That feels like so long away, I think once I can talk about it and my family knows then it will feel more real.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Super quick one from me as on mobile. Ec was this morning ... still at lister. Lots of discomfort so lots of pain relief...feeling pretty spaced right now. 12 eggs collected so few less than time :/ 6 each for us and recipient. Fx we both have a lucky egg   very nervous about the next 24 hours!

Ty for the well wishes...means a lot. Lo is on the mend too...missing him dearly right now


----------



## Newst1

Sorry to hear of your discomfort, 12 eggs is an excellent number ❤ Rest up my lovely, you’ve done a grand job! 

As for me I am officially PUPO!!  😬 

I hope everybody else is ok x


----------



## MadameG

Congrats Newst! Enjoy hunny xxx

Joy rest up well. That’s a good number 😊 hope you all feel better soon xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Congrats newst and joy!!! Joy 12 is fab fingers crossed for u both xx


----------



## Audiprincess

KA33 all the waiting seem the hardest part til u get to the next stage hey? Hope the time goes quickly for u lovely xx

2 forjoy excellent well done lovely, hope u get plenty of rest planned? Xx

Newst congratulations lovely excellent news xx

Madamg how r u lovely? Xx

Barky how u feeling has it sunk in any more yet? Xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi audi how r u??

No it really hasnt yet lol. Im ready for my scan on saturday. Cant tell you how scared i am and paranoid. Its weird cause i can feel lots going on in there. Feels like twinges and as daft as it sound like there is something moving in there? I have had the odd random sharp pain in my groin too. Not overly painful but enough to make me wonder whats going on.

Hope youre ok lovely?? Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Joy - 12 eggs is great  hope you're feeling better today.

Newst - congratulations, exciting news!

Barky - I remember feeling lots of funny feelings in those first few weeks and was constantly Googling things. Hope this week goes quickly for you.

Sm89 - best of luck for tomorrow morning!


----------



## Audiprincess

Barky yes I remember those feelings in tummy and trying to analyse everything 😂 Have u got much planned this week to make time go hopefully a little quicker for u? I'm good thank u lovely thrown myself into Christmas shopping this last couple of weeks but have realised this morning I haven't been taking my folic acid for about 10 days 🙈 Have now placed them on the worktop to remind me wouldn't imagine it would make a difference to my levels as I'm on the higher dose (5mg) xx


----------



## Sbarky15

I always take mine with my night time drink it helps me remember. Im glad its normal. So bloody scary especially havimg never been pregnant before i dont know what to expect!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

I was exactly the same, lots of the pains felt similar to period pains which made it even more worrying. Just things stretching, there is so much going on in there in those early weeks.


----------



## sm89

Well girls I got tests today, I purposely haven’t bought any as I knew I wouldn’t be able to resist the temptation. I was right I couldn’t wait so I done a test this afternoon and it was positive!!!!!!!

So happy but just cautiously happy for the time being feel I still just can’t relax. Hope it sticks around  

It was quite a strong positive but will be doing another tomorrow on my official test day. 

Thanks for all your well wishes. I’m on my phone and this doesn’t work properly on here so will catch up with where everyone is up to tomorrow on my laptop


----------



## Sbarky15

So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## MadameG

Sm congrats!!! Eeeee!!! Xxx


----------



## Audiprincess

SM89 massive congratulations lovely so pleased for u both xx


----------



## sm89

Thank you all.  

Becoming a bit test obsessed. Done another this morning and the line was darker than yesterday and definitely darker than control line. Also done a clear blue digital. Feel like I just want some reassurance but thankfully the local hospital have agreed to see me in the early pregnancy unit on 18/12. Hoping all stays well until then    Think I'll feel a little better after that. Doesnt feel real.

How are you all? 

Newst - How are you doing in the 2WW. I found it so hard drove me around the bend, just try and keep as occupied as possible 

Joy - 12 is great. Well done. Plenty of rest now  

Audi - Where are you up to now? I've lost track a bit with everyone xx

Madame - Hope you are okay


----------



## Newst1

SM89 - EXCELLENT NEWS! So pleased for you   You did really well to hold out so long with the testing! I am not sure that I will be so patient. Have you had to go for blood tests or anything like that at the clinic? x

Thank you all for the lovely messages, it feels very surreal to have even got this far. Cannot wait until the 5th December which will be our official test date Just praying that AF doesn't turn up. Does anyone know when you would expect to get it if you were not successful? x

Joy - How are you feeling following ER? x


----------



## sm89

Thank you. My partner was really keen on waiting until OTD. I managed to convince her to test just 1 day early but it definitely helped not having the tests around the house. No - I called the clinic today and they asked if I'd like to go in for a scan at 6 weeks but its around £180 plus travel costs so I said no. I was going to just look private local but my NHS hospital have agreed to see me early with it being IVF and my partner's eggs which is good.

I'm not sure how to work out when AF was due, I was also very confused with this but if you look earlier in the thread Madame explained it to me.

Keep yourself busy your test day will be here before you know it.   Got everything crossed for a positive result for you.


----------



## Newst1

Sm89- Blimey, that’s a lot when you have to include your travel expenses. Yes this 2ww is pants. How do you not symptom spot!!! I’m only 3 full days in. I have tested my trigger shot out and that’s finally gone from my system today. Can not believe it took so long. I’ll do my best to hold off the next 7 days but I think I might have to sit on my hands!!

I hope all you other girlies are ok xx


----------



## sm89

Ah Newst its impossible not to symptom spot. I done that the entire time!!! Your OTD will be here before you know it just try and keep yourself occupied   Easier said than done I know. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi ladies, it's been a busy week!

newst- that's awesome but now the anxious waiting game really begins   Good luck holding off from POAS!

SM89- YAYYY! So flippin happy for you!  Amazing!  How are you feeling? 

Madame- TY hun... I hope you're OK? x

Barky- Saturday will be here before you know it  

Hannah- how are you doing?

Thanks Audi- I hope the waiting game isn't driving you too mad x

AFM- again sorry for the delayed catch-up! We stayed in London day of EC as well as night before to get some rest and so glad we did!  Since then i've been back at work trying to tie-up loose ends as i'm off from tomorrow until mid next week.

Call on sunday (day after EC) was good- 5 of our 6 fertilised so a better rate than last time- I was so relieved!  They pencilled for me to have a 3dt yesterday.
Was nervous as hell but got a call yesterday AM to say all 5 are still going   2 are spot-on, 1 bit too fast and 2 a bit slower but all good.  She did tell me the gradings but I didn't have a pen and forgot straight away   Anyway... that means they're being pushed to blast so ET will be tomorrow ... eeek!  It hasn't sunk it tbh... wonder how i'll feel after  After ET we are going away with DS for the weekend to see some family so I know i'll get no rest but FX it will be a good distraction!


----------



## sm89

Joy - Yayyy made up for you and great news that they're all still doing well   Weekend away sounds like a good idea, try to keep yourself occupied!   Fingers crossed for you.

Thank you   At the moment I am cautiously happy and excited but trying not to get too ahead of myself as I know it's still only very early days. I'm still having the odd stomach cramps but other than that just a bit of pain in my lower back and extreme morning thirst. Feel like I could drink a gallon of water every time I wake up. Other than that feeling well just want to get to my scan now for some reassurance. Just got to wait until 18th of December!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Aww that all sounds really promising!  Yay! Where are you getting scanned?  How many weeks will you be? 

Ahh TY  I was surprised.  It's a shame they don't give daily updates though as today I am really stressing about our little EMBS <3 Yeah- DH said he can't have me all stressy and mad so last night arranged to see my brother on IoW- booked a lovely cabin so FX we all get the break we need!


----------



## sm89

Thank you. I'm keeping everything crossed that we have a strong emb staying with us   I'm getting scanned at the Early Pregnancy Unit at a local hospital. My friend who is a midwife there told me to call and explain it was an IVF pregnancy and they agreed to see me early. I should be just over 6 weeks by then so fingers crossed that can give me some reassurance.  

I was like that but dont worry, no news is good news.  Ah that sounds lovely and will take your mind of things. I seen someone say laughter helps implantation so watched a comedy the night of transfer.   Keep us updated, good luck x


----------



## 2ForJoy

I'll have to schedule a comedy for tomorrow then  Been watching The Sinner on netflix... bit serious!

Ah thats fab you can do that!  I have a feeling my NHS would tell me where to go ...


----------



## sm89

Oooh I have been watching that too! Only got 1 episode left to watch it's quite addictive.

I forgot to mention I also told then it was donor eggs as well as IVF. Maybe that's why they agreed to see me early. I've seen a lot of clinics do hcg bloods to give you a bit of reassurance but Lister dont.  

Good luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well, I'm sure it will. Will be thinking of you


----------



## Newst1

Joy - Excellent News on the Little embies. Good luck for transfer tomorrow my lovely and enjoy your weekend away xx

SM89- I don’t think we will ever stop worrying! With every couple of days there seems to come a new worry! Keeping everything crossed for you xx

I had stomach cramps and sicky feelings last night which turned out to be a sickness and diarrhoea bug 😫 so I’ve been in bed all day today   What great timing! X


----------



## 2ForJoy

Ah that may be why!  The Lister do HcG... for a flipping charge! (cost me £65 last time IIR).  I had 6 week scan there last time which was a whopping £165 + trains and a days leave   dread to think what it is now!  

Yes it is AMAZING!  That's what I spent all afternoon and night watching after EC... just one episode left here too.  Have also just finished Stranger Things 1 & 2 which was pretty cool!

TY sweetie- I will update when I'm (hopefully) PUPO!  Just trying to decide how many EMBS to have put in... last time was 1 4aa blast but i'm getting older now so a bit unsure... guess it will depend on the grade and how many there are... if there's more than 2 then maybe just the one and freeze 2...FX

Newst- you poor thing.  Please don't panic, keep hydrated (Lucozade SPORT is great for this) and take regular paracetamol to prevent/treat fever.  Remember no hot water bottles or anything like that on tummy.  Most of all try to relax and REST! xx


----------



## Newst1

Thanks Joy, I’ve had terrible cramping both lower back and abdomen since last night. I just hope it’s not had a negative effect 😢


----------



## 2ForJoy

If it's any consolation sweets I had very strong cramps with DS.  I even had the usual monthly upset tummy for few days before OTD.  I may have mentioned before but I was absolutely sure that it had failed and AF was imminent that I bought wine the day before assuming i'd be bleeding by the time I got home from work!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Newst - hope you start to feel better very soon! Embryos are tough, as Joy said, just try to keep your fever down and keep hydrated.

Joy - great news, and your little trip away sounds like a fantastic distraction. Good luck for tomorrow  I'm good thank you, off to my first antenatal class tomorrow and it's about feeding, should be interesting. Time seems to be going quite quickly at the moment over on my side!

Sm89 - we've already spoken in various places but it's such great news! Now you need distractions to get you through to 18th December quickly!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hannahdaisy- I must say your pregnancy seems to be flying!  Can't believe you're due soon!  Have you decided what to do re feeding?  |We didn't have many classes where I am.


----------



## hannahdaisy

I didn't feel like it was in the earlier days but now the weeks are down to single figures it seems to be going to quickly! I'm not 100% re feeding, ideally combi feeding. I've got a breast pump but I've also got the Tommee Tippee prep machine. Just going to see how it goes. Think I might try breastfeeding to start with when it's colostrum in very small amounts, and then try to pump after that. I've read that pumping can be pretty tricky though so I'm just quite open to things at the moment. I've only got this class and then one more in about a week and a half about labour.


----------



## sm89

Newst - Try not to worry about the cramps. I had cramps until OTD and got a positive. I'm still getting odd cramps now too.   Look after yourself hope you feel better soon x

hannah - I'm trying to keep myself as distracted as possible. Got quite a bit on with work christmas meals over the next few weeks and christmas shopping so hopefully that will help to keep me distracted. Bet you're so excited for your baby boy to be here  

Joy - Good luck for today. Will be thinking of you  

Barky - Scan in 2 days!!!! Excited for you


----------



## MadameG

Joy 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀

Love to all you other girlies. I’m getting stronger, started some temp work this week so I’m feeling more ‘normal’ again xxxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Sorry ladies but it's all poop.  Just go home from clinic after leaving home at 7am- 1 of the 5 stopped yesterday.  1 is a very poor quality blast which collapsed just before we arrived and the rest are very far behind, again poor quality so I am NOT PUPO     They have suggested I go back in the morning (another 2 hour trip each way & £125 train fare) in the hope something will have advanced.  Feeling so SO low right now.  Is it worth it? We've had to cancel part of our trip away to go back tomorrow and even when we get there we'll be spending the weekend with my 6m PG SIL.

Sorry for the "me post" xx


----------



## sm89

Madame - Aw I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. Hope you enjoy your new job  

Joy - I am gutted for you. The clinic should've told you before you made your way there this morning. I know you're probably feeling pretty low right now but there is definitely still hope. Fingers crossed your others catch up for you by tomorrow    I will keep everything crossed for you.    - Not a 'me' post at all don't worry that is what we're all here for xxxx


----------



## Flipsy

2forJoy - stay positive. I had the same, they called me on Day 5 when I was on the train to say 3 still going but not great quality. I went back the next morning & I had 2 4AA, better quality than my twins. I got pregnant & although it wasn’t a happy ending, what I’m trying to say is I got pregnant with a Day 6 when I had given up hope on Day 5.

Big hugs xx


----------



## MadameG

Joy massive hugs hunny. Sending you all the positive vibes for the morning xxxxxxxxxxx

Sm there’s nothing like working in a call centre for a toy company, where every other caller has a baby crying in the background and tells you they are heavily pregnant, to rebuild your thick skin   xxxxxx


----------



## sm89

Aw Madame that must be so difficult but you sound like such a strong person.    Unfortunately some people just don't know how lucky they are!

Joy thinking of you today hope you get some good news    Everything crossed for you Xxx


----------



## Newst1

Good afternoon Ladies  

Joy - I am so sorry to hear that things didn't go to plan, we never know what life is about to throw at us. I really hope you've had better news today. Sending you lots of   

Madameg - Glad you are starting to feel better, I hope the job doesn't wear you down.. xx

Barky - I think it is your scan tomorrow is it? Sorry I should have read back but good luck xx

SM89 - How are you feeling? are you getting many symptoms yet?xx

AFM - I am now over the sickness bug and back to work today hoorah!.. The cramps have now subsided. Roll on Tuesday!!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Ladies- I really appreciate all your kind words so thank you xx

How is everyone?  How was scan Barky?

A quick update for me on the last evening of our break away  

Well after the awful news when we turned up at clinic Thursday for our 5dt whereby we only had 1 blast which had collapsed & poor quality, 2 poor quality stuck at day 3 and one stuck at day 4 we decided to take a punt on some better news for a 6 day transfer so we got the train home from the climic, packed some stuff and drove back up to London for the night to be there fr 9am.  The 2 at day 3 were still not progressing so basically gone, the blast was still collapsed so again gone  but they said the day 4 had progressed into a 4bb blast.  OK not the best quality and of course i'm SOOOO apprehensive but pleased that out of the 5 originally fertilised we had something to transfer.  It all feels so surreal right now- I don't feel PUPO just been crampy since ET from irritation and exhausted as we have not stopped this weekend!  I won't lie- I don't have as much hope as after EC but at least I've had a busy time with family to distract from it.

I don't know what the next step will be if this doesn't work and TBH i'm concerned about my egg quality given that this is what happened with the 5 that fertilised from our, as yet I do not know what has happened with the recipient :/


----------



## Flipsy

Take it easy 2forJoy, that’s a descent embryo.

Hope 2ww goes quickly xxx


----------



## sm89

Joy - Glad you had your transfer was thinking of you all day   Hope the 2WW goes quickly for you, fingers crossed you'll get good news on test day   

Newst - I've had a few symptoms but mild. Extreme thirst of a morning every day, my boobs are hurting a bit which is weird as I had a boob job when I was 19 and haven't really had any feeling in them since, so that's a strange one ha ha   Still getting the odd sensation in my stomach, I wouldn't say they're cramps like I had during my 2ww just unusual feelings. Hoping the next 2 weeks flies by so I can get a bit of reassurance from the scan    Have you had any symptoms? Good luck for Tues  

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## loopy loo1017

So much is going on now 

2forjoy congrats on being pupo a 4bb is very good quality hun I have everything crossed for you xx

Sm89 Fingers on your bfp so exciting xx

Newst good luck hun...i hope you get good news xx

Barky praying you got good news on sat xx

Madame im glad to see that you have a temp job and that you are starting to feel better you deserve to be happy hun xx

Afm I've been keeping away as there is nothing to report back other than I had my treatment for my precancerous cells and I'm waiting on the dates from my clinic

I had a job interview the other day was between me and another girl and I never got the job I had a meltdown tbf all I seem to do is fail at everything and it's so hard to pick myself up and keep going....im tierd but it's my son that keeps me going I know I have to for him

Sorry for my moan but been having a really hard time and I know that you all understand 

Thanks you xxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi all!

Sorry I have been quiet - I was really sick last week and had some nasty cramps so was off work - I prefer to use works comp for this site as its a bit poo on the phone lol! I went to EPAU on Friday as I was concerned about the cramping but I saw my little nubbin's heartbeat <3 we had a private scan booked for Saturday too, so I still went to this so that hubby could come and once again a good strong hb. So all is looking good so far - it's just me suffering with all the side affects   lol. 

Joy - congrats on being pupo!! It sounds like you have had a bit of a rough time. Take it easy and let that little 4bb nestle in <3 Fingers crossed for you.

Has anyone heard from Newst yet? Hope she is ok x

Hello again to everyone? Any news? Any goss anywhere?? lol xxx


----------



## sm89

Loopy - So sorry to hear you're having a hard time at the moment.   I can imagine it's been really difficult for you   Glad that you're treatment is over and hope you hear from the clinic with dates soon.   

Barky - Already spoke to you but so happy your scan went well and you got to hear the HB. Makes everything feel more real I bet.   Glad you're feeling a bit better too xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Barky so so pleased for you xx

Sm89 thanks hun think I just need something to focus on but I'm so scared that it won't work again and this is our last attempt so I know I will have to deal with the outcome then xx


----------



## KA33

hey everyone!!

sm89 - congratulations on your pregnancy!! When is your first scan? I bet your made up.

Mrs Barky - also congrats on hearing a heartbeat, at least you know everything is all well and good and you can enjoy pregnancy and look forward to the future!

Newst - When is your test day? fingers crossed for you! glad to hear your also now feeling better.

2forjoy - Glad to hear that you did make it to transfer, must have been such a worry for you lately. My son was also graded the same sort of quality blast as he shot out at transfer, so the embryologist swapped the embryo and froze my son as they thought damage may have been caused! Just shows you that you can never tell which ones are gonna make it or not. Good luck hun.

Loopy - Sorry to hear that your feeling low at the minute, you have had a hard time so its normal to feel the way you do. I also have many days where I feel like I'm no good and fail at everything! Life is hard at times, I really hope good times are now gonna start coming your way!

Hope everyone else is well?

I have my first scan tomorrow, I'm so nervous but relived that the day is nearly here. I have had a tough time emotionally since getting my positive, I want to start being happy but I have been worrying myself sick and have had spotting on 3 occasions, most recently last night when it turned to red blood with a few small clots sorry if tmi. I have been so anxious, that the days could not go quicker enough for me, these last 2 weeks have been a lot worse than the 2ww. 

I don't know how I will cope if something is wrong! anyway gonna try my best to stay upbeat and just prey everything will be good tomorrow. I will be 7 weeks on Wednesday so should expect to see a heartbeat. I'm going to the lister for scan and its just where I feel most comfortable even tough it is £165 for the scan, also need to pick up more cyclogest which is also a lot of money.

Will let you know how I get on!

Take care ladies x


----------



## Newst1

Good morning ladies,

its OTD today and I got my BFP!!!!    I am so pleased yet so nervous for the next few weeks!

Joy - Bless you, its been a rough time for you, this IVF lark is so emotionally draining. A 4AA is excellent! I called our clinic last week for grading as i had not asked at transfer and i had a 3BB and a 1 transferred. Keeping everything crossed that you get good news xx

SM89 - Glad that your symptoms are currently mild, lets hope they stay that way. When is your scan? xx

Loopy - You've been through so much but you are clearly made of strong stuff, they say that good luck comes in threes. Lets hope in your case you get your dates, a new job and then your BFP! Sending hugs your way xx

Barky - Sorry to hear you've not been well, it must have been so reasuring seeing the heartbeat, how lovely xx

KA33 - I hope your scan goes well for you today, my sister bled through all 5 of her pregnancies and ive got all 5 nieces and nephews as a result! Try not to worry too much, look forward to hearing your news later xx


----------



## sm89

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Newst! So happy for you   Completely know how you feel being so pleased yet so nervous. Since I got my BFP I've been up and down. One minute so excited the next worrying. Try and get an early scan at your EPU like I am! Worth a shot  

Ka33 - Thank you. My first scan is 18th. I just want it here now so that hopefully I can relax a bit. Try and stay positive, Hope your scan goes well and you get that reassurance 

loopy - Fingers crossed everything works out for you   and so sorry you're feeling low. Take care of yourself


----------



## Sbarky15

Fab news Newst! We all seem to be having a lot of luck so far! (fingers crossed it continues!)

Keep us up to date with how you get on KA - I will be 7 weeks on Weds too so looks like out due dates could be the same  

Hope you're all ok    SM89 I am still waiting for your sickness updates     

I have to take a yoghurt bed with me so that I can eat it before getting out of bed. It helps the nausea x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Newst this is AMAZING news! YAYYYYY! Congrats sweetie! x

Barky- Glad scan went well.  I hope the nausea subsides soon x

KA33- how did scan go hun? x

SM89- I hope you're OK? The wait for scan seems longer eh! x


I'm home from our break now so hopefully can keep up a bit better  

Sorry- TMI alert! Urgh the bum bullets are GRIM.  I do however think I suffered more with them on my last cycle.  Have had on-off constipation with them this time (constant last time) but the leakage... urggghhh!

Today is 4dp6dt so 4 sleeps 'til OTD on Saturday 9th.  I think we're out- the AF cramps are getting stronger to the point i'm going to have to take some paracetamol.  I did cramp in my successful cycle but this feel much different- defo more "AF-y" if you know what I mean.  Last time the cramps only started a couple days before whereas these have been going since ET and getting stronger.  Sorry for TMI but I also have my AF telltale sign which is upset tummy.  I also have really bad PMT which I didn't get with previous successful.  I really am trying to optimistic as I know each pregnancy is different but I am feeling so deflated right now  

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Newst1

SM89 - I am hoping to get in with our clinic pre Christmas as the scans are included in the amount that we have already paid. I only have around 14 pessaries left too so I have asked if I can combine the visit for both x

Barky - 7 Weeks already, the last couple of weeks seem to have flown by. It will be your 12 weeks scan before we know it!! I hope your nausea starts to ease off soon. The yoghurt comment did make me smile, bless you x

2forjoy - The bum bullets were rank! NEVER do I want anything like that again lol. Try not to worry, it was day 4 for me that although I had a sickness bug I also took a hot water bottle to bed in the afternoon as I had such bad AF pains. Keep positive   

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sm89

Barky - No sickness for me so far. Just random twinges and I am feeling a tad hormonal.   Hope you're feeling a bit better. Can't beleive you're 7 weeks already that's flown over. Best Christmas present ever I bet   

Joy - I am okay thank you. How are you feeling now? Try not to worry too much, I had my transfer on the Saturday and the pains for me started on the Tuesday. Felt like AF cramps lasted a few days so it could just be the embryo snuggling in. You're still in the game fingers crossed you get a positive result on test day. Will you be testing early or are you waiting until OTD?   

Newst - Oh that is good that your scans are included   I also need more pessaries soon but I've put a prescription into ASDA. I think I must be the only person who really doesn't mind doing them the back way     How are you feeling now? Any symptoms?


----------



## Newst1

SM89 - I have not tried them the back way, I didn't know that was an option.. I am using Crinone gel, are you the same? I am feeling ok thank you. I have lower back ache most of the time but its pretty mild. my biggest problem is that I started to bloat just after transfer and I just kept growing, I think it must be a side effect of the progesterone but I literally cannot comfortably fit into any of my clothes and I look like I am about 4 months pregnant so that's really quite uncomfortable at times. Apart from that I am all good  xx


----------



## sm89

Newst - sorry no i thought you were talking about cyclogest pessaries which you can do the back or the front way... I tried both and much prefer the back it's so much easier. I'm not sure what Crinone Gel is but no I am not taking it. I've also had quite a bit of lower back ache but like you nothing extreme just mild. I am also uncomfortable and agree think it's off the pessaries. I was so uncomfortable yesterday in work felt like having a meltdown none of my pants fit me think my stomach is just a bit bloated too! Will hopefully all be worth it in the end


----------



## sm89

Girls - Just realised I've forgot to take my pessary this morning. Am I okay doing one when I get home (about 4pm) and then another before bed (about 10pm)


----------



## 2ForJoy

SM89- I would probably just skip the missed one or if you take it delay tonights by a couple of hours then get back on track 2m

Yes back door is defo easier!!  It's still grim either way!

TY ladies.. I've been in a flap all day and so SO uncomfortable with AF pains.  Work must think i'm insane going to the loo every hour (to check for blood).  

I'm not planning on testing early- the way I feel I am scared to test at all as at east without POAS i'm in some kind of bubble IYKWIM?! I haven't even bought any tests!  IF we make it I will get them Friday evening... maybe...   I've popped a bottle of wine in the fridge ready and waiting "just incase"!

xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Newst - congratulations, amazing news!

Barky - I was checking back to hear about your scan, so pleased for you 

Sm89 - I definitely preferred to use the back for the Cyclogest, much less mess. Still not very nice but better than the front!

Joy - best of luck! I had ordered some FRERs from Amazon and they didn't arrive on time so was panicking about it. Did a last minute trip out to the shops the night before OTD but meant that we definitely weren't tempted to test early.


----------



## KA33

Newst - Congratulations!! Have you booked your first scan? We seem to have a lucky thread going.

2foyjoy - I really hope you get your positive, AF symptoms are so much like pregnancy symptoms so you really cant tell, I have my fingers crossed for you!

sm89 - I have had no sickness either, I didn't have it when I was pregnant with my son either. We will just have to count ourselves very lucky! How much are the pessarys at asda? I'm paying £25 a box at the lister, costing a fortune.

I had my scan and all was well. I was so scared going in and my legs were shaking that I had to apologise to the nurse. I got to see the baby with heartbeat and got to hear it too, at that point I just burst out crying, I was so embarrassed but I was just so relived. Feel so much more relaxed now, the nurse could find no reason for the bleeding. She did say that my ovaries are swollen and I have multiple cysts on both, the biggest measuring 3cm. That's the reason why I look 4 months pregnant already, I knew something else was going on in there. They gave me a picture of the baby which I cant stop looking at. They also said that I'm measuring 7weeks 1 day although I was on Tuesday 6 weeks 6 days, they again said that is fine.

I self referred myself today to the hospital I want to give birth at, which seems crazy having to think about hospitals now but when I called my docters they said that they didn't need to see me and to just call a hospital of my choice and the the midwifes will arrange my pregnancy care and scans, so I will expect to hear back from someone next week. Anyone else registered themselves yet?

I am so tired all the time, so off to bed now!

Night ladies x


----------



## sm89

Joy - I think it's a good idea holding out. That way if you get a positive it should be a strong one and makes you feel a little better. I ended up testing 1 day early but that was because I had my driving test on OTD and I didn't want to go into it with my head in a whirl. Don't worry too much about the grading, mine was only a 4AB. I actually didn't know until afterwards as I didn't ask during transfer. Got everything crossed your embie sticks for you  

KA33 - I'm not sure exactly how much they are at ASDA but I'm sure they're cheaper than the clinic. I'm going to have to pick up some more soon only got 1 box left. How lovely that you got to see baby and the heartbeat   Bet you feel much better now. 

I've also self referred to hospital but I needed to in order to be seen at the EPU. Got my scan date wrong it isn't the 18th its the 19th so 1 more day to wait.... I feel like this part is just like the 2WW.... Just want that reassurance and I'll start to feel a bit better.

Got work Christmas Meal tomorrow so need to work out how to explain the not drinking, or do I just go the bar on my own and say I am drinking, I don't know. Either way it's going to be difficult as I'm usually all up for it.  

Newst - So excited for you      Are you going to book a scan?

Barky - I know you've not been feeling good. Hope you feel better soon  

Hannah - Hope you are well. Your little boy will be here before you know it. Exciting


----------



## Newst1

SM89 - Crinone does the same job as the cyclogest I think but it is in gel form. Not sure that you can do that the back way, I think I will just stick with front, the pessarie after EC has scarred me lol! Regarding your Christmas party maybe drink tonic with ice and a slice and no one will take any notice. They will just think you can really handle your drink!! We have 3 nights out in a row next week which I am dreading making excuses at as they all know I like a drink or 6  

2forjoy - You are doing amazingly well not testing. I tested the trigger shot out and then from 4dp 5dt!!   you wont need that bottle of wine, i'm sure  

Hannah - Thank you for the congratulations, i hope you are well x

KA33 - I am unable to book our first scan with the clinic until we take the clinics second pregnancy test which is Tuesday, i am hoping they will get me in before Christmas as we are wanting to tell some close family members but do not want to until i know the scan is all ok. Pleased to hear that your scan went well, i bet that was a huge relief. Interesting to hear that you have cysts, i have literally ballooned since egg transfer. I wonder if that could also be my problem?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm89 - I didn't have anything huge like a work Christmas party, but we did go out to the pub with work a couple of times and I had to keep driving and make excuses when usually I'm the same as you, very up for a drink and a night out! People were definitely suspicious and once I told them that I was pregnant some said they already guessed because of the pub stuff! You could maybe say that you've been put on certain antibiotics that you can't drink with, or that you have something big to do super early the next day? Otherwise I think yeah, buy your own drinks and pretend that they're alcoholic and if anyone buys you one then find a way to sneakily move it and leave it somewhere or something.


----------



## sm89

Thanks for the advice Hannah. My boss knows and has been really supportive giving me all the time off without it even going down as leave/sick leave so he's said he will help with my cover. I found out today that I'd been successful in my job interview I had last week too and straight away a few colleagues came over and said they can't wait to celebrate with me tomorrow and one said she was going to buy me a shot.   I said I've went off them as they make me sick but I'm going to have to think and get prepared haha.

Think I'll do the latter option and pretend I am drinking.

How are you feeling? I cant even imagine how excited you must be   Will be here before you know it


----------



## hannahdaisy

Oh no! Not sure how you could get out of shots! Continuing to stand your ground and say that you've gone off of them and really don't want one might be the only way. Even then though I bet some people won't listen! Congratulations on the job offer 

I'm not really sure how I'm feeling today to be honest! Went for a midwife appointment and then went into work but got sent home because I felt funny and had a temperature. A few teachers and teaching assistants have been off with the Norovirus and lots of kids have been away so I'm super paranoid and I'm so scared of being sick  really hoping that it's nothing. In terms of the baby though, yes, very exciting. Starting to feel very real. Got the car seat out the other day to check it and we both had this moment of like 'wow...there's going to be a baby in there soon!'. Can't even imagine what things will be like but very excited to meet him and have a cuddle. Was told today that his head is very low.


----------



## sm89

I know. Really not sure how I am going to get out of it but sure I will find a way  

Aw sorry to hear that you're not feeling great. Make sure you get plenty of rest and fluids    It's nearly the weekend so at least you can fully relax then without the worry of work.

Ah it's crazy. I am so excited for you, it'll fly by as Christmas always does and then before you know it you'll be packing your hospital bag. Keep us updated


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi ladies, 

Sorry for lack of personals, I have been reading but not a lot is going in at the mo, had a car accident the other day, someone drove into the back of me and I had LO in the car but luckily we're both ok and car is being repaired, im still sore and still getting headaches so not maintaining much info 🙈

We had the schedule off clinic the other day, we're not cycling til end of Feb now! I start pill today and got to take it for 2 months...oh I'm going to be a joy 😏 

Anyways from what I can recall everything seems to be going well for everyone which is fantastic 😊 Hannah not long now at all 😊


----------



## Newst1

Hi Audi - Sorry to hear about your car accident, glad to hear you are on the mend, must have been very frightening, especially with LO in the car.
Was the end of February your decision or your recipients? Remind me, what clinic are you with?

SM89 - I have found some non alcoholic prosecco which looks and tastes just like the real thing, just incase you have any drinks parties to go to over the festive period, you can order it online - The make is Scavi & Ray.

2forjoy - How are you feeling now? x

Barky - Hope youre feeling a bit better x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Audi - sounds horrible, rest up.

Newst - I tried Scavi and Ray prosecco at a baby show and it was really nice. Thought about ordering some for my work party actually and maybe another bottle for Christmas Day.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Oh audi sweetie- that must have been so scary for you- esp having LO in the car  I'm glad you have a plan now- have they said why the long wait?  Hopefully itll fly for you xx

Still crampy and incredibly moody newst   The tests have arrived today ready for the morning... pooping myself if i'm honest!


----------



## Newst1

Hannah- I ordered mine from proofdrinks.com it was free postage and arrived the next day!

Joy- Ooh how exciting. Good luck my lovely. I’m sure you’ll get your positive result!! X


----------



## 2ForJoy

As suspected its a stark BFN for us. Heartbroken to say the least.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Newst - thank you, I was wondering which website to trust because I'd never heard of any of them! Think I'll order two. Also looking forward to real prosecco in the new year although one glass and I'll probably be tipsy or asleep!

Oh Joy


----------



## MadameG

Joy I’m so, sorry hunny   ❤❤❤❤ xxxxxxx


----------



## Newst1

Joy - I am so sorry my lovely   take care of yourself and crack open that bottle of wine you have in your fridge. You so deserve it xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Hi Ladies, 

Im so, so sorry I havent been around this time (huge family issues over the last yr, like my adopted sister concealing a pregnancy and just going into hospital one day and having a baby!) Lots of you over the years have been a great support to me as Ive gone through the ups and downs of IVF, canceled cycles, early Mc's and all the over sharing and TMI we could ask for. 
YOU ARE ALL AMAZING PEOPLE GIVING THE GIFT OF LIFE TO OTHER LADIES 

So I wanted you all to be the first to know we got our    we are of course extremely cautious given the amount of early Mc we have had in the past but we are    this one is the sticky one.
We had a natural FET with a fully hatched blast (6AB) on the 2/12 OTD is 13/12.

To all of you warriors still fighting for your BFP's dont give up hope (I know just how hard that is) you all truly deserve to be the wonderful parents Im sure you all will be. Now im getting a little emotional about you all so ill end it there    

I hope you all get your happy ever afters


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi Ladies- thank you so much for the support as you know on this journey it means the world to be able to communicate with people in similar situations.

Sorry for the lack of personals... i'm in a bit of a state- really not taken the BFN very well at all.  Just keep crying.  Took another FRER this morning (9dp6dt) and of course still negative.  Still no sign of the witch but cramping- I just wish she would rear her ugly head so that I can move on from this cycle, have wine and a hot bath. 

I need to contact clinic 2m to notify of negative result and plan next steps- whatever they may be.  We only have 1 vial of donor sperm left so not sure what we'll do as the cost to import more from Xytex is huge (we would only stay with same donor now).  Do we try and egg share again?  Self IVF? or maybe try an IUI?  who knows.  I'm worried about my egg quality as on our 1st round there were 16 eggs (8 each for us and recipient) and we both only had the one lucky egg- no frostiesm .  This round there were 12 (6 each) and for us it was 5/6 fertilised, 5/6 were doing well day 3 but day 5 we had 1 collapsed poor blast, 2 stuck at day 3 and 1 slow which turned to a 4bb at day 6- the BFN.  Of course I do not know about the recipient yet on this cycle.

I've wondered if the clinic have pushed me too hard and fast?  First cycle stimmed for just 10 days then second was 9 (originally was going to be 8 but they went for 9).  Follies were all to size by day 6/7 of stimms- maybe my dose should have been reduced?  I did so much for the quality of eggs after the lack of frosties/viable in first round by taking q10, drinking pom and eating anti-oxidant rich foods.

Sorry for my rambling- just helps getting it down.  I just keep looking at the picture of our little embryo and feel utter loss.

Congrats to Karmas for the much deserved BFP-   he is sticky xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh Joy, sounds like you have had a rough time with your clinic (which one is it?) I have no idea what protocol or drugs you were on so cant give my opinion on that but I can say about egg quality - So when we had our first cycle there were close to 28-30 follies (cycle was canceled 2 days before ET) I was taking a huge list of vitamins that I found on this forum as well as cut out all caffeine (the HARDEST thing for me im a coffeeholic) and a shed load of other things pushing my body through that first round was harsh. 
The second round I was even more determined to make sure I got great eggs, so I read - it starts with an egg I got an E book of it for quite cheap and tbh it has some great info in there that I wouldnt have thought of and again the haul of vitamins, fresh foods lots of green leafy veg chucked in to a smoothie every day, plenty of protein and lots and lots of water (yuk) we got 16 eggs 8 each 7 mature 5 fertile and 5 made it to blast.
It was only after that I discovered a vitamin called infolic - a lady on here shared her info about it on one of the egg share threads she had previously had issues with egg quality but on the advise of the clinic started taking it she got a great fertilisation and blast rate (Every single one IIRC) 

Dont forget it may not just be your egg quality if you are using DS it could be as they defrost the sample that issues occur.

I am thrilled that we did the egg share as my SIL wouldnt have her twins if it wasnt for ladies like us BUT due to my clinic messing us about SO much and due to mistakes with meds and things like that it would have cost us less if we would have paid outright for a cycle. We have already agreed that when we go back again (we dont just want 1) that we will do a straight IVF cycle and keep all the eggs not only due to the cost but also because we only have 3 frosties left.
I know thats a lot compared to some but Im also more aware than ever how badly it can go wrong so to maximise the chances for us we want a fresh cycle again. 

Have you considered ICIS ? Or did you have it previously


----------



## MadameG

Joy I’m so sorry hunny   Hope you can get some clarity in the next few days. Typically sperm issues are supposed to show up at day 3, so it’ll be interesting to see what your clinic says. However it’s no comfort for now though. Be kind to yourself hunny, it’s been a hec of a year for you xxxxx

Karmas such wonderful news! Congratulations! xxxx


----------



## sm89

Joy - So sorry to hear   Can't imagine how you feel, really hope you feel better after meeting with the clinic to discuss next steps. I understand your concern over egg quality, i'm also concerned about my partners egg quality and although we got a positive this time, we would need to go over that in the future before we cycle again.  Make sure you take it easy and look after yourself, and enjoy that wine    you deserve it.

Karmas - Congratulations, lovely news for you    Do you have a scan booked?

Newst - thanks for the tip on the prosecco. I managed to cover my tracks on Friday but didn't stay out late, only until tea time. It's far too hard being around drunk people when you're sober and I just wanted my PJs and to be cosy. 

Hope the rest of you are all okay.


----------



## Karmas

Aw thanks Ladies  we are still holding our breath 

Sm - no not yet hun OTD isnt until the 13th and my clinic will go nuts if I call before that with a positive as they wont count it as successful until OTD. 

Plus the fact I still have to pay them for this yrs storage (again issues with the clinic) we have already said we wouldnt go back there if we go again so I wanted to move the embryos but they want to charge me for a whole yr and they have only been there 2 months over the first 12m that we got for free.  
So it means Id have to pay Coventry for storage then £50 admin to move the eggs then storage at a new clinic for a yr and admin for the new clinic so likely £300 ish.
I can think of better places to give my money on lining their pockets even more BUT what I may do is leave them there for this yr and move them just before the time is up to a new clinic.  We will go back to Cov for the first scan I assume but I dont want a trans vaginal given my huge history of early mc but I have a feeling they will insist. I know for a fact PG can be picked up from 6w via an abdo scan as when I was pg with my first (18 yrs ago) I found out by having a scan for appendicitis so I will ask them to do an abdo first.

Have you had your scan yet? I think you are about 2 weeks in front of me


----------



## sm89

Karmas - My OTD was Monday 27th so just over 2 weeks ahead yes. My scan is next Tuesday 19/12. We're also not going back to our clinic for the scan, it was too expensive and with the travel costs on top just wasn't worth it. We contacted the Early Pregnancy Unit at our local hospital and mentioned it was an IVF pregnancy with donor eggs (my partners) and they agreed to see us early on that basis. Might be worth a try for you? I've stopped testing now... Think i'll drive myself crazy otherwise just got to keep everything crossed that we get good news on the 19th   What a lovely christmas present for you.


----------



## Sbarky15

Hope everyone is ok  

Joy I am so sorry  I had everything crossed for you not the news I was hoping to hear. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## sm89

How are you feeling Barky? Has the nausea eased yet?   xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Not at all mate   heartburn, nausea, sickness. Hungry all the time but hate any food infront of me lol. How are you doing? xx


----------



## sm89

Oh no   Must be driving you mad. 

After me saying the other day that I felt fine I've felt quite nauseous the past few days. Not actually been sick just feel a bit off my food and like I'm going to be sick, particularly when I first wake up. Pains have eased off though this weekend. Just want the 19th to hurry up now. Still flitting between being excited and being a nervous wreck   x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Has anything worked for your nausea Sm and Barky? I have such a sick phobia that I was trying anything! I don't like ginger so didn't do well with ginger tea etc but had the Sea Bands that I put on sometimes and I read that sherbet lemons were good. I also read stuff about ice lollies so kept some quite plain fruity ones in the freezer. It also happened when I hadn't eaten, but it was a horrible cycle because then feeling sick I obviously didn't want to eat! Had to force myself to keep snacking on things like ready salted crisps and crackers.


----------



## sm89

Hannah - It's not got to the point where I've tried anything yet. It's just been on and off for me and not too bad yet. I did notice though I was really nauseous saturday night but had to go and pick my mum and dad up from the airport quite late, couldn't face my tea whatsoever but had s&v crisps and they helped with it. I've been having a lot of dry weetabix with cold milk too because the thought of some of my favourite tea's is making me feel sick. Don't know whether I'm just coming down with something though. 

I know what you mean about a sick phobia, I was so bad when I was younger if I seen anyone else be sick I'd be sick because I was that terrified of people being sick. Fought a losing battle! Ha ha. I'm slightly better now but still hate it. 

Did you have nausea all the way through or has it eased now? Hope you are well


----------



## Karmas

Sm - when would your clinic have booked the scan if you would have gone back? and how far will you be when you have the scan?

Are all you BFP ladies aware there was a thread started for Egg sharers pregnancy ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=341567.0

It was a while ago so not active but I guess if you all wanted to stay in touch you could as you all seem pretty close together in dates.

Sucking mints is good for sickness - Also when you actually feel like you are about to vomit if you smile as wide as you can it prevents your gag reflex from working. (another sick phobic here)


----------



## sm89

Karmas - I called the clinic on OTD to let them know of the result and they advised me to book w/c 18th Dec. If the calculator online is right I am exactly 6 weeks today, so next Tuesday I should be 7 weeks +1. Thanks for the link to the other thread. How are you feeling? x


----------



## Karmas

Not feeling too badly tbh, apart from the nausea and cramps as well as the odd back twinge (think I need a new mattress) 
what is it they say - new bed new baby lol 
But ive also had a cold so feel just generally out of sorts  hope your nausea calms down soon - Try some rich tea biscuits they might help


I was thinking about calling the EPU but I didnt think they would see me until the clinic sign me off. But ill speak to the clinic on Weds and see what they say. 
What have they done about your progesterone? As we are snowed in here in the Midlands and there is NO way ill make it to Coventry to get a new prescription  so they are going to have to fax it over to my local pharmacy (bet that is met with issues too) 
Calculator says im 4 weeks today so going on the basis if they do it 7w then that would be new yrs day :/ The same day we had a cancelled cycle last yr.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sm - I had nausea near the beginning, can't remember exactly, but through the first trimester. I just always made sure that I had those wrist bands with me and then snacks and some sweets/mints, had to always make sure that I was prepared! Ah I'm still like it really! I'm off work again today coz I had an upset stomach last night and was so worried that I was going to be sick. Think I might have caught the bug that some people had at work. My deputy head text me back saying that an upset stomach and backache can be signs of early labour and I'd been thinking the same thing, so definitely keeping an eye on things and trying to make sure that we're all sorted just in case! Hoping he stays put for a couple more weeks so that he's completely ready and healthy.

Karmas - thank you for the hint about the wide smile! Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Karmas

Thanks Hannah, hope your not feeling too rough. There is a LOT of that nasty sickness bug going around  
The wide smile defo helps, I was sick through out my labour with my eldest and it was a nurse who gave me the tip as I was freaking out so much Id practically hyperventilated. It came in use for when my little ones were ill growing up as I could never have been in the loo with them otherwise. Although they didnt take too kindly to me smiling at them as they were being ill bless them lol


----------



## sm89

Karmas - Yes I didn't contact the EPU until after my OTD. I'm with Lister in London and I am based in the NW so I looked at what I had left (I needed to continue on Progynova tablets and cyclogest pessaries) and then the clinic faxed my prescription over to my local ASDA pharmacy and I picked up the medication the next day. If you ask, your clinic should be able to do that for you.

Hannah - Thanks for the reassurance. I've flitted between being excited and being a nervous wreck. Hoping I'll feel a bit better providing we get good news on 19th. Ah exciting times! Take it easy and keep us updated   Hope he stays put for you for another few weeks. What a lovely start to the new year he will be   Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Newst1

Karmas - Congratulations on your BFP - Looks like you've battled hard to get where you are. Good luck for OTD on the 13th  

Joy - Sending you big hugs, i hope the clinic have been helpful today and that you dont have to wait to long for your follow appointment.  

SM89 - We have a week between us! According to the online calculator i am 5 weeks today. I was out Saturday night at a drinks party and its really not that fun being around drunk people. We are out three consecutive nights this week and i am dreading it!

Barky - Rest up my lovely, I hope you start to feel better soon.

Hannah - Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly, i hope he's well snuggled in there and its just you feeling under the weather.

AFM - i have to take my second test tomorrow then call my clinic to arrange the scan, assuming that all is still ok. I have been suffering with indigestion and i am still really bloated   but no sickness yet so hoping it might leave me alone for a bit longer.

I hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Karmas - will definitely be borrowing that tip!

Sm89 - I'm sure that your emotions will be all over the place for the next few months! As you say, it's so exciting but there's so many things that make you feel nervous, we're still the same now. Just over a week to go for you now, hope it flies by! Thank you, I really hope so too! Was meant to go to another antenatal class tonight but have had to cancel it. Rearranged for tomorrow so hoping I'll feel well enough by then, if not they don't have another one until January.

Newst - thank you, I hope so too! Have you got any Gaviscon? It's safe for pregnancy and I've taken it a few times recently. Good luck for tomorrow, exciting to have a scan date booked in.


----------



## sm89

GIRLS QUick message I’ve just came home and had a bleed with clots. It’s stopped now and wasn’t gushing. SHould I do a prontgoest injection?


----------



## Newst1

Oh bugger! I really don’t know. Does your clinic have an out of hours number? X


----------



## MadameG

Sm are you on prontogest normally? Call your clinics out of hours number for meds advice, plus your epu for a scan for piece of mind. Failing that you could go to a and e xx


----------



## KA33

Hey everyone

I have had a stressful weekend, in fact I have been on edge all through this pregnancy as I have been spotting most days since finding out, after I had my scan a week ago I thought to myself that's it now just relax if there's a small amount of blood because baby's still gonna be ok. But I woke up in the early hours of Saturday morning and could feel myself really bleeding, I looked and was shocked how much red blood there was but tried to get back to sleep, In the morning there was more blood and I was going to go to A&E but all the local hospitals told me that I might not get a scan on a Saturday and it was my sons birthday party that day also, I waited to see if it stopped which it did. On the Sunday, I was fine all day but then it started again in the evening and it was even worse it was heavier than a period and then I passed a massive clot, I was shaking and crying thinking it was all over because I was also feeling cramps. I text my boss and told him I wouldn't be in work today and I have spent today down at A&E who first took some bloods then sent me to the early pregnancy unit where I had a scan and my baby was still there, I cant tell you how relived I was, They discovered that I have an area of bleeding near to baby which also looks like clots, she said it could have been a very early twin pregnancy as it looks to her as if it was a collapsed sack, but they cant be sure, so I guess we will never know. 

She also told me to expect more bleeding but that it shouldn't cause harm to the baby, they are going to scan me again in 11 days time just to keep an eye on everything. Still feel anxious, I think I'm now going to feel like this until I get to the 12 week mark, its scary stuff!

2forjoy - I'm sorry to hear that you got a BFN, I know what it feel likes to get a negative result and its awful but I know you wont give up, keep strong and it will work at some point, hopefully the next time! take it easy for now.

Newst and Karma - Congratulations on both of you getting your BFP!!!! 

Sm89 - I just see your last post and I know how you must be feeling right now, as you can see from my post that it does and can happen and although scary doesn't mean the worst! I would do what I did and get your self down to A&E so you can get a scan. Hopefully it clears up and that's a good sign!  

Night ladies xx


----------



## Newst1

KA33 - Bless you, its sounds as though you've had a rough ride these past few days. I am very pleased to hear that your baby is still in there. Take care of yourself and try to do as little as possible. I really hope the next 11 days fly by without any further concerns    Did you have 1 or 2 transferred?

SM89 - How are you today? 

I have just booked my first scan this morning which is next Thursday. We have booked it privately as the earliest our clinic could get us in was the 28th and we are hoping to tell some immediate family at Christmas, but darent until we have seen that all is ok.

xx


----------



## sm89

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your replies on Monday and sorry for not responding. After calling my clinic out of hours I decided to go to hospital and ended up there for 5 hours. They didn't do a scan just an examination to check whether my cervix was closed and it was. Got home late and done my progesterone injection and then stayed off work yesterday and took it easy. Had a scan this morning at the EPU and thankfully all is still okay, baby measuring 6 weeks with a lovely strong heartbeat. That was a stressful 2 days but feel so relieved now.   Have another one in 2 weeks time  

Newst1 - Good luck for your scan next Thursday. The wait for scan is horrible but just try and keep yourself occupied. So excited for you. We've told immediate family but not telling anyone else until 12 weeks.

KA33 - Sorry to hear you've been having a stressful time   I know how you feel I also feel like I'll be on edge until the 12 week scan. Take care of yourself  

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh SM im so pleased all is well, hang on in there hun x


----------



## sm89

Thanks Karmas. Have you tested today? Keeping everything crossed for you that that positive sticks around


----------



## Karmas

Yep did a FMU this morning and its glaring at me as a BFP, Im holding my breath still until I see a HB as all my other MC never got that far 
Ive booked a private scan for the 28th and called my GP to ask if I would need to be refereed for consultant care as I have developed a mitral valve problem in my heart and have such a long history of MC they booked me in with the midwife for the 21st of Dec for my booking appointment (very very fast compared to any other pregnancy ive had)

Join us on the awaiting scans thread there are lots of us   for the first HB scan x


----------



## Newst1

SM89 - So so pleased that you are ok, how wonderful that you got to see the heartbeat   Take it easy now and rest up! I am very excited for next weeks scan but equally as nervous. It cannot come soon enough, we just wanted the reassurance pre Christmas so that we could tell both of our Dad's at Christmas. Our next scan is booked with the clinic for the 8th January. Are you still going for your scan next week as planned?

Karmas - Congratulations on your official BFP! It sounds like you are in good hands this time, good luck for the 21st.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sm89

Karmas - Ah so happy for you   Now the anxious wait for the scan. Fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you and you get to see the HB on 28th. Are you experiencing any symptoms at the moment?

Newst - Thank you so much. It was such a nervous and anxious wait for the scan I just tried to keep my mind off it and spent yesterday watching movies all day. I know exactly what you mean about the reassurance, it's like even when you get that positive you can't be fully happy. No, my scan next week is cancelled, I have a booking in appointment on 19th instead with the midwife and then another scan at the Early Pregnancy Unit on 27th December so 2 weeks today. How are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh Sm my scan is the same day! Ive just realised I put the 28th its not its the 27th Symptom wise im starving all the time, I get woken up with cramps and cant sleep. Oh and my poor bbs are like bags of pebbles at the moment  how are you feeling symptom wise? Im never quite sure if its the progesterone or the embie


----------



## Newst1

I am not sure we will ever stop worrying, once we reach a stage, we worry about the next lol. Just praying that its in the right place and there's a heartbeat. It would be the best Christmas present that I could ever dream of!

For me, I am waking up very hot in the night and also having horrid dreams, I'm peeing more frequently now and still suffering with the indigestion. I haven't really felt any nausea yet... Karmas I feel for you re the boobs! when I take my bra off in the evenings, they feel as though they are about to fall off! lol

Sm - I hope all goes well on the 19th xx


----------



## sm89

Newst - Agree we will never stop worrying. I said to my partner this morning I sort of wish I could fast forward to 12 weeks. I'm sure you will get that christmas present, keep us updated   I'm also having odd dreams, extreme thirst of a morning and feel slightly nauseous and off food but not been sick yet. 19th is just my booking in, scan is 27th so 2 weeks today. How far along will you be on your scan?

Karmas - Ah same day as me then   My symptoms are extreme thirst in morning which i've never had, weeing more often definitely wake up every morning desperate, slightly nauseous and a bit off food. Same here I wasn't sure if I was just getting a bug. Good luck for your scan


----------



## Newst1

SM - Yes getting to 12 weeks will definitely be a big milestone for all! By my dates I will be 6 weeks and 3 days. We had egg collection on 20th November. It will be interesting to see what they date it as. I've also been waking very thirsty. I quite like the symptoms in a way as it feels positive that things are happening x


----------



## Karmas

Newst since the day I found out about my 1st pregnancy nearly 19 yrs ago now I havent stopped worrying (really) even now my eldest is at uni in London I worry constantly it never goes away. 
I think ill stop when I feel movement at least then I know whats going on. Or ill end up getting a fetal HB doppler just to stop me going crazy (think im already there  ) My EC date would have been the 25th Nov ET was the 2/12

My bbs are tiny I dont 'have' to wear a bra, Id be lucky to get one in my size hehe but hey you never know I may end up getting back what I lost the first time
I started out with a C cup and lost them completely after my first dd was born. Will save me a bomb on a boobjob lol

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=385314.180

Join us on the early pregnancy thread there are lots of ladies there at different stages waiting for our first HB scans x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all I really need to vent so here goes (apologies in advance) 

I've just had a call from my nurse and she has told me my dates not asked if they are ok or anything so she said start injections on 30th December and I asked about my scratch because I've had two failed cycles now with good embryos and she said 'well that was going to be my next sentence ' how rude to reply like that anyway I let her carry on and she said I need to message my consultant and see if she is ok to carry out the scratch so soon after having my pre cancerous cells removed or whether she won't do the scrarch at all....well that was the first I had heard about it not being able to be done at all but she insisted she had mentioned it before and I told her she hadn't 
I said I wasn't sure if I wanted to go ahead with treatment if I wasn't able go have the scratch

Also I'm not sure whether I want the scratch doing that close to my treatment...it will have been nearly 5 weeks by that time comes around...also my period has been longer and heavier after have my treatment and I'm still bleeding now
Surely I should wait until my periods have become normal again before I start treatment 

I am fuming I am the 1 who is going through all this to donate half of my eggs to another lady realistically I could pay for 1 cycle to myself but tbf I see this as the best option all round but I honestly feel like I mean norhing that it's all about the recipient and when she wants to start

I feel used  xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh loopy hun im so sorry they are putting you through this, what clinic is it again? 
If you want to wait then you have that option its YOUR cycle, you run the risk of loosing the recipient though BUT saying that the recipient may be happy to wait a month or so. If you dont feel ready then I would say hold off.
Can you speak to the oncology dept is that who removed the cells in the first place? I would go back to that consultant and see what they recommend.

If you are still bleeding now that may be a side effect of the treatment you should wait until you ovulate to do the scratch so you would have to be POAS to find out exactly when that would be or if your cycles are really regular normally then you could work out an aprox ovu date and let the consultant who is doing the scratch decide on the date to do it.

Ive had 3 scratches and they have all been done in that way, Email Dr on CD1 for scratch and call clinic scratch is normally done for me on day 21 because of how long my cycles are but its generally done on day 16-19 as they expect ovulation on CD14 (for 28CD) Then on the next CD1 call clinic and start treatment

Hope you get this sorted x
Scan on CD10 then ovu tests until spike then the Dr fits me in for the scratch


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi karmas I'm at Coventry 

The nurse was talking about injecting and I said to her I'm not starting any injections until I know what is happening with The scratch so I've emailed rina waiting for her to reply.....she was just so rude and they have changed the protocol I was meant to be on and i have no idea why 
I just feel very uncomfortable tbh with these changes and not being asked if the dates are ok for me because tbh no they aren't  it's too close to Xmas and I'm worried about my cervix healing

I'm just not happy with the way I was spike to I feel for my recipient and she is the only reason I am considering even staying with this clinic because if I wasn't sharing I would walk away 
But I'm also not comfortable going ahead to please somebody else
Just feel torn xxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh yes I remember - I just had my Natural FET there, they are still a nightmare to deal with. I had the nurse say to me 'Oh we dont want you over spending on meds so do yourself a favour and get a few at a time' She then prescribed me a trigger pen costing £35 when I know full well the pregnyl costs £3! Gees I could have slapped her! 
If you cant get in with Rina go with Dr Ghobara I can give you his email if you want. He has done my scratch twice and even remembered me a yr later when I went back for the recent one! 

You have to do what is right for you hun, dont forget with Cov they have a lot more sharers than they do recipients so im sure the lady would be able to pick a different donor if she wanted to start right away. 
Are they other ladies on here who have had the cells removed just before IVF maybe they could give you a run down of how theirs went, it may help put things in order for you. 
You know your own body, dont let them sway you if your not ready then your not ready x


----------



## sm89

Newst - Exciting    Based on the calculator I thought I was 6 weeks 2 days on my scan but I measured at 6 weeks. On the next one I should be 8 weeks. I agree the symptoms make you feel like stuff is still happening. I've had quite bad nausea past few days it doesn't seem to be shifting. 

Loopy - So sorry to hear you're having a difficult time with your clinic. If you don't feel right about cycling so soon I'd definitely tell the clinic. I know you feel for your recipient but you absolutely shouldnt go into something if you dont feel comfortable, and they shouldn't have changed the protocol without speaking to you and telling you why. Hope you get a resolution soon  

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## Newst1

Loopy - Sorry to hear your experience with the clinic has been a bit ropey. I have said from the beginning of our journey that the nurses should also be taught a form of customer service!! Remember this needs to be right for you, don't let her dictate to you. I hope you get it sorted xx

SM89 - I hope everything else is ok aside from the nausea, I'm still ok on that front and hoping it doesn't show up until at least Boxing day!! 

I hope everyone else is ok. 

X


----------



## sm89

Newst - Thanks Newst. Everything is okay now but another scary weekend for me. Got home from work on Friday and had another big bleed. This time was bright red and gushing. I tried to call hospital but couldnt get through and my partner was out on a night out. Didn't want to worry her so just took myself to hospital. They seen me quite quickly and done an examination and she said my cervix looked closed still but she couldn't see a reason for the bleed. There was no one around to do a scan so had to go back Saturday morning. Was awake all night monitoring the bleed was horrible   Scan on Saturday showed that I have a mass outside of my uterus that is causing the bleeding and that it shouldn't effect the baby. The baby was still there in right place and with a strong heartbeat thankfully. The doctor has now told me to up my cyclogest pessaries to 3 a day so hoping this will help. Feel like I'll never relax  

How are you feeling? Hope you are well xx


----------



## Newst1

SM89 - Oh my goodness you poor thing. That must have been so frightening! Do they have any idea what causes the mass outside of the uterus? I am so pleased for you that everything is still ok. That's a tough little bean that you have growing in there   Have they told you to rest? 

I am ok thank you, had a really busy week last week - we had to be out four nights in a row which was a bit of a killer. 1, not drinking and 2, all I wanted to do was be in my pjs at home. Yesterday I felt hungover all day and today I feel the same (obviously I haven't been drinking) I took another pregnancy test this morning   as I just wanted to check that all was still ok. The test line came up before the control line and was darker so I was pleased with that xx


----------



## Newst1

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all ok?

I just wanted to let you know that we had our first scan yesterday and after a little poking and prodding we got to see 2 heartbeats!!  we are so over the moon, although its still very early days we are keeping positive. They also found out I have OHSS!! My ovaries are 12cm x 14cm x 6cm...

I just wanted to thank you all for your support this year, its been amazingly helpful to share this experience with you all. Good luck everyone for 2018 

xx


----------



## sm89

Newst - already spoken to you but really am over the moon for you. Lovely news   

AFM bleeding has stopped now, not sure whether it is the extra pessary that has done the trick. Still doing 3 a day for the time being. Next scan 27th of December. 

Hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Newst!!!!! Woop woop!!!!! Take it easy lovely, those ovaries are chunky monkeys xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Happy New Year to the wonderful egg share girlies, may all your dreams come true this year xxxxxxx


----------



## Newst1

Happy New Year to you all. I hope 2018 brings everybody all they wish for X


----------



## sm89

Happy New Year Girls    Hopefully this is all of our years!


----------



## sm89

So quiet on here at the moment. Hope you are all well Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Happy New Year all, I hope everyone had a well deserved break!

Yes SM89- very quiet!  TBH for me i've been trying to avoid all things TTC until we see the consultant next week... only 5 more sleeps.  It's weird I feel very detached from the whole fertility thing atm  

Hope you're doing well? xx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hello all!!

Sorry I have been AWOL! I havn't been at work much and prefer to use the computer than my phone for this site.

Hope you're all doing well? Please bombard me with your updates so I can catch up on how you are all doing.

I have my 12 week scan on Wednesday     its gone very quick. I am still sick all the time, but arrowroot biscuits do help. 

Hannah how are u doing? I know you are due soon! :O


----------



## KA33

Hey everyone

Happy new year to you all!!

It has been quiet on here, I have tried to stay away from the computer also as reading all the bad stories you can come across hasnt helped me to relax.

Newst - Congrats on your pregnancy and omg twins you must be so excited! good luck with everything.

sbarky15 - Good luck for your scan on wednesday, where are you having it and how many weeks exactly will you be?

2forjoy- good luck with your upcoming appointment, let us know how it goes.

SM89 - hope your well, glad to hear the bleeding has stopped.

My scan is next Thursday so just counting down the days, I will be just over 13 weeks at my scan, I wish they could have fit me in this week. I still bleed a bit everyday but I have got used to it now I havent had a big red bleed since boxing day so I think it must be improving. 

I am still anxious and all over the place, my hormones are raging, I have honestly been an emotional wreck and so hard to live with, I cry and get stressed for no reason all of the time, I think I must have a hormonal imbalance lol

Is everyone still on the progesterone? I thought I could stop this week but the lister have told me to get another box and stay on them until scan, but I think I will be too scared to ever come of them if im honest.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Sbarky15

How you getting on KA?

I will be bang on 12 weeks tomorrow (all being well) I am having it done at one of my local NHS hospitals. Hoping we still have a healthy heartbeat


----------



## Audiprincess

All the best for tomorrow Barky


----------



## hannahdaisy

Barky - good luck for your scan tomorrow, I know that it's a nervous time but it's also really exciting. The best part of our 12 week scan was seeing baby move so much, was amazing seeing as you couldn't feel any of it happening. 

KA - I had treatment with the Lister too and did the same thing, stayed on medication until the scan and then followed their instructions about weaning off. It was a bit scary, but the placenta is producing enough progesterone by 12 weeks so it'll all be fine. Just make sure that you have their weaning sheet.

Well, yes Barky, coming closer to due date which is next Friday but actually being induced tomorrow! We've kept being told that he was measuring large for my frame so had another scan about that yesterday to check his growth but they discovered that the fluid was low so said it suggests the placenta isn't working as well as it should be and that it's better to deliver him. So yeah, cannot wait to meet baby and very excited but also now nervous about induction and giving birth!


----------



## sm89

Hannah - Already spoke to you but good luck for today. Your baby boy will be here before you know it  

Barky - Good luck for scan today! 12 weeks!!!! How exciting  

KA - I know how you feel, I don't look at the early scans page or anything now because makes me too worried. Just come on here to check on this page for the time being. Good luck for your scan next Thursday.

2ForJoy - Good luck for your meeting with the consultant tomorrow to discuss next steps. Hope that makes you feel a little better and gives you some options to move forward with.  

I've been a nervous wreck past few weeks, bleeds finally stopped after upping my cyclogest to 3 a day (which I'm still on) but then just before New Years Eve started getting pains. Didn't help that I went on a walk New Years Day with the dog, got lost and ended up walking for miles. Only me!! We decided to pay for the Harmony Test so had that done yesterday and had a scan with it too, couldn't believe the difference since the last scan. The baby measured 10+2 (I was 10 weeks) was moving its arms and legs about and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time. It was amazing. My partner goes away on Friday for 17 days so we've had to move our 12 week scan back to the 31st of Jan when I should be just over 13 weeks. Getting so hard not to tell people now but trying to hold out until 12 week scan. 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## KA33

Sbarky15 - I am also 12 weeks exactly today, our due dates may be the same day lol. Good luck with the scan today!!

Hannahdaisy - Thanks for letting me know there is a weaning sheet, they didnt tell me. I wouldn't of even known to stay on them until my scan unless I hadn't rang them. I will give them a call today, they only supplied me with one more box and that still runs out before my scan next Thursday. Good Luck for today! I was induced with my son and he was born the very next morning.

Sm89 - I have only just heard about this harmony test, still dont know much about it though. But I do know that the clinic im going to next week for my scan offers the harmony test and they do it for free based on results of your blood test. I have also heard that they can tell if its a girl or boy from this test but I could be wrong. Are you still waiting for results?

Im in a much better mood today! I went and ordered myself a fetal heart doppler and picked it up yesterday, I was thinking I wasnt gonna use it until after my scan because I knew I would worry if I didnt find the heartbeat but I caved in. It was amazing I found the heartbeat after about 10 minutes of searching, it has really given me some piece of mind, gonna try not use it everyday though and just when I need that reassurance.

xxx


----------



## sm89

KA - the harmony test tests for Downs syndrome, Edwards syndrome and Patau. And yes if you wish it can also determine the gender. Free!!!! Wow. I was offered the NHS one after 12 weeks but wanted that peace of mind so rather pay. It wasn't cheap though , £400! Thought in the grand scale of things the money we've spent whats another £400 ha ha! Yes still waiting for results only had it done last night. Can take up to 14 working days for results to come back, so I figured get it done now then I'll have the results before I tell everyone after my 12 week scan.


From what point can you use a doppler? I think I'd become a bit addicted to checking so might try and steer away from one of those.

x


----------



## Flipsy

The blood test the NHS offer at 12 weeks tests for Edwards, Patau’s & Downs. Not sure if the NHS do the sex. We couldn’t have the blood test with Henry because they could measure the nuchal fold.

With the twins we had the Harmony free at Kings


----------



## KA33

Sm89 - you can use the doppler I have from 9 weeks but it does say that trying to find heartbeat that early may be difficult. 

Like flipsy I'm having my scan at kings and they do offer it free and I think although I could be wrong that you get the results same day. It's a long appointment they said expect to be there about 2 hours.


----------



## Flipsy

We were there hours KA33. We got results in a couple weeks I think.


----------



## Gemma27

Hello Ladies 

First time back I'm a couple of years. 

I was done egg sharing in November 2015 at the lister, and now have a little boy, and the lady had a positive test. 
We have now decided to go back and do it again we have our appointment for Tuesday 16th, (excited)
I know we don't have to do the counselling again but have to have all the blood tests done again other then that is the prosses quicker or the same? 
Thank you in advance 
Gemma x


----------



## Sbarky15

Hi girls, 

Good luck Hannahdaisy thinking of you!! 

I had my scan yesterday and there is a beautiful heartbeat measuring at 12w 5days so I am a bit further forward than originally thought.

I haven't had the harmony test we we did do the NHS screening for abnormalities and I had bloods taken too x


----------



## sm89

Hi Gemma - sorry can't help you as this is only my first go, but I know there is a few on here who already have children so they may be able to help. Welcome back   and good luck for your appointment on Tuesday.

Barky - Made up for you   Exciting times. When is your next scan now?


----------



## Flipsy

Barky - the hospital test tests for the same as the Harmony just not the gender bit xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I’ve been checking back to see how you got on Barky, great news about the scan  are you going to do a gender scan at all?

Thank you, it’s been 24hrs since the pessary now so being checked soon to see if anything has happened.


----------



## sm89

Aw Hannah. I've been keeping on eye on things for your update. Hope it is not too much longer for you   xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks! When she checked I wasn’t dilated at all ☹ Been given the gel now and then she said after 6hrs they’ll send me to the labour ward where they’ll see if they can break my waters.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Afternoon ladies

hannahdaisy- hope you're well? Inductions can really take some time 

Barky- that's amazing news hun!  Have you told people now?

how are you doing flipsy, KA33?

SM89- not long til scan now hun!  So glad the extra pessary is halting the bleeding for you.

Gemma- I shared back in 2014 and just had a (failed) cycle to try for a sibling with the same recipient.  The tests were MUCH quicker- less than a week for the bloods to come back.  When I went for a consultation to confirm we were ready to go I was injecting 2 days later so it all moved very quickly.  We are at the Lister too- whos your consultant?

AFM- Had my apt with Doctor yesterday who was very sympathetic about the failed cycle with poor embryos after day 3.  She believes it genuinely is "just one of those things".  We asked what her thoughts were with regard to having good embs at day 3 then they rapidly die off by day 5 to which she said there "could" be a sperm issue but nothing she would deem as major or to warrant changing donor- especially given we have a little 2.5 year old bundle of evidence that it works.  Also our donor has achieved his UK 10 family max.  I asked if it could possibly be a poor batch and whether we should order a new batch (of same donor) and again she said we have LO so would be happy to continue with our last vial.

She doesn't believe we have any egg quality issues to worry about at all given that we achieved 5/6 fertilisation and the recipient had similar but if it makes me feel psychologically better I can keep on with the CoQ10  

We asked about IUI and she was pretty much advising against it giving us MAX 12% success so we have agreed to do one more IVF using our last vial.  She said I am still eligible to egg share but due to age only have a few months of that option.  So we now have the decision to make whether we fly solo or share again.  I would love to donate eggs again as I obviously know first-hand how painful IF is and needing the help of a stranger, however, if we do a keep-all IVF and it works I will have missed the boat to donate once baby is born.  On the flip side if I share then there is a lower chance of success and a repeat of last cycle.  Decisions.

They are happy for me to start right away- AF is due today so would start D/R in 21 ish days- nurses are calling next week for my decision.

Decisions eh?!  Have any of you ladies shared with more than one family?  Or would you?


----------



## Gemma27

Hi 2forjoy

Wow that is quick. How did you get the same recipient? Can they ask for you? I take it my partner will have to have his blood done again as well? We got Dr Parikh who is yours? I'm excited but also nervous really hoping I'm excepted again.


----------



## MadameG

Hi Genma, you both need to have virology bloods done before the start of any ivf cycle   good luck with your next go! Xxx

Joy decisions decisions! It’s a tough call to make...I think I would choose egg share in your shoes as at least it is a cheaper round. If I could donate again then I would, even to a second family. If you consider that the DS is put to use for 10 families without hesitation, I don’t see why it is any different for DE, but it is a very personal choice to make for the donor xxxx

Barky congrats hunny!!! Xxx

Hannah hope you have had a great day!!!! xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi Gemma- not sure hun as we using donor sperm.  Yes was a very quick turnaround   We're with Dr P too  RE recipient she asked for us.  She has now frozen her embryos to use in a couple of months.

Thnks Madame.  DH has said the same whereas my friend has said to keep-all.  It's not easy.  I think I worry more for when we explain to little one as he will have siblings from all recipients of the sperm donor as well as recipient of mummy's eggs.  I like to think that in this day and age where IF and use of donors is not so taboo he'll be cool with it, but obviously we don't know that.  If we could guarantee he'll have a sibling then I doubt I would worry so much but of course there's a risk that won't happen.

You're right with the cost.  We were discussing that last night saying how we hate cost comes into making the decision- it sucks!


----------



## sm89

Joy - That's a very difficult one. I think you just have to weigh it all up, the cost definitely plays a factor but I think if you can afford a cycle on your own I'd try to steer away from that. Cycling on your own will obviously give you more eggs, and you might even get some frozen so that if it doesn't work you can go again with a FET which is a bonus. But I understand your concern that you'd then miss the cut off to egg share if you did need another go. It is so hard.

Egg Share obviously has its benefits with the cost, and helping someone else but I do know what you mean about the sibling thing from SD and also from ED. It's such a difficult decision to make, so all I'd say is have a good think about it and dont rush to make any decisions. Good luck  

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thank SM89  We have tried (and failed) to think about it this weekend.  AF arrived yesterday so I have 21 days before I start stims if I go this month.  Nurses will probably contact me for a decision in the next day or 2.  I think I have a trapped nerve which is affecting my foot so will wait and see what docs say about that today before I make any further decisions


----------



## Lola Pinch

Hey all, 

I disappeared for a while(again) as we decided to get wed before venturing further into the egg share journey and we had to wait for some tests to come back for the recipient. 

So we are back on track and starting my injections next week.

Wondering if it is best to start folic acid soon though and if anyone tried acupuncture? Now it is all getting close, I am so overwhelmed with information!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Welcome back Lola!  Crazy journey when it gets going!  I take Pregnacare Conception and I just take it all the time whether cycling or not.  Not tried acupuncture myself but have heard wonderful things so will rob give it a shot on my next cycle.  Where will you by cycling?


----------



## Lola Pinch

2ForJoy said:


> Welcome back Lola! Crazy journey when it gets going! I take Pregnacare Conception and I just take it all the time whether cycling or not. Not tried acupuncture myself but have heard wonderful things so will rob give it a shot on my next cycle. Where will you by cycling?


Thank you  
I am at Bath Fertility Clinic. Been an extremely long process


----------



## Sbarky15

Hey everyone thanks for your kind messages 

Never thought I would see the day a little nubbin would be in my belly waving at me.  I feel so thankful. We have the gender scan beginning of Feb. Its soon coming around!!

Joy - sounds like you have some tough decisions.  Have u managed to decide yet?

Thinking of Hannah does anyone know anything? xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks MrsB.  Not heard owt from Hannah- keep checking in for updates- hope all is ok.  So pleased for you- what flavour do you think it is?!

No decisions yet   DH "gut" feeling is we should do one more share whilst I can and use that last vile at the lister then if that doesn't work order more sperm but maybe try Prague as even with travel it's still cheaper than UK.  Our local clinic is marginally cheaper than London but the stats (I know stats arent everything) are also a lot lower.  Plys I live in a pretty small town where I AM LIKELY to run into someone I know.

My GP has already said that she would want to sign me off for at least part of next TX as my stress levels were through the roof last time- actually got diagnosed with exhaustion after the BFN


----------



## Flipsy

Joy - it’s a difficult one. We were offered donor eggs from the twins pregnancy but we had no donor sperm left. We toiled long & hard & eventually kept the egg donor but went for a different sperm donor because our old one wasn’t available.

It obvious didn’t work out how we hoped but I understand your predicament 

You will come to a decision that’s best for you all xx


----------



## MadameG

Joy it is a tricky decision to make. Do you have a gut feeling? xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi girls, I'm exactly the same when some of you don't reply too and you really wonder about how the person is.

Well...very long story but baby Finley was born on Friday evening by emergency c section after 15hrs of labour. We finally came home today so that was a real relief! Basically they started the induction on Wednesday morning and nothing really happened within the 24hrs, did the gel after that and left it in for 6hrs and nothing much happened there either, they said I was probably 1cm dilated. Took me down to the labour ward anyway to break my waters and the first midwife couldn't do it so had to call in someone else. They managed and hooked me up to a drip to speed up contractions. That started to work and I began to dilate faster. Got to 9cm and they said to wait an extra hour and I should be 10cm, asked me to try some pushes but the midwife then said that she thought she could still feel a tiny lip of cervix. In the end I stayed at 9cm for 4hrs before a doctor came in and said we need to make some decisions. I agreed to a c section and it all just went very crazy from there.

Went to theatre and delivered baby but then everything suddenly changed and lots of extra people were called in. Turned out I was hemorrhaging and it was just a terrifying experience. I ended up losing 2.5 litres of blood and I've since heard that 1 litre is what they class as a massive hemorrhage. I had to have blood transfusions and my partner is now quite traumatised over what she saw and heard that evening. She said she won't ever tell me some of the things.

They think that it was because of the drip that was used and the fact that I was kept on it for so long to try and speed up the contractions. It was sending blood to my uterus which then wouldn't contract after the birth and stop bleeding. They then had to also put some sort of balloon into my uterus too so I have two wounds healing at the moment. I had to go back to theatre the next day too which absolutely terrified me because a doctor realised that I must've been grazed/cut vaginally while they were treating the bleeding so needed stitches.  

So much more I could say but I'm so happy to be home with baby and he is just a delight. I think in a few weeks/months we'll be going to the birth reflections service at the hospital to discuss things and get some answers, but for now my focus is on Finley and my new little family


----------



## MadameG

Hannah, firstly a massive congratulations on your little boy!! 🎉🎉🎉

What a difficult birth though, I expect you are both in shock. I hope you can get some answers and find some peace in time so that it doesn’t have an effect in the future. For now I hope things are going smoothly and you are finding your feet. Sending love to you both xxxxx


----------



## Sbarky15

Hannah first of all congrats on baby finley!!!! I cant believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone! 

Sounds like you really went through it though!! So glad you're finally home xx


----------



## sm89

Hannah - already spoke to you but congratulations    you really went through it so I’m glad you’re back home now. Welcome to the world little Finley xxx


----------



## KA33

Hi Everyone

Hannahdaisy - Congratulations on the birth of your little boy!! wow you poor thing you really went through it and I thought I had a traumatic birth with my son! in fact I have already half decided that im gonna probably go for an elective C section this time around. I just dont think I can face all the trauma again, like you I was induced but my contractions came on really strong and fast straight away and there was no time for any pain relief, I had a really mean midwife who kept shouting at me and I also had a tear down below, it was so bad that I had to be taken to theater straight after the birth and have a spinal block just so I could be stitched up. The things we go through, all worth it though! 

Hi Gemma and Lola - I would definitely recommend acupuncture, The only times IVF hasn't worked for me was when I wasn't having acupuncture so Im a big believer that it helps!

Sbarky15 - So glad to hear your scan went well, have you told everyone now? did you get some pictures? My scan is tomorrow so excited but nervous at the same time, I can then finally tell everyone, so far only close family know.

2forjoy - sounds like you have some tough decisions to make but im sure you will make the right ones for you. I personally would stick with the egg sharing until its no longer an option, good luck with it all!

I will be back in touch tomorrow and let you all know how my scan went!

xxx


----------



## Flipsy

Congratulations Hannahdaisy. You poor thing. I literally lost all of my blood with Henry & initially the balloon didn’t work & they were considering a hysterectomy.

Love the name Finley - my Daisy has an imaginary friend called Finley.

Hope they’ve put you on iron tablets. Keep an eye on your levels.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Audiprincess

Hannahdaisy massive congratulations to you both and welcome to the world Finley! Wow what an awful experience, I hope you are recovering well and being looked after, extra special cuddles with LO I imagine   Xx

Barky can't believe how quick ur pregnancy is going, how u feeling? Have u told everyone now? Xx

kA33 how did ur scan go lovely? Xx

Joy have u come to a decision as yet? Xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Cloudy

*Hello 

This thread was getting a little long so I have set up a new one here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=389642.new#new

Xxx*


----------

